#ubuntu-si 2011-03-07
<CrazyLemon> twitter.com/ubuntusi
<BigWhale> kaj pa drgac ubuntu.si laufa?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš kaj ubuntu.si laufa?
<BigWhale> kaj je zaen cms gor
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vsi predvidevajo da je sploh cms gor :D
<BigWhale> heh
<BigWhale> lih sem napisal "ce je sploh kej"
<BigWhale> :))
<CrazyLemon> i wish :)
<BigWhale> sej vidim
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> "komentarji"
<BigWhale> je link kr na phpbb
<CrazyLemon> novice so še najmanjši problem :D
<BigWhale> pa, zakaj se kr en Wordpress ne da go?
<BigWhale> gor
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi bil zadovoljen tudi s preprostim upgrejdom wikija :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] zaki: FREETIME POS sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4807/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Hmm
<BigWhale> Nic, sleepy time... :/
<BigWhale> Pa se tolk dela je ... pa tolk stvari za sprobat
<CrazyLemon> sj se je dan komi začel..ti pa že jaukaš :D
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> sej to!
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> ajd
<BigWhale> nite nite
<CrazyLemon> ajde :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: FREETIME POS sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4807/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20110306/wake-stripper/
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> Wake Up with a Stripper? &raquo; Coolest Gadgets
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<bogdanov> jo sta ima
<CrazyLemon> jo niga jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..dougčas
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kaj je danes liverpool naredu manU ??
<bogdanov> idin
<bogdanov> pravilno
<bogdanov> da bo arsenal prvak
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> brez vidica
<bogdanov> nemorjo nc
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> mah đabe vidic
<CrazyLemon> manU sux zadnje case
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> vidic jih resuje
<bogdanov> glej mau tekme
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> totenham
<bogdanov> 3:3
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> s kom?
<bogdanov> wolverhampton
<CrazyLemon> sam čaki..a ni arsenal zdj zgubu z sutherlandom ?
<CrazyLemon> oz igral 0:0 ?
<bogdanov> 0:0
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mislim..rupe ej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> arsenal.com
<bogdanov> 6 stang
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da ne bo liverpool prvak
<bogdanov> ma kasn lpool
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tisto kar je danes suarez naredu iz obrambe manU..to je sramota :D
<CrazyLemon> 5 jih je predriblau!
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/nogomet/real-brez-ronalda-prikazal-eno-najboljsih-predstav-letos/252485
<Pepelka> Real brez Ronalda prikazal eno najboljših predstav letos :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> mourinho da je pameten bi ga vrgu vn :D
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as resn
<bogdanov> ronaldo je car
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma dej..govoriš kot kaka 13letnica k se slini za njim
<CrazyLemon> tip je lamer da ga ni večjega
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti nespremlas
<bogdanov> zgleda dost fuzbala
<bogdanov> ves kokrat
<bogdanov> je on resu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kasne gole
<bogdanov> nemi guvort
<bogdanov> 13 letnca
<bogdanov> smex je
<bogdanov> men je tud antipaticn
<bogdanov> k da gol pa uno faco zategne
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> je pa u glavo
<bogdanov> kot bi biu przadet
<bogdanov> pa je se zmeri najjaci
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> vem hvala
<bogdanov> ja upd
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ronaldo lahk sam kopačke čisti messiju
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zgleda
<bogdanov> navijas za barco
<bogdanov> sm opazu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> to itak..ampak samo zato ker ronaldo igra za RM :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/video-del-najbolj-vrocega-karnevala-tudi-nogometna-seksbomba-larissa-riquelme/252481
<Pepelka> Video: Del najbolj vročega karnevala tudi "nogometna seksbomba" Larissa Riquelme :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<bogdanov> oba sta carja
<CrazyLemon> ufffff..bo treba v rio de janeiro :D
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> bota
<bogdanov> pa mogla
<bogdanov> se dost
<bogdanov> zgancov
<bogdanov> pojest
<bogdanov> dabota
<bogdanov> like zidane
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> pa crazy
<bogdanov> upam
<bogdanov> da arsenal
<bogdanov> izloc barco
<bogdanov> kso posranci
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa dvomim da bo :)
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> jst tud
<bogdanov> sploh zdj k robina
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> pa walcota
<bogdanov> ampak ok :)
<CrazyLemon> po moje bodo kr podaljški :)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa penali
<bogdanov> kasni penali?
<bogdanov> ceje 0:0
<bogdanov> gre ars
<bogdanov> naprj
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> itak 0 nebo
<CrazyLemon> kaki 0:0
<CrazyLemon> 2:1 bo za barco
<bogdanov> tezka
<upd> včeri je en model 6 pičke prpeljal s tem
<upd> http://www.avto.net/avto-cesar/ad.asp?id=4201114
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<upd> čist zajebane blondinke so ble heh
<upd> ampak mi smo avto gledal..
<CrazyLemon> a so vse ble zadi ? :DD
<upd> dve spredi pa Å¡tiri zadi
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kva nis povrebu
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ma sj sem jih poskeniral sam pol sm jih zgubu v diskaču
<upd> sam smeh skoz..
<upd> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1762734440025&set=o.267382845033
<Pepelka> Slike iz skupine ali dogodka Diskoteka Studenec | Facebook
<upd> ta debil pikachu k je šel na oder pa pol pičko dol popdal haha
<upd> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197951_1762722759733_1589012505_1698720_8224351_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1589012505
<upd> itd.. budale uglavnem
<bogdanov> crazy legenda aj ksn film nov
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ker sti
<upd> mene ni
<upd> mojih slik ni gor, k sm temu k jih gor uploada babo spelu...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne
<bogdanov> hehe vidm ja :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> aj dobra
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7lIu7yr-Ck
<upd> niti ne :) je to že mim.. :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Most Awesome Basketball Trick Shots
<napsy> noc
<CrazyLemon> n8
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tvoja zoka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruqs5rm7PFk&feature=feedu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - ZOKA
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pametno
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> mah sj..dougčas
<bogdanov> mja
<CrazyLemon> tko da..uživaj :D
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> enako
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] galimx: [bash] Pomoč pri programiranju skript v linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4166/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutro :)
<sasa84> andrejz, živjo! long time no see!
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> jap :)
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol
<zejn> lool?
 * sasa84 razhrošča andrejz :P
<andrejz> ?
<sasa84> andrejz, mal te hecam :P
<BigWhale> kwa delate?
<BigWhale> nic
<BigWhale> sej se mi je kr zdel
<nafisa> haha
<miha> dobro jutro BigWhale  :)
<nafisa> jutro? :s
<miha> mhm :$
<nafisa> hehe
<BigWhale> jutro?!
<BigWhale> Posteni ljudje vstajamo ob sestih
<BigWhale> ;>
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> nekej čez 6 je moj braz prišel iz službe :D
<miha> BigWhale: a morm bit pošten? :)
<BigWhale> kwa me briga a si ti posten al ne... to se sam tko rece
<BigWhale> :>
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> BigWhale, ljubavi...
<nafisa> sasa84, ljubavi? :O
<Pepelka> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
 * BigWhale prime saso za lase, jo potisne na mizo in uzge po riti.
<BigWhale> Kwa bi rada? :D
<sasa84> jah...
<BigWhale> dej hitr hlace dol
<sasa84> tole! :P
 * BigWhale zaviha rokav.
<miha> nafisa: sasa84 ma zgleda tud Gospodarja...
<miha> :)
 * sasa84 vesela, da je poredna
 * BigWhale naspanka saso...
<sasa84> aaarrrrggghhhh
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> rezultat: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ9ifXUScnT1Y9p35-HmYP5TyaQ6JoMVSmmbYzRHUxKFr5hdViiew&t=1
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> uf ;)
<nafisa> BigWhale, čak ... dam en link, če bo shrani.si mi potegnu
<sasa84> grem papcat
<sasa84> brb
<miha> !google test
 * sasa84 si hitr da hlače gor
<SenIoRITA> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<nafisa> ah, ne odpre mi
<nafisa> no, hotla sem pokazat, kako izgleda real ... ne fake, tko kt je tale namazana
<BigWhale> nafisa, ah, sej vemo kako zgleda real ;)
<nafisa> zakaj men shrani.si skos neki Å¡trajka?
<BigWhale> nevem
<nafisa> bom preselila na photobucket ... al kako se že napiše
<nafisa> ne vem, al men net tako jebe ...
<nafisa> al dejansko server tam zajebava
<BigWhale> no idea
<nafisa> --- www.shrani.si ping statistics ---
<nafisa> 87 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 86587ms
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> pr men je isto
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> grrr
<miha> filtrirajo vse ICMP od siolovga routerja dalje
<nafisa> tkoj, ko bo delalo, poberem vse slike dol pa jih prestavim
<miha> traceroute...
<miha>  7  89.143.13.19 (89.143.13.19)  49.085 ms  39.519 ms  40.680 ms 8  * * * 9  * * *
<miha> 10  * * *
<BigWhale> nafisa: aja, men web dela
<BigWhale> od shrani.si
<nafisa> men tud ... ampak slik mi ne prikaže
<nafisa> smao, da mi je odprlo, je prvič pol leta trajalo
<nafisa> do seznama fotk sem prišla
<nafisa> zdaj pa nobene fotke ne morem videt
<BigWhale> http://www.shrani.si/?3i/gg/1uDTC23w/imag0022.jpg
<BigWhale> tole ti dela?
<SenIoRITA> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - imag0022.jpg
<BigWhale> http://www.shrani.si/?1G/VR/1iYedxOk/tits-1-1.jpg
<SenIoRITA> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - tits-1-1.jpg
<BigWhale> looks ok
<nafisa> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.shrani.si
<nafisa> grem probat Å¡e na FF
<BigWhale> neki so b0rken
<BigWhale> lulat me
<nafisa> bejž, da nau luža
<BigWhale> I.P. Freely? Is there an I.P. Freely around here?
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja, grem neki zrihtat
<nafisa> Dovoljeni čas pretekel
<nafisa>       
<nafisa>       
<nafisa>       
<nafisa>       
<nafisa>       
<nafisa>         
<nafisa>         
<nafisa>           
<nafisa> Časovna omejitev za vzpostavitev povezave s stranjo www.shrani.si je potekla.
<nafisa>         
<nafisa>         
<miha> http://www.snpp.com/guides/moe_calls.html
<nafisa>         
<SenIoRITA> Bart's Calls To Moe's
<nafisa>        
<nafisa>     * Stran je morda začasno nedosegljiva ali preobremenjena.
<nafisa>       Poskusite znova nekoliko pozneje.
<nafisa>        
<nafisa>     * Če ne uspete naložiti nobene strani, preverite povezavo      svojega računalnika do interneta.    * Če uporabljate posrednik ali požarni zid, se prepričajte,   da ima Firefox dovoljenja za dostop do spleta.
<nafisa> kolk presledkov je pa to nabilo???????????
<nafisa> :o
<BigWhale> velik
<nafisa> saj sem jih nvm kolk zbrisala
<miha> Uh, Homer Sexual? Aw, come on, come on, one of you guys has gotta be Homer Sexual!
<miha> Homer says "Don't look at me!"
<BigWhale> nafisa, premal, kot zgleda. :D
<nafisa> očitn
<BigWhale> woohoo sem mel watersports na WCju
<nafisa> a si se pošpricu?
<BigWhale> ne sebe
<BigWhale> sekret
<BigWhale> on the inside
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pri nas dol imam pisoar za to
<nafisa> naj fantki kr tja lulajo
<nafisa> jst imam pa pol Å¡koljko zase :D
<BigWhale> jest bi ga tud mel
<BigWhale> sam ni blo placa v kopalnici
<miha> jst ne kapiram zakaj so pisuarji v vrsti en ob drugem.. kaj je to družabno opravilo :)
<nafisa> saj jst imam samo enega
<BigWhale> miha, kako bi jih pa ti mel? enga za drugim?
<miha> tak ko je wc Å¡kolka, za sebe
<miha> sj Å¡koljke pa niso ena ob drugi brez pregrad :)
<miha> včas so ble. pr rimljanih.
<BigWhale> jest se pa najraj postam na pisoar tja kjer sta ze dva tipa in je vmes en prazn... je ful fajn gledat kako oba kr stran skocta
<BigWhale> k da bi ju za riti prjel :D
<miha> BigWhale: sumljiv si ti :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, lol
<BigWhale> zakwa? a zato k mi je taka prikrita homofobija smesna? :D
<miha> ker ti je všeč bit vmes..
<miha> :)
<nafisa> zakaj ti ne dela cam na msn ... jaooooooo, koga briga, zakaj mi ne dela
<BigWhale> jah
<nafisa> zakaj nimaš windowsov?
<BigWhale> to je zato
<BigWhale> ah ne da se mi
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> lol
<nafisa> saj sem odpisala, da zato, ker jih pač nimam
<nafisa> naj si skype nainštalirajo, če me hočjo videt ... al pa v gmailu za cam, pišuka
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> kdo pa dans nima gmaila :D to mam se jest!
<nafisa> hahaha
<BigWhale> sam je pa res, da nisem se nikol probal ce kamera dela
<nafisa> jst pa :D
<nafisa> kr velikokrat ...
<BigWhale> i bet :D
<nafisa> samo ne vem kaj je fora ... da na @gmail.com mi dela tko k v winsih ...
<BigWhale> jah
<nafisa> na @bdsm-slovenija.com pa mi skor čez cel ekran sliko rukne
<BigWhale> preferences?
<sasa84> jaz tud en vem če sem že na gmailu sprobala cam
<nafisa> ma ni to to ...
<nafisa> če grem na bratov komp pa ok dela
<nafisa> mislim ... drugače dela :D
<nafisa> tako kot na @gmail.com
<BigWhale> nafisa, pobris cookije
<nafisa> isto
<nafisa> ah, bo že
<nafisa> pač ne morem po mailu brskat, ko se gledam s kom
<CrazyLemon> oh šment..torej ne bo nč od multitaskinga
<BigWhale> sej das lahk chat v posebn window
<CrazyLemon> a ni že v posebnem oknu?
<BigWhale> ja je.. sam ti prekriva mail
<CrazyLemon> a že dela tist da lahk greš na drug tab in chat ti sledi ?
<CrazyLemon> al je  tist feature chrome/ium only ?
<BigWhale> zdej ce je se slika zravne najbrz se vec maila prekrije
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> no idea
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> takrat pač maila ne bom gledala
<DominiCanes> joomla al wordpress
<CrazyLemon> drupal!
<BigWhale> typo3!
<BigWhale> django!
<BigWhale> krneki!
<CrazyLemon> krofi!
<BigWhale> DominiCanes, odvisno kaj nuca
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, hvala za reminder brb
<CrazyLemon> tyt pa ne pozabit na kozarec mleka!
<DominiCanes> BigWhale: pa recmo  za eno stran ko bi blo gor kritike knjig in kritike filmov, dogoajanja in tko naprej
<zejn> joomla community ma vsak drug dan nov exploit
<zejn> joomla ftl
<BigWhale> wordpress pa vsake 14 dni
<BigWhale> al pa kej
<zejn> wordpress ma vsak mesc
<BigWhale> itak je pa vse v phpju narjen
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> mas pa prednost
<BigWhale> wordpress ma automatski upgrade!
<zejn> pretty handicapped processor
<zejn> ja, wp ma to
<zejn> sam se mors se vedno prijavit not.
<zejn> da ga vidis.
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> true
<zejn> :D
<BigWhale> sej WP je sranje no
<BigWhale> da nau kdo mislu da ga zdej hvalim :>
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, dej ze topic zamenji
<BigWhale> da je Oneiric Ocelot announced
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: X april 2011  | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot !
<CrazyLemon> your wish is my command
<CrazyLemon> (bi rekla nafisa)
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> al pa hit me one more time
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti se kr zafrkavi :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> ce Dom pa Sub igrata black jack lahk ful hitr pride do nesporazuma
<nafisa> sub se z melo piše, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> aja ,,, BigWhale  :D
<BigWhale> ja sej sem
<BigWhale> aja nisem
<BigWhale> ja vem da se z malo pise
<nafisa> se zmotim kdaj, k na hitro preletim D:
<CrazyLemon> no kdo bo napisal novico da je 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot ? :D
<BigWhale> in any case
 * CrazyLemon pogleda bigwejla
<BigWhale> do confuzije lahko pride
<BigWhale> ok bom
<BigWhale> k hoce en izmed igralcev se eno karto
<BigWhale> in pol rece delaerju hit me
<CrazyLemon> sej bi js..samo ne vem kaj naj napišem razen "Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je Oneiric Ocelot" :D
<BigWhale> bom jest napisal
<CrazyLemon> pol bi pa še 10min razmišljal a napišem kodno ime al kj druzga :D
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> ok kje pa to napisem? :D
<BigWhale> jebemti sm prtisnu CTRL-T pa mi je v ircu nov window odprl
<BigWhale> nov tab
<zejn> win :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ubuntu.si novice :D
<BigWhale> ja sej
<BigWhale> gledam kje se logiram not al pa neki
<CrazyLemon> lol ? :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> sj maš v meniju tam prijava
 * CrazyLemon pade s stola 
<BigWhale> v katerem meniju
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<BigWhale> pizda no
<SenIoRITA> Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> kle spodaj maš
<BigWhale> aja tam
<CrazyLemon> PRIJAVA
<BigWhale> jest sem drugje gledal
<CrazyLemon> lol..iskal si na prvi strani ane
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pa na novice strani
<BigWhale> ...
<CrazyLemon> no naj ti Å¡e enkrat povem...NO CMS ON UBUNTU.SI :)))
<BigWhale> jebe lud zbunjenog
<BigWhale> hm
<CrazyLemon> v forumu Novice odpreš novo temo
<BigWhale> torej zdej postam kr v forum
<CrazyLemon> pa napišeš
<CrazyLemon> and thats it
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> o kristus ...
<CrazyLemon> it could be worse!
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> vim novice.html
<BigWhale> kar bi blo mogoce clo boljs
<BigWhale> :>
<zejn> al pa nanoblogger
<BigWhale> ozelót je ocelot po slovensko
<nafisa> zejn, sem pogledala uno danijelo al karkolk je že bla ... in ko sme prebrala, da jo snema kar njena mlajša sestrica ... mi je šlo na kozlanje še bolj
<BigWhale> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> sanjski ozelot ?? lol :D
<BigWhale> zasanjani!
<Tadej> lp
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je zasanjani
<BigWhale> ja tko no
<nafisa> ozelot? tko je mel moj sorodnik ime firme nekoč :D
<BigWhale> neki vmes
<BigWhale> dreamy
<CrazyLemon> Oneiric means “dreamy”, and the combination with Ocelot reminds me of the way innovation happens: part daydream, part discipline.
<CrazyLemon> daydream...pol je zasanjani
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> dremajoči
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> ne dremajoci
<BigWhale> no
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si zaprl temo o vegijih? :P
<BigWhale> pol bi bil snoozy
<BigWhale> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<BigWhale> Vegiji so kul
<sasa84> zkaj pa se ne da več pisat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 se da zdej
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim razloga zakaj bi se zaprla tema..glede na to da je v prostem času
<sasa84> ja sej , maš prou ;)
<BigWhale> kako se ubuntu sklanja? :>
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> naslednja razlicica ubunta?
<BigWhale> :P
<CrazyLemon> ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> ju/ja/je/juhuhu
<BigWhale> kolk grdo
<CrazyLemon> baje je to pravi način sklanjanja
<andrejz> isto kot "malibu"
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no zdej lahk prašaš kaj andrejz glede UGJ če te zanima..on je organizator aprilskega eventa v kiberpipi :)
<BigWhale> ja andrejz
<andrejz> dražen bo soorganizator, samo sem mu pozabil povedat
<BigWhale> spill it!
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> jest bi mogoce se kake buge huntal al pa kej
<andrejz> minutko da se z enim developerjem najprej nekaj zmenim
<CrazyLemon> dražen je pravkar opravu svoje dolžnosti soorganizatorja :D
<CrazyLemon> torej kak se tale ocelot izgovori v angleščini ? oselot?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> po mojem
<BigWhale> odlocam se med
<BigWhale> oh-see-lot in oh-zee-lot
<andrejz> @BW: kaj te zanima?
<BigWhale> po mojem je neki vmes
<andrejz> podrobnosti Å¡e niso znane
<BigWhale> andrejz, kak je plan in general
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> sam da se bo prevajal?
<andrejz> ampak bo pa tako da se ob 9 zjutraj dobimo v kiberpipi
<andrejz> in pol naredimo neki plan kaj je za prevest, kaj za pregledat
<BigWhale> kaj je to zaen dan?
<andrejz> 2.4. (sobota)
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> neat
<BigWhale> to mi mogoce clo uspe ce nau zena spet kam sla
<andrejz> no in pol bi se prevajalo v 45 minutnih sejah s 15 minutimi premori
<CrazyLemon> fax style!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> k jest bi kej kodiral, pa kak bug probal popravit
<andrejz> vmes neki lunch pavza
<nafisa> FRi style ...
<andrejz> in na koncu zvečer kaka pica pa pivo
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, zame srednja sola, k nisem bil na faxu :P
<nafisa> ne fax
<BigWhale> andrejz, sounds like a plan
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale seriously? :D
<BigWhale> ja
<nafisa> na FU imamo po treh urah predavanja 5 minut pavze
<BigWhale> jest sem uneducated moron
<andrejz> kaj pa je FU?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale pol js ne vem zakaj se sploh pogovarjam s tabo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> fakulteta za upravo
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, hja... ves kako je to.. za casa modemov in Fido.Net-a
<andrejz> no, crazy lemon bo pa preko #ubuntu.si stvari /klepetalnice stvari koordiniral za tiste , ki ne bodo prišli
<BigWhale> je bil en tak plakat
<BigWhale> k je en pes tipkal po tipkovnici
<BigWhale> in je mel nad glavo en oblacek
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ob 9ih zjutraj? pozabi :)))
<andrejz> a ne da boš dražen ? :)
<BigWhale> not je pa pisla neki v stilu: "tle me folk vsaj resno jemlje..."
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> s/pisla/pisal/
<andrejz> evo zdaj bodo popravili ta apt encoing bug
<BigWhale> kako na tem foumu eno besedo linkam?
<BigWhale> k tle mi da not [url][/url]
<BigWhale> kwa pa pol?
<CrazyLemon> [url=http//..]beseda[/url]
<BigWhale> oooh
<Mikoar> jow
<nafisa> oj ... če te že drugi ne pozdravijo :)
<BigWhale> Greetings, naive human.
<Mikoar> naive?
<BigWhale> ja
<Mikoar> no shit
<BigWhale> all humans are naive
<BigWhale> Najbrz nisi nikol igral Day of the Tentacle
<Mikoar> ne nism igral te pustolovscine
<BigWhale> Skoda, k je res dobra. :>
<BigWhale> lol session expired
<BigWhale> se dobr, da sem CTRL-A CTRL-C prtisnu
<nafisa> kake sešne se greš pa ti? :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> seanse :D
<BigWhale> hardcore :P
<nafisa> evo ... ste me spravili v boljšo voljo
<nafisa> hvala vam :*
<BigWhale> s cim pa?
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi šele bilo če bi dejansko te poskušali spravit v bolšo voljo :))
<BigWhale> nafisa, a lahk zbiramo kam dobimo tele lupcke? :p
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu 11.10 se bo imenoval Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4808/new/posts/
<BigWhale> zdej grem pa se copy/paste narest na slo-tech :P
<nafisa> ja, lahko ... samo ne na bingle
<nafisa> :P
<BigWhale> no sej jest bi na komolec
<nafisa> ok :D
<BigWhale> k tega ne morem sam kusnt
<nafisa> kaj greš C/P narest?
<BigWhale> cp novice
<nafisa> ajaaaa
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSI_stuff/400px-Ocelot.jpg
<CrazyLemon> če rabiš fotko ocelota :D
<BigWhale> o kul
<BigWhale> bom ponucal
<BigWhale> thx
<CrazyLemon> hvala tebi !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> spet se je začel kreg o vegištvu
<BigWhale> tle moram se jest svoj pisker prstavt
<BigWhale> ziher
<CrazyLemon> ziher..neki v smislu "free whales" :))
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> Vegiji so bli pa že STARI GRKI, predvsem znani filozofi, ok??
<nafisa> Na zahodu pa: poznaš LEONARDa-DA VINCI-ja, Tolstoj-a itd, razni znani špotniki so zraven itd.........
<nafisa> hahahaha
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<sasa84> sej prva stvar k jo je eva pojedla v svetm pismu je tud sadež :P
<sasa84> mejbi j ebla vegi :P
<BigWhale> pa kwa maste tolk prot vegetariancem?
<sasa84> mislm d noben nima nč prot vegijem, dokler folk ne začne o tem pametovat :P
<sasa84> jaz sem bla 7 let vgi, prekinla ene pol leta nazaj... pa nism folku morila, da so butasti, ker jejo meso
<BigWhale> sasa84, sam to je res
<BigWhale> naziranje z mesom je butasto :>
<sasa84> vsako nažiranje je butasto...:P
<BigWhale> mah ce se z zelenjavo sam prdis mau bolj :>
<nafisa> čevapi iz muh so pa najboljši
<nafisa> :))
<BigWhale> ce se z mesom si pa zile debelis
<BigWhale> kar bi sicer lahko blo fajn... ce bi se debelile na zunanji strani
<BigWhale> k bi ti blo tezji vrat prerezar
<BigWhale> recimo
<BigWhale> (al pa slabs, ce bi bil emo, k bi blo tezji zile rezat)
<nafisa> ja, če pogledaš iz strani psihiatrije oz. medicine ... bi mel manj pacientov pa to ...
<nafisa> da ne bi blo treba jih tok krpat
<nafisa> pa saj ni treba žile rezat
<nafisa> lahko si samo kožo spraskaš
<BigWhale> eh tist je brez veze
<BigWhale> taprav attention whoring se dela z rezanjem zil
<BigWhale> da te morjo sivat
<nafisa> kosilo
<nafisa> bbl
<sasa84> dober tek ;)
<BigWhale> fuck
<BigWhale> smeti so pobiral, jest pa pozabil nastavit kanto
<BigWhale> :/
<BigWhale> meh!
<andrejz> imo, meso/nemso ne vpliva toliko na holesterol kot slog življenja (gibanje/stres)
<BigWhale> sej ni sam holesterol
<BigWhale> ampak neki ze bo na tem
<BigWhale> sploh k gledas kako se prodajajo zdravila za zmanjsevanje holesterola
<sasa84> zdravila za zmanjšanje holesterola so itak tko no...
<BigWhale> kaj?
<BigWhale> jest sem mogoce mal biased
<sasa84> ja če si star 50+ je jasn d se ti mal poveča in d ni panike
<sasa84> kokr morš vedt d pr 70tih ne morš met takih kosti kt pr 30tih
<sasa84> poglej kok se tud meje nižajo
<BigWhale> ampak, k mas pa 30 letnike k majo holesterol tak, da so ze zlo bliz infarkta je pa drugo :>
<sasa84> včasih ni blo problem če si mel cukra 9, zdej pa zganjajo paniko k ga maš 7
<BigWhale> hja
<sasa84> sej maš tud podedovan holesterol
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> "surova jetrca (ker ti v 20 min po zauzitju vrnejo potroseno energijo)"
<BigWhale> surova jetra ti po 20min vrnejo potroseno energijo?
<BigWhale> katero? a uno k si jo porabil, da so ta gravz spravil dol po grlu? :>
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<BigWhale>  joj vsi po vrsti bluzite v tej temi
<BigWhale> hehe
<Mikoar> a ni to v Fear Factor ko so mogl jest surove jetrce in mozgane
<BigWhale> nafisa, vi imate doma deteljo?
<sasa84> buahahaha, kaj je marko napisu LOL
<andrejz> če si slučajno vegi, ti ga pa telo kar samo naredi in si na istem :)
<BigWhale> mislim za solato al za zajce? :>
<CrazyLemon> http://droppages.com/
<SenIoRITA> DropPages.com
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/film_tv/na-kanal-a-prihaja-top-gear.html
<SenIoRITA> Na Kanal A prihaja Top Gear - 24ur.com
<sasa84> parapapapaaaa :D
<SenIoRITA>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale, imamo
<nafisa> zakaj?
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<BigWhale> sej ni bil yes/no question
 * sasa84 požgečka BigWhale 
<sasa84> BigWhale, a ti se boš učlanu v siuug? :P
<BigWhale> kwa je ze to?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> nevem
<BigWhale> me je ze hook sprasval ja
<BigWhale> tezko sem povsod
<BigWhale> zdej moram pa u vrtec
<BigWhale> ce ne bo sla socialna namest mene
<BigWhale> al neki :.
<nafisa> BigWhale, v 3. Mojzesovi je navodilo, da se ne sme kuhat kozlička v mleku njegove matere!
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> crknla bom od smehaaaaaaaaa
<Neo--> sem skor zihr da je to najtabols :)
<zdobersek> ce se ne sme, se ne sme!
<BigWhale> v prvi pise, da se ne sme jest zivali k zivijo v vodi in nimajo lusk
<BigWhale> kar je cist prav
<BigWhale> k KITOV pa nau noben jedu!!!
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> bze
<nafisa> a pol se meduze ne sme jest? :((
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> mehkuzcev nasploh ne
<BigWhale> in to je, hecno, cist smiselno
<BigWhale> ker so v vecini filtratorji in se sama svinjarija in tezke kovine nabirajo v njih
<nafisa> a pol ostrige majo 2 luske?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> spet se en z mojim away msg pogovarja na 386
<nafisa> razumem tvojo željo ... samo zanima me, če te zanima sex za denar ... ja, saj si že povedala ... zakaj si tako zamorjena ... saj sem napisal da štekam tvoje želje .-..
<sasa84> nafisa, ja pač ne smeš kuhat kozlička v mleku njegove matere!
<nafisa> a od drugih koz pa?
<sasa84> nafisa, kle je pa pač svobodna interpretacija :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> vidiš ... zato sva se pa z Jamnikom tolk prekregala :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<miha> hm :) dve teologinji?
<nafisa> ne, miha
<nafisa> jst nisem teologinja
<sasa84> kam pa pridemo :P
<nafisa> ne morete met samih svetnic tuki
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> nafisa, mene šteješ k svetnicam? :P
<nafisa> dej no ... pššššttttttt
<sasa84> hihihihihi
<miha> hm
<sasa84> miha, ne preveč premišljevat :P
<miha> kolk je preveč
<sasa84> če že sam mislš, d bi pomislu...je preveč :P
<miha> razumem
<sasa84> ok
<nafisa> ne rabim bit teologinja, da se z Jamnikom kregam o izjavah v svetem pismu
<sasa84> to res ne rabiš bit teolog :)
<miha> wtf je jamnik
<sasa84> sploh ne rabiš bit teolog, da se o vem kregaš z jamnikom :P
<nafisa> jamnik?
<sasa84> đamnik :D
<nafisa> lj. pomožni škof, predavatelj na teološki fakulteti,
<nafisa> bivši direktor zavoda svetega stanislava
<nafisa> a je Å¡e kej?
<sasa84> mhm
<miha> :)
<sasa84> član maturitetnega odbora za filozofijo
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> mene so silil, da bi mela filozofijo na maturi
<sasa84> čaln evropske akademije znanosti in umetnosti tud se mi zdi
<sasa84> pa baby-bishop :P
<nafisa> pa sem se odločla, da grem raje nekej novga zvedet na informatiko
<miha> nafisa: pridna :)
<sasa84> nafisa, iz tebe Å¡e kej bo :P
<zejn> filozofija je zakon :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> saj filozofiram lahko brez, da Å¡tudiram to
<nafisa> pa brez, da imam na maturi to
<zejn> hehe, ja
<nafisa> wow ... enga najemnika smo vn vrgli ...
<zejn> js moram priznat da sem vzel bolj iz koristi to :)
<nafisa> tude prof
<nafisa> kaj to?
<nafisa> filozofijo?
<zejn> jeste.
<nafisa> kaj mi nuca dobra ocena na maturi ...
<nafisa> imam raje, da kaj več znam
<nafisa> če bi šla filozofijo na maturi, bi se pol na geodezijo vpisala
<zejn> ja sej nisem imel dobre ocene :D
<nafisa> ja, pa sem jst mela
<zejn> js sm prsu na filozofijo pa sm mislu da je tadrug izbirni
<zejn> pa sm bil 'wtf?!'
<sasa84> jaz sem mela v gimnaziji najraj dojčo :P
<nafisa> jst pa Å¡portno ...
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> pol pa mal predaha...na 2. mestu pa slova :P
<sasa84> Å¡portna bla tud kul ja
<nafisa> k sem oceno imela že iz tekem
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> kaj pa si trenirala?
<zejn> pinkponk? :D
<sasa84> jaz sem neki cajta sinhrono plavanje
<nafisa> futsal
<sasa84> uuuuuu
<sasa84> cela zaj* :P
<sasa84> ps: to s plavanjem je zajebancija :P
<nafisa> zdaj si me spomnla na rektalno sinhrono plavanje gejev :D
<sasa84> sem pršla pa do državnega prvenstva v suvanju kugle :P
<nafisa> a ti tud kuglo?
<sasa84> po sili razmer :P
<nafisa> jst sem fasala 4 kilsko v koleno ... imam hrustanc še noter mal tko ... lahko koščke premikam :D hahaha
<sasa84> na športnem je blo to najbl đabe biznis...pa sem bla pol ful dobra in so me poslal na regijsko, pol iz regijskega sem šla pa naprej na državno
<sasa84> to je moja kariera suvanja kugle :P
<sasa84> v osnovni sem se dost z basketom ukvarjala
<sasa84> v sredni sm mela bl borilne veščine čez
<sasa84> tko da... miha, pazi se
<nafisa> jst sem pa sam futsal ...
<nafisa> pa ulično pretepanje :D
 * sasa84 te bo nabutala :P
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> v srednji
<miha> hm
<nafisa> pa pythona sem se učila pol v 4. letniku
<sasa84> miha, ena borilne, druga fajt...
<sasa84> bi Å¡ou Å¡e na kavo z nama? :P
<sasa84> pa sprehod? :P
<nafisa> tolk, da sem sestavila uno, k si kordinatni sistem dal ... pa si pol vpisal, kje je pika pa jo je narisalo ...
<miha> sasa84: hm bom razmislu :)
<nafisa> pa napisalo, v kterem kvadrantu je
<nafisa> to je blo pa tud vse :D
<sasa84> miha, kr razmisl ja ;)
<nafisa> Karizmatik> a zdj si si kr avtoresponse dala za patetike :D
<nafisa> z mojim away statusom se Å¡e kr ukvarjajo :D
<zejn> http://uppix.net/5/1/c/fc4a2a719a8d1fa43e10d380d0435.jpg
<zejn> o.O
<zejn> do i hear python
<nafisa> zejn, ni še velka noč, no
<nafisa> v sredo je Å¡ele pepelnica
<zejn> :)
<zejn> ma sej ne gre za velke noči
<zejn> gre za zajce
<zejn> js kr lačn ratam k vidm to sliko :D
<nafisa> lol
<zejn> zeh.
<sasa84> looooooooool
<sasa84> zejn, da te ne sliš marko30 iz foruma... :P
<sasa84> sicer pa lepa slikca ;)
<zejn> ka a on tud python fura
<sasa84> lol
<miha> !forum marko30
<Seniorita> Web osebna YouTube stran! (Stran 1) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3972/
<miha> !forum vegetarijanstvo
<Seniorita> Vegetarijanstvo-veganstvo (Stran 3) - Prosti čas, šola in ostale ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2266/page/3/
<miha> tole
<zejn> a.
<zejn> ok.
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<zejn> mrtve krave ftw.
<sasa84> uf, on čut, d bi jedu zajčka...stari, nasrku si
<CrazyLemon> offtopic!!!
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dvoličen si... kdr je vegi scena težiš z offtopic, k so pa sex teme nas pa ne pustiš ke it :P
<CrazyLemon> samo če se mente po 23.00 !
<zejn> spet so nekej zjebal ti googlovci
<sasa84> aaaaaa
<zejn> a?
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kok stane telegram ?
<nafisa> nimam pojma ... ni tok velik
<zejn> vedno več bo stal
<nafisa> ej, a teamviever se zaganja v wine?
<CrazyLemon> čemu rabiš teamviewer če pa obstaja Strežniški terminalski odjemalec
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> Dan
<christooss__> nafisa linux teamviewer je spacan skupaj z wine
<nafisa> a da se v winse povežem?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<christooss__> tako, da dela "native"
<CrazyLemon> Strežniški terminalski odjemalec zalaufaj
<CrazyLemon> izbereš tam RDP
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš IP
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<nafisa> sem na teamviewerja navadla
<christooss__> CrazyLemon teamviewer je boljš k gre mimo fw pa ni treba nič naštimvat na winsih
<nafisa> tekom let, ko sem winse uporabljala
<christooss__> sam en exe zalaufaš
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ govoriš za server ali clienta?
<christooss__> server
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Strežniški terminalski odjemalec zalaufaj
<sasa84> christooss__, kje si miško :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno je da js za clienta govorim
<CrazyLemon> hence 'odjemalec'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss__> CrazyLemon ja sam je treba server naštimat
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam
<christooss__> hence "teamviewer" ftw
<sasa84> pridni bodte in radi se mejte ;)
<sasa84> čafčikaaaa
<christooss__> sasa84 ajde :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ <nafisa> a da se v winse povežem?
<CrazyLemon> ona se hoče povezat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> hence 'odjemalec'
<christooss__> sej vem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<christooss__> sej znam brat
<christooss__> hence stop c/p :P
<nafisa> i love teamviewer. ameeeeennnn
<matijja> s
<matijja> ssh...
<nafisa> če ne znam uno delat, bemu ... to je pa tko u izi
<matijja> Xi ne uporabljajo zastojn tcp protokola
<bajdec> hey
<nafisa> oj bajdec :)
<bajdec> khm.... :)
<nafisa> ja?
<bajdec> v bližnji prihodnosti mam namen zamenjat monitor pri mojem "glavnem" PCju :I
<bajdec> :)
<nafisa> a da nas boš lepše bral?
<bajdec> kaka priporočila, budget ni ravno velik, razmišljal sem nek cenejši zaslon, menjal bi pa samo zato, da se miza malo "sprosti", je kar težek 19" CRT zaslon :)
<nafisa> a pol 19 inčni al več?
<bajdec> nekaj takega sem mislil :D http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650096836/monitor-led-lcd-185-aoc-e943fws
<Seniorita> Monitor LED LCD 18,5" AOC e943Fws - mimovrste=)
<bajdec> računal sem nekje 100 - 130 €ž
<bajdec> ker pač nimam veliko denarja, miza pa težko drži :)
<bajdec> brb
<nafisa> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/monitorji/lcd-monitorji/482009-samsung-50000-1-lcd-monitor-e1920n
<Seniorita> SAMSUNG LCD MONITOR E1920N 50000 : 1 | bigbang.si
<nafisa> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/monitorji/lcd-monitorji/482009-samsung-50000-1-lcd-monitor-e1920n
<Seniorita> SAMSUNG LCD MONITOR E1920N 50000 : 1 | bigbang.si
<bajdec> bom nazaj čez kako uro, dobil del, da moram avto posesat :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ti kar
<nafisa> jst grem na pot čez pol ure
<BigWhale> nafisa, kwa je s tem monitorjem?
<zdobersek1> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/linux-is-losing-the-race-to-the-tablet/2309
<Seniorita> Linux is losing the race to the tablet | TechRepublic
<zdobersek1> mudel pozablja, da android = linux
<miha> android = linux + dalvik (java) runtime
<miha> dve kul stvari skup :D
<kubanc> windows OS instalacije so cist bedne ratale
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sploh jih ne maram vec
<kubanc> ubuntu je more friendly
 * miha bi mel ubuntu-android-remix
<miha> :D
<kubanc> miha, tale android me ni nc kej prevec presenetu
<kubanc> 2 sm moral ze povrniti tovarniske nastavitve...
<miha> men je win7 instaliru en nov firmware 2.2.1
<miha> pa od takrat ni panike
<miha> vdelan od samsunga pa crknu
<miha> 2x
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> nekak glede stabilnosti je po moji oceni se vedno bils symbian
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> marija ... kot spambot so me dal :D
<miha> ?
<nafisa> aja ... ojla :D
<nafisa> can u read me?
<zejn> :)
<nafisa> sem hotla it na offtopic ... pa sem napisala offtipic :D
<miha> http://feeds.slo-tech.com/%7Er/ST-novice/%7E3/fhiFdc1-1YU/t458536
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.10 je dobil ime @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> BigWhale, jst bi raje, da bi se reklo Orgasmic Oyster :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<bajdec> a kdo tukaj uporablja BURG namesto GRUB?
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> n
<BigWhale> r
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> a je za kej?
<BigWhale> al nas sam sprasujes kako nazaj dobir MBR? :>
<bajdec> ne, ne :D
<bajdec> tko ma zanima
<BigWhale> nobenga screenshota
<BigWhale> brez veze
<BigWhale> to ze ne more bit dobr
<BigWhale> :>
<bajdec> :)
<bajdec> men je zakon...
<bajdec> samo ko uštimaš da maš samo tri vnose noter al pa dva
<kubanc> fakn windowsi
<bajdec> Mint, Mint Fallback, Win7
<kubanc> brisem varnostne kopije datotek
<kubanc> traja ze 10 min
<kubanc> :S
<bajdec> aha
<nafisa> oj, Sky[x]
<miha> Ubuntu has the cloud covered - public (e.g. EC2), private (Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud), and personal (Ubuntu One). Ahmed has built an awesome Ubuntu cloud portal with all the latest news and updates - http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ - be sure to get involved and share your comments and feedback on the site!
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Cloud Portal | Ubuntu Cloud Portal
<Sky[x]> [18:58:10] <Sky[x]> a kdo vidi našrega profesorja oziroma predavatelja ? :D
<Sky[x]> [18:58:10] <Sky[x]> http://jur3.youre.si/post/3701854652/a-mate-kej-za-pusta-hrusta-profesor
<Seniorita> @jur3 | A mate kej za pusta hrusta profesor??
<zdobersek1> http://jur3.youre.si/post/3324880877/class-view-d
<Seniorita> @jur3 | Class view !! :D
<zdobersek1> kolk jabk.
<kubanc> a se je kdo ze kdaj zajebaval z simobil povezavo na windows OS?
<kubanc> koda napake ras 608 mi skoz vn mece
<Sky[x]> to pa res ni problem :D
<Sky[x]> pc suite tastaro verzijo gor pa dela :D
<kubanc> zakaj pa pc suite
<kubanc> ce mam usb kljucek?
<manca_> ne, kubanc ... na Mobitel pejd pa ne bo the problemov :D
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> puyol supak neigra
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> ja sej ni moj usb kljucek
<manca_> novatel?
<manca_> zte?
<kubanc> huwaei
<manca_> kr en x
<manca_> si vpisal DSN pa up. ime pa geslo?
<kubanc> ma tuki se povezes preko aplikacije
<manca_> ja, saj
<kubanc> rabs samo pin povedat
<manca_> desni klik na ikonico v orodni vrstici
<manca_> pa options
<BigWhale> kdo je manca, kwa dela tukej pa kolk ma stevilko modrca?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> eh
<manca_> pol pa Å¡e neki ... sam ne vem kaj ... je treba dodat novo linijo ...
<BigWhale> false alarm
<manca_> potem pa daš ime, ki si ga izbereš ...
<kubanc> ahm
<kubanc> ze vidm, morm novo povezavo ustvart
<manca_> potem sledi uporabniško ime ... pri mobitelu je mobitel ...
<manca_> DSN pa geslo sta pa internet
<manca_> za simobil pa ne vem, kaj je
<nafisa> poglej mal po netu
 * BigWhale pogleda po netu.
<nafisa> jst sem v zasavju pa prepočas dela net
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale, nisem tebe mislila :D
<kubanc> nafisa, k DNS-je treba nastavt?
<nafisa> ej, BigWhale ... zakaj niso dali uno orgasmic oyster? :D
<BigWhale> nevem
<nafisa> ja, po moje je treba
<nafisa> na mobitelu jih je blo treba
<nafisa> na winsih
<nafisa> tuki na ubuntuju jih ni treba
<nafisa> je že vse noter ... samo državo izbereš, operaterja in ti samo naredi vse
<nafisa> BigWhale, ne vem, kako gredo številke modrca ... jst lahko saom obseg prsnega koša pa črko velikosti prsi povem
<Sky[x]> lol
<kubanc> nafisa, to more bit neki druzga narobe ker pod kodo 608 pomeni: the device does not exsist
<nafisa> pol pa driverja nimaš inštaliranega
<kubanc> ma driver je instaliran
<nafisa> morš met in driver in program inštaliran
<nafisa> vsako posebej
<zdobersek1> kdo pozna komad, bolj tehno zvrsti, kjer se zaderejo 'WOOOOP!' bol pa zacne zagat?
<nafisa> vsaj za novatel sem mela posebej driver
<nafisa> zdobersek1, ne poznam .,..
<kubanc> zdobersek1, na youtube napisi wooop woppp tehno
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1ZQOHhU8Ac
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The xx - Crystalised (Keljet Remix) KELJET.HYVES.NL
<kubanc> mogoce bo kej naslo
<zdobersek1> podobn k tle od 2:53 naprej
<nafisa> kubanc ... drugače ti ne znam pomagat ... samo kar sem mela sama izkušnje
<nafisa> al pa dej na simobil poklič pa se mal zabavej
<nafisa> k boš vidu, da naujo mel pojma :D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> nafisa, hvala ne...
<BigWhale> nafisa, nevem.. sam to je bil moj predlog za orgasmic oyster .... zdej pa omgubuntu neki kopira :>
<BigWhale> lol
<nafisa> haha, BigWhale
<nafisa> jst vedno kličem operaterja
<nafisa> za siol sem 1x klicala ...
<nafisa> pa tipo vpraša, kaj je to ubuntu
<BigWhale> nafisa, drgac pa stevilke modrca gredo tko ja... 60A (kar je miserable) ... 80DD (kar je pa ze cist sprejemljivo)
<nafisa> ne ... sem mislila, da misliš na 1,2,3,4,5 ...
<nafisa> 85 B imam ... torej mizerno :D
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wKFpByU7DA
<zdobersek1> evo je
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Bloody Beetroots ft. Steve Aoki - Warp 1.9 NEW VIDEO!
<BigWhale> aja une stevilke so cist prevec slovenske al kaksne ze
<BigWhale> to jest ne poznam :>
<BigWhale> 85B niti ni tolk svoh no...
<BigWhale> ampak bi se pa lahk bolj potrudla ja :>
<nafisa> no, zdaj veš, kolko mam
<BigWhale> 75B je blo vcasih slovensko irc povprecje
<BigWhale> tko ene 10 let nazaj
<BigWhale> :))
<BigWhale> sam tipov nisem stel
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ja, vem ... moj brat ima večje joške k jst
<zdobersek1> LOL
<teardrop> BigWhale, to povprečje ni blo vredu, ker si mel premajhen vzorec
<sasa84> juhu
<BigWhale> teardrop, sem preprican, da je kr dost reprezentativen...
<BigWhale> mislim
<teardrop> BigWhale, aja 10 let nazaj - bah takrat je res že blo precej žensk na ircu :D
<BigWhale> pa tko no
<nafisa> haha ... ja ... po moje več k tipov :D
<BigWhale> glede na to kaj vidis v stacunah
<BigWhale> k gaby komi modrc dobi zase
<nafisa> 10 let nazaj smo v win98 v šoli v unem simple slikarju risal ... k si izbral obliko face ...pol pa popal očke, kako obliko si hotu ... pa laske ...
<zdobersek1> iiiiiiii
<zdobersek1> mam se knjigo doma, kjer sem s slikarjem risanke delu
<teardrop> 10 let nazaj so že XPji vn pršl
<nafisa> ja, vem
<zdobersek1> pa se millenium je bil po win98
<bogdanov> ja sam ce si meu u soli p2
<nafisa> sam šola ni mela keša, da bi jih nabavla
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> nis meu xp gor
<BigWhale> nehte se hvalt kolk ste stari
<nafisa> pol 2005, k sem v srednji bla ... je na kompih v dijaškem še kt NT bil gor
<sasa84> 2005 sm bla jst že na faxu...ta drugem! :P
<BigWhale> ceb jest na fax hodu, bi bil 2005 ze na tretjem! ;>
<teardrop> dedek
<zdobersek1> troo dat.
<BigWhale> ja
<bogdanov> lol
<BigWhale> tole si zelim za rojstni dan: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_V3vS73stl5s/TLJ4trHTwfI/AAAAAAAAAns/V5Ybg0_5Cts/s400/walker6291-5F_400_A.jpg
<nafisa> ja, ok no ... mlada sem
<nafisa> ne morem pomagat
<nafisa> takrat sta me mami pa ati nrdila
<BigWhale> sej kul no
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> sam kaj mi nuca, če so mi že pri 17ih govorl, da sem 30 stara :s
<BigWhale> sej pr 17ih je to se ok
<BigWhale> k si mlad se ti fajn zdi da ta postarajo
<BigWhale> to gre nekje do 22 leta
<nafisa> ne ne ne
<nafisa> men nič ne paše
<nafisa> kaj imam od tega?
<nafisa> sekiram se
<sasa84> http://www.shrani.si/f/1I/oc/2yXTXs1l/pic32823.jpg
<CrazyLemon> manjka </sarcasm>
<CrazyLemon> :p
<kubanc> sasa84, za dan zena bi blo treba tole punci kupt
<kubanc> kva bi bla vesela :D
<kubanc> haha
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> kubanc sam previdno s takimi darili..ker je not beseda "wife" in je 90% možnost da bo to razumela kot prošnjo za roko :)))
<nafisa> dobra majčka :D
<kubanc> precrtas z rdecim alkoholcem pa napises girlfriend
<nafisa> še 25 minut baterije ... lih do končne postaje :)
<kubanc> al pa ce pise wife, tud ni nc narobe..
<BigWhale> pol ta majca cist zgubi svoj pomen
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> ne, pol te punca pusti
<nafisa> k misl, da maš ženo
<kubanc> nafisa, si pa upas ej... pogovarjas se na ubuntu kanalu pa se vozs zravn
<kubanc> :D
<BigWhale> kubanc, ja... sej sam do koncne
<BigWhale> bodo potniki ze zdrzal medtem k nafisa voz
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> saj tud če bi šofirala, ne bi blo panike
<nafisa> sem na vlaku, ejga
<kubanc> a strojevodja si po poklicu?
<BigWhale> ne
<kubanc> :D
<BigWhale> po mojem je kurjac
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> buaghahahaha
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> nakladač premoga
<BigWhale> nafisa, ceb vozila in ircala zraven, bi te skloftat prsu
<BigWhale> oz neki drucga no
<nafisa> a bi me?
<BigWhale> k to bi ti pasal :>
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> moj bivši Dom vozi pa po gtalku vmes po telefonu piše
<nafisa> pa sms-a
<nafisa> pa nvm kaj
<nafisa> 1x sem skor iz avta ven skočila
<nafisa> pol je pa nehal, ko sem bla jst noter
<sasa84> zanimiv je tud bit na motorju, se vozt 180 in pisat mesič...s tem da maš vizir odprt, d lohk not rokavico stlačš :P
<zdobersek> lol
<BigWhale> jebemti!
<BigWhale> topic moram zamenjat
<BigWhale> sestank mora bit pred X aprilom
<BigWhale> ker je zacetku aprila global jam
<nafisa> pa, pol pa daj V namesto X :D
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> hehehehehe
<BigWhale> tud to je prepozn :>
<nafisa> kontrolor mi je bulju v ekran ... bemu, firbci
<nafisa> pa že ena babi prej na železniški
<BigWhale> zato mors met skoz kak pr0n
<sasa84> mene je u nedelo en pecou pa sprašvou če mam randez-vous
<BigWhale> na ekranu
<nafisa> jst pa enmu na privat neki pisala ...
<nafisa> dobr, da sem zmanjšala velikost pisave ... da imam 14, namesto 24, k sem prej mela
<nafisa> ne, zdaj imam 9
<nafisa> mene je strah
<nafisa> vlak je začelo full premetavat sem pa tja
<BigWhale> cesa?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> zadnje cajte ful iztirjajo
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> kam se pa peles?
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ok, na postaji LJ polje smo
<sasa84> evo nafisa, jutr lohk drink dopoldne :P
<zdobersek> mnde nimajo na vlaku wifija?
<nafisa> po moje je tko rukal, k je prehitr ustavljal
<sasa84> zdobersek, mobilni internet :)
<sasa84> če bi mel wifi, bi se jst skoz z vlakom vozila :P
<kubanc> ki ga kubanc trenutno sovrazi
<kubanc> ker ga ne more vzpostavit
<kubanc> fucking ras 608 napaka
<nafisa> na mobilnem netu sem
<zdobersek> se spomnem, da so to oblublal, ko se je govoril o posodobitvi zeleznic
<zdobersek> da bi bil wifi na vlakih
<zdobersek> cakamo ...
<sasa84> ta bi bla huda :)
<sasa84> pa še štekarji za štrom pr dalših furah :P
<nafisa> sasa84 ... ob kolkih pa kje?
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> center?
<nafisa> Å¡tekarji so samo na eurocity
<nafisa> pa mednarodnih
<nafisa> evo
<nafisa> spet premetava
<sasa84> Å¡ejk it bejbiiiii :d
<sasa84> men so npr. kul turbulence na avionih...
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... na forumu mi pošto napiš s telefonsko :D
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ej, mucki moji ... BigWhale , sasa84 ter vsi ostali ...
<nafisa> mogla bom zaključit
<sasa84> na forumu?
<nafisa> sem v LJ
<nafisa> ja
<sasa84> aja...privat :P
<nafisa> tule se mi zdi, da ni privat pošte
<nafisa> al pa na usn@planet.si
<BigWhale> tl je
<sasa84> razn če te kliknem :P
<BigWhale> na kaksnem drugem ircu pa mogoce res ni :>
<nafisa> ajde ...
<sasa84> papa
<nafisa> no, smo se ustavl spet neki BV
<nafisa> papa
<sasa84> čafči
<sasa84> uuuuuuuu, bigvejl ma op :P
<CrazyLemon> all hail the whale!
<sasa84> hail BigWhale
<BigWhale> aja?
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> lol
<BigWhale> haha
<BigWhale> hahahahah
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> HAAHHAHAHAAHAHA\
<BigWhale> MUAHAHAHAH
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> that's enough
<sasa84> no zdj pa dost, smo zakapirl :P
* BigWhale changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot !
<sasa84> bla bla bla...ker roman :P
<sasa84> napiš še kaj si jedu za kosilo :P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Papal sem pa polpete!
<sasa84> looooooooooooooooooool
<sasa84> BigWhale, +0
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> +1
<BigWhale> kwa?
<sasa84> car si, največjaaaaa, največji delfino :D
<BigWhale> sej tistih polpetov nisem jest napisal zraven :>
<sasa84> sej car si zto, k si polpete papou :P
<sasa84> ej posluš... bi ti novico o 11.10 objavu še na naši strani?
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> preden začneš brat slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> pridi na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> kjer je novica že napisana
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam big je prasc..več je napisal na slo-tech :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem to prebrala an ubuntu.si
<sasa84> kwa se usajaš...mulo!
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> ej posluš... bi ti novico o 11.10 objavu še na naši strani?
 * sasa84 pokaže palco
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem to prebrala an ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ????!????? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com
<sasa84> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> damn!
<CrazyLemon> omg..noobs blogging
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e to nam manjka!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> pf
 * sasa84 je basic user
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> nč grem js..smrdim po kloru
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, a si lubosumn? :P
<BigWhale> tam je bolj uradna novica :>
<CrazyLemon> em..čak mal..na slo-tech je bl uradna novice kot na ubuntu.si ?? O  M  G !
<CrazyLemon> kera nesramnost!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak seriously...l8r :F
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> ajd
<BigWhale> bolj uradno spisana
<sasa84> BigWhale, lohk bi kej objavu a ne :P
<sasa84> dj noooooooooo
<sasa84> hihihihih
<BigWhale> kwa bi lahk objavil?
<sasa84> na ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com ....pač člank o mačkah :P
<BigWhale> cigavo pa je to?
<sasa84> ja našeeee :P
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> kdo ma ta blog prek
<marko-_-> da ga razfukam
<sasa84> največ smo prevajalci kle :P
<BigWhale> mislims
<BigWhale> mislims
<BigWhale> mislims
<BigWhale> ja pizda!
<BigWhale> mislim vejica
<sasa84> andrej, jst, klemen, darko,...
<teardrop> kdo je klemen?
<sasa84> en k prevaja
<BigWhale> mislim, ce je ze ubuntu.si in ce je tam forum in novice
<teardrop> aha
<BigWhale> zakaj se blog?
<marko-_-> razfukati vse
<BigWhale> lih zadnjic sem sprasval zakaj ubuntu.si ne fura kaksnga CMSja
<marko-_-> sasa84, razfukali te bomo
<marko-_-> skini to
<marko-_-> bre
<BigWhale> raz?
<marko-_-> oprosti hecam se
<BigWhale> ce bi bla kaka druga predpona, bi se se dobr slisal...
<BigWhale> tko si pa clovek predstavlja sam koscke mesa in kosti po stropu ...
<sasa84> BigWhale, iz slovenski-prevajalci se je preimenoval
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> nevem no.. se mi zdi mal lost effort...
<BigWhale> tako podvajanje
<marko-_-> faka
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> zakaj je fri
<marko-_-> na tržaški cesti
<marko-_-> tko odstranjen
<BigWhale> odstranjen?
<BigWhale>  a so ga podrl?
<marko-_-> odmaknjen
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> po mojem zato, da kaksnga studenta avto ne povozi
<marko-_-> mam potencialno sostanovalko
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/1O/4r/pWJoHcJ/zaslonskaslika.png
<marko-_-> ampak to je razdalja med faksoma
<marko-_-> njenim ter mojim
<marko-_-> a to je dost?:>
<marko-_-> nisem iz ljubljane, pa ne bi glih vedel
<marko-_-> men zgleda dost
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> nevem kaj je dost
<marko-_-> 20 minut
<BigWhale> a mislis zadosti al velik
<BigWhale> torej
<marko-_-> 20 minut je ker velika razdalja
<BigWhale> a sprasujes, ce je razdalja zadostna al sprasujes, ce je to precejsnjsa razdalja
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> pa kwa ma to veze s potencialno sostanovalko?
<marko-_-> jah pač ona išče stanovanje nekje v bližini njenega faksa
<sasa84> kje pa ma fax?
<marko-_-> in zdej mene zanima, glede na to da je moj na tržaški, njen pa tam zgoraj pri bežigradu
<sasa84> aaaa
<marko-_-> koliko minut je to recimo s trolo
<teardrop> marko-_-, če te ma fejst rada, bo vse potrpela
<sasa84> teardrop, +1
<teardrop> drgač ji bo pa muka
<marko-_-> sej nimam nič z njo
<BigWhale> sej kje je tvoj fax je vseen
<marko-_-> samo sostanovalka bi bla lol
<BigWhale> vazn je kje je stanovanje
<sasa84> marko-_-, za lj to ni dost... za lotmerk pa ja ;)
<marko-_-> BigWhale, saj sem rekel, ona išče stanovanje nekje v bližini bežigrada
<teardrop> sasa84, to je za LJ faking velik
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> simple vprašanja
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/1O/4r/pWJoHcJ/zaslonskaslika.png
<marko-_-> rdeča črta
<BigWhale> marko-_-, jest se zmeri ne vem kje je tvoje stanovanje
<marko-_-> lokacija med faksoma
<sasa84> marko-_-, iz sredine viča se morš za bežigrad prfurat
<marko-_-> ona bi mela stanovanje v bližini njenega faksa, torej nekje pri bežigradu
<marko-_-> pa tud ma neke že tam zagledane precej poceni
<marko-_-> in zdej me zanima
<marko-_-> koliko minut bi rabil s trolo/peš/whatever
<marko-_-> da pridem do mojega faksa, torej FRIja
<sasa84> ja za peš glih ni
<marko-_-> če bi recimo stanoval v bežigradu
<marko-_-> MINUTE
<marko-_-> JEBENE
<marko-_-> MINUTE
<marko-_-> SFDGNMGJMHG
<teardrop> marko-_-, kje maš ti flat?
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<BigWhale> lej ti si cist narobe formuliral vprasanje
<BigWhale> :>
<marko-_-> spipalo
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/1O/4r/pWJoHcJ/zaslonskaslika.png
<sasa84> BigWhale, hahahaha
<marko-_-> rdeča črta je lokacija od mojega faksa do njenega faksa, stanovala bi nekje v bližini njenega faksa (torej nekje v/pri bežigradu)
<BigWhale> govoris o stanovanju pol pa sprasujes kolk je od tvojga do njenga faksa
<teardrop> marko-_-, a ti bi se rad iz bežigrada vozil do tvojega faksa?
<marko-_-> in zdej mene zanima kako dolgo rabim do tržaške ceste
<marko-_-> JA
<marko-_-> al pač
<marko-_-> kakor kol bi prišel
<BigWhale> loool
<BigWhale> ja to sta dve troli
<marko-_-> s trolo al peš al w/e
<BigWhale> 50 minut ce je high traffic :P
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> ne ne
<marko-_-> ne
<BigWhale> mau pretiravam no
<teardrop> marko-_-, s trolo 6 ki je precej pogosta ti ni potrebno presedat, peš bi ti vzelo med 40 in 60 minut
<BigWhale> odvisn kje v bezigradu ja
<teardrop> s trolo pa odvisno od ure v dnevu
<BigWhale> ja sestka je opcija
<teardrop> med 7 in 9 pa med 14 in 17 rabi skor eno uro, ponoci pa 20 miut
<marko-_-> fak 1 ura je kar dosti
<marko-_-> fak ne vem ne
<sasa84> marko-_-, boš mogu ponočt hodt domov :P
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ja tolk jest nucam, da iz bistrce pridem v lj :>
<teardrop> BigWhale, jaz sem mel iz Å¡tepanjca do FDVja 40 minut
<sasa84> jaz sem v 1 uri že v lj, nazaj in na kofetu :P
<teardrop> z 22, ki ni Å¡la sokozi center
<marko-_-> jst
<marko-_-> sem si to tko
<marko-_-> predstavljal
<BigWhale> ja ce bi su skoz center bi se itak vozil dve uri :P
<marko-_-> da bom recimo začel z nekim predavanjem ob 9 pa se bom ob 8 zbudil in se počasi urihtal
<marko-_-> pa še prišel na faks
<marko-_-> zdej se bom zgleda mogu ob 7 zbujat
<BigWhale> lol
<marko-_-> pač, hipotetično
<sasa84> marko-_-, LOOOOOOOL
<BigWhale> sej mas merilo gor na karti
<sasa84> marko-_-, a mate prou na faxu tud sobe al kaj? :P
<marko-_-> to je sranje
<marko-_-> zakaj bi meli na faksu sobe?
<BigWhale> evo zracne razdalje je 4.55km
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> to je ena ura hoje
<BigWhale> ce gres po zraku
<sasa84> pismo, ti bi se ob 8h zbudu, počas odravu, 3x pretegnu, kofe spil pa šou ob 9h na fax? :P
<BigWhale> sam to ne mores
<marko-_-> sasa84, da:>
<marko-_-> zdej se bom moral ob 7, če je s trolo do 1 ure vožnja
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> kwa je to pizda
<marko-_-> kurac od ovce
<teardrop> marko-_-, ni panike, najt si čez cesto od faxa flat
<BigWhale> how Oneiric of you
<BigWhale> lol
<marko-_-> teardrop, mah ni dosti folka kateri bi bli za stanovanje
<sasa84> marko-_-, pa dej poglej kej na viču za flete
<marko-_-> večina jih hoče it v študentske
<teardrop> marko-_-, pejt žvet s folkom ki ga ne poznaš
<marko-_-> in zdej, fajn bi blo met vsaj enega poznanega, in ta je trenutno edina
<teardrop> kolk si pa star?
<sasa84> 19 let ma...al 18 :P
<BigWhale> marko-_-, mah... lej ena ura v lj na troli je standard no
<teardrop> bah - pejt z ljudmi ki jih ne poznaš
<BigWhale> al pa nared kompromis
<teardrop> pa najdta staovanje v centru
<teardrop> :D
<BigWhale> pa nekje na pol poti dobta stanovanje
<teardrop> to jaz prakticiram
<sasa84> jaz nism bla pa nikol u fletu al pa u Å¡tudentu...vrjetn sm velik zamudila :P
<BigWhale> jest sem bil v flatu
<BigWhale> ampak v svojmu hehe
<teardrop> ker sem ugotovil, da takrat ko morš na faks, vedno trole vozijo, ko greš pa na žur al pa z žura, jih pa ni
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> sploh nisem bil na informativnih
<marko-_-> ne vem koliko ur bomo meli pa nič
<marko-_-> ostali vse to vedo
<marko-_-> kr neki
<teardrop> marko-_-, to zveš na spletni strani od faksa
<marko-_-> a že zdej za drugo leto?
<teardrop> ja
<sasa84> poglej mal letos kakšne urnike majo...dost se ne bo spreminkal
<sasa84> spreminjal
<marko-_-> http://urnik.fri.uni-lj.si/
<Seniorita> urnik
<marko-_-> kwa
<marko-_-> je zdej to
<teardrop> a misliš da vsako leto mal urnike spreminjajo? sej program je standardiziran, točno veš katerih 9-12 predmetov boš mel in točno število ur na letnik je znano - v povprečju pa 36 na teden
<marko-_-> ta kolegica bo mela pon-sre predavanja pa v čet. dopoldan vaje
<marko-_-> jaz bi tudi rad mel nekaj takega :(
<BigWhale> to je easy dosect
<marko-_-> sam se ne razumem glih z tega urnika
<BigWhale> na isti faks se vpises :>
<BigWhale> mislim
<teardrop> pizda kak faks je to, da nima predmetnika?
<marko-_-> najbolj upam
<marko-_-> da ne bom mel kaj zjutraj
<marko-_-> pred 8
<marko-_-> to bi res blo fajn
<marko-_-> morem se mal odvadit bit prasec
<marko-_-> zdej kar pljuvam v poln koš raznih smeti pa vse na tleh mam plastenke
<marko-_-> + smrdi soba ful
<teardrop> marko-_-, tole ti poglej - http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/file/113233/predstavitveni-zbornik-fri-uni.pdf
<teardrop> tle ti piše vse to, kar so kolgi na informativnem dnevu zvedli
<marko-_-> to je za uni? jaz grem vsš
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> ok:)
<marko-_-> hvala
<teardrop> marko-_-, pa poišči za uni na pageu
<marko-_-> dej ti če me maš rad
<marko-_-> za vsš
<marko-_-> <3
<teardrop> ker če ti bom jaz to iskal, te bom poslal v mcdonalds burgerje pečt
<BigWhale> lahk pa zdej mal ponavljas
<BigWhale> "A boste se kaksno sladico?"
<sasa84> hahahahahaa
<BigWhale> grem pred tv
<teardrop> greh
<sasa84> a greš gledat šeherezado? :P
<sasa84> zihr jo gleda :P
<teardrop> joj - jaz moram pa večerjat
<sasa84> jaz bi tud kej papcala
<BigWhale> baso?
<BigWhale> :P
<BigWhale> bze
<CrazyLemon> kaj je z urnikom fri? sej se lepo razume kdaj je kaj
<sasa84> BigWhale, ne base :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/kaj-moski-poleg-seksa-se-razmisljajo-nic/252562
<Seniorita> Kaj moški poleg seksa še razmišljajo? Nič. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha..huda ideja
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> sasa84, si tu?
<nafisa> http://file.si/thumbs/square/32476_1utwd/krofi.jpg
<miha> njam :)
<nafisa> je njam njam, ne?
<nafisa> včer sva jih z mamo delali
<nafisa> s cukrom so marmeladni ...
<nafisa> preliti s čokolado pa čokoladna fila
<miha> ti čokoladni mi niso všeč
<miha> navadne bi :P
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> si v LJ
<nafisa> sem enga prnesla
<nafisa> sam je mal zmečkan
<nafisa> kuga je kle use mrtvo ... a se vsi učijo?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> busy bee's
<CrazyLemon> Banka Koper organizira natečaj »Customer Satisfaction University Award«, ki bo v Sloveniji potekal pod naslovom »Predstavi idejo! Le skupaj s tabo lahko rastemo.« Predstavi svojo idejo in se poteguj za super nagrado – zaposlitev v Banki Koper.
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima naj pove pa uploadam pdf :D
<nafisa> kaj pa naj tam delam?
<CrazyLemon> kaj le..šteješ dnar..vsake tok časa nabiješ kak procent več pri obrestni meri
<CrazyLemon> pa..na fbju visiš
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hud sistem :P
<CrazyLemon> sistem? ker sistem :D
<sasa84> nč :P
<CrazyLemon> no baba..a boš rekla ker sistem al moram bigwejla poklicat ??
<sasa84> ne bom povedala :P
 * CrazyLemon zažvižga
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> wwwwweeeeeeeejl..pridi wwweeeeeeeejl...
 * CrazyLemon zažvižga spet
 * sasa84 se že prprav...da hlače dol...
<CrazyLemon> grizi wejl! grizi !
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> a ga res pokličem? :P
<nafisa> joke
<BigWhale> ha?
<CrazyLemon> ne no..
<CrazyLemon> blah
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<BigWhale> Somebody rang?
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> hahahaha
 * BigWhale naspanka saso.
<BigWhale> so, where were we?
<sasa84> Å¡eeeee, Å¡eeeee
<BigWhale> ne, dost je blo
<nafisa> ej, pust jo, da mi neki pove
<nafisa> sasa84 -- si dobila klic
<BigWhale> eh? ab se ti kej rada? :P
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<BigWhale> dejte mir zdej k post pisem
 * CrazyLemon upa da na ubuntu.si 
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> nafisa, sem dobila ja ;)
<sasa84> tko d se bove lohk ob polnoči klicarle
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> ql ... se slišva pol jutri
<sasa84> Å¡tima
<BigWhale> nafisa, lahk gres sasi pomagat zbrat 7561 rjavih M&M's.
<sasa84> uf...a spet bigi?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pa ugotovit morta zakaj 7561
<nafisa> BigWhale, kwa pa vem ...
<nafisa> saj bi ji pomagala
<nafisa> pa krof jem
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> krof ma 400 kalorij
<BigWhale> drz prsti da bo slo na joske
<nafisa> http://file.si/thumbs/large/32476_1utwd/krofi.jpg
<CrazyLemon> drž raj joške
<CrazyLemon> pust pesti
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> saj topless sem že
<BigWhale> nafisa, mene hrana niti najmanj ne impresionira
<CrazyLemon> js tut..pa se ne hvalim!
<BigWhale> nafisa, no ja... sej ves.. stari egipcani so mel en pregovor... pics or it didn't happen...
<nafisa> evo ... lih si povedu CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<nafisa> BigWhale, daj skype :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..tile s kokosom zgledajo fajn
<CrazyLemon> sam je mal preveč  čokolade
 * CrazyLemon hujša!
<nafisa> čokoladna fila
<nafisa> ej, nikol še nisem 5 krofov v pustnem času pojedla
<nafisa> letos prvič
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: konec marca 2011 - priprave na Global Jam! | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ...*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot !
<BigWhale> nafisa sej lahk screen shot nardis
<CrazyLemon> js jih tok pojem v hm..dobrih dveh mesecih :)
<nafisa> ne ne BigWhale  ...
<BigWhale> pa cez levo josko napises BigW was here
<BigWhale> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<BigWhale> al pa desno no
<BigWhale> ce si levicarka
<nafisa> prid sam napisat
<nafisa> da bo vsaj resnična
<BigWhale> evo, prva stvar k se vidva
<nafisa> znam z desno na desno joško pisat
<BigWhale> :D
<nafisa> e ... zdaj vidim, kako utišat fante ...
<nafisa> o pisanju z desno roko morm pisat :D
<CrazyLemon> sam krofe jim pokažeš?
<BigWhale> mene lahk utisas sam ce mi josko v usta potisnes ...
<nafisa> prid pol :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ja..but you can still type!
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ma, roke mu bom pa med noge dala
<nafisa> obe bom not si stlačla
<nafisa> ne bo mogu tipkat
<BigWhale> dej mal na skladnjo pazi
<nafisa> ma ne da se mi, man
<BigWhale> :)))
<nafisa> like in eng.
<nafisa> vse isti k****
<nafisa> dick :D
<nafisa> nimajo dick, dicka, dicku ...
<BigWhale> men je bolj vsec beseda cock
<sasa84> loooooooooool
<nafisa> ok ... tud prov
<BigWhale> je bolj podobna kurcu
<nafisa> ampak dick je bl nedolžno, no
<BigWhale> ja
<nafisa> kot je mobi dik
<BigWhale> ja posloveni zdej Dick...
<BigWhale> in si predstavlji da reces
<BigWhale> "uuu kolk mas velcga riharda!"
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> ok ... jutr bi rada saško v živo spoznala
<nafisa> ne  nrdit, da me bo kap zdej
<sasa84> dejte no, mal jo pršparejte še zame ;)
<BigWhale> podrgn svojga riharda ob mojo mucko, da bo zapredla!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale torej ti predlagaš da reče "uuuu kok ma velcga petelina!" ?
<BigWhale> ne kurec oziroma kolokvialno kurac je cist dobra beseda
<nafisa> kaj pa če rečem lulček?
<nafisa> al pa pimpek?
<nafisa> :P
<BigWhale> ja, jest te ze neb resno jemal
<nafisa> ah ...
<nafisa> saj jst ne smem nič rečt ...
<nafisa> mi ga samo pomoli pred nos pa vem, kaj moram
<BigWhale> upam da ne sam pred nos
<nafisa> ostalo pa sam nrdi :D
<nafisa> močno upam, da nas letos za programiranje ne bo imel dorn
<nafisa> mislim, da se on ne bo kle pojavil, ker w7 uporablja :D
<BigWhale> sej vseen kaj uporablja
<nafisa> pač ... povedala sem iz srca ... čeprav me ima človek rad
<BigWhale> te ima RES rad?
<BigWhale> al to sam tko? :P
<nafisa> ampak ... njegovih razlag nikol nisem preveč štekala
<nafisa> ma, tko ... mi je 1x eno piko več dal ... sicer je nisem rabila ...
<nafisa> ampak vseeno
<nafisa> pa en test sem pisala 95 %
<nafisa> najboljša ocena v klasu, se mi zdi ... oz. skupini
<BigWhale> uuu
<BigWhale> to pa ni kr tko :>
<nafisa> ja, saj to je blo pa tud vse
<nafisa> teorijo nekako znam
<nafisa> a ko mi daš neki za nrdit ...
<nafisa> pa ure in ure sedim zraven pa ne znam nrdit
<BigWhale> pa sej teorija je ze tko... 85%
<nafisa> al nam pa tam narobe razlagajo
<BigWhale> hm, a res nimas nobenga, k bi ti pomagal?
<nafisa> nimam pojma
<BigWhale> ... na konc se mi bos se zasmilila :D
<nafisa> ja koga pa naj z neba sklatim?
<CrazyLemon> jah..tvoj Dom je programer jebelacesta..naj ti on pomaga ane :D
<nafisa> vsi bi meli dnar al pa fuk
<nafisa> fukat ne smem
<nafisa> dnarja pa nimam
<nafisa> ja ... moj je že v službi tolk pa doma dela ...
<nafisa> da ga niti vprašat skor ne upam
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ga vprašaš boš mogoče dobila batine!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> na slotechu se lahk marskej zve... sam ne smes prit tja in rect: "a mi kdo res tole nalogo <url>"
<BigWhale> ampak
<BigWhale> reces
<BigWhale> "lejte tole sem nardila, neki mi ne dela, matram se ze tri ure in ne vem kako naprej"
<sasa84> imam problem...
<nafisa> ja, sem nalogo za statistiko gledala dons tam
<BigWhale> sasa84, v vrsto se postav :>
<nafisa> al včer
<sasa84> BigWhale, hotla sem le povedat, kok nej začne vprašanje na slo-tech :P
<nafisa> ampak tiste naloge nisem razumela ... kaj šele rešitve
<nafisa> a je tam na slo-tech prov oddelk za Å¡tudente 1. letnika FRI?
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> mah ne
<BigWhale> sam je dost takih k so v cetrtem letniku pa sprasujejo take neumnosti, da bi jih jest kr kloftal... in to ne iz uzitka
<nafisa> ahjej
<BigWhale> ja, tocno to sem tud jest reku
<nafisa> spet sem pol litra vode spila na ex
<BigWhale> bravo!
<BigWhale> se gres watersports? :P
<nafisa> to ni dobr
<sasa84> dragi mojo....mižiland čaka ;)
<nafisa> počas je treba pit
<sasa84> dragi moji
<nafisa> oky, saška ...
<nafisa> poklič, ok?
<sasa84> pridni bodte, d ne bo kej slišat ;)
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> jp, ti sporočim že pred deveto kakšno je stanje
<nafisa> ja ... Å¡upljalo se bo po mestu, kako smo ... poredni :D
<sasa84> khm!
<nafisa> :P
 * sasa84 je zdej na vrsti za bič...
<nafisa> a ti ga kr prnesem jutri?
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> a me boš na faxu ? :P
<nafisa> komot
<nafisa> še jamnika poklič
<nafisa> reč, da je to dobr za zveličanje
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> ne no...jaz mam tam status pridne punčke, še clo želel so d pišem mnenja za bolonca...bla v senatu, bla predsednica štud. sveta... ne more me zdej sred dvorišča ena bejba z bičem no... mam en renome no :P
<nafisa> saj lahko to v kakem kabinetu
<sasa84> lohk!
<nafisa> bo že kak posodu ...
<sasa84> itak
<nafisa> al pa z mano v pisarno k mojmu Å¡efu ...
<CrazyLemon> haha..kere ZGODBE! :>
<sasa84> raj bi na faxu...tko mam filing, d sm bližje bogu :P
<nafisa> on je že navajen to gledat
<nafisa> mamo pri njemu naše orgije :D
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ok ok ...
<nafisa> bližje zveličanju :D
<sasa84> mhm!
<nafisa> in zveličarju :D
<BigWhale> zvelicanju?
<sasa84> in odrešenju
<BigWhale> odresenju?
<sasa84> mistiki
<BigWhale> aj mogoce je odresenje takrat k mas serious case of blue balls
<BigWhale> ampak..
<nafisa> lahko boš vpila vmes Njegovo ime
<BigWhale> zvelicanje
<BigWhale> nevem no
<nafisa> nič ... šibej spat
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> jp jp
<sasa84> se morm Å¡e od vseh poslovt :P
<sasa84> ajde...nočkula ;)
<nafisa> nočko nočko, sasa84
<sasa84> ps: save the whales!
<nafisa> BigWhale, ti tega ne razumeš
<sasa84> nja, on tega ne razume :P
<nafisa> bomo kite ohranili
<nafisa> ne bomo prodajal kitove masti
<BigWhale> whales are safe!
<sasa84> jaz pa nafisa mave tko eno tako eht katoliš vzgojo...in imave ta čut za obredje bi člouk reku :P
<nafisa> ne bomo jih/ga zaklali za koline :D
<miha> :)
<sasa84> zdj pa res...noč, čez 5 ur vstanem :P
<sasa84> again :P
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> oj bogdanov :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj ma veze če ni puyola..sej tudi un nizozemec mali ne bo igrau..to je samo trik da zmede barcelono
<bogdanov> robin
<bogdanov> bo igrov
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš ker oni tko govorijo
<CrazyLemon> samo ne bo..to so sam triki
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> bo no
<bogdanov> kvas pametn
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa dobro boš vidu jutr
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pameten in kdo ni
<bogdanov> ja bos
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ti vidu jutr
<nafisa> ej, kako je včer kaj liverpul špilu?
<bogdanov> ce
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> treniru
<nafisa> proti menčestru?
<bogdanov> pa use
<CrazyLemon> nafisa odlično :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nadam se
<bogdanov> da ce arsenal
<BigWhale> a zdej se ze o menstruacijah pogovarjate
<bogdanov> jebat mater
<bogdanov> barceloni
<nafisa> a kdo ve rezultat?
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> don't mind me
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja 3:0 je zmagal
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> 3:1
<bogdanov> vids crazy
<bogdanov> nc neves
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> livrpul?
<bogdanov> ne
<CrazyLemon> lol..ja dobro pozabu sm un tolažilni gol
<bogdanov> kuyt
<bogdanov> sam
<CrazyLemon> isto kot da ga ni :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja liverpool
<nafisa> pol pa menčestr le ni tko junajted ;:D
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> ronaldota
<bogdanov> dab tresu
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> hlače :D
<nafisa> jst si morm laske oprat ...
<bogdanov> crazy kvas gadn
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pac si se en tak
<bogdanov> k navija za un klub
<bogdanov> k je "kao najbolsi"
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> js vedno navijam  za najbolse
<CrazyLemon> nebom za najslabse navijal :D
<bogdanov> mors skoz
<bogdanov> za en klub
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> dobr, da jst za nobene ne navijam
<nafisa> razen na svetovnem v finalu :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zih za spance
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> seronje ene
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš ti proti špancem ??
<bogdanov> jah tko
<bogdanov> gnili so
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a se spovnes
<bogdanov> k so rekl za nasrija
<bogdanov> da nebo igrov
<bogdanov> prod barci paj
<bogdanov> tud igrov
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kr en
<bogdanov> iniesta
<bogdanov> je dau gol
<bogdanov> posranc en
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sj neracm barcelona je huda
<bogdanov> usi neki barca barca
<bogdanov> sam rd bi vidu
<bogdanov> 1x
<bogdanov> k nebo xavija
<bogdanov> pa messija
<bogdanov> pa vile
<bogdanov> kva bojo pol
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> itak pa spanska liga
<bogdanov> k 2ga angleska
<bogdanov> 2 kluba
<bogdanov> k itak ves
<bogdanov> kdo bo prvak real alpa barca
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> drugi druga liga
<CrazyLemon> jah..kot da je angleška kaj bolša
<bogdanov> haha :D
<BigWhale> omg
<CrazyLemon> majo 4 klube k lahk zmagajo to je pa to
<BigWhale> it is a wall of bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> mja..bogdanov ma rad monologe :D
<BigWhale> sej jest tud
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<BigWhale> pa tud sam s sabo se pogovarjam zlo rad
<BigWhale> k vsaj vem, da se z enim pametnim pogovarjam!
<bogdanov> kva pa sej treba
<bogdanov> :))
<kekec> a je kdo k se spozna na GRUB in plymouth tukej?
<kekec> rabm urgentno :P
<CrazyLemon> nope..sami noobi kle :/
<kekec> a je kdo kdaj vidu un splash screen od ubuntuja, k se pojav samo pr slabi resoluciji
<kekec> k piše ubuntu 10.10 pa pikce spodi
<kekec> ampak nima logota zravn
<kekec> ubistvu nekakšn "fallback" splash screen
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<CrazyLemon> its called 'ugly plymouth'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kekec> heh... no ja, a ma kdo idejo kako ga zbrišem?
<kekec> ker v /lib/plymouth ga ni??
<kekec> :$
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi zbrisal?
<kekec> splash screen
<kekec> se pravi, ko je slaba grafika ga sploh ni, če pa je, potem je pa ta lep
<kekec> oz. spremenil
<CrazyLemon> si kdaj pomislu na to da ga preprosto...ne vem..popraviš? :>
<kekec> kje se nahaja?
<kekec> ja, kje pa se nahaja? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sam splash screen ..ampak plymouth
<CrazyLemon> obstaja kr nekaj fixov za ta 'ugly plymouth' bug
<kekec> recimo?
<kekec> js sm inštaliru drug splash
<CrazyLemon> recimo google ve za vse te fixe :)
<CrazyLemon> !google ugly plymouth fix
<Seniorita> How to Fix the Big and Ugly Plymouth Logo in Ubuntu 10.04 - Softpedia http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<kekec> :D ej sm skor znoreu k sm ga na googlu iskou... ker nč ni delal, vrjem da sm probu
<kekec> sej splash screen mi spremeni, ampak če pa ga poženem virtualno, potem je pa še vedno un FALLBACK
<kekec> :D
<kekec> ok hvala vseen, probavam Å¡e 1x
<CrazyLemon> jah..verjem ti men ko ti rečem da ti fixi delujejo.. če se prav spomnem sem tudi sam uporabu ugly plymouth fix na 10.10
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi neki postov je bilo na forumu
<kekec> ja, delajo za navaden install oz. boot
<kekec> am ja.. pr live cd je drgač
<kekec> kr pol k maš e
<kekec> že inštaliran
<kekec> a ni tko?
<upd> Ko je Krištof Kolumb prinesel koruzo v Evropo, je Chuck Norris na pomolu že prodajal kokice.
<upd> haha
<kekec> hehe
<upd> Å to radi cigo na kompjuteru? Kopa po Recycle Bin-u.
<nafisa> upd ... star
<upd> xD
<kekec> Chuck Norris je dobil plačo v Vegradu.
<upd> lol
<nafisa> danes pa dan žena :)
<CrazyLemon> o lej pa res..še en dan namenjen ženam...life is beautiful </sarcasm>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kekec> Chuck Norris can kill two stones with one bird :D
<CrazyLemon> happy dan žena nafisa !
<nafisa> hvala, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> študiram, če bi ušla na fri namest delat
<nafisa> tam talajo rožce dekletom
<upd> Kako zveni yugo pri -15°C?
<upd> 1. Odpri Google Prevajalnik.
<upd> 2. Nastavi oba jezika na angleščino
<upd> 3. V prevajalnik skopiraj naslednje: vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv. vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv. vvvvv. vvvv. Yehbehm tee meycoo
<upd> 4. Pritisni poslušaj!
<nafisa> :D hahaha
<nafisa> potnam
<nafisa> jebemtimajku
<nafisa> poznam*
<upd> :))
<kekec> sej nimajo velik rožic za potalat na fri hehe
<kekec> vsaj dvajseti eno prnese al tko nekak? :D
<nafisa> ja, to pa res
<kekec> vsak dvajseti*
<nafisa> ja, še elektro morš štet
<kekec> 1 več
<kekec> hehehe ne sej ne
<kekec> :P
<nafisa> k sem bla na FE ... nas je blo 18 v prvem letniku
<kekec> :)
<kekec> ej CrazyLemon
<kekec> ugly splash still here :/
<CrazyLemon> then pray to  the gods of Ubuntu to fix it
<nafisa> haha
<kekec> ja, vsi ga samo nekak zakrijejo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nisem vedela, da bog dela z ubuntujem
<upd> valda da dela
<kekec> bog poganja zemljo v virtualboxu
<nafisa> al to imate god of mandriva pa god of ubuntu ...
<christooss__> gods!!
<nafisa> linuxovo verovanje?
<christooss__> množina
<nafisa> poganstvo?
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> kašno poganstvo
<christooss__> pač to je naša religija
<kekec> mnogoboštvo
<nafisa> haha
<christooss__> kristjani = pogani za nas :P
<nafisa> ja, za kristjane je to vse poganstvo :P
<kekec> pr kubuntuju majo Kgod
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> KGods?
<kekec> mogoče
<kekec> :P
<christooss__> hja Kde pa so pogani :)
<CrazyLemon> +1
<christooss__> nč sej nevem zakaj sm se sploh vključil :) lahko noč vsem
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> :rollonthefloor
<kekec> chris kaj te muči
<kekec> spovej se
<christooss__> kekec nič me ne muči
<christooss__> oz me zaspanost :)
<christooss__> tako, da rešitev že poznam
<christooss__> :)
<kekec> popij mana potion
<christooss__> ln
<christooss__> u sam res
<nafisa> ln, christooss__
<christooss__> tnx for reminder
<christooss__> :)
<kekec> uw
 * christooss__ has 1 mana potion left
<upd> kaj je to ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-08
<upd> ah svaštva
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> panonski orli so naskakovali prekmurski rekord v smučarskih skokih?
<nafisa> wtf*
<nafisa> ?
<BigWhale> madzari najbrz :>
<nafisa> to je blo na 24ur po tv
<nafisa> enga najemnika smo izselili ... ker je tako štalo peljal čez vikend ... mi pa stranke ... beeeeeeeedddddddd
<CrazyLemon> a je  mel orgije in vas ni povabil pacek? :/
<nafisa> ne
<kekec> dej link
<nafisa> nimam naloženih tko
<nafisa> na mailu jih imam
<kekec> aha
<nafisa> polom
<nafisa> evo ... Å¡e polurn klic mimo ...
<CrazyLemon> a te je saša klicala? :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ona spančka
<nafisa> kolega klicu, k se mu ne da tipkat
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ja, tako je pri nas ...
<bogdanov> http://www.scandal.rs/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ilda-saulic.jpg
<bogdanov> crazy zatebe
<bogdanov> starija
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> doooobraaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-x-jRDKw7M
<bogdanov> hehe
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ILDA SAULIC - STANI DUSO DA TE ISPRATIM
<nafisa> nije loša
<CrazyLemon> sam komad pa je..obup :D
<nafisa> nism odprla
<nafisa> čak
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat
<nafisa> pa ... se da poslušat, no
<nafisa> te pa lepo spi
<CrazyLemon> seveda se da..če maš čist potiho :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> nočko
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvavs spau
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah
<CrazyLemon> eni moramo ustat že ob 12ih
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne pa spat cel dan!
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> prpravlas
<bogdanov> na jutr
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ja..na fax :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde!
<bogdanov> kurba
<bogdanov> tem ukurcov
<bogdanov> glede tekme!
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> jst moram ustat ob 7h
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ja, precej
<kekec> nočko
<bogdanov> a bronx tale
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> Kako je nastalo blato? Chuck Norris je šel mimo luže, pa se je ta posrala od strahu.
<upd> ...
<bogdanov> :)))))))))
<bogdanov> sta ima upd
<upd> mah ne vem a  bi počakal do 7h da grem v šolo al bi šel spat :D
<upd> kaj ti
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> pocak
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> jah sj ni druge :P
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdb0m8K-OE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Neda Ukraden - Na Balkanu (BRS ft. DJ Crny Remix)
<upd> nov komadič
<upd> sam tle ni plesačic
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pizda gledam dasi sestavm
<bogdanov> nov rac
<bogdanov> i5 2500k
<bogdanov> nic se niso spustil
<bogdanov> cene
<bogdanov> pizda
<upd> hah :D
<upd> dej i7
<bogdanov> e i5 2500 je frka
<bogdanov> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/procesorji/intel-procesor-core-i5-2500k-33ghz-6mb-s1155-novo_-_CX001D3462
<Seniorita> INTEL CORE I5-2500K 3.3GHZ [procesor]
<upd> mja je pa tud kr zverinca
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mFUzjml46c evo rap
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Fudex, Challe Salle, Manche, Rale - Prati svoje snove (watch in HD)
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> odkar je nekromant, je polno enih rapov v slo
<upd> a ti ni ql komad ? :D
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/delovni-spomin-ram/patriot-pomnilnik-ram-ddr3-2x-4gb-1600mhz-xtreme_-_CX001CDFC6
<Seniorita> patriot pomnilnik ram ddr3
<upd> a boš to dal zravn ?
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dobra stvar ja
<bogdanov> pa solidna scena
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> 8gb
<bogdanov> sj nevem zakva mi bo
<bogdanov> sam itak
<bogdanov> bom nabavu 8gb
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> sj tud 1333Mhz so ql, sam čez 5 let bojo pa dragi k pizda zato je boljš 1600
<upd> jah
<upd> v linux res ne boš rabil
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> za win pa vedno prav pride
<bogdanov> dobr idin ce delas
<bogdanov> z grafiko
<bogdanov> alpa nevem
<bogdanov> ma mislm daje
<bogdanov> 4gb
<bogdanov> cez glavotud za win
<bogdanov> ce ves kaj delat z OS
<upd> ija :)
<bogdanov> ce pa ne
<bogdanov> pa tud 8
<bogdanov> ni dost
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> mam kle ena tko no
<bogdanov> nevem ce se da rect solidna
<bogdanov> amd
<upd> jest bi hitr 4gb zafilal :)
<bogdanov> en 4200 x2
<bogdanov> pa en 3600 x2
<bogdanov> + plate
<bogdanov> plus usak ma 2x 1 gb rama
<bogdanov> morm prodt to pol pa bom nabavu neki :)
<upd> :D ql
<upd> najd enga da kup 1gb DDR 400Mhz samo je 60% zanič
<upd> kak n00b da mi da 40€ :D
<bogdanov> ha
<upd> bi dal na bolho sam k mi bo pol kdo nazaj poslal
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> 40
<bogdanov> si nor
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ce ti kups
<upd> jah tolk je na bolhi en :)
<bogdanov> 1gb ddr400
<bogdanov> mojga za
<bogdanov> 30
<bogdanov> ti ga dam
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> bolha
<upd> hah 10 dam :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj 10eu
<bogdanov> bi blo realno
<bogdanov> dobr ajd
<bogdanov> 20 kao
<upd> jap
<bogdanov> ampak 15
<bogdanov> je pa res
<bogdanov> realna
<upd> ija
<upd> k to je že very very old :)
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 2 patriota
<bogdanov> z hladilci
<upd> isto mam jest
<bogdanov> na slo techu je zanc
<bogdanov> en
<bogdanov> 2x 1gb
<bogdanov> za 30 prodaju
<upd> aja
<upd> če bi vidu..
<bogdanov> ab kupu
<upd> ne :D
<upd> če bi mel keš.
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> sploh ddr1
<bogdanov> krneki cenjo
<bogdanov> alpa sovrazm
<bogdanov> socket 939
<bogdanov> zanc sm iskov
<bogdanov> dual corca k si je kolega
<bogdanov> zazelu ceb lah
<bogdanov> zrihtu mu
<bogdanov> sam gledam en oglas
<bogdanov> pa prav tip
<bogdanov> 70eu
<bogdanov> za proc
<bogdanov> sm ga mislu zadet
<bogdanov> prek telefona
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> za 70eu
<bogdanov> dobis
<bogdanov> plato am2
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> dual corca 4000++
<bogdanov> 2gb rama
<bogdanov> bo pa ta men buce prodaj
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> dobr sj jst
<upd> ja sej to, k se full prodaja neki vsi kupujejo je pocen, pol k je pa 2 leti staro pa vsi nabijajo ceno, ker vsak ve da folk to rabi ker se je dost kupovalo takrta.
<bogdanov> stekam usak bi rd cimvec iztrzu
<bogdanov> jst tud sam sm saj realn
<upd> mja eni so glupi
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam 939
<bogdanov> kaj mi bo to
<bogdanov> ce dobim za 70
<bogdanov> ceu komplet
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/amd-athlon/athlon-64-x2-6000-2x3100mhz-oglas1273404878
<upd> mja kr neki
<Seniorita> Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 2x3100mhz
<bogdanov> ceu dau za 20eu
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zanc sm od jorkija kupu
<bogdanov> proc
<bogdanov> za 20eu
<bogdanov> 4400+
<bogdanov> pa plato mij dau
<bogdanov> k je neki zajebavala
<bogdanov> i sm flasnu bios
<bogdanov> radi
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> heh super
<upd> brat tko zdej prodaja
<bogdanov> kva prodaja?
<upd> k vsakič ko zalavfa varovalke vn vrže
<upd> ma ploščo pa cpu
<bogdanov> kero pa
<upd> nimam pojma :)
<bogdanov> pras
<upd> bom uprašal ga ko ga vidim
<upd> če je že dal kam oglas
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> spljoh :)
<upd> a ta usb3.0
<upd> se že kej štanca
<bogdanov> se ja
<bogdanov> naceloma
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mene mika
<bogdanov> ssd
<bogdanov> ceprov sm prod nemu kj drg
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> o, živi primerki ...
<bogdanov> o nafiska
<upd> o ja ssd za sistem je majka
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2380054224/maticna-plosca-asus-p6t-deluxe-v2-1366
<Seniorita> Matična plošča Asus P6T Deluxe V2, 1366 - mimovrste=)
<upd> te so hude :D
<nafisa> no, zdajle pa res, će ma kdo kakega trdega odveč ... mi ga lahko pride utaknit ...
<upd> mislem slikce tko hudo zgleda
<upd> nafisa haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> pa upd
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> kaj se smejiš?
<upd> ja lohk
<upd> dva hkrat
<nafisa> trdi disk v moj komp
<upd> če hočeš
<upd> blah :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ja jst mam
<bogdanov> 18gb
<bogdanov> pa upd
<bogdanov> 20gb
<bogdanov> ide
<bogdanov> aj kul=
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ja huda stvar
<upd> stari
<upd> dobr si zadel
<nafisa> se mi splača it spat za 2 uri?
<upd> D
<bogdanov> dobr sj ce kups proc i7
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> semi zdi
<bogdanov> daje
<bogdanov> 150
<bogdanov> pomoje cist ok
<bogdanov> plata
<upd> uuumm
<upd> ija neki sem gledal ta podnožja
<upd> i7 plate
<upd> a je X55
<bogdanov> tale je x58
<bogdanov> ma cebi hotu sistem
<bogdanov> bi mogu kr
<bogdanov> dt
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> i7
<bogdanov> recmo 300eu
<bogdanov> plata taka
<bogdanov> 250
<bogdanov> grafa
<bogdanov> gtx 580
<bogdanov> 400eu
<upd> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2420032013/procesor-intel-core-i7-950-306ghz-1366
<Seniorita> Procesor Intel Core i7 950 3.06GHz, 1366 - mimovrste=)
<upd> tole ja X58
<bogdanov> rami 8gb 150
<bogdanov> neki bolsga
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> ssd
<bogdanov> ene 200
<bogdanov> 120gb
<bogdanov> plus 2tb
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> pa se ostalo
<upd> jah to bo okol 1500€
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> oz. ene 1200€ jest ponavad še monitor dodam
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> ucasih vem
<bogdanov> sm biu jack
<bogdanov> k sm mu idin od frendov
<bogdanov> cd pekac
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> dons pa :S
<upd> buhahaha
<bogdanov> tkoje
<upd> pa 10 disket z igercam
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> alpa telefon
<bogdanov> ces mu dobr
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> z temu ze tezko
<bogdanov> iztopas
<bogdanov> telefon je krneki
<bogdanov> rac
<bogdanov> pa tud
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ja učasih je blo drugač
<upd> dons tko pride kdo na obisk
<upd> kar vidjo je če se kej sveti v ohišju toj pa to
<bogdanov> ja sj :)
<upd> tko pač ni neki hud pc, da bi bil jack, pač maš ker rabiš za delo takega
<upd> sam
<upd> če maš iphone si še vedno jack
<upd> D
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> hja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> seti pokvari
<bogdanov> se pa poglav
<bogdanov> teps
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> aj ksn servis
<bogdanov> u slo?
<upd> ah se nima kej
<upd> je je tuš ma se mi zdi neki
<bogdanov> aja
<upd> pa Å¡e par drugih je neuradnih
<upd> hm
<bogdanov> vem da ni blo nc
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ma sj se to ne unič :)
<upd> unič*
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> iphone
<upd> unič-*
<bogdanov> 4g
<bogdanov> smekerski
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> yee :D
<bogdanov> pol bi na faxu
<bogdanov> smeku
<bogdanov> na klopc
<bogdanov> pa usi bi hotl bit zravn tebe
<bogdanov> :))))
<upd> hahaha
<upd> na fri res ja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj geek
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> se spovnem
<bogdanov> iskre sredne sole
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> prids vn na cik
<bogdanov> pa si meu po "odelkih"
<bogdanov> nek so govoril
<bogdanov> o ogame
<bogdanov> nek
<bogdanov> cs
<bogdanov> nek u sistemih
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> hah :)
<upd> take debate so ql
<upd> sam če si res geek
<upd> in da oba Å¡pilata na polno cs
<bogdanov> ja sj
<upd> recimo
<upd> drugače ti tkoj dopizdi
<bogdanov> doskrat razlagam kj pa kolegi
<bogdanov> sam wtf
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> ija :D
<upd> jest pa z enmu kako se kernel kompajla
<upd> 10 sošolcev sam debel gledal
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> grem probat dremat
<nafisa> čaw
<bogdanov> nafisa
<upd> čaoooo
<bogdanov> kaj bos dremala
<bogdanov> a namo
<bogdanov> diskov
<bogdanov> not dajal?
<bogdanov> :PP
<nafisa> komp fajn laufa
<nafisa> zdaj bom pa pokrov zaaprla
<nafisa> čaw
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNkccEnuL6c
<bogdanov> upd
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nemanja Kujundzic  - Za Bg putujem
<bogdanov> eo komada
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kr ql
<bogdanov> as na netbooku
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> >
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ne
<upd> grem pa zdej moram še 10 nalog rešit
<upd> tko da se čujemo :D
<upd> čez 16h
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ayd
<BigWhale> FP!
<nafisa> hehe, BigWhale ... ne znam brez googla rešt ... samo ... ne vem, kako boš rešil svet iz svoje hiše :D
<nafisa> skos posodobitve
<BigWhale> Dan
<nafisa> hejla ... nič, grem pogledat, če bo saška pravi čas končala s sestankom :)
<nafisa> lepo se imejte ... :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bongo.si: Začetnik: Namestitev Firefox 3.6.15 SL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4810/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Začetnik: Namestitev Firefox 3.6.15 SL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4810/new/posts/
<Tadej> re
<christooss_> fwd
<Tadej> kako smo?
<napsy> meh
<napsy> sami problemi
<Tadej> ppl a ve kdo za kako dobro ebooks bazo
<miha> emule... amule
<miha> pa daš global search za pdf
<miha> računalniških je kr velik gor
<miha> druge nism isku
<miha> no matematiko sm Å¡e mal
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> ok danke
<napsy> l;s
<CrazyLemon> al pa google books :)
<DominiCanes> ola
<DominiCanes> problem
<DominiCanes> dreamviewerrrr in wordpress
<DominiCanes> kako uskladit
<DominiCanes> wordpress na serverju
<DominiCanes> dream na domacem kompu.....
<napsy> dreamviewer?
<napsy> prvic slisim
<DominiCanes> kaj prvic cujes
<napsy> za dreamviewer
<DominiCanes> ok
<napsy> mislis dreamweaver?
<DominiCanes> ne
<christooss_> !google dreamweaver wordpress
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> aja spet fail od bota :)
<napsy> christooss_: ne dreamweaver
<DominiCanes> o jebo vas
<miha> ni fail od bota
<miha> fail od freenode je to
<miha> bot je zgleda bil gor sam server ni bil tle
<christooss_> sry
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> wtf je dreamviewer
<christooss_> :)
<miha> dreamweaver?
<nafisa> za easy delanje spletnih strani, christooss_
<nafisa> :)
<napsy> ne
<napsy> tist je dreamweaver
<nafisa> pol pa nvm
<CrazyLemon> mislim tudi vi ste čudni...dream viewer je pač viewer of dreams
<nafisa> haha, CrazyLemon
<teardrop> CrazyLemon, jaz bi to mel
<CrazyLemon> jah prašajte DominiCanes-a naj vam da link
<nafisa> gledam po netu ... pa potem pod odgovore je zapisano samo dreamweaver, kao da so se zatipkali ... nimam pojma, kaj bi bilo to
<CrazyLemon> nč..fax kliče
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> Å¡ibi
<christooss_> najdu :) Dream Viewer: Dream Diary Assistant Lite, This is an accurate dream analyzer software.
<napsy> jesus, kaj le DominiCanes pocenja
<napsy> :-)
<christooss_> hehe
<BigWhale> DominiCanes, ce poskusas uskladit wordpress in dreamweaver pol ze v startu delas neki narobe
<nafisa> BigWhale, mene je že danes sasa84 prepričevala, naj pridem pomagat prevajat :D
<BigWhale> a na global jam?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> o živjo ;)
<nafisa> pred pol ure sem prišla za komp :)
<sasa84> hehehe
<sasa84> a si Å¡e u Å¡ihtu'
<nafisa> ja, zdaj že na drugem koncu mesta
<nafisa> iz poljanske v šiško sem prišla v 25ih minutah
<nafisa> s tem, da sem na bavarcu čakala 10 minut
<sasa84> dobra si :)
<nafisa> tolk mms-ov k pa dons dobivam ...
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> jest se nobenga :'(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Namestitev Firefox 3.6.15 SL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4810/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale, počak na dan mučenikov ...
<nafisa> pa ti ga bom takrat jst poslala
<nafisa> al pa mail :D
<BigWhale> sam da bo kej lepga! :P
<nafisa> ja, lej ... krofi so bli lepi ... vrtnca je bla lepa ...
<sasa84> ah ja...
<teardrop> oh da
<sasa84> da da
<nafisa> masko dobila naposodo od šefa, če bom šla zvečer ven :)
<napsy> um
<napsy> se kdo spozna na socket programming?
<miha> v čem
<nafisa> a loh vprašam neki?
<zejn> loh
<sasa84> no pa dej ;)
<nafisa> zakaj men ikonca od Xchata skos neki utripa ... ne s klicajčkom, češ da je zame nekej ... ampak navadn čist ... samo malo trene vsake tok časa
<nafisa> mi skos oči viha pol proti ikonci
<sasa84> k je na pultu, klikn z desno na njo...pa poglej kaj maš tam pod blink
<sasa84> lohk pa d ji je sam kej slabo :P
<BigWhale> kolca se ji
<BigWhale> bze
<nafisa> highlighted msg pa private msg ...
<nafisa> sam to mi klicajčka da
<sasa84> pol se mu pa mejbi res kolca
<sasa84> BigWhale ma prow, on ma zmer prow, on vse ve
<nafisa> kolca se chatu?
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> marija ...
<sasa84> drugač sem saša, ampak ajde :P
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> ok, te pa saša :D
<nafisa> saša devica ... :D
<sasa84> uf! :P
<nafisa> kako se to smešno sliš :D
<nafisa> ja, marija je bla devica baje?
<nafisa> a je pol tut bla, ko je rodila?
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> dej ... zezam mal
<sasa84> teol. odgovor je, d je pr Bogu vse mogoče...zto je bla lohk devica tud po porodu :D
<nafisa> ja, pa če je mela spolni ud že v nožnici ...
<nafisa> magari je bil majhen :D
<sasa84> ni mela...z jožefom sta furala jožefinski zakon ;)
<nafisa> ja, lej ... kolkr vem, ni mela carskega reza
<nafisa> jezus se je pa s tičem rodil
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> pa sej je Å¡ou z glavo naprej :P
<nafisa> rofl
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> ne boš vrjela ... še vsakič, ko je kdo mene ... je tud šel z glavo naprej :D
 * miha ugotavlja da je reflection izvrstna stvar... kako bit kompatibiln s starimi telefoni pa na novejših kej več omogočit :)
<sasa84> učit se morm
<nafisa> kako bi jst irca spravla na moj tumast telefon?
<nafisa> pa nimam symbiana sl kuko se že napiše
<miha> kak telefon?
<nafisa> samsung S8300
<miha> sj obstaja irc za čist stare telefone
<miha> sam pozabu kir je vredu :D
<nafisa> jst imam tole ultratouch sranje
<sasa84> kmal bom začela plejat sonnya in cher...babe, i've got you babe...
<nafisa> brez zamere, ampak je res sranje ... in hočem obično nokio nazaj :cry:          ;_;
<miha> če lahk poganjate java igrice na starejših telefonih, pol bi tole moral delat
<miha> http://jmirc.sourceforge.net/
<Seniorita> jmIrc - Java mobile IRC-client (J2ME)
<miha> ali tole http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/virca/
<Seniorita> The Virca IRC MIDlet!
<miha> ta dva vrne google na prvih mestih
<miha> nafisa: ...
<nafisa> ja, miha?
<nafisa> to vpišem?
<miha> tole probi če hočeš irc na telefonu
<miha> naloži .jar oz .jad gor
<nafisa> bom takoj, hvala
<miha> nekje iz te strani
<nafisa> bom kr s telefonom potegnla dol
<nafisa> če bo šlo
<miha> ja saj :D
<nafisa> ja, loh tud na SD kartico dam pa iz tam ...
<nafisa> sam se mi ne da :D
<miha> To download the client just write address http://jmirc.sf.net/jmIrc.jad
<nafisa> vsebina ni podpisana
<nafisa> hehe
<miha> ja no
<miha> te moti
<nafisa> saj sem potrdila, da sprejemam
<miha> ok
<nafisa> ker encoding pa dam?
<nafisa> utf8?
<miha> utf8
<miha> če hočeš šumnike
<miha> za drugo je vseen
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ouki ... pol ne windows :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<miha> ja tm ko je več windows uporabnikov
<miha> tm daš za windowse
<miha> tu pa boljš utf8
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ja, to sem že ugotovila
<miha> odlično!
<nafisa> ja ... za 386 bi blo win bolš :D
<nafisa> kaj dam pa pod profile name?
<nafisa> je važno?
<miha> ne
<miha> to je bolj zate verjetn
<miha> važn kir irc server pa port napišeš
<miha> pa nick :)
<nafisa> ja, vidim
<nafisa> že pišem
<nafisa> 8001 je port?
<miha> mislim da 6667
<miha> ta je privzet za irc, ostali morda tud delajo, nekateri
<nafisa>  Looking up irc.ubuntu.com
<nafisa> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (216.155.130.130) port 8001...
<miha> 6667 dela
<miha> za 8001 pa tud
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ne, da se mi je vse zbrisal, kar sem napisala
<nafisa> neumn touch
<nafisa> jovo na novo
<miha> :(
<nafisa> server pass pustim prazno, ne?
<miha> da
<nafisa> kako se pa zdaj povežem?
<nafisa> samo nastavitve so ... kje se pa chat zalaufa?
<nafisa> aha ... v meniju je Å¡e ...
<upd> um kdo kdaj opengl na win programiral ?
<christooss_> nevem če ste vidl
<christooss_> dreamweaver wordpress
<christooss_> ups
<christooss_> http://lifehacker.com/#!5779504/apt+linker-turns-apt+get-commands-into-clickable-links-for-quick-app-installations
<Seniorita> Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done
<Mikoar> upd, si ze probal Unity 3d engine?
<Mikoar> zastonj verzija obstaja
<Mikoar> programiras v C# (Mono)
<upd> ne Å¡e mam pa namen
<upd> ija vem sem že gledal
<Mikoar> na zacetku je  mal cudn, pol ko se pa navadis UI pa je ful dobr
<Mikoar> Skripte za unity3d pises lahko v JScript tud ne sam v C#
<upd> res je
<upd> JScript ne znam tko da.. bom ga uporabil da neki kode za psyhic vn poberem
<upd> physics*
<upd> ampak bom šel verjetno na opengl ker je XNA "prepočasen"
<Mikoar> jst sm prenehal z 3d kodiranjem ker sm prisel do tocke kjer bi rabil enga al pa vec 3d artistov
<Mikoar> modeliranje pa mi vzame prevec casa in truda
<upd> heh tud men bi kak prav prišel, ampak zaenkrat gre za enostavne stvari tko da sam naredim se pa zavleče full...
<upd> jup
<upd> Mikoar pa si že dokončal kaj igric ?
<Mikoar> za seminarsko nalogo v soli sem naredil v opengl eno
<Mikoar> drugac pa eno opusceno v irrlicht 3d shooter
<Mikoar> fizika, kolizija, sovrazniki + par sob
<upd> aha super
<upd> kaj si pa uporabil z opengl C# ?
<Mikoar> c++
<upd> hm ja, to se pa ne mislim učit, C je pa mal overkill :/
<Mikoar> ce rabis free e-books za unity 3d poglej na http://www.hotfilesearch.com/
<Seniorita> Hotfile Search
<miha> pa saj a je bistveno za logiko to? važn da vse opengl štose delaš (VBO...)
<Mikoar> v iskalno polje vpis unity 3d
<miha> tud če na višjem nivoju to java/c#, ne bi smel bit *tolk* počasnej?
<upd> Mikoar bom pregledal tnx
<miha> skripte so skripte
<miha> važn da direktn opengl spodi
<upd> miha ja... http://csgl.sourceforge.net/
<Seniorita> CsGL - C&#35; graphics library
<upd> tole je pa 2003 zadnji post
<miha> !google jogl tutorial
<Seniorita> JOGL: A Beginner&#39;s Guide and Tutorial http://www.cs.umd.edu/~meesh/kmconroy/JOGLTutorial/
<Mikoar> sej c# se prevede v asm sproti oz. na zacetku a ne?
<miha> z JOGL sem delal, pa ni blo neki počasnej, se pa ful vidl z VBO al brez
<miha> Mikoar: naj bi, JIT
<miha> tak da, VBO se že splača :D
<upd> ma kakšna java :)
<miha> upd: sj to je sam wrapper okol native opengl knjižnic
<upd> jah vsen je važno v kermu jeziku programiraš
<nafisa> 498	 Daily Post Views ... napredujemo
<upd> fuck a se sploh kdo cpp uči še dons
<miha> verjetno se
<miha> sj nekatere stvari morjo bit low level
<miha> sam ni pa dobr to uporabljat tm, kjer bolj važna pravilnost kot hitrost..
<nafisa> am ... jst bom mogla spet cpp it delat ... so mi ure vožnje propadle :((
<miha> aja to
<miha> :D
<miha> c++
<miha> :)
<nafisa> :P
<upd> a python ni lowlevel
<nafisa> python je men bil bol u izi ... nvm
<upd> Python is an interpreted, general-purpose high-level programming language[5] ahhghhg
<nafisa> a da je?
<nafisa> ok ... kuga sm se jst učila ... :D
<upd> nič napačnega
<miha> pač prave stvari s pravim orodjem... ne ješ juhe z lopato, ne koplješ jarkov z žlico...
<miha> ane?!
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ja, to pa mende res ne ...
<nafisa> z žlico smo pa pesek v peskovniku 1x kopal ...
<nafisa> v lončke
<nafisa> ko smo potičke pa grad delal :D
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> smo meli ene skurjene osmoljene žlice od kolin, ko jih je fotr nameraval vržt ...
<nafisa> sam morm priznat ... une potičke pa niso ble dobre ... :D
<BigWhale> Fsm
<BigWhale> err
<BigWhale> Dan
<miha> dan
<nafisa> BigWhale, dan
<upd> Pripravite železov(II) sulfat(VI) heptahidrat (FeSO4·7H2O) iz železa!
<upd> zakon spet bom taval po laboratoriju ves zmeden
<nafisa> kuga pa maš to?
<sasa84> upd, en železov sulfat jst juemlm :P
<upd> če ti primankuje železa ja
<upd> nafisa mah vajo mamo jutr u lab.
<nafisa> ja, to sem porajtala ... to srednja, fax?
<upd> fux
<nafisa> fux :D hahahaha
<nafisa> kemija, farmacija?
<upd> kemijska tehnologija
<nafisa> pridn
<upd> če naredim ja..
<nafisa> lej ... jst sem se lani tud jebala ko budalo
<nafisa> pa pavziram letos
<Sky[x]> jao kva bi najraj brcknu prfoxo nekam
<nafisa> ti kr probi :D
<upd> mja sj niti ne bi bilo slabo pavzirat bi vsaj za en avto zaslužu
<Sky[x]> po 14 dnevih mi odgovori, če se lahko na izpit prijavite preko študenta bosta lahko opravljali izpit drugače ne
<Sky[x]> in to je bil odgovor če lahko letos opravljam ta predmet kot pavzer :>
<Sky[x]> jst se pa že vse zmenu z asistentom za tavelko seminarsko nalogo jaoo
<upd> to so diplomatski odgovori :P
<Sky[x]> seprav samo v referatu rečem nej mi odprejo ta predmet pa da ga bom plačov pa bom lahko delov al kva
<Sky[x]> upd: vem da so
<upd> in ti so vedno glupi
<Sky[x]> upd: a greva lavfat ?
<Sky[x]> s kerga dela lj si sploh ?
<upd> a z noži v žepu
<upd> ne ne lavfam haha nism z lj...
<nafisa> z noži v žepu? ;D wtf?
<nafisa> Sky[x], kje pa laufaš ti?
<nafisa> vov ... iščem en shranjen workspace na externem disku ... pa najdem osnove elektrotehnike :S
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bud6MscVnp8&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Shock !  Stanley Kubrick Filmed Fake Moon Footage !! - Proof !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1085-1: tiff vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1085-1
<BigWhale> oh no
<BigWhale> se en moonhaxer
<BigWhale> hoaxer
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<bogdanov> :><
<bogdanov> crazy logo pumpa
<bogdanov> ulet cez po ure
<bogdanov> da gledamo tekmo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> logo pumpa ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je to..misliš lego pumpa? :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah en lokal pr logo pumpi
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> arsenal
<bogdanov> gremo ajde
<bogdanov> razbit barcelono
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> grem js jest..ti pa pojdi gledat kako bo arsenal zgubu
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ce zmagamo
<bogdanov> gres down
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> ahahaha http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/760/9020optischetaeuschung4.jpg
<Grega> a je komu jasno? :>>
<bogdanov> http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/3349248/first-team/fc-barcelona-v-arsenal?tab=preview
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> a jst
<bogdanov> narobe vidlm
<bogdanov> a sm slep
<bogdanov> a robin van persie
<bogdanov> zacenja
<bogdanov> bos guvoru ti men
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> FC Barcelona v Arsenal - Match Preview | Fixtures & Reports | Fixtures |  Arsenal.com
<Grega> no, kaj vidite na tej sliki? http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/760/9020optischetaeuschung4.jpg :)
<CrazyLemon> dve punci k se slikata pa zadi ena stoji
<Grega> ah! kak si nezanimiv :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..sorry k mam očala gor :(
<Grega> to je to
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pust ti ta preview :D
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu da van persiea ne bo
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej pa res..food
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/svet/1042429510
<Seniorita> Černobil malo drugače: Utrinki z enodnevnega izleta v mesto, kjer vlada ti&scaron;ina | Dnevnik
<BigWhale> he he he http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200416_10150129670439433_849269432_6164585_1246746_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=849269432
<miha> fajn paše ta modra barva
<miha> k rdeči
<miha> na sliki
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] androxxl: Namestitev Firefox 3.6.15 SL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4810/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> evo tole pa noben bot ne sheka :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.myjqueryplugins.com/QapTcha/demo
<Seniorita> MyjQueryPlugins : QapTcha : jQuery draggable captcha system with jQuery UI - MyjQueryPlugins
<Grega> ce pa je javascript
<Grega> to shekas v 5min
<Grega> o, se nek hidden value je noter
<Grega> hm
<Grega> Sky[x]: $('input[name="iQapTcha"]').val('');
<Grega> v konzolo, in submit :) neumnost..
<Grega> lahko pa das se: $('#bgSlider').html('<div id="Slider" style="position: relative; left: 154px; cursor: default; " class="ui-draggable ui-draggable-disabled ui-state-disabled" aria
<Grega> -disabled="true"></div>');
<Grega> da se vizaulno zgleda pravilno
<Sky[x]> Grega: pol ni nič posebnega za boj proti botkom ? :D
<Grega> pomoje se ne splaca temu prevec posvecat.. dokler nisi dovolj pomemben je dovolj najbolj preprosta resitev (tudi ta), ampak ko se nekdo odloci in nacilja prav tvojo stran pa mu bo verjetno uspelo..
<Grega> captcha je verjetno se najboljsa resitev
<CrazyLemon> REcaptcha! :D
<Grega> Sky[x]: nekaj svojega si zmisli
<Grega> npr zajames koordinate kje je miska, ko se form submita.. in ce so na gumbu potem je OK.. ceprav je isto sranje kot ta primer, ker je full lahko fejkat, ampak vseeno, dokler se nekdo prav v tvojo stran ne zapici je OK
<miha> nafisa je ratal irc?
<Sky[x]> kaj pa naj bi ratal ?
<nafisa> Å¡e net mi nagaja :(
<nafisa> imam nastavljen profil ... pol pa dol dam na connect ... pa napiše connecting to null at port 0, miha
<Sky[x]> men se http://colloquy.info/ dopace kar sem na osx testiral :>
<Seniorita> Colloquy: IRC, SILC & ICB Client
<Sky[x]> to je zgleda sam za mac
<Grega> kaj so to neki gay irci
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> Grega, na telefonu poskušam jst na irc prit
<gjanezic> hm
<Grega> nafisa: kakem telefonu?
<nafisa> temu samsung S8300
<Grega> kak os?
<nafisa> Grega, izi telefon
<Grega> ce ima browser pol bi lahko preko webchata ircala?
<nafisa> imam 3 brouzrje gor
<miha> nafisa: strani ti delajo?
<Grega> no
<Grega> !google freenode webchat
<Seniorita> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) http://webchat.freenode.net/
<nafisa> kove strane?
<nafisa> ne morem prepisat recaptcha ... mi ne pokaže cele strani
<nafisa> a, spremenla nastavitve
<nafisa> probajmo zdaj
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> banalo me je
<nafisa> ker se kao ne morem gor povezat preko opere
<BigWhale> http://www.bouncingbigboobs.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/big-natural-boobs.jpg
<miha> nafisa: kir model maš ot
<miha> to
<nafisa> samsung S8300
<BigWhale> 36DD!
<BigWhale> sam nevem ce je samsung
<miha> opera http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/WapIRCGateway-13282.shtml tole bi delal
<Seniorita> Download Wap IRC Gateway 0.30 for Linux - Wap-IRC gateway allows you to chat on IRC with any WAP-enabled mobile phone. - Softpedia
<nafisa> torej brisat, kar sem zdaj inštalirala?
<nafisa> a inštalacija se na telefonih sama briše?
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> vprašam
<nafisa> ker imam samo 1 MB frej placa na pomnilniku
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ok, zdej mam 4
<miha> http://www.xk72.com/midpssh/wiki/supported-devices?rev=1279871425#samsung tule piše da to naj bi delal na tem modelu
<Seniorita> supported-devices [MidpSSH Documentation]
<miha> sicer pa vpraši na tehnični pomoči pr operaterju, ker vem da sm pr blackberry klical da naj vklopijo internet (sockete)
<miha> :)
<miha> ne dela mi java internet :)
<miha> to blo pred leti, zdj ne vem kak je
<miha>  probi ta ssh :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem prej javo upejtov na win7 pa mi je error vrgl :S
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale naaaajs bubis :D
<nafisa> too big boobies
<nafisa> miha ... odpre mi stran ... pa nikjer ni na voljo downloada
<nafisa> sorry, the requested file could not be loaded
<CrazyLemon> nafisa daš si dol en .jar irc client pa je
<CrazyLemon> drugač sm pa js mel naštiman ta wap irc gateway..pa ni tako fajn :)
<miha> JAD file http://xk72.com/midpssh/v1.6.0/midpssh-full.jad
<miha> JAR file http://xk72.com/midpssh/v1.6.0/midpssh-full.jar
<miha> jad verjetno
<nafisa> sorry, the requested file could not be loaded
<miha> hm
<nafisa> zdaj mi ponuja tar.gz :D
<nafisa> pa 19 MB velik file ... nabu Å¡lo
<nafisa> kero pol probam dalje ... jar al jad?
<BigWhale> http://www.onlylust.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/natural-naked-teen-boobs.jpg
<CrazyLemon> moj glas gre za jar!
<miha> nafisa: zgleda jim res ne dela
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lol !
<miha> download..
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a žena šla spat pa si osamljen?  :))
<nafisa> danes pa ne bom oddala naloge za programiranje
<BigWhale> ma ne, tle copy pastam
<nafisa> nisem nič od nič nrdila
<CrazyLemon> nafisa in zakaj nisi nič naredila?? :D
<BigWhale> kaj bi pa mogla narest?
<nafisa> ma, java ...
<miha> nafisa: kaj to??
<miha> BigWhale: spank!
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32620_bf7mk/Dn02.pdf
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84
<nafisa> the requested item coudl not be find
<Sky[x]> Zakaj ima pes toliko prijateljev? Ker maha z repom in ne z jezikom.
<nafisa> joj, Sky[x] ... misliš, da res?
<nafisa> misliš, da je jezik kriv?
<nafisa> System.out.print(a+" + "+b+"i");
<Sky[x]> kaj ti tukaj ni jasno ?
<nafisa> nič več mi ni jasno
<Sky[x]> to tu sam izpiše nič druzga
<nafisa> bolj, kot hočem kaj dojet ... manj mi je vse jasno
<Sky[x]> povej kaj te beda ?
<Sky[x]> bega
<nafisa> prišla sem do seštevanja :D
<CrazyLemon> počasi pa bo..čez kak teden boš že vedla poštevanko!
<BigWhale> kak spank? kwa bi rad?
<CrazyLemon> miha hoče da ga spankaš no..kaj ti ni jasno :D
<miha> BigWhale: spankat morš nafisa ker ni jave naredla
<miha> sj si ti za to zadolžen tle
<miha> al moramo amaterji to delat
<nafisa> BigWhale, a bom mela odtis SLUT na riti?
<nafisa> moj ne bi bil preveč vecel ...
<BigWhale> najbrz ne sam na riti
<nafisa> pol bi pa jst mela Å¡trehne
<BigWhale> lahk pa drgac zrihtava :P
<nafisa> kako pa, BigWhale ???
<BigWhale> jah tko da nau odtisa gor :D
<nafisa> haha
<miha>  http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/google/google-vkljucil-kill-stikalo-na-okuzenih-mobilnikih-android.html kill switchez :D
<Seniorita> Google vključil "kill" stikalo na okuženih mobilnikih Android
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo cel buzz okrog tega
<CrazyLemon> how dare they remove malicious application from my phone etc etc :)
<nafisa> ni šlo drugače kot restart ...
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> zamrznilo vse ...
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> pa so mi rekl, da tuki se pa to ne bo dogajalo  ;_;
<CrazyLemon> prekleti lažnivci :(
<nafisa> jst mam zmrznjene banane v hladilniku :D
<nafisa> fak ... na začetku pa ni nič hladil
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a Å¡e tvojo banano zamrznem?
<CrazyLemon> my banana stays warm!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> zakaj???
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi jo zmrznu?!?
<nafisa> zakaj pa neeee?
<CrazyLemon> ker vse kar zmrzneš zgubi okus!
<CrazyLemon> in svežino!
<CrazyLemon> in vitamine!
<christooss_> ne pa ne
<christooss_> banane ne
<CrazyLemon> in..Å¡e neki!
<christooss_> banane so leet
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> bananina lupina zadrži svežino in vitamine
<christooss_> so dokazal
<christooss_> da je to edina lupina k to nardi
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem dokler national geographic tega ne objavi
<christooss_> počak deset minut pa ti dam link na wikipedia :P
<christooss_> national geographic so sami sisiji :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ti bi jo olupljeno zmrznila ?
<christooss_> oni itak sam žvali znajo snemat
<nafisa> nism jih olupla
<CrazyLemon> pa megastructures!
<nafisa> tko je noter
<christooss_> CrazyLemon no sej
<nafisa> zapakirano v original embalaži
<christooss_> nobene zelenjave/sadja
<christooss_> my point ektzakly
<nafisa> a danes bojo prodajal v tvojih 5 minut sendviče z mesom?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi? čeprav eni majo post je velika večina k tega nimajo :)
<nafisa> pri nas tam v selu ne prodajajo sendvičev z mesom na pepelnično sredo :D
<CrazyLemon> jah ker ste v selu..preseneča me tudi dejstvo da mate tvojih 5 minut tam :D
<bogdanov> CL
<nafisa> ma ne, nimamo tistega tam
<bogdanov> :SSS
<nafisa> jst za LJ sprašujem :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kjesi miško..kolko je bil resultat??????
<bogdanov> kva sm
<CrazyLemon> neki sm slišal samo ne spomnem se
<bogdanov> razocaran
<bogdanov> fakk
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<bogdanov> mah dj
<nafisa> miško :D muahahahaha
<bogdanov> nj grejo u ukurc
<CrazyLemon> drugič posluši kle majstora :))
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> ce neb blo rdecka
<bogdanov> kartona
<bogdanov> bi blo drgac
<bogdanov> sam ok
<bogdanov> u rumenih dresih NEMORMO ZMAGAT!
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi..po prvem golu so napadali nonstop
<bogdanov> barcelona
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> bolsa
<bogdanov> priznam
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> ampak ne za velik!
<nafisa> barcelona je itaq boljša
<CrazyLemon> samo mater mi je šou messi na živce
<nafisa> če brat zanjo navija, je že
<CrazyLemon> aaaa..popizdeval sem
<bogdanov> mah jst sm noru
<bogdanov> u lokalu tko k usi
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> bogdanov, si bil kej maškrca?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> biu sm ublecen
<bogdanov> v
<CrazyLemon> nafisa on je dau gor najbolšo trenirko in je pol biu čefur
<bogdanov> dani alvesa
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> hahahaha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> crazy pozabusi
<bogdanov> LACOTE TORBICA
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> +S
<CrazyLemon> to to :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah dj
<nafisa> lacoste torbico ma moj kolega
<bogdanov> pizda kako so lah zgubil
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> bentner
<bogdanov> je zajebu k ni zabu
<bogdanov> :PP
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si vidu zadnjo akcijo arsenala..usrau sm se da bo tip zadeu in da bodo Å¡li naprej z enim strelom na gol
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> arsene
<bogdanov> je krneki bunker postavu
<bogdanov> sicer pa nimas
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> cebi
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> zadela
<bogdanov> use
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> bi blo
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> evo, jst sem pa zdajle maškrca
<CrazyLemon> bi blo fajn ja :D
<nafisa> sam te fotke pa ne pokažem
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam smola za arsenal
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj pa si? topless natakarca???
<CrazyLemon> topless zdravnica??
<CrazyLemon> topless maserka???????
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> dj eno komedijo
<bogdanov> da sem nasmeju pol
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nč ni :)
<bogdanov> lah seme
<bogdanov> zdj usmils
<bogdanov> pa najds neki
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> as gledu
<bogdanov> a bronx tale
<bogdanov> str film dobr
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej si harold and kumar go to white castle
<bogdanov> to sm ze hehe
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> topless hočeš?
<CrazyLemon> ja ma poglej si Å¡e enkrat
<nafisa> huh, si zahteven
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> aj dons kej za u taknt
<bogdanov> :P
<Sky[x]> wrf ker error ma ta twitter cudn k si hočem slikco za profil zamenat :>
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js tebe prašam v kaj si se našemla :D
<nafisa> ti dam link na privat
<bogdanov> crazy ZOKA
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> seje u gojkoajkula
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sam niso več tko hudi..zadnje čase so neki lejm :S
<bogdanov> ja an
<bogdanov> hocjo
<bogdanov> neki na silo
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> Å¡e topless je
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si puran??????
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> jup
<nafisa> ne vidiš kluna?
<nafisa> oskubljen puran
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> vidiš, da nimam nič oblečen ...
<nafisa> sem dobila opozorilo, da je mal odrezana ta slika ... morm rečt, da ni ...
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> a partis nesto neradi
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sj porn maš na youporn ..tko da ne rabiš partisa
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> sm cist pozabu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> sej te razumem da trenutno ne moreš normalno razmišljat..je bil kr travmatičen poraz
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sj res
<bogdanov> biv
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> pa se
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> sm spusiv
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč novega..pa še tok si zapiu verjetno hahaha :D
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> haha ... odkrivam že stare kontakte :D lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mah nc
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kuga use ne najdeš kle na tem kanalu ...
<CrazyLemon> na tem kanalu odkrivaš stare kontakte???? tell us more!
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT0sG-CZZrs&playnext=1&list=PLE0DACADE984FC358
<Seniorita> YouTube        - MC STOJAN ft. TINA IVANOVIC - SEXY [ OFFICIAL VIDEO ]
<bogdanov> nafisaa
<bogdanov> je tako sexyyyy
<bogdanov> tntntn
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> to ti mislš :D
<bogdanov> itak
<CrazyLemon> fant je čist zaljubljen
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> kvapa
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> uno danielo so že na radio1 objavli
<nafisa> resna konkurenca damjana murka :D
<CrazyLemon> nek striptiz naj bi delala al neki takega
<nafisa> ej ... travmo fašeš, če gledaš
<nafisa> skor kozlala sem
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> pol pa sem res kozlala, ko sem prebrala, da vse snema njena mlajša sestra
<nafisa> Sky[x] je zaspal :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..sky ne spi
<nafisa> ja, kuga pa?
<nafisa> sem že hotla napisat, če mi je tole crknl, al ste vi pocrkal
<CrazyLemon> js gledam housea...bogdanov pa porn..sky pa verjetno gleda tvoje fotke :D
<nafisa> ja, kje bi jih pa gledu?
<CrazyLemon> on the internetz! :D
<nafisa> ja saj ... kje?
<CrazyLemon> cam4!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> kaj je pa tam za gledat?
<nafisa> 2 fotki face imam tam
<CrazyLemon> jah tudi to je neki!
<nafisa> no, če moj mail vpiše v google ... bi mogoče še kaka fotka vn pršla ...
<CrazyLemon> uff..če moj mail napišeš pa tudi dobiš neki rezultatov v googleu...sux
<nafisa> ja, pri meni bl mau
<nafisa> ne vem pa zakaj dvoranski facebook ven vrže
<nafisa> pa jst sem not
<nafisa> pol v linku
<nafisa> uuu, MSD liga Domžale nogomet
<CrazyLemon> madr faking google..kr na vse moje maile vrne neki v  zvezi z mano :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, tak je to :D
<nafisa> na večino mojih mailov pa vrže uno, kar ni treba vsakmu vedet :D
<nafisa> srednja gostinska in turistična šola izola??????
<nafisa> muahahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<nafisa> kuga pa moji izdelki delajo v publikaciji ene X Å¡ole???
<nafisa> wrong time, wrong place, wrong vagina :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zato so banane zmrznjene!
<CrazyLemon> js pa razmisljam zakaj za vraga
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kaj ti razmišljaš
<nafisa> :o čebelomor je bil ... :((
<CrazyLemon> zakaj zdj ko si omenla 'moji izdelki' ter 'vagina'..pol mi je pršlo komi na misel zakaj :)
<nafisa> kot moje izdelke sem mislila moje pesmi
 * CrazyLemon gre po sok
<nafisa> tyt ... pa ne alkohola v sok nalivat
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-09
<CrazyLemon> naah
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> top music
<bogdanov> mas rap
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nism tak da bi se sred noci pred kompom nalival z alkoholom :D
<nafisa> nisi?
<CrazyLemon> ne..a se ti zdim tak alkoholik? :D
<nafisa> haha ... medve s kolegico sva se ga 1x preko cam ulili ob 5ih zjutr
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ok ... ampak res napila sem se ga samo 1x v življenju .... 9 deci vodke ... najprej bruhala za prvim drevesom, pol za drugim ... pa sem še kr hotla pit :D
<nafisa> tako mi je pasal bruhat :D
 * CrazyLemon sam pije ob določenih priložnostih ter ko ne vozi
<nafisa> pol me je kolega na kebab zvleku pa dam ... doma Å¡e pol kebaba v Å¡koljko zmetala ...
<nafisa> pol sem pa zaspala ... samo ... drug dan sem obolevala ... slabooo blo
<CrazyLemon> si se spomnila kaj si pocela celo noc?
<nafisa> ne čist vsega :D
<nafisa> baje sem pol unmu tipu, k je vodko prnesu, da lepo diši :D
<nafisa> pa po drevesu sem plezala :D
<nafisa> rekla***
<CrazyLemon> no js sm enkrat za silvestrovo tok se ga napiu..da se nism spomnu polnoči ne celega jutra :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sleku sm se
<CrazyLemon> pa bruhau tudi :D
<nafisa> ja, ok ... jst sem pa fafala v parku
<nafisa> pa to bi tud trezna
<CrazyLemon> ja, ok .. js pa nisem pa se ne hvalim
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, saj če nisi, se ne moreš hvalt :D
<bogdanov> lol crazy
 * gapi is back (gone 00:03:12)
<CrazyLemon> kaj lol :D
<gapi> ok nok sej je že orng čez polnoč pa otroc spijo   pa ne ne morš tko no
<gapi> nafisa to leti nate
<nafisa> ja, vem, no
<nafisa> saj bom pridna
<CrazyLemon> gapi nafisa je taka punca..bl slobodnega duha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gapi> se je ql
<nafisa> slobodnega?
<CrazyLemon> sVobodnega
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> moram v dveh jezikih razmišljat
<CrazyLemon> pa je včasih typo
<CrazyLemon> soooorrryy
<gapi> ko bi blo to vsaj na offtopic  kanalu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> saj ne bojo porajtal
<CrazyLemon> ma aj dont ker tudi če :D
<gapi> nč greem spat   enkrat pred drugo uro mi bo clo ratal
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> ja, če greš tkoj v postlo .-.. mogoče ti rata :)
<nafisa> lahko noč
 * gapi is away:    Gre spat
<nafisa> kuga pa ti v dveh jezikih razmišljaš?
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu..v enem jeziku razmišljam..sam pol prsti včasih tipkajo v drugem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> no, neki novga ... men se ne zgodi, da bi razmišljala v slovenščini, pisala pa v grščini :P
<CrazyLemon> ker si čudna :D
<nafisa> a sm, ne?
<CrazyLemon> čist
<CrazyLemon> mislim ..sej cool..  to pomeni da si spešl :))
<nafisa> ja, to že vem, da sm spešl :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..je kr annoying k včasih prsti ne "delujejo" v istem jeziku :D
<nafisa> bi rekla, ja
<nafisa> pa ne za jezike ... sploh napake
<CrazyLemon> ma ni tok napak..sam mora bit mal delaya med možgani pa prsti :D
<CrazyLemon> k če prehitro tipkaš pol je hudič
<CrazyLemon> lahk natipkaš marsikaj ampak nima dost smisla
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja ... hitrej tipkam , k mislim ...
<nafisa> velikokrat
<CrazyLemon> a obvladaš slepo tipkanje? :)
<nafisa> mja
<nafisa> obvladam lih ne
<nafisa> ponavad mi najbl gre, ko ne mislim, da slepo tipkam
<nafisa> pa mi ni panije
<nafisa> panike
<nafisa> sem se pa naučila hit pisat na chatih
<CrazyLemon> js pa v Å¡oli :)
<nafisa> ko me je 100 folka klikal pa vsem sem odgovarjala
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> pol imam pa odprte vse instant MSG acc.
<nafisa> pa 3 serverje na ircu
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kupid chat ...
<CrazyLemon> lol..ti pa rada chattaš :D
<nafisa> od kod pa misliš, da sem pred 3mi leti izbrisala 900 stikov samo iz enega acc. na msn? :D
<nafisa> iz chatov folk pobirala
<CrazyLemon> uh..js pa že dolg nism bil na msnju
 * CrazyLemon gre prečekirat če je kdo pameten gor
<nafisa> ti kar
<CrazyLemon> nope nč pametnega.msn still sux :)
<nafisa> ja, odvisno, kako si narediš
<nafisa> http://www.topshop.si/index.asp?tn=protocol&csu=general&cex=61871&med=cn&orig=mcn&vir=no&src=si_gen_general_cn_sa_google&referrer=google_cn_61871&gclid=CKS03pqcwKcCFUO-zAodXGBnAQ tole zih BigWhale jemlje :P
<Seniorita> Fitnes naprave, gospodinjski aparati, hujšanje, celulit - Top Shop
<CrazyLemon> big wejl je fit fant! on ne potrebuje tega!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> saj to je na naravni osnovi :D
<CrazyLemon> če kaj uporablja..je bl ta 'samoporjavitveni' izdelek..ker ..ne nobenmu povedat..ampak fant hoče bit črn :/
<CrazyLemon> pssst
<nafisa> njemu to ne bi pasal
<nafisa> + ne izgleda zdravo ...
<nafisa> no, saj moja vampirska koža tud ni ravno najbolj zdrave barve
<CrazyLemon> jah sj sm ti reku..sonce! :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj bo kr toplo ta teden
<nafisa> saj danes sem bla 5 minut na soncu
<nafisa> oblečena ko medved :D
<nafisa> edin dlani pa obraz so bli zun
<CrazyLemon> uu..celih 5min
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja no ... mogoče kako minuto več
<nafisa> ostalo je bila sencA
<nafisa> tam pred teološko je oska ulca pa lih tko postavljeno, da je senca
<CrazyLemon> ah točno..sašo si šla pecat :D
<nafisa> itaq
<nafisa> zdaj sem pa kompjutrfrik? :S
<CrazyLemon> hm?
<nafisa> ma, en mi je napisu, da sm ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa on ve!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> oj
<marko-_-> dobro jutro
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<nafisa> nč
<bogdanov> sj to ja tuga
<bogdanov> :S
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> včeraj sem bil tako zaspan pa zadet da sem si spil 2 pivi pa sem ob 7 zaspal
<marko-_-> pa se pred pol ure zbudil
<nafisa> wow
<nafisa> večkrat pejd spat
<bogdanov> marko
<bogdanov> as kadiv
<bogdanov> travo
<marko-_-> vedno in povsod
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa skenz
<marko-_-> ne vem
<upd> a pomaga trava da lažje zaspiš
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkTrG-gpIzE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;Source Code&#39; Trailer
<upd> taj bo pa hud
<upd> Jake Gyllenhaal is within the matrix within a﻿ dream that is inside the source code, that is inside a taco bell
<upd> buhaha
<marko-_-> upd, ja
<upd> pol pa moram začet kadit :)
<nafisa> jst pa mam čike ... pa kadit ne morem tuki ... ven se mi pa tud ne da it
<marko-_-> kr neki
<marko-_-> še do pol 7 morem čakat
<marko-_-> fak
<upd> jest pa nimam čikov pa lahko bi kadil tuki
<upd> pa tud do pol 6 moram čakat
<upd> haha
<upd> ...dpšgkpšfkgpškšerk
<upd> pgkšgpš
<upd> gk34Å¡pkf
<upd> Å¡p43
<upd> !
<upd> 1!!!!!
<marko-_-> napisal sem pesmico
<marko-_-> zaigral sem jo očetu da bi ocenil jo
<marko-_-> a nasmehnil se je, čudne pesmi pišeš sin, kdo te bo poslušal le
<marko-_-> ker moj oče, ker moj oče tega noče razumeti noče, da se svet postaral se je za dobrih 40 let
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMs25lI3Oe4&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Racija - Oče
<marko-_-> harmoniko posluša danes vsak, brez tega inštrumenta nisi glasbenik
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK6EFj0Vh08&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Outsider: Anarhija (videospot)
<upd> ne bo mene jebu JLA!!
<marko-_-> Treba je vse spremenit, drogirat se in vse pobit, treba je čist vse požgat, hodt na punk in mirno spat. Ne more me jebat partija, ne more me jebat JNA, šminka kurbe, hipiji, saj vse tok smrdi...Anarhija all over Slovenija, anarhija, Seat se danas super osječa...
<upd> :D
<upd> super komad
<upd> super film
<marko-_-> aha
<upd> bogdanov
<nafisa> marko-_-, dober komad
<marko-_-> dej pičko vem da maš
<marko-_-> od danes naprej sem panker
<marko-_-> kul
<upd> čez en teden boš pa čefur ?
<marko-_-> mogoče metalec
<upd> :)
<marko-_-> zdej me je klical kolega
<marko-_-> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> :P
<BigWhale> nafisa, ne. jest mam druge preparate ;>
<BigWhale> Na forumu ni nikjer debate o global jamu? al sam jet ne vidim?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Prevajalski maraton 2.4.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4806/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prevajalski maraton 2.4.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4806/new/posts/
<nafisa> aja, BigWhale ... nisem vedla
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sej ljudje marskej ne vedo
<BigWhale> nic hudga
<BigWhale> nevednost ni kazniva...
<BigWhale> ... na zalost ;>
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> nevednost glede česa?
<nafisa> nevednost, da je treba imet vinjeto skoz slovenijo... je kaznjiva, BigWhale
<BigWhale> to je drugo
<nafisa> ja, niti ni
<nafisa> mal nisi pozoren na meji pa ne veš
<BigWhale> neki moram skodirat joj prejoj
<nafisa> saj tebi to ni hudo
<BigWhale> ma sej ni tolk zlo hudo
<BigWhale> sam je neki kar moram narest
<BigWhale> it kills the fun in it :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> to bi se pa strinjala
<nafisa> sasa84 me je včer prepričvala, naj pridem pomagat prevajat :D
<nafisa> da ni tako težko :D
<BigWhale> sej se mi zdi, da sem skodiral
<BigWhale> se stestirat moram
<BigWhale> pa nej se en rece, da japonci niso mau cudni https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SDG_-Z5E8vI/TXcp7TMr3xI/AAAAAAAAAgA/KJYgdqGzLkE/s1600/clawmachine_1.jpg
<nafisa> boobies :D
<BigWhale> dejansko dela
<BigWhale> torej koda...
<BigWhale> :))
<nafisa> ah, sem misliloa, da avtomat z joški
<nafisa> mislila*
<nafisa> jst Å¡e spim :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1086-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1086-1
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<teardrop> andrejz, če se ne motim, ti organiziraš prevajalski meetup
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> ravno sem ti mislil zaradi tega pisat
<andrejz> reci
<teardrop> hotel sem vprašat, če bo kak workshop za začetnike, da bi se lažje vključili
<teardrop> jaz sem včasih delal kot prevajalec
<andrejz> ja
<teardrop> pa nekaj sem za debian, limesurvey in š par manjših projektov prevedel
<andrejz> nameravali smo imeti 2 online seji za vse ki bi jih zanimalo
<teardrop> in bi se morda bolj angažiral, vsaj na meetupu, kjer bom tko zraven :D
<andrejz> ok :)
<andrejz> bom objavil na ubuntu.si novico danes enkrat
<teardrop> kaj pa si me ti hotel vprašat?
<andrejz> ampak bomo pa imeli v ponedeljek 14.3. in 21.3. ob 20.00 v klepetalnici
<andrejz> jaz sem hotel za novico na kiberpipino stran
<andrejz> oziroma za koledar
<teardrop> ja
<teardrop> objavimo :D
<teardrop> tudi na mailing listo
<andrejz> nekaj kratkega napišem pa ti pošljem na mail in ti objaviš?
<teardrop> ja prosim
<andrejz> ok dobiš
<andrejz> sicer bomo verjetno bolj dokumetacijo prevajal pa hrošče iskal
<andrejz> grafičnega UI-ja je že skoraj zmanjkalo :)
<teardrop> mene to ne moti
<andrejz> super
<teardrop> ko sem prevajal za denar, sem prevajal dokumentacijo za ibm serverje in thikpade
<andrejz> imaš mogoče kakšno organizacijsko idejo/nasvet, glede na to, da si verjetno že več podobnih stvari organiziral
<teardrop> glede dogodka?
<andrejz> ja
<teardrop> kaj približno te pa zanima?
<andrejz> razmišljal sem da bi imeli več sej po 45 minut prevajanja dela, 15 minut premora/razprav, objavljanja na twitter ...
<andrejz> če je kakšna pomembna stvar na katero se pogosto pozabi ;)
<teardrop> hmm - vedno je kaj :D
<teardrop> mislim, mi imamo svoje dogodke, ki so tako utečeni, da jih že podzavestno delamo
<teardrop> take izjemne pa hmm
<teardrop> vprašanje je, kaj točno je scope dogodka in kolko ljudi bo prišlo
<teardrop> ker vse ostalo je že jasno določeno
<andrejz> scope dogodka je izboljšat kakovost/količno prevodov v ubuntuju (in posledično upstreamu) ter se imeti fino in družiti z drugimi prevajalci
<andrejz> glede Å¡tevila nimam pojma
<andrejz> lahko bi bilo karkoli med 5 in 20
<teardrop> a spada pod scope tudi rekrutacija novih prevajalcev?
<teardrop> sprašujem zato, ker je potem razlika v promociji dogodka
<nafisa> andrejz, mogoče pridem 2.4.
<nafisa> eč mi ne bo treba delat do 6ih zjutr
<teardrop> nafisa, drgač pa direkt iz službe
<teardrop> sej Å¡e nisi stara
<teardrop> če ravno ne delaš na urgenci
<andrejz> kot osnovni cilj ni bila mišljena rekrutacija, ampak zdaj razmišljam, če bi se tudi to dalo kako vključiti
<andrejz> @nafisa: kofe pa vročo čokolado pa gasa
<nafisa> andrejz ... ne smem mlečnih stvari, kave se pa izogibam :)
<andrejz> načeloma smo razmišljali da bi imeli online 2x spletni uvajalni seji, da bi se na dogodku osredotočili na prevajanje
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> in ... sklep?
<andrejz> ampak po drugi strani pa je verjetno mnogim lažje začeti preko osebnega sitka pa tudi verjetno jim hitreje razložiš osebno
<nafisa> ja, to je pa res
<andrejz> @nafisa: sklep je: ni panike, če ne smeš mleka pit, jeba je, če sladoleda ne moreš jest
<andrejz> mimogrede - http://delo.si/clanek/143319
<Seniorita> Vik in krik zaradi študije  o odprti kodi v javni upravi
<teardrop> nafisa, voda pa čaj ful pomagata da se zbrihtaš - pa topel tuš
<teardrop> andrejz, to da so pripravni dogodki prej, je super - sam najavo za 14.3. je treba ASAP naredit - oziroma je že mal pozno
<teardrop> ker če hočeš dobit začetnike zram, jim morš vsaj en mesec prej povedat da se bo dogajal, pol jim morš pa čez 14 dni še enkrat povedat in po 7 dnet začwt vsak dan težit :
<teardrop> :D
<andrejz> saj bosta 2, 14.3. in 21.3. ja saj to, ljudi moraš skoraj zvlečt tja
<teardrop> andrejz, jaz potem predlagam da se čimprej dobi novice na kup in da se oceni kolko "starešin" pride prevajat
<andrejz> bom danes napisal tole novico na ubuntu.si pa ti še skombinirano pošljem za na kiberpipo
<teardrop> ok
<teardrop> ker ko veš kolko bo starešin, potem lažje sestaviš plan dela in določiš kdo bo novince gledal :D
<andrejz> pa še enkrat na lugosu vprašal kdo pride
<teardrop> potem pa jaz 2-3 dni pred dogodkom potrebujem Å¡tevilko ljudi ki pridejo
<teardrop> da pripravimo mize
<teardrop> ker jebi ga, pipa nima veliko miz
<andrejz> jaz sem mislil, da če bi imeli za novince tud na dogodku bi imela ena oseba 45 minutno predavanje, medtem ko ostale "starešine" delajo
<andrejz> potem pa se lahko lotijo prevajanja. tiste nize pa se potem v vsakemu primeru pogleda
<andrejz> ok, bom sporočil... čeprav saj sam veš kako je
<andrejz> veliko ljudi se zadnji dan spomni, da ne more
<andrejz> ali pa da bi prišlo
<BigWhale> did I miss something?
<teardrop> andrejz, predavanje za sveže se lahko da v kinodvorano
<teardrop> starešinam pa se v osrednjem prostoru pripravi prostor za delo
<nafisa> a je treba res ljudi vlečt za kravatlc, da pridejo?
<andrejz> ja tako bi bilo idealno :)
<BigWhale> se o global jamu pogovarjata?
<nafisa> ker če jst pridem, bova že 2 ženski al kolk že :D
<andrejz> @nafisa; ženske lahko za kiklo
<teardrop> nafisa, ja
<andrejz> :P
<teardrop> pa tle mamo white board, ki se da uporabit za kake take reči
<nafisa> lahko date v objavo :D
<nafisa> looooool
<teardrop> take reči so ustvarjalni dogodki
<andrejz> ok moram it. pridem čez kakšne pol ure
<teardrop> ok
<teardrop> se pl Å¡e naprej zmenva
<nafisa> lepo se imej, andrejz
<teardrop> bom malo razmislil
<teardrop> čeje še kaj
<BigWhale> once again, a sta se o Ubuntu Global Jamu pogovarjala?
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> al kej drucga?
<teardrop> BigWhale, lugos prevajalci imajo delovni dan
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> pol je to neki drucga :>
<BigWhale> lakota me daje
<teardrop> in pač ker jih bom že ves dan pazil, ugotavljam kako lahko še kje drugje pomagam
<nafisa> jst pa že jeeeeemmmm ;D
<BigWhale> teardrop, a za soboto drucga aprila ste se ze kej menil? in detail?
<teardrop> BigWhale, ja - ne Å¡e in detail, ampak kaj in kako bi
<BigWhale> aha ul
<BigWhale> kul
<BigWhale> k jest bi mogoce mel kak coding session
<BigWhale> al sam, al pa mogoce se s kom
<BigWhale> ce se bo kdo najdu :>
<teardrop> jah, jaz nisem koder, prevajta pa znam
<teardrop> si pa ful želim takih delovnih sessionov, kjer se ljudi nabuta v en plac in se reši kup problemov :D
<BigWhale> sej pr nas je bl mal koderjev... vsaj takih k bi kej v ubuntu delal
<teardrop> utrdi skupnost
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> pa ce je mesana druscina, lahk se kej drucga utrdi!
<teardrop> in pomaga pri rekrutaciji novih članov
<BigWhale> to je pa res ja
<teardrop> BigWhale, utrdi al otrdi?
<BigWhale> no, oboje
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> BigWhale, hahahaha
<nafisa> a ti noge otrdijo, ko tolk sediš?
<teardrop> nah - punce so kul, zato ker znajo tipe nagnat delat
<andrejz> @BW: če se spoznaš na kodiranje v ubuntu svetu (popravljanje hroščev in to)
<andrejz> potem lahko vodiš neko coding sejo, če bo še kdo prišel
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja sej bi jo
<BigWhale> spoznam se lihk tolk mal... da vem kje pogledat kak bug je in kje pol kodo zdownloadat
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> pa ce je bug v gwibberju ga mogoce clo znam popravit!
<andrejz> mislil sem glede na te postopke, ko maš neke sponzorje za buge in podobno
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> nisem se nic gledal
<andrejz> pač toliko, da bi se dalo te stvari dejansko poslat v ubuntu čim hitreje in s čim manj truda
<andrejz> no saj lahko tud zaženete 11.04 beto, namestite ne vem kaj vse gor
<BigWhale> jah uni bitesize bugi
<andrejz> in pol gledate kaj se sestuva in hrošče poročate
<BigWhale> se kr hitr includajo
<BigWhale> tud to lahko ja
<andrejz> ok.
<teardrop> andrejz, drugače pa je ob sobotah kavarna zgoraj zaprta, tako da bo vhod na stranskem vhodu
<BigWhale> mogoce bi tko zacel ja
<andrejz> ravno pišem novico glede sej za uvajanje prevajlcev pa bom še to dodal
<teardrop> andrejz, pa kavo/čaj si bomo sami spodaj kuhal
<andrejz> @teardrop: ok
<BigWhale> teardrop, side je se ok... skrbel nas bo za backdoor! ;>
<BigWhale> andrejz, ja dej napis da bomo mel bug hunting delavnico
<andrejz> to bomo še eno novico napisal (glede stranskih vrat) 2 dni prej, da ne bodo ljudje do takrat že pozabili
<BigWhale> ja
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako kej testiranje in kakovost? :D
<BigWhale> I concur.
<BigWhale> :>
<teardrop> BigWhale, backdor je umazan
<teardrop> pol dobiš tak sivo rjav obroček če to uporablaš
<nafisa> na kupidu mam skos unga pingvina spredi za ikonco pred nickom ... :D
<BigWhale> awwwww
<BigWhale> :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mi mamo miho mraza...tko da prva ura je bla kr ok :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js bom tud to vzel k sm se že zameru prfoksu za UV tko da morm zamenat :D
<tnm> folk, a pozna kdo ksno dobr trgovino z racunalnisko opremo
<tnm> da majo ugodno stvari?
<uni4dfx> tnm ceneje.si
<tnm> treba si en namizni racualnik kupt
<tnm> cca. 1000 €
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx UV?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon uporabniški vmesniki
<CrazyLemon> ah :D
<CrazyLemon> to mene še čaka :S
<nafisa> za 1000 eur dobiš že ornk dobro mašino
<tnm> ej, a je kdo zadnje cajte sestavljal namizni racunalnik?
<tnm> oz. kupil komponente, ter jih zmetal skupi?
<nafisa> moj brat je dal slabih 700 za komplet z ekranom, tipkovnico in miško ...
<nafisa> no, komp 4x zmogljivejši od tele moje mašince
<tnm> ja sej jst mislm nabavt orng masino
<tnm> da mam mir za dolg casa, recmo 6 let...
<tnm> sam zdej ne vem, kaj se bol splaca, al da sam sestavm racunalnik, al da kupm ze sestavleno masino...
<tnm> pa ce je grem sestavlat, kje so ksne opazke da morm merkat...
<tnm> recimo CPU namazat z pasto pa take zadeve, ce je se ksna..
<nafisa> joj ... jst razumela namazat s pašteto
<nafisa> ej, jst rabm spanje :D
<tnm> nafisa, ajoj
<tnm> al te pa lakota daje
<nafisa> ne, sem lih jedla
<nafisa> mogoče me daje, ker danes nameravam jesti mesa :D
<tnm> a si drgac vegetarijanka
<tnm> ker so tole glih tko napisala
<tnm> da dans mislis jest meso
<tnm> :D
<nafisa> ne nameravam???
<nafisa> vidš ... spanje rabim
<tnm> spat pejt :P
<nafisa> čez 10 minut dobim en ogled masažnega salona
<uni4dfx> a je kdo kdaj Å¡iplu Widelands?
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem..špilu nisem
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<tnm> ajde
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/mreza/odprta_koda/bi_bil_lahko_linux_boljsi_1_del
<Seniorita> Bi bil lahko Linux boljši? (1.del) | Moj mikro
<nafisa> ja, zakaj pa ne bi mogel biti boljši ... verjetno bi lahko bil, ne?
<nafisa> :P
<teardrop> nafisa, linux je najboljši, ne more bit še boljši ;)
<miha> dokumentacija bi vsekakor lahko bila boljša.
<miha> to se zelo strinjam.
<nafisa> ja, tu pa tam kje kak bug
<nafisa> pa take pa to
<miha> mislim, ne zna vsak prov googlat
<Mikoar> packet management bi lahko bil bolj poenostavljen tako kot osx, kjer samo uporabis drag&drop to app folder
<nafisa> v glavnem ... drugače se pa nimam kaj za pritoževat, zdaj, ko mi dela net normalno :D
<uni4dfx> če koga zanima kaj vse bi lahko blo bolš v linuxu se lahko k men v vrsto postav :D
<miha> uni4dfx: kako vrsto maš to
<miha> :D
<teardrop> Mikoar, saj na linuxu isto dela
<nafisa> haha, uni4dfx
<teardrop> vzameš aplikacijo, jo statično zbuildaš in jo samo skopiraš na sistem, pa dela
<uni4dfx> miha predavanje o tem kaj vse je slabo in zanič :D
<miha> men se ne zdi slabo, za moje delo je gnome dosti primernejši od windowsov.. windows 8 bodo menda končno meli več kot eno namizje
<miha> brez tega je zame popolnoma nepregledno
<nafisa> madona ... člank ma 5 strani
<miha> idealn sistem bi bil pa kakšno jedro z virtualboxi
<uni4dfx> miha stvar je v detajlih
<nafisa> preveč za mojo zaspano glavo
<miha> da mam hkrati win7 in linux.. in dostop do 3d in vsega
<miha> :D
<miha> to bi bil luksuz
<miha> :D
<miha> zdj morm rebootat
<uni4dfx> lol
<miha> da lahk igram igrice v visti :D
<nafisa> aja ... da bi ti oboje v enem delalo?
<miha> ...
<miha> ja :)
<nafisa> zanimivo
<uni4dfx> sej se že da
<miha> pač tist ko je aktivn, ma poln dostop do naprav
<nafisa> bi bilo
<miha> tist ko ni
<miha> pač nima :D
<uni4dfx> virtualbox že 5 let reklamira svoje "3D" sposobnosti
<miha> 3d fullscreen pa to
<miha> uni4dfx: pa saj, za ne-igrice je že kr vredu
<nafisa> jst pa ne rabm 3D :)
<miha> sam pri igricah Å¡e ni :D
<uni4dfx> miha no ja
<miha> pač da poveš
<miha> kdo uporablja web kamero
<uni4dfx> vse kar dela so razni zelo stari opensource Å¡pili
<miha> uni4dfx:  :D
<miha> wine je tud odličen za keygen poganjat
<miha> dost več pa ne pričakujem od njega :D
<uni4dfx> to je res, keygeni lepo delajo
<uni4dfx> ampak kaj ko nben nov Å¡pil nikol ne dela
<uni4dfx> razn kak WoW
<teardrop> sej maste spring na linuxu
<teardrop> its a great game
<uni4dfx> teardrop lol probi to na ATIju Å¡pilat :D
<uni4dfx> enjoy your hard kernel lock
<teardrop> uni4dfx, jah - to da so driverju foo
<teardrop> ni tolk problem linuxa
<teardrop> ker so tud na winsih foo :D
<uni4dfx> ja to je res
<uni4dfx> sam nimaš alternative
<teardrop> maš
<teardrop> nvidia
<uni4dfx> ja ok, brez da kupš novo grafo
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> ne dam še 1x 200€
<miha> recimo ta slo-ubuntu ko je
<nafisa> tato se pa pozanima, kaj bi rad Å¡pilal, preden se komp kupi :P
<miha> bi moral integrirat lepo s forumom pa tem kanalom pa to
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> nafisa phoronix je že pred 2 leti prepeval o tem kako so zakon opensource ati driverji
<uni4dfx> sam pol ko so končno benchmarke nardil so ugotovil da je v bistvu zaen drek
<miha> opensource driverji so odlični če maš staro grafično
<miha> pr novih premal izkoristijo
<miha> da bi blo vredno
<uni4dfx> prbližno 40% izkoristek je
<uni4dfx> vsaj v primerjavi z catalystom
<miha> uni4dfx: 91xx serija ati je že odlično podprta, kr dolg
<nafisa> v glavnem ... vesela sem, da ne igram kakih takih igrc
<miha> G200 ane
<uni4dfx> miha lol kaj mi bojo ta stara jajca :D
<miha> al ka je
<miha> ja vedno dve-tri generacije zaostajajo
<miha> :D
<miha> morda so zdj že mal novejše podprte vredu
<miha> :D
<miha> najnovejše zagotovo niso
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> so
<uni4dfx> dejansko
<uni4dfx> 6xxx so podprte
<uni4dfx> ampak je performance porazen
<miha> heh
<napsy> jao  hud macek
<napsy> js pa na sihtu
<nafisa> en mi mori, kolk je 0110
<uni4dfx> 6
<nafisa> pa kaj mi to mori?
<miha> nafisa: greš od desne 0*1 + 1*2+1*4
<nafisa> ja, vem
<miha> :D
<nafisa> znam dvojiški sistem
<miha> hekerka :D
<nafisa> niseeeeemmmmmmmm
<miha> dejte kej priporočit prijatlom https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton :)
<miha> zdj mislim da tud na 1.5 in 1.6 dela :D
<nafisa> ne morem met tega na kompu
<nafisa> na fonu***
<miha> to res ne :)
<nafisa> Å¡e irc mi na telefonu ne dela
<miha> nafisa: we are the droids. you shall be assimilated...
<miha> :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> a zna kdo tu pirsat?
<uni4dfx> odvisno kaj maš s tem v mislih :D
<nafisa> nvm kaj imaš ti ...
<nafisa> make piercing ... sem jst imela
<uni4dfx> ee... ja, no ja sej to sm tud jst mislu!
<nafisa> nokia N72 ima symbian, ne?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Uvajanje v prevajanje pred Ubuntu Global Jam  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4811/new/posts/
<andrejz> no če ima kdo kaj za pripomnit na novico, BigWhale ali kdo drug
<BigWhale> kul j
<BigWhale> e
<uni4dfx> hehe tko se gulfa pr Å¡pilih
<uni4dfx> če je pretežko popraviš source code :D
<BigWhale> eh to je kr neki
<BigWhale> to zna vsak
<uni4dfx> no ja
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1614112
<Seniorita> STA: SLS za strožjo obravnavo direktorjev in lastnikov, ki so podjetja pahnili v stečaj
<miha> zihr bi jim s tem ble kake ustavne pravice kršene!
<miha> tak mamo tle to :D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/305272/Vasle-Brez-ukrepov-lahko-pozabimo-na-visoko-rast
<Seniorita> Vasle: Brez ukrepov lahko pozabimo na visoko rast - Finance.si
<kubanc> Metanje človeškega kapitala čez okno se nam maščuje
<miha> krkol to že pomeni
<kubanc> pomoje je mislil trajen vir financ ljudi
<kubanc> se pravi da so politiki imeli denar ampak so ga zagonil in sebi v zepe dajal
<kubanc> isto kot zdej delajo
<kubanc> nasa drzava je itak cist skoruptirana
<miha> kubanc: dokler so tehniki lahk veseli, če imajo celih 1200 € plače, odvetniki pa pod 2000€ ne naredijo ničesar, lahk pozabimo na rast
<miha> ..
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<kubanc> miha, se strinjam
<miha> ker posledično se vsi gužvajo na takih šolah
<kubanc> jo...
<miha> yo CrazyMelon
<kubanc> pa tud zato ker nebi nben nc delal, sam sedel po pisarnah
<kubanc> pa mel uradne ure, ter se po prstih praskal
<miha> :D
<kubanc> fucking javne uprave in te zadeve...
<CrazyMelon> sup..a govorita o sanjskih sluzbah?
<kubanc> u celo fucking mi ni podcrtalo da je narobe beseda :D
<CrazyMelon> :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ne...
 * CrazyMelon bi delal v javni upravi
<miha> CrazyMelon: komentiramo http://www.finance.si/305272/Vasle-Brez-ukrepov-lahko-pozabimo-na-visoko-rast
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nebi zdrzal
<Seniorita> Vasle: Brez ukrepov lahko pozabimo na visoko rast - Finance.si
<CrazyMelon> zakaj ne? :)
<kubanc> zato ker nebi mogu 8 ur sedet pa nic ne delat
<kubanc> da bi bil 8 ur v brezdelju
<kubanc> dolgca ti bi bilo
<CrazyMelon> zato pa obstaja internet
<kubanc> hja, al ti internet odklopju
<kubanc> kaj bos pa potem...?
<CrazyMelon> ah kje
<CrazyMe97> evo pa so me odklopl..pa niti v javni upravi nism :p
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMe97> preklet wlan..aint worth shit
<kubanc> ja k mas slab router
<kubanc> linksys wrt54gl FTW ;)
<CrazyMe97> js mam odlicen router
<kubanc> ja kot zgleda ne..
<CrazyMe97> fax ma piece of shit router
<kubanc> aja, na faksu su :D
<kubanc> potem pa ni cudno :D
<CrazyMe97> komi ena crtica :s
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXXzuQw5OIs&feature=fvwrel
<kubanc> lol
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand (Official Video)
<CrazyMe97> je pa res da tudi mobitel bl slabo sprejema
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Chrome 10 je tukaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4812/new/posts/
<kubanc> kaj kej pravte o tejle masinci? http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2740092529/namizni-racunalnik-hp-z400-266-ghz-kk613ea
<Seniorita> Namizni računalnik HP Z400 2,66 GHz (KK613EA) - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> bah zanič ker ni apple hehe :D
<Sky[x]> sestav si neki svojga ne pa te sestavlene kupt k majo vedno en jajc notr
<zejn> res ne vem zakaj bi hp vzel
<kubanc> ja appla tud ne bom
<kubanc> potem pa bols da recmo grem na sestavi.si
<kubanc> pa tm kej sestavm...
<miha> dell, lenovo?
<miha> kaj narobe s tem
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] poncho: Odjava oz. izklop računalnika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4813/new/posts/
<miha> oz think* krkol že zdj to je
<miha> ibm, lenovo
<kubanc> ja, jst sm bol za dell drgac :D
<miha> men so lenovo prenosniki izredno všeč. za namizne ne vem :)
<kubanc> ma prenosnika ne rabm vec...
<kubanc> kr se ne giblem tok okol z racunalnikom..
<Sky[x]> jst pa ravno kratice štimam v netbeans za hitrejše pisanje kode
<Sky[x]> napišeš br pa enter pa maš <br /> :D
<Sky[x]> al pa img + enter pa maš celo kodo za img :))
<Sky[x]> pa že vse parametre napisane sam še vneseš jih :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _veyron: Prodam telefon Samsung S8300  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4814/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Odjava oz. izklop računalnika  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4813/new/posts/
<bajdec1> živjo
<nafisa> ojla
<CrazyLemon> lp
<bajdec1> ma kdo idejo kako narest Live/Install CD za arch inštalacijo?
<nafisa> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Building_a_Live_CD
<nafisa> tole?
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kle k je 'všečkal' (copyrights of bigwhejl) Ubuntu slo. na fejsbuku ?
<CrazyLemon> rabm eno informacijo
<bajdec> jaz mislim da
<CrazyLemon> dj poglej najnovejše novice
<CrazyLemon> pa prečekiraj če imaš dve novici od ubuntuslovenija
<CrazyLemon> aha ok..sta tam..prej je pokazalo sam eno :)
<nafisa> uvajanje pa chrome 10?
<CrazyLemon> jp jp
<bogdanov> jo jo :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, vseckal je gandalfarjeva pogruntavscina
<BigWhale> se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> kdo je že ta gandalfar.. ? :)
<BigWhale> Jure Cuhalev
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<upd> is this real life ?
<nafisa> no
<nafisa> it's just your imagination
<BigWhale> is this a fantasy
<BigWhale> caught in a land slide
<BigWhale> no escape from reallityyyy
<BigWhale> open your eyes
<BigWhale> look up to the skies and seeeeeeeeee
<upd> :) če izmed 5 ljudi začne nekdo s prstom na nekoga kazad da je kriv, je več možnosti da je sam kriv ?
<BigWhale> I'm just a poor boy
<upd> kazat*
<nafisa> en me kloče iz +393
<nafisa> kera država je to?
<BigWhale> jah oglas se :>
<nafisa> ne bom se
<BigWhale> 39 je drgac italija
<BigWhale> 393 pa ne vem
<miha> !google +393
<Seniorita> +393 klici wtf? @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t372696
<nafisa> je italjan me klicu
<nafisa> Å¡efa bom pa ubila, ker mojo cifro tala
<upd> sj jest sem se že 100 oglasil pa ni nič :)
<upd> x
<bogdanov> lol :D
<BigWhale> sam pol bos mogla u zapor
<BigWhale> al pa u institucijo
<nafisa> a na šsihiatrični lahko uporabljaš net?
<nafisa> p*
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> ce s v oblazinjeni sobi pol najbrz ne
<nafisa> kurac
<nafisa> pol grem raje v arest
<upd> ne, ker pol bi bilo še več skupin za skupinski samomor :P
<nafisa> saj jst bi nekoga ubila
<nafisa> sam ne sebe ...
<nafisa> namesto, da bi mi človek dal eno predplačniško sim ... tala mojo cifro, ker hodi na fitnes
<nafisa> aprila sem že menjala cifro ...
<nafisa> ne da se mi je Å¡e 1x
<CrazyLemon> o fensi..zdej ma chrome nastavitve kr v novem tabu
<BigWhale> a je ze ppa?
<miha> Starting in a few minutes - my "Ask the Ubuntu Community Manager" live Q+A videocast - tune in at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon - bring your questions!
<Seniorita> At Home With Jono Bacon on USTREAM: Ramblings on community, Linux and technology from Jono Bacon..
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jp
<CrazyLemon> danes je bil update
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> sploh nevem ce uporabljam ppa :>
<CrazyLemon> sramota :/
<BigWhale> ja jest sem hardcore ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti res hardcore bi mel vse nightly PPAje not..tko pa si sam softić
<CrazyLemon> :p
<BigWhale> ok, torej UDS je free for all
<BigWhale> kdo gre?
<CrazyLemon> andrej je neki govoru da bo Å¡ou
<BigWhale> bom na forum
<BigWhale> vprasal
<CrazyLemon> js vam priporočam da si že zdj rezervirate prenočišče :D
<BigWhale> ja, to tko al tko :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale !!
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm dobu odlično  idejo!!
<CrazyLemon> na UDSu zapecaš lauro czajkowski..in ona nam odobri LoCo status brez procedure k jo majo druge ekipe
<CrazyLemon> !
<BigWhale> hahaha
<BigWhale> cist mogoce ja
<CrazyLemon> seveda..če želiš lahk prašaš ženo za dovoljenje..js bom potrdil da se boš žrtvoval v imenu celotne ekipe :D
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu Developer Summit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..premisli..no rush! :D
<mikoar> upd, a si ze probal kdaj naredit kak level v gtk radiant al pa doom3ed?
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, aja.. jest v bistvu chromium uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> sj maš tudi stable ppa za chromium :) če si pa hardcore pa lahk  uporabljaš nightly.. :>
<upd0> mikoar ne
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r..tekma tajm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zaki: FREETIME POS sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4807/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Chrome 10 je tukaj  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4812/new/posts/
<BigWhale> a je madzarska ze na EURih?
<BigWhale> ni se
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<peroo> ma kdo idejo kako usposobit nlb klik v chromu na ubuntuju?
<upd> !forum chrome nlb
<Seniorita> Kateri brskalnik: Chrome, FF, Opera etc (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4506/
<upd> !forum nlb klik
<Seniorita> klik ne dela (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2218/
<peroo> nič koristnega ni tu..
<upd> ja kaj pa ne dela ? verjetno moraš samo potrdit certifikat al neki
<peroo> aktiviral sem račun na win 7 na firefoxu, zdej v chromu na win7 dela, samo nevem kako naj izvozim certifikat da bo potem deloval v chromu na linux
<upd> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t429759
<Seniorita> NLB KLIK uvoz certifikata na nov PC? @ Slo-Tech
<upd> tam ga izvoziš pa ga pol uvoziš, to ne bi smelo bit pretežko :/
<peroo> v linuxu nimam v chromu niker opcije za uvoz,v tem je problem..
<upd> w0t ok to pa nevem, bo kdo drug povedal
<peroo> na win7 je v meniju ta opcija,tu pa je ne najdem,čudno
<peroo> aja btw. kako lahko recimo updejtam chroma ?
<peroo> sm vidu da je verzija 10 vni,js sm pa na osemki Å¡e..
<Grega> kako si ga pa namestil?
<peroo> okej sem updejtal
<peroo> samo mam zdej probleme neke pri uvozu certifikatov
<peroo> napiše napako: Neznana napaka
<miha_> !translate auto sl أعطني هذ
<Seniorita> Daj mi to
<miha_> !translate sl ru za mater rusijo
<Seniorita> Мать Россия
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve zakaj so v gdm2.3 vn vrgl teme?
<miha_> !translate auto en  ο μικρός θα χαρεί γιατί μεταφράζει συχνά άρθρα από τα Ρώσικα
<Seniorita> the little happy because it often translates articles from the Russian
<upd> Ne jaz pa nisem nikoli hud gospodič Benđo Juršić sem pa zelo romantičen in čustven in to me včasih ovira v življenju XD
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-jlDg3DiLA tudapapa
<Seniorita> YouTube        - deep forest - night bird
<upd> !translate en sl stretched tracked vehicle
<Seniorita> raztegnjena bager vozil
<marko-_-> a
<marko-_-> danes se je ura
<marko-_-> premaknila?
<marko-_-> al kaj
<manca_> ura se premika ob nedeljah
<Grega> saj danes je nedelja!
<Grega> marko-_-: res je, 2 uri nazaj se je premaknila
<marko-_-> jah pač ne vem kdaj se jebena ura premakne:>
<marko-_-> čudno, da je komi pol 11
<Grega> pa 15min je 3sekunde naprej
<Grega> nafisa sploh ne ve, da je leto 2012! ona je se lanska
<christooss__> marko-_- baje se prestavi čez cca 14 dni
<christooss__> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/timezone.html?n=736
<Seniorita> Daylight saving time dates for Slovenia &#8211; Ljubljana between 2010 and 2019
<marko-_-> sem videl ja christooss__
<marko-_-> sem mel filing da je prej že blo preko 11
<marko-_-> haha
<christooss__> rofl
<christooss__> pol se ti notranja ura že prilagaja na poletje :)
<marko-_-> :>
<christooss__> marko-_- oa?
<christooss__> sam ne cowsmap
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> grem spat ker sem crknjen :)
<marko-_-> lahko noč o/
<christooss__> slp
<christooss__> ok pjt spat
<CrazyLemon> lp
<christooss__> lp
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> tudi vam
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<christooss__> not mač
<christooss__> just chilling :)
<christooss__> pomoje bom Å¡u zdejle star wars gledat
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi neki gledal..pa nič  pametnega ni
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://stereopsis.com/flux/linux.html
<Seniorita> f.lux for Linux
<CrazyLemon> nice :D
<sasa84> kaj je to crazy?
<CrazyLemon> spreminja barvo zaslona glede na uro
<CrazyLemon> torej če je noč je zaslon bl oranžen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/uporaba-racunalnika-v-vecernih-urah-povzroca-nespecnost.html?RSSb87b18f246f7aaf1659295bf1a7e9008
<Seniorita> Uporaba računalnika v večernih urah povzroča nespečnost
<miha_> !translate sl en Å¡kofija
<Seniorita> Diocese
<sasa84> to bi lohk mene uprašu miha LOL
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb..logoff/on
<miha_> sasa84: nemcu pa američanom razlagam kak so pr nas spušl tako komiči kot škofija..
<miha_> :)
<miha_> god's fair
<miha_> :D
<sasa84> miha_, lol
<CrazyLemon> tale flux en mal sux..sam enkrat lahk zalaufaš gui z nastavitvami
<sasa84> mb je nadškofija....zdej so ful ponosni na to :P
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> :(*
<miha_> aja pozabu, zeh
<miha_> važn da celje škofija
<miha_> to mi več pomeni :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha_> sasa84: predstavljam si slovenijo prihodnosti.. ko bo eno velemesto maribor-celje-ljubljana.. in celje bo središče :D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> sej ne bom sprašvala kje žviš :P
<miha_> sj veš :)
<bogdanov> sta ima
<christooss__> nč nima
<CrazyLemon> true that..dougčas
<bogdanov> kako to
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> če je pa sreda :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> christooss__, juhuuuuu ;)
<christooss__> sasa84 juhu tud teb :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> nč, grem spat ;)
<christooss__> ne it
<christooss__> pa lih tolk dobro debato mamo
<sasa84> lol
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> jao :)
<sasa84> intelektualno sem izčrpana od te debate ;)
<christooss__> sej molk pove več kot besede
<sasa84> christooss__, ti si tak duhoven človk... :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: FREETIME POS sistem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4807/new/posts/
<sasa84> ajde, lepo pančejte :)
<sasa84> nočkula :)
<CrazyLemon> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2011/03/09/64772308_img_5771.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats the way i like it aha aha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> tazadnja je mal zamudila
<BigWhale> al pa prehitela
<CrazyLemon> al pa ni uredila bikini predela pa je raje šla sam do četrtine :D
<BigWhale> vse je mozno
<CrazyLemon> tale f.lux pa ni tak dobr..me že oči bolijo..stupid software
<Sky[x]> 10.3., DAN MUČENIKOV oz DAN MOŠKIH!!
<CrazyLemon> WTF
<CrazyLemon> burger king v cityparku!
<CrazyLemon> awesome! :D    upam da kmalu pride na obalo
<CrazyLemon> ker whopper je zakon
<CrazyLemon> booooring :/
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-10
<miha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsL3QkA97nE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - willie is a crazy scottish dude!
<miha_> to en najboljših izsekov iz simpsonov
<miha_> :D
<miha_> 01:04 <+woddy> hahaha
<miha_> 01:04 <+woddy> damn slovenians
<miha_> 01:04 <+woddy> they ruined slovenia
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<miha_> bogdanov: to ko tale willie pr simpsonih pravi za škote.. bi lahk tud slovenc tko reku.. sam vstaviš italijane, avstrijce, hrvate, cigane... v to kr pravi :)
<bogdanov> miha o cem se gre
<bogdanov> :>
<miha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsL3QkA97nE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - willie is a crazy scottish dude!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov miha_ pravi da slovenci vse sovražijo/mo :D
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<bogdanov> crazy sj ne :)
<miha_> CrazyLemon: pač me vprašu tm en nemc, če "sovražimo" vse sosede
<miha_> pa sm reku, da ni glih sovraštvo
<miha_> da bolj temu podobno :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> no..italijane pa avstrijce pa madzare ne sovrazite :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ve se kere je treba sovrazt
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> se to kr mamo bi nm radi uzel ;))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne govorimo zdj o ciganih jebote
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :DD
<bogdanov> Mystery Alaska
<bogdanov> crazy zakon film!
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js res ne vem kaj ti idioti v hollywoodu počnejo
<CrazyLemon> da niti enga filma niso releaseal
<CrazyLemon> že 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> ja sj to :SS
<bogdanov> bom mogu spet klicat dol
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :))
<miha_> a je za kej king's speech
<miha_> mam tle.. nism gledu
<CrazyLemon> je kr cool ja
<CrazyLemon> btw bogdanov si vidu? <CrazyLemon> burger king v cityparku!     !! :)
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> ??
<bogdanov> a lj?
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> danes se odpre! :D
<CrazyLemon> !google facebook burger king slovenija
<Seniorita> Burger King Slovenija | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/BurgerKingSlovenija
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> bo treba
<bogdanov> it jest
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy as gledu
<bogdanov> lahore film?
<CrazyLemon> uff..kok bi zdj pasal en whopper..tisto lepo dišeče meso z žara :D
<CrazyLemon> ufffffffffff
 * CrazyLemon lačen
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov prvič slišim
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zvpl.com/dogodki/foto-reportaze/burger-king-v-ljubljani-otvoritev-jutri-10-3-10/26495.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mmmmmmm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> volis ti rostilj a
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> uff stari..ko sm bil v avstriji in nemciji..smo samo nonstop samo v burger kingu jedli :D
<CrazyLemon> -samo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> samo uno meso res tko lepo diši ..100x bolše kot mcdonalds :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> 9ka u meku
<bogdanov> zakon
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> 9ka?
<bogdanov> mknekci
<bogdanov> hah
<CrazyLemon> mc nuggets?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nikoli nisem jedu v meku :D
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam burgerje jedu pa pomfri pa sladoled pa pite :D
<bogdanov> probi 1x
<bogdanov> 9ko
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma neki majhno men to zgleda :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :DD
<bogdanov> dj jeb se
<bogdanov> zdj sme
<bogdanov> lacnga
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> haha..sej tudi js sm lačen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari..en double whopper zdej
<CrazyLemon> uffff
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo bratranec hotu it v lj ko mu povem da so odpri burger kingaa :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> ajd n8
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> nista sad sam se probudio
<upd> :P
<upd> pa prva stvar k sem jo naredil je da sem se s FB zbrisal
<upd> zdej ga pa že pogrešam
<upd> hah
<upd> mislem da bom Å¡el na skype
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kako si zdj
<bogdanov> ustov?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> gres u solo
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kaj kako enostavno :) ja čez 2h
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> kaj ti
<upd> si kaj dobrega stavil
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html
<Seniorita> NBA.com - 2010-2011 Conference Regular Season Standings
<bogdanov> zadanm 4
<bogdanov> tekme
<bogdanov> a boston
<bogdanov> DOMA
<bogdanov> zgubi prod la clipersim
<bogdanov> kvota
<bogdanov> 1.20
<bogdanov> me zajebe
<upd> aja grda
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nemors to
<bogdanov> a uceri k nism stavu bi use zadev
<upd> jeba mja sreča
<bogdanov> mah upd
<bogdanov> toje use nastiman
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vidl
<bogdanov> EBEL
<bogdanov> hokej
<bogdanov> austrici
<bogdanov> austricm
<bogdanov> dajejo tocke
<bogdanov> da bi naprj prsli
<bogdanov> da neb slovenci
<bogdanov> madzari
<bogdanov> hrvati
<bogdanov> use nastiman
<bogdanov> upd ves za ksn dobr torrent od windows 7?
<upd> ja to se men tud zdi da je naštiman vse..
<upd> am nevem
<upd> kurba ta skype vsa imena so zasedena
<upd> upd je prekratek
<upd> kwa jih nabijem nekam
<bogdanov> upd1337
<bogdanov> alpa upd31337
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/96398
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<bogdanov> sm dobu upam dav zakej
<upd> ja sam to folku pol povedat da si bo zapomnil
<bogdanov> updjebac
<bogdanov> tosibojo
<bogdanov> punce
<bogdanov> zapovnle
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> evo to ja :D
<upd> upd.sl bo :)
<upd> maš ti skajpa ?
<upd> sj noben frend nima
<upd> usi majo fb
<upd> ne vem kaj sploh delam to
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> pa neuporablam
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mislm naredu sm pred 5 letim nick
<bogdanov> itak lah skoz novga nardis an
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> ija
<upd> moram mal povprašat če ima kdo to
<upd> pol si pa še ene slušalke pa mic kupim pa je
<upd> kurc ne da se mi več pisat kar naprej
<upd> :)
<upd> 5 filmov sm si zlovdu
<upd> en bl bedn k tadrug
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst sm zdj
<bogdanov> 3 pogledu
<bogdanov> pa kle instaliram xpje
<bogdanov> na rac krneki
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :))
<upd> bo drugi mesec neki dobrih
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sam tole iz
<bogdanov> usbja
<bogdanov> je res zakon
<bogdanov> OS zagnt
<bogdanov> kuj use zalaufa
<bogdanov> nepa cd
<bogdanov> po ure predn kj nardi
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> jap toj res najboljše
<upd> jest mam že 2 leti cd-rom odklopljen ne rabim nič
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sj to ja
<BigWhale> FP!
<upd> muflon lejga
<upd> qurba seda kava!
<yang> dobro jutro radni narode
<upd> zdravoj
<yang> upd si tako zgode , ali tako pozen?
<upd> zgoden
<yang> priden
<upd> da :D
<yang> ebo poslusam porocila rs1
<upd> in kaj novega
<yang> mah nic, drzava je v kurcu
<upd> bolje to kot državljani :D
<upd> idem v Å¡ql
<upd> adijo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu Developer Summit - april 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<yang> tale smolar dobro zapoje-je moja bla edina hiba da sem bil premajhna riba, ne sraufe je tovarne treba krast
<yang> policisti so zalotili 30 letnega ljubljancana, ki je na vojkovi cesti kradel bakrene obrobe okenskih polic
<yang> morm malo preverit, upam da mu ni ratalo do drucga stuka splezat
<yang> vzel je 30kg oblog, skode je za 300 eur, kar pomeni 10 eur za kilo dobijo
<BigWhale> ne, to pomeni, da nove obloge kostajo 300 EUR
<BigWhale> oz mogl bi bit tko misljen
<BigWhale> Ljubljana time
<BigWhale> bze
<uni4dfx> dobro jutro!
<uni4dfx> rise and shine
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> !ping alyosha
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> pong sasa84
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jutro andrejz :)
<andrejz> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> si kej priden?
 * sasa84 ostro pogleda
<andrejz> vedno :)
<sasa84> hm...ne verjamem :D
<andrejz> vsa razmerja so osnovana na zaupanju. mi moraš zaupat, saša :P
<sasa84> damn, kakšne besede!
 * sasa84 je verna
<sasa84> :D
<andrejz> tko je prav
<yang> hehe tale knjiga o wikileaks je dobra, citiram
<yang> julian ate everything with his hands, and he always wiped his fingers on his pants. i have never seen hairs as greasy as his in my whole life. the sofa he sit on was 30 years old
<zejn> yang, katera to
<yang> inside wikileaks, daniel domscheit-berg
<zejn> k
<nafisa> looooooool
<sasa84> yang, a to je od modela, k je pr njemu delou?
<yang> ja
<napsy> khm
<napsy> dobu sm mail od google :-)
<napsy> zdj pa ne vem kaj naj odgovorim :)
<andrejz> "Mark as Spam" je ponavad najboljš
<napsy> mmm ne vem sporocilo zgleda precej pristno
<nafisa> napiši, naj prevedejo matiček se ženi v angleščino
<christooss_> a ja za job interview?
<napsy> christooss_: ja
<christooss_> kul
<napsy> en recruiter
<napsy> mi je pisu
<Tadej> jutro
<christooss_> sweet ja pol pa res gadno kako odgovort :)
<christooss_> yes and hell yes
<christooss_> jo Tadej
<Tadej> oo christooss_
<Tadej> kako smo?
<christooss_> ma jst sm kr vredu
<christooss_> kaj pa ti?
<christooss_> a si Å¡e kr jobless
<christooss_> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/4.0/whatsnew/
<Seniorita> Firefox Updated
<christooss_> firefox rc je zuni!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://i51.tinypic.com/szx7qq.jpg
<nafisa> ejn kveščn ...
<nafisa> sinoči mi je zmanjkalo neta ... sedaj mi pa na empathyju ne poveže nazaj msn acc. ... ostale pa ... kao napaka internetne povezave ...
<nafisa> kaj naredit, da mi ni treba reštartat kompa?
<zejn> ponovno zaženi empatijo?
<zejn> hehe
<sasa84> oj Tadej
<nafisa> ne pomaga
<nafisa> isto naredi
<yang> napsy v takem primeru neznanega job offerja je dobro preveriti mail header in ipje
<yang> drgac pa ljudje se za scam posluzujejo najrazlicnejsih trikov
<napsy> sem preveril
<sasa84> kuf, mejbi bo napsy za gugl delou ;)
<napsy> zna kdo kaj regex?
<zejn> a kdo tega ne zna
<napsy> rebim regex da preveri za obliko ????????-????-????-???????????? ...
<zejn> in kaj je ?
<napsy> ? je znak [az] al pa cifre od 0-9
<zejn> ^[a-z0-9]{8}-[a-z0-9]{4}-[a-z0-9]{4}-[a-z0-9]{12}$
<zejn> to mas uuid?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> tnx
<napsy> mah mam doma bukvo za regex sam se nism mel casa da bi prestudiru
<zejn> regex je dost osnovna rec tk da ne cakat
<napsy> mhm sam ko ga zelo poredko uporablam
<zejn> sam ne imet idej, da bi parsal html z regexi
<napsy> nah za html so drugi nacini :)
<zejn> pa xml tud ne.
<napsy> http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/unstable/
<napsy> dela komu?
<nafisa> ne
<bogdanov> rer
<bogdanov> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t458792
<Seniorita> Adobe izdal orodje za pretvorbo Flash v HTML5 @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> :)
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> spet so youtube nekej spreminjal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> strauski@strauski-System-Product-Name:~$ vlc --file-logging --logfile=log.txt /pot/do/tvojega/filma
<CrazyLemon> človek bi mislu da če  napišeš /pot/do/tvojega/filma da bo tip dejansko to razumeu
<CrazyLemon> sam je to očitno premal očitno :D
<christooss_> rofl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: grafika ati problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4805/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> preveč si diplomatski christooss_ :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm se zadržal sam bi najraj napisal 'rtfm'
<christooss_> CrazyLemon eden mora bit prijazen do noobov :)
<CrazyLemon> a hočeš reč da js nism prijazen ?? :D
<christooss_> ja rtfm ni lih prijazno ane :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<christooss_> sej drugač morm jst tud kr zadihat pri takilih ljudeh :)
<christooss_> da ne popizdim namreč :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<nafisa> a je kter tuki?????
<napsy> ?
<nafisa> ej, en problem
<nafisa> mam tule enga ...
<nafisa> vsem dela vna wlan net ...
<nafisa> samo enmu tu ne
<nafisa> pa ima isto ubuntu 10.10
<christooss_> ker ma pa kartico?
<nafisa> edimax
<christooss_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9940158&postcount=2
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] edimax 7811 no driver
<christooss_> a mu kartico zazna sploh
<christooss_> ?
<nafisa> ja, včer mu je še
<nafisa> dons pa se mreže sploh ne prikažejo več
<christooss_> je reboot nej naredi
<christooss_> pa v star kernel zboota
<nafisa> saj sva
<nafisa> sam zdaj pa sistema ne zalaufa
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> problemi CrazyLemon
<nafisa> problemi
<christooss_> hja a mu je kšne module odišntaliralo pri updejtu
<christooss_> kater kernel ma zdej?
<nafisa> to pa ne vem ...
<christooss_> uname -r
<nafisa> ni pršlo sploh v prijavno lupino
<CrazyMelon> pol pa raje gre da se ne prenesejo k meni :D
<christooss_> kaj zdej a mu wifi ne dela
<christooss_> al mu sistem ne zboota
<christooss_> ?
<nafisa> ja, reštartala sem mu komp zdajle
<nafisa> pa se ne zboota
<christooss_> ja a si probala kšn drug kernel
<CrazyMelon> al pa recovery mode
<christooss_> tm v grubu maš možnost izbire
<nafisa> nič ni
<nafisa> niti v boot menu ne pride
<christooss_> kater error pa napiše?
<nafisa> deteching IDE  drives
<christooss_> a tm se ustav?
<nafisa> ja
<christooss_> to pa ni ubuntu ampak hw problem
<nafisa> ja, to je, ko je rebootu
<christooss_> oz bios problem
<christooss_> probita bios resetirat na default vrednosti
<christooss_> k tole je popolnoma hardware problem ne ubuntu problem
<nafisa> oky ... ja, saj zdaj je, ko sva reštartala :D
<nafisa> no, bom probala s kompom kaj uredit
<nafisa> hvala za1x
<christooss_> ?
<christooss_> <nafisa> oky ... ja, saj zdaj je, ko sva reštartala
<christooss_> ?
<nafisa> zdaj je HW problem, ko sva reštartala
<christooss_> saj zdaj je? kaj? :)
<christooss_> aja no to je bil že prej
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sam se ni vedelo zanjega
<christooss_> uglavenm
<christooss_> bios na factory defaults
<christooss_> pa probat
<nafisa> ok, hvala
<nafisa> bom probala
<christooss_> ko bosta pa v grub menu prišla pa povej pa bomo naprej sodeloval :)
<nafisa> ok :*
<bogdanov> jojo
<CrazyMelon> res si en jojo
<nafisa> saj zdajle grem delat ... bova pol s tipom se zmenla ...
<nafisa> :* vsem ... za slovo za nekej ur :D
<nafisa> čaw
<CrazyMelon> dj jojo poglej ce je prsu kak nov film
<CrazyMelon> ajde nafisa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Kako odstraniti recovery mode v burg (grub2)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4816/new/posts/
<Mikoar> http://www.monitor.si/novica/adobe-se-ne-preda-pretvornik-iz-flasha-v-html5/
<Seniorita> Monitor - novice - Adobe se ne preda - pretvornik iz Flasha v HTML5 (10.03.2011)
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t458947
<Seniorita> Na Pwn2Own 2011 v prvih urah padla Safari in IE @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> kero presenečenje
<CrazyLemon> (not)
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100105#100105
<Seniorita> POST gzcompress data - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<yang> crazylemon v soboto pridem verjetno v koper
<sasa84> elow
<miha> oo sasa84
<sasa84> živjo mihc ;)
<marko-_--> mali mihec
<marko-_--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCC_b5WHLX0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Roxette - Listen To Your Heart
<sasa84> ooo, marko-_-- ...roxette?
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<miha> marko-_--: vsi me neki zezate :(
<sasa84> miha, če te jaz pokličem mihc, to ni zajebancija
<miha> sasa84: hvala :P
<sasa84> ti si zame mihc :)
<sasa84> tačkica? ;)
<sasa84> tačkica_ gimme 5
<sasa84> :D
<miha> :D
<miha> sasa84: lej kak sm prijazn (wolfey jst) http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100106&#100106
<Seniorita> POST gzcompress data - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<CrazyLemon> ma priden mihc
 * CrazyLemon poboža mihca in mu da piškot
<miha> CrazyLemon: jebote  mihc
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> priden!
<miha> CrazyLemon: mi napisu avtor te teme privat
<miha> da sm mu nazadnje pomagu
<miha> če bi mu spet
<miha> pa sm kr na forum napisu. base64 je ziheraški način. ni pa optimaln :D
<miha> če hočeš da pač dela na hitr, je idealn
<miha> edin maksimalna dolžina posta na serverju
<miha> morš pazit
<miha> default je 8  MB
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://fuckyeahnouns.com/irc
<Seniorita> fuck yeah irc
<CrazyLemon> http://fuckyeahnouns.com/pahor
<Seniorita> fuck yeah pahor
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<miha> http://www.mladina.si/dnevnik/09-03-2011-prehod_na_odprto_kodo/
<Seniorita> MLADINA.si | Dnevnik - Prehod na odprto kodo
<t3ch> http://fuckyeahnouns.com/fuck_all_people_around_me_cose_they_are_stupid
<Seniorita> fuck yeah fuck_all_people_around_me_cose_they_are_stupid
<t3ch> juhu
<Mikoar> kako pa je z printanjem v linuxu? A bostaja univerzalni sistem al morš paè met konkretne gonilnike?
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar gonilnike moraš met :)
<miha> za marsikaj so že gonilniki
<sasa84> miha, zlo pridn si!
<miha> sploh za printerje, ki znajo standardne jezike
<miha> PCL5, postscript..
<CrazyLemon> !google open printing database
<miha> tisti ki so butasti pa to dela pc
<Seniorita> Printer List | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar tu maš seznam
<miha> tist pa mora bit podprto posebi na ubuntu, pa običajno ni
<CrazyLemon> pa si prečekiraj keri delajo pa keri ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> sasa84: hvala :$
<sasa84> miha, te bom Å¡e jaz kdaj ponucala :P
<nafisa> mojster miha, bomo zmogli, kar je treba, bomo ja :D
<nafisa> skupaj z ekipo prijateljev, ki strokovnjaki pravi so :D
<miha> hehehe
<miha> #ubuntu-si
<nafisa> pravi, da sem že tukaj :D
<manca_> komp mi zamrzno :S :((
<CrazyMelon> lp
<nafisa> oj, CrazyLemon
<CrazyMelon> CrazyMelon !
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> ok, te pa melonček
<CrazyMelon> wacao nafisa
<CrazyMelon> wacap*
<nafisa> nič ... lih sem objavila na SL FB acc ...
<nafisa> pa na offtopic tud :D
<nafisa> Čevapi ja ali čevapi ne? To je sedaj vprašanje ... ampak vprašanje, na katerega lahko odgovorijo samo stranke ... in če čez eno uro ne bodo šle, jst ostanem brez čevapov :((
<CrazyMelon> SL?
<nafisa> no, to sem pred 20im minutam objavla
<nafisa> secondlife
<nafisa> my secret life :D
<CrazyMelon> lol :D
<nafisa> ampak po moje secret samo za moje starše, sorodnike in nekatere znance :D
<CrazyMelon> js bom pa jutri delau cevape
<CrazyMelon> pa
<nafisa> mi boš kakega pustu?
<CrazyMelon> lepinje :)
<CrazyMelon> as nora :D all mine :D
<CrazyMelon> in kaj je tko dobrega na SL? :)
<nafisa> ne ne ... my SL
<nafisa> moj second life
<nafisa> moj talev ego
 * CrazyMelon confused
<nafisa> moj taporedn del življenja
<CrazyMelon> ahh bi di es em
<nafisa> ja
<christooss> jo kva morm zbrisat da dam ubuntu na default
<christooss> .gnome2 in .gnome nista zadostovala
<CrazyMelon> damn you nafisa ..zdej bi pa cevape jedu
<nafisa> saj jih boš jutr
<CrazyMelon> .compiz ce laufas compiz
<christooss> nope
<christooss> npr wallpaper ni na default
<christooss> pa gnomepanel se ni na default postavu
<CrazyMelon> . gconf
<CrazyMelon> m
<CrazyMelon> ?
<christooss> aha ok bom Å¡e to
<christooss> :)
<christooss> tnx
<CrazyMelon> na lastno odgovornost :D
<christooss> CrazyLemon itak
<christooss> bmk za moj sistem sudo rm -rf / ftw
<zdobersek> error: no directory named 'ftw' found
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> lol
<christooss> jst ga mam
<christooss> zato gre mimo brez errorja
<christooss> zdobersek drugac pa
<christooss> mkdir ftw
<christooss> :)
<christooss> it's not a bug it's a feature
<zdobersek> ls
<zdobersek> for/ the/ win/
<christooss> :)
<christooss> nč
<christooss> ajde grem na kofe
<christooss> k ga sploh nesmem pit :)
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<nafisa> haha, gre na kufe pa ga ne sme pit ...
<nafisa> jst raj pijem čaj, če me na kufe vabjo
<CrazyMelon> js raj pijem sok!
<nafisa> a si ga sam delaš?
<CrazyMelon> dvakrat na leto :)
<nafisa> jst si pa frutek delam
<CrazyMelon> lol :)
<nafisa> zmiksam kivi, banane, jabolka, hruške, malo korenjčka, vložene domače breskve, mal limone ...
<CrazyMelon> verjetno ni tako dobr frutek kot fructalov
<nafisa> imaš prav
<nafisa> še boljši je
<CrazyMelon> hah.. right :p
<nafisa> res je boljši
<nafisa> po pol litra ga pojem
<CrazyMelon> naenkrat?
<nafisa> ma, saj ne zlokam to dol v enem goltaju
<nafisa> lepo ... 20 minut to žrem
<nafisa> grem sad na čevapeeeeee
<CrazyMelon> pejt
<nafisa> ale ... lepo se mejte
<nafisa> papaaaaaa
<CrazyMelon> ajde..tek
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyMelon> kjes jojo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ma evo bo
<bogdanov> ti crazy
<CrazyMelon> ma evo dougcas na faxu
<Sky[x]> ej a na nokia E71 se da vklučt da ti slikovne smajlije prkazuje v SMS ?
<uni4dfx> ka pa na faksu delaš
<uni4dfx> ob tej uri
<CrazyMelon> skoraj vedno sm na faxu ob tej uri
<CrazyMelon> a je cool graficna nvidia gts 430?
<BigWhale> chromium 10.10 ima certificate manager vgrajen ne morem verjet!
<CrazyMelon> hitr novico napisat :p
<CrazyMelon> a ma kdo sklenjeno pogodbo z mobitelom in da ma narocnino manj k 19EUR?
<uni4dfx> TIL da CSS ne vpliva na html v <iframe>
<Grega> oh :)
<uni4dfx> sej je logično če tko pomislš
<Grega> ja, precej :)
<uni4dfx> sam je pa lahko zlo sitno
<uni4dfx> recimo za ta jeben facebook Like knof k ga hočjo vsi met
<uni4dfx> ni šans da ga alignaš na desno
<uni4dfx> DIE FACEBOOK DIE
<Grega> ne vem zakaj ne bi blo sans..?
<Grega> iframe ima po defaultu verjetno width="100%" ce mu das iframe="xxxpx" in ga ovijes v <div> ki ima align na right, ..?
<Grega> eh, width="xxxpx" ne iframe
<Grega> ali pa mogoce celo <iframe ... style="width: xxxpx; text-align: right;">
<t3ch> we love irc
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> :]
<teardrop> lo
<Grega> no, no, no, irc loves YOU!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> evo mene s čevapov
<christooss> jo
<christooss> a je že kdo sprobal nattija
<christooss> ?
<christooss> ubuntu 11.04?
<christooss> a je to že stabilno?
<christooss> mah never mind grem jst kr update nardit :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> you go girl
<nafisa> limooooonnnnččččč
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, čevapi so bili odlični :D
<CrazyLemon> shut up
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ok, bom
<CrazyLemon> good girl
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je en pregovor "suti i gutaj" .. bogdanov ga je verjetno dostikrat slišau
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> saj to je blo čist preveč zame
<nafisa> čeprav sem pojedla pol manj kot fanta
<CrazyLemon> a si Å¡la k jovotu?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> gurman al kaj je že
<nafisa> od momo grupa
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..sj isti crap je to :D
<nafisa> v trnovem
<CrazyLemon> vem vem :)
<nafisa> sta "poba" pršla po mene ...
<CrazyLemon> kok sm slišal majo kr dobre čevape ja
<nafisa> pova v narekovajih, ker sta oba že čez 40
<CrazyLemon> bivša fanta?? :p
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> kolega
<nafisa> iz es em scene
<nafisa> be de ed em*
<nafisa> es*
<CrazyLemon> es*
<nafisa> looool
<nafisa> ej, če se 2 povežeta na isti swich preko wlana ... a lahko imata isti IP?
<CrazyLemon> v teoriji ja..ampak v praksi ne razn če sama ročno ne naštimata isti IP
<CrazyLemon> pa še takrat ne vem kaj bi router povedal..v windowsih se pojavi opozorilo da je že nekdo na isti mreži z istim ipjem
<CrazyLemon> in prek wlana se ne povežeš na switch...ampak na router al pa access point :)
<nafisa> ja, no ... ql ... vmes mamo ojačevalnik, k je na swisc vezan
<nafisa> to je pol AP?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> na gateway :D
<CrazyLemon> in če router opravlja svojo nalogo..potem bi vsak mogu met svoj ip :)
<CrazyLemon> "svojo"
<nafisa> mi pride kdo vrat zmasirat?
<CrazyLemon> ti bo bogdanov zmasiru vrat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sta je misevi
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dolazi frenki i edo majka
<bogdanov> u tusa
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> hmmm ... prej na 10.04, ko sem inštalirala gmail plugin za cam ... mi je v empathyju tudi cam delala ... zdaj mi pa ne :S
<nafisa> polnoč je ... in jaz sem skuptrana
<nafisa> skuštrana*
<CrazyLemon> jao
<nafisa> kuga?
<CrazyLemon> FERI pravi da koaksalni kabel ima mnogo večjo pasovno širino in da  lahko prenaša mnogo večje frekvence
<CrazyLemon> medtem k FRI pravi da koaksalni kabel ima max. 2gbs...utp kabel pa ma max. 10gbps
<matijja> njet niti ne
<nafisa> kaj zdaj ... ker ima prof?
<CrazyLemon> kaj niiti ne ?
<matijja> maš čudnega profesorja...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah men se zdi da oba mata prav..sam problem je da utp kabel lahk na krajši razdalji prenaša to pasovno širino
<CrazyLemon> oz. ima večjo pasovno širino do 100-200m
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa koaksalni pa na večje razdalje
<CrazyLemon> medtem k razdalja ni definirana v kvizu :D
<matijja> na utp kablu ne boš dosegu takih frekvenc
<CrazyLemon> ah sj vseen..sm oddal pa dobu 7 :)
<CrazyLemon> Parica in zvita parica (UTP)
<CrazyLemon>  Dve vzporedni izolirani bakreni žici
<CrazyLemon>  Zvita: manj interferenc, presluha ipd
<CrazyLemon>  10 Gbps na krajše razdalje (lokalna omrežja)
<CrazyLemon> js vem da cat 6 omogoča 1gbps
<uni4dfx> 5e ga tud
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> sm probu in dela :D
<CrazyLemon> pic or it didnt happen
<nafisa> kako se naj jst kaj naučim, če se derete križem, da se en laže
<nafisa> drug pa trdi, da se ne?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj ti si itak rekla
<CrazyLemon> da nimaš RK
<nafisa> saj vseen
<nafisa> rada bi kaj vedla, a ne?
<uni4dfx> Each 1000BASE-T network segment can be a maximum length of 100 meters (328 feet), and must use Category 5 cable or better. Category 5e cable or Category 6 cable may also be used.
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ok na kratko..cat 6/5e kabl omogoča hitrost do 1gbps
<CrazyLemon> medtem k koaksalni omogoča hitrost do 2gbps
<nafisa> ok, pol je za mene 6 že čist preveč :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak problem je da se lahk prisluškuje utp kablu..in ni odporen na motnje (ali pač?)..medtem k koaksalni kabel je odporen na motnje
<CrazyLemon> pa še..utp kabl se zvija torej ga lahk lažje namestiš..
<nafisa> ja, to pa že vem :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še..utp kabl je sam za lokalno omrežje..torej do max. 100m
<CrazyLemon> a si se kaj naučila zdej? :D da ne boš spet jamrala kako se en dere medtem k drugi laže!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ok ... si bom zapomnla
<nafisa> če pa si ne bom ... je pa 11. marec na začetku chat log za pogledat :D
<nafisa> slamco sem si v grlo stlačla :S
<CrazyLemon> deep throataš slamco..haawt
<nafisa> porajtala nisem, kaj delam :S
<nafisa> till now
<uni4dfx> lahkonoč fantje :D
<nafisa> videš ... men pa noče zaželet LN ... ok ... si bom zapomnla
<uni4dfx> tehehe
<uni4dfx> ajde ;)
<CrazyLemon> hhmm
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je 10gbps tudi možno
<nafisa> a je uni4dfx gej?
<CrazyLemon> cat 6/6a lahk ima 10gbps prepustnost
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne bi vedu
<nafisa> sej jole
<nafisa> joke*
<CrazyLemon> tudi cat 7!!
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<CrazyLemon> cat7a pa omogoča do 100gbps
<nafisa> pol ima cat 5 zmožnost prenašat 2x tok podatkov, k UTP?
<CrazyLemon> cat 5 = utp
<nafisa> aja ... pol sem se pa zmedla
<nafisa> 6 pa je skor isto?
<CrazyLemon> cat 1,2,3,4,5e,6,6e,7 so vsi utp kabli
<nafisa> pol je na krajše proge bolš, da imaš utp
<nafisa> na dalše pa koaksalni?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<nafisa> al na kratke loh tut koaksalni?
<CrazyLemon> lahk že..sam nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> ker je UTP bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> pa hitrejši
<nafisa> pol ... v 18-i štuk bolš met kerga?
<CrazyLemon> utp
<bogdanov> wlan
<bogdanov> skoz okn dve
<bogdanov> antene
<bogdanov> dva rutrja
<bogdanov> pa laufa
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa prepih fašeš! pa te vrat boli
<nafisa> za četrt mesta :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> tko z laptopom loh pol okol bloka letaš
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> privosci si!
<bogdanov> BURGER KING!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pod dreveščkom ...
<nafisa> pujs, bogdanov
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> sicer
<nafisa> je reku, da mu ne smemo omenjat hrane
<bogdanov> pa ces u bloku doma
<bogdanov> ti ni treba
<bogdanov> met
<bogdanov> svojga neta
<bogdanov> sj ma ksn sosed
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si biu al kaj?
<bogdanov> crazyy
<bogdanov> JES IT DAS
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ah, dej ... kle imam 4 stene vmes ... pa imam kuj samo 52% signal
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ker rutr
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov prase eno ! :D
<bogdanov> crazy jebiga :SS
<CrazyLemon> nafisa samo? 52% je odlično :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> direkt
<bogdanov> kabl
<bogdanov> pa ma
<bogdanov> 30%
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> pa še to na sončen dan!
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> drugač je 20%
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ampak resno..a si biu al kaj? :S
<bogdanov> ja noooooooo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma res si prasec...
<CrazyLemon> sam je bla ful gužva a?
<bogdanov> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2011/03/09/burger-king-ljubljana%E2%80%94citypark-slike-prve-burger-king-restavracije-v-sloveniji/
<bogdanov> lepo
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> Burger King Ljubljana—CityPark slike prve Burger King restavracije v Sloveniji | UPORABNA STRAN
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sm že vidu :D
<bogdanov> ja kr ja
<bogdanov> sam sj ves
<bogdanov> znaju me ljudi
<CrazyLemon> sm 'všečkal' burger king slovenija na fb :D
<bogdanov> pa me spustijo
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi
<CrazyLemon> so mislili da je uleteu nek lopov..pa so te se hotli čimprej znebit
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kr
<bogdanov> tolaz
<nafisa> jst sem navajena na 70+ %
<bogdanov> se neves
<bogdanov> kaksnen
<bogdanov> hamburger
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> da bi ti zdej iz riti pognal ta hamburger ki si ga jedu
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj ze
<bogdanov> slo vn
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> jutr spet
<bogdanov> treba
<bogdanov> ponovit
<bogdanov> :PP
<nafisa> jst sem bila sam na dunaju v burger kingu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj povsod je isto :)
<nafisa> kolk so pa kaj cene?
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> lacn sm ratov
<bogdanov> pekara vabi
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js mam kle milko pa banano :D
<bogdanov> volis ti bananu a
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js se ne spomnem več..sm bil 2 leti nazaj v burger kingu
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jst mam tud bananooooo
<nafisa> edin, če si kero drugo banano mislil :D
<nafisa> ja, jst pa na dunaju 6 let nazaj :D
<bogdanov> jst
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov itak..sam ne tok k ti :)))
<bogdanov> pa v londonu!
<bogdanov> pa kupu sm od arsenala
<bogdanov> celo opremo
<bogdanov> da se pohvalim
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm bil na avtocesti nekje v nemčiji in avstriji!
<nafisa> a ni arsenal popušil?
<nafisa> nazadnje?
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> 3:1¸
<bogdanov> so barco
<bogdanov> ubil k nc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha...bogi bogdanov
<nafisa> a ni blo ravno obratno?
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> živi v zanikanju :S
<nafisa> brat navija za barco ...
<nafisa> zato vprašam
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bogdanov ma travme..tko da karkol reče ti sam "ja ja"
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> nafisa za kasn klub pa navija
<bogdanov> tvoj brt
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> aha ... dobr vedet, CrazyLemon D:
<CrazyLemon> a veš..k je kupu celo opremo...zdej pa jo skriva v omari..ker so zgubil
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :SSSSS
<bogdanov> zdj furam
<bogdanov> od red star
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> en mi piše, da sem luštna :S
<bogdanov> nafisa ce pa si :S
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lahko je vam luštnim..mi k nismo luštni nam tega noben ne piše
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TxVwMzS13A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - DJ Krmak - Eros Bosanceros
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nimam pojma, kako izgledaš
<nafisa> sorry, ampak res ne
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> 100 kil
<bogdanov> use pove
<bogdanov> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj bolš da ne :S
<nafisa> vem za BigWhale, k sem na FB vidla
<nafisa> pa Sky[x] je moj sošolc ...
<CrazyLemon> sošolc?? :D
<nafisa> mja ... nekako
<nafisa> on je na FRI ...
<CrazyLemon> aja..OS mata skupaj
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jst sem pa isti letnik
<CrazyLemon> pol je tvoj sošolec tudi napsy :)
<CrazyLemon> pa uni4dfx :D
<nafisa> aja? :D
<CrazyLemon> jp..mata ene par predmetov v prvem letniku
<bogdanov> http://www.partis.si/clanek/7568
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ta krmak sniffa 100% :D glej ga kako skače
<nafisa> ja, jst imam verjetnost in statistiko, programiranje in algoritmi, osnove programiranja pa podatkovne baze pa OS
<bogdanov> crazy ja zih!
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kva sm uceri
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> secretariat
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a to je una k jo Å¡ef spanka?
<nafisa> secretary je una, k jo Å¡ef spanka :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a ja sam sefe
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a vidim da poznaš film :))
<nafisa> k se je polulala na stolu :D
<nafisa> ja, itaq poznam
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..pa v poročni obleki norela :D
<CrazyLemon> sam je kr star muvi
<nafisa> ene 2 leti nazaj mi ga je kolega poslal, k sem bla full žalostna
<BigWhale> Yeeees?
<nafisa> nič nič ...
<nafisa> sam napisala sem, da vem, kako izgledaš
<BigWhale> oh
<nafisa> pa Å¡e za 4 druge
<nafisa> aja, saško sem pozabla oment ;:)
<CrazyLemon> kako si lahk pozabla na bogdanovo ljubezen :S
<nafisa> a nisi prej napisal, da sem to jst??? :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2BM6f8fDs8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lepa Brena - Pozeli srecu drugima
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si takoj za sasko..ker  ona je tle ze dlje časa
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-11
<nafisa> a tko
<CrazyLemon> ja no..sj drugo mesto ne gre zanemarit
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov je velik fant z velikim srcem in majhnim penisom..ampak njegovo veliko srce je dovolj veliko z tebe in saško
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<bogdanov> dobra dobra
<BigWhale> jest bom po mojem napisal en DLNA server za linux ...
<BigWhale> k vse to kr mamo tle je en crap
<BigWhale> twonky
<BigWhale> pa ps3media server
<BigWhale> zalost
<CrazyLemon> dlna? a to je tist k se povežeš s tvjem ?
<bogdanov> bigwhale
<bogdanov> huka valja se
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ah, to je prevelka znanost za mene
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rydhZIBAp4A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - National Geographic Americas Hardest Prisons-Stateville http://1-inmate-locator.blogspot.com
<CrazyLemon> hud dokumentarc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> njami ... nekej za pogledat :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja, k zna streamat na DLNA compliant device... TVji, PS3
<BigWhale> Xbox ...
<nafisa> kaj pa z mojim kompom? :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale in ti bi streamal z laptopa na dlna device?
<BigWhale> ne iz home serverja
<CrazyLemon> a maš htpc?
<BigWhale> ne PS3 imam
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<nafisa> kaj pa z mojim kompom? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa s tvojim kompom?
<nafisa> bemu
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> puščica up ...
<CrazyLemon> aja..sm mislu da hočeš da vzamem tvoj komp v postlo
<nafisa> ne, tega mam jst v postli
<CrazyLemon> no ok :>
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> lepo spi ... GN
 * gapi is back (gone 49:03:15)
<gapi> kej novga tuki
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> edin big je reku, da bi neki novga naredu ... da tole tule je za en k****
<gapi> to sm prebral
<gapi> sam Å¡e zdej ne vem kaj je z tvojim kompom
<nafisa> moj komp je trenutn kr ok ... neki se mi je puščica nastavljala pod prst
<nafisa> danes se ni nič pregrel ... tako da je priden priden ... (pregrel zame pomeni nad 50 stopinj)
<gapi> Pa ti komp kej spucaš?? Kompresor pa take fore
<nafisa> če so mi rekli, naj mojega bogega netbooka naj ne pucam s kompresorjem
<gapi> a netbook to ok
<nafisa> čakam, na junij, da bo garancija mimo ...
<nafisa> pol ga pa razstavim
<gapi> ja kompresor v tem primeru res mal prehud
<gapi> sicer pa  kompresor  se da zmanjšat pretok zraka
<gapi> Po imdb iščem film ki ne vem naslova   vem samo vsebino
<nafisa> zanimiva vsebina?
<gapi> slep polkovnik in en Å¡tudent
<gapi> ti kej kapne v glavo
<nafisa> ravno razmišljam, če bi kdaj kaj takega gledala
<gapi> skratka en Å¡tudent mora popazit na norega  upokojenega pokovnika
<gapi> vem da polkovnik v eni sceni vozi avto
<nafisa> nekam znano
<nafisa> ferrarija?
<nafisa> al je to drug film, k nekega dirkalnega vozi
<gapi> skratka jest butec     vonj po ženski
<nafisa> je ferrari, ne?
<gapi> Scent of a Woman
<nafisa> avto, k ga je vozu
<gapi> nimam pojma   treba potankat pa pogledat
<nafisa> te pa le ...
<nafisa> mislim, da sem že gledala, no
<gapi> 20 min
<gapi> jp ferrari
<tr43nd> dber večer
<tr43nd> dober
<tr43nd> oz. dobro jutro
<nafisa> jutrčka
<nafisa> jst bom šla spat počas
<tr43nd> a že diši po kavi _
<nafisa> pri meni po sivki ... sem se ravnokar namazala z njo
<tr43nd> lepo,lepo
<nafisa> lepo se imejte ... kdorkoli že spremlja kanal ...
<nafisa> papa :*
<tr43nd> lahko noč, če greš počivat
<bogdanov> sta ima
<gapi> urejamo kontakte na gmailu da se bodo ujemal na telefonu
<gapi> ok nevermind
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<upd> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<upd> hoj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OilRush na voljo v prednaročilu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4818/new/posts/
<upd> http://thefreetvnetwork.com/watchbbclive.htm holly shit
<Seniorita> Watch BBC Live
<miha> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188665_10150121503359911_739014910_6271223_3144221_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=739014910
<nafisa> sem si spremenila ozadje namizja ... zdaj mi pa kr vse slikce iz tiste mape menjuje :D
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> jutro
<nafisa> jutrčka
<nafisa> al karkol pač že je za koga
<Tadej> fak ka ga razbija po japonskem
<Tadej> pa tsunami...
<nafisa> ja, gledam
<nafisa> plata se premika ... po moje
<teardrop> japonci so grdo fasal danes ja
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/15-marec-2011-dan-katastrofalne-menjave-zemeljskega-magnetnega-polja.html
<Seniorita> 15. marec 2011 – dan katastrofalne menjave zemeljskega magnetnega polja? - 24ur.com
<miha> kr neki
<teardrop> what if
<teardrop> :
<teardrop> :D
<miha> ja dejstvo je da radijske komunikacije (vključno s satelitsko tv, gps...) so dokaj ranljive
<miha> to hitr lahk pade
<miha> da bi pa teb na zemlji kej ornk zdravje sfukal
<miha> pa dokaj neverjetno
<sl-ed17> u wish :P
<miha> kaj
<miha> dj o
<miha> no
<miha> 1 mm aluminijaste folije zadrži večino 'vesoljskega sevanja'
<miha> tolk o tem
<miha> :D
<nafisa> folijo okoli zemljeeeeee :D
<miha> sl-ed17: morala bi bit res smola, da glih takrat ni magnetnega polja, ko bi neki ornk usekal glih v pravi smeri
<miha> (gamma žarki, alfa in beta sevanje sta dokaj neškodljiva)
<teardrop> mene zanima če je to dejansko komet, ki bo šel najbližje zemlji v zadnjih 10 letih al pa 20
<nafisa> meteooorrrrrrr
<nafisa> kaj bi blo, če bi bil meteorit? :D
<Tadej> bbc live
<Tadej> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698
<miha> nazadnje je blo 1850 ornk izbruh sevanja iz sonca
<Seniorita> BBC News - Live: Japan tsunami
<miha> takrat jim skurl prve elektrarne pa telegraf
<Tadej> cez 1h bo tsunami v indoneziji
<miha> ljudem ni blo nič hujšega
<sl-ed17> kr bo bo
<sl-ed17> kak star maček bo morda vedel kako se naštima da se avtomatsko priklopijo pogoni?
<miha> sl-ed17: seveda
<miha> pogledaš z    mount
<miha> kak je priklopljen, ko je
<miha> pa to v /etc/fstab vpišeš
<miha> pa bo to avtomatsko ob zagonu
<miha> ubuntu naredi običajno id particije, ni pa nujn tak
<miha> dost je
<miha> /dev/sda5    /media/nekaj
<miha> pa par parametrov Å¡e
<miha> kr kopiraš od kake druge vrstice
<miha> ni pa bistveno, običajno
<miha> pač
<miha> mora bit priklopljen
<miha> pred /media
<sl-ed17> sem namestil debian samo osnovno brez gui in potem le fvwm
<miha> aja ok
<miha> sj je isto
<sl-ed17> ker sem potem hotel le enlightenment
<miha> http://wiki.debian.org/fstab
<Seniorita> fstab - Debian Wiki
<miha> poglej mal
<sl-ed17> sam ni naerdilo avtomatskega mounta kot sem ga bil vajen pri ubuntu ali drugih distro
<sl-ed17> time to learn :)
<miha> sl-ed17: sj ni take panike
<miha> važn da veš cifro particije
<miha> pa da maš prazen direktorij
<miha> npr /mnt/nekaj
<sl-ed17> sem odprl fstab in gledam
<miha> če ne veš konkretno particije, lahk z fdisk pogledaš, sam pazit morš da kej ne spremeniš :D
<sl-ed17> hehe
<sl-ed17> rm :D
<sl-ed17> drgač pa e17 rula
<sl-ed17> stabiln proti letu nazaj
<sl-ed17> sem prevod u slo naredil za skoraj vse :)
<sl-ed17> več kot 2000 vrstic
<sl-ed17> tako da bo morda tudi na ubuntu drums slo
<sl-ed17> user,noauto moram spremenit v user,auto  ?
<sl-ed17> za cdrom?
<sl-ed17> ne, ni treba
<nafisa>  je članek o vibracijskem jajčku ... pa je en komentiral: Jest sm nesu ta jajčk u naš kurnik, zdej pa kure nosjo jajca ko zmešane.	
<sl-ed17> upam da so zlate :)
<nafisa> ne bi blo Å¡voh, a?
<nafisa> zlate jajce
<teardrop> neb mel zlatih jajz
<sl-ed17> folk.. sam sex vm gre po glav :)
<marko__> poslušam u2 in uživam v evforiji
<marko__> kak lep dan <3
<teardrop> tolk o seksu
<teardrop> :P
<nafisa> sex? :o
<nafisa> na-a
<sl-ed17> a tis o v smeškotu je vaja za ho no lu lu :D
<christooss> jo
<christooss> tale unity je res wierd
<sl-ed17> je mandriva based
<christooss> ?
<christooss> unity as in new desktop "manager" v ubuntuju
<sl-ed17> a je mandriva - rpm?
<sl-ed17> hm
<sl-ed17> nism probal
<christooss> sl-ed17 mislim da
<christooss> je mandriva rpm
<napsy> christooss: tip iz google se mi je javu spet :-)
<sl-ed17> ja
<napsy> se drug tedn zacnema bol intenzivno pogovarjat :>
<christooss> nafisa fest
<christooss> držim pesti
<nafisa> kuga jst?
<christooss> baje zdej ni več 12 intervjujev za job
<christooss> ups nafisa  tab complition fail
<christooss> napsy sm mislu
<christooss> :)
<nafisa> looooool
<napsy> ja baje da te ene 3x poklicejo
<napsy> bom vidu ka bo s tega, mogoce celo grem v sidney ;)
<christooss> a za v sidney je job?
<christooss> nice
<napsy> v bistvu povsod po svetu :)
<christooss> kul kul
<christooss> pičku mater transmission pa unity je neki no go :(
<nafisa> pa saj transmission ni niti nvm kako dober bittirrent
<nafisa> torrent**
<christooss> nafisa je simpl pa učinkovit
<nafisa> men ni nvm kako všeč
<christooss> deluge mi ni kul
<nafisa> sploh, ker sem bila navajena na microtorrent
<christooss> ker ma en jeben fičr :) če hočeš file by file torrent loudat morš dat full allocation
<christooss> jst pa nimam 200GB frej :)
<christooss> brb
<nafisa> no, sedaj sem dobila idejo, da potegnem dol kak film ...
<nafisa> odkar imam 10.10 gor, Å¡e nisem nobenega
<christooss> napsy a so kej rekl zakaj so te kontaktiral?
<christooss> a si se sam prijavil na job?
<christooss> kera psiho scena na japonskem
<CrazyLemon> baje je nek tsunami bil al neki takega ?
<christooss> potres
<christooss> plus cunami pol
<CrazyLemon> a hud potres?
<christooss> 8.8
<CrazyLemon> uff
<christooss> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/japonska-potres-z-magnitudo-8-8-povzrocil-10-metrski-cunami/252829
<Seniorita> Japonska: Potres z magnitudo 8,8 povzročil 10-metrski cunami :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> to je pa eden hujsih v  zadnjem desetletju
<christooss> japonsko je prizadel najhujši potres v zadnjih 140 letih, od
<christooss> CrazyLemon v zadnjem stoletju
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> sm zdej prebral ja
<nafisa> jst sem pa že pozabla, da pri en mega prenosu mi ne bo 5 filmov dol pobralo v 5ih minutah :D
<christooss> lol
<marko-_-> joj
<marko-_-> ker lep dan <3
<marko-_-> do you have the time
<marko-_-> to listen to me whine
<marko-_-> about nothing and everything all at once
<marko-_-> i am one of those, melodramatic fools
<marko-_-> neurotic to the bone no doubt about it
<marko-_-> jooooooj
<marko-_-> KER
<marko-_-> LEP
<marko-_-> DAN
<CrazyLemon> ja attention whore..we see you
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMNj7V7LIJw&feature=feedu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Beltek feat. Natalie Peris - Eclipse (Vocal Extended Mix)
<sl-ed17> aahh končno uspelo
<sl-ed17> fstab zrihtat za auto mount :)
<sl-ed17> že muziko rolam iz win diska :D
<CrazyLemon> car :>
<sl-ed17> hehe
<sl-ed17> ti kr zezej
<sl-ed17> a se da xchat povezat z audacious
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<sl-ed17> da bi se vidlo kaj poslušam
<sl-ed17> ah, ja.. :)  spama je itak dost
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti bi floodal z
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  Zlatko - Zlato Ti Daje Sijaj, Ne Pa Sreče
<CrazyLemon> etc..
<CrazyLemon> nau Å¡lo! :>
<sl-ed17> :)
<sl-ed17> enlightenment  dela ku urca
<sl-ed17> na debianu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi delal :D
<sl-ed17> z easy script je Å¡e men uspelo
<CrazyLemon> a maš slovenski e17 ?
<sl-ed17> glede na to da sam Å¡e nisem nikoli skompiliral enga programa iz kode :)
<sl-ed17> ja
<sl-ed17> sem poslal prevode in so v svn
<sl-ed17> r1to iz foruma sem drgač
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah
<sl-ed17> z ena
<CrazyLemon> ti si tist k prevaja e17
<CrazyLemon> no js sm pa tist k ima nick UbuntuSlovenija @ FB :D
<sl-ed17> sem moral namestit debian in pol nanj e17 da sprobam vse prevode
<CrazyLemon> "nick"
<sl-ed17> ja se na forumu pa isto k kle ne?
<CrazyLemon> več ali manj ja :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..fax kliče...lejtr
<sl-ed17> renato drgač
<sl-ed17> cyl
<miha> http://www.finance.si/305433/Microsoft-gre-nad-Pahorja-zdaj-ho%E8e-po%B9teno-konkurenco
<Seniorita> Microsoft gre nad Pahorja, zdaj ho�e po�teno konkurenco - Finance.si
<miha> lol
<marko-_-> sl-ed17, je kar neki script napisanih v perlu/pythonu za to
<sl-ed17> marko_ za katero ?
<marko-_-> za audacious
<sl-ed17> aha
<sl-ed17> ma ja, se pol se sam spama :)
<marko-_-> itak
<sl-ed17> razmišljam da bi naredil remaster deb-squeeze
<marko-_-> sl-ed17, a uživaš lep sončen dan
<sl-ed17> :)
<miha> lol
<sl-ed17> sam imam Å¡e par stvari od e17 za prevest prej
<sl-ed17> bi pa imel sam e17 gor in e16
<marko-_-> lep dan, res
<sl-ed17> e rula :)
<sl-ed17> kdo poskusil že kaj naredit z remastersys?
<sl-ed17> mah, sej sm bil predvčerajšnjim na dolgem sprehodu :)
<marko-_-> miha
<sl-ed17> drgač pa uživam v dobrem r'n'r - poslušam Roadstar band trenutno - čisti hard rocknroll
<sl-ed17> woooo-hooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: wireless slabo dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4817/new/posts/
<upd> ajajajaja
<miha> marko-_-:
<upd> !translate en sl beline
<Seniorita> beline
<upd> !translate en sl beeline
<Seniorita> Najkrajša pot
<miha> če kdo pravi da ne more odpret odt v m$ office,  mu obvezno morate razložit, da se to da http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2008/may08/05-21ExpandedFormatsPR.mspx
<Seniorita> Microsoft Expands List of Formats Supported in Microsoft Office: Move enhances customer choice and interoperability with Microsoft’s flagship productivity suite.
<miha> :)
 * miha se bo izredno zabaval
<upd> :))
<miha> pr onem finance linku
<miha> mi en s tem odgovoril, ko sm rekel, da word mora odt odpret
<miha> (registriru se zgleda za to temo, morda microsoftovc)
<miha> :D
<miha> pa sm mu napisu najlepša hvala za informacijo..
<miha> :)
<upd> heh ql
<miha> upd: sj zanimiva debata s tem ratala, tud če na konc M$ ostane
<miha> ane :D
<upd> jap
<upd> miha
<miha> a
<upd> dj mi povej tle delam eno lasersko pištolo k bom lohk z njo premikal stvari, pa zdej ko namerim v sod, se mora zavrtet ane
<upd> npr. če ga primem v spodnjem levem kotu pa dvignem pol gre center oz. sredina soda pod to točko ane
<upd> mislem težišče je pod prijemališčem
<miha> ne razumem čist :)
<miha> pač delaš presečišče premice in soda v 3d
<miha> če presečišče obstaja, ga vrtiš. okol sredine/težišča?
<upd> ja zavartim ga pa tolk da je sredina pod presečiščem ane
<upd> zavrtim*
<miha> ne vem res. probi :)
<upd> bom :)
<CrazyLemon> uhh ker avto sm zdej vidu...tist K2 al kaj je :D 'slovenski' superšportni avto :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/images/23/00/662300/gallery_big.jpg
<CrazyLemon> miha mam idejo za app če te zanima :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: hm, morda :)
<CrazyLemon> dokaj simple app..pa se ga da kr dokaj preprosto zrealizirat :)
<miha> pa ciljna publika?
<CrazyLemon> hm..good question..lahk bi bili tako mladi kot stari
<CrazyLemon> mladi bi lahk to uporabljal v Å¡oli/faksu..stari pa na delu ker bi bilo pri roki..je pa res da vsi majo dostop do interneta in bi lahk kdaj zanemarl tale app :D
<miha> mhm
<miha> Å¡e vedno ne razumem :)
<miha> kaj bi ta program počel
<CrazyLemon> jah ne dost..ti vneseš besedo program pa ti izpiše kaj ti vrne ena stran
<CrazyLemon> torej..SSKJ :D
<CrazyLemon> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=program&hs=1
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knji&#x017E;nega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon> primer.. :)
<miha> aha, hehe
<CrazyLemon> k pošlješ request..zamenjaš 'program' z željeno besedo
<miha> ma to bi blo boljš, če bi bazo dobu..
<miha> :D
<miha> sj razumem ja
<CrazyLemon> to itak..sam dvomim da boš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> to tud jst dvomim :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e kle predvidevam da se nonstop posodablja :)
<miha> aha
<miha> a za google translate je že kak app?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je ja :D
<miha> jst tud :)
<miha> sam opazu Å¡e nism
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> gugl ga je naredu :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> CrazyLemon: dobra ideja, bom verjetno, morda jutr :)
<CrazyLemon> miha pričakujem zahvalo v vizitki programa :p
<miha> jasno
<Sky[x]> kaj codaš miha ?
<miha> Sky[x]: CrazyLemon bi mel android aplikacijo za SSKJ
<miha> boš ti rajš kodiral? :)
<CrazyLemon> no js sm itak vedno na netu ter poznam sskj stran..tko da js ne bi mel..je pa potencial za druge :D
<CrazyLemon> tale google translate tudi SMSe prevaja :)
<Sky[x]>  <uni4dfx> ni šans da ga alignaš na desno
<Sky[x]> to je pa res fajn se najebeš da ga premakneš :>
<nafisa> mijaw
<Sky[x]> mislim da ste zgrešili kanal za mucke :D
<Sky[x]> tukaj je ubuntu kanal :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/lbin/comment.php?id=4248012-1299853014
<Seniorita> Komentar uporabnika hot-shot69 na članek FOTO in VIDEO: Odpravili težave v jedrski elektrarni - 24ur.com
<nafisa> e, zdaj je pa kanal za mucke tud
<upd> joj ta 24kur me že cel dan boli glava
<upd> pa te debilni komentarji :)
<nafisa> ja, men ne bi blo tako švoh, če bi mi vsi nakazali njihov denar :D
<miha> ja to je res
<miha> pametn komentar :D
<upd> ok ja ta je ql, ostali so ...
<upd> PA KR MENJAVA MAGNETNEGA POLJA
<upd> pa a so prfuknjeni al kaj
<upd> pička jim materna
<nafisa> no no ...
<miha> upd: prej al slej se obrne, to je jasno, sam ni jasno al v tem tisočletju..
<miha> :D
<miha> pa nazadnje ko se je ni blo ljudi, kaj Å¡ele elektronike, tak da ne vemo kak to zgleda :D
<nafisa> saj pola sta se že neštetokrat menjala
<upd> ma to se obrne na 40k let če se sploh
<upd> Prav ruske znanstvenike pa skrbi tudi poravnava kometa z Zemljo in Soncem, ki bi lahko sprožila menjavo zemeljskega magnetnega polja. To bi se po napovedih ruskih znanstvenikov moralo zgoditi že 15. marca.
<upd> pa KWA D FAK
<upd> zato k je bil potres se je polje zamenalo
<upd> a so debili al kaj
<miha> hehe
<upd> uaaa
<miha> večino kometov je premalih, da bi na to vplival. če pa je dost velik imamo pa kak hujši problem od magnetnega polja :D
<nafisa> ja ... ala meteorit foro?
<nafisa> đajnt meteorit :D
<upd> ma ti kometi so bullshit
<christooss> lol
<upd> pa nej gre mim na nas ne bo vplival na to
<miha> če gre mim ni vpliva
<miha> če bi usekal dobr v zemljo
<christooss> upd sej maš spletno oko :)
<miha> pa bi lahk
<miha> :D
<christooss> prijavi sovražni govor :)
<miha> sam pol je kak hujši problem od tega, če magnetno polje se obrne :D
<christooss> mah drugač če se magnetno polje obrne ne bo nič
<upd> ja ampak za tega Elenin je že tisočkrat izračunan da bo full deleč stran od zemlje pa še kr nabijajo
<miha> christooss: če se obrne v trenutku
<christooss> cko mal par dni bomo v bajti mogl bit
<miha> ja
<upd> pa ja zakaj bi se sploh obračal
<miha> pa pol elektronike crkne :D
<christooss> miha notž
<nafisa> a ne bi blo nobenih problemov s sateliti, če bi se magnetna polja menjala?
<miha> christooss: sj vidiš kak kaos je zarad nekega isladnskega vulkana
<christooss> nč ne bo crknl
<upd> "če se bo polje spremenilo...glejte to z lepe plati....vsi (-) bodo postal ( )...in obratno......torej sledi.....vse ženske bodo postale moški.....in obratno ...hurra komej čakam ;)" ja lol
<miha> že male stvari dans lahk naredijo kaos :D
<christooss> sam pač bo par kompasov narobe kazal
<christooss> sever jug bo neki cajta na zahod kazal :P
<BigWhale> Hm dans je weekly Q+A
<BigWhale> kak lol
<upd> kaj če se bo posledično gravitacija spremenila pa nas odfuka vse iz zemlje
<miha> christooss: problem je v prehodu, če takrat se zmanjša magnetni ščit in pride več sevanja do zemlje, lahko elektronika to faše, sploh sateliti in podobno
<miha> upd: lol
<BigWhale> Marjo Mercado je QA Team Manager
<miha> upd: kaj če anti-komet to, pa se izniči materija-antimaterija? :D
<christooss> miha bah par satelitov
<BigWhale> Z Marjotom sem skupaj delal prit Turbo Linuxu
<BigWhale> hehe
<upd> ma to bo že črna lukna pol :)
<nafisa> ej, ne z antimaterijo ... pol cern ne bo mel več dela
<nafisa> :::::D
<christooss> če trčita antimaterija in materija ni črna luknja
<nafisa> pol nastane materija :D
<christooss> ??
<nafisa> kakor se je dotakne :D
<christooss> BigWhale kje pa je to?
<christooss> in kdaj?
<BigWhale> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA
<Seniorita> WeeklyQandA - Ubuntu Wiki
<christooss> tnx
<christooss> k me zanima kako to zgleda
<BigWhale> ja jest grem marjota pozdravit :>
<napsy> probu kdo chromium 10?
<BigWhale> jest laufam
<napsy> je razlika opazna od prejsnjih verzij?
<BigWhale> zdi se mi da je.. lahko da je sam placebo :P
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> big news je
<BigWhale> certificate manager1
<napsy> heh aja
<napsy> abouttime
<BigWhale> ja res
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je turbo linux :D
<napsy> linux distro :-)
<BigWhale> en odl distro
<BigWhale> old
<BigWhale> k je bil zlo cluster specific
<BigWhale> in katere cluster del se je razvijal pri nas v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<BigWhale> in jaz sem za njih implementiral web licensing pa key generation
<t3ch> ka to pomeni da jih znas shekat
<t3ch> ovi se ne re z mano je reko
<t3ch> je prevec pametn
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> glava pece
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> zaj ne veta al se naj joceta al smejeta
<t3ch> cuj .. ne vem
<t3ch> :)
<BigWhale> err? what?
<BigWhale> :>
<t3ch> najbolj nori so tisti ludi ko mislijo da so drugi nori oni pa najbolj pametni
<t3ch> mankind fail
<t3ch> :)
<BigWhale> jest ne mislim da sem najbolj pameten
<BigWhale> jest to vem... *shrug*
<BigWhale> a se nisi prebral pravil?
<BigWhale> http://lubica.net/pravila.html
<Seniorita> p - r - a - v - i - l - a
<t3ch> bojita rajši tiho
<t3ch> ker vama pamet že škodi
<t3ch> da neota dobla vročine
<t3ch> eh
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> remo dale
<Sky[x]> napsy: in LJ ?
<miha> http://www.finance.si/305419/Delo-na-%E8rno-veliko-hrupa-za-ni%E8
<Seniorita> Delo na �rno: veliko hrupa za ni� - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> Strela Matthai
<CrazyLemon> (ja..js sm si izmislu nick in je moj copyright!)
<t3ch> alo
<t3ch> re kdo v nedeljo
<t3ch> na
<t3ch> talenta :)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ha
 * CrazyLemon ni več 15 star
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..ne ne grem :)
<t3ch> no jas rem navijat kao za nekoga
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> lah remo na pir kam
<t3ch> v lj
<t3ch> pir.. vec
<t3ch> miha
<t3ch> ti res
<Sky[x]> a gremo danes na pir ?
<Sky[x]> je kdo razn napsya Å¡e v lj ? :D
<t3ch> zau jas bi sol na pir
<t3ch> sam je malo dalec
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> jst sem v LJ
<nafisa> sam morem delat :(
<t3ch> nehaj
<t3ch> tak se na splaca
<t3ch> si vec vredna
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> če pa moram ... mogoče bom opolnoči nehala delat ... če mi bodo pustil
<t3ch> ka pa si dolzna kaj al ke da mores
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> mors samo umret
<t3ch> :]
<nafisa> treba najemnino pa stroške plačat?
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> nwm jas zivim pr baki tak da to ni treba :)
<t3ch> iji izkoriscat stare
<t3ch> kaj bos te sebe unicevala
<t3ch> ...
<t3ch> se bos mela dovol cajta za to
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> moja starša sta invalida
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> nafisa te remo na pir v nedeljo
<t3ch> castim
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> one word HUMUS
<nafisa> jutri pobegnem k mojmu na Å¡tajersko
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> ej, morm it delat ...
<nafisa> mi že v sobo prišel ...
<t3ch> alo preberi si o humusu
<t3ch> resno
<t3ch> alo
<t3ch> it can change your life haha
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ajde ... se kasnej oglasim
<t3ch> :)
<upd> ee pozna kdo kak program za računanje vektorjev, pa 3d izris
<napsy> mathematica
<upd> a je free
<napsy> ne
<upd> k na win. mam samo 15dni
<upd> jah.. pa Å¡e 800mb je
<CrazyLemon> wolframalpha :D
<upd> ne izriše 3d vektorjev
<upd> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=VectorAngle%5B{1%2C+0}%2C{0%2C1}%5D
<Seniorita> VectorAngle&#x5b;&#x7b;1, 0&#x7d;,&#x7b;0,1&#x7d;&#x5d; - Wolfram|Alpha
<upd> pa Å¡e output je lame
<upd> pi/2 kwa mi bo to :)
<upd> rabim vizualizacjo v 3d prostoru
<upd> k octave zgleda cool :)
<PETEK> pe-tek
<PETEK> :]
<PETEK> petek jekul kak koli glejas
<miha> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/4077/10-most-popular-autocorrects-from-december-2010/
<Seniorita> Damn You Auto Correct!   &raquo; 10 Most Popular Autocorrects From December, 2010
<Sky[x]>  Čak Noris je danes pregledoval kdo mu je poslal čestitke za rojstni dan. In med njimi ni bilo japonske...
<Sky[x]> :D
<upd> A=(1,0) B=(0,1) pride kot 90deg, zakaj pa je A(1,0,1) B=(0,1,1) je pa 60deg če sta oba pomaknjena za enako na Z osi ? :s
<upd> ah nič, je logično.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako uporabljati "zeleno ozadje" na kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4819/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> incoming glavobol
<Grega> daj mene za moderatora, pa bo vse reseno :>
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu napsya prosit za to :>
<Grega> saj ne prosim.. jaz vam ponujam odresitev :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zeleno ozadje:D
<alyosha> samo zakaj si kdo da kubuntu č e je ubuntu dostiboljši?
<alyosha> al to ni res
<alyosha> se mi je crazy zalgal?:D
<alyosha> zlagal:D
<Grega> "grega te je bannal" "grega je taki prasec!" "z gregorjem se zmeni!" :)
<Grega> ohohoh, obisk :)
<alyosha> 15s:D
<alyosha> sj je to uni ne?
<alyosha> ki ma rekord kolko 45s:D
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20042195-83.html
<Seniorita> Malware attacks Linux and Unix-like routers | Security - CNET News
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bongo.si: Namestitev Firefox 3.6.15 SL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4810/new/posts/
<miha>  http://www.zerohedge.com/article/greece-embarks-road-hades-here-how-trade-european-implosion
<Seniorita> As Greece Embarks On The Road To Hades, Here Is How To Trade The European Implosion | zero hedge
<nafisa> kaga je pa tooo?
<nafisa> ej, na FB opažam, kolk folka je dobil viruse :D in se samo smejim, ker ga je moj brat tud fasu
<miha> hehe
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/03/11/200200/What-Data-Mining-Firms-Know-About-You
<Seniorita> What Data Mining Firms Know About You - Slashdot
<bogdanov> sta ima
<miha> komentarji na slashodotu so vedno zabavni
<miha> :D
<miha> !translate jp sl 大きな波が来て、私を飲み込んだ。その後、ゴジラ来た。
<Seniorita> Big wave prišel in me pogoltne .
<bogdanov> http://www.gsmarena.com/hp_ipaq_610c-2094.php
<Seniorita> HP iPAQ 610c - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> a kdo kej ve aj tole zakej?
<napsy> ta gnome-shell pa mi postaja vsecen
<christooss> napsy a so kej izboljšal prot prej?
<christooss> kakšen nov fičr
<christooss> k tale unity mi gre dokaj na živce
<napsy> mmm nevem ... ful enpstavno preklaplam programe
<napsy> featurov je ogromno
<napsy> sam mam zdaj opensource radeon drajverje da mi dela gladko
<napsy> pac en tradeoff
<upd> :D:DD:D:
<upd> !translate sl en prijeti
<Seniorita> arrested
<upd> !translate sl en držati
<Seniorita> keep
<napsy> christooss: kaj na unity pa ti gre na zivce?
<christooss> morm tanovo verzijo sprobat
<christooss> hm
<christooss> da ne morš dodajat aplikacij v un desni panel
<christooss> oz custom launcherjev
<christooss> potem da morm kliknt najprej na ubuntu znak in nato Å¡ele na namizja
<christooss> plus premakni na namizje 1-4 bližnjice ne delajo :( v navadnem gnome bp
<christooss> sicer ma ene par fajn oblikovnih scen
<napsy> aja
<christooss> zmaga prestavitev file,edit... v gnome-panel
<christooss> samo ne deluje v thunderbird npr
<napsy> ja men je tale shell kr hud kok ga to uro uporablam
<christooss> sej morm nazaj na unity prestavt
<christooss> da ga mal dl časa sporbavam
<christooss> čeprov lack of settings je in v unity in shell
<napsy> mhm
<christooss> to mi tolk manjka da kr res ni :)
<napsy> naj amd ze enkrat popravi drajverje da bojo normaln delal
<christooss> :)
<napsy> ker takle mi gpu skos na 100% nabiva
<christooss> intel ftw :P
<napsy> :)
<bogdanov> nvida !
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> nvidia*
<christooss> tud moti me
<christooss> da okna ne "skočijo" skupaj
<christooss> nevem sicer kolk majo superduper razvoja
<christooss> k "čez en mesec" je res hitro naokol :)
<napsy> hm unity sploh se nism sprobu
<napsy> gnome3 ftw
<Sky[x]> Hello Kitty ma Chuck Norris zvezke. :D
<christooss> a to si skompajlu iz gita?
<napsy> christooss: gnome-shell, ja
<napsy> cak nrdim en sshot
<napsy> http://file.si/public/view/full/160040
<Seniorita> Screenshot.png
<christooss> a to je default?
<napsy> aha
<Sky[x]> napsy: kok cajta si se jebal da je delal ? :D
<napsy> Sky[x]: mmm nic ka, skompajlal je v prvo
<napsy> nic kaj*
<napsy> dejansko sam ono jhbuild skripto skopiras pol pa gre naprej vse samo od sebe
<napsy> sam je tk, da recimu tu ne dela nova gtk3 tema
<napsy> pa ni zraven gnome3 programov (nov evolution, nautilus, etc)
<christooss> hja a to morš posebej skompajlat pol?
<christooss> al je to že kej bl dostopno
<napsy> mhm
<christooss> v gnome shell mi je res hud un spodnji notification polje
<napsy> mhm
<christooss> nč grem kr kompajlat
<christooss> a maš slučajno link :)
<christooss> u a je gnome-shell že beta
<christooss> nice
<napsy> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<Seniorita> GnomeShell - GNOME Live!
<christooss> hja nevem če mi bo ratal v nattyju
<christooss> k je takle dependenci libdrm-radeon1 (= 2.4.23-1ubuntu3)
<christooss> wtf = a ne morjo dat >=
<napsy> hm
<christooss> čeprov...
<christooss> obstaja ppa
<christooss> za nattyja
<christooss> sweet
<christooss> 2011-03-02 22:09:01 UTC 	gnome-shell 	2.91.90-1ubuntu1~build2
<christooss> pa dokaj novi buildi
<christooss> za gnome-keyring je bil dons build narejen
<christooss> http://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Seniorita> 301 Moved Permanently
<Sky[x]> kok časa pa ti je kompajlal napsy ?
<napsy> hm
<napsy> zdaj kar dolgo
<napsy> ker je ze 35 modulov
<napsy> kakih 40 minut?
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd6B25eamKA&feature=related
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sanjao Sam- Darko Filipovic
<Sky[x]> ker film bi gledal dons
<Sky[x]> kšno romantično komedijo da se mal nasmejemo :D
<bogdanov> a zoka prav movie moze krevet nemoze
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> Sky[x] a-team je romantična komedija
<christooss> film 2010 seveda :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1087-1: libvpx vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1087-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1086-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1086-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1087-1: libvpx vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1087-1
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa kje boš hp ipaq zdj kupval to je fosil :D
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> a-team sem že pogledal :P
<upd> jez imam en film
<upd> pa ga neče predvajat
<upd> mislem
<upd> Å¡teka ane
<upd> halo
<upd> kaj sedaj
<CrazyLemon> pritisni na fast forward..ker je v slow motionu!
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<christooss> :)
<upd> omfg
<upd> House.of.1000.Corpses.2003.SLOSubs.720p.BRRip.H264.ResourceRG.mp4
<upd> kdla tole fa
<upd> mp4 zgleda vlc neki jebe
<upd> mogoče kak drajver za grafikuljo ?
<CrazyLemon> em..probaj predvajat v kerem drugem playerju pa boš vidu če vlc jebe
<upd> vsi Å¡tekajo za ta format
<CrazyLemon> samo za ta format? a drugi 720p videi se ti normalno predvajajo?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče če bi namestil restricted-extras bi blo kj bolš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<upd> samo ta format 720p vsi
<upd> ne na youtube tud Å¡teka
<upd> sam toj netbook
<upd> sam pomojem bi mogl to delat
<CrazyLemon> očitno netbook ne more pohendlat 720p
<upd> verjetno bo to ja
<upd> the resident je dobr film
<upd> no ubistvu je konc najboljši
<upd> a je v quake gravity gun
<christooss> mislim da ne
<christooss> vsaj ne v quake3
<upd> a mogoče veš iz kakšne druge igrice kako deluje a lahko samo z levim klikom na miški premikaš v vse tri smeri x,y,z al moraš scroll uporabit za globino ?
<upd> ah sj je wiki :))
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-12
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<upd0> [02:03:41] <flameshadow> You know, I hate to say this.. but watching Japanese people in the street run from a disaster is kind of funny
<upd0> hah
<upd0> !trnaslate sl en najbližja
<upd0> !trnaslate sl en najbližji
<upd0> dj nooo
<upd0> !trnaslate en sl closest
<upd0> !translate sl en najbližji
<Seniorita> nearest
<upd0> aaa
<bogdanov> sta ima
<upd0> ima svaštva
<bogdanov> ja sj to
<upd0> :D
<upd0> basta.
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<upd0> gravity GUN !!
<upd0> grem spat
<upd0> čaw
<nafisa> končn konc dela ... noge me bolijo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> zakaj pa noge
<bogdanov> a strezs pijaco
<nafisa> tudi, ja
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> ma kdo spisek kere fajle je treba vse permission nastavt če na novo delaš wordpress
<Sky[x]> kr ne najdem pa nen ajdem :S
<Sky[x]> eh ja :>
<Sky[x]> najdu neki clo
<Sky[x]> [11:37:51] <VolkD_ssts> Društvo elektronikov Slovenije ima ARM seminar
<Sky[x]> [11:38:10] <VolkD_ssts> vabljeni k ogledu na: http://video.aljaz.info/ARM_seminar_2011
<tatie> zdravo,
<andrejz> zdravo
<tatie> kako predvajam CD v Kubuntu? Dolphin ga prepozna, Amarok prepozna audioCD ampak ne vidi nobenih datotek. restricted-extras in libdvdcss sta instalirana.
<tatie> CD dela v WinXp in v avto radiu.
<andrejz> hm, a lahko poskusiš še s kakšnim drugim predvajalnikom, na primer VLC?
<tatie> File reading failed:
<tatie> VLC could not open the file "/home/tatie/Documents/audiocd:/Frank%20Sinatra%20-%2001%20-%20Come%20Fly%20With%20Me.wav".
<tatie> to mi napiše in pa da ga ne more odpreti
<tatie> cudno prej v Ubuntu je zadeva delovala... :-O
<andrejz> morda ga motijo presledki v imenu
<tatie> ah ze vem... lahko probam rippat v MP3 ampak vseeno smesno...
<andrejz> jaz tud uporabljam Ubutnu ... katero različico pa imaš?
<tatie> Kubuntu 10.10 z default KDE. Caki imam se en racunalnik z Ubuntu 10.04. porbam se tam, da vidim ce dela...
<andrejz> hm, zdaj sem pogledal na pot, ki ti jo je napisalo
<andrejz>  "/home/tatie/Documents/audiocdFrank%20Sinatra%20-%2001%20-%20Come%20Fly%20With%20Me.wav".
<andrejz> zvočni CD išče v tvojih dokumentih, namesto da bi ga iskal pod /media
<bajdec> živjo
<bajdec> mi lahko nekdo nekaj pove?
<bajdec> glede HDD
<tatie> ja potem pa seveda ne more dela. samo zakaj pa je temu tako... :-O bo treba se v system settings pogledat ce je kje kaj.
<bajdec> mam disk 40 GB Seageta Barracuda, pa mi ga je včeraj zaznalo, potem sem PC celo noč mel prižgan z liveCD, danes ga pa ne zazna, pa nekaj tko čudno dela vsake par sekund
<bajdec> pa me zanima a če disk "klika", če je vedno tak zvok
<bajdec> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a9/WD_bad_heads_click_of_death.ogg
<bajdec> ker men bolj po tiho dela in ni kovinski zvok
<andrejz> ne bi vedel bajdec
<Grega> bye bye je :)
<tatie> ravno je eden na ubuntuforums tole spraševal in kot kaže je treba nekaj izklopi. govorim o klikanju
<Grega> ne verjamem, da lahko to popravis
<bajdec> ruski pristop ne deluje, klokikor sem poskušal, bol na rahlo :)
<bajdec> bom posnel :)
<andrejz> @tatie: As already answered in the French thread:
<andrejz> K/Ubuntu is currently in transition from HAL to udev and CD support in Amarok does not work in that distribution. We will know more once this transition is achieved, which is planned for K/Ubuntu Natty Narwal aka 11.04
<tatie> bedno. sej ga Ubuntu 10.04 tudi ni mogel prebrati. mogoče je kako zaščiten. ampak v Windows pa deluje...
<tatie> tako da niti ne morem prestavit datotek s CDja.... ajajajaj
<tatie> eh bom se na forumu vprasal kako je s tem in kaksen je workarround...
<tatie> ok s k3b se ga da rippat...
<tatie> adijo...
<tatie> in hvala.
<bajdec> http://www.disketa.si/media/uploads/2011-03/ae13fea62f76e06e7d3e3d9fb9de52e0.mp3
<bajdec> fajl morš prenest pa spremenit končnico v amr
<bajdec> kakšna ideja?
<nafisa> žaga? ;o
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> e-učilnica na FRI spen ne dela ... je FE sklopu elektriko ... again
<_saw> kako je kej napredoval ubuntu ? Zadnja verzija ki sem jo imel naloženo je bila 8.10
<_saw> Trenutno sem na debianu, pa me ima da bi po dolgem času spet sprobal ubuntu
<_saw> Ali priporočate kako drugo distrubucijo ? :)
<sl-ed17> probaj bodhilinux
<sl-ed17> je ubuntu temelj
<sl-ed17> skladišča so od ubuntu in vsi programi, ima pa enlightenment namizno okolje
<bajdec> a je tist klikanje k sem prej dal gor?
<bajdec> še včeraj sem gledal za slabe sektorje, smart je pokazal da deluje vse brez težav, nič ni bilo narobe z diskom
<bajdec> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23238856/A12-03-11_12.11.amr
<bajdec> tukile je link
<CrazyLemon> men ni ravno klikanje
<sasa84> juhuuu
<alyosha> juhej:D
<sl-ed17> juhaaa!
<sasa84> Grega, a maš ti te spletne trgovine čez?
<sasa84> jošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<sasa84> enivej folk... če se kdo kej ukvarja z oblikovanjem, mu lohk en biznis ponudm
<alyosha> kašno oblikovanje?
<alyosha> oz. kaj je za oblikovat
<CrazyLemon> js se ukvarjam z oblikovanjem..sam mi je barvic zmanjkal..tko da če priskrbiš barvice ti že neki narišem
<sasa84> ena firma za marketing bi občasno koga rabla, d bi naredu kej
<sasa84> ne vem... zdej so bli npr. eni boni za popust od peugeota
<alyosha> in kaj je to naredu kej?:D
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> ma vejo kaj čejo met al hočejo da si ti zmišljuješ neke fore?:D
<sasa84> oni pač vejo, d morjo narest npr. eno zgibanko...
<sasa84> in bi radi nekoga, k bi to mal oblikoval...
<sasa84> sicer bi dal kšne ideje, kej svetoval... sam dost more bit pač lastne iniciative :)
<alyosha> ja sj..meni to negre preveč:D če mi poveš kaj hočeš ti nardim ni panike:D samo da se moram neki zmišljat pa kombinirat barve in podobno je pa ze problem:D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<alyosha> ti si nardila
<alyosha> web
<alyosha> za vašo cirkvico?
<alyosha> oz. si si pogledala usaj css in html
<sasa84> on rabjo bl enga k je dizajner, k ma tud kšne ideje kok skup spravt
<sasa84> nism Å¡e nrdila web...sm pa gledala tutoriale za css
<sasa84> enga je clo andrej naredu
<alyosha> vidis ti:D
<alyosha> jz sem mel enega dobrega
<alyosha> cel web komplet kao kako nardiš
<CrazyLemon> ajde alyosha dej se zdej ti pohvali pa pokaži svoj web :D
<alyosha> za začetek je hudo:D
<alyosha> haha ni še končan:D
<alyosha> to je Å¡e top secret:D
<sasa84> alyosha, LINK
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> ajde pohvali se..kaj si zdej tle neki skromen :))
<alyosha> sj ej dobila link:p
<alyosha> aja moram ji Å¡e povedat da se zahvaljujem mentorju:D
<CrazyLemon> takoj dodaj na web da se ve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> Hvala mojemu mentorju Draženu M.
<alyosha> tako:D
<alyosha> moram dodat
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ooooo
 * sasa84 ma mal solzne oči
<alyosha> :D
<upd> končno lahko narediš spamlisto v googlu
<upd> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/hide-sites-to-find-more-of-what-you.html
<Seniorita> Official Google Blog: Hide sites to find more of what you want
<upd> ne pokaže mi Block all wdsa.www
<upd> vam dela to ?
<Grega> sasa84: kaksne trgovine?
<sasa84> pol je pa tist en drug :)
<sasa84> en vem d ma spletno stran pa ma spletne trgovine čez :)
<upd> huh.
<Mikoar> zanimivo, v 3dsmax 2010 prej naredim uv mapping pa pripravim na export v unity3d kot pa v blenderju
<upd> mja max ma dobr narejen uv mapping
<BigWhale> upd, Mikoar: hm, se kej dost spoznata na blender?
<BigWhale> jest bom mogoce kako pomoc potreboval. :>
<upd> ne blender Å¡e nisem uporabljal
<napsy> dan
<mancika> dan ...
<mancika> ej, zakaj mi preko xchata ne pokaže, da se kaj dogaja ... prek spletne strani pa?
<napsy> ne izpise ti ce kdo kaj napise?
<mancika> e, mi je povezalo
<mancika> sam lej ... tam mi nic ne kaze
<mancika> kar kle pisem
<mancika> ne kar ti pises
<mancika> ocitno signal svira
<mancika> ok ...
<nafisa> dremež
<upd> kwa ?!?
<upd> svi su to a tebe nema a tebe nema haha
<Grega> sviiiiii pjevaju a ja ne cujemmmm
<Grega> :))
<napsy> arr ucilnica.fri je down
<upd> buble buble buble
<upd> babl babl babl
<napsy> http://www.theonion.com/articles/town-of-davenport-iowa-descends-into-hell-followin,19446/
<Seniorita> Town Of Davenport, Iowa Descends Into Hell Following Gay Marriage Ceremony | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<napsy> o-o
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh
<CrazyLemon> lp
<miha> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap mihc :>
<miha> nč kej
<miha> limona?
<miha> al sam mona
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah moram se spravit en xml narest..pa dom  uporabit za sparsat ene podatke..pa se mi ne da :)
<CrazyLemon> samo mona :>
<miha> heh
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 80% mam narejeno
<CrazyLemon> sam copy paste
<CrazyLemon> ampak se mi vseen ne da
<miha> kdaj maš rok
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ker je portal (ucilnica) down
<miha> heh
<miha> odličn izgovor
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je  do nedelje 23:55
<CrazyLemon> Časovna omejitev za vzpostavitev povezave s stranjo ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si je potekla.
<CrazyLemon> že cel dan
<alyosha> kaj zdj Å¡e niste porihtali
<CrazyLemon> a objavli so da bodo dela od 9.00 do 13.00 :D
<alyosha> kašni ste vi to računalničarji
<lynxlynxlynx> ma res
<alyosha> fakulteta neka računalniška in web jim ne dela:D
<alyosha>  c c c:D
<miha> alyosha: kovačeva kobila..
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne samo web..nič ne dela :D
<alyosha> haha:D
<alyosha> miha:  tako ja:D
<upd> a se da skype pa iphone povezat da da se na pc sprejmem klic ve kdo ?
<Grega> na iphonu lahko imas skype, na net se pa povezes preko wirelessa
<CrazyLemon> on hoče iphone pa skype povezat :) ..torej hoče uporabljat iphone sam k mikrofon pa zvočnike...klice pa da sprejema na pcju :)
<CrazyLemon> pc*
<alyosha> pomoje nebo Å¡lo to:D
<alyosha> tko kot sem jaz hotu da PC z VGA kablom priklopim na laptop pa bom prek laptopa pol PC upravljal:D
<alyosha> sliši se kr tko...da se da:D
<alyosha> sam oko pomisliš je bolj no way:D
<Grega> cudaki
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko pc prek laptopa upravljaš
<CrazyLemon> imenuje se synergy :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prek VGA kabla:D
<CrazyLemon> prek wirelessa/lana :D
<alyosha> pa inštalirat moraš to na PC prej
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti k si wannabe pokeraš http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011031205628554 :D
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: V Kranjski Gori igrajo poker
<alyosha> jaz sem hotu uporabit laptorop
<alyosha> za instalira wine in tko:D
<alyosha> olee
<alyosha> gremo:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  vozi:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> V Perlinem salonu za poker v Novi Gorici pa pri Hitu v naslednjem tednu pričakujejo začetek turnirja serije PokerStars Italian Poker Tour, kjer predviden nagradni sklad znaša kar milijon evrov. Vse Hitove hotelske kapacitete v Novi Gorici bodo v času turnirja povsem zasedene, so še zapisali v sporočilu za javnost.
<alyosha> moram prebrat malo
<alyosha> treba se to prej prijavit
<alyosha> in to
<alyosha> nic odoh gledat film
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> mogoče kdo pozna kšn program za lepše učinke med menjavanjem ozadij?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> ker mam nastavljeno tole temo ozadij "vesolje" in se slike kr naenkrat brez kakršnihkol učinkov zamenajo
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHrr_DM3TLg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dynamic background on Ubuntu with xwinwrap and an Xml Page
<CrazyLemon> tole si poglej
<jodlajodla> ne efekte ozadja ampak prehod med eno in drugo sliko za ozadje
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla očitno nisi opazu da je tip uporabu xml fajl za it iz enega stanja v drugo...torej če bi naštimal xml tako da se ob vsaki menjavi stanja zamenja še slika...pol je to kar ti želiš
<CrazyLemon> torej..prečekiraj si xwinrap :)
<CrazyLemon> xwinwrap*
<CrazyLemon> cool..lahk daš screensaver za ozadje al pa movie
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> kko je možn, da ubuntu ne dovoli da se okna ne smejo centimer od zgornga pulta pa od leve strani dotikat?
<jodlajodla> oz. jih sploh ne gre povlečt do pulta in levga roba
<jodlajodla> +največja možna velikost okna gre samo do tega navideznga robu
<jodlajodla> čez pa ne gre nč prestavt o.O
<CrazyLemon> sej boš zdej z unityjem lahk uporabu tud zgornji rob
<CrazyLemon> no ne boš ga uporabu ampak se bo le ta spremenu v menu bar
<upd> yep unity power sploh ko vidiš 1/3 oken ki jih ne zna resizat pravilno
<lynxlynxlynx> a ste kej bral čreva ta teden? cooperation wars
<jodlajodla> dejansko ni to problem na moji mašini, zato bi blo treba to popravt - je pa mašina stara okol 5 let in je od same namestitve vse vredu delal, do posodobitev ;)
<nafisa> ojla, drušna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu Developer Summit - april 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<nafisa> a kdo ve, a se da win live msn inštalirat z wine?
<BigWhale> o nafisa
<BigWhale> nafisa, ne dela
<CrazyLemon> nafisa bi pa igrice igrala..nau Å¡lo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> cam na msn
<CrazyLemon> sj obstaja skype
<BigWhale> gtalk, skype
<nafisa> ja, to vem
<nafisa> sam eni mojstri tega nimajo
<frojnd> kopete ne podpira?
<nafisa> na empathyju ne dela
<frojnd> podpira podpira...
<frojnd> mislm kopete
<nafisa> magari kaže kamerco
<nafisa> ne poznam
<frojnd> sudo apt-get intall kopete
<frojnd> pa se vse kde libe ti bo potegnil, ce jih ze nimas
<frojnd> install*
<nafisa> wow ... milijon kilometrov dolg spisek, kaj že imam pa kaj še nimam
<Grega> Našega sodelovanja je nepreklicno konec.
<Grega> Za vašo spletno trgovino ne želim več niti slišat.
<Grega> Zato jo bova ta moment končala.
<Grega> Takšnih kod ste vi je na tržišču na tisoče.
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol :D
<Grega> koncno
<CrazyLemon> si zvišal cene ane prasc
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> ne
<Grega> a ves.. to je tisti
<Grega> ko mam ze od zacetka probleme
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je mel za eno spletno trgovino?
<frojnd> kako stacuno ze mas ti? neke leptope pa to prodajas?
<Grega> http://trgovina.drion.si/
<Seniorita> Trgovina Drion izdelkov
<Grega> cist kreten
<Grega> in pomoje mu bo full zal :>
<Grega> ker take budale kot sem jaz ne bo vec nasel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Ubuntu Developer Summit - april 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> ne vem kaj bo zdaj naredil.. ker najblizja konkuranca mi je 30eur na mesec
<Grega> pri meni je mel 10.. plus tega mu 1/5 tega ne bodo nudli kot sm mu jaz
<Grega> ne vem sicer kolk je ponosen, ampak me prav zanima ce bo prisel nazaj
<nafisa> Grega ... saj bo on na slabšem, ne ti
<Grega> ja, saj meni je vseeno :) jaz sem vesel, da ga vec ni
<Grega> ker sem mel res zelo zelo problemov z njim
<Grega> za 10eur se ni splacalo.. pri njemu ne
<Grega> in ce mi bo napisal, da bi spet mel, mu kr odpisem, da niti za 100eur na mesec ne :>
<CrazyLemon> Uptime	47 days, 23:20:10
<CrazyLemon> CPU Load (1 / 5 / 15 mins)	0.00 / 0.00 / 0.00
<CrazyLemon> pa če to ni zakon router
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem kaj je :D
<Grega> wrt54gl? ene 200dni? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa elektro primorska presenetljivo dolgo nč ne je..
<CrazyLemon> i'm worried
<nafisa> pri nas je zadnjič v LJ zmanjkalo elektrike
<CrazyLemon> ma mene res skrbi..k že 50dni ni zmanjkal elektrike
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> in me je strah da ni nekdo pri EP umru ter pozabu izklopit elektriko :(
<BigWhale> je na japonskem ze raznesl reaktor al se ne?
<CrazyLemon> kjes jojo
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ni ne..niti ne bo :)
<BigWhale> ah pol so uspel ohladit zadevo
<CrazyLemon> baje so začeli z morsko vodo hladit
<Grega> omg
<Grega> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/352598/
<Seniorita> Paste #352598 | LodgeIt!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> fuck no kr ne rata mi neki sprogramirat pa da se jebeš
<upd> Grega lepo :)
<Grega> pac prijazen tic sem, kaj ces...
<Grega> :)
<upd> jah zato nimamo s.p. vsi jest bi ga poslal prvič že u 3**
<upd> :)
<Grega> ah, pac jasno je, da se najde en na 50
<Grega> ostali so super
<upd> jap toj Å¡e dobr :)
<Grega> no, zdaj jih je 49 :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: kako uporabljati "zeleno ozadje" na kubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4819/new/posts/
<upd> hah
<nafisa> ne znam s tem kopete delat :S
<Sky[xx]> :)
<nafisa> pa Å¡e spremenu mi je vse
<nafisa> dol to dat
<nafisa> hočem nazaj met, tko ko je blo
<nafisa> gremo pogledat, če bom dobila look nazaj
<nafisa> zdaj pa nimam več kuvertice za empathy :((
<Grega> :(
<Sky[xx]> napsy: a greva kej nalogo za statistiko delat ? :D
<Sky[xx]> prlet k men pa enga six packa :D
<nafisa> naloga za statistiko :S
<Sky[xx]> jp jp
<nafisa> ne me spominjat, da jo morm narest
<nafisa> a je do jutri zvečer za oddat?
<napsy> Sky[xx]: a ze dela ucilnica?
<napsy> ponavad je do nedelje zvecer
<Sky[xx]> učilnca ne dela pomoje sam mij zdj eden poslov na mail navodila :)
<Sky[xx]> tko da jo anrdim in pošljem asistentom na mail če učilnica ne bo delala :D
<napsy> wow celo dela spet
<nafisa> ja, sam res ... baje je server iz elektrike vrglo, k so elektriki neki ustvarjal
<napsy> sam zdj sm zgubu voljo do faxa za dans :)
<napsy> ko ze napol lezim :)
<nafisa> pišuka ... na disku imam lanske naloge naložene :(
<alyosha> pizda kaj une UPS baterije..sj so UPS? kaj to več ko 10min tezko da dela kašna
<alyosha> tko za cca 100€?
<Grega> woooooooot http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1702443/
<Seniorita> Justin Bieber: Never Say Never (2011) - IMDb
<alyosha> Grega:  zadnjic sem nekje vidu novico ja:D
<alyosha> biber movie
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha jah dela odvisn kaj mas prkloplen
<alyosha> en pc recimo ne
<alyosha> kao za server da maš
<alyosha> kaj ma uno 400W napajalnik?
<alyosha> to PC serveer ne neki profi zadeva
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> men drzi recmo 10 min mam dva pcja 350W
<alyosha> http://www.akcija.si/izdelek/73135/Nep-nap-UPS-Trust-PW-4130M
<Seniorita> Nep.nap. UPS Trust PW-4130M - Akcija.si
<alyosha> kaj od tega je kaj res 70min
<alyosha> al bolj lovske fore?:d
<bogdanov> tale je kr
<bogdanov> kul 1300VA
<bogdanov> ja bl lovske
<bogdanov> mogoce kj tazga k nerab
<bogdanov> ce mas
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> polneš mobitel:d
<bogdanov> tel linijo prklopleno
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem za enega dobrega
<alyosha> da ti pc dela pow urce
<alyosha> bi blo eni 300€?
<alyosha> a kaj kašn domači proizvod?:D se dela to kaj?
<alyosha> baterijo od kamjona?:DD
<bogdanov> hja
<bogdanov> smo tud ze probal
<bogdanov> sam ni to to
<alyosha> tudipomoje filanje ni ql pol ne
<alyosha> mislim hitro se stroši
<bogdanov> kva za 300eu
<bogdanov> bi nabavu?
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> ma ne to je use tko:d
<alyosha> teorija Å¡e:DD
<alyosha> nimam za burek kaj 300€
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> uzam za max 100eu
<bogdanov> vec nerabs
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> moram si job zrihtat jebemga
<alyosha> ja sj najbolj je to za te kratke prekinitve par sekund ko je
<alyosha> ko ti zjebe use za brezveze
<alyosha> ker če zmanjka pnavadi itak gre za urco al pa več
<bogdanov> ja pr nm je tko
<bogdanov> da crkne
<bogdanov> pa cez po minute
<bogdanov> nazaj pride
<bogdanov> in mej tokrat
<bogdanov> zivcnga nardil
<bogdanov> da sm mogu kupt
<alyosha> ja sj to je najbolj pogosto
<alyosha> hehe:D
<bogdanov> zdj pa k mam ups
<bogdanov> pa nezmanka
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> to itak:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> jebemga maste kašno delo u lj:D
<alyosha> tud da ni baš 100% legalan biznis:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mas sam
<bogdanov> ilegal pa legal
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem slišal da papir kradejo:d
<alyosha> so dali varnostnike pred kontejnerje:D
<alyosha> nevem kolko ton  na mesec da se pobere:D
<bogdanov> cene pjd za pa agenta
<bogdanov> pavs pod krinto
<bogdanov> krinko*
<bogdanov> pavs il/legal
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> itak
<alyosha> greš po hišah pa mal tko:D
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti maš ideje :)
<bogdanov> a res kradejo
<alyosha> se razgledaš:D
<alyosha> ej res je blo na dnevniku:D
<alyosha> da u lj nevem kje
<nafisa> ej, tako cigani delajo ...
<bogdanov> nafisa kva pa :))
<alyosha> so dlai redarje pred kontejnerje za papir:D
<nafisa> ena ciganka z dojenčkom zamoti človeka zunih ...
<bogdanov> tko k sola
<bogdanov> usak let biznis
<bogdanov> nardi z papirji
<alyosha> u BG je blo to aktualno ze pred leti
<bogdanov> solarji pa naivni papir nosjo
<alyosha> ja sj tosom zbirali ko smo bli klinci:d
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> tip pa zadej noter gre pa pobere vse, kar je možno
<alyosha> za končni izlet:D
<alyosha> bakr..aluminij
<alyosha> to je bizniz:D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<alyosha> evo sasa84  nam bo bakr zrihtala:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> cirkev ga je polna:D
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> en kolega
<bogdanov> gaj kradu
<bogdanov> pa je reku daso bajto lih delal
<bogdanov> k gaj prodaju
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> a nakonc boste Å¡e probal okrast silicijevo dolino?
<alyosha> nafisa:  samo da so €
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lahko tud $ pa funti:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma krkol sj bomo zmenal
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> heehhe:D
<nafisa> sam res ... kje je pa znak za funte?
<alyosha> ma nekje je samo se mi iskat ne da:D
<nafisa> ‘’¢@{}^<>—łjħ][“„æ\|€¶ŧ←↓→øþ÷פ
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> skoraj:D
<bogdanov> $$$$
<bogdanov> tole je vazn
<bogdanov> povemo use
<alyosha> tako ja.D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> #$%&/()=?**
<alyosha> joooj znorel bom
<nafisa> ah
<alyosha> nimam dela ze pizda
<alyosha> nespomnem se od kdaj
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> na socjalo
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> sem bil
<bogdanov> z enmu otrokam
<bogdanov> rec da si
<alyosha> pa je preveč komplikacij:D
<bogdanov> samohranilka
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<nafisa> jst imam delo ... če nimam kaj za delat, morm pa v sobi čepet, če pridejo kake stranke ... 18 ur na dan
<nafisa> za to, da imam sobo, stroške pa vlak poravnan
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> jaz nimam niti tega:/
<alyosha> jaz delam 0 in mam 0
<alyosha> cura me prezivlja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa stara pa bakice:D
<nafisa> ja, maš 0 pa je nič
<alyosha> pa na seko nesmem porabit ja:D
<nafisa> moj bivši je mel 900 € plače
<alyosha> pozabit
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pa je vse blo na anekse vezano
<nafisa> pa je moj denar žrl ...
<alyosha> ah mel sem jaz 1500
<alyosha> samo kje so te časi:D
<nafisa> na moj telefon hodil čike kupovat pa v mcdonslds
<alyosha> in najbolj zalostno od tega
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> da ko sem mel pare
<bogdanov> to se ks biu na ilegali
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> sem si Å¡e pufa naredu ohoho:D
<alyosha> heheh
<alyosha> nene to ko sem bil na legali
<alyosha> ilegala je blo slabše:DD
<Sky[xx]> alyosha: 1500 eur plače si mel ? :=)
<bogdanov> nafisa hehe
<bogdanov> kok je dons
<bogdanov> punc takih
<alyosha> Sky[xx]:  1 celo leto:D
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> in naredu sem 10k minusa u tem letu:D
<Sky[xx]> alyosha: pa vse zagonu al kva ? kva pa si delov ?
<alyosha> temu se reče talent:D
<nafisa> no, zdaj mam enga, k mi pufe plačuje ...
<alyosha> use sem zagonu:D
<nafisa> pravi, da bo visoka odkupna cena
<alyosha> sem mogu jest 2x na dan zunaj
<alyosha> pa porabu 500€n  amesec za vutro
<alyosha> in tako naprej:D
<alyosha> hitro se to porabi
<Sky[xx]> alyosha: kaj si mel to za en job ?
<alyosha> delal sem pa pri staremu...oz. za starega sem vodu agencijo turistično pa še ene 2 firme zravn
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoJhrpG5Gsk
<alyosha> papirologija
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dara Bubamara feat. Big Ali 2010- Ciao amore Spot
<alyosha> pogodbe
<alyosha> računi in taka sranja
<alyosha> sj je blo dela precej ne
<alyosha> smao so ple pare:D
<alyosha> ni blo tezko
<nafisa> zavarovalništvo? :D
<nafisa> :p
<alyosha> pol je pa stari zafuraw use ker je rusa nategnu:DD
<alyosha> pa je Å¡lo use:D
<bogdanov> alyosha je ukrajinke uvazu
<alyosha> hhe ne ne:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> smeti pa neka jajca so delali
<alyosha> usega po malo
<alyosha> samostari se je uzivew pa je kr dvigal:D
<alyosha> to ma on u krvi:D
<alyosha> pol je pa rus ugotovu en dan da fali na računu neki €:D
<alyosha> je bla pa cela frka:D
<nafisa> krvi?
<nafisa> njama njama
<alyosha> in smo usi ostali na cesti:D
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj bi rad? :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  bakr:D pa aluminij:p
<sasa84> a mislš d sm cigo? :P
<alyosha> jah ne..okoli cirkve maste tega polno sigurno:D
<bogdanov> haa
<alyosha> ceprav tam je bolj u zlatu use:D
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> tud tega se ne branmo:D
<alyosha> bo bogdanov  zdilaw to naprej:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> pjd ti u dzamijo po
<bogdanov> predpraznike
<bogdanov> bomo prodajal naprj
<alyosha> hahhha:D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> patike lahko tudi:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> adidas predvsem:D
<alyosha> pa najki:D
<alyosha> pizda so me u lj nategnili:D
<alyosha> sem mel nekih par koščkow zlata
<alyosha> neke gluposti neuporabne
<alyosha> in semzdilaw ne
<alyosha> nekih 15€ na gram
<alyosha> grem čez par dni u venecijo
<alyosha> 25-30€ na gram:D
<bogdanov> hah
<alyosha> smrduhi eni kupujejo pri nas in prodajajo u italiji za duplo
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> celo dela fri.uni-lj.si
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> po celem dnevu so porihtali
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32881_tt85u/Fotografija050.jpg
<alyosha> very pretty
<alyosha> *lick*
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[xx]> a tole je bla virgin ? :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ne boš ti mene lizal :D
<alyosha> je razdevičla nos:D
<alyosha> pfff
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> Perla Casino	Nova Gorica	March 17-21, 2011	€ 2,000 + €200
<nafisa> men kri iz nosa teče že nvm kolk let
<alyosha> buy in soune cifre:D
<Sky[xx]> adios
<alyosha> meni je ko se bil majhen bolj...zdj mi ze dolgo ne
<Grega> meni je, ko se je pesica zaletela v moj nos
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> se malo postrani je od takrat
<alyosha> to so izredne razmire:D
<Grega> od takrat se jim izogibam :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> jooooj
<alyosha> ju3 moram na njivo
<alyosha> dedku pomagat
<alyosha> praw se mi neda
<alyosha> prekopavat in tako dalje
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> Grega, se zgodi
<Grega> alyosha: se zgodi
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> alyosha, saj ni tako hudo
<alyosha> ma bolj se dogaja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ni ne
<alyosha> samo ki tko
<nafisa> to jst že nvm koliko let delam
<upd> kaj boš prekopaval zdej ko je zmrznjeno vse
<alyosha> da bi usaj kaj koristnega delali ne
<alyosha> delamo neke neumnosti
<nafisa> dogaja, Grega ?
<alyosha> upd:  na obali nine:D
<Grega> nafisa: kaj se dogaja?
<nafisa> ja kuga za boga pa delaš?
<alyosha> na obali ni blo zmrznjeno pomoje ze 2 mesca:D
<upd> aja
<alyosha> gor u planinah pa ja..bo kasneje za prekopavat:D
<alyosha> mi mamo čebulo posajeno ze kasen mesec:D
<upd> mja čez ene 2 meseca šele
<upd> lol.
<alyosha> res prej ko sem zivel gor pri tolminu
<alyosha> ki so planine
<alyosha> nemoras verjet res kašna ej to razlika
<alyosha> med obalo in ostalo slovenijo
<alyosha> Å¡e sploh glede tega sajenja in to
<nafisa> ja, da jih dobiš s pešico po nosu?
<alyosha> že na kozini je use 1 mesec kasneje
<alyosha> pa je 10min gor:D
<upd> res je full se pozna tkoj
<alyosha> tudi letos ko je bil uni sneg...na kozini 15cm na obali itak nič
<alyosha> jepa zapadlo no tudi letos:D
<alyosha> 1 dan za par ur smo meli malo snega
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> obala je obala
<alyosha> mediteransko podnebje pa take fore:D
<alyosha> pra wmoram požigalca pogledat nisem ga vidu ze neki časa:D
<alyosha> !google požigalec
<Seniorita> Po Igalec http://www.ratedesi.com/i/pics/Po-Igalec
<alyosha> wtf
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !google youtube pozigalec
<Seniorita> YouTube - pozigalec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUDeWYBGkyo
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha> ka ti bo pa torba če si kupu kolo!
<nafisa> zaradi tega, ker sem tipu rekla, da ne mislim f**** z njim, sem cupa
<alyosha> ta zmaga ne:D
<alyosha> cipa
<alyosha> :D
<upd> napsy
<nafisa> ah ... cipa*
<alyosha> ja tko je to
<alyosha> le tipu nočeš dat si use
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> svinja prasica:D
<alyosha> kurba:D
<nafisa> tipi, ki imajo full keša, mislijo, kaj so
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj iščejo po spletnih skupnostih ... zakaj ne grejo na www.sloescort.si
<alyosha> NIMAJO ful keša:D
<alyosha> so wannabe:D
<nafisa> neeeeeee ... on je full podjetnik
<nafisa> mi je rekel, naj si na netu pogledam karakteristike podjetnikov
<nafisa> rofl
<alyosha> jz tudi
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> iii, jutri je intervju z vampirjem na pop tv ... nekej, kar je kompatibilno z mojo slikico :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jooj odoh ja spavat ki čene nevem kdo bo jutri prekopaval njivo:D
<alyosha> upam da bo dž no:d
<sasa84> alyosha, dž bo
<alyosha> jah na obali naj bi zjutraj začel
<alyosha> počasi
<alyosha> popoldan bo pa zares
<alyosha> tko da bomo vidli
<sasa84> dž bo, dž :P
<alyosha> če malo zamudi bo prebozen:D
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj pa kšn indijanski ples? :P
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> zadnjic nekje sem prebral al slišal al neki ugalvnem:D
<alyosha> da indjanski ples deluje
<alyosha> zato ker plešejo dokler na začne padat:D
<nafisa> super
<sasa84> jp, plešejo dokler ni dežja :D
<alyosha> kar pa slej ko prej bo:D
<nafisa> pol pa kr ... net pa ga naštudirej
<sasa84> 1x že
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz pa grem spat zdj
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;9
<nafisa> bomo
<nafisa> not :D
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj jz tudi grem
<nafisa> lepo spi, saš
<sasa84> packa nafisa
<alyosha> gutte nacht
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> alyosha, ti tudi
<sasa84> nachti joši ;)
<nafisa> nočko
<alyosha> enako x2
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, bom pa packa
<nafisa> bolš ko cipa :D
<sasa84> nafisa, lepo pančkej ;)
<nafisa> bom probala
<nafisa> nič ne obljubim :D
<sasa84> hm...
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EPvAjOl8c
<Seniorita> YouTube        - MAYA ~ DJEVOJACKO PREZIME (2011)
<bogdanov> nafisa zate komad
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> bo treba čakat
<nafisa> mi torrenti delajo na polno
<nafisa> pa naj se počasi naloži
<nafisa> pa bom poslušala
<bogdanov> OKI DOKI
<upd> hahahahaha
 * upd n00b 
<bogdanov> kvaj blo upd
<bogdanov> najmansa
<bogdanov> napaka?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> JAP!
<upd> m != b
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> prov lačn sm zdej k sem rešu
<upd> bbl
<nafisa> kaj si rešu?
<nafisa> Spletna stran ni na voljo
<nafisa> Spletna stran na naslovu https://ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si/login/index.php morda začasno ne deluje ali pa je bila trajno premaknjena na nov spletni naslov.
<bogdanov> men
<bogdanov> dela
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> Nalogo oddajte v PDF datoteki najkasneje do petka, 13.3.2010, zvečer.
<nafisa> wtf?
<nafisa> Rok za oddajo:	nedelja, 13. marec 2011, 23:55
<nafisa> spod pa ok piše
<nafisa> to je tipo vzel vse od polonce
<nafisa> kr kopira učilnco od lani
<nafisa> bogdanov, hvala za pjesmo
<bogdanov> nema na cemu
#ubuntu-si 2011-03-13
<upd> waw zdej k nism na FB dejansko kaj naredim v celem dnevu :
<upd> d
<nafisa> waw ... jst nism skor nič na FB pa skor nič ne nrdim
<upd> hah :)
<CrazyLemon> wacap bičez
<nafisa> notink
<CrazyLemon> notink is gud
<nafisa> mislim ... national geographic imam prižgan ...
<nafisa> nisem za nikamor :D
<CrazyLemon> fensi
<CrazyLemon> kaj gledaš
<CrazyLemon> a tist zapor od zadnjič?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> zdaj so neki ubežniki iz mehike
<CrazyLemon> o cool
<nafisa> v glavnem, da si jih mažem z baby oljem
<CrazyLemon> zanimive načine majo ti ubežniki :)
<nafisa> ja, ni tako ko mi, ko gremo čez most pa smo na hrvaškem
<nafisa> pa sam tabla, da to je meja
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> o jojo
<CrazyLemon> kjes ba
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> eome care
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma nič..neke naloge moram oddat
<CrazyLemon> pa sm se odloču da to zdej nardim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> as ksn film zasledu
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ma en sm..samo ni zate
<CrazyLemon> nism si ga niti js zdownloadal
<bogdanov> pizda nc ni kvaj to
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ma zdj bo naleteu en val teh novih filmov
<bogdanov> morm gledat stare filme pizda
<CrazyLemon> k so zdej v kinu
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> sam ta ff4 je kr  hitr
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na spodobnem laptopu :)
<bogdanov> kva to
<bogdanov> firefox
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvaj ksn movie
<bogdanov> sportski
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> joj..spomnem se enga..ragbi pa to
<CrazyLemon> samo ne spomnem se naslova
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kj kovc
<bogdanov> al pacino
<bogdanov> alpa robert de niro
<bogdanov> pa un crnc
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> k igra
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> denzel washington
<CrazyLemon> samo je en novejsi se mi  zdi
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> to pa je fora
<bogdanov> k uci une
<bogdanov> mulce
<bogdanov> ragbi
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj un je dobr
<CrazyLemon> ni slab
<bogdanov> on ma dobre filme
<bogdanov> jah to sm gledu mau nazaj
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> naloga ... :S
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej na imdb kere f ilme ma :D
<nafisa> jst morm tud nalogo za statistiko narest
<bogdanov> american gangster
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> pa si zdownloadaš tistga k nisi gledu
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa ce sm use?
<bogdanov> :SS
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nisi :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj si rekla da obvladaš statistiko
<CrazyLemon> to je pis of pussy for you
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> tazadn
<bogdanov> je biu
<bogdanov> un vlak
<nafisa> nisem rekla, da obvladam
<nafisa> če bi, bi že lani nrdila izpit
<nafisa> saj mogoče bi ga nrdila
<nafisa> sam podatkovnih baz nism nrdila, pol se mi pa ni dal učit
<nafisa> sem si Å¡la kr pirsing narest
<CrazyLemon> no očitno se bova pol poleti skupi učila statistiko
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> podatkovne baze pa so pis of kejk
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> ma, 2,5 % mi je zmankal na izpitu
<bogdanov> nafisa kva nis sise
<bogdanov> pokazala
<bogdanov> pab blo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, itaq
<nafisa> pa kaj Å¡e
<nafisa> ne delam jst tega tam
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> CL noče odgovort na vprašanje :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> em..kle se z javo igram :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ti se igraš?
<nafisa> jst se mučim :(
<CrazyLemon> jah teb to paše
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwtqESFf684&feature=related sm vedu da ni narava kriva.
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Japan 8.9 richter earthquake & tsunami caused by HAARP again [HAARP Induction Magnetometer]
<upd> http://www.antropozofija.org/articles/pg/PROJEKT%20HAARP.html
<Seniorita> Projekt HAARP
<upd> gremo sestavt bomo delal lukne v ozonu
<nafisa> haha
<bogdanov> ker program kje uporablate za cekiranje diska
<upd> zakaj bi disk cekiral :)
<CrazyLemon> smart
<CrazyLemon> fsck
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mislm glede bad sektorjev pa to
<CrazyLemon> fsck :)
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> ah kurba..lih sredi programiranja mi gre v hibernacio
<bogdanov> prodam 2 rack serverja
<bogdanov> pc3 1300mhz
<bogdanov> 512 sdram 133
<bogdanov> 36gb scsi 10krpm
<bogdanov> kup kdo?
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> mislim, da ne bi
<bogdanov> ej ohranjena delata k nova :)
<nafisa> kaj naj jst s serverjem?
<bogdanov> hehe nevem :))
<nafisa> net tam ni nvm kaj ...
<nafisa> pol pa že samo zaradi tega se mi ne da met
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sm :D
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e input rabim zrihtat :D
<nafisa> a za ruleto?
<CrazyLemon> ruleto? :)
<CrazyLemon> za simple bančne transakcije
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča k je SP1 zuni za win7
<upd> a ni že 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..Å¡ele  zdj sm vidu updejt :)
<CrazyLemon> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2011/03/12/64773208_zeneva_14_mmc.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uff ker car bi bil da mam ta avto
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6QY5LOa6MM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;Season of the Witch&#39; Trailer HD
<CrazyLemon> evo to je zuni
<upd> končno sprogramiru gravitacijo tralalala
<upd> Zaradi silovitega potresa se je pospešilo vrtenje Zemlje, tako da je dan krajši za 1,6 mikrosekunde.
<upd> svaštva
<upd> Objavil medvedja_druzina dne 12.03.2011 ob 19:25
<upd> o fak ne bom meu več časa špilat cod6
<upd> haha
<marko__> A
<marko__> HOI
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> [03:08:10] <CrazyLemon> lej hudiča k je SP1 zuni za win7
<bogdanov> LOL?
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dvd filmi ne delajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4796/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo Wii doma
<BigWhale> ja
<uni4dfx> kaj je nunchuk?
<BigWhale> addon za kontroler
<BigWhale> k ga drzis v levi roki
<uni4dfx> a ga dobiš že zravn
<BigWhale> mislim da ne
<BigWhale> verjetn odvisn od pakiranja k ga kupis
<BigWhale> default je sam en remote zraven
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> kul
<uni4dfx> se Å¡pilam z emulatorjem za wii
<BigWhale> jest sem kupil wii sports,... tam je tud nunchuk zravn.. .. se mi zdi
<uni4dfx> sicer delajo zadeve... ampak mal težko je emulirat 6 žiroskopskih dimenzij :D
<uni4dfx> mam prklopleno miško pa joystick XD
<uni4dfx> poor man's wii
<uni4dfx> kolk si pa dal za vse skup
<BigWhale> no idea k je blo ze kr neki cajta nazaj
<BigWhale> Wii ni za nek hardcore gaming
<BigWhale> to mors vedet :)
<BigWhale> wii je za casual gaming
<napsy> js mam wii pa se ga ze ene pol leta nism dotaknu :)
<uni4dfx> js bi mel sam controller
<uni4dfx> za komp namreč
<uni4dfx> pol pravte da je PS3 bolš?
<napsy> za gaming, ja
<BigWhale> odvisn pac kaj zelis igrat
<BigWhale> ce hoces met social event
<BigWhale> pol poklices stiri kolege, nalozis tenis, spraznis dnevno sobo in gres dvojice
<BigWhale> pa zraven tri platoje pica
<BigWhale> piva
<BigWhale> za take zadeve je boljs wii
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> matr
<uni4dfx> to je že laži it vn pa tenis zares igrat
<uni4dfx> maš lahk še roštil zravn
<sasa84> mijauuuuuuuuuuuuu :D
<uni4dfx> purr purr
 * sasa84 se počoha :D
<uni4dfx> a tm za ušesi je fajn ane
<sasa84> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Zero Ballistics ( ne dela !!! )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4820/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> oh wow ker post
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] unimatrix: Zero Ballistics ( ne dela !!! )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4820/new/posts/
<miha> Vir: http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=78120#ixzz1GTe5n2Rn
<Seniorita> V javni upravi tudi pilotni projekti računalniških oblakov: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<miha> This Is Our Last Notice To You.
<miha> We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of US$18,500,000.00 Dollars in the intent of the deceased (name now withheld since this is our second letter to you).
<miha> hmmm :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Zero Ballistics ( ne dela !!! )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4820/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<upd> dan :)
<miha> yo
<miha> je kdo kej takega probu http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100113&#100113
<Seniorita> Flash ne dela preko proxy serverja - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<Grega> proxycap dela
<Grega> jaz si naredim ssh tunnel in zazenem proxycap in lahko gledam hulu
<miha> Grega: torej nism falil s kopiranjem tega? :)
<miha> napiš še ti če se ti da
<Grega> zdaj nimam casa, cez kako uro mogoce.. itak si mu pa napisal da je proxycap to kar rabi
<miha> no jst nism probal
<miha> fajn bi blo če napišeš 2 stavka da teb dela to
<miha> al kej
<miha> pač ko boš mel cajt :)
<Grega> bom potem
<miha> kul
<miha> Grega: a na linuxu je kaj takega?
<bajdec> kakega?
<miha> bajdec: http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100113&#100113
<Seniorita> Flash ne dela preko proxy serverja - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<miha> heh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Zero Ballistics ( ne dela !!! )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4820/new/posts/
<upd> aj kej mrzlo zuni
<nafisa>  po moje ni preveč
<nafisa> ne vem pa, kolk veter piha
<nafisa> aja, zakaj se vsi mal ustrašjo moje zadnje fotke, samo moje ne? :D hahaha
<christooss_> jo
<nafisa> samo moj ne*
<christooss_> a je že kdo bootal winse iz usbja?
<nafisa> ne, sam iz CDja
<christooss_> nafisa to ni dober odgovor?
<christooss_> :P
<nafisa> saj sem samo 1x probala
<nafisa> igrce delajo :D
<christooss_> wat?
<miha> !google what what butt
<Seniorita> What What (In the Butt) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_What_(In_the_Butt)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<napsy> pozna kdo kak dokumentarc o energijskih pijacah?
<napsy> gnome-shell pa je kr awesome :)
<bajdec> a ma kdo slučaj pretvornik IDE na CF (se mi zdi) kartico?
<miha> http://www.alternet.org/story/150158/groundbreaking_new_un_report_on_how_to_feed_the_world%27s_hungry:_ditch_corporate-controlled_agriculture
<Seniorita> Groundbreaking New UN Report on How to Feed the World's Hungry: Ditch Corporate-Controlled Agriculture |  | AlterNet
<bajdec> a obstaja kak "programski center" za Debian?
<bajdec> ?
<miha> aptitude ?
<sl-ed17> synaptic tudi
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne rabš dokumentarc..ti kr js povem da so škodljive :D
<miha> nič bolj kot ostale industrijske pijače
<CrazyLemon> ah kero neumnost si zdj reku..torej boš reku da je fruc enako škodljiv kot neki k redbull/shark/nameYourFavoriteEnergyDrink
<miha> enako kot cocacola/fanta/ora/vode z okusom...
<miha> fruc je morda bio al ka :)
<sl-ed17> razen vode (pa Å¡e tu je debatabilno) je vse en s....-
<CrazyLemon> zdej si pa nonsense govoriš..a ti se zaradi ore/vode z okusom poviša srčni utrip ?
<CrazyLemon> ker to je side effect energy drinkov
<miha> srčni utrip je sam problem, če maš slabo srce. sicer pa kofein, taurin, cukr so naravne stvari, sam predozirat ni treba
<sl-ed17> pa še smrdijo in okus imajo za nč :)
<miha> konzervansi, barvila, arome, to je pa vedno sumljivo
<miha> :)
<miha> kava + črni čaj + zelene radosti, to je pa vse mati narava :DDD
<sl-ed17> green peace :D
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> črni čaj?
<miha> ja no indijski angleški
<miha> kr pač
<bajdec> neki me zanima
<bajdec> a se da spremenit ta glavni meni v debian
<bajdec> k maš Sistem, da bi odstranil tam kaj ven
<bajdec> Recimo Zakleni zaslon
<CrazyLemon> mogoče v gconf-editorju
<miha> http://www.chiptune.com/
<bajdec> a ve kdo?
<bajdec> a je kaka datoteka?
<nafisa> oddana naloga za IVS :))
<CrazyLemon> [15:22:03] <CrazyLemon> mogoče v gconf-editorju
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<nafisa> OVS*
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da karkoli js napišem
<CrazyLemon> da bajdecu diskonekta povezavo ? :>
<CrazyLemon> ker to je že drugič :D
<CrazyLemon> [15:22:03] <CrazyLemon> mogoče v gconf-editorju
<CrazyLemon> [15:22:03] * bajdec has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<CrazyLemon> [15:42:03] <CrazyLemon> [15:22:03] <CrazyLemon> mogoče v gconf-editorju
<CrazyLemon> [15:42:03] * bajdec has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<CrazyLemon> [15:22:03] <CrazyLemon> mogoče v gconf-editorju
<bajdec> a je kaka datoteka za spremenit da zbrišem v Debianu ven tist v menuju za LogOut pa to?
<bajdec> ne najdem...
<bajdec> sem gledal
<CrazyLemon> kje je to sploh? v meniju kjer piše Programi |Mesta| Sistem
<CrazyLemon> ?
<bajdec> ja
<CrazyLemon> potem uredi menije
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na menije in Uredi menije :)
<bajdec> Sistem ne morem
<CrazyLemon> no..na ubuntuju ga lahko..tko da...gugl it :)
<bajdec> a veš k klikneš Sistem se napiše Nastavitve, Sistem potem spodaj pa O gnome, odjava,... in ta odjava bi rad dal stran :)
<CrazyLemon> oz dveh stvari ne moreš "O GNOME" ter "O Ubuntu"
<bajdec> ja no to
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..zakaj za vraga te moti taka malenkost k jo vidiš bl redko :)
<bajdec> ne vem :)
<bajdec> hudiča, čist v vsaki distribuciji se drugače reče firefoxu :)
<napsy> bajdec: debian nima firefox
<bajdec> ma iceweasel
<miha> napsy: we are legion for we are many
<miha> ups bajdec
<miha> :)
<sl-ed17> poglej v /var/lib/menu-xdg/menus
<sl-ed17> sam ne vem če to lahko kaj spreminjaš? backup prej :)
<sl-ed17> ali v /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg
<sl-ed17> tam je activate screensaver neki fajli
<sl-ed17> pa lock Screensaver
<nafisa> sovražim windowse
<miha> nafisa: :*******
<nafisa> če jih pa res ... iščem na netu driverje za win XP za tastar bratov komp ...
<nafisa> pa potegnem zip dol ...
<nafisa> noter pa novene inštalacije
<nafisa> a uninstall pa je
<sl-ed17> pojd na isohunt
<sl-ed17> poišči torrent 200.000 windows xp drivers
<sl-ed17> tam noter pa ni da ni driverjev
<sl-ed17> posnameš dvd in po namestitvi windows vstaviš da ti kar samo poišče pravega
<nafisa> pa mi je ratalo ... samo še za grafično driverje najdem
<napsy> lp
<napsy> damn je soparno dans
<nafisa> ne bi vedla ... sem skos v hiši pa je prov prijetno
<Mikoar> A DDR3/1333Mhz pomnilnik bo delal na maticni, ki podpira DDR/(max 400MHz) ?
<nafisa> a ni mal preterano tole, da bi delalo?
<miha> ne vem če so pini enaki, DDR2 in 3 vem da so različni
<miha> če pa so, pa dela avtomatsko na najmanjši skupni hitrosti (pnp) ?!
<miha> oz največji
<miha> torej 400 :)
<nafisa> sam če je največja 400 ... pol 1333 verjetno ne dela?
<miha> pol pač dela na 1/3 hitrosti, glede na to da so to dragi rami, je brezveze :D
<miha> recimo, vidu sm pokvarjene rame, kjer je pr polni hitrosti memtest86 kazu napake, če sm pa zmanjšu frekvenco, je pa delal.
<nafisa> fajn
<alyosha> kaj je kdo uporabljal ze se zgodi garancijo?
<alyosha> nekdo je reku da bo zdj se pozanimal pa nam bo povedal
<alyosha> pa sem pozabu kdo:d
<nafisa> garancije glede česa?
<alyosha> se zgodi
<alyosha> big bang
<alyosha> to ko nardiš dodatno 3 letno
<alyosha> na use kao
<nafisa> Å¡katlo se po moje lahko odpre
<nafisa> laptop baje tudi
<nafisa> samo če dodajaš opremo al pa jo menjaš
<nafisa> samo ... to morš kao tja nest pa ti menjajo za 20 €
<nafisa> baje moraš samo inšpekcijo omenit ...
<nafisa> pa je vse ok :)
<alyosha> ma to baje vem use kako in kaj:D
<alyosha> mene zanima kdo ki je res to ze delal
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kje je fora, da na Å¡katlo dajo garancijsko nalepko
<nafisa> res ne vem
<nafisa> v trgovini mi je rekel prodajalec, da je nalepka kr tko, ker jo baje morjo dat ... ampak če odpreš, ni nič narobe
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> kuga pomen re?
<nafisa> bogdanov?
<bogdanov> zdravo
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> nic :>
<nafisa> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> tako ... komp dela ... samo še update prenese pa inštalira in to je to
<alyosha> ma ta nafisa  je cela huda:D
<nafisa> ma, windowsi
<nafisa> update 31 of 47 ...
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> windowsi ja
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> vsaj en dan še lahko igram flipšerja na win xp
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj maš dosti drugih alternativ:D
<nafisa> ah, fuj
<nafisa> sem gledala ... noben ni tak
<alyosha> so bolši:D
<nafisa> ja pa kaj Å¡e
<miha> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/chatroulette-trolling-best-job-ever1.jpg
<alyosha> miha:  loool:D
<alyosha> tip je huud
<miha> hehe
<alyosha> zaslužu penzijo:D
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> 7mio
<alyosha> to je moj nov heroj:D
<alyosha> samo kako u 25 letih noben ni poštekal tega
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/epic-win-photos-trisexual-win.jpg
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  to je zate:D
<miha> :D
<miha> ona pravi, da kr sama, da ni seks
<miha> sm že spraševal
<miha> seks je če maš družbo
<BigWhale> to je ze skor omnisexual
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ah pol ni triseksualna:D
<alyosha> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/epic-win-photos-jesus-signature-win.jpg
<alyosha> hahah ta tudi je praw WIN
<alyosha> :D
<marko__> http://www.demotivation.us/the-less-you-have-1243981.html
<Seniorita> The less you have | Demotivation.us
<marko__> alkohol
<uni4dfx> marko__ lol
<nafisa> dejte, nehite se zajebavat iz mene
<uni4dfx> ja sam res, pejte raj kej poučnega na youtube delat
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/hacker-group-anonymous-brings-peaceful-revolution-america-will-engage-civil-disobedience-unt
<Seniorita> Hacker Group Anonymous Brings Peaceful Revolution To America: Will Engage In Civil Disobedience Until Bernanke Steps Down | zero hedge
<uni4dfx> gledat*
<uni4dfx> ne ne, to ni važn
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtzeOI2XXGM kej takga
<Seniorita> YouTube        - KARA | We&#39;re With You [HQ:MV] (ENG SUB)
<nafisa> BigWhale, saj kalorije se v postli pokurjo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] unimatrix: Zero Ballistics ( ne dela !!! )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4820/new/posts/
<BigWhale> nafisa, zlo mal v bistvu
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> ampak ja, that was the idea :P
<nafisa> ja no ... odvisno
<nafisa> ob 22h treba že spat
<nafisa> od 22-2h se najbolj kalorije kurijo
<nafisa> s spanjem
<nafisa> drugače pa ... hop marinka ... pa se tud večerja pokur takoj :D
<CrazyLemon> torej je najbolš sexat medtem k spiš
<miha> http://mens-news.com/2011/03/german-study-says-men-who-stare-at-breasts-are-healthier/
<Seniorita> German Study Says Men Who Stare at Breasts are Healthier
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  je sleep creep
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> fotr mi je rekel, da bom mogla kandidirat za županjo pri nas ... ker drugače bo kraj propadel
<nafisa> jst pa politika :S
<alyosha> jz letos kandidiram za zupana kopra
<nafisa> lepo
<alyosha> al pa ankarana nisem se še odloču
<nafisa> vso srečo
<nafisa> jst pa čimdlje proč od politike
<nafisa> že to mi gre v sramoto, da imam sorodnike v politiki
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  bo pa svetnik
<CrazyLemon> to sm že zdej
<nafisa> svetnìk
<alyosha> ja ma pol boš pri meni
<alyosha> u stranki
<alyosha> ne pri popotu
<nafisa> in keri stranki?
<nafisa> da mal vidim ...
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> greenKoper
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sem mislila da v uktrag33k :D
<nafisa> ultrag33k
<alyosha> ne ne to je za crazyja
<alyosha> jz sem bolj za zelene:D
<CrazyLemon> ti si lista ZZ
<nafisa> stranka green koper v ankaranu? :D hahaha
<alyosha> jz sem lista Busted! :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  nevem Å¡e al bom greenKoper al greenAnkaran
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> politika je kurba ... brez zamere izrazu
<nafisa> lej, kake butaste majo zdajle po tv
<nafisa> pa daaaaajjj ... to ni res
<nafisa> nimajo kaj za delat, pol pa takale
<alyosha> ne gledam več dnevnika ker samo znorim lahko
<nafisa> moj fotr gleda
<alyosha> predvidevam da to na dnevniku norijo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> 24ur
<alyosha> j ano...to je use dnevnik:D
<alyosha> grem jaz počivat
<alyosha> bbl
<nafisa> ti kar
<nafisa> lepo počivaj
<nafisa> jst bi raje kako drugače počivala
<nafisa> pa mi samo tole ostane trenutno
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi raje bil v jacuzziju
<nafisa> jst bi ležala nekje zdajle pri nekomu pri nogah :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko__> fak
<marko__> cel mrtev
<marko__> mogu bi se učit :(
<BigWhale> za mrtveca zgledas kar ziv ...
<nafisa> sam res
<nafisa> mare, kako je Å¡la poskusna matura?
<marko__> zamudil sem :>
<nafisa> ajej
<marko__> če sem ob 3 zjutraj prišel domov iz jebene slovenske bistrice
<nafisa> glej, da nauš na svoj pogreb zamudu, no
<marko__> ob 9 pa sem jo mel, pa pol sem zabluzil
<marko__> včeraj pa je itak bil odfuk
<marko__> dobra žurka :D
<nafisa> ja, lej ...
<nafisa> en dan pred maturo ne moreš žurat
<nafisa> to je 100 pa ena
<nafisa> vzem se mal v roke, no
<nafisa> jst zdaj inštruiram enga bučmana, k je 22 star pa maturo dela
<nafisa> ker mu je bla žurka bolša
<miha> hm
<nafisa> pa babe
<nafisa> zdaj pa joka, da ne zna
<nafisa> grem dol Å¡e po nek material za matematiko od moje mature ... k sem se lih spomnla ... brb
<marko__> jaz bom maturo naredil z levo roko :D
<marko__> seveda bom jamral, in jamral in se sam sebi smilil, ker taki sem, na koncu pa bom ziher nad 80 mel vse predmete
<marko__> as always
<marko__> poskusno sem pisal
<marko__> algoritme in programske jezike
<marko__> zadet in zaspan
<marko__> nisem vedel za sebe
<marko__> pa sem mel skoraj vse točke lol
<marko__> najboljše v razredu
<marko__> bolj me je strah fizike v torek
<marko__> pa jutri pišemo c# teorijo
<marko__> kr neki, nimam pojma o c#
<marko__> haha
<marko__> aleX-x
<marko__> ma same mladoletnice na fejsbuku dodane
<Mikoar> upd, kulk mas ti ram-a ?
<upd> 1gb
<upd> GB
<upd> a ti ga za 3ds max zmankuje a :)
<Mikoar> pa ti nic ne freeza al pa crashne 3dsmax?
<Mikoar> men se je oboje ze naredil
<Mikoar> si bom nadgradil na 2 GB ram
<upd> seveda da, vsakih 5 minut piše Not Responding al pa sesuje se pa se po 2 minutah obnovi sem se že navadil
<upd> jap 2GB je res minimum
<miha> 2gb je premal :)
 * miha običajno kuri 2.5 GB rama, torej mam 4 zdj
<miha> :)
<upd> je pa boljše kot en 1gb :) sicer pa ja 4GB za optimalno delovanje
<miha> vsekakor ja
<marko__> a ma chrome kak plugin
<marko__> da narediš screenshot celotne strani
<marko__> sem že našel
<upd> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/clanek/143724 heh
<Seniorita> Kurirji nam kradejo  Applove telefone
<nafisa> huh ... med informatiko pa maturitetnimi nalogami sem našla php tečaj
<nafisa> to pa lahko mal obnovim
<miha>  nafisa pridna
<nafisa> če bi bla rpidna, bi vse to že znala
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> upd:  samo kaj ni da prek IMEI-a bi lahko najdli kje je tel.
<alyosha> in ga  prišli iskat?
<upd> teoretično ja, praktično to ne use nikol
<BigWhale> php tecaj?
<BigWhale> to je ziher ceu LOL
<BigWhale> :>
<upd> sicer IMEI se da spremenit, vsaj v starejši verziji, ..
<alyosha> ma to ja samo tko nwem
<alyosha> sodelavkiod mame so prišli iskat
<alyosha> telefon ko ga je nabavla u trgovini:D
<alyosha> upd:  sepravi to ko prijavijo telefon da je bil ukraden ga ne dobijo nazaj?
<alyosha> tudi leta 2011?:D
<nafisa> ma, en iz FRIja ga je mel pri nas na srednji Å¡oli
<upd> jah odvisno, te ga ne bojo dobil, ker nimajo nobenih informacij o telefonu nobenih papirjev pač izgubljen v skladišču..
<upd> durgače bi bilo če bi ga že imeli doma, pa jim bi ga nekdo ukradel
<nafisa> fotokopiranje in razmnoževanje je prepovedano :D
<upd> no zdej več al manj izsledijo prek IMEI če prijaviš, al pa usaj pošto dobivaš da so mu na sledi drugaga pa ni
<alyosha> ma ja samo sj firma ki je poslala telefon ve katiri IMEI je bil od telefona
<alyosha> tko da če bi se malo potrudi bu ga dobu sigurno
<alyosha> še piše da eni od ukradenih telefoonov
<alyosha> so aktivni
<alyosha> kako pol jih ne morajo dobit nazaj
<alyosha> weird
<alyosha> pomoje se jim bolj ne da kot kaj drugega
<upd> ja preveč stroškov je za en tak telefon najdit
<alyosha> ja verjamem
<alyosha> samo tip je spušu 800€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ubijem jih za 800€
<upd> hah jah dobr da jih ni 10 naročil
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> dobro polbi jih poiskali:D
<alyosha> pol
<nafisa> aly, ne moreš za pof****** 800 € ubijat ... kaj naj pol jst tipa ubijem, k mi je dolžen 1500 €?
<upd> najprej ga oropaj bol ubij je bolj racionalno :PO
<upd> polplpp
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, ne bi bilo Å¡voh
<BigWhale> ubijes jih za 800 EUR?
<BigWhale> res?
<BigWhale> no, da vidmo
<nafisa> jst jih ne za 2x tolk
<upd> http://www.razvijalci.si/apple/6/apps/5 40€ cena oho, to kodo bi res rad vidu.
<Seniorita> Penny Stocks Millionaire - Slovenski Apple razvijalci
<nafisa> sam sem kr vesela, da imam kaj za jest pa je
<lobi> vprasanje
<lobi> kdo uporablja kdenlive
<lobi> in ce se da dodat komentar na video
<lobi> kot olblacek
<lobi> oz. kaj podobnega kot lahko to vidimo na youtubu
<upd> !google kdenlive add comment in video
<Seniorita> OpenShot Video Editor: Import Kdenlive and Kino Projects! http://www.openshotvideo.com/2010/03/import-kdenlive-and-kino-projects.html
<nafisa> glavno, da bo epica v LJ
<upd> epic ?
<upd> a
<nafisa> jup
<nafisa> http://www.rockthestage.si/2011/01/22/epica-31-03-2011-cvetlicarna-ljubljana-21h/
<Seniorita> EPICA + predskupine &#8211; 31.03.2011, CVETLIČARNA, LJUBLJANA 21h &raquo; ROCK the STAGE
<nafisa> !google epica
<Seniorita> Epica Online http://www.epica.nl/
<upd> poznam ja, samo heh mogoče pridem
<nafisa> 21 € vstopnica
<nafisa> cnej ko za siddharto :S
<upd> ja itaq :D
<upd> sam kje so spet to svetličarno najdl d0h
<nafisa> ja, nvm
<nafisa> saj ni tako bedn plac, no
<nafisa> pa ne hodim jst po koncertih ...
<nafisa> jst sem bolj v CDju bla pa SNG pa take
<upd> aja
<upd> jah ni slab je na nivoju nekje plac
<nafisa> musko bol poslušam na kompu
<nafisa> ampak tole bi pa res Å¡la
<nafisa> če na cohena ni šlo it
<upd> heh ma jst ne vem kako to v živo izpade
<nafisa> simfoničnega goth benda še dolg ne bo v sloveniji :D
<upd> jap
<upd> men se zdi da bo bolj tko tko usaj kar vem o tem ozvočenju v takšnih prostorih
<upd> ker za takšno musko more bit to zlo dobr zrihtan
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoCtOpUR7I&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - MAMA MANKA - MOJ FLOKI
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pol pa kr vsi utihnejo :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], kuga pa ti skačeš?
<Sky[x]> štroma je zdj že 2x zmankal :S
<nafisa> aja? :S
<nafisa> da nisi kje pri FE/FRI doma :D
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> joke
<nafisa> zadnjič ga je tud pri nas v šiški
<Sky[x]> tale je huda :D
<Sky[x]> http://matura.cosmopolitan.si/izzivi/tedenski/moj-ata/
<Seniorita> Moj Ata - Tedenski izziv - Cosmopolitan Slovenija
<Sky[x]> Moj Ata mi vsakič prinese najboljše cimetove in karamelne piškotke in resnično naju s sestro zna pomiriti.
<Sky[x]> Življenja brez Ata si ne predstavljam in imam ga zelo rada.
<nafisa> kolk je ta baba stara?
<christooss_> jo jo
<christooss_> a je kdo postavljal spletno trgovino
<christooss_> ?
<christooss_> oz katero predlagate
<christooss_> plus katera ima za slovenščino podporo
<nafisa> nima gregsy ene spletne trgovine?
<christooss_> nevem
<upd> ima.
<upd> opencart.
<christooss_> ok tnx
<christooss_> bom pogledal
<sasa84> čafči :D
<upd> np, al pa pri njemu kupiš hosting
<upd> čao!
 * sasa84 požgečka christooss_ 
<upd> in adijo
<nafisa> lej, k se žgečkajo tuki
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sasa84 tnx
<christooss_> to sm rabu zdej :)
<christooss_> da me mal zbudi
<sasa84> sej lohk te še kje drugje požgečkam :P
<sasa84> khm, pardon... postni čas, pokora...bla bla, jst pa lumpariej zganjam :P
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sej jst ne vrjamem v te stvari tako, da go ahead :)
<sasa84> pr lumparijah a ne? :P
 * sasa84 mal nabrita zadne cajte
<christooss_> in prav je takoo
<sasa84> amen brother :D
<sl-ed17> v kaj si se vrgla, - jeziki?
<christooss_> jebemo
<christooss_> preveč passwordov se mam za zapomnit
<Grega> ah, bimbo, naredi tako kot jaz.. vse imej 123456
<Grega> jaz in 95% drugih ljudi :)
<christooss_> sam res
<christooss_> matr sm neumen
<christooss_> od danes naprej bom mel
<christooss_> tnx
<Grega> np
<christooss_> Grega a ti opencart laufaš?
<Grega> ja
<Grega> up. ime je seveda "admin"
<Grega> :)
<christooss_> kolk je pa to kej izi :)
<christooss_> admin
<christooss_> geslo pa itak 123456
<Grega> *ups*
<christooss_> a maš kšno že postavljeno
<christooss_> da vidim kako to zglead in RL
<Grega> kako si vedel? ::(
<christooss_> ugibal
<Grega> um..
<Grega> http://www.jekoplan.com/ http://cantus.ruf.si/ http://www.dinl.si/ http://otroskaigrala.ruf.si/ http://www.xn--otroke-sobe-jhc.si/
<Seniorita> Pisarniški stoli - Pisarniško pohištvo - Jekoplan d.o.o.
<Grega> http://www.aniles.eu/
<Seniorita> Aniles trgovina. eu
<christooss_> a slovenščina je po defaultu
<Grega> ne
<Grega> mislim.. ni paketa, sam mores prevest
<christooss_> ampa?
<christooss_> ročno
<Grega> oz. je paket, ampak je lame
<christooss_> aha
<christooss_> no bom to mal sprobal
<christooss_> kolk je pa kej templejtov na voljo?
<Grega> al pa das meni 10eur na mesec in se sploh nic ne jebes s tem :)tezko je dober template najt
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> mislm al sm geek al nism
<christooss_> bom pa že postavu neki tacga kt je spletna trgovina
<Grega> mnogi so probali.. malo jih je uspelo.. :>>
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> moj kolega je delu spletno trgovino ... za eno trgovino z otroškimi vozički ... k sem hotla, da je modra za fantke ... ne pa roza
<sasa84> o Grega
<sasa84> ;)
<Grega> oooooo serbusss
<nafisa> Sky[x], a spet elektrika?
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<Sky[x]> že 3x je zmankal štroma grr
<christooss_> takoj poklicat na Elektro slovenije
<christooss_> pa jih napizdit kaj se grejo
<Sky[x]> zgleda da so se japonci prklopil na nas
<christooss_> :)
<Sky[x]> in nas zato meče :D
<christooss_> reč da ti lih loudaš zadnjo sezono breeja da NUJNO rabiš komp
<christooss_> zih bodo sam zate kabl iz JE krško prklopil
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> al pa razočaranih gospodinj
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<christooss_> a sam vam odklaplajo?
<Sky[x]> dragon ball kai 96 sem ap res hotu pogledat
<christooss_> al sosedom tud
<Sky[x]> pa ga sploh Å¡e ni gor :S
<bogdanov> jo
<christooss_> jo jo
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<christooss_> ma nč mal sprobavam spletne štacune
<bogdanov> aja zakva pa to
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> rabm neki prodat :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> 30 letn mi govori, kake spletne strani bi vse naredu pa kaj vse bi mel pa nvm kaj ... pa po googlu ne zna iskat niti ne zna angleško
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> nafisa never trust anyone over 30 :)
<nafisa> i have a man over 30 YO
<christooss_> ne razumem
<christooss_> :9
<nafisa> tipa imam, ki je preko 30 let star ... years old=YO
<Sky[x]> hudo
<Sky[x]> jst mam pa mamo k je stara čez 70 :)
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> zanimivo
<nafisa> sem mislila, da pri 50ih so že ženske v menopavzi
<Sky[x]> nv kaj hočeš s tem pvoedat sej to je ja normalno
<nafisa> christooss_> nafisa never trust anyone over 30 :)
<christooss_> nafisa to sem razumel
<christooss_> samo nisem razumel kaj hočeš s tem povedat
<nafisa> ja, njemu najbolj zaupam :)
<christooss_> sam to še vseeno ne izniči moje izjave :)
<nafisa> to pomeni, da ne smem mojmu zaupat?
<christooss_> jup :)
<christooss_> hehe
<nafisa> joj, ker nasvet
<nafisa> krut
<nafisa> moj bi bil hud, če bi mu povedala :D
<nafisa> hehe ... skaju je spet elektrike zmankal
<nafisa> sem se odločla, da bom naloge oddajala vsaj pol dneva pred rokom oddaje ... sem potem zvečer tako pomirjena
<uni4dfx> hmm jst tud nucam Å¡e en UPS
<uni4dfx> pa dva serverja bom mel
<Grega> a samo mene net jebe, al je nekaj fucked up?
<nafisa> ne bi vedela
<nafisa> men so far dela ok?
<uni4dfx> siol?
<uni4dfx> men T-2 vredu dela
<Grega> t-2
<uni4dfx> ktere DNSje maš
<nafisa> siol men dela lepo
<nafisa> lih sem uploadala mojo bludi šlikčo
<Grega> ni resolv kriv, pac full pocasi dela
<Grega> ko sem sshjan na remote box
<mancaXXL> azdej so pa vsi utihnl? :D
<miha> ne zakaj
<mancaXXL> vprašam, ne
<miha> no ne vem :)
<nafisa> xxl je pa velikost za majco :D
<nafisa> rofl
<miha> za zize?
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ma, joške so majhne ...
<miha> Å¡koda
<nafisa> proti ostalemu telesu
<nafisa> tako da ...
<mancaXXL> sam za moje učeke je pa tukile bolj umirjeno ... mi belo ne buta v oči ... a se da na xchatu kako prebarvat ozadje?
<christooss_> seveda
<christooss_> desni klik na chat
<christooss_> settings
<christooss_> potem pa maš tm colourez
<nafisa> ne morem prit do Shrani
<uni4dfx> kir šit je ta naša ekonomija
<uni4dfx> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=SBITOP:IND
<Seniorita> Slovenian Blue Chip Idx (SBITOP:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
<nafisa> premali ekran imam
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e pada vse
<christooss_> nafisa stisn alt pa z miško premakni okno višje
<christooss_> uni4dfx sej ni tolk hudo no
<uni4dfx> christooss_ a si pogledu sliko za 2Y
<uni4dfx> oziroma 3Y, in 5Y
<christooss_> hm a si v jami živel to se ve da pada zdej normalno sej je bla kreditna kriza
<christooss_> nima noben za kupovat
<uni4dfx> christooss_ primerji z drugimi državami zdej
<uni4dfx> nemčija: http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GDAXI+Interactive#symbol=^GDAXI;range=1d
<Seniorita> DAX Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance
<uni4dfx> že 2 leti raste
<nafisa> fuj ... morm nekako pol vse sprement
<christooss_> ja pr nas pa že dve leti ne pada ampak je približno na enaki ravni ostaja
<uni4dfx> UK isto http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^FTSE+Interactive#chart1:symbol=^ftse;range=1d;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined
<christooss_> od 2009
<Seniorita> FTSE 100 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance
<christooss_> sam tud če se tole dvigne za 100% ne bo enmu k dela pri prvatniku to ama nič pomagal
<christooss_> samo cene bodo Å¡le gor
<uni4dfx> ja nevem js nisl lih zadovoln s tem da je ful padl in zdej ostaja isto, medtem ko gre vsem ostalim gor že 2 leti
<CrazyLemon> wacap bičez en hos
<christooss_> uni4dfx sej ne pravm da je supr
<christooss_> ampak boljš to k pa padec ane
<uni4dfx> ja sej bol ne mormo past
<christooss_> to vedno lahko
<christooss_> wtf?
<uni4dfx> sj smo mel skor najhujši padec na svetu v tej krizi
<uni4dfx> vsaj po GDPju
<christooss_> k ti spet pove nič o razmerah v državi
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> to je sam en od indikatorjev kolk v shitu smo trenutno
<nafisa> mmm, te barve so že lepše
<nafisa> ok, mojo sivo Å¡e morm spremenit
<christooss_> kolk pa je trenuten bdp?
<christooss_> plus kako smo najslabše odnesl?
<christooss_> irska, mađarska, grčija
<nafisa> lala
<miha> christooss_: edin kr je blo, je bil mali javni dolg. zdj ga bo pahor v 4 letih nabil do maximuma, in pol se pravljice končaj
<miha> o
<uni4dfx> christooss_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_%28real%29_growth_rate
<miha> smo na istem kot grki
<Seniorita> List of countries by real GDP growth rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<uni4dfx> velik slabš smo odnesl od grčije in ostalih
<miha> uni4dfx: ja slovenija je mela sam 25% javni dolg, zdj ga bo pahor nabil na 60% pol pa konec pravljic. pr 80% pride imf :)
<uni4dfx> samo 8 držav na svetu jih je na blo na slabšem od nas
<miha> Å¡e 3 leta pr trenuntem tempu
<miha> pa nas bodo oni resetiral
<miha> pa je
<uni4dfx> pahor je itak imbicil
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko ;)
<miha> križanič je še večji
<nafisa> papa, saš
<nafisa> bomo
<nafisa> nočko
<sasa84> papa nafi ;)
<christooss_> ok poglej kako je afganistanu zraslo
<christooss_> pa kolk so oni uspešna država
<uni4dfx> christooss_ čaki a ti pokažm še GDP per capita
<miha> vsi ti neosocialisti so poraz
<miha> križanič, tajnikar, mencinger...
<miha> in podobni genialci
<uni4dfx> 2010 smo mel 23k$ na prebivalca
<uni4dfx> 2007 al nek tm je blo pa 27k$ na prebivalca
<uni4dfx> to je OGROMN padec
<miha> še hanžek ve več o ekonomiji od njih
<uni4dfx> ma itak slabšga folka nebi mogl met na tistih pozicijah
<miha> posvet o razvoju slovenije
<miha> pridejo 4 pravniki, hanžek.. in to je to
<miha> :D
<miha> bomo z zakonom uredili povečanje inovativnosti!
<miha> pri tem bomo dodatno trošarino uvedl
<miha> za sklad za razvoj inovativnosti!
<miha> mora delovati!
<miha> kdor dvomi, je grd "neoliberalec"
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> ja sej so budale nasedl pa volil za pahorjevo "hurrr durr politiko sprememb"
<uni4dfx> evo ti spremembe
<christooss_> uni4dfx jst čist drugače berem številke o bdp padcu za 2009 :)
<christooss_> in za javno finančni dolg :)
<uni4dfx> ja nevem kje ti to bereš
<uni4dfx> js ti lahko vse source polinkam
<CrazyLemon> ja..dejmo raj janšo ponovno na oblast!
<miha> christooss_: odvisno kaj šteješ pod dolg države. uradno je 35%, če šteješ pa vsa jamstva raznim javnim zadevam. je pa 60%
<nafisa> politiko postrelt! :P
<uni4dfx> nafisa anarhija nikamor ne pelje ;)
<christooss_> http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=STAT/10/157&format=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en
<christooss_> evo source
<christooss_> bemo
<christooss_> wiki ni source :P
<christooss_> ne sej je :)
<Seniorita> EUROPA  -  Press Releases -  Second notification of government deficit and debt figures for 2009
<miha> smo sposobni česa takega http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D6neBzTnOQ&feature=player_embedded ? :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - A99 Operation Empire State Rebellion - Communication #1
<christooss_> se opravičujem bogovi wikipedije
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> svetovnemu monetarnemu skladu ni za vrjet
<christooss_> spljoh
<nafisa> spljoh :D
<uni4dfx> christooss_ čak ne morš to zdej primerjat... to je v eurih prvo kot prvo
<christooss_> % != €
<miha> christooss_: ko bomo moral NLB krpat bomo v istem sraju kot irci
<miha> vse pride
<miha> 250 miljonov to še za stožice ni dost
<nafisa> hahaha
<christooss_> sej kaj pa se je gradil jebene stožice
<christooss_> bi se lahk dal v nlb
<miha> ja v istem trenutku NLB odobrila 80 miljonov za stožice in fehtala državo za 250 miljonov
<miha> ironija je bla popolna
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..NLB je potrebno prodat..in to hitro
<CrazyLemon> več profita bo od stožic k pa od NLBja
<christooss_> sej bo trg vse uredil
<CrazyLemon> thats for sure
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja lahk bi jo goldman sachsu.. sam po nižji ceni kot je zdj
<miha> sam pol se konča zabava naše socialistične elite
<miha> ko bodo račune dejansko moral plačevat
<miha> NLB pa nikol več ne bo mela zgube!
<christooss_> rofl
<bogdanov> CL
<bogdanov> kje mas un film dvdrip?
<christooss_> optimis
<christooss_> t
<CrazyLemon> ma kdorkoli k ve kako se dela z banko...sam tile k so trenutno ne :)
<christooss_> sej a so goldman sachs zjebal slovenski socialisti?
<miha> goldman sachs NIKOLI nima izgube, sam vsi ki poslujejo z njimi, fašejo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poisci na partisu :)
<bogdanov> aja je gor da vidm
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je..ampak če je na torrentleechu pol je verjetno tudi na partisu :D
<uni4dfx> GS je mel tud izgube ob krizi leta 2008
<uni4dfx> ampak so se pobral v manj kot pol leta
<uni4dfx> mi se Å¡e zdej nismo!
<miha> ja saj :D
<miha> vrnu državni denar z obrestmi pa še za nagrade je mel :D
<miha> to je banka, ko obvlada biznis
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> yup
<miha> so prasci, sam znajo
<miha> dejstva.
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj tudi NLB je mel za nagrade :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol good one
<christooss_> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: je kdaj NLB vrnu državi denar?
<miha> za vse dokapitalizacije od 1990?
<CrazyLemon> miha nlb je država :D
<miha> ne
<miha> ni.
<miha> NLB je privat banka od naših socialistov
<miha> sam država jo redno rešuje
<uni4dfx> davkoplačevalski denar ni njihov, so lahko še stokrat državna firma
<CrazyLemon> miha kok js vem je v državni lasti
<miha> zarad NLB imamo hilde in zidarje
<miha> ja
<miha> upravljajo jo pa LDSovci
<miha> že skoz
<miha> tud pod janšo
<miha> :D
<christooss_> lds niso socialisti!!
<uni4dfx> lol Å¡e v isti zgradbi majo upravo
<uni4dfx> za hitrejši dostop
<christooss_> ne žalt :)
<miha> christooss_: lds niso liberalci. to je očitno.
<christooss_> ja
<christooss_> tudi to je res
<christooss_> sam ne mi žalt socialistov :P
<bogdanov> crazy aj zakej as gledu ze?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sam trailer sm prečekiral..zgleda kr ok :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..easy fix kako prit vn iz krize... prodat NLB ter začet uvajat odprto kodo v državno upravu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> kdor se ni sposoben naučit linuxa, pa na zavod, zihr ga bodo veseli na prostem trgu
<miha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy dljam ti povem :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ni treba met linux takoj gor...ampak en je pa lepo napisal
<CrazyLemon> trenutno v DU uporabljajo office 2003
<CrazyLemon> kateri pa  zgleda skor identično k openoffice
<miha> jap
<CrazyLemon> tko da je zdej idealen čas da se odločijo za ooo
<miha> 2007 je precej zapleten za uporabnike 2003
<CrazyLemon> al pa naj zapravjo še več denarja in kupijo office 2010
<miha> vsi ki jih poznam
<miha> so gledal ko butli
<miha> pol jst po googlu isku
<miha> kje za vraga je tista opcija
<miha> na kirem zavihku
<miha> pod kiro sekcijo
<miha> kira ikona
<miha> če to preprosto
<miha> pa tud ne vem
<nafisa> ja ... če imajo 2003, je najbolš, da grejo na openoffice
<nafisa> samo na faxu učijo že v 2007
<CrazyLemon> učijo? :D
<mancaXXL> grem kle dol
<nafisa> učijo, ja
<nafisa> na upravni večino bab nima pojma, kaj je excell
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa te  učijo? kako oblikovat tekst?
<nafisa> ej, ne znajo iz neta shranit sliko pa jo v word prenest
<nafisa> dejansko
<nafisa> vidla na lastne oči
<nafisa> to je na izpitu
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs krajst..zgodilo se je neki kar nism pričakoval... očitno je upravna hujš k fdv :P
<nafisa> po tistem sem videla, zakaj imamo javno upravo takšno, kot jo imamo
<nafisa> ne ve, da je my documents moji dokumenti
<nafisa> polom ... ti rečem ...
<nafisa> slabo mi je postalo, ko sem to vidla
<nafisa> to so ženske, k znajo prižgat komp pa pogledat mail
<nafisa> itaq jim pa vse na kompu drugi nrdijo
<bogdanov> jah toj odvisn od posameznika kok ga zanima pac rac
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> lej ... moj fotr ve, da my documents so moji dokumenti
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> toje tko k en folk nezna dolit olja u avto
<nafisa> pa zna CD dat v komp pa Å¡ah zagnat
<bogdanov> pa pelje na servis
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ej, nimam avta pa znam
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj hočš reč..da ne znam dolit olja v avto al kaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah dobr pac eni ne alpa nocjo :)
<bogdanov> crazy ne tko govorim
<bogdanov> so stvari k nekateri znajo nekateri ne
<bogdanov> nemors usega znt :)
<nafisa> sorry ... na fax bi mogl sprejemat ljudi, ki imajo vsaj osnovnošolsko znanje angleščine???
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<christooss> My car is red.
<nafisa> in pol je ena od the žensk obupala in šla v celje na višjo turistično ...
<nafisa> teh*
<nafisa> in ne zna niti angleško, kaj šele nemško, italijansko al pa francosko ... rusko ...
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> tako da ... ja, polom
<nafisa> ko sem te ženske vidla ... me je minilo do vsega
<nafisa> najbolš pa je. k se moj brat tako šopiri, kako zna s kompi ... pa v bistvu zna sam igrce inštalirat ... urejat besedila v wordu pa ne zna :D hahahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<uni4dfx> lahkonoč :)
<uni4dfx> Å¡e posebej tebi nafisa ;)))
<nafisa> lahko nočko uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> lejga suckupa
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne lahko noč še posebi meni pa bogdanovu ??
<CrazyLemon> prasec!
<christooss> :)
<christooss> lahko noč CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> a kr skupaj gresta...interesting :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč pol obema!
<bogdanov> :)))
<christooss> :)
<christooss> ajd pol
<bogdanov> ln
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ful je huda kvaliteta videa :)
<CrazyLemon> oz slike
<CrazyLemon> sam zvok neki je..
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-05
<CrazyLemon>  Po obljubah vladajoče stranke SDS bi tako moral liter 95-oktanskega bencina pri nas stati okoli 1,2 evra.
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> a si al niisi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu 11.10 je totalno neuporaben
<uni4dfx> niti winxp shared folderjev ne zna več brat
<uni4dfx> to ne morš verjet prov vsaka verzija je slabša od prejšne
<CrazyLemon> you go troll boy!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> Call me what you want, Ubuntu ne rab mene da si sramoto dela.
<CrazyLemon> povej mi..kateri OS uporabljaš? :)
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu 11.10
<CrazyLemon> torej uporabljaš "totalno neuporaben OS"... zakaj že? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zato ker žal nimam boljših opcij
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1027
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; &#8230; for human beings
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon bastard
<alyosha_sql> sem brezvezde delal nalogo za statistiko
<alyosha_sql> uno je samo za Ljubljanske
<alyosha_sql> mi mamo drugo ki je do srede
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1382-1: Light Display Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1382-1/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql prva naloga je za vse..ker takrat še nismo meli sežanske učilnice
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_sql> mi mamo drugo ki je do srede
<CrazyLemon> ee Å¡emso Å¡emso
<alyosha_sql> ja ne
<alyosha_sql> tu so rekli usi da ne
<alyosha_sql> na sezanski učilnici je zdj naloga pač
<alyosha_sql> ki jo mamo
<alyosha_sql> pojma ti nimaš
<alyosha_sql> Å¡tudent pa tak
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql haha.. da utišam tebe in vse pametne tam
<CrazyLemon> Na voljo od:	torek, 1. marec 2011, 21:10
<CrazyLemon> Rok za oddajo:	ponedeljek, 7. marec 2011, 23:55
<alyosha_sql> ja
<alyosha_sql> na ljubljanski učilnici
<CrazyLemon> dej človek..ne mislim sploh debatirat o tem če ne znaš brat :D
<alyosha_sql> pojma ti nimaš šime ppoooojma
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem tu me zajebavaš da delam naloge
<alyosha_sql> ki jih ne rabim
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da nimaš pojma kaj se dogaja...še kako rabiš naloge
<CrazyLemon> če bi delal vsak teden dve bi bilo premalo :D
<alyosha_sql> de jdej
<alyosha_sql> pojma ti nimas
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> zdj mamo Prahca
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> smešen je
<alyosha_sql> D
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> lalz
<zdobersek> kter smejko
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> a ne CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nadn
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not a decimal number ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: brb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek be right back ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: exavtly
<zdobersek> exactly*
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: explain
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 Extra plausible alien insemination?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: dunno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 sad..so sad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 zdobersek1
<CrazyLemon> elle macpherson je spet samsak!
<CrazyLemon> samska*
<zdobersek1> samsak it is
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: sej fajn, ampak komu mar, ce Kim medtem kaze 'blazinice'?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 meni mar! i'm going for it!
<CrazyLemon> blazinice pa kr tebi prepustim!
<zdobersek1> !g elle macpherson
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo elle macpherson elle+macpherson
<CrazyLemon> lmao!
<zdobersek1> fajn ...
<zdobersek1> lmao CrazyLemon 47 let je stara
<zdobersek1> out of your league!
<CrazyLemon> born 29 March 1964
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Vse delavnice potekajo po dva dni dopoldne ali popoldne in so prosto odprte samo za ženske in trans osebe.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a greva?!?
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: how about no.
<zdobersek1> oz. ...
<zdobersek1> lahk greva pecat!
<CrazyLemon> pa sej!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: meeh ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 the grey!
<CrazyLemon> yw!
<zdobersek> ta mali je za narezat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omg! christine hendrickson https://imgur.com/a/NMkY6 ! :D
<Pepelka> Photo Album - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> -on
<Pitko> večer
<Pitko> zdej sm pršu sem žnarat hihi :) kako ste?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj naj s tem?
<Pitko> nisi mi odgovoru če prideš v petek 16?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-06
<CrazyLemon>  Tu bo šlo za izdelek Padfone, ki bo v eni napravi združeval prednosti pametnega mobilnega telefona, tablice in žepnega računalnika.
<CrazyLemon> kaj je žepni računalnik?
<CrazyLemon> kalkulator? :)
<uni4dfx> Žepno računalo
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni palm mel prav pocket pc?
<CrazyLemon> mel!
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima predstavitev cee'da http://www.kia.si/static/geneva_2012/ :)
<Pepelka> KIA - v živo s salona Ženeva 2012
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ceeeeeeee'dd
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx je lep ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> itak KIA ftw
<CrazyLemon> zdej si me pa presenetu :D
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da boš reku..mah kje.. bmw letnik 2000 m3 ftw :D
<uni4dfx> no ja sej to tud ampak KIA je Å¡e zmer zakon
<CrazyLemon> komaj čakam da pokažejo novega pro cee'da :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je že nov cee'd bolj dinamičen..me zanima kaj so naredili s pro cee'dom
<zdobersek> Greetings, friends of the Internets
<CrazyLemon>  Tako je kot primer navedla, da je lahko v paket vključeno zavarovanje pred trčenjem letala v osebno vozilo,
<CrazyLemon> to mam!
<CrazyLemon> tko da..če letalo trči v avto bom ziher  neki dobu nazaj! posmrtno seveda!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: BRAINSTORM
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj, ce takrat nisi v vozilu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where's the fun in that? :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej se na top gear, potem!
<zdobersek> bos znan!
<zdobersek> ... posmrtno.
<zdobersek> ampak ves kolk je ljudi, k sploh niso znani!
<zdobersek> bod ponosen!
<CrazyLemon> je kdo član ZPS?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zps.si/osebne-finance/zavarovanja/kako-bolje-zavarovati-avtomobil-2-2012-2.html?Itemid=665      plstnx
<Pepelka> Kako bolje zavarovati avtomobil? - ZPS Portal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1383-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1383-1/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 +1 = zdobersek2
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: correct!
<zdobersek1> obladas analizo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 emm...no ja..odvisno od definicije "obladas" :D
<zdobersek1> obvladas!
<zdobersek1> peanovi aksiomi so ti stara znanka!
<zdobersek1> ocitno.
<CrazyLemon> amm..nekje imam zapisane peanove aksiome
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa se ne bi spomnu o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.fmf.uni-lj.si/wiki/Peanovi_aksiomi !
<Pepelka> Naravno Å¡tevilo - MaFiRaWiki
<CrazyLemon> stupid aksiomi..čist logični so! :D
<zdobersek1> tko stupid, da jih sploh ne rabis.
<zdobersek1> ko da bi su definirat barve po ... ne vem, cem.
<CrazyLemon> po barvni lestvici!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek1> ne, se hujs!
<zdobersek1> peanovi aksiomi so k znamke cevljev
<zdobersek1> recimo
<zdobersek1> too much & unneeded
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVkr9oYsIbo&feature=topics
<Pepelka> Game of Thrones - Season 2 - New Trailer      - YouTube
<zdobersek1> oyea
<zdobersek1> :/ no house, no HIMYM
<CrazyLemon> sad sad day!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti se smijes, a ja placem!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: answer gaddemit!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moj standardni odgovor na take stavke je "placi p.... placi" :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your OS needs you!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nc nam placu ... no penezi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas cajt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek depends
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/sl
<Pepelka> Ubuntu language details
<zdobersek> sam najest bi se htel prej
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> dodali so nove nize
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17270822
<Pepelka> BBC News - 'Lulzsec hackers' arrested in international swoop
<CrazyLemon> ah...sam Å¡e checkbox je ostal..torej same old
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1385-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1385-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je potem se neprevedenga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek toliko https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “checkbox” : “checkbox” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> 13 dolgočasnih nizov
<CrazyLemon> miha " The news agency says that suggests that the suspect - nicknamed Sabu - had co-operated with the government." bwahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> i smell a rat :D
<miha> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> "I think the hackers we really need to worry about are those that trusted no-one and sought no glory in the first place."
<zdobersek> government angry!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj en pameten :)
 * zdobersek bo nekoc velik hacker!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že zdej si velik! sam še hacker moraš postat!
<CrazyLemon> to pa je easy! downloadaš tist anonymous proggy s trojancem in ga  zalaufaš..and ouila!
<miha> :D
<miha> slowloris mega pack? :D
<CrazyLemon> tako tako
<CrazyLemon> snack time
<zdobersek> vprasanje, ce je trojanc na linuxu efektiven :>
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/mar/06/lulzsec-sabu-working-for-us-fbi
<Pepelka> LulzSec leader Sabu was working for us, says FBI | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<miha> zdobersek: morda dela v wine? :)
<miha> bi blo treba probat
<miha> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/na-hrvaskem-aretaciji-zaradi-spletnega-piratstva/278315
<Pepelka> Na Hrvaškem kazenski ovadbi zaradi spletnega "piratstva" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> and so it begins
<zdobersek1> whut
<zdobersek1> Sabu + FBI
<zdobersek1> whut whut
<zdobersek1> svojga grejo aretirat
<zdobersek1> gg FBI
<CrazyLemon> ni njihov :D
<zdobersek1> kok ne?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 http://lukamarcetic.com/post/18842330080/jutri-baje-pride-prepovedani-izliv-do-takrat-pa
<Pepelka> Luka Marcetic &bull; Jutri baje pride Prepovedani izliv. Do takrat pa...
<CrazyLemon> to je must see!
<zdobersek1> ce je dal miha link
<zdobersek1> ahahahhah
<zdobersek1> upam, da res.
<CrazyLemon> to bo res čist huda webserija :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ze asocialno zivljenje je blo kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 pa si gledal tisto amisovo interaktivno serijo ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> tisto je marcetic režiral pa produciral če se prav spomnem
<zdobersek1> hahahah ...
<zdobersek1> nej ji bog da mir in pokoj ...
<zdobersek1> prasici ...
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: a je mudel stajerc?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 kateri mudel ?
<CrazyLemon> luka?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne zveni mi kot Å¡tajerc :)
<miha> zdobersek1: najprej so dobl sabuja lani polet... za znizanje kazni se pogodil, da bo ostale potunkal, ane
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: men pa ...
<CrazyLemon> pa smisel za humor ma..tko da..ne ni ..no way
<zdobersek1> miha: a ni blo to dans? :>
<miha> ja dans so uradno ostale dobl
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: puta porfavor!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: poglej mene!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 my point exactly
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: puta porfavor!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> a lahk nekdo testira tele videe http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/saloni/zeneva_2012/2012/03/promocijski%20videi%20%C5%BEenevskih%20novosti%20a-l.aspx
<Pepelka> Promocijski videi ženevskih novosti A-L - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> in hkrati opazuje CPU
<zdobersek1> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<CrazyLemon> ker meni nabijejo CPU na 70% ..kar mi je čudno
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: mislis rect APU :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne..mislim CPU :>
<zdobersek1> idiot! avto snema, zenske pa ne!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: CPU je kul.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 res je..mene pa bl zanimajo procenti :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: je to HD?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 pojma nimam!
<zdobersek1> zgleda ze ...
<CrazyLemon> ni ni
<CrazyLemon> po sliki sodeč je tam nekje 480p
<CrazyLemon> 720p MAX.. ker slika ni tako lepa
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi moram sekundo dve počakat buffer..kar pomeni da ni full hd če ne bi več čakal :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ja, to je tvoj komp
<zdobersek1> ne moj superabakus
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 retro! nice!
<CrazyLemon> palačinke! l8r!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FFS PANCAKES ARE NOT IMPORTANT
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1386-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1386-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes they are
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem dokoncal onih 13 prevodov v checkboxu
 * zdobersek so awesome me awesome long time
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a moram potem kr vse popravit? :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej je sam 13 vnosov!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> in vsi so narobe :)
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “checkbox” : “checkbox” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kaj meniš..kje je "keč" :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: presledki?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bingo!
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon <3
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dafuq je to
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 <3.14
<zdobersek> ce sem kopiral iz predloge noter
<zdobersek> in so bli presledki
<zdobersek> dafuq dafuq
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne kopiraš!
<zdobersek> zdravo sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si vidu moj t nov conky? :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pac, ne Ctrl+c, ampak kliknes tisto modro puscico
<CrazyLemon> klikneš na tisto puščico zravn English: ()
<miha> sasa84: pozdrav!
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<miha> sasa84: se postis ... od alkohola? :)
<sasa84> *respect!*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidu.. its..ok
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> miha, jooj, že tko ga bl mal pijem zadne cajte :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne jebi! klikn tisto modro puscico pr mojih predlogih, pa ti v textbox vrze ta text, so not presledki
<zdobersek> => vse je prav!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še za net morm pogruntat kok nej naštimam :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri tvojih predlogih ni presledkov :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 za net? sej maš net.. obviously :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se enkrat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..Å¡e enkrat naredi
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: klikn tisto ikonco ob mojih predlogih
<zdobersek> v textboxu vidis, da so presledki.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno si jih zbrisal med pisanjem! :)
<miha> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FFS
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1387-1: Linux kernel (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1387-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vstavi presledke pa ne težit..če ne, ne bo nič od karme! nič!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prosim, dej ti na prvem predlogu not presledke.
<zdobersek> prosim.
<zdobersek> ker men jih kaze, ko mi prenese text v textbox
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja pa d mi bo prkazval tm v conkyu
<sasa84> zdj sm vidla d je tam eth0... morm naštimat d bo kao za brezžičn :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zanimivo..ko kliknem na tvoj predlog jih pokaže :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NO SHIT
<zdobersek> to ti pravim!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to je pol wlan0?
<zdobersek> ze majo nek bug notr ..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odvisno
<CrazyLemon> lahk je eth1
<CrazyLemon>  :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ifconfig
<sasa84> ipconfig :p
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek #262
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nic ni tam novega.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not yet
<CrazyLemon> pa zdobersek upam da si kopiral tiste moje nize
<CrazyLemon> da so vsaj malo podobni :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so max. podobni, sem iskal po tem templateu, tko da velikih (ce sploh kakih) odstopanj ne bi smel bit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poštimala :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh
<CrazyLemon> neki noče
<CrazyLemon> sm shranu tisti tvoj niz ter ga poslal kot mojega
<CrazyLemon> pa ni videt tega niza
<zdobersek> hah!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vejo, da krades!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek weird shit!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not weird, sad.
<CrazyLemon> SloPrevajalci: [andrej.znidarsic] known bug, nothing to see, move along
<zdobersek> a-ha.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje se to meniste, na chatu?
<zdobersek> slovenski-prevajalci?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1388-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1388-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol smo ob 0:00 na 100%?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že zdej smo na 100%..ampak jutri ob 12.00 bomo na true 100%
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> na pravih 100%, ker tud en_GB se ma 6 nizov
<zdobersek> zelo kul.
<zdobersek> ne sme to it tak ... ce mas se kej za prevest, to ni 100%
<CrazyLemon> jah..mogoče če je 99.5 in > = 100 :)
<zdobersek> NE!!
<zdobersek> LOL @ http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3174732_460s.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> Computer programming is like skydiving in that when most people do it for the first time, they spend the entire time screaming.
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx true that!
<zdobersek> OMGYUNOCOMPILEBIATCH
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol..wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> google car did that? :D
<zdobersek> bogi siromak ...
<zdobersek> pol so se pa ustavl, nalozl bambija v avto, pa naprej slikal
<zdobersek> za malco so pa jedl ko vlki ...
<CrazyLemon> z njoki!
<CrazyLemon> yummy! :D
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/sportal/nogomet/legionarji/2012/03/pogovor_zoran_pavlovic.aspx
<Pepelka> V peti avstrijski ligi bolje kot v prvi slovenski - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> lalz
<CrazyLemon> uu..danes je liga prvakov!
<zeitgeist000> oj sem inst geany in openjdk ampak mi daje error v programih
<CrazyLemon> zeitgeist000 pol neki že delaš narobe!
<CrazyLemon> pa kopiraj error
<zdobersek> !g geany in a bottle
<Pepelka> Christina Aguilera - Genie in a Bottle Lyrics http://www.lyrics007.com/Christina%2520Aguilera%2520Lyrics/Genie%2520in%2520a%2520Bottle%2520Lyrics.html
<zdobersek> exactly!
<zeitgeist000> http://pastebin.com/xTKSpP4N
<Pepelka> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: MassimoDiDue  - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> in to ti v vseh programih vrže error..vedno enak? :)
<zeitgeist000> ja
<zeitgeist000> jdk sem inst s: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<sasa84> 7 nasploh neki zaj* a ne?
<CrazyLemon> zeitgeist000 dpkg -l *java*|grep ii
<zeitgeist000> prilepim v terminal?
<miha> http://www.scribd.com/doc/84136836/sabu
<Pepelka> sabu
<CrazyLemon> zeitgeist000 jp.. lahko tudi na čelo samo bl pametno je v terminal :D
<zeitgeist000> ti prilepim kaj napise?
<CrazyLemon> zeitgeist000 ja..sej zato sm ti pa napisal :)
<zeitgeist000> http://pastebin.com/1jxbYCVE
<Pepelka> luka@luka-HP:~$ dpkg -l *java*|grep ii  ii  ca-certificates-java                 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> zeitgeist000 moje predvidevanje je da moraš naštimat PATH.. sm mislu da maš že eno javo pa očitno nimaš.. tko da sem mal zmeden
<zeitgeist000> zanimivo je to da če odpram en moj star java program in dam run dela. ce pa dam compile in pol se enkrat run ne dela vec
<zeitgeist000> kaj nastimam ta path?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1389-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1389-1/
<miha> zeitgeist000: problem je, če prevajaš z JDK za višjo verzijo kot maš JRE
<CrazyLemon> ja.. v .bashrc moraš dodat 'export PATH=$PATH:/pot/do/openjdk7/bin/
<miha> zeitgeist000: npr v NetBeans izbereš kiro verzijo za prevajanje
<CrazyLemon> no miha ti bo povedal ..on je java mojster
<miha> ne vem kak java path
<miha> ampak če daš nov jdk
<miha> rabiš tud nov jre
<miha> v path imaš verjetn jre posebi, ne od jdk
<miha> (čeprav je not)
<miha> java -version
<miha> v terminal
<CrazyLemon> -- ? :)
<zeitgeist000> http://pastebin.com/nsiTA5ey
<Pepelka> luka@luka-HP:~$ java -version  java version "1.6.0_23"  OpenJDK Runtime Environm - Pastebin.com
<zeitgeist000> to je java version
<miha> no
<zeitgeist000> kaj zdej?
<miha> jst mam na 10.04 samo openjdk-6-jre
<miha> če pa maš, daj openjdk-7-jre ane
<miha> pa izber da je privzet
<zeitgeist000> in kje to nardim?
<miha> apt-cache search openjdk-7-jre
<miha> poglej če kaj takega not
<miha> v terminalu
<zeitgeist000> http://pastebin.com/VUEmvHzG
<Pepelka> luka@luka-HP:~$ apt-cache search openjdk-7-jre  openjdk-7-jre - OpenJDK Java run - Pastebin.com
<miha> no pol pa namesti to
<miha> apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<miha> sudo Å¡e spredi al neki :)
<zeitgeist000> ok sem pise da openjdk-7-jre is already the newest version.
<miha> ok kul
<miha> sam mal
<zeitgeist000> ok
<miha> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<miha> pa izber
<miha> 7
<miha> iz .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java pozabu kak ukaz je
<Pepelka> Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<zeitgeist000> ok sem daw 7
<zeitgeist000> ok dela
<zeitgeist000> thank you very hvala!!!
<miha> zeitgeist000: oprosti, da nism takoj tega
<miha> rekel
<miha> pozabu že mal :(
<zeitgeist000> np super je pa se naucu sem se nekaj :))
<miha> ja
<miha> drugač pa, če prevajaš, maš javac -version
<miha> al neki takega
<miha> -target
<miha>   -target <release>          Generate class files for specific VM version
<miha> če recimo prevajaš za drug sistem
<miha> ki nima 7
<zeitgeist000> aha
<miha> to v NetBeans npr pr projektu izbereš
<miha> Target
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1390-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1390-1/
<CrazyLemon> the java master does it again!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012030605756695
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Voditelj pozabil, da poro&#269;a v &#382;ivo
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<miha> CrazyLemon: lol
<miha> ma to je bolj ubuntu fora
<miha> kot java
<CrazyLemon> miha .. tole je sam zate https://www.coursera.org/crypto/auth/welcome
<Pepelka> Introduction to Cryptography
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/about/
<miha> kul
<lynxlynxlynx> adroid market
<miha> CrazyLemon: sam mislim, da sem uvodne stvari že prebral
<CrazyLemon> android market z novim imenom :)
<miha> http://www.schneier.com/book-ce.html
<Pepelka> Cryptography Engineering
<CrazyLemon> miha ampak tisto so video predavanja!
<CrazyLemon> much more fun!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kej priden? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja!
 * CrazyLemon gleda nogomet
<CrazyLemon> sodi koprčan! :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj lol? :S
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/432215_3029292045341_1054046517_32326634_1509088101_n.jpg
<miha> sasa84_: :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/419853_10151354183550582_833990581_23041865_803492437_n.jpg REAL GAMERS 1985
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-07
<miha> hmm ma kdo kak predlog za browser pod linuxi, ki podpira java applete
<miha> mozzila se preveč razsuva
<miha> opera ne prikaže appleta
<miha> chromium? :)
<miha> !forum java plugin
<Pepelka> Nastavitve po namestitvi 10.04 (Stran 1) - Triki, nasveti, članki ter ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4074/
<CrazyLemon> chrome ftw! :)
<miha> ej tud chrome ne dela prov
<miha> ta jeben icedtea se sesuva
<CrazyLemon> preveč iced je :D
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/it/se-tudi-vi-niste-mogli-prijaviti-na-facebook.html          ahahahahahaha!
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Se tudi vi niste mogli prijaviti na Facebook?
<CrazyLemon> zaradi takih novic obožujem 24ur!
<CrazyLemon> ker se nasmeješ kaj vse fdvjevke/ci pišejo!
<miha> kako hudiča se nastavi pravi java plugin
<miha> .mozilla/plugins
<miha> tu not sm dal ln -s    libnpjp2.so
<miha> ampak firefox ne uporablja tega
<miha> čeprav vsi pravjo da to dost
<Aseq> kaj pa /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<miha> hm to pa dela
<miha> al pa tud ne :)
<miha> ne vem
<miha> v about:plugins kaže
<miha> v menuju Plugins pa ne
<zdobersek> Ob 13.00 gremo na true 100%! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 12.00!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 12.00 UTC TIME!
<zdobersek> kar je eno uro poznej po nasem casu
<zdobersek> Learn your time zones!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje piše UTC time?!?!
<zdobersek> The report is updated daily at 12:00 UTC with live translation data from the Launchpad database.
<zdobersek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Stats#UbuntuTranslationStatistics
<Pepelka> Translations/Stats - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> nonsense!
<miha> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/omizje-o-vdorih-v-spletne-strani-in-varnosti-podatkov-na-spletnih-straneh-drzavnih-organov/ava2.130829839/
<Pepelka> Omizje o vdorih v spletne strani in varnosti podatkov na ... :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemonsense!
<zdobersek> je pa no-op.
<zdobersek> over'n'out.
<CrazyLemon> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<Pepelka> Ubuntu languages
<CrazyLemon> #1 !
<modelcek1> se koga siol zdej zajebava? ><
<CrazyLemon> not me :)
<modelcek1> ni mi jasn
<modelcek1> irc mi dela
<modelcek1> ne odpre mi pa nobene strani
<CrazyLemon> ping www.arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<modelcek1> timeout
<CrazyLemon> modelcek1 zdej pa ping 8.8.8.8
<CrazyLemon> :)
<modelcek1> isto
<CrazyLemon> timeout ? hm..pol niso dns strežniki :)
<modelcek1> bom resetiru modem :)
<CrazyLemon> to ni fun! :D
<modelcek> in zdej vse dela :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJx4RZq4Nw4  wov a takle bo to? ;)
<Pepelka> SimCity 5 Official Announcement Trailer [HD]      - YouTube
<miha> o melona
<CrazyMelon> o miha
<CrazyMelon> https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-uspelo-jim-je-nemogoce.html         obožujem 24ur! :DD
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Uspelo jim je nemogoče
<CrazyMelon> yay..polil laptop s sokom
<miha> :(
<miha> how bad?
<CrazyMelon> time will tell :D
<CrazyMelon> zagnal se je..pa trenutno dela :D
<CrazyMelon> je pa sok z okusom grenivke! :D
<CrazyMelon> a ve kdo za kako stran kjer majo brezplačne slike? pa da ni flickr... ker tam ne najdem nič pametnega
<miha> !t sl en premica
<Pepelka> line
<miha> sasa84!
<sasa84> miha!
<sasa84> ;)
<miha> kaksi
<sasa84> čuj, vrei
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ti?
<miha> gre
<sasa84> miha, a si kej priden al ti morm mal ušeska navit? :P
<CrazyMelon> navit navit!
<sasa84> se držiš naukov, ki ti ji zapoveduje tetica saša? :P
<sasa84> ooo CrazyMelon <3 + 0,14
<miha> sasa84: gresil sm v mislih, vcas tud v besedah. bi pa tud v dejanju :p
<sasa84> miha, če priznaš, ti je že pol odpuščenga :P
<miha> sasa84: bi bilo fajn jih več "poznati" :)
<CrazyMelon> no..dejta se rajcat na pvt!
<CrazyMelon> raje meni pomagajta okrog fontov
<CrazyMelon> rabim kul font!
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, za kaj rabš?
<sasa84> tud Å¡umnike pa to?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: rabim za en ogromen "banner" :D
<CrazyMelon> in ni sumnikov..tko da je lahko tudi brez
<CrazyMelon> ampak mora bit fensi
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, si kej gledu na dafont?
<CrazyMelon> nisem!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> mislm.. o čem bo banner?
<sasa84> mislm... vsaj prbližn veš al bi kao pisavo k bo zgledala ful kej bl tehnična al tko kao kej bl ročnga?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: sej sm že najdu na dafontu..hvala :D
<CrazyMelon> samo zdej ne vem zakaj mi ne downloada :S
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> dj link
<CrazyMelon> https://www.dafont.com/font.php?file=onedirection
<Pepelka> One Direction Font | dafont.com
<sasa84> a ti pošlem na mejl?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: a lahk daš raje na dropbox
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyMelon> lih tok da zdownloadam pa zbrišeš :)
<CrazyMelon> hvala.. p.s. kaj je pa tebi danes da si tako prijazna? je bil župnik radodaren? :p
<miha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, jst sm zmer prjazna do tebe, k tud ti men pomagaš kdr te rabm :P
<CrazyMelon> hvala! sm zdownloadal :D
<CrazyMelon> stupid font maker
<CrazyMelon> ni naredu Å¡tevilk!
<CrazyMelon> kako lahko narediš samo črke?!?
<sasa84> to zto k ne rabš številk :P
<CrazyMelon> sm dal drug font..ker tisti je napisal '*' namest Å¡tevilk
<sasa84> sm vidla ja
<CrazyMelon> no ok..banner je recimo da narejen
<CrazyMelon> sam že vidim da bo aljosha mel dost pripomb :D
<sasa84> pokaž ga!
<sasa84> mislm...banner
 * sasa84 ej na čikpavzi
<CrazyMelon> smoke that phatty!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<zdobersek> meeeh
<zdobersek> na planet.ubuntu.com nas se nobeden ne hvali
<zdobersek> sami jelly ljudje
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dodaj nas na planet in napiši post s ubuntu planet tagom
<CrazyMelon> pa nas bodo pohvalili!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> evo mene back ;)
<uni4dfx> wb sasa84 !
<CrazyMelon> l8r
<sasa84> juhuu zdobersek :)
<sasa84> a si kej pridn? ;)
<sasa84> al tko nek na meji k miha :P
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek> sasa84: izjemno!
<sasa84> ooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1391-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1391-1/
<sasa84> čafči fantje :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1392-1: Linux kernel (FSL-IMX51) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1392-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1394-1: linux-ti-omap4 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1394-1/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc
<Pepelka> KONY 2012      - YouTube
<miha> lala :)
<zdobersek> my heart goes SHA LA LA LA LA
<miha> :)))
<zdobersek> SHA LA LA in the morning ...
<zdobersek> http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/apple-ipad-3-liveblog/
<Pepelka> Apple next-generation iPad liveblog! -- Engadget
<zdobersek> SHA LA LA LA LA
<zdobersek> SHA LA LA in the evening ...
<miha> hehe
<uni4dfx> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY SAMSUNG
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJEHp15Hoo0
<Pepelka> Samsung Flexible AMOLED Display at CES 2011      - YouTube
<miha> !t en sl effective
<Pepelka> učinkovito
<zdobersek> Hello, my name is Samsung.
<zdobersek> Whose money can I take?
<miha> 19:57 <miha1> REGISTER miha mihail.chasov@gmail.com
<miha> LOL
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/scena/glasba/novice/2012/03/skupina_game_over_se_vraca_z_novo_pesmijo.aspx
<Pepelka> Game Over se vračajo z novo pesmijo - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> brace yourself ..
<zdobersek> it's game over.
<miha> !g youtube ubila si mi hrčka
<Pepelka> Comments - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/all_comments%3Fv%3DmHNcmxGSrNw%26page%3D1
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: on izliv je zunej?
<miha> !g  ubila si mi hrčka
<Pepelka> Besedilo z akordi :: Tuja Vrsta - Ubila si mi hrčka http://www.akordi.eu/2302/Tuja-Vrsta/Ubila-si-mi-hrcka/
<jinzo> o Å¡tef je spet aktivn
<jinzo> ne me jebat
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDfcrxCvRgQ
<Pepelka> Prepovedani izliv      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFq2OFFTiyE
<Pepelka> Arrests Crackdown on politically inspired „Hacktivists -- LulzSec" affiliated with Anonymous      - YouTube
<zdobersek> hardcore -> trdojedrno
<zdobersek> dafuq
<lynxlynxlynx> zakajpane
<miha> !t en sl aggregated
<Pepelka> agregatna
<CrazyLemon> "ojla čaw kwa je zdej" haha...caaaaaar :D
<miha> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDfcrxCvRgQ
<Pepelka> Prepovedani izliv      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zeh ... ze vidu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vcasih ko lulam ... pritece kri.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> NOT SAD, PAINFUL
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> kok je bedna Ljubljana
<uni4dfx> Å¡e svoje zastave nimamo
<CrazyLemon> luzerji!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sad..ker se mi lula !
<uni4dfx> edino kar mamo je kopija zastave od Walesa
<uni4dfx> primerji to
<uni4dfx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_Wales_2.svg
<Pepelka> File:Flag of Wales 2.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<uni4dfx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_Ljubljana.svg
<Pepelka> File:Flag of Ljubljana.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> :)))
<miha> ja zmaja ste od dunaja ukradl?
<CrazyLemon> "spodbodača" hahaha wtf
<uni4dfx> miha Dunaja?
<uni4dfx> dunaj ma ptiča kokr vem
<miha> ne vem v spominu mam avstrijce da so zmaja mel
<miha> eno mesto
<uni4dfx> ma itak smo vse skoperal
<miha> jah, ljubljana pač nikol ni bla mesto
<miha> celje recimo ni rablo kopirat :)
<miha> še za slovensko zastavo so si naše zvezde sposodl
<uni4dfx> miha dobr no čaki, zvezde so skor na vsaki zastavi :D
<zdobersek> pa ne sam zmaj, ozadje identicno na zastavah od LJ in Walesa
<zdobersek> Description Flag of Llubljana
<zdobersek> SourceOwn work
<zdobersek> Source Own Work
<zdobersek> *
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> LIES!!
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> yup od Walesa smo skoperal
<uni4dfx> me zanima kdo je avtor
<miha> !g avtor ljubljanske zastave
<Pepelka> Najvišja ljubljanska zastava by Kaktus - Galerija - Slo-Foto.net http://www.slo-foto.net/galerija_slika-2178.html
<miha> !g avtor ljubljanske zastave wiki
<Pepelka> Ljubljana - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ljubljana
<uni4dfx> ne piše nikjer, sm že isku
<miha> boš moral dopolnit :)
<uni4dfx> če ne vem :D
<miha> !g heraldično društvo
<Pepelka> Kontakt - Slovenska heraldika http://www.grboslovje.si/avtor.php
<miha> ti bi naj vedl
<uni4dfx> miha sm jim napisu mail
<miha> kul :)
<miha> http://www.heraldica-slovenica.si/kontakt.php Å¡e temle dej :)
<Pepelka> Heraldica Slovenica
<miha> !t en sl competitive
<Pepelka> konkurenčno
<CrazyLemon> ste vidli?? http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html !!
<Pepelka> Ubuntu languages
<CrazyLemon> še ubuntu ki je napisan v angleščini nima vseh prevodov :D
<CrazyLemon> slovenija pa ima! :D
<miha> :))
<miha> norci
<Sky[x]> norci :)
<miha> !t en sl margin
<Pepelka> marža
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga delajo tile norci pri barceloni!
<miha> !t en provision
<CrazyLemon> provizija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> !t en sl customer service provision
<Pepelka> Servis določba
<miha> wtf
<miha> !t en sl customer provision
<Pepelka> stranka določba
<CrazyLemon> ohoho..5:0 vodi barca... :D
<miha> !t en sl contends
<Pepelka> meni
<miha> !t en sl performance
<Pepelka> zmogljivost
<miha> !t en sl statement
<Pepelka> izjava
<miha> !t en underpins
<CrazyLemon> pokvaru si jo!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> !t en sl underpins
<Pepelka> podpira
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuhuj
<zdobersek> huuuuj
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> D:
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek
<sasa84> čaw miha :)
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, upam d ne delaš tistga bannerja az oceno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf?!
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi to pomenlo?!?!
<CrazyLemon> banner je super!
<sasa84> a si ga kej popravu?
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj bi popravu popolnost?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bom nč rekla...k vidm d nočeš poslušat :P
<sasa84> glavn d je barca zmagala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je!
<CrazyLemon> p.s. pojma nimaš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> že prou...sam d mi ne boš pol jamru kej :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale je sam zate! http://i.imgur.com/8xsK7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubistvu sem v rdeci coni
<zdobersek> cist zravn vrat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek same here :/
<zdobersek> ampak je vmes se en visok regal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol si safe!
<zdobersek> tko da mam ~0.3 sekunde
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa v kotu zravn vrat..50cm stran :D
<zdobersek> NaughtyLemon
<CrazyLemon> cornflakes time! o/
<sasa84> heh, jst sm v oranžni coni
<zdobersek> ja, sam ti si punca!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja in? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: nisi fant!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja, to sem zlo hitr pogruntala :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, a to pomen d punce pa ne gledamo packarij na netu al kwa? :P
<sasa84> kaj pa ti veš kakšne skype pogovore mam jst npr. s CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ooo dhbiker :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: vse povej.
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne smem
<zdobersek> sasa84: :/
<zdobersek> te grem pa spat.
<kubnac> halo folk, je kdo tuki?
<kubnac> eno vprasanje imam?
<sasa84> oooo kubanko ;)
<kubanc> ali je "dva na nič" = 0^2 ali 2^0
<sasa84> 2^0
<sasa84> vsaj jst tko mislm
<sasa84> ena na 2 je 1^2
<sasa84> ?
<kubanc> jst sm tud mnenja da je dva na nic= 2^0
<kubanc> ok hvala
<kubanc> L.P.
<sasa84> lp ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> smešno vprašanje
<sasa84> a naju s kubanc matematka zaje*aa :D
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> miha, to Å¡e posebi nate leti :P
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-08
<frojnd> o fak kok je ze ura
<CrazyLemon> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> PRIZNALI SO MI ORGANIZACIJO RAČUNALNIKA!!
<CrazyLemon> fffffck yea!!
<BigWhale> what?
<CrazyLemon> ah nič nič.. dovolili so mi zamenjavo enega predmeta katerega mi sistem estudent ni dovolil zamenjat :D
<CrazyLemon> fck yea! :D
<BigWhale> Awesome.
<BigWhale> Jest grem pa na UDS v Oakland.
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> a mi boš kej vošču za praznik? ;P
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale resno?? so ti odobrili? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 happy b-day!!
<sasa84> aj CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aj kaj?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja dan žena bemtiš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a danes?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> happy d-žena! :D
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon, ful si pozoren :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane! meni se tudi tko zdi!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> ej, srečna tista k bo tebe zahaklala...res... :)))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hihi..sej vem <PI
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> povej ti tetici saški... kok kej statistika? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjetnosti so kar dobre! :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> pol verjetnosti račun ma dobr izzid, d nrdiš statistiko? ;()
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> kdaj pa jo maš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ob koncu semestra? :D
<sasa84> am...junija?
<CrazyLemon> torej..kaj te tok moti glede bannerja..ker vem da komi čakaš da mi poveš :D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno junija..ne vem kdaj so roki :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, učer si mi reku d je kul...pa nej bo kul :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem da ti je kul..sam pač hotela si mojo pozornost in nisi vedla druzga načina kako to narest kot da kritiziraš moj banner :D
<b4d> CrazyLemon: tudi ti statistika letos? :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d jp D:
<b4d> mene je lani teorija pobrala :D
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> upam da mene ne bo pobralo :P
<b4d> zakon je da vsaj vaje priznajo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zlo cheap zgleda no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pffffft!
<sasa84> mislm... nism si misnla, d ti pališ na take 'pucen' fore
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa cheap?? nič!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> prav lep je!
<CrazyLemon> samo ozadje moram zamenjat ker tista modra preveč bode v  oči :D
<sasa84> dj dj ;)
<sasa84> pa tko no...a neb blo fajn, d bi blo za ozadje kao browser al pa kej tazga...ne sam d je namizje od kompa enobarvn :P
<sasa84> sam omenm pač :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> to sm hotu narest :D
<CrazyLemon> sam aljosha lamer nima nobene normalne strani :p
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419207_347531868623031_267691746607044_1037168_1899525783_n.jpg
<zdobersek> vsaj pajki se niso notr zaredil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se ti javš za spucat? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 spucat ni problem :D
<CrazyLemon> kompresor in grešššššššššššššššššš :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jst bi mogla laptop, sam se ga ne upam odpret zarad garancije :\
<CrazyLemon> open that bad boy!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> kaj pa garancija? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1395-1: PyPAM vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1395-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje pa je ljoško?
<sasa84> nč ga ni gor
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> 1x se hval kok je kao eno k je bla men podobna zasledovou po KP... zdj pa Å¡e gor ne pride :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<CrazyLemon> [16:42:02] <sasa84> sam omenm pač :P
<CrazyLemon> [16:42:15] <CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> [16:42:18] <CrazyLemon> to sm hotu narest :D
<CrazyLemon> [16:42:27] <CrazyLemon> sam aljosha lamer nima nobene normalne strani :p
<CrazyLemon> [16:53:24] * alyosha_sql (~a@88.200.57.130) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> a si slepa al se delaš? :D
<sasa84> sam nč kle ne piše :\
<sasa84> veš kok folka je kle gor...glasiš se pa sam ti :P
<Sky[x]> !need grega :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: (18:06:33) alyosha_sql left the room (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<sasa84> hm... zlo nenavadn am..  :P
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> a se delas?!
<sasa84> oj zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84
<sasa84> ciao ^^
<zdobersek> CIAO A TUTTI
<zdobersek> QUANTO COSTA KILO MERDE
<CrazyLemon> diječi evri!
<CrazyLemon> tivi tajm
<sasa84> jao, sta vidva smeškota :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti smeško ti!
<zdobersek> right back at you, SillyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdaj boš ti tist video tutorial naredila? al moram šibo vzet? :D
<zdobersek> ooooh
<zdobersek> KinkyLemon again!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za kaj smo se že zmenil? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 omg
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu lahko narediš karkoli :D
<sasa84> that is an offer! :D
<zdobersek> How to piss off KinkyLemon!
<zdobersek> sasa84: to bos takoj fertik! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not really :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko smo že pri tutorialih
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti čakaš??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da studij dokoncam.
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ti tud? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: hah, jst sem freshman :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly..raje naredi kak tutorial.. kot da čakaš do neskončnosti :D
<zdobersek> me no silly, SillyLemon ... u silly!
<sasa84> zdobersek, aha...jst sm vsaj abs :P
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da delaš tutorial!
<sasa84> lol, ma nism bizi :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am, ja.... itak :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..kr sprav se delat tutorial če nisi bizi :D
<sasa84> sam kazaam od BigWhale neki Å¡teka in ne dela...tko d ga dns ne bom mogla :P
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri kazamu
<BigWhale> sasa84, tle vse dela! ;>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a lahk določiš območje kje naj kazam snema..in se nato to pri predvajanju predvaja kot da je full screen?
<BigWhale> jah region lahko dolocis
<BigWhale> in pol k predvajas das lahko full screen, tko k vsak drug film k ga predvajas
<CrazyLemon> ampak kako ta region nato zgleda na youtubeu? :)
<BigWhale> jah odvisn kolk je velik :>
<BigWhale> ce bos 320x200 window raztegnil na 1920x1080 bo mau razpotegnjen in kockast :
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> nared screenshot enga dela ekrana pol pa raztegn na tisto velikost
<BigWhale> tko bo pol tud film zgledal :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu js samo ne želim če snemam virtualbox da nato dobim kocko v youtubeu kjer je 20% okna z leve in desne strani črne barve :)
<BigWhale> jah v virtualboxu nastimi wide resolucijo
<sasa84> tivi tajm :P
<zgaga> !t en sl enameled
<Pepelka> emajliran
<sasa84> bil je lep poletni daaaaan ;)
<sasa84> ... zapel mi je nananananaaa ;)
<sasa84> no CrazyLemon, a bo kej? leva desna, desna leva :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bl ne1
<CrazyLemon> <- dve levi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> levalevalevalevalevalevaleva
<zdobersek> DancyLemon
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nč ne plešeš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not really..sm plesal pod vplivom alkohola v mladih letih :D
<sasa84> k jst bi šla s tabo npr. na tečaj tanga
<sasa84> kaj pa zdobersek ? a ti kej migaš z ritko oziroma z boki? :P
<gandalfar> ne spomnim se cist, a kaksen wordpress slovenski pravajalec kle idla/
<gandalfar> ?
<sasa84> am...kaj sem že jst 1x prevajala?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mi je andrej dal wordpress za slovensko ubuntu stran?
<sasa84> pa tud zadnč je en pršou pa nek sprašvou
<sasa84> a si bil ti gandalfar ? :)
<gandalfar> ene 2 mesca nazaj, ja
<gandalfar> pizdim kaksna jajca od sw-ja so to ;)
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar hekos skrbi za sl.wordpress.com :)   ampak lahk prašaš če te zanima kaj glede prevodov
<CrazyLemon> naprimer armaturna plošča
<CrazyLemon> in podobne cvetke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gandalfar> gledam, da je Wordress 3.4 narobe exportan
<gandalfar> k ne morem enga prevoda popravt :)
<sasa84> jaz sem hotla to rečt, k sm ubuntu.si prevajala neki... so ble kšne 'zanimive' stvari vmes :P
<gandalfar> ta tretnutek gledam
<gandalfar> Vrni se na WordPress stran z posodobitvami
<gandalfar> al sem pa sam jzt .. opazil :)
<sasa84> gandalfar, skupnost ubuntu-si ceni tvojo pozornost ;)
<gandalfar> jay, k bom velik bom ubuntu user :)
<sasa84> *cwil*
<sasa84> am, jaz grem spat ;)
<hekos> res je
<sasa84> oo hekos :)
<hekos> armaturna plošča gre ven v 3.4
<sasa84> hekos, kok pa bo zgledal brez armaturne plošče? :)
<hekos> "Nadzorna plošča"
<sasa84> achso ;)
<hekos> by popular demand
<sasa84> to ti je zihr CrazyLemon kej vsiulu :P
<sasa84> vsilil
<gandalfar> oo hekos :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pomivalno korito??? upam da to ostane!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<hekos> nevem, nek folk je težil pa se mi ni dal prepirat
<hekos> dejansko je vseen
<hekos> če smo že glih pri stanju slovenskih prevodov :D
<sasa84> fantje moji, lepo se imejte...tetica saška gre pančkat
<hekos> lahk noč
<sasa84> vas pančevo že nestrpno čaka ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridn bod, lepo se obnašej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 always! gud najt
<sasa84> najt <+3,14
<gandalfar> hekos, nasu problem, wordpress je preaknu prevode
<hekos> ka je bil problem ?
<gandalfar> po novem so prevodi tukaj: http://translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/admin/sl/default
<Pepelka> Translations < Slovenian < Administration < GlotPress
<gandalfar> prej so bili pa tukaj translate.wordpress.org/projects/wp/dev/sl/default
<gandalfar> razen ce je vec teh katalogov pa men ni noben povedal
<gandalfar> no, all is well now
<hekos> kdaj se je pa to zgodlo
<gandalfar> ne vem, prej sem vedno na tistem urlju prevajal
<hekos> http://wppolyglots.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/in-glotpress-you-may-need-to-export-3-3/
<Pepelka> In GlotPress you may need to export 3.3&#8230; &laquo;  WP Polyglots
<hekos> mesnc nazaj so začel vse skup prestavjat očitno
<hekos> http://wppolyglots.wordpress.com/important-changes-for-wordpress-3-4/
<Pepelka> Important Changes for WordPress 3.4 &laquo;  WP Polyglots
<gandalfar> hekos, thanks
<gandalfar> smiselno :)
<hekos> če prevajaš mi prosim povej vsake tolk da poklikam
<gandalfar> ok, bom
<hekos> pa če hoč kak export ti ga tut lohk dam
<gandalfar> trenutno sem samo malo dodajl
<hekos> super, hvala :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-09
<zdobersek> faaak
<zdobersek> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432031_269810329763954_148434105234911_556580_134511494_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=148434105234911
<zdobersek> faaaaaaaaaaaaak
<zdobersek> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423072_270193163059004_148434105234911_557594_1927688982_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=148434105234911
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpY2dAFMFPU
<Pepelka> Chuck Norris vs Pac Man      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Å¡tart..kdaj
<miha> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=133186 primorci pač
<Pepelka> S spanjem ob morju vznemirjal sprehajalce: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<miha> http://www.lokalno.si/2012/03/09/75973/zgodba/FOTO_Kako_so_Srbi_spoznavali_Dolenjsko/
<Pepelka> FOTO: Kako so Srbi spoznavali Dolenjsko | Lokalno.si
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/v-celju-groznja-z-bombo LOL
<Pepelka> V Celju grožnja z bombo | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> anes ob 10.01 so OKC Celje na številko 113 obvestili, da je pred trgovinskim objektom na Ljubljanski cesti v Celju sumljiv kovček, na katerem je listek z napisom »BOMBA«. Na kraj je bilo napotenih več policijskih patrulj, ki so zavarovale ožjo in širšo okolico.
<miha> listek z napisom :D kul
<CrazyLemon> Danes okoli štirih zjutraj je ob morju ležeči moški vznemirjal množične sprehajalce, ki so si prišli ogledovati koprsko Taverno in druge znamenitosti.
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih zjutraj ter "množične sprehajalce"
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga se množično sprehaja ob 4ih zjutraj
<miha> :)
<miha> primorci
<CrazyLemon> js sem primorc pa se ne sprehajam množično ob 4ih :D
<miha> :))
<miha> sam občasno privatno ane
<alyosha_sql> miha tu? eno uprasnaje
<alyosha_sql> v C-ju bi rad nastavu spremenljivki maximalno vrednost
<alyosha_sql> recimo int max = ?
<alyosha_sql> namesto ? da bi blo pač največja mozna vrednost
<alyosha_sql> tko kot je v c# int.MaxValue
<alyosha_sql> oz. lahko tudi kdo drug pove:)
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: mas nekej tazga v math.h
<zdobersek> afaik
<zdobersek> alyosha_sql: ubistvu limits.h
<zdobersek> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/climits/
<Pepelka> climits (limits.h) - C++ Reference
<alyosha_sql> sem rešu
<alyosha_sql> includat je treba limits.h in pol je MAX_INT
<alyosha_sql> INT_MAX
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> no shit!
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: dafuq
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: od kdaj se snema top gear?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dafuq dafuq
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: hmm...od leta 199x :D
<zdobersek> gledam na 24ur.com, kok model v 1996 razstreljuje jugeca s tankom
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: ne vem če je to lih top gear :)
<CrazyMelon>  Top Gear since its 2002 relaunch
<CrazyMelon> torej..očitno so meli pauzo neki časa
<CrazyMelon> Original format
<CrazyMelon> (1977–2001)
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> pa vsi ki so zdej na fifth gearu so bili nekoč v TG :)
<CrazyMelon> no..vicki pa tiff..un tamladi pri fifth gearu verjetno takrat ni bil niti rojen :D
<zdobersek> whatevah
<CrazyMelon> dont you whatevah me when i'm trying to explain you topgear stuff!
<CrazyMelon>  A imam krvno skupino A, ki je v bistvu vegetarijanska skupina, v kateri je prepovedano jesti vse meso, razen občasno piščančje ter vse izdelke iz pšenice in mleka.
<CrazyMelon> hahahaha
<CrazyMelon> I <3 24ur & wannabe zvezdnice!
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ta je ubistvu vasa deklina
<zdobersek> merkajte jo.
<Sky[x]> http://www.wimp.com/dadipad/
<Sky[x]> huda :D
<Pepelka> So dad, how do you like the iPad we got you? [VIDEO]
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: "deklina"
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: FAKE
<zdobersek> poglej logo!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: a je fantic?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: deklina je mlada punca..ne pa stara koka :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: koka?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: haha...pozabi :D
<CrazyMelon> raje mi povej
<CrazyMelon> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cmath/sqrt/
<Pepelka> sqrt - C++ Reference
<CrazyMelon> zakaj sqrt ne dela v C
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ziher dela.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: taisti primer sm skopiral
<CrazyMelon> pa ne dela
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: OS?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> 12.04 and 11.10
<zdobersek> ukaz za kompajlanje?
<CrazyMelon> nism pozabu -lm flagov :)
<CrazyMelon> tko da..zresni se pa pomagaj :D
<zdobersek> ukaz za kompajlanje?
<zgaga> sqrtf
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: men dela
<zdobersek> tko da si pac poseben fantek
<CrazyMelon> sqrtf doesnt do anything :D
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dej kodo
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ista ko v primeru
<zdobersek> dela.
<zdobersek> sqrt(1024.000000) = 32.000000
<CrazyMelon> če nadomestim param z 1024.0
<CrazyMelon> tudi meni dela
<CrazyMelon> če pa vpišem not spremenljivko param
<CrazyMelon> pa ne dela :D
<zdobersek> 'param = 1024.0'?
<zdobersek> ups
<zdobersek> 'param = 1024.0;'?
<CrazyMelon> wat?
<CrazyMelon> sqrt(1024.0) dela
<CrazyMelon> sqrt(param) ne dela
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyMelon> indeed!
<zdobersek> Ich hat gesagt was was
<zdobersek> auf dem po
<CrazyMelon> weird shit
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: končaj dej.. sm prebral vse novice nimam več kaj delat :D
<alyosha_sql> ewo sem naerdu use
<alyosha_sql> bom takoj
<CrazyMelon> lažnivec
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1396-1: GNU C Library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1396-1/
<CrazyLemon> za vse tiste ki ste gledali TBBT https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vasken.android :D
<Pepelka> The Whip - Android Apps on Google Play
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, miši
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti maš androida ne?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne :((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf :(
<sasa84> Å¡e nism kupla novga fona :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj čakaš??
<sasa84> nižje cene?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prej boš dočakala konec sveta :p
<sasa84> ja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡koda..ker sm najdu hud app :D
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vasken.android
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> The Whip - Android Apps on Google Play
<hekos> System uptime	276 days
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seriously..huda aplikacija je :D
<sasa84> a si jo že sprobu? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h..na telefonu jo mam :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k bom kupla andorta pa mi boš svetvou :P
<sasa84> androta :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ko boš kupla androta
<CrazyLemon> boš mela lih 5min preden bo konc sveta :D
<dhbiker> android sux
<dhbiker> :/
<CrazyLemon> you suck!
<CrazyLemon> kake pa maš ejga!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> če pa je res
<dhbiker> povej mi dobre lastnosti androida vs debian na telefonu ?
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..Å¡e en nokia n900 juzer
<CrazyLemon> let me think... ogromna skupnost ? :D    razvoj? :D  google? :D
<dhbiker> neoptimiziranost ?
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni dobra lastnost..govorimo samo o dobrim lastnostim :P
<dhbiker> hh
<Sky[x]> :)
<dhbiker> zdaj si naštel 3 :P
<CrazyLemon> dovolj! :D
<dhbiker> premalo ! :P
<dhbiker> eh grem jaz malo red alert 2 online pa spat (ja vem oldskool) :P
<dhbiker> peace o/
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-10
<tolmun> oahi, gre kdo na pycon Firence http://bit.ly/wmIujJ
<Pepelka> bit.ly
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> vsaj jst ne :)
<tolmun> ja ni čip ;^)
<Sky[x]> kok pa to stane sploh ?
<tolmun> Sky[x]: => http://bit.ly/wmIujJ
<Pepelka> bit.ly
<Sky[x]> problem je da pythona tud se povohov nism :D
<Sky[x]> tolmun: vprasej v kiberpipi in na s-t ce grejo
<Sky[x]> vem da so se pogovarjal neki ..
<tolmun> event in Firenze zna bit zabavno meddrugim :P
<zgaga> !t sl en privzet
<Pepelka> default
<sasa84> juhu?
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dilema!
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 (again)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dilema? edino tvoja dilema je ali greš kakat ali lulat...druge po moje nimaš!
<CrazyLemon> edina*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, ni res!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naenkrat so mi postale kisle kumarce dobre.
<zdobersek> ali sem nosec?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek OMG!
<CrazyLemon> you are such a snooki!!!!111
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eh, snooki se po men mece.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak a veš da je tudi snooki pregnant! coincidence or not???!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem ... zal.
<zdobersek> DISCLAIMER: ne morem bit nosec, ker sem ... pazi to ... MOSKI!
<zdobersek> IT WAS ALL A JOKE!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol! dej nehi
<CrazyLemon> ti...moski.. hahaha!
<CrazyLemon> such a joker!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FO SHO!
<sasa84> o šit zdobersek, na to sploh nism pomisnla, d ne morš bit noseč...ker si pač moški
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: kr verjem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop pretending!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pa irznej d si bigfut!
<sasa84> priznej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej sem!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡t. 45/46!
<sasa84> a kosmat si tud tko kt jeti? :P
<CrazyLemon> to je precej big fut!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čak mal..a sem zdej big fut al jeti
<CrazyLemon> odloč se baba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kakšna pa je razlika med bigfut pa jetijem? :P
<CrazyLemon> in btw sasa84 ..zamerim..sam tko da veš
<zdobersek> fak ... se slabo mi je ratal ...
<zdobersek> devil baby
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si šou do ginekologa, d se prepričaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razlika je taka kot razlika med sasquatchem pa bigfootom :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: grem zdle do skoljke, bom dal ze otroka ven :>
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek dilema? edino tvoja dilema je ali greš kakat ali lulat...druge po moje nimaš!
<CrazyLemon> told u
<zdobersek> mislim, da bom su kakat!
<zdobersek> ampak nisem 100%
<zdobersek> sploh pa ...
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka, ki ne lula, kadar kaka.
<CrazyLemon> ja pa je!
 * CrazyLemon pokaže na Pepelko
<sasa84> o pa je!
<CrazyLemon> ona zihr ne kaka!
<zdobersek> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/sl
<Pepelka> Ubuntu language details
<zdobersek> bitches! breakajo string freeze!
<CrazyLemon> to so bugfix related stringi
<zdobersek> meh, je ze preveden.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti bi lahk bila odgovorna za facebook kaj praviš :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tista mojca je useless :)
 * zdobersek NE MORE, ker ga NI GOR
<zdobersek> just sayin'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek brez skrbi..Å¡e twitter je available :)
<CrazyLemon> na twitterju pa si! :)
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<CrazyLemon> brb/bbs/bbl
<zdobersek> wha?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je z mojco narobe? :O
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..useless je..nč ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..povej ji naj te doda kot skrbnika na facebooku
<sasa84> ja ja CrazyLemon  :P
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam :P
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> ti pa Å¡e posebej CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> drgač bo šiba pela!
<sasa84> ps: zdobersek, a je fantek al punčka?
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> o/
<sasa84> o lynxlynxlynx ;)
<miha> http://zeitgeist.si/projekti/racunalniki-za-socialno-ogrozene zgleda bodo ubuntu talal? :)
<Pepelka> Računalniki za socialno ogrožene | društvo za trajnostni razvoj
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pozdravljen!
<Matthai> hoj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala lepa k si pozdravu mene a ne... prosim, hvala :P
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a imaš v namenu dopolnit 'Linux na namizju'? :)    ker imam eno pripombo glede vsebine :)
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš namena..pol nimam pripomb :D
<sasa84> Matthai je avtor knjige linux na namizju??
<Matthai> povej... mislim, imam namen nekoč, kdaj bo to pa ne vem :-)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> Matthai, super knjigica...čestitke :)
<sasa84> no, knjiga...pardon! :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai opazil sem nekje da si podal primere bash skript... zmotla me je predvsem uporaba $(ls *png)
<CrazyLemon> $(ls *.png) sicer dela dokler nimaš presledka v imenu datotek :) pol je pa p..... :)
<Matthai> aha
<Matthai> ja, na to pa nisem pomisli :-)
<Matthai> tnx za info
<CrazyLemon> Matthai np ... verjamem da 90% ljudi ki so prebrali knjigo ne bodo opazili razlike.. ampak vseeno! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ls v subshell-u, ugh :)
<lynxlynxlynx> po možnosti s for zanko, kjer je dodatno redundanten
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam..je  ugh..ampak v 90% primerih naredi to kar želiš da naredi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> takoj za uuoc pomoje :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če se prov spomnem zna tud sam citirat imena, tako da bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> zna sam citirat imena? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak zakaj bi kompliciral, ko maš pa find
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, grem pogledat
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, -Q
<lynxlynxlynx> "innosetup_license.txt"                 "Temple of Elemental Evil.tfs"  "unins000.exe"
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak v zankah bo delal tud samo *
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..dela že.. ampak kako! :D
<CrazyLemon> to z -Q je pa kul..nisem vedu tega :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dela normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> globbing expansion poskrbi za \
<lynxlynxlynx> ne dela v subshellu, ker je Å¡e en krog evaluacije in grejo vsi escap-i papa
<lynxlynxlynx> for i in *; do echo $i; done # probi tole v enem imeniku z "razrahljanimi" imeni
<CrazyLemon> to dela ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak for i in $(ls); do echo "$i"; done pa ne bo :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim bo delalo..ampak ne prav :)
<gandalfar> zakaj ne bi z xargs tega delal, se zdi lepse?
<gandalfar> kot vsi ti oklepaji in dolarcki ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bodo oklepaji če pa maš zvezdice! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> $() == subshell
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, najbolj za ziher je uporabljat \0 za ločnico, ker je ne moreš spravit v ime
#ubuntu-si 2012-03-11
<napsy_> jutro
<polz> ku.
<napsy_> um neki me zanima
<napsy_> ve kdo kako je stanje networkmanager in dostopa do interneta v studentu?
<napsy_> frendica bi rada zacela uporablat linux pa si zarad tega nekot ne upam instalirat
<polz> napsy_: moral bi delat.
<napsy_> vem da sm tut js mel tezave sam pol sm na drugacn nacin resu\
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy_> lp
<sasa84> jow
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kdo vešč jquery?
<lynxlynxlynx> neki me zajebava
<gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, ask
<Sky[x]> povej kaj te muci ?
<gandalfar> jzt sem prvi se ponudu!
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<Sky[x]> vredu je tvoj :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> težave mam z eventi
<lynxlynxlynx> hočem, da se ena funkcija izvede takoj ko se spremeni input box
<lynxlynxlynx> in sem jo bindal na cel kup eventov, pa še vedno se kdaj zgodi, da se zadeva ne osveži
<gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, skor najlazje met timer, ki primerja vsebino s prejsnjo
<lynxlynxlynx> keyup, focus, change, click
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<gandalfar> ceprav, key* bi se ti mogl prozit
<lynxlynxlynx> večinoma se, zato mi je čudno
<lynxlynxlynx> aaah, že vidim
<lynxlynxlynx> typeahead ga pokvari
<lynxlynxlynx> če cel niz natipkam, dela normalno, po bližnjici ga pa ne sproži
<lynxlynxlynx> torej bom krivil kar boostrap
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, zaenkrat našel tole: https://gist.github.com/1891669
<Pepelka> Bootstrap's Typeahead plugin extended (allowing for AJAX functionality) among other things &mdash; Gist
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, rešeno :)
<lynxlynxlynx> this.$element.trigger('click'); v funkciji select od boostrap-typeahead.js
<christooss_> 15. Do you share your Ubuntu device with other users in your family, friends, community, school, college or work? vprašanje v ubuntu surveyu :)
<christooss_> lol za odgovor
<sasa84> o christooss_ :F
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a ni dobra anketa? :P
<sasa84> najbolš je tist k skrolaš 5 minut d najdeš slovenijo :P
<christooss_> o sasa84
<christooss_> ne anketa sux
<christooss_> ker bi mogl bit
<christooss_> did you liked ubuntu more before we forced unity upon you fine users?
<sasa84> lol
<christooss_> edina scena k jo pogrešam iz ubuntuja je http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5077127538_ca670f9863_o.jpg
<christooss_> k se mi je ne da inštalirat v xfce na archu
<christooss_> too much stuff to do :)
<sasa84> christooss_, jp, res je luštna ;)
<christooss_> nič sasa84 dobro se imej
<christooss_> lp
<sasa84> christooss_, enako ;)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro?!? JUTRO?!?!!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa to sm ti rekla že 4 ure nazaj :P
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon <3 ;)
<CrazyLemon> 3 pa res!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84..a si ti to dala link do ankete na fb??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, žal mi je, zelo mi je žal... :P
<sasa84> a sem pridna CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si! pohvalno!
 * sasa84 YES!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa lepo skopiraj Å¡e linke do novic zadnjih dveh novic! :D
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> +,
<sasa84> zadnih dveh novic na ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp.. 2.dan odprte kode pa wine
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa spet narediš tako kot v tem primeru.. copy/paste naslov pika Več na link
<CrazyLemon> ko fb prebere link..ga zbrišeš
<CrazyLemon> ker če ga ne  zbrišeš gre dvojni link na twitter
<CrazyLemon> tako kot si zdej naredila
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntusi
<Pepelka> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> in vidiš..ni dvojnega linka :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne prosim ne! :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nic nic..hecam se :D
<sasa84> a si zadovoln kokr sm nrdila? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e za wine novico skopiraj! :D
<CrazyLemon> sam FYI
<CrazyLemon> ne obstaja "zgornja" ali "spodnja" povezava :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntusi/status/178861779076648960
<Pepelka> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> recimo tle :D
<sasa84> lol, na twitterju pa res ne :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a popravm? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<sasa84> ok :P
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi na facebooku ni zgoraj povezava..ampak spodaj :p
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> glih zj* te k je obratn :P
<sasa84> no ja... za prvič bo ok :P
<CrazyLemon> za prvič je odlično!
<CrazyLemon> zdej se sam moraš spomnit vsake tok časa k vidiš da je nova novica da jo objaviš :>
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> <3
 * CrazyLemon vrže saši piškotek
<sasa84> <3 4U
<CrazyLemon> pridna!
<sasa84> wuf!
 * sasa84 oblizne CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012031105758452      weirdo :)
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Dekle, ki pije bencin
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj... jst tud to delam :P
<sasa84> sam se morm odvadt...je ratu drag! :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 priporočam kurilno! :D
<sasa84> kurilno pa ni tok močno... 1500l mam sam za čez zimo
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> preklet printer noče printat
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> premika glavo vendar nič ne printa!
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je še črnila not
<CrazyLemon> sumim pa da je razlog pdf kateri vsebuje modre črke..in ne črne :D
<sasa84> jst morm pogledat kok printa pdf u 11.10... sm se mal odvadla, k u 11.04 je kr nek plavo-zelen al kok že :P
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako spremenit barve v pdfju? :)
<sasa84> am... noup :P
<sasa84> pač...razn če daš črnobelo tiskanje a ne
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ne tiska črnobelo :)
<sasa84> črno-sivo-belo :P
<CrazyLemon> unfcking believable!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mah..printer mi gre na ...
<sasa84> kaj pa maš za eno firmo? :P
<CrazyLemon> HP
 * sasa84 tud :P
<CrazyLemon> sej je normalno printal cca. 10dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> oz. Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej ne je..
<CrazyLemon> niti testne strani ne sprinta ne nič
<sasa84> :\
<zgaga> !t fr sl desenchantee
<Pepelka> Razočaran
<sasa84> lol zgaga :)
<sasa84> dej raj...
<sasa84> !t sl fr očaran
<Pepelka> fasciné
<sasa84> neee :P
<CrazyLemon> !t fr sl enchantee
<Pepelka> Začarani
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> aaaaaa LOOOOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi mal zaplesu? glih abbo poslušam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi! bo razočarana zgaga zaplesala s tabo! :))
<sasa84> oh :(
<miha> čer
<miha> ne morm verjet, po dolgih letih zvestobe firefoxu, obupavam kako obupno počasn je za facebook.. pa nabija mi 50% cpu kr tak. v chromium dela gladko.
<lynxlynxlynx> men je 9gag fascinanten
<lynxlynxlynx> v kateremkoli brskalu ga odprem, z vsakim prikazom leak-a na polno
<miha> mhm, so rekl naj probam brez firebug, pa re boljš
<miha> res
<miha> tko da bom moral to vklaplat pa izklaplat :(
<jinzo> ja d0h
<miha> ma brezveze, do pred kratkim je čist dost hit delal to
<jinzo> mislim, sej je kul - sam jaz nočem celotnega debug okolja za vsak webpage
<jinzo> aja? men nikol z FB kar vklopleno na vse
<miha> vse? kaj Å¡ele poleg firebug?
<miha> firebug je uporabn za krast slike iz fb :D
<CrazyLemon> F12!
<jinzo> miha, prosim?
<jinzo> firebuga pač po defaultu nimam on
<miha> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> tud Å¡koda prostora
<Sky[x]> FF mam jst sam se zaradi firebuga res
<Sky[x]> ker firebug najleps dela v FF in ma vse funkcije
<Sky[x]> pa zdj ma se nek svoj firebug sceno FF k ti dela tud na on hower zadevah lepo
<MATJA_KAE_92> @CrazyLemon: Živijo
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 pozdravljen!
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem! zanima te zakaj ne moreš naložit slik :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kam pa to a na wp ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp..neki je.. :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> si videl novico o pclinuxslo?
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 nisem Å¡e! si jo napisal? :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> sem
<MATJA_KAE_92> poglej kako se ti zdi
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 kje pa je? če je ni med novicami
<CrazyLemon> niti med prispevki
<MATJA_KAE_92> forum-novice
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 ne bo Å¡lo tako :D
<CrazyLemon> napiši novico lepo v Wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> tako da je vidna na prvi strani
<MATJA_KAE_92> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5426/
<CrazyLemon> in hkrati bo bila objavljena na forumu
<MATJA_KAE_92> aha
<MATJA_KAE_92> grem poskusit
<MATJA_KAE_92> pozabim sproti
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 slike pa ti bom js naložil na strežnik prek ftpja
<CrazyLemon> tako da samo spišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> in vstaviš <slika1> značko kjer želiš prvo sliko
<CrazyLemon> ter <slika2> značko za drugo
<CrazyLemon> pa jo js prilepim ko naložim
<MATJA_KAE_92> ampak besedilo si videl? je v redu?
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 je v redu..sem tudi zbrisal tisto da ne bo podvojena novica na forumu :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> kam pa slike naložim, da jih boš vstavil?
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 sem jih že pobral
<CrazyLemon> z shrani.si
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti samo napiši (skopiraj) novico  v wordpressu
<MATJA_KAE_92> bog pomagaj, ne spomnim se, kako
<MATJA_KAE_92> Å¡nelkurs prosim
<lynxlynxlynx> zdaj težko, ko ti jo je zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> emm ja..ne bo Å¡lo skopirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> my bad :)
<Sky[x]> jao jao kva vas spet jebe ?
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon je prehitro zaključil zadevo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<MATJA_KAE_92> to imam shranjeno, tvoja navodila na ZS sem pa tudi našel
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 povej ko boš, da vstavim sliki :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> imam, razen tole z značkami - nimam pojma. A vpišem <sloka1>, kjer naj bo slika?
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 to je samo zame referenca kje želiš sliko met :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> ok
<MATJA_KAE_92> sem že
<christooss_> CrazyLemon a si opazil napako pri wine 1.4 novici
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ ja - ni se mi dalo popravit :)
<Sky[x]> n dobr str komad :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKP9Fgo_CfQ&feature=related
<christooss_> a se tist caption id...? zbriše al bo sfuckal novico na prvi strani
<Pepelka> Whitesnake Here I Go Again      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ just for you :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> čakaj, sliki gresta en odstavek niže
<MATJA_KAE_92> tako, zdaj pa menda bo
<christooss_> CrazyLemon aha ok bom drugič jst sam popravil
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ imaš wordpress account? :)
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 lahko dodam sliki?
<christooss_> jup
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja
<MATJA_KAE_92> lakho
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 če boš karkoli urejal v času dodajanja slik
<CrazyLemon> se to ne bo poznalo
<MATJA_KAE_92> saj dam zdaj mir
<MATJA_KAE_92> Å¡e diham bolj narahlo
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 osveži/f5/refresh :)
<Sky[x]> komplicirate res :)
<Sky[x]> 1h sta zapravla za tak osranje :)
<Sky[x]> v 1h bi lahko ves kok novic napisala/prevedla kej :)
<CrazyLemon> tečnoba :)
<CrazyLemon> tečnoba :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi vidu :)
<MATJA_KAE_92> hvala za pomoč
<CrazyLemon> MATJA_KAE_92 hvala za novico :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ kok vidim nimaš WP accounta :)
<christooss_> kje pa ga naredim?
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ pri meni..pošlješ 20€ in se naredi račun v 30ih sekundah
<CrazyLemon> :))
<christooss_> sej se mi ne da :P itak lahk folk tuki da jim težim, da je ful narobe
<Sky[x]> hehe pol sem a tecnoba :D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> Sky[x] ti si tečnoba jst sm pa len :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> JAVA prgoramiranje tecaj a kerga zanima ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/akcije-in-licitacije/licitacije/tecaj-java-programiranje--izklicna-cena-1-.xhtml
<Pepelka> Tečaj Java programiranje – IZKLICNA CENA 1 €!
<CrazyLemon> top gear je na voljo če koga zanima :)
<Tadej_> kje?
<Tadej_> lih ga iščem :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ v vsaki sposojevalnici :P
<Tadej> na tl mam wait time, bitmetv ga Å¡e nima :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: s kje si ga pa ti loadaš?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej wait time je over ..ker je sam 1 uro :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej nehi no..ne loadam ga.. samo si ga bom sposodu :>
<CrazyLemon> na tl :)
<Tadej> men pise 15ur...
<CrazyLemon> Tadej 15ur wait time?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa počneš :D
<Tadej> lih odpru racun :D
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<Tadej> bedna scena :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<Tadej> si ga se kje vidu? :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej nope :)
<Tadej> damn :P
<Tadej> gremo gledat :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: UDS-i od sedaj preko spleta, bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39824/#p39824
<dz0ny> https://soltesza.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/ubuntu-may-switch-to-android-technologies-to-keep-the-linux-desktop-competitive/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu may switch to Android technologies to keep the Linux desktop competitive | sola's blog
<dz0ny> ^^ speculations
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install LibreOffice 4.0 In Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 Or 13.04 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PS-aBv0MPB4/install-libreoffice-40-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<CrazyLemon> OH MY GOD
<miha> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> miha LO PPA
<sterna> YOLO! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PkcmbRyxPA#t=21m15
<Seniorita> Commute #3208 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kako naj odstranim libreoffice ki sem ga namestil iz .deb paketov?
<CrazyLemon> odstranim /opt/libreoffice/ ?
<dz0ny> for real, you?
<dz0ny> apt-get remove?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for real, you? :) Paket libreoffice ni nameščen, zato ni odstranjen
<dz0ny> ja poglej kaj je potem :)
<dz0ny> a si zhr da si deb namestil
<CrazyLemon> zihr sm da vem kaj sm namestil pa iz kje :)
<dz0ny> no potem bi tisti deb moral imeti v apt zapis
<CrazyLemon> libreoffice4.0-base blah :)
<zdobersek> http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/local/batman-hands-wanted-man-in-to-police-station-in-bradford-1-5466385
<Seniorita> Batman hands wanted man in to police station in Bradford - Local - Halifax Courier
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6689725_700b.jpg
<yang_> na nemsken amazonu je notebook lenovo 206s za 200 eur
<dz0ny> intel atom je problem tle
<yang_> amd je
<yang_> e1 1200
<dz0ny> aja qgoogle mi je dal vedeti da je dualcore atom
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem prejšnji mesec iz amazona.de naročil Lenovo laptop z E2-1800, dobil v osmih dneh.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM in kak je E2?
<yang_> verjetno ni bil 200 eur
<LorD_DDooM> Isto močan kot E-450...vbistvu je to isti procesor, le rahlo redizajniran in rebrandan
<frojnd> dz0ny: agps.enabled=1 ni v /system/build.prop si mogoce kak drug ukaz imel v mislih za oni problem, k mi odreze zadnji del poti?
<yang_> lord a si ga dobil mit Deutsche Tastatur
<dz0ny> frojnd: pogledam v moj prop
<dz0ny> sec
<frojnd> tyt
<LorD_DDooM> Da, Deutsche je po defaultu, ti piše na strani če de DE/GB
<yang_> raje bi videl da je angleska, ampak glede na ceno mi je vseeno
<dz0ny> # A-GPS
<dz0ny> ro.ril.def.agps.mode=2
<dz0ny> ro.ril.def.agps.feature=1
<dz0ny> samsung only
<yang_> kaj je a gps
<yang_> android gps ?
<frojnd> dz0ny: mas to sam rootan al tut custom rom?
<dz0ny> Assisted GPS, generally abbreviated as A-GPS or aGPS, is a system that can under certain conditions improve the startup performance, or time-to-first-fix (TTFF), of a GPS satellite-based positioning system.
<dz0ny> frojnd: cm
<frojnd> aha
<dz0ny> sam je v ril
<dz0ny> tako da mora biti na vseh samsung samo da je 4.0+
<frojnd> da vidm kaj je te dni za moj fon
<yang_> cool se malo bolj izpopolnjen spying device
<yang_> a spila kdo ingress
<dz0ny> mam vabilo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] HP Launch Ubuntu All-In-One PC for £349  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/flSHIFM5QcM/hp-launch-ubuntu-all-in-one-pc-for-349
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE časopis broj 10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39825/#p39825
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako spremenim port na ubuntu remote desktop sharing?
<dz0ny> namestiš gconf-editor
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6696942_700b_v1.jpg
<kubanc> to sm naredil
<kubanc> gconf-editor je nasnet
<dz0ny> pa najdeš pod desktop vine
<kubanc> samo notri na najdem destop settings
<dz0ny> vine je app za remote
<kubanc> a morm it sudo gconf-editor?
<dz0ny> ne
<kubanc> a mi das lahko direktno pot kje se to nastavi?
<dz0ny> gconftool-2 --set --type=int /desktop/gnome/remote_access/alternative_port 5999
<zdobersek> 9gag
<zdobersek> boooo
<kubanc> dz0ny: this key has no schema
<dz0ny> !g dz0ny vine ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> http://science.slashdot.org/story/13/03/04/1238258/state-rep-says-biking-is-not-earth-friendly-because-breathing-produces-co2
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/14/#ubuntu-si.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/14/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> State Rep. Says Biking Is Not Earth Friendly Because Breathing Produces CO2 - Slashdot
<zdobersek> republikanc, seveda.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Announce Custom Display Server ‘Mir’, Not Wayland, Not X  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_sPypUJY4NY/canonical-announce-custom-display-server-mir-not-wayland-not-x
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzI
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Ubuntu Announces Mir, A X.Org/Wayland Replacement
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu To Build Its Own Display Server Called Mir, Unity To Be Ported To Qt/QML  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Zfz3K3dTI1U/ubuntu-to-build-its-own-display-server.html
<CrazyLemon> oh joy :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84. ;S
<sterna> dan
<sasa84> o sterna
<sterna> zdravo
<sterna> kako
<dz0ny> Ubuntu is like an aneoba they cant stop splitting. : D
<dz0ny> uporablja kdo nautilus-actions
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJMWkdTZW-U
<Seniorita> Snow swimming Championship in Finland 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Announce Unity Next, Will Be Written in Qt/QML  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SVCfM4i9Sbc/unity-next-project-announced
<CrazyLemon> i do not
<dz0ny> sem na istem kot prej :(, vse kar zvem pravi da ni podprto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121627&p=12538623 yet
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Nautilus Actions Extra on Ubuntu 13.04
<CrazyLemon> a na 13.04 si?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> why dear lord why
<dz0ny> it works faster
<dz0ny> aka it feels faster
<dz0ny> sploh unity
<CrazyLemon> lej..nabav si apu.. boš vidu da tudi 12.04 leti!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> na 13.04 Å¡e malo bolj :)
<dz0ny> edin bug ki sem ga do sedaj opazil je bil da unity ni kazal zagnanih programov, če app ni bil pinan na unity levo zadevo
<zdobersek> APU ... za to ziher ne bo podpore v Miru
<dz0ny> če jaz prav razumem
<dz0ny> vse kar rabi proizvajalc nardi je egl podpora
<dz0ny> api je enka kot pri androidu, nvida to že ma amd who knows
<zdobersek> ugani na cem je wayland osnovan
<dz0ny> protokol?
<dz0ny> al kaj drugega?
<dz0ny> meni je vseeno dokler stvar dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek there is only one Mir !
 * CrazyLemon looks up
<CrazyLemon> "unity leva zadeva" = launcher/zaganjalnik.. fyi :)
<dz0ny> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/04/mir-an-outpost-envisioned-as-a-new-home/
<Seniorita> Mir – An outpost envisioned as a new home
 * dz0ny smiles
<dz0ny> ta tema mi je jako sumljiva...
<dz0ny> a to ste kar iz uradne skopirali za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si nič ne kopira!
<dz0ny> design...
<CrazyLemon> !g wordpress ubuntu light design
<Seniorita> light-wordpress-theme : Code : Ubuntu Community Web Themes https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme
<CrazyLemon> khm
<dz0ny> uu uds.ubuntu.com
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni kul..je pa ok :) for now
<dz0ny> tle je malce manj troll debata http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5319434
<Seniorita> Ubuntu will switch from X window server to Mir | Hacker News
<zdobersek> dz0ny: da zakljucim od prej, wayland ima graphics stack isto osnovan na EGL/OpenGL ES
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Program za nadzor hitrosti pošiljanja/prejemanja podatkov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39826/#p39826
<yang_> http://i.imgur.com/YJZqKWS.jpg
<yang_> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-pirate-bay-north-korea-20130304,0,2555878.story
<Seniorita> The Pirate Bay claims it is now hosting from North Korea - latimes.com
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-05
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Feature-set-of-Linux-3-9-has-been-established-1815604.html
<Seniorita> Feature set of Linux 3.9 has been established - The H Open: News and Features
<dz0ny> ssd kot disk cache
<dz0ny> ql
<sterna> mornink
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terra Terminal Update Brings Improved Stability, New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nCVQ3wCmQlI/terra-terminal-update-brings-improved.html
<Sky[x]> kva je ze to za en program k je na tej slikci ?
<Sky[x]> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JDnEBhg9IdQ/UTUfwn_M5lI/AAAAAAAAOX8/B3h2-j_cmg4/s1600/terra-terminal-emulator.png
<Sky[x]> htop :)
<_XeN_> dubro jutro
<_XeN_> dobro jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> I suppose that Canonical is the canonical home of heterological projects.
<_XeN_> hi lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39827/#p39827
<dz0ny> lynx :)
<kekeke> [17:48] <_XeN_> dobro jutro
<kekeke> heh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39828/#p39828
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39829/#p39829
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39830/#p39830
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39831/#p39831
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intermatrix U7: The First Ubuntu Touch Tablet Available For Pre-Order, To Ship In October 2013  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/W7G2HzZoKqM/intermatrix-u7-first-ubuntu-touch.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: ubuntu studio ne gre na laptop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39832/#p39832
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] “World’s First Ubuntu Tablet” Starts Taking Pre-Orders – But Is It Legit?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MxLS4_-XFLY/worlds-first-ubuntu-tablet-starts-taking-pre-orders-but-is-it-legit
<CrazyLemon> fckin unity-panel-service
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z04ndWaVfJs#!
<Seniorita> New Release Process Proposal - YouTube
<BigWhale> UDS se je zacel
<BigWhale> ok tole ni live link
<BigWhale> lol
<dz0ny> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<dz0ny> sam nc ne dela
<dz0ny> mislim ne registrirat ne prijavit se ne mores
<dz0ny> \j #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39833/#p39833
<dz0ny> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-05/
<Seniorita> 2013-03-05 Schedule - UDS March 2013 | The Summit Scheduler
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39834/#p39834
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39835/#p39835
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39836/#p39836
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39837/#p39837
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, uds je
<lynxlynxlynx> ni čudno, da so pol šli spet nervirat
<BigWhale> Danes ob 19:15 http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21683/community-1303-rolling-release/
<Seniorita> Should Ubuntu adopt a monthly cadence/rolling release? - | The Summit Scheduler
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu’s New Display Server ‘Mir’ Gets Demoed [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xHSgMhJ9ptw/ubuntus-new-display-server-mir-gets-demoed-video
<zdobersek> keynote oz. njega ekvivalent je ze bil?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> ne, prosim, ne mi linkat.
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bom
<zdobersek> ok, ker me je skrbel, da se bo nasu kak dobrotnik.
<CrazyLemon> sej se je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek raje mi povej kje je FRI klet
<zdobersek> pod FRIjem
<CrazyLemon> in kako naj pridem v klet?
<zdobersek> kaj so tam dol, laboratoriji, ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> hm, mislim da je vhod dol v glavni avli cist v daljnem desnem kotu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39838/#p39838
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri P2?
<frojnd_> Hm.. I je ze kdo meu pozabljeno geslo za bios v laptopu?
<frojnd_> Acer aspire one 5410
<frojnd_> trenutno so gor windows 7 pa reset baterije ne pomaga v biosu
<CrazyLemon> js sm mel podobno.. zaklenjen disk v biosu
<CrazyLemon> long story short.. laptop se vedno "hibernira" in caka da ga nekdo odklene :D
<sasa84> ooooooooooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> <3
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: am ... ja, tam.
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84!
<zdobersek> dezva gor!
<CrazyLemon> dezva? :S
<zdobersek> to bi to moral poznat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obrigado
<zdobersek> djezva.
<CrazyLemon> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<Seniorita> Introductions and Keynote - | The Summit Scheduler
<CrazyLemon> đezva ali pa dzezva.. potem poznam :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala lepa.
<zdobersek> a ni mel Shuttlavreden keynotea?
<CrazyLemon> busy je..igra se z ubuntu for tablets
<sasa84> đezvica :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVwR1lImDbk CrazyLemon
<Seniorita> Zlatna Dzezva - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> evo, glih kofe spila :)
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> /ò\
<sasa84> jeeeej zdobersek :)
<sasa84> sam nism mela čokolade :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ti kdaj skuhaš kofe?
 * zdobersek ponudi sasa84 cokolado
<sterna> a cmo se mal zgrazat
<sasa84> oooo, kok zlat fant tale zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not really :)
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam miške
<sasa84> se vidmo mal kasnej
 * sasa84 pomaha kot jovanka broz
<sterna> to bo treba pa se velik zgancov pojest
<sterna> jovanka broz maha ko pro
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Revamped ‘Gwibber’ Gets Shown Off  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_scynaZkklo/revamped-gwibber-gets-shown-off
<dz0ny> ^^ bigwhale famous
<BigWhale> wa?
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> pol sem ze bolj famous ker sem mogoce clo kje zapisan med developerji Gwibberja :)
<CrazyLemon> no gwibber developer.. kdaj bo kaka posodobitev za 12.04.. :>
<BigWhale> ne bo je
<dz0ny> a tud qt port, mislim to je na novo vse pa friends, se imenjuje app
<CrazyLemon> sej vem :)
<CrazyLemon> a mi vsaj poveš razliko med "messages" ter "home" ? :)
<polz> BigWhale: a mas Gaby kje blizu?
<BigWhale> home prkaze vse, messages pa sam sporocila
<BigWhale> polz, nimam
<polz> :(
<polz> kje pa je?
<BigWhale> nevem
<BigWhale> mislim ni je v bajti
<BigWhale> :
<BigWhale> :)
<polz> aha... kdaj kej pride?
<polz> pa menda ni Å¡e zmer na Å¡ihtu
<BigWhale> rekla je kmal
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> ne
<polz> OK, pol pa dobr
<CrazyLemon> no..pri meni ni razlike med messages pa home.. vsaj vidne ne
<frojnd_> noooo
<BigWhale> ja ce bo kdo kako sliko objavil se ne bo pokazala med messages
<frojnd_> zaj niti windows 7 ne boota :S
<frojnd_> fak, a je ze kdo resetiral bios password na linuxu?
<polz> BigWhale: rabil bi nekoga, ki ima vsaj lažno avtoriteto, da mi da izjavo, da Fluimukan pomaga preprečevati mačka in pohitri streznitev
<frojnd_> mam idejo, da bi na drug disk dal pac linux in dal nazaj not v laptop in poizkusil s tem
<dz0ny> a je zdobersek spet sveroval rm -rf
<dz0ny>  :>
<BigWhale> polz: cak to ti lahk jest najdem
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<polz> prosm, dej :)
<dz0ny> frojn kaj pa ce na novo flashas
<CrazyLemon> polz = Fluimukan salesmen? :>
<frojnd_> dz0ny: sem ze bral pa ni nujno, da se resetira, in trenutno kot kaze sem brez sistema :D
<frojnd_> dz0ny: bil je win 7 pa se je neki sesulo..
<polz> CrazyLemon: ja sej, Gaby ;)
<polz> CrazyLemon: pa reče se salespersons :P
<polz> oz. salespeople
<frojnd_> tak da sm razmislal, da bi dal pac neke linuxe gor na disk na enmu drugmu laptopu in pol dal v ta acer
<CrazyLemon> polz aja.. sm mislu da si se ti spravu v ta biznis pa bi rad pospesil prodajo :D
<frojnd_> dz0ny: btw, si kdaj upgradal bios iz linuxov?
<BigWhale> polz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetylcysteine#Research
<Seniorita> Acetylcysteine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> na samo dos
<BigWhale> polz, tam isc hangover
<BigWhale> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12508366
<Seniorita> N-acetylcysteine attenuates alcohol-in... [World J Gastroenterol. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<frojnd_> sm pa malo prej tole najdu, sam zaj niti win ne dela :D http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/2299-Guide-to-remove-BIOS-password-of-Acer-computer-(Both-Laptop-amp-Desktop)
<Seniorita> Guide to remove BIOS password of Acer computer (Both Laptop & Desktop).
<polz> CrazyLemon: ne, samo rad bi dal to enemu znancu, ki je znan po tem, da se ga je pred casom na polno nalil
<BigWhale> frojnd_, BIOS je del strojne opreme in rece se iz Linuxa in ne iz linuksov
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> upgrade-al
<BigWhale> disregard prvi del stavka
<polz> BigWhale: 10x
<frojnd_> linoksov (plural)
<frojnd_> nevem se kir bo deloval..
<BigWhale> ja deset njih je
<dz0ny> frojnd cmospwd obstajantud za linux
<frojnd_> dz0ny: vidim zdaj ja
<frojnd_> dz0ny: no pol bom tak naredu, kt sm reku, poizkusil kak distro spravt na disk na drugem kompu in nato disk dal v ta bogi acer
<dz0ny> pa si probal resetirat pre *nix
<frojnd_> resetirat kaj?
<dz0ny> bios
<dz0ny> oziroma geslo prek cmospwd
<frojnd_> dz0ny: ne, jaz sm v roke dobil laptop z winsi in ko sm probal przgat se ne przge
<frojnd_> safe mode tut ne pride not
<frojnd_> ljudje pred mano so sicer poizkusal z odstranitvijo baterije za par minut pa ni pomagal ocitno
<dz0ny> cak biso se tud ne uzge?
<dz0ny> bios*
<frojnd_> se
<dz0ny> mislim kaj bi rad dosegel
<frojnd_> jaz bi rad geslo resetiral
<frojnd_> oz prisel not v bios
<frojnd_> ker je punca pozabla geslo od bioasa
<frojnd_> biosa*
<frojnd_> punca, k mi je prnesla laptop..
<dz0ny> aha ok liveusb ubuntu pa cmospwd namestiš
<frojnd_> trenutno pisem na usb da vidim, ce sploh lahko bootam live :)
<frojnd_> nimam nobenga cd ja pr seb..
<dz0ny> če odklopiš disk bo pač sistem šel na prvi možni pogon
<frojnd_> tak da ce to ne bo deloval pol bo treba v drug laptop dat ta disk iz acerja pa tam nalozit linuxe in nato nazaj v acerja dat
<dz0ny> acer praviš?
<frojnd_> dz0ny: by default?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> by default
<frojnd_> dz0ny: yes acer aspire 5410
<frojnd_> ok pejmo sraufat
<dz0ny> a f12 pa ne prime za izbiro boota
<dz0ny> no sej je odvisno od biosa, mogoče veš al je award al phoenix
<frojnd_> dz0ny: f12 ne prime ne, pa tut ne pise nic za boot device izbrat kak f al pa kaj..
<frojnd_> award al phoenix cak da pogledam na etiketah
<dz0ny> pr hp moraš esc tiščat
<dz0ny> lahko tud f2
<dz0ny> f8
<sterna> kr vse tipke prtisn
<frojnd_> hja ne vidm ne enga na druzga da bi kaj takega pisal
<frojnd_> za namencek ma pa se na levi strani pr displayu nogo poskodvano
<frojnd_> jao da ne bom se kak display odtrgal po nesrec
<frojnd_> to mi je vsec pr acerjih, prec prides do diska
<frojnd_> Hm prvi image ne deluje ga nece bootat sploh
<frojnd_> mogoce je kaj z usbjo, bom probal druzga
<frojnd_> usbjem*
<dz0ny> zadnjič sem pastinl en usb tool ki pravilno naredi boot
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> !g usb live ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> [rešeno] live USB fail (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4723/
<dz0ny> !g dz0ny usb live ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> [07:29] <Pepelka> [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: Gnome remix ?? .. Ali ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/04/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<dz0ny> no luck no luck
<frojnd_> heh
<dz0ny> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Seniorita> Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way
<frojnd_> sem dal disk iz acerja v svoj dell pa vse kar premore windows je: windows is loading files, in nato reboot v infinite loopu :D
<dz0ny> ahci bit ma verjetno v registru
<dz0ny> ahci bit nastavljen
<frojnd_> vmes mi je pa iz live usb ja bootal juhu
<frojnd_> tak da ne bom prenamescal na dellu in acerjev disk
<frojnd_> grem probat tam mal poinstalerat pa razbit bios pass
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39839/#p39839
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39840/#p39840
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39841/#p39841
<CrazyLemon> nova kiberpipa.org je kr všečna
<frojnd_> cmospwd ni deloval :s
<frojnd_> itk v eeeprom je shranjen geslo na laptopih
<frojnd_> hm
<frojnd_> me zanima, ce je varno dat disk not potem ko je laptop ze przgan?
<frojnd_> hm ioperm
<sterna> CrazyLemon: about je se posebi hud
<sterna> "o nas" al kva je ze
<frojnd_> a ta finta z diskom bi delovalo brez okvar diska?
<CrazyLemon> sterna mhm.. sam ni mi všeč 'skupnost', te neaktivne bi lahk na lepši način izpisali..ne pa v enem stolpcu
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda kot db dump, kr eni testni računi
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, lep izgled
<sterna> CrazyLemon: mene so dal na prvo slikco.
<CrazyLemon> sterna katero prvo..slikic je ogromno
<zdobersek> ugh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na 'o nas' strani
<zdobersek> rumen colnago
<CrazyLemon> right
<zdobersek> misli, primorec
<zdobersek> OTOH, sasavi zdravniki
<CrazyLemon> sm zdj vidu da en v kolesarskem dresu predava neki
<zdobersek> zakaj jim moram jst nosit izvide, ktere so mi oni poslal?
<zdobersek> in zakaj mi jih sploh posiljajo na dom?
<CrazyLemon>  zdobersek ponavadi jih ne
<zdobersek> FFS, EXPORT TO PDF, UPLOAD TO THE CLOUDZ
<sterna> o
<sasa84> o sterna
<dz0ny> zdobersek: to bo sedaj e-zdravstvo
<dz0ny> kmalu lahko pričakuješ tudi dvig obvezne premije, za prostovoljno zavarovanje :>
<zdobersek> kdaj sedaj? bo do jutri urihtan? :>
<sterna> kaj to?
<sterna> o shit sej res 600 ojro bo zavarovanje
<dz0ny> konec meseca gre na vse bolnišice
<sterna> marc je
<dz0ny> zdej te bodo spraševali če lahko frendajo bolnico za katero maš napotnico :) pol pa lajkali če jim bo izvid všeč.
<dz0ny> Sam tega ti ne boš videl...
<dz0ny> also http://www.ezdrav.si/
<Seniorita> Projekt eZdravje - eZdrav.Si
<CrazyLemon> <!-- Site Crafted Using PageLines v2.4 - WordPress - HTML5 ( pro ) - www.PageLines.com -->
<CrazyLemon> this gives me confidence
<dz0ny> http://www.ezdrav.si/?p=985
<Seniorita> eZdrav.si | eTriaža: Video posnetki | eZdrav.si
<dz0ny> hahaha
<dz0ny> sam nikjer ne vidim kolk je to stalo
<CrazyLemon> jah.. manj k 5 zihr ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> Ocenjena vrednost javnega naročila za vse tri faze javnega naročila znaša 1.130.000,00 EUR
<CrazyLemon> IMO je to cena backend sw ter celotnega datacentra
<CrazyLemon> me pa res zanima kdo je postavu page :)
<dz0ny> postavitev sistema, uvajanje in podpora do 2014
<dz0ny>  /humans.txt
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> UPORABNIKI: vsi pacienti, ki se na osnovi napotnice naročajo na zdravstveno storitev,
<dz0ny> to boš rabil sigenca
<dz0ny> k ga naš dedek nima :)
<dz0ny> lol Warning: fopen(http://www.ezdrav.si/wp-cron.php?doing_wp_cron=1362514447.9458129405975341796875): failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! in /var/vhosts/www.ezdrav.si/wp-includes/class-http.php on line 921
<dz0ny> no vsaj 3.5.1 je
<CrazyLemon> js pa bom izzival usodo ter probal namestit legacy driver na hd 3200 :D
<dz0ny> jz grem pa crysis 3 igrat
 * dz0ny booting win
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<dz0ny> ja cakam l4d2
<sasa84> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-ditka-haberl-kot-nekdo-ki-imel-me-bo-rad/4561652f2506193487c2
<Seniorita> Ditka Haberl - Kot nekdo, ki imel me bo rad
<sasa84> <3
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle for Android 5 Launches, All 6 Games Available for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9fnoMRp5hWM/humble-bundle-for-android-5-launches-games-available-for-linux
<sterna> ojej
<sterna> kr strah me je
<sterna> hm, dalec od tega kar sm prcakvou na "mojvideo"
<sasa84> sam tam sm najdla ditko "celo", pač cel komad :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> ne sej ponavad je sranje
<sterna> to je pa kr na nivoju no
<miska19> svašta
<CrazyLemon> svašta indeed
<frojnd_> juhu, dobil geslo biosa :)
<CrazyLemon> do share
<Sky[x]> kje lahko fuzbal gledam ma kdo ksn link do streama ?
<sterna> fuzbal.
<sterna> srsly.
<Sky[x]> gole rad pogledam
<sterna> a si neb ksnga bl zanimivga sporta izbral?
<Sky[x]> ubistvu sma poslusam kdaj je bil gol pa pol pogledam hit
<Sky[x]> vmes pa itka druge stvari delam :)
<sterna> sudoku? :)
<sasa84_> Sky[x], maš siol tvin?
<Sky[x]> nop :(
<CrazyLemon> ni panike..sasa je tok prijazna da ti bo dala svoj user&pass
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> ja CrazyLemon ...to bi pa res lohk nrdila za Sky[x]
<sasa84_> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: shotwell problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39842/#p39842
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39843/#p39843
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Poškodovan trdi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39844/#p39844
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1755-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1755-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: shotwell problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39845/#p39845
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Poškodovan trdi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39846/#p39846
<dz0ny> jutro delovni ljudje :)
<yang_> jutro
<dz0ny> sky[x] pvt
<frojnd> hja
<frojnd> a je ze kdo dozivu to pr laptopu k ga przge, da sam "flasha" ekran :D
<frojnd> long story short, bios geslo dobil, probal resit disk (bad sectors) se ni dalo, ponovno dal nazaj v laptop v acerja zaj niti bios sign ne vidim :) k da bi vrajeno grafo nekako skuril ceprav nevem kak :D
<sasa84> oj
<sterna> o
<yang_> frojnd matrike vcas odpovejo
<yang_> mam tak problem na tvju
<sasa84> o sterna, o yang_
<yang_> ziv saska
<frojnd> yang_: matrike?
<frojnd> can it be fixed?
<yang_> na servisu
<frojnd> kaj so sploh te matrike v tem primeru?
<frojnd> pa zakaj do tega prihaja?
<dz0ny> frojnd huh si zihr da nisi kaj prevec odklopil ko si odpiral laptop
<yang_> osvetlitev pade, matrika se skuri
<frojnd> dz0ny: sam disk
<frojnd> yang_: kaka osvetlitev? nevem kaj misls z matriko v tem kontekstu :)
<frojnd> dz0ny: sam disk kr ma tak lepo narjeno acer, da 4 vijake odvijes in si ze pr disku...
<frojnd> yang_: verjetno kar te sprasujem glede matrike je ali je to obicajen pojav, al je to zarad cloveskega faktorja?
<dz0ny> oh ffs, unity se ne naloži compiz pa ja
<yang_> frojnd nisem serviser, vec je lahko razlogov za odpoved matrike
<frojnd> yang_: aha ok.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.04 To Be Released As Scheduled  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CDB3yj80PCM/ubuntu-1304-to-be-released-as-scheduled.html
<dz0ny> Of all the nutty things Canonical has done in the last week wanting to drop 13.04 four months into development and two months before release is one of the more anti-social to the community who have been working on it.
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooo zdobersek <3
<sasa84> moj zlati fant!
<sasa84> *đezva na plošči*
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
 * sasa84 ponudi zdobersek dišečo kavico in rogljiček
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1756-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1756-1/
<sasa84_> oooo BigWhale
<BigWhale> o sasa
<BigWhale> As kej pridna? :))
<BigWhale> lepo sedis na UDSu in poslusas kaj se dogaja z Ubuntujem? :d
<lynxlynxlynx> "One wonders whether it's really a good idea to name it after a space station that the Russians abandoned and allowed to burn up once they decided that going it alone on something as complex and expensive as a space station wasn't really practical."
<BigWhale> lynxlynxlynx, ja tega sem jest zadnjic citiral
<lynxlynxlynx> lwn :)
<BigWhale> je zgleda pozabil povedat, da je bil mir v vesolju od 1986 pa do 2001
<BigWhale> Mir
<sasa84_> BigWhale, pridna? hm...
<sasa84_> mal zabušavam, k bi mogla nek napisat...a sem poredna stric bigi? :$
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dropbox-Like Cloud Sync And Collaboration Tool Seafile Gets Command Line Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-SIXrATkfT0/dropbox-like-cloud-sync-and.html
 * sasa84_ upa da je!
<miha> dan
 * dz0ny foo, s kavo polil elektroniko
<sterna> toj pa tko k ta kofe zlampate da se vam ze cist roke tresejo.
<dz0ny> mhm, k sreci vse Å¡e dela, sam delovna miza bo sedaj no coffee zone
<miha> :))
<sterna> http://sreda.org/igra/?lang=en
<Seniorita> Test «Internal Citizenship» : SREDA Independent Research Agency
<sterna> zanimiv test
<sterna> ce das vse yes je turcija
<sterna> ce das vse no je ceska
<sterna> ce das vse tko k more bit je pa svedska :)
<dz0ny> Jaz sem norveška
<sterna> weirdo :)
<alfi> kaj je slucajno kdo imel tezave s dropbox/nautilus v ubuntu12.04/10 ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Still On Course for April Release?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2IJLVpUdVEk/ubuntu-13-04-still-on-course-for-april-release
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny, Å¡e en kofetar, Å¡e en normalen :)
<sasa84> <--- irska
<LorD_DDooM> <-Danska
<sasa84> ooo lordi
<LorD_DDooM> aaa sasika
<sasa84> mene so verjetno tista "religijska" vprašanja odnesla :P
<LorD_DDooM> Habemus papam, a že imaš favorita? :)
<miha> Iceland
<miha> LorD_DDooM: jst ga mam
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, navijam za azijce in afričane
<sasa84> neb mela rada evropejca al pa sev. američana
<miha> sasa84: heretik
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem tudi za črnce! :)
<miha> jst navijam za rodeta, crkval bi od smeha, kak bi šel našim komunajzarjem v nos :D
<miha> naj začnem molit, sasa84 ? :)
<sasa84> joj ne, ne rodeta :\
<sterna> rode ma drag avto
<miha> sasa84: žal, rode bi bil zakon :)
<sterna> rode je kreten
<sterna> ampak ok, za papeza je kr primern
<miha> morda. ampak kak bi se smeju, ko bi se sterna joku :D
<sterna> sploh po tem hitlerjugend tipu bi bil boljsi
<sterna> mislm manj bolan papez bi se mi zdel kot racinger
<sterna> pac normaln konzervativc
<sterna> predvidljiv, ce ne druzga
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam na fax miške
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pošljem poljub prot trubarjevi
<sterna> js bi si zelel papeza k bi zrihtu rkc tko kot se spodob
 * sasa84 tudi
<sterna> v skladu z jezusovo doktrino
 * sasa84 tudi
<sterna> nobenih financnih konglomeratov pa predsodkov pred moderno medicino
<sterna> transparentna verska organizacija k skrbi za reveze in ponuja duhovno oskrbo
<sterna> ne pa da je banka k ti predpisuje kako se mors obrnt ko otroke delas
<sasa84> sterna za papeža!
<sterna> sam se tega se mi manka
<sasa84> zdj pa res Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> ajde miške ;)
<sterna> srecno
<yang_> St. iGNUcius-a za Papeza !
 * miha na standby, obisk na firmi :p
<miha> joy
<miha> ne upam met facebooka, zabavajte me
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> twitter?
<CrazyLemon> youtube?
<zdobersek> vimeo?
<CrazyLemon> mojvideo?
<zdobersek> izklop?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39847/#p39847
<CrazyLemon> youporn?
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si?
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<zdobersek> BURN BUUUUURN
<CrazyLemon> thats harsh man..really harsh
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kakšna ornk razlika med poddomenami in uporabo url rewrite za isti učinek? Razen mal overhead-a pa mogoče manjše všečnosti pajkom?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: twas a joke!
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: "Kakšen" učinek pa ti pričakuješ?
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabnik vidi isti url
<dz0ny> ti bi rad kaj da je a.domena.si enako domeni.si/a al to da je namesto www.domena.si samo domena.si/
<dz0ny> načeloma je vseeno, pomembni sos samo robots pa sitemap
<lynxlynxlynx> no mogoče poddomena ni prav izraz
<lynxlynxlynx> a.domena.si lahko narediš prek dns al pa prek rewrite
<lynxlynxlynx> vprašanje je blo o razliki
<dz0ny> Tebe muči razlika za deo, če prav razumeme?
<dz0ny> uporabniško boš pa vedel glede na to kaj prodajaš
<dz0ny> enim je pač všeč da majo podomeno drugim ne
<dz0ny> strežniku je vseeno od vidi samo Host: header :)
<CrazyLemon> am..ma kdo kako idejo zakaj je video preveč temen.. format je wmv kodek pa naj bi bil ffwmv2
<lynxlynxlynx> je čist hipotetično vprašanje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Poškodovan trdi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39848/#p39848
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: rewrite dela sam znotraj enga virtualhosta? :)
<miha> redirect dela kamorkol
<CrazyLemon> hm..zdj pa je video zelen.. :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PRgsJZaYEI
<Seniorita> Google Glass - First Look - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, torej za kake load balancerje je sam ena učinkovita varianta
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj ko so pod stresom
<CrazyLemon> in po rebootu se video normalno predvaja
<zdobersek> magicu!
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: geodns
<dz0ny> samo to je za orng velike zadeve
<dz0ny> tole je tudi zanimivo http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflares-architecture-eliminating-single-p
<Seniorita> Load Balancing without Load Balancers - CloudFlare blog
<sasa84> Jou
<sasa84> Kaj zdj taka tišina? ;-)
<CrazyLemon> smo zaznali tvojo prisotnost :>
<sasa84> Zlon
<sasa84> Zloba:-S
<CrazyLemon> zlon is my middle name
<CrazyLemon> d'zlon
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> Pf
<sasa84> You wish
<sasa84>  pam
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga se je spomnu "Jaka, saj je vendar mrtev!"
<zdobersek> no context, no idea.
<CrazyLemon> !g "Jaka, saj je vendar mrtev!"
<Seniorita> Jaka, saj je vendar mrtev!« - Google Chrome Pomoč http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=sl&answer=1270364
<zdobersek> he's gone, Jim!
<zdobersek> boljs bi blo
<zdobersek> 'Odsel je, Jozko!'
<zdobersek> 'Odsel je, Jozko!'
 * dz0ny Å¡tudira, kaj bi blo.
<dz0ny> sam neke južne izraze mamo za to
<zdobersek> 'Jozy, neki se je zjebal.'
<dz0ny> Brklin, kaj ga pa lomiš.
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RgqTUx5wzmU#t=328s
<Seniorita> To So Gadi (Real Pests) (1977). - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] KDE NetworkManagement  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39849/#p39849
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39850/#p39850
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39851/#p39851
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39852/#p39852
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39853/#p39853
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39854/#p39854
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39855/#p39855
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-07
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> wow
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39850/#p39850
<Seniorita> Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> http://8tracks.com/pmacyllil/hipsters-workout-too
<Seniorita> 8tracks radio | Hipsters workout, too | 2,400+ Listens | 343 Likes | pmacyllil
<CrazyLemon> ni wow..ampak je borderline f'off :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Program za nadzor hitrosti pošiljanja/prejemanja podatkov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39856/#p39856
<dz0ny> oh joy of php
<dz0ny> string "0000", php v json pretvori kot number 0000
<zdobersek> is not a problem for me
<zdobersek> it is a problem for you.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pr 20k datasetu je 5 napak še najmanjši problem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39857/#p39857
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Nfk1-XMASrk
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi Dynamic Bike Headlight Prototype and Test - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> prva stvar po prijavi, glavni strežnik se ne odziva :D
<dz0ny> pritisni turbo tipko :)
<lynxlynxlynx> remote je
<lynxlynxlynx> hosting nima statusne strani, yay
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv začetek
<dz0ny> potem jih že sedaj preveč plačaš
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda, da jim je dns dol padu
<sterna> zdravo sasa84
<sasa84> oj živjo
<sterna> ne bom kave, hvala, rogljičke pa lahko vse pojem da ne bodo preč pršli
<dz0ny> jaz zerigo dns uporabljam kakšne 3 leta, težav do sedaj ni bilo. Internim pa ne zaupam
<sasa84> ej folk... k dam v conky addr wlan0... mi ne napiše ip-ja
<sasa84> a bi mogla Å¡e kej dodat?
<dz0ny> si zihr da maš wlan0
<dz0ny> poglej z iwconfig
<sasa84> sem to nrdila
<sasa84> pr wlan0 piše svega i swašta... pr eth0 pa no wireless extension
<dz0ny> ja to je prav
<sterna> sasa84: ip addr sh dev wlan0
<sterna> lahko se | grep inet
<sasa84> Net IP: ${addr wlan0}
<sasa84> tko mam zdej
<dz0ny> ne vemo kako conky pogleda za ip
<sasa84> tale ip morm zrihtat pa temperature diskov :
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> za ubuntu bi moral prek dbus vprašat networkmanager
<dz0ny> sasa84: vprašaj na #conky
<sasa84> zdj mal guglam :)
<dz0ny> jaz uporabljam https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload
<Seniorita> System Load Indicator in Launchpad
<dz0ny> sam tam ni ip-ja pa temperatur :)
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, ni sam dns, še prek statičnega ipja ni dostopa
<sasa84> yes yes yes
<sasa84> ratal mi je ;)
<sasa84> zgleda d je blo neki s temi razmiki problem
<dz0ny> ql https://www.dropbox.com/developers/sync
<Seniorita> Dropbox - Sync API - Simplify your life
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kateri pa so to?
<lynxlynxlynx> neo-serv
<dz0ny> jaz sem z digitalocean zelo zadovoljen
<dz0ny> 5€ za 20gb disk 1TB prenosa
<dz0ny> 512MB rama brez swapa
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm patriot, raje pri nas odkupim
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ja, mogoče bo za opustit to prakso
<lynxlynxlynx> še sshja ne dobiš več nikjer pri standardnih paketih
<dz0ny> ja to je pri meni predpogoj, razen če vem da se stran ne bo posodabljala
<dz0ny> sem pa včeraj odkril http://ftploy.com/
<Seniorita> Home - FTPloy
<lynxlynxlynx> tle so na začetku meli, zato sem izbral
<lynxlynxlynx> edin naš hosting, s katerim sem bil v celoti zadovoljen je crknil >>
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo miha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39858/#p39858
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39859/#p39859
<dz0ny> dear lord, fb generation ^^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39860/#p39860
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39861/#p39861
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39862/#p39862
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39863/#p39863
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39864/#p39864
<lynxlynxlynx> postopek je bil moten
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39865/#p39865
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39866/#p39866
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a to meni :)?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, citat iz foruma
<dz0ny> aja na začetku, hehe
<dz0ny> hm bo pa zanimivo videti če sploh ima povezavo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39867/#p39867
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39868/#p39868
<lynxlynxlynx> Dog food
<lynxlynxlynx> Not to be confused with Dog meat, which covers human consumption of canines.
<lynxlynxlynx> wikipedia <3
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: http://blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.com/what-are-you-eating/infographic-how-to-find-real-food-at-the-supermarket/
<Seniorita> Infographic: How To Find Real Food At The Supermarket | A Black Girl's Guide To Weight Loss
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> zihr kot modem misli ethernet
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484944_416164345142063_1983057525_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39869/#p39869
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Sesutje po posodabljanju na kde 4.10.1 na Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39870/#p39870
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39871/#p39871
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39872/#p39872
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64954_147063238782956_2025749505_n.jpg
<dz0ny> http://mmb.pcb.ub.es/~carlesfe/unix/tricks.txt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Not convinced by rolling releases
<dz0ny> a kubuntu uporablja kdm al kaj drugega?
<lynxlynxlynx> lightdm je uporaben šele par različic, tako da dvomim, da ne kdm
<dz0ny> v 13.04 ima kubuntu-desktop odvisnost od lightdm
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SdGkkp1aq8
<Seniorita> Robotic Liberation by PWP (VIC-20) - YouTube
<sterna> so awesome
<sterna> dz0ny: pr men je kdm
<sterna> v 12.10
<dz0ny> ok thx
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39873/#p39873
<dz0ny> http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/11261/4d-printing-making-things-that-make-themselves/
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/13/03/07/142237/chrome-firefox-ie-10-java-win-8-all-hacked-at-pwn2own
<Seniorita> Chrome, Firefox, IE 10, Java, Win 8 All Hacked At Pwn2Own - Slashdot
<sasa84> dz0ny,si tukej?
<dz0ny> jp gem neki pojest
<dz0ny> a lahko potem
<dz0ny> za urco
<CrazyLemon> take two
<dz0ny> (moram Å¡e skuhat vmes)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ^^
<sasa84> ja ja dz0ny , kr u izi
<sasa84> dober tek ;)
<sasa84> se mi nikamor ne mudi ;)
<sterna> zdravo
 * dz0ny dinerish
 * dz0ny dinner
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/578459_10151543909407612_1181375435_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39874/#p39874
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39875/#p39875
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek C..really..C
<CrazyLemon> you are such a B
<zdobersek> between?
<CrazyLemon> yes.. you are between left and right cheek :>
<CrazyLemon> and no ..i'm not talking about your face
<zdobersek> butthole?
<zdobersek> kaj se dogaja v USA?
<zdobersek> zakaj ni nobenih epizod ta teden?
<zdobersek> pa vse do konca mesca?
<CrazyLemon> nič takega
<CrazyLemon> sej je pysch
<CrazyLemon> psych*
<sterna> severna koreja jih unicuje s preemptive nuclear strike
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013030705892175
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Skrivni internet za preprodajalce, morilce in pedofile
<CrazyLemon> a je zato miha tok obseden s tor omrežjem?:p
<sterna> ja sej prakticno sam to pocne
<sterna> preprodaja, mori in ma rad otroke.
<sterna> k povprecn pitbull i guess
<CrazyLemon> Vic dneva
<CrazyLemon> Microsoft JET Database Engine error '80004005'
<CrazyLemon> Could not use ''; file already in use.
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha..funny shit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> errors are not funny.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se pa to igraš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1755-2: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1755-2/
 * sasa84 se more javno zahvalt dz0ny 
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> np :)
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vecer.com :9
<dz0ny> eden je pozabil ip nastavit?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1757-1: Django vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1757-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej rajši za kak film povej...
<zdobersek> :O blizzard mi ponuja 7 brezplacnih dni igranja WoW
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fTw_D3l10
<Seniorita> Alt-J (∆) - Taro - YouTube
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ea3CbRAo4
<Seniorita> Alt-J - Breezeblocks (#Hashtag Remix) - YouTube
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/polyvinyl-records/05-put-a-light-on
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<jonsoo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<Seniorita> Installing Ubuntu with the Windows installer | Ubuntu
<jonsoo> tale program ne ustvari ali pa prepiše izbrane particije?
<jonsoo> ampak samo ustvari image na obstoječi particiji?
<jonsoo> _
<dz0ny> jp, dejansko windows zažene linux
<dz0ny> aka od windows bootloader
<dz0ny> namestitveni program v live mode, ti omogoča namestitev poleg windows sistema
<CrazyLemon>  Tor-Browser 1.40 has been released with Vidalia Add-On
<CrazyLemon> https://sourceforge.net/projects/torbrowser/files/
<Seniorita> TorBrowser - Browse Files at SourceForge.net
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prejemam take maile
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ni na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nič novega
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa bil všeč zero dark thirty
<dz0ny> mhm, a je danes kak praznik v us
<dz0ny> kr nč ni serij ni
<CrazyLemon> psych je!
<dz0ny> lame
<dz0ny> sam blond je kul
<CrazyLemon> na-a
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CylLSn1JRx8
<Seniorita> 5'5" Porter Maberry Shows Out During TFB University of Michigan Half-Time Dunk Show - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> how d fuck
<CrazyLemon> js sm 28cm višji..pa ne morem zabit
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon>  Vsi bi radi žurali, samo Smilijan Mori.
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> tale je epic
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> podobno smo mel vceri na staff listi
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Unity-Styled Shutdown Dialogs Heading To Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/k1bhy0zc4_8/new-unity-shutdown-dialogs-on-way-to-ubuntu-13-04
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-08
<stupidBYdefault> jutro
<stupidBYdefault> vsem
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<zdobersek> ihaaa
<sasa84> oo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> elow ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: CIAO
<sterna> zdravo.
<sasa84> živjo živjo :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/piskoti-s-cokolado.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/spekla-sta-piskote.jpg
<sasa84> sterna, ja kok maš pridne otroke
<sterna> nadvse
<CrazyLemon> http://www.silux.si/spletna-trgovina/dodatna-oprema/brisalci/kia/ceed/valeo-x-trm/metlice-brisalcev-kia-ceed-06
<Seniorita> Metlice brisalcev Kia Ceed 06- – SILUX
<CrazyLemon> da faq.. 45€ za dva brisalca
<CrazyLemon> original pa so 20€
<sterna> http://www.jonathancresswell.co.uk/2013/03/review-simcity/
<Seniorita> Review: SimCity | Jonathan Cresswell
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity To Get New Shutdown Dialogs, Scroll To Switch Between Windows Feature [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/59Cm5uNqRPo/unity-to-get-new-shutdown-dialogs.html
<dz0ny1> elow
<CrazyLemon> sup
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39876/#p39876
<dz0ny1> give me space operas http://feedly.com/k/ZlojF4
<Seniorita> SyFy greenlights 'Helix,' apocalyptic TV series from 'Battlestar Galactica' creator | The Verge
<dz0ny1> not zombie slash flicks
<alfi> jag blev väldigt less på den jävla Ubuntu 12.04 fel med nautilus-dropbox
<alfi> :/
<alfi> je kdo naletel na kaksne tezave s paketom nautilus-dropbox v ubuntu 12.04 ?
 * CrazyLemon ima 12.04 nima pa nautilus-dropbox
<alfi> hmm, ja trenutno laufam s "streznisko" varianto, se pravi dropbox laufa kot daemon - nikakor mi ni uspelo spraviti v pogon nautilus-dropbox, se pravi podporo za dropbox v nautilus
<sasa84_> alfi, jst nimam nobenih problemov z DB
<sasa84_> se mi je pa ene 14 dni nazaj prvič zgodil, da je biu kao en problem...pa je blo treba kliknt restart al kwa
<alfi> mja, saj niso lih problemi; tezava nastane, ko hocem denimo odpret kaksno nautilus okno ki nima nic s dropbox-om
<sterna> javla ubuntu :)
<alfi> se pravi ko odprem dropbox-ovo mapo => vse spila fajn
<alfi> ko recimo odperem kaksno drugo mapo, se okno zapre po 2-3s
<alfi> sterna: jävla skit ubuntu ;P
<sasa84_> ej alfi, to se je men dogajal, da nisem mogla odpirat map
<sasa84_> takoj se ej zaprla...tko da sem mogla zadeve kopirat na ključ iz terminala :\
<sasa84_> ps: alfi, lepo da znaš švedsk :P
<alfi> sasa84_: aha, kak si pol popravila zadevo oz. kako ti je uspelo postimat ? (ps: ja, mal je tesko vcasih preklaplat med 3mi jeziki - se pol zgodi to kaj se je men pises v slovenskem kanalu po svedsko)
<sasa84_> alfi: ena zadeva je bla, da počistiš nek nautilus terminal al kaj že
<sasa84_> če se ne motm, sem pa 12.04 še 1x inštalirala... kar sem mela itak namen :)
<alfi> hmm bom morda sam uredil isto; moram cekirat kako bom s casom (zadeva namrec laufa na mojem WS ki ga mam na sihtu)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39877/#p39877
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39878/#p39878
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39879/#p39879
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Turn An Old Computer into a File-Sharing Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2uTe15sFP88/how-to-turn-an-old-computer-into-a-file-sharing-server
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Ubuntu Touch Core Apps in Ubuntu 12.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0nF35hi0vfo/how-to-play-with-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu-12-10
<dz0ny> kdaj je raring feature freeze
<zdobersek> vceraj ob 2100 UTC
<zdobersek> I shit you not.
<zdobersek> (AFAIK)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1758-1: Firefox vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1758-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal plugin? :()
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vec odavno
<zdobersek> no, fixal plugin ... downgradeal wordpress tbh.
<CrazyLemon> Uporabljate WordPress 3.5.1.          ubuntu.si disagrees with your lies :)
<dz0ny> je pač zamenjal file :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seriously..podpiraš njegove laži.. tega nisem pričakoval od tebe :/
<dz0ny> well, he must confirm or deny it? just guessing
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lincoln je na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> pa les miserables.. :D
<dz0ny> mhm sem videl, sam je že kar en cajt
<dz0ny> neki space mi daneš diši
<dz0ny> pa ni nč
<CrazyLemon> impossible
<CrazyLemon> space nima vonja
<dz0ny> d:
<zdobersek> hahah, kok hitro so obrnal ladjo :>
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/03/planet_tv_jansa_pred_odhodom_nagrajuje_najbolj_zveste.aspx
<Seniorita> Planet TV: Janša pred odhodom nagrajuje najbolj zveste - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> tko hitro kot ti ki spreminjaš temo ;)
<zdobersek> zjoci mi reko! :>
<sterna> a tko k un menendes
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če ti js reko zjočem bo šiba pela
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> kad te ja propustim kroz šake plakačeš znaš kako
<sterna> rece un cica kondukter
<CrazyLemon> no tok nasilen nisem..
<CrazyLemon> Å¡iba je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> nasilen.si
<dz0ny> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vnc-viewer/iabmpiboiopbgfabjmgeedhcmjenhbla/related
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - VNC Viewer
<dz0ny> native, full uporabno
<CrazyLemon> https://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/secret-access/videos/plant-42/
<Seniorita> Plant 42 | National Geographic Channel
<CrazyLemon> Deluje brez povezave
<CrazyLemon> vnc ki deluje brez povezave
<CrazyLemon> thats awesome
<dz0ny> sej so kitajci dokazal da je kvantni prenos podatkov mogoč pa da je hitrejši od svetlobe, verjetno instanten. no connection needed
<zdobersek> NaCl is shiiiit
<CrazyLemon> tale vnc kr vredu deluje
<zdobersek> humble bundle 5 je za kej?
<CrazyLemon> prašaj mernika
<dz0ny> https://codereview.chromium.org/12300041/ to le bo Å¡e fun
<Seniorita> Issue 12300041: Add nativeMessaging extension permission - Code Review
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni že na voljo native vnc
<CrazyLemon> kot feature chromea 26 or smth
<dz0ny> ja sam mora men uporabnik na drugi strani tud chrome
<dz0ny> za zgornje mora pa samo vnc protokol znat
<CrazyLemon> samo :D
<zdobersek> AoE HD!
<zdobersek> meh.
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-09
<anny> annnybody loves somebody, somethimeees
<sterna> thimes.
<stupidBYdefault> JUTRO VSEM
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<stupidBYdefault> morda dosegljiv?
<stupidBYdefault> kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> crazylemon :)
<dz0ny> lol King of the Nerds is actually queen
<anny> čer...ops, dan"
<CrazyLemon> jutro ups dan ups čer ups
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<anny> o sem že mislila da vsi spite
<anny> ali protestirate! :)
<CrazyLemon> naah.. spal sem do enih..its enough :)
<anny> uuuf
<anny> lenobice
<CrazyLemon> not :D
<anny> o ja
<CrazyLemon> o ne
<anny> razen če programirate...shjševalno napravo
<anny> pol pa pogledam skoz prste
<CrazyLemon> torej ti bi rada program za hujšanje.. mogoče bi pa se dalo naredit program za androida.. "push the button to lose weight"
<yang> sej ze obstaja
<yang> stevec za izgubo kalorij
<yang> ce gres trimckat zna s treslaji izracunat priblizno kolk kalorij si pokuril
<CrazyLemon> yang thats not the point :>
<anny> točno tko
<anny> prtisnš knofek in si anoreksičen
<anny> iz orke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je že un proxy chrome addon thingy ki ti omogoča gledanje hulu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hola unblocker
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> enpe
<dz0ny> jokers tornado.netutil
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/p2A0
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 16:30:44 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> je bila izdana je :D
<CrazyLemon> tko je če se lepijo nizi :D
<dz0ny> pa pri posodabljalnik sem si zlomil jezik
<dz0ny> kaj se je zgodilo z preprosto slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> če imaš kak bolši predlog ..ga kr posreduj andreju :)
<CrazyLemon> SloPrevajalci: [andrej.znidarsic] samo niso najnovejši prevodi uporabljeni. je bilo že novembra popravljeno
<dz0ny> hm čak v čet je bil feature freeze
<dz0ny> a to pomen da ne bo to popravljeno Å¡lo ven
<CrazyLemon> feature freeze nima dosti povezave s prevodi
<CrazyLemon> 26
<CrazyLemon> April 18th
<CrazyLemon>  FinalFreeze,  ReleaseCandidate,  LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<dz0ny> uff to je še daleč
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/linux-triumphant-chrome-os-resists-cracking-attempts-7000012331/
<Seniorita> Linux triumphant: Chrome OS resists cracking attempts | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> Chrome OS in specific, and Linux in general, remains the best choice for security-conscious desktop users.
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnFLK4iBcok
<Seniorita> Ole Ole Ole - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny football fan???
<anny> rip headphone users!
<anny> to se nanaša na rezultate Pwn2Own
<anny> drugače pa je odgovor ja!
<CrazyLemon> le ti si tista
<CrazyLemon> ki vidi povezavo med nogometom ter pwn2own
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> haha, menda res
<anny> medklic sucker pa nič ne pove?
<CrazyLemon> čisto nič :/
<Guest86638> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Postopek za obnovitev namestitve 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39880/#p39880
<zdobersek> kje so vsi?
<anny> tuki!
<CrazyLemon> pa tam!
<anny> ostali pa mislim da se ali muckajo ali so na vstaji...ma sej je oboje vstaja, če malo premislim
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube delta spirit california
<Seniorita> Delta Spirit - "California" (Official Video) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va0ezWC2du4
<CrazyLemon> kul komad @radio terminal!
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<zdobersek> ADS NOT ACCEPTABLE
<zdobersek>  /kickban!
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/43741861
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Mau po hribih near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/oblacnaosmica
<dz0ny> from m83 https://soundcloud.com/backlotmusic/starwaves-from-oblivion
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEtAfAa67TY
<Seniorita> HBO Special: Louis C.K. - Oh My God Trailer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmvEcbe7bN8
<Seniorita> JohnDoe - From Russia To China - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Na voljo je LibreOffice 4.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39881/#p39881
<anny> čwe
<sterna> o
<anny> *čer
<anny> kaj več življenja tukaj?
<sterna> niti ne
<anny> :(
<sterna> odkar si bla nazadnje tle so trije link prpopal
<anny> ni interesentov za pižama party?
<sterna> hm
<anny> kakšen zanimiv link?
<sterna> js nag spim
<sterna> tko da nimam pizame
<anny> lahko prideš nag
<sterna> mrzlo je za nag bit
<anny> marilyn bi bila vesela, še bolj pa stekleničke Chanela No5
<sterna> a lahko pridem v kolesarskih cotah
<anny> ne prešvicanih prosim
<sterna> joj js tut za disave nism
<anny> za kaj pa si potem?
<sterna> nikol jih nism uporabljal, pa dekle tudi ne
<sterna> ja za hipije
<sterna> sicer ena posebna sekta
<anny> aaa
<anny> svobodna ljubav pa travca pa to
<sterna> ja v tem je problem ubistvu
<sterna> da svobodna ljubav ja, ampak zame ne, hvala
<sterna> isto travca
<sterna> isto parfumi :)
<anny> piii***
<anny> nič od življenja si ne privoščiš
<sterna> jah kaj pa vem no
<sterna> ne predstavlam si spolnosti z ljudmi k z njimi ne morm bit intimen all the way
<sterna> za to morjo bit pa zlo dobri prjatli
<anny> Å¡e kardinali prisegajo na travco
<sterna> in ce so dobri prjatli se nekak smatra za vljudno da privolijo v odnos, to pa seveda ni ravno pogosto
<sterna> travca je ok
<sterna> nism se probu
<sterna> ampak ko otroci odrastejo bom zihr
<anny> haha
<sterna> mogoce ze prej, ce si bojo ksnga bednega dilerja zrihtal
<sterna> mislm ne probu, nakupu
<anny> At St. Patrick’s Cathedral yesterday, Dolan was asked about rumors that he would be named the first American pope when the College of Cardinals convenes next month to select Pope Benedict’s successor.  “I’d say those are only from people smoking marijuana,” Dolan said.
<yang> Jst bi predlagal St. IGNUcious-a
<yang> on je kr dost svetnik
<anny> :)
<sterna> a kr RMS da bi bil
<sterna> on ma mal problemov z vero se mi zdi
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Maria_Martini
<yang> zakaj pa ne, zihr bi bil boljsi kt vecina od unih ta rdecih
<Seniorita> Carlo Maria Martini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> tale bi bil kar OK
<anny> žal je bil bolan pa prehitro je umrl
<sterna> hm jutr gremo k babici
<sterna> jsm pa mislu jit http://goo.gl/maps/icQLG
<Seniorita> Lovšetova ulica, 1260 Ljubljana - Polje, Slovenia to Lovšetova ulica, 1260 Ljubljana - Polje, Slovenia - Google Maps
<yang> kaj pa je bil vzrok smrti Matjaza Tankota ?
<anny> rak
<sterna> glede na to da je bolehal za rakom
<yang> ok
<sterna> ja
<sterna> kr pogosta stvar
<anny> sterna, greste s peciklom?
<sterna> a k babici?
<sterna> ne, k mormo bit ob devetih zjutri ze v semicu
<sterna> si bomo auto sposodl
<anny> uf
<anny> to je mal predaleč
<sterna> ja sej poleti smo ze sli
<anny> tudi s tamalimi
<sterna> s prikolco
<anny> o kljuti
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/vhribespamzi2.jpg
<sterna> tko zgleda
<sterna> ene 4 ure plus pavzo na vsako uro rabmo
<yang> a zena tut pogajna
<sterna> ja ona pa psa vlece
<sterna> tle k slika
<yang> ti bi moral na nizozemskem ziveti
<anny> dobri ste..pa v klanec s 30 kg ni mačji kašelj
<yang> tm so siroke potke za kolesarje
<anny> yang, nč bat...pri nas bo kmalu kot na nizomskem, ker ne bo za benz
<yang> ja kolesarjev jevelik tut pr nas potke pa so bolj slabe
<anny> počasi se izboljšuje...včasih niso po mesec dni splužili kolesarske
<yang> mene so na nizozemskem redarji opozoril "Please don't walk on bicycle path"
<sterna> hm sm isku prikolco za psa
<sterna> pa sm nasu
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/ZRf07r5UPRmH6BT5urPbWfkfzTc.jpg
<anny> sterna, ti boš vedel...obstaja kakšna tovorna prikolica za kolo?
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/gLK3k28eo3Za7X7yZP7e2H0HGsM.jpg
<sterna> anny: ja, valda
<sterna> anny: ful jih je razlicnih
<anny> tale mi je všeč
<anny> http://mmc.bolha.com/0/image/135899/138674/Zlozljiva-transportna-prikolica-za-kolo_511f5ad92671f.jpg
<anny> očitno ne prodajajo več :(
<sterna> hm zlo podobno mamo za psa tovort
<yang> jst bi pa rabu nosilc za kolo za na avto
<yang> sam ne une bedarije da ga na streho dvigujes
<yang> pa rabis pomagaca za to
<sterna> hm
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/b4qaQjBXg3LIvGBPpmhrJzpQxRM.jpg
<sterna> yang: tut to mamo
<anny> počas bo treba mislit na alternativo, ja
<anny> sterna, sta tu s suni v mlajših časih?
<yang> sterna: a si ti se na zemanti ?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> anny: hm, noseca je ze bla tle
<anny> bravo, stari
<sterna> se prav 5 let stara slika
<anny> :)))
<anny> that's the way to do it!
<sterna> ma sej najbl sm impresioniran da
<sterna> je bla dvakrat noseca
<sterna> pa jo je skrbel kaksna bo pa ce mi bo vsec
<sterna> pa well
<sterna> nc se ji ne pozna
<sterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/dog.jpg
<sterna> tle se dobr vid
<sterna> kasna prikolca je
<sterna> to streho dol snames pa ostane cist navadna plehnata skatla
<sterna> na zalost nima mocnga podna
<sterna> se pa da namest psa dva 50l ruzaka not dt
<sterna> pa gre kr ok
<anny> vašemu psu se pa godi!
<sterna> anny: evo, hribolazenje pr 1000 kalorijah na uro: http://app.strava.com/activities/43741861
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Mau po hribih near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/oblacnaosmica
<yang> grem jst v mizale, lahko noc !
<sterna> srecno
<anny> ln
<sterna> dons je bil tok lep dan
<anny> uf, megla...
<anny> na vrhovih je bilo jasno?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/oblacnaosmica
<sterna> tko je zgledal
<sterna> v oblakih so bli vrhovi
<sterna> spodi ni blo megle
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hzTtkoI2zc
<Seniorita> Scorpions & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Feat Zucchero - Send Me An Angel - YouTube
<anny> ena za nepobolšljive romantike
<sterna> hehe
<anny> megla da bi jo z nožem rezal bi rekel palčel Smuk
<anny> *palček
<sterna> ja vsake tolk je blo res mal eerie
<sterna> k ves da je awesome razgled
<sterna> sam ga ne vids.
<anny> bo pa čez par dni bolje
<sterna> aha no ta pic mi je ful vsec k je razgled
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-javoru.jpg
<anny> to je bilo pa v toplejših časih
<sterna> ja konc avgusta
<sterna> uglavnm se ji nc ne poznajo otroc
<anny> zelo fit bejba!
<anny> ji boš predal kompliment?
<sterna> ma sej ji vsak dan recem
<sterna> pocas se mi zdi da mi nau vec verjela
<anny> reci, da je kompliment od ženske
<anny> moškim itak ni za verjet
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da bo moški povedal to.. whats the point? :>
<anny> to smo se že naučile, da imate drugačne kriterije
<anny> brez skrbi, da je point
<sterna> kako drugacne
<anny> malo razlik v psihologiji
<sterna> men je tut vsec
<anny> ženska bo rekla, da je pretežka, moškemu bo ravno prava
<sterna> pretezka?
<sterna> misls po telesni tezi?
<anny> sploh pa tak pozabite vse, samo da damo kakšen...khm dol
<anny> ja
<sterna> ah to mogoce uni k niso vajeni golih teles
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni_obvlada.jpg
<sterna> aha ta je pa parodija na jankovicevo kampanjo
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-DELA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny jah..vsak ima svoj okus ane.. enemu se zdi 70kg fat..drugemu je to sexy.. :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ženskam..ene bi mele 6packe..druge sodčke.. :)
<anny> meni je všeč trebušček
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunizivazrebicekmama.jpg
<anny> sterna, kaj si pa tukaj delal s photoshopom?
<sterna> trebuscek je ok
<sterna> anny: kje?
<sterna> na uni DELA?
<sterna> nic.
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš.. ni razlik :)
<sterna> mam original cr2 s fotoaparata
<sterna> trebuscek je ok, ampak js mam vamp.
<anny> kako je prišlo do takih efektov
<sterna> sm hotu rect
<sterna> anny: kaksnih efektov?
<anny> ahaha
<anny> rdečih
<anny> če spraviš svoj "vamp" na kolo, ga nimaš
<sterna> kje so rdeci efekti?
<sterna> a pr DELA?
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_21IqPrggJE
<sterna> taka luc je v kopalnci
<Seniorita> Tower Pancers Aboriginski ples - YouTube
<anny> tle si poglej, kaj je vamp
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni_caro_morje.jpg je pa k je bla 19 stara
<CrazyLemon> amm anny ..js sm vidu kolesarja s podobno postavo kot je ta na desni
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil prekleto hiter za svojo težo.. :)
<sterna> ja sej po ravnem ni problem
<sterna> u klanc se pa tut js spomnem ekstra 20 kil
<anny> na maratonu Franja ne vidim koga s podobnim vampom, pa je par k kolesarjev
<sterna> hm na franjo sm su zmeri ko ni bla prireditev
<anny> ta z bušijem je totalno ukradel šov!
<sterna> a sm se ze dost vazu
<anny> si
<sterna> al grem se slikce iskat
<CrazyLemon> anny no..js sm pa na dveh maratonih bil pa je bil taisti tip
<anny> lahko še prilepiš kakšno
<anny> CrazyLemon - eden od kolikih?
<anny> tam goniš 4 ure minimalno, 1000 kalorij na uro
<CrazyLemon> anny ne vem..nisem Å¡tel :)
<anny> a letos boš šel?
<CrazyLemon> anny oba maratona sta bila 60+ km.. in se stavim da je bil na cilju pred mano ):
<CrazyLemon> anny verjetno..
<anny> kul...ustavi se pri meni na okrepčevalnici!
<CrazyLemon> anny kje what?
<anny> sm zlo prijazna
<anny> ampak na kateri povem samo na ZS
<CrazyLemon> anny ne maram teh masovnih maratonov
<CrazyLemon> js sm bl za te lokalne
<anny> kot na primer?
<CrazyLemon> kraški maraton v sežani
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni_bw_s.jpg http://bou.si/pic/veselasuni.jpg http://bou.si/pic/sunimami.jpg http://bou.si/pic/suni_pozira_bw.jpg
<CrazyLemon> obalni maraton v izoli.. kateri pa ni bil ravno kul..
<LorD_DDooM> Franja je super maraton...samo moraš res pazit da te pride do nesreče, ker imaš različno vešče kolesarje in dve različni trasi (različno utrujeni kolesarji)
<CrazyLemon> preveč ljudi
<sterna> js tut nism za masovne
<LorD_DDooM> da ne pride*
<sterna> ja franja je men prevec grozna
<sterna> sploh k eni ne znajo padat
<anny> ja. problem so padci
<anny> če je dež, pa še huje
<anny> vsako leto jih pobiramo
<LorD_DDooM> Če padce odračunaš, je super maraton
<sterna> ja sej js grem vsake tok
<sterna> sam ne kadar je maraton :)
<sterna> uredu trasa je ja
<CrazyLemon> problem so specialkarji k mislijo da je maraton samo za njih in nimajo potrpljenja do manj veščih in zato pride do padcev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem bil 8x na Franji, videl vse možno že..
<anny> CrazyLemon, ni samo to
<anny> niso samo specialkarji nestrpni do tačkarjev
<anny> ljudje enostavno slabo precenijo hitrost in svoje sposobnosti
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> mi smo mel enga americana na obisku
<LorD_DDooM> Od tega da se je en debil z BMW X5 spomnil sredi maratona pri Valburgi prehitevat skupino 50ih kolesarjev, čeprav je cesta zaprta za promet (bil je lokalec)
<sterna> http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/09/blood-in-the-streets.html
<sterna> evo
<Seniorita> Blood In The Streets Feld Thoughts
<anny> sterna, zato so zraven policaji namesto redarjev
<anny> redarjev lokalci ne Å¡mirglajo 5%
<sterna> Remember – this is a tiny little town in Slovenia (Kobarid). The dentist was amazing – he had better equipment than I’ve ever seen in the US, used a laser scanner to reconstruct my tooth, printed a new tooth on a milling machine in a back room, and within an hour sent me on my way with a new tooth for a mere 250 euros. From now on, I’m doing all my elective dental work in Kobarid.
<sterna> to prav multimiljonar iz land of the free.
<sterna> hehe
<anny> bogi...so mu zob zbili :(
<sterna> ne sej to ni blo na franji
<sterna> s kolegi je su dol z vrsica
<sterna> mislm cez vrsic
<sterna> ampak na dol je mal pozabu da je treba zavirat
<anny> ja zdaj sem bolj natančno prebrala
<anny> dobr so ga poflikali
<sterna> mm kaksna dobra tema na slotehu
<sterna> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t559807
<sterna> sm se pa kr zasekiru k ubistvu nimam nobenga nasveta :|
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> Poznam poceni cipo, imenuje se punca/partnerka/žena. Je pa res, da ni cipa, pa tudi poceni ni.
<anny> sterna, nekaj bo treba ukrenit za g33ke
<anny> intelektualni potencial naroda propada zaradi nedojebanosti
<sterna> ja sam js nimam izkusenj s tem
<sterna> men je blo samozadovoljevanje vedno zadost
<CrazyLemon> sterna no vidiš da imaš nasvet zanj!
<sterna> ja nimam
<sterna> mislm on bi rad obceval s kom drugim
<anny> lizanje skozi Å¡ipo
<sterna> ce bi hotu s sabo dvomim da bi napisu na forum
<anny> jaz tudi nisem zadovoljna z vibrom
<sterna> sej ga ne rabs
<CrazyLemon> sterna če bi mu bolš predstavu samozadovoljevanje mu bo mogoče tudi to dovolj
<anny> rabm! :)
<sterna> sej se sam mal bozas po ustncah pa mejckn krozis po scegetavcku
<anny> za popestritev
<sterna> ma se to ni treba
<anny> hahah
<sterna> itak je vse v glavi
<anny> ups, je tukaj še kakšen mladoletnik?
<anny> ne bi rada pohujšala mladine...pa to
<CrazyLemon> vsi smo
<anny> ostali v razvoju pri starosti 15 let...ja ja
<sterna> ma ne vem, js sm ze razlozu zivi kaj je menstruacija
<sterna> pa kako nastajajo otroci
<CrazyLemon> boys will be boys..kaj češ :)
<anny> geek bi moral pa ja imeti resursov, da peca punce
<sterna> ma predsodki jih unicijo
<anny> no reci mu to...samo ne na dating strani, ampak kar na FB ali irc
<sterna> js poznam cel kup ljudi k resnicno mislijo da je programiranje psihicna bolezen
<anny> kaj??
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> ja pac predsodke majo
<anny> sterna, to zato ker tebe poznajo?
<sterna> "aha programiras, zihr si se devicnik"
<sterna> ja sej js zlo rad igram vlogo mejhnga debelga z ocali k se ni nikol nage zenske vidu
<anny> uf, naš tamau se mora punc otepat
<sterna> js sm se jih tut moral
<CrazyLemon> anny zihr ni programer!
<sterna> sicer se je hitr razvedl
<anny> pa je tudi programer a s hudim potencialom
<sterna> da sm najbrz gej
<anny> on bo čez par let služil par tisoč na mesec...kar punce vejo
<sterna> ampak sm pol ugotovil da vse tiste k so mi dale indecent proposal so itak iskale partnerja zarad druzbenih pritiskov
<sterna> in jih nism zanimal js, sam niso mogle bit brez, k so luzerke izpadle
<sterna> prov zalostn sm bil
<anny> fak no
<anny> ženska brez moškega je kot riba brez bicikla?
<CrazyLemon> prasice
<sterna> zakaj prasice
<sterna> sej so sam hotle obcutek pripadnosti
<anny> Krejzi se je razhudil!
<CrazyLemon> k jih nisi zanimal ti..ampak samo tvoj penis :/
<CrazyLemon> tvoja duša pa joče :(
<sterna> ma niti penis jih ni
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> Krejzi, takih tudi penis NE zanima!
<sterna> sam druzbena podoba
<CrazyLemon> no sej..prasice!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to jih ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> zanima jih samo moški kot socialni privesek
<sterna> ma dobr to cist ne drzi
<CrazyLemon> medtem k se privesek zanemarja.. c c c
<sterna> to je povod
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> v prispodobi vendar, sterna!
<anny> take babetine so ponavadi čist frigidne!
<sterna> se mi zdi da nimajo nc proti temu da se druge benefitse poberejo
<anny> to pa itak
<sterna> ja dve sta bli precej ja, ena je bla pa kr kako se rece
<sterna> industrijska
<anny> s silikonom?
<sterna> hm to pa uresnici ne vem k nikol nism otipaval deklet
<sterna> pomoje je mela kr naravno lepo oprsje
<sterna> obilno
<anny> uu
<CrazyLemon> pics pls
<anny> je bila potem napleskana?
<sterna> ne morm pridobit privoljenja tko da
<sterna> no pics
<sterna> hm to je pa bla ja
<sterna> sam to so ble prakticno vse
<sterna> ene tri niso ble
<sterna> v vse tri sm bil vsaj mal zalublen
<anny> http://www.google.si/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=A3nZwG_CU6Tn3M&tbnid=76lNNW6omQFUNM:&ved=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.deviantart.com%2Fmorelikethis%2F329151844%2Fphotography%3Foffset%3D72%26view_mode%3D2&ei=07w7UcvwDsXnswaR_YDgAw&bvm=bv.43287494,d.Yms&psig=AFQjCNG2xbzn_bVZisfsaCiNLtPc-ORaNA&ust=1362955859556902
<Seniorita> Opozorilo o preusmeritvi
<anny> ops, zaj***
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. linkaš sama pa ne upaš odpret
<sterna> ja sam ni bla taka
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> je mela bolj cvrste
<sterna> tko k suni, sam precej vecje
<anny> naslednjič moram prilepit direkten link
<anny> check
<sterna> zihr kolne gravitacijo
<sterna> k zdej ne zgleda vec tko k je takrat
<anny> a še kej brenči okrog tebe?
<sterna> ne froce ma z enim sosolcem
<anny> aha
<sterna> ze skos sva mela dost nekompatibilne nazore
<anny> take ponavad nabašejo na zadnjega piflarja, ker drugih ne zanimajo več
<sterna> hm ne ta je bil najvecji car
<sterna> k jih je najvec podrl
<anny> kakšn so bile njene ideje?
<anny> no ali pa ta druga skrajnost
<sterna> ja zlo prakticne, jsm pa prevec filozofski
<anny> hišo v predmestju z vrtnim palčkom
<sterna> pac ona bi gledala legally blonde js bi pa 1984
<sterna> al kko se to opise
<sterna> it wouldn't have worked out
<anny> blondinka s harvarda
<sterna> najprej sm mislu da me zafrkava k je zlo direktno nastopila
<sterna> pol sm pa reku da nism se prpravlen na resno zvezo je pa rekla da ni treba da je resna
<sterna> sm moral pa priznat da se z neresnimi ne ukvarjam
<anny> hahaha
<anny> :)))))
<anny> dobr sta se zapela
<sterna> sej v resnici bi se verjetno pustu zapelat ce nebi bil skos v eno drugo zalublen
<sterna> sm mel kr sreco i guess
<anny> res
<anny> kaj je pa ona videla v tebi?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> verjetn future par jurjev na mesec
<anny> no saj...
<anny> še vedno nismo pomagali revežu brez sexa
<sterna> ja sam on je 29 str
<sterna> zdej so sosolke ze bivse tko da
<anny> kaj ima starost veze?
<sterna> kva pa vem no
<sterna> ja nimam izkusenj s tem
<anny> naj si nabav psa pa ga pelje ven na sprehod
<sterna> mislm vem kako se
<sterna> ja sam on noce zveze
<sterna> on bi sam spolne odnose
<anny> ali pa sposodi dojenčka samo za eno popoldne
<anny> ja, vem da noče veze
<sterna> pomoje bols ksn ta okcupid
<sterna> kokr sm poslusu te razne subkulture na teh sajtih
<anny> a free sex je tko kot free lunch...there ain't nothing like that
<sterna> dvakrat na dan zamenjajo partnerja
<sterna> pac neke vrste sport
<anny> lej, tudi če ima psa, bo lažje navezal stik z ljudmi kot brez njega
<sterna> pol bo pa pes bogi
<anny> tudi one night stand!
<sterna> sej sploh ne vem kako se nardi one night stand
<sterna> mislm vem teorijo no
<anny> saj določeno količino mečkanja prenesejo
<anny> povej teorijo
<sterna> obleces se po predpisih in gres na predpisan kraj ob predpisanem casu
<sterna> se obnasas po predpisih
<sterna> in si
<anny> in potem se udari skupinski sex na parkirišču na Rudniku?
<sterna> recimo ja
<anny> to moraš malo bolj razložit
<sterna> mislm, odvisno kere predpise upostevas
<anny> kaj je po predpisih?
<sterna> ja izberes si podobo iz kataloga in se po njej ravnas
<anny> no, katere bi ti?
<sterna> ko zgledas dost podobn gres v te
<sterna> kako zdej recejo diskotom
<anny> brad pitt etc
<sterna> ja recimo
<anny> nočne klube
<sterna> no tja gres
<anny> in potem?
<sterna> se obnasas skulirano, mal gledas okrog
<sterna> razdres kaksno salo
<anny> ...te nobena ne Å¡mirgla
<anny> dalje
<sterna> ja ne mors bit nepotrpezljiv halo
<sterna> to je jaga
<CrazyLemon> daš vn denarnico s šopom eurov
<CrazyLemon>  in te začnejo šmirglat
<sterna> ce kr takoj vn potegnes orozje se gazele razbezijo
<sterna> tok pametne so pa ze
<anny> e, bravo krejzi
<anny> a veš, da se je to meni enkrat zgodilo!
<CrazyLemon> sterna nehi no.. tapametne ne padajo na te fore.. but thats the point ane
<sterna> glede na osvetljavo bi verjetno tut fake evri
<sterna> deloval v nocnem klubu
<anny> povem, če vas zanima
<CrazyLemon> anny ženska si..seveda se ti je to zgodilo :)
<sterna> pa kartonast BMW X5 poveznjen cez kio
<anny> sterna, ne če imajo uv svetlobo
<CrazyLemon> ej! ne mi cez kio!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> anny: sej od milke folijo naselotejpas gor
<sterna> anny: povej izkusnjo, povej
<anny> kaj je to za ena fora!
<sterna> da bomo vedl ce se nam bo isto zgodil
<anny> od milke folija!
<sterna> ja to naleps na fake evre
<sterna> da zgledajo real
<anny> pa daj
<sterna> sam zdej ni vec te folije
<anny> potem se ne vidi, če je folija ali papir
<sterna> mislm milke so v drugacni embalazi
<anny> se mi je zdelo
<sterna> vcasih je bla pa taka folija zelo tanka
<sterna> k si jo loh nalepu gor in se je lepo meckala
<sterna> da je zgledal passable
<sterna> mi je razlozu lih en iz gaviolija
<sterna> da so dobil ene 10 bankovcov po 20 evrov
<anny> dobri znanci
<sterna> ne ne en k je vodu blagajne
<sterna> vcasih sm delu v gavioliju
<sterna> grozn kraj.
<sterna> hehe
<anny> ja
<anny> boljš da ne pustiš otrok v bližino...taki klubi imajo sicer kratek rok trajanja
<CrazyLemon> sej so ga zaprli..no worries :)
<sterna> drugac pa nism dozivel da dekleta neb smerglala tipov s predpisano podobo tam
<anny> emo style?
<sterna> ma ne karkoli so pac mel
<anny> takih zasanjanih
<sterna> tut ja
<sterna> hocm povedat da tut dekleta so tja prsla lovit
<anny> brez skrbi
<anny> dating trg deluje po tržnih zakonitostih
<sterna> ja
<sterna> men je slo ful na jetra to s temi hormoni
<anny> super, upam da mladički berejo
<sterna> ce nisi zalublen je enostavno
<sterna> pac najdes prvo kompatibilno odprtino.
<anny> pobereš prvo
<anny> e, to
<sterna> jsm pa travmiru totalno
<sterna> se mi zdi da je to ful dobr turnoff
<anny> če ne pa vidiš samo eno kompatibilno odprtino...ki je nedosegljiva
<anny> moram še jaz povedat svojo izkušnjo?
<sterna> ker ko je revca pogruntala da uresnici nisva najbolsa prjatla ampak da sm jst cist odvisn od nje
<sterna> ja lahko
<sterna> ce te veseli
<sterna> no, ni ji blo vsec
<anny> samo če vas ne dolgočasim
<sterna> ja js bom zehal v vsakem primeru, zagotavljam da ne od dolgcasa
<sterna> pocakat moram se hm
<anny> dobr
<sterna> 48 minut
<sterna> lih ob enih
<sterna> bo koncal
<anny> jaz tudi zeham, malo debate pa Å¡e mora biti
<sterna> no, povej
<sterna> pol pa js povem kako se je koncalo :)
<anny> anny gre na blind date
<anny> vedela sem, da je tip po poreklu z juga, nisem pa vedela da je poleg tega Å¡e Rom
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * CrazyLemon makes popcorn
<sterna> Å¡.
<sterna> poslušam :)
<anny> najprej sem mislila, da sem na dejtu z mulatom...ampak tip čisto skuliran, v srajci in obleki
<anny> seveda padejo informacije kdo se s čim ukvarja in pove, da zbira staro železo
<anny> poleg tega pa je na socialni pomoči
<anny> no, dobiva denarno socialno pomoč
<anny> ko je bil čas za plačat kavo, potegne iz žepa prepognjenih cca 2k evrov v bankovicih po 100 in plača s stotakom
<sterna> slisi se kot obicajen diler
<CrazyLemon> Å¡Å¡..no spoilers
<anny> če zdaj pomislim, so bili ti bankovci videti preveč novi, a mogoče sem se motila
<anny> ok, pol me je hotel peljat na večerjo, a sem rekla, naj mi jo raje kar on skuha
<anny> in sva Å¡la v trgovino po hrano in skuhala nekaj, kar Å¡e nikoli nisem jedla
<sterna> česar.
<sterna> sorry
<sterna> mama je pisateljica.
<anny> v en lonec sva dala čebulo, por, papriko, šampinjone in mesni narezek
<anny> noro dobro za jest
<sterna> ja, poznam
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sterna> anglezi temu recejo irish steel
<anny> no, zdaj pa sterna ve, kako se je končalo
<sterna> v resnici sestavine niso pomembne
<sterna> oziroma je bolje, ce jih ne poznas
<sterna> ja ne vem kako se je koncalo
<CrazyLemon> anny jah.. po "noro dobrem za jest".. se je zihr končalo v postli!
<sterna> a so uletel iz sosednjega naselja z brzostrelkami
<anny> tip je obvladal bolj ko vsi slovenci skupaj
<sterna> mislm zdej si lih tolk povedala da se ne morem odlocit ce kusturica rezira
<sterna> al kdo drug
<anny> ampak nisem mogla pozabit tistega keša in sem rekla, naj me raje pelje domov!
<anny> z bemflom
<sterna> obvladal je tehniko
<anny> jap
<sterna> al je mel bikovski lingam
<sterna> hehe
<anny> ni se končalo tako, kot mislite...tko da šop bankovcev je lahko tudi kontraindikacija za pecanje
<sterna> sej nc ne mislimo
<sterna> da tak clovek obvlada je pa nekako pricakovano
<sterna> mora met ogromno izkusenj
<anny> pol mi je težil, naj pridem na roštiljado, da me bo predstavil svoji družini!
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<anny> na poti domov je pa Å¡e podrobno opisal dogodke s prostitutko
<CrazyLemon> question
<anny> ja?
<CrazyLemon> je tudi prostitutki naredu "irish steel" ??
<anny> ni!
<anny> samo meni!
<anny> jeeeah
<CrazyLemon> you are so goddamn special!
<sterna> "special" ma zlo razlicne konotacije
<sterna> dejmo rajs rect da jo ma rad
<anny> po svoje mi je žal
<anny> a kaj čmo
<sterna> a pa nisi se nasla podobno izkusenega
<anny> žal ne
<anny> Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sterna> jah, veliko srece pri iskanju
<sterna> js sm su po drugi poti
<anny> čak, to ne pomeni, da sem sama
<sterna> sej ne pravim
<sterna> da si sama
<anny> a zdajšnji je precej bolj neroden
<sterna> jaz vsakomur privoscim najboljse
<anny> potem pa je ...teža akcije na meni! :)
<sterna> js sm mel pa zelo zanimivo situacijo
<sterna> oba sva bla popolnoma brez izkusenj
<sterna> in se ogromno smejala, ko so reci sle
<sterna> drugace kot pravi teorija
<anny> bravo
<anny> sta našla pravo luknjo?
<sterna> no ampak sva pa bla dovolj zbrana
<sterna> ne samo to
<sterna> celo deset let nama je uspelo redno ne dobit otroka
<sterna> no, mal sva tut z razlicnimi zascitami eksperimentirala
<sterna> ampak so sle obema na zivce
<anny> s krščansko kontracepcijo?
<sterna> tudi ja
<anny> mhm
<sterna> mislm ne vem kaj vse pod to zvezo razumes
<sterna> zdej itak ze oba poznava cikle in
<anny> tri stvari
<anny> jaz imam koledar, ki ga je naredil kolega z vsemi kompleksnimi izračuni
<anny> super laufa
<sterna> midva prakticirava alternativne oblike
<sterna> kadar ne smeva mainstream
<sterna> in se zlo dobr obnese
<sterna> pa tut v tem casu sm se ze naucu precej dobr nadzirat tko da
<sterna> znam ze na ukaz pocet stvari
<anny> tut tut
<anny> grešita na polno
<sterna> js recem da skrbiva za srce in ozilje
<anny> itak! :)
<anny> pa za kožo tudi?
<sterna> vcerej je bla tok vesela
<sterna> to pa itak ves cas ja
<sterna> kri ji je zacela tect, k je ze skor en tedn zamujala
<sterna> no, februar je mal krajsi, mogoce mal manj
<anny> nič nenavadnega...sploh če preveč hujša, pa kakšen stres
<sterna> ja itak se s sportom ukvarja skos tko da je pricakovano
<anny> majhen delež maščobnega tkiva
<anny> tudi men se je
<sterna> sam vseen si ne zeli vec otrok k zdej se obeta poletje ko bodo otroci lahko ostal pr starih starsih
<sterna> prvic po petih letih
<sterna> ne bo treba pritajeno hlipat
<anny> kaj pa pozneje?
<sterna> ma sej je dovolj tedenski maraton
<sterna> potem pa verjetno januarja v toplice al pa kej
<sterna> ko je prazno
<anny> izoliraj stene
<sterna> ja potem pa ne slisis kako te otrok klice
<sterna> sej ni da bi se clovek pritozeval
<sterna> tut v tem je en thrill
<sterna> ceprav po moje je bla to ena najbolj groznih izkusenj v zivljenju
<anny> malo je thrill, če otrok uleti v napačnem trenutku
<sterna> ko res pokat zacne od hitrosti
<sterna> in potem obrnem glavo in me tam obrazek od otroka gleda in rece "mami?"
<sterna> k bi elektrike zmankal je blo
<anny> veliko otrok si to ful zapomni, a ker ne vedo za kaj se gre si mislijo "oči ubija mamico"!
<sterna> k sreci je mamica ubijala ocija
<anny> o dobro sta se izmazala
<sterna> pa ocita ni prevec motilo
<anny> mami pa panika?
<sterna> ne niti ne
<sterna> mal je morala pocakat, da je do sape prisla
<sterna> vmes sem pa jaz spraseval, ce mora lulat
<sterna> otrok, ne mama, za mamo sem vedu, da jo mora tiscat
<anny> :)
<anny> saj zdaj že vedo, kako štorklje prinesejo otroke
<anny> not
<sterna> ma jsm kr razlozu
<anny> super
<sterna> da ko zrastes ti not zrastejo take reci pa sm pokazu une sheme
<sterna> potem pa semencice oplodijo jajcece in potem se jajcece zasidra v posteljici
<sterna> in tako dobiva hrano in kisik, dokler se ne rodi ko sam zacne dihat
<sterna> mulka je cist z zanimanjem poslusala
<anny> bravo oči
<sterna> zadnjic je nekej cudnga pojedla in je morala k otorinolaringologu
<sterna> in zdej bo zdravnica ko bo velika
<anny> ja, to smo vse rekle, da bomo :)
<sterna> sm ji moral pokazat kaksne lukne so v grlu
<sterna> pa kje gre zrak pa kje hrana pa kje so glasilke
<sterna> ful ji je blo vsec k se je lahko potipala po vratu
<sterna> pa vidla kje ma kej
<sterna> k pr rodilih ni mela teh moznosti
<anny> :)
<anny> niso Å¡e v fazi, ko se tipajo po l-jih?
<sterna> so
<sterna> ni da bi jim tezil zarad tega
<sterna> razn ce majo prevec umazane roke
<sterna> k smo s kmetov pa sta vcasih zlo native za pogledat
<anny> dokler ti ne začnejo s kakci risati po steni je vse ok
<sterna> ne tega pa ne pocneta
<sterna> rada riseta po stenah z barvicami
<sterna> kar je men vsec, ker nikol nism razumel zakaj naj ne bi risal po stenah
<anny> mahjni otroci ne poznajo gnusa...kakec je del njih
<sterna> vem ja ampak vseen jim usrane gate jaz umijem :)
<anny> haha
<anny> lahko rezerviraš eno steno za umetnine
<sterna> hm
<anny> ali pa tablo s papirji...samo stena je bolj privlačna
<sterna> ubistvu smo eno steno rezerviral in se ne sme risat po njej
<sterna> pa sta cist cudna
<anny> tudi kul
<sterna> in ne riseta po njej
<anny> saj to razumejo
<sterna> pa hladilnik mamo tut organiziran
<anny> isto kot ne smejo z rokami na Å¡tedilnik
<sterna> ena stran je za nalepke, druga pa za magnetke
<sterna> pa cist upostevata
<sterna> mal smo mel problem k sta postala zlo groba z macki
<anny> dokler ne živijo v sterilnem domu, je vse kul
<sterna> k macki pa tut nimajo mere
<sterna> pa vcas kr po obrazu zakrempajo
<anny> mačke se znajo branit?
<sterna> ja
<anny> mhm
<sterna> nevarno je tko da zdej smo kr kaznoval
<anny> nimaš kaj razen metode lastne kože
<sterna> ce se ne dela lepo z macki jih dva dni ni
<anny> enkrat mora bolet potem pa se naučijo
<sterna> ja sej jim pustimo
<sterna> da neumnosti pocnejo pa se specejo pa potem ne vec
<sterna> sam pr kaksnih receh je mal nerodno k je prenevarno
<sterna> ziva je v bistvu ze poskusla zebelj v steker dat pr dediju
<sterna> na sreco ma gumijaste copate
<sterna> tko da jo je sam mejckn prestrasl
<anny> ojej
<sterna> kaj bo pa tamal naredu pa se ne vem
<sterna> babica se zgraza k sm jima racunalnik kupu
<sterna> en raspberry pi
<sterna> sicer ga se nista dobila v roke
<sterna> ampak jima bom kr nastimu
<anny> ubuntu gor?
<sterna> ja debian je ampak sej to je zlo podobn
<anny> malo je smiselno počakat
<anny> ali pa dat kaj takega
<anny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1390285634/otroski-racunalnik-modri-janko
<Seniorita> Otroški računalnik Modri Janko - mimovrste=)
<anny> na slo techu niso prišli daleč
<anny> Ja človek ima gobec zato, da ga uporablja, da mu ga kaki ljubosumneži ali škodoželjneži, prehitro ne razbijejo pa priporočam, treniranje kake vzhodno azijske veščine.
<anny> haha
<anny> grem spat
<sterna> ma nocm cakat k ze ful sprasujeta
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> "kaj to delas"
<sterna> pa razlozim, pa jih zanima
<sterna> nej mata zravn kock
<sterna> sej tut ce nc ne nardita
<sterna> je kul
<sterna> ce jima pa rata natipkat svoj ime
<sterna> je pa ze success
<anny> itak
<anny> ta generacija bo zrasla s tehnologijo
<anny> upajmo, da jim bo v pomoč
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> ma sej sta 10 ur na dan zuni v blatu
<sterna> ce se bosta napalila na racunalnik bosta pa sam se 5
<anny> fajn to
<anny> omeji čas, ko sta lahko na kompu
<sterna> dvomm da se bosta odpovedala temu
<sterna> mah
<sterna> sej jima ne bom daju igrc
<sterna> si jih bosta kr sama nardila, mal bom pomagu
<anny> jih bosta sama našla :)
<anny> tamau je ravno z igricami začel...danes se ukvarja z robotiko
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/guga_na_rokah.jpg
<sterna> js bi bil tut zuni ce bi meu takle :)
<anny> v srednji Å¡oli vdrl na spletno stran Å¡ole in tko naprej
<sterna> to ni nc slabga
<anny> nora slikca
<sterna> ne dvomm da bosta nasla kej ja
<anny> kako se pa tu drži?
<sterna> sam sej to je ok
<sterna> ja ena deska je skoz zanke
<sterna> pa jo je ven vzela
<sterna> pa se za vozle drzi
<sterna> pa guga
<sterna> ene 3 metre visok pride
<sterna> k je drevo na pobocju
<sterna> najprej sm cviku
<anny> močna
<sterna> pol sm pa vidu da razume
<sterna> ziga pa isti
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/couldnt_see_well_from_down_there.jpg
<sterna> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2013-03-10
<anny> uf, ne takih slik kazat
<anny> tlačila me bo mora! :)
<sterna> najprej sm ene tri minute stal za njim
<sterna> pol sm pa vidu da nima namena dol past
<sterna> ene 10x je gor pa dol splezu
<sterna> pol sm su pa po fotoaparat :)
<sterna> ok men je racunalnik koncal tko da
<anny> moderne mame bi dobile živčni zlom!
<sterna> lahko noc!
<anny> ln
<sterna> ja nimam moderne
<sterna> mame
<anny> ena pesem za lahko noč
<sterna> mam awesome mamo
<sterna> mislm partnerko
<anny> zahvali se višjim silam
<sterna> ja sej je cista tombola
<anny> in svoji pameti
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4zJMQDHU2o
<Seniorita> Hor Kewser - Ti me rani [ Official 2010 ][English & French subtitle] - YouTube
<sterna> tut se zdej ne vem kaj vid na men
<sterna> noce povedat.
<anny> evo, tudi bosanci znajo narest lepe pesmi
<sterna> po moje itak ne ve
<anny> ljubezen je skrivnost
<sterna> mhm
<anny> itak da ne ve, samo tako je
<sterna> pa je res fajn
<sterna> pa huda fotografija
<sterna> mal s temi flari pretiravajo no
<anny> stvar kulture
<sterna> lens flare? :)
<sterna> ne, to je slab postprod guy :)
<sterna> k mu ni dost kontrast pa HDR
<sterna> ej ful majo dobre kostume tut
<sterna> me prov zanima ce je se kej od tega
<sterna> morm se spomnt suni zjutri pokazat
<sterna> ajde
<sterna> jutr morm vozt u semic, morm bit spocit
<anny> zdaj pa res ajat
<sterna> srecno
<anny> v bosni se mora Å¡ajnat!
<b4d> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/ubuntu-mir/ :(
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Mir: Is This the Future of Linux Everywhere? | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com
<dz0ny> meh ta debate kateri ima vecjega canonical al ex X developers je cisto bz
<Sky[x]> LP
<dz0ny> sej obstajajajo tudi drugi projekti, kjer se je podvajal effort
<dz0ny> hi sky
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kje je kaka novejsa debata?
<dz0ny> b4d je en link prilepil
<zdobersek> relink? ni me se blo na kanalu.
<Sky[x]> a kdo gleda arrow?
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/ubuntu-mir/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Mir: Is This the Future of Linux Everywhere? | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com
<zdobersek> canonical bi pac rad ostal na android driver stacku, to pa zraven poblece nvidia grafiko
<zdobersek> support za nvidio je pa na waylandu precej slab, sploh za mobilno cipovje (AFAIK)
<lynxlynxlynx> od kdaj ma wayland ločen stack za grafiko?
<dz0ny> weston...
<dz0ny> ce prav razumem je weston nadgradnja compiza, clutter etc, to je tudi double effort, pa se nobeden tega ne uporablja
<zdobersek> weston je compositor, ki uporablja wayland protokol
<zdobersek> clutter je toolkit, osnovan na OpenGL/OpenGL ES
<dz0ny> pa wayland se vedno hoce da se pina objekte recimo?
<zdobersek> 'pina'?
<dz0ny> recimo se xwindow handle
<dz0ny> ce hoces kak video predvajat, al pa gl kontekst v gui prikazat
<zdobersek> EGL koristijo
<lynxlynxlynx> dvomim, da clutter rabi svoje driverje
<dz0ny> ja sam to je od protokola odvisno
<zdobersek> ne, ne rabi
<dz0ny> to je potem super, po drugi strani je pa potrebno ogromno programov priredit
<zdobersek> clutter je toolkit v istem smislu, kot je GTK
<dz0ny> ja zatpikal sem se mislil sem compozitor od gnome shell
<zdobersek> mutter
<dz0ny> kaj ima pa kde?
<zdobersek> kwin?
<zdobersek> ne poznam tocno
<zdobersek> wayland protokol razsiri EGL: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/wayland/wayland/tree/src/wayland-egl.h
<Seniorita> wayland/wayland - Wayland Compositor Infrastructure
<zdobersek> edina implementacija do zdej je v mesi, nvidia gonilniki pa so v mesi bolj sibko podprti
<zdobersek> s/gonilniki/cipovje
<zdobersek> nc, juzna.
<zdobersek> pac, poanta je, da je Mir baziran na android stacku, tko da stvar deluje na nexusu
<zdobersek> nexusih*
<zdobersek> wayland - niti ne, oss gonilnikov ni, nvidia pa nima prioritete stvar podpret.
<dz0ny> dober tek
<dz0ny> hm kako pa wayland resi xrandr
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> kaj se kej dela ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: xrandrja kot takega ne more koristit
<zdobersek> je pa vsa ta funkcionalnost bojl v domeni compositorja
<Sky[x]> aj kdo ze probov ubuntu na telefonu ?
<dz0ny> wayland in mir oba nimata definiranega vmesnika za monitor(resolucija etc) zato sa oba neuporabna
<dz0ny> ker vse leti pol na pisce gonilnika
<dz0ny> ker bos potem imel za vsak  gonilnik svoj screen settinfs app
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] smoze13: Linux- pomoč  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39882/#p39882
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Linux- pomoč  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39883/#p39883
<CrazyLemon> Izskočna obvestila za mobilne naprave Android
<CrazyLemon> omg..3d obvestila!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neumesna...
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> a to 4 generacijo samsung plastike gledaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> Izskočna obvestila za mobilne naprave Android
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja ...
<Sky[x]> o cem vi to?
<CrazyLemon> o izskočnih obvestilih
<lynxlynxlynx> kul beseda
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Style Launcher Icons for the Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i-KLxfT_mDs/ubuntu-touch-style-launcher-icons-for-the-ubuntu-desktop
<CrazyLemon> lynx ane :>
<lynxlynxlynx> zsk :)
<dz0ny> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<Seniorita> Jupiter Broadcasting LIVE! | Jupiter Broadcasting
<dz0ny> repostam...
<dz0ny> Gobby je zanimiva zadeva
<sterna> hm a to je tist na abstrusegoose
<sterna> http://abstrusegoose.com/503
<Seniorita> Abstruse Goose | BlooP and FlooP and GlooP
<sterna> close enough
<dz0ny> sterna: :) haha, ne
<dz0ny> some legal music http://www.sxswtorrent.com/2013
<Seniorita> 2013 Torrents - The (UNOFFICIAL) SXSW Torrents
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intel Releases Linux Graphics Drivers Installer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/692DekGG5X8/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Srečanje po izidu KDE Software Compilation 4.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39884/#p39884
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308712_465754773497556_348910469_n.jpg
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj ma Samsung _the_ event?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek četrtek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj se zapeljes v Trieste po dva kosa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko mi nakažeš na TRR znesek za dva kosa
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e dostavim ti ga kjerkoli v slo. - for free
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> haha
<zdobersek> 'ti ga'?
<zdobersek> zakaj enga, ce ze moram placat dva?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker želiš bit prvi v slo ki ima S4
<CrazyLemon> in to stane
<zdobersek> kateri stane?
<CrazyLemon> doberšek.. a ni tvoj stric
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ba-dum tss http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMzI
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] XRandR Equivalent Published For Wayland, Weston
<dz0ny> :) sam Å¡e vedno ne bo sprejeto
<dz0ny> verjetno
<dz0ny> mir ma isto problem
<dz0ny> za mobitel pač ne spreminjaš resolucije, oziroma je tied glede na evente (hdmi attach)
<dz0ny> desktop bo pa polom
<zdobersek> oh yee of little faith!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Chat With Your Steam Friends From Pidgin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/r24zvWb7-Os/how-to-chat-with-your-steam-friends.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-03
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [13.10] Sleep, Hibernate funkcija na HP Pavilion m6  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41494/#p41494
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tezave z namestitvijo Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41495/#p41495
<CrazyLemon> meh.. zakaj nimam V zavor.. življenje bi bilo veliko lažje
<LorD_DDooM> A diski niso v  modi al kaj
<CrazyLemon> diski so pain in the ass ko jih želiš popravit
<CrazyLemon> pri tistem pa sam zamenjaš gumice pa si končal
<LorD_DDooM> z gumicami so vedno problemi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ne vem ce so
<idioterna> js samo menjam gumice trikrat na leto
<idioterna> drugega vzdrzevanja nimam
<slax0r> jutro :P
<slax0r> kaj pa hoces met pri gumicah vzdrzevat?
<slax0r> za vzdrzevat*
<slax0r> razen menjav.e.
<slax0r> gah...menjave*
<zdobersek> just sem svoj mean machine pofotku v soboto!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ziher hoce inspektat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no dej..pohvali se
<CrazyLemon> js imam težave s pistoni
<CrazyLemon> en se ne premakne
<CrazyLemon> zato drugi več ali manj bremza.. in mislim da je to razlog zakaj mi vleče v desno stran
<zdobersek> no jelly plz http://imgur.com/a/ny6mW
<Pepelka97214> zdobbie's kljuse - Imgur
<Pepelka97214> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> kr nice bicikl
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: WD40 :P
<idioterna> wd40 na bremze spricat se slis kot super ideja
<slax0r> hence -> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously? tko lep bicikl slikaš v gozdu? da faq is wrong with you
<zdobersek> I SAID NO JELLY
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko bi ga spucal
<slax0r> jelly -> http://easyscienceexperiments.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/jelly.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ga dejansko vozim
<zdobersek> => umazan
<idioterna> men se zdi cist uredu spucan za ta cajt
<CrazyLemon> slax0r v bistvu rabim boljši lubrikant kot je wd40.. tko da bom uporabil kr wet lube :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/extremely-dirty.jpg
<pitko> dan
<turmaline> pitko ma rad v ritko
<slax0r> vidim da se niso tukaj vsi odrasli :/
<pitko> mhm
<zdobersek> (03:46:20 AM) turmaline: pitko ma rad v ritko
<zdobersek> (03:47:54 AM) pitko: mhm
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/349/728/ee9.png
<pitko> vvv
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> :D
<pitko> otroci eni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj je to wat.. vsak pač ima svoje preference
<zdobersek> (03:53:51 AM) mode (+o dz0ny) by ChanServ
<zdobersek> a je ze policija prsva
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> zdobersek: (03:53:51 AM) kje za vraga pa si
<dz0ny> usa?
<CrazyLemon> he's just weird
<zdobersek> whatnow
<slax0r> wth was that?
<idioterna> nasilje
<slax0r> oh the humanity
<idioterna> bolj pravilno bi blo rect
<idioterna> You humans are all alike.
<pitko> kva pocnete
<idioterna> world domination
<idioterna> as planned
<slax0r> what are we going to do tonight brain? same thing we do every night pinky, try to take over the world
<slax0r> drgac pa neki se zajebavam z google loginom :/
<idioterna> o sasa84
<slax0r> sasa84 o
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<sasa84> elow slax0r
<dz0ny> slax0r: welcome to club (en drug api)
<pitko> dan
<slax0r> dz0ny: ma saj api me ne heca niti toliko vec
<slax0r> sem ze v enem drugem projektu vse naredu
<slax0r> sam zdaj spravlam vse v composer pakete, da lazje potem sam installam
<slax0r> pa sm ravno eno ogromno pico pojedu in se mi ne da vec
<dz0ny> haha
<pitko> hahaha
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> nice on composer :)
<dz0ny> podpiramo :>
<slax0r> me too
<slax0r> najbolj mi je itak vsec autoloader :)
<sasa84> pico :D
<slax0r> pizzo -.-
<slax0r> better? :P
<sasa84> pa sej to je vse ist Å¡morn :D
<sasa84> sam jst bi tud pico :P
<slax0r> odpri terminal -> pico filename
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> pica žepek prosim
<dz0ny> ene 3 bo dost
<CrazyLemon> mm..js bi tudi pico
<CrazyLemon> morsko zame!
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<slax0r> js sm jo ze
<slax0r> beotches :P
<pitko> bo kdo na google summer code soedloval ?
<idioterna> tezko k nismo studenti
<slax0r> like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8fsCMJqocho#t=96
<Pepelka97214> World's Fastest Time To Eat A 12" Pizza - 41.31 Seconds | Furious Pete - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Guinness World Records Rules for Eating a 12" Pizza: - Pizza must weigh at least 348 grams (12.27 oz) and be 12" in diameter - Crust should be heavier than 1...«
<pitko> aja :D
<pitko> msilu sm da če kdo vodi kak projekt :D
<pitko> kaj so mi hitr hotl pohekat
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morsko...pff :P
<pitko> k sm mel mal proxy slabo skonfigureran :D
<slax0r> omg kak mi vec ni :/
<sasa84> slax0r, a neb Å¡e en kos pice? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: bi :/
<slax0r> potem pa eno pivce
<slax0r> pa lezat tko za 2-3 urce
<sasa84> oh, jst morm it ob treh v lj :\
<slax0r> drugac bi me povabla na pivce? :P
<sasa84> valda :>
<sasa84> sam jst neb piva :)
<slax0r> se bols, vec zame :P
<sasa84> pf, pack :P
<sasa84> jst bi pa kšn deci vinčka al pa kšn viski ipd
<slax0r> ah, na pico je najjace pivo :)
<sasa84> pivo mi nekok ni...že nevem kolk cajta ga nism naročila, k mi ne gre
<sasa84> v svojih najboljših letih sem jih po 7 sklestla :P
<pitko> sasa kdaj gremo
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> ajm tu old for dis Å¡it :P
<slax0r> mja...js jih na noc stresem 10-15 :/
<idioterna> sasa84: kolk pa je to?
<slax0r> k je zena mela roj. dan lani sm celo gajbo skor sam spraznu :/
<sasa84> 3,5 l?
<pitko> k nisi rekla da gremo na pjačo?
<sasa84> ja valda ;)
<sasa84> sam jst ne bom pila alkohola :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, kolk je too old
<sasa84> sam ne greva dns pitko
<pitko> sej ne
<sasa84> idioterna, 30 :D
<pitko> tut naseden teden ne
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> ker js sm nazadnje pil pivo ko sm bil 4 leta star
<idioterna> pa mi je blo nagravzn
<pitko> k nimam cajt
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> in od takrat nism vec poskusu
<sasa84> oki doki
<idioterna> prov fuj je no
<sasa84> idioterna, men ej ratal kr nek pregrenko... mal radlerja Å¡e spijem, sam pivo pa mi ni nevem kaj
<idioterna> smrdi
<slax0r> a res?
<slax0r> js pa polet vsak dan pijem pivo, pa ne mislim zdej dab se nalivu
<sasa84> najraj mam deci vina
<slax0r> zvecer k pridem domov, se fajn najem
<slax0r> usedem na teraso
<slax0r> pa odprem eno
<idioterna> kul
<slax0r> ceprav vino, hmm, ja...rdece :)
<idioterna> js k pridem polet zvecer domov se ponavad greva s suni stusirat
<sasa84> pa se mi zdi, d vino komot spiješ, k ni tolk ene tekočine...pa tko prijetno je
<idioterna> ma vino
<sasa84> nekok mi bl sede vino :)
<idioterna> je pol ze bols jabolcni kis pit
<slax0r> zakaj mam obcutek da ti alkohola sploh ne pijes?
<slax0r> s suni?
<pitko> msilm sej po kosilu kdaj paše mal  al ne'
<pitko> ?
<sasa84> na kakšnem potovanju pa morš itak kšne ta kratke stisnt, da te kej ne šraufa :)
<slax0r> u ja
<idioterna> slax0r: alkohol mam za kasetarje pucat
<sasa84> haaaaa :D
<slax0r> dateljnov liker
<idioterna> sasa84: jsm prezivel 2 mesca v mongoliji brez alkohola
<idioterna> pa je tam vodke vec k vode
<slax0r> usak dan pred in po obroku v tuniziji
<slax0r> prezene probleme na wcju
<slax0r> zena je po tretjem dnevu tot to zacela
<slax0r> k je ceu drug dan prezivela na wcju
<idioterna> funny je blo to
<idioterna> da uni k nismo alkohola pil
<idioterna> nismo mel problemov s prebavo
<idioterna> ostali so jih pa mel
<sasa84> sej jst sm itak zaprta...sam d grem 100m od bajte :P
<idioterna> no je pa res da ena od teh k nismo pil alkohola
<idioterna> je padla na glavo s kojna
<sasa84> grem za 1 tedn al pa tko na dopust...vse prnesm domov :P
<idioterna> ne vem kok je to povezan
<idioterna> ampak sm slisu da ce si pijan te kojn ponavad lepo nese
<slax0r> sasa84: dobr gospodar svoje stvari prinese domov :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ja... :P
<idioterna> ja, smeti odnesemo s seboj v dolino
<idioterna> ce gres z biciklom pa pravilno jes pol itak ne serjes nc
<idioterna> se scat ti ni treba
<idioterna> k gre vse skoz hrbet vn
<CrazyLemon> kakaš skoz hrbet?
<CrazyLemon> ewww
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> probi jit enkrat en tedn v belem dresu
<idioterna> bos vidu da bo rjav
<CrazyLemon> :))
<slax0r> js sm pa po novem vsake pol ure na wcju, k sm pred mescem fasu ledvicne kamne in morm ful pit :/
<idioterna> ledvicne kamne?
<slax0r> da
<idioterna> to je mela od sodelovca zena
<idioterna> k je cedevito z zlico jedla
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to je izgovor da nonstop piješ pir ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to sm ze prej
<slax0r> drgac pa vodo vlivam v sebe cele dneve
<slax0r> morm spit min 2l dnevno, ce pa spijem 3 pa se tolk bols
<idioterna> to tut js
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...kok se ti morš še naučit glede bicikliranja... tud kakaz skoz hrbet!
<idioterna> pa nimam ledvicnih kamnov
<sasa84> kakat*
<idioterna> sasa84: sej to sm mogoce mal pretiravu no
<idioterna> tut js grem vcasih na ksno pumpo
<sasa84> idioterna, zto k vidm včasih na tour de france, da se tud ustavjo za lulat :D
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> idioterna: ti si vsak dan na kolesu in moras nadomescat izgubljeno kolicino vode
<idioterna> a ti pa nisi?
<idioterna> to pomen da se premal gibljes pomoje
<slax0r> nope, js pa nisem
<slax0r> ja se, nikol nism reku da se ne
<idioterna> ce ne skuris jurja ekstra kalorij se ful hitrej staras
<idioterna> in ce jurja skuris pol ze mors mal svicat
<slax0r> airsoft po vikendih je zaenkrat dost :)
<sasa84> airsoft slax0r ?
<sasa84> uuuu
 * sasa84 se obleče v maskirno obleko in spod pojstle prvleče ak-47
<sasa84> sej je 47? :P
<idioterna> 47 je ta k ga je po celem svetu polhn
<idioterna> 74 je un k so ga mel rusi od ~80 naprej
<idioterna> zdej je pa verjetn 107 standard issue
<idioterna> aha 103 je uresnic
<idioterna> weird
<slax0r> sasa84: uuu, sexy :P
<slax0r> das me: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/75654_104804342925176_167329_n.jpg
<slax0r> :P
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Recent ‘Ubuntu In The Wild’ Spots — From Mars to Robots  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/S43EOxoQqBo/ubuntu-in-the-wild-now-ubuntu-is-the-norm
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GStreamer Donate €2500 To Pitivi Crowdfunding Campaign  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bImDb6cJ1Qo/gstreamer-donates-e2500-pitivi-crowdfunder-pushes-13-goal
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!
<zdobersek> m?
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> itak zdobersek ...brihten poba ;)
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2126-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2126-1/
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] nabru: Prenos zaznamkov iz Goggla  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41496/#p41496
<dz0ny> frugla
<sasa84> hejhou u mišji rov :D
<CrazyLemon> to se sploh ne rima
<CrazyLemon> napišeš en stavek pa že misliš da si prima
<CrazyLemon> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dej CrazyLemon ... to sploh ni blo v laškem enajstercu :\
<sasa84> in ful bolš bi blo amfibrah
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti tetici saši raj povej, če že znaš kakat skoz hrbet :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je bil koprski dvanajsternik :))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :(
<sasa84> L
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem kaj se ti oglašaš..ti sploh ne kakaš
<CrazyLemon> ever!
<CrazyLemon> .<
<CrazyLemon> :>ž
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msevph> A bojo ubuntu toucherji nardil ksn compatibility layer da se bo dal androidne aplikacije laufat tm notr...:-)
<msevph> A so ksni rumorji zj k bosta dva fona dejansko prsla pocas na trg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, punce itak ne kakamo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa sej..zato pa pravim
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prenos zaznamkov iz Google Chromea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41497/#p41497
<CrazyLemon> http://www.osnovnasolasostro.si/ucenci/13-14/9b_Val_Vec/www/linux.html
<Pepelka97214> linux
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si osnovnosolec??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..in moje ime je val
<zdobersek> pises pa se dvestodva!
<zdobersek> AMIRITE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no
<yang> heh pr eni firmi na nizozemskem ti dajo 250 EUR, ce zaposlijo enega od tvojih kontaktov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: te zanima delo na Nizozemskem?
<zdobersek> A workplace below the sea level, but still high enough
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me.. a bi bil moj kontakt?
<zdobersek> (cause of weed heehee)
<lynxlynxlynx> za underclocking se isto uporablja navijanje?
<lynxlynxlynx> nekateri zgleda uporabljajo odvijanje :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nižanje frekvence?
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> rabim samo glagol in nižanje/višanje ni blo v kontekstu
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-04
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 4.9°C @04.03.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 83% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:55, Kulminacija: 11:15:57, Sončni zahod: 16:53:59
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 16min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @04.03.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:17, Kulminacija: 11:15:08, Sončni zahod: 16:53:00
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 15min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> we want CET! WE WANT CET!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> fix it :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its already fixed.. rebuild docker pa bo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t602405
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka97214 you alive?
<CrazyLemon> !g jabadabadoo
<Pepelka97214> jabadabadoo? - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcchjux-a4c
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix "Cannot add PPA. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct" And Other CA-Certificates Related Issues In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PSNoWMAaIYk/fix-cannot-add-ppa-please-check-that.html
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2127-1: GnuTLS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2127-1/
<zdobersek> toe to toe
<zdobersek> back to back
<zdobersek> let's go
<zdobersek> sasa84: till morning comes
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> let's caffeineate
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: XBMC Media Center 13.0 Gotham Beta 1 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/l6rSBOlKOP4/xbmc-media-center-130-gotham-beta-1.html
<sasa84> wiii
<sasa84> evo zdobersek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0
<Pepelka97214> Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Music video by Sinéad O'Connor performing Nothing Compares 2 U. Taken from the album 'I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got' Buy Sinead O'Connor's Greatest Hits o...«
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kavico
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala !!
<CrazyLemon> sup ppl
<idioterna> 0
<CrazyLemon> če 0 pol pa grem gledat true detective!
<dz0ny> 1
<idioterna> jsm ze pogledu
<idioterna> a ti spoilam
<idioterna> nc se ne zgodi.
<CrazyLemon> sux ker se nič ne zgodi
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da se bo vse zgodilo v naslednji epizodi
<zdobersek> howg
<CrazyLemon> howg?
<zdobersek> ahoi
<idioterna> iltaa
<sasa84> ahooooiiii zdobersek
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 7 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Improvements You’re Going to Love  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YsO40qtXR44/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<CrazyLemon> da faaaaaaaaq
<CrazyLemon> kr sredi igre me vrze vn
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit tf2
<zdobersek> 'Error: You suck at this, aborting.'
<dz0ny> crazylm zbis fglrx
<dz0ny> pa bonvse delal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny upoštevam naj nasvet nekoga k ne zna pisat? nigga pls :p
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPit-ZLVCyU
<Pepelka97214> Russian Car Video - Man survives crash into Semi - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Russian Roulette with Semi. He not died.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jah sori
<dz0ny> mobile keyboards suck
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-05
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MATE Desktop 1.8 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AFYcQxfkrG4/mate-desktop-18-released.html
<sasa84> wiiiiii
<zdobersek> KRAFNI
<dz0ny> se kr
<zdobersek> .pic snape always
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/h6GaTs2.gif
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek miši
<sasa84> o đonko
<slax0r> \o
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack!
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> nism se pozabu :D
<slax0r> se vedno mam brezo v mislih :/
<sasa84> pridn fant!
<dz0ny> sasa84: prec cukra na vejah jo je polomil
<dz0ny> jo kurmo zdej
<sasa84> breza je bla pa tko fejst punca, ta prava notranjka
<sasa84> dz0ny, :o
<slax0r> echo '#!/bin/bash' > /etc/rc.local && echo "telinit 6" >> /etc/rc.local && reboot
<slax0r> in bumbar gre to zazene na prod. serverju -.-
<idioterna> kko mu je pa to ratal_
<slax0r> ma nek bug fixa v kodi in sm mu napisu tole, kao ultra-bugfix
<idioterna> zakaj si pa to naredu
<idioterna> si tut sitn
<slax0r> sm mislu da je ocitno da je joke :D
<idioterna> en je tle tut ze rm -rf / pognal k je zdobersek predlagal
<slax0r> ah, jebiga :)
<slax0r> sm ga ze spravu k seb :)
<slax0r> livecd && mount
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> joj idioterna ... vse kar se začne z "rm" je 3x za premislt...pa še pol k si zihr, raj še 2x :)
<sasa84> govorim zase :)
<slax0r> kt recimo rm -rf * ~?
<slax0r> :/
<idioterna> slax0r: btw loh sam v grubu reces init=/bin/bash
<idioterna> pa mount / -o remount,rw
<idioterna> editiras rc.local
<idioterna> pa mount / -o remount,ro
<sasa84> slax0r, to je komanda, k se je Å¡e prebrat ne upam :P
<slax0r> idioterna: rastu sm z lilotom in ostajam na lilotu :P
<slax0r> tk da je blo hitrej hopa cupa livecd in gremo
<idioterna> slax0r: sej u lilo je isto
<idioterna> linux init=/bin/bash
<idioterna> napises
<idioterna> btw a lilo podpira gpt?
<idioterna> k ce ne je dost bad choice
<idioterna> sm pa vidu da se ga da v EFI boot zbasat
<slax0r> to vem, sam nism pa vedu da je to isto mozno v grubu, k je ubuntu server, tk da namest dab se bedaru pa isku to resitev je blo hitrej
<idioterna> e prtisnes
<idioterna> da editiras
<idioterna> pa popravs
<idioterna> pa ctrl-x za boot
<idioterna> se mi zdi
<idioterna> nism zihr sej spodi napise
<slax0r> GRUB Legacy and LILO do not support GPT.
<slax0r> jebiga, mal je outdated
<idioterna> ja to je pena k ce je vecji od 2 tera
<idioterna> disk
<idioterna> kar so dons ze vsi prakticno
<idioterna> mas pol celo jebo
<slax0r> ne reci
<slax0r> sm doktoriral zraven da sm spravu gor slack in win7 v dualboot
<idioterna> men je ratal latest supermicrote na EFI boot spravt
<idioterna> in je awesome ker koncno loh zboota s kergakol od sto diskov k so not
<idioterna> ne da k prvi crkne cel box ne boota
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<idioterna> lunch
<slax0r> tek
<sasa84> dober tek idioterna :)
<sasa84> sj jst bom mogla tud počas kej skuhat :)
<zdobersek> KRAFNI
<dz0ny> Burek
<slax0r> bograc
<zdobersek> Nutella
<dz0ny> Jabuk
<idioterna> jsm pohanga psanca pa francosko solato
<yang> jst pa pohanga pisabca v sendvicu z nachotom
<yang> ne vem zakaj mu pravijo nacho ker ni bil cisto nic pikanten
<sasa84> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<Pepelka97214> 7 New Features In Ubuntu 14.04 LTS That You're Going To Love
<Pepelka97214> »Ubuntu 14.04 LTS adds a number of new features and improvements to Unity, many fulfilling long-standing user requests. Here's 7 of the best.«
<sasa84> wiiiii :D
<sasa84> komej čakam 14.04 ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... elow
<yang> sasa a gnomiras?
<sasa84> yang, unitiram ;)
<yang> ariniras?
<yang> uriniras
<yang> sem prebral
<yang> disleksija, pac
<yang> a je v redu muzika?
<yang> tist link ko sem ti dal
<sasa84> sm dala dol ja...pa par komadov poslušala :)
<sasa84> ampak, zdej poslušam nek druzga :)
<sasa84> !yt tom odell another love
<jablana> Tom Odell - Another Love (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwpMEbgC7DA ♥135,033 ▶20,632,687
<zdobersek> ALL MY TEARS HAVE BEEN USED UP
<slax0r> http://yro-beta.slashdot.org/story/14/03/02/1533257/girls-facebook-post-costs-her-dad-80000
<Pepelka97214> Girl's Facebook Post Costs Her Dad $80,000 - Slashdot
<slax0r> fb to the rescue!
<Pepelka97214> »Hugh Pickens DOT Com writes "BBC reports that when Dana Snay learned her father had been awarded an $80,000 cash settlement in an age-discrimination lawsuit against his former employer, she couldn't resist bragging about it on Facebook. 'Mama and Papa Snay won the case against Gulliver,' the teen po...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lp .. in teh 7 improvements si lahko zatlačijo nekam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne seri! to je ful important, d daš lohk glasnost nad 100%!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. to bo prvo kar bom naredu
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> dal glasnost nad 100%
<idioterna> js mam glasnost v decibelih
<CrazyLemon> naj raje zrihtajo steam
<sasa84> slax0r, ups... no vacation :P
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pics
<sasa84> uu, dB
<sasa84> temu se pa reče fensi
<sasa84> al je to že mal posh :P
<CrazyLemon> to je mal coocoo :P
<zdobersek> pa ne nooo http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Pepelka97214> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<zdobersek> direktno nad celje nosi ta posran oblacek
<slax0r> 7 improvements?
<slax0r> glasnost kje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. celih 20min ne boš imel sonca
<CrazyLemon> GROZA!
<slax0r> le kako bos prezivel :/
<slax0r> sam cak, a nismo linuksasi kao sovrazniki sonca? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne bo :( r.i.p :(
<slax0r> al se je ta stereotip odpravil? :)
<yang> slaxor z laptopon si lahko fino na plazi
<sasa84> slax0r, jst mam rada sonček... je pa res, da sem n00b.. tko da mogoče za nas ne vela :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://cdn.ecoustics.com/db0/wblob/17BA35E873D594/214/1F9CD/lOSsBtzx55sho0ASrv4tj-6_squhgPDKifQLq6GJPKg/498441.jpg
<slax0r> yang: saj to mi je jasno, sam ponavad se je za nas linuxase mislilo da smo bolj taksni: http://www.promotinglinux.com/images/pages/windows/Windows-Upgrade-1.jpg
<slax0r> bledi, okrogli in seveda z teleskopskimi ocalami
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja
<yang> slaxor ocitno premalo hodis na IT conference
<slax0r> you don't get it...
<idioterna> indeed
<slax0r> se marsikdaj pade kak joke na to, da naj bi tipicen linux user bil nekak tak po izgledu
<slax0r> ni mi treba pa iti na konferenco da vidim da to ni res, lahko sam v spegl pogledam
<sasa84> slax0r, ti nis tak? :P
<slax0r> ne, js sm prav lep :P
<yang> slaxor a nis ti apple fan, en tukaj je apple fan
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1958259_734850176539233_510937985_n.jpg
<sasa84> varnost pri delu :>
<sasa84> yang, a ni sky apple fan?
<sasa84> pa se mi zdi d Å¡e en :)
<idioterna> vsi ste apple fani
<sasa84> jst nimam nč od appla :)
<sasa84> tud k nimam keša za tok drage fone in tko... sam če bi ga mela, bi pa raj kupla kšno drugo firmo
<yang> jst niti jabkov ne jem
<sasa84> sam kompe majo pa kr dobre...je pa res, d so dragi k hudič :)
<yang> dobre?
<yang> v kaksnem smislu, sama spijunska tehnologija je vvnjih
<yang> morda so dizajnersko licni to je pa tudi vse
<sasa84> baterija tud dolg drži
<slax0r> yang: lol ne
<sasa84> kofe bi...
<sasa84> a je zdobersek kje v bližini? :D
<slax0r> a ti mi nismo dost?
<zdobersek> ne
<sasa84> zdobersek je moj coffee buddy
<zdobersek> ja
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] Veleje: Ubuntu 13.10 črn ekran.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41498/#p41498
<idioterna> macbook air je kr zlo konkurencn
<idioterna> cenejsi od samsungov pa asusov
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dukto LAN File Transfer Tool Is Easy To Use, Multi-Platform  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-qyoeqphXaY/dukto-lan-file-transfer-tool-is-easy-to.html
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 črn ekran.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41499/#p41499
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> o napsy :)
<napsy> ka bo dobrega?
<idioterna> zero.
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1978698_10152267028019933_947405545_n.jpg
<zdobersek> squid?
<dz0ny> zled
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLfQr_M7IEQ
<Pepelka97214> Murat in Jurij Zrnec - GLASEX beatbox - SiTi za dobro musko - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Jurij in Murat vzameta tabletke. Posnetek s koncerta PLIŠ v SiTi teatru 14.2.2014 SiTi za dobro musko (Recording from our concert @ SiTi teater) Ton (Audio):...«
<zdobersek> kva je to, improv?
<dz0ny> improvizacija
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> je improv al ni?
<CrazyLemon> ni improv(vizacija)
<zdobersek> to jas tu fprasujem
<zdobersek> a pol je playback
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bil playback?
<CrazyLemon> its scripted dude..to ne pomeni da mora bit playback
<zdobersek> whatevaa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol je improvizacija :>
<zdobersek> duuh
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<sasa84> đizs, ne se obnašat k babe :P
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Enable ‘Minimise On Click’ in Unity 7 on Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jQB8HuKzMbw/enable-minimise-click-unity-7-ubuntu-14-04
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] Veleje: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 črn ekran.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41500/#p41500
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Open Source Download Manager uGet Turns 11, Celebrates With New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PBeePoG7d5k/uget-download-manager-new-release
<sasa84> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-cats-dogs-stuck-furniture-animal-fails/
<Pepelka97214> 30 Cats And Dogs Losing The Battle Against Human Furniture | Bored Panda
<Pepelka97214> »We love having cats and dogs around as our furry companions, but we often don't give them much thought when we arrange our homes (unless you own any pet furniture). Nonetheless, our pets are understanding – they try to make do with human furniture. Things don't always go as planned, however, ...«
<sasa84> http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/03/05/watch-what-happens-when-a-dude-tricks-creepers-into-thinking-his-butt-belongs-to-a-woman/
<sasa84> hihi
<Pepelka97214> Yoga Pants Prank Video Shows Men in Leggings What It's Like For Women | TIME.com
<Pepelka97214> »This is what it's like to be a woman who wears yoga pants«
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 črn ekran.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41501/#p41501
<CrazyLemon> http://www.randonneurs.si/br_podatki.aspx?key=womNry2kpgKn1aFd
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat so začeli s kolesarskimi prireditvami na obali
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> http://www.randonneurs.si/br_podatki.aspx?key=QyQA0nNALRjLZCzb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: leto kolesa
<dz0ny> smo mislili da bo pa ubuntuja :>
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj si ti tako spešl :D
<CrazyLemon> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=beseda+psihodeli%C4%8Dno
<Pepelka97214> beseda psihodelično - Google Search
<idioterna> psihedelicno.
<idioterna> ne psiho, psihe.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a?
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> dunno
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Chromium Browser Ported To Mir Display Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qYQpwZDLn3E/chromium-browser-ported-mir-display-server
<zdobersek> oh ti revcek
<zdobersek> k zvis na obali, pod soncem, in ti prireditve mecejo pod noge
<zdobersek> a bos prezivel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi preživel 600km brevet ? :)
<zdobersek> kamot
<CrazyLemon> no zdobersek ..se vidimo junija :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti gres tud??
<zdobersek> props!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js bom takrat v kopru ja
<CrazyLemon> in iskal bom umazano folijo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam je jablana zbežala? :)
<dz0ny> here :)
<idioterna> kam pa greste 600km delat?
<idioterna> jsm ugotovu da je vzhodna severna irska-jugozahodna obala irkse lih tam nek
<CrazyLemon> hvala dz0ny :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> portoroz - lendava je 340km
<CrazyLemon> AC ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> avoid tolls na google maps
<idioterna> gre pa po stari regionalki do lj vidm
<idioterna> pa skoz center lj
<CrazyLemon> js če bi že šel bi raje šel lendava - portorož :)
<idioterna> pa cez trojane
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej mors tja in nazaj obviously
<CrazyLemon> no to ne bi sploh Å¡el :D
<idioterna> ce gre peloton pa drzi ene 35 je to lih 20 ur
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja.. sam teh 600km ni tako ravninskih kot je portorož -lendava :)
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> sej portoroz - lendava ni ravnina
<CrazyLemon> niso niti hudi vzponi.. pri trojanah imaš.. pol pa kaj še..vrhniški klanec pa senožeče malo daljši klanec
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kam greste pa vi?
<CrazyLemon> js ne grem nikamor.. js bom spodbujal žana na štartu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.randonneurs.si/br_podatki.aspx?key=QyQA0nNALRjLZCzb
<CrazyLemon> to je pa trasa
<CrazyLemon> skoraj 5k višincev :)
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne vidm trase?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je stran zelo neumno narejena :)
<idioterna> aha naklikat morm
<CrazyLemon> podeli vsakemu unique key očitno
<CrazyLemon> ki pa poteče takoj ko zapreš
<idioterna> a tam je ksn most al to plavajo po tistem morju
<CrazyLemon> hm? :)
<idioterna> zemljevid kaze da se vozjo tam pr izlivu soce
<idioterna> aha vidm da je nek nasip
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj zemljevid kaže ker mi ne odpre zemljevida :)
<idioterna> strada regionale 352
<idioterna> k v gradez pele al kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> tržič ?
<idioterna> ne ne to cist na obali
<idioterna> gradež je ja
<idioterna> "grado"
<lynxlynxlynx> sej tržič je tud čist na obali :)
<idioterna> no
<idioterna> se bl na obali kokr cist :)
<bojan_> zdravo
<zdobersek> na kter brevet moram zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah tega ki kamot prevoziš
<CrazyLemon> kerga pa
<CrazyLemon> 600km koper
<CrazyLemon> 15.6
<CrazyLemon> see you there
<zdobersek> a pol ne 1000km
<zdobersek> ok
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-06
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2129-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2129-1/
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 črn ekran.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41502/#p41502
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> dan
<sasa84> jou miške :D
<sasa84> najprej slax0rsnack
<CrazyLemon> A man received a message from his neighbor:
<CrazyLemon> Sorry sir, I am using your wife more than you, day and night, in fact even more when you are not present at home.I confess because now I feel very much guilty and I hope you will accept my sincere apologies.
<CrazyLemon> And the man shot his wife.A few minutes later, he received another message:
<CrazyLemon> Sorry sir, spelling mistake!   .. Wi-fi.  Not wife!!!
<CrazyLemon> gaddem autocorrect!
<zdobersek> ha-ha, hi-hi, how un-fun-ny
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že vstal? opa!
<zdobersek> OPA!
<zdobersek> QUEL SURPRIX
<CrazyLemon> tega opa?
<zdobersek> ne!
<zdobersek> gangnam opa!
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> I lagged sasa84  :P
<sasa84> ooo
<CrazyLemon> gangnam je so old.. you suck zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: :'(
<zdobersek> sasa84: lej kok zloben je ta tvoj prevajalec
<sasa84> jooooj, bogi zdobersek :(
<sasa84> kaj vse trpi :(
<sasa84> ti bom skuhala kavico, da se mal potolažiš
<zdobersek> ja prosim!
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek,
<sasa84> zdobersek: !!
<Pepelka97214>  [COKS] Kaj se je zgodilo s Å tudijo odprte kode v RS na namizjih iz leta 2011?  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1261
<sasa84> a ma kdo tole smartypaycard mastercard?
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/RtVh0w0.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26465962
<Pepelka97214> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Crimea MPs vote to join Russia
<Pepelka97214> »The Crimean parliament decides to join the Russian Federation, and to hold a referendum in 10 days' time on the move - which Kiev says is unconstitutional.«
<zdobersek> ne, ceravno je neprecenljiva
<idioterna> sasa84: js mam vise
<idioterna> niam mastercardov
<idioterna> mislm mam dva, ampak sta navadna
<zdobersek> maestro?
<sasa84> tale je fajn, k ne rabš met računa na banko itd
<sasa84> banki*
<idioterna> ne maestro nimam
<idioterna> mam debetno pa kreditno viso pa dve mc kreditne
<idioterna> k je ena od firme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne rabiš met računa..plačaš pa vsako polnjenje :)
<CrazyLemon> torej polnjenje za 10€ plačaš dejansko 13€ :)
<sasa84> sej una simple ej itak za enkratno uporabo :P
<CrazyLemon> kar je več kot te stane banka na mesec :)
<sasa84> neki si morm zrihtat, d si lohk kšnop knjigo kupm prek neta :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 predplačniška visa :)
<sasa84> paysafe tud ni slab
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je visa electron a ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako
<CrazyLemon> povežeš jo z paypalom in nato lahko šopingiraš kolikor hočeš
<CrazyLemon> nakažeš lahko gor tudi s plačilom UPN položnice :)
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš spletne banke etc. :)
<sasa84> mat ma skb net
<sasa84> ti maš tole viso prek banke koper a ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sej je tudi na abanki se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e nekje jo ponujajo
<sasa84> abanka je postojna, logatec... banka koper v postojni... ta butast nlb nima nč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ne želiš kartic pa vedno lahko uporabiš paypal topup :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako nima nič? NLB ima OGROMNO slabih terjatev
<sasa84> topup?
<CrazyLemon> thats something! :>
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/YrLAEoD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. prek recimo skb net ali UPN položnice nakažeš denar na določen račun z določeno referenco
<CrazyLemon> in oni ti nato nakažejo na paypal račun
<CrazyLemon> plačaš pa sam provizijo za plačilo položnice..torej ~.35 € prek spletne banke
<CrazyLemon> !g paypal topup
<Pepelka97214> Top up your PayPal account. https://www.paypal-topup.ee/
<CrazyLemon> s/ee/si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kej plačuješ za vodenje računa, kokr maš ti viso
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 za viso ne
<sasa84> zadeva te košta pol sam na začetku al kaj, k greš kartico naročt?
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš vse pogoje na netu
<CrazyLemon> in ja...10€ daš za kartico
<CrazyLemon> oziroma so imeli tudi neke akcije
<CrazyLemon> http://www.banka-koper.si/O_Banki_Koper/Novice?nid=1056
<Pepelka97214> Novice :: Banka Koper
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če prou vidm... je strošek sam 5€ (če pustimo ob strani npr. dvig na bankomatu ipd)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..do 15.3
<CrazyLemon> mater
<CrazyLemon> provizijo bi mi mogli plačat pri BK
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hm...lohk bi kr tole na BK vzela :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 go for it!
<CrazyLemon> povej jim da te je CrazyLemon poslal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dobiš kšno darilce, če prvelečš novga člana? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v bistvu ja.. ampak ti nisi nov član :)
<sasa84> http://www.banka-koper.si/O_Banki_Koper
<sasa84> lej :)
<Pepelka97214> O Banki Koper :: Banka Koper
<Pepelka97214> »Predstavljamo vam Banko Koper. Preberite naše novice in spremljajte naše dogodke«
<sasa84> kako nism nov član? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne rabiš bit komitent da pridobiš to viso :)
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> drgač bi dobil 15€ :P
<CrazyLemon> jp! :D
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> sorči :P
<sasa84> če bom kdaj prevekslala... te bom omenla :P
<CrazyLemon> lol.. what for? :)
<sasa84> ampak zihr je zihr... bom rekla, nej ti vsaj dajo kšnga pliškota
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 raje omeni zlato
<CrazyLemon> i prefer gold over stuffed animals :>
<sasa84> pf, nismo pa z ničemr zadovolni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<slax0r> se en mesec, pa season 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYjuj3ggaKA
<Pepelka97214> Game of Thrones Meets Metal - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »Hey guys, So I saw this request EVERYWHERE in the other videos haha and wanted to wait until the new season was getting closer to make it more appropriate. B...«
<slax0r> yay \o/
<zdobersek> NEDSTARKDIES
<slax0r> no shit
<slax0r> to ni treba povedat
<slax0r> ko vidis Seana v filmu ves da bo umrl :P
<dz0ny> jofrey tud
<slax0r> on je ze spoiler sam po sebi :D
<slax0r> drgac sem pa knjige prebral :P
<slax0r> oz. peto se ravno dokoncujem
<zdobersek> PUPPIESDIE
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a approveas? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34651_Arione-R3-K-ium-Sattel.html
<Pepelka97214> Fizik Arione R3 K:ium Sattel g�nstig online kaufen - bike-components
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not!
<CrazyLemon> its not carbon..its not titanium.. wth :/
<zdobersek> HAH
<zdobersek> pajo
<zdobersek> 300EUR je karbonc
<zdobersek> STUFF ME MONEY AND I SHALL BUY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so? foila voziš.. kaj je to 300€ za karbonski sedež
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ja, lih zato ker sem strosu 2XXXEUR na foilu ne morem dat 300EUR za zic
<zdobersek> ne bi reku, ce bi vozu fitness kolo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej ga kok je lep https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1743681_801585279855193_814510865_n.jpg
<zdobersek> a vozim za team sky al kaj, da mi bo Berk zic poliur
<zdobersek> poliru*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek berk ne dela za sky zice.. not yet :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa dela?
<CrazyLemon> sve i svašta :)
<CrazyLemon> dela tudi custom.. tko da pejt da ti rit zmeri za zic :D
<zdobersek> seveda dela za Sky zice
<zdobersek> pejt na forum brat temo
<CrazyLemon> link me
<CrazyLemon> !g berk sky
<Pepelka97214> DreamWorks Dragons Games | Wild Skies | Cartoon Network http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/dragons/wild-skies/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g berk composites sky
<Pepelka97214> Berk Composites | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Berk-Composites/280701971943529
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=883376&sid=4c4e4ac6c6e0d071510873306ffd215c#p883376
<Pepelka97214> Berk PROTO-TYPE Composites - Weight Weenies
<zdobersek> na.
<CrazyLemon> pa so dejansko v uporabi al je ostalo pri testiranju?
<sasa84> http://www.kuponlandia.com/ponudba-tablicni-racunalnik-po-akcijski-ceni-5990-eur.html
<sasa84> a se to splača?
<Pepelka97214> KUPONLANDIA | TABLIČNI RAČUNALNIK po nori akcijski ceni 59,90€ namesto 159€!
<Pepelka97214> »62% na 7-palični TABLIČNI RAČUNALNIK z zaslonom visoke ločljivosti, Android operacijskim sistemom in enoletno GARANCIJO! ODLIČNO DARILO!«
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-4GB-7-MID-Google-Android-4-0-Multi-touch-Capacitive-Tablet-PC-WIFI-3G-512MB-/400467648440
<Pepelka97214> New 4GB 7" Mid Google Android 4 0 Multi Touch Capacitive Tablet PC WiFi 3G 512MB | eBay
<dz0ny> haha visoke ločljivosti
<dz0ny> sasa84: se mulcu nebi kupu, k bi si oci pokvaru :>
<slax0r> sam ce je pa noro akcijska cena!
<dz0ny> ce bi ga po celi ceni prodajali bi 4 zraven financiral
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, tale na ebayu je res pocen :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: tist je isti
<dz0ny> tole je pa ipad v1 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-1-Inch-Google-Android-4-2-Tablet-PC-8GB-Dual-Camera-10-Inch-1GB-RAM-HDMI-MID-/390744582325?pt=US_Tablets&var=&hash=item5afa3128b5
<Pepelka97214> 10 1 inch Google Android 4 2 Tablet PC 8GB Dual Camera 10 inch 1GB RAM HDMI Mid | eBay
<dz0ny> a to ste vidl http://retailpublic.fonebank.com/default.aspx
<CrazyLemon> to kaj? blank page?
<CrazyLemon> večkrat
<slax0r> zanimiva stran
<slax0r> ponavadi jo vidim ko mam kak fatal error in error reporting izkljucen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: odkupi mobitelov od pošte slovenije
<dz0ny> pa imaš 'priporočene cene' rabljenih gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to sem prebral v letaku
<CrazyLemon> .10 € za delujoč vendar star mobitel
<CrazyLemon> tnx but no tnx :)
<slax0r> 3310?
<slax0r> za to bi se dal 10eur
<slax0r> sam da dela pa je bat. se koliko toliko
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2131-1: IcedTea Web vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2131-1/
<CrazyLemon> js imam doma eno drugo nokio
<CrazyLemon> malo bolj robustna je
<CrazyLemon> nikjer pa ne piše model :)
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Command Line YouTube Player `mps-youtube` Gets YouTube Playlists Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QcDY57ZeNYs/command-line-youtube-player-mps-youtube.html
<CrazyLemon> 3510 :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh je ni na seznamu :D
<slax0r> js hocem 3310 :P
<slax0r> http://f1.thejournal.ie/media/2013/04/iphnok.png
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 2014 community survey goes live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9ZChr6FB3hQ/ubuntu-2014-community-survey-goes-live
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 2014 Ubuntu Community Survey Wants Your Thoughts on Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9ZChr6FB3hQ/ubuntu-2014-community-survey-goes-live
<Pepelka97214>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Disable The Spotify Tray / AppIndicator Icon In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FqXTEf2zkQA/how-to-disable-spotify-tray.html
<sasa84> juhuu
<zdobersek> ayouu
<sasa84> zdobersek, kok nej dešifriram gnupng?
<sasa84> gpg --fingerprint mi nč vn ne vrže
<sasa84> pa sme nrdila public key...itak v launchpadu
<zdobersek> gpg --decrypt file.txt
<sasa84> pol tisto iz mejla kr dat v gedit fajl pa shranm
<zdobersek> recimo, ce nimas primernih pluginov
<sasa84> decryption failed: secret key not available
<dz0ny> sasa84: moras met private key
<dz0ny> tisti s katerim je public nastal
<dz0ny> ce si ga zbrisala ne bo nic
<sasa84> dz0ny, zihr ga mam, če mam lohk podpisan code of conduct v LP
<dz0ny> sasa84: lahko jih imas vec
<dz0ny> na netu je streznik
<dz0ny> kejr jih mas notr shranjene
<dz0ny> javne kljuce
<dz0ny> reci naj ti z drugim podpise
<dz0ny> tistim ki je veljaven
<sasa84> geslo za lists.ubuntu.com mi je poslal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ona mora sam enigmo uporabit v TB
<CrazyLemon> da ji odšifrira mail
<dz0ny> no sej :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na tem delam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e vedno? matr..ti si res noob
<dz0ny> sam ti mas lahko xyz kljucev
<CrazyLemon> pa to zrihtaš z enim klikom :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: show her
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i did..she said i'm too small for her
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> k jaz sem popizdil z gpg, neuporabno cist
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neresna
<dz0ny> fuck danes se kr delam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny totalno
<dz0ny> to je tud za popizdit
<sasa84> zdej čakam, če mi bo kej uvozil...
<sasa84> k kao prenaša neke ključe
<dz0ny> ja tist so public :)
<dz0ny> ti rabis private :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: teh ni na netu
<dz0ny> ti so na unem razdelku k si ga pobrisala :)
<dz0ny> pred kyz leti
<dz0ny> rec naj drug public kej ponuca
<dz0ny> oz aktualnega gor naloz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne rabi ona private.. ona rabi njegov public
<CrazyLemon> ta je pa na strežniku
<sasa84> če dam zdej ukaz gpg --fingerprint... mi da nek vn v terminalu
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon ...povej kaj nrdim
<dz0ny> ce je no nje pisal je podpisal z njenim public
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako veš da ni on podpisal s svojim private?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol je bumbar
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti je reku da ti je podpisal s tvojim ?
<CrazyLemon> al ti je samo poslal ?
<sasa84> samo poslal
<dz0ny> ja k pr gpg je vezenano na mail k ga ma obajvljenga
<dz0ny> na netu
<dz0ny> v tisti bazi
<sasa84> to je to..sasa...@gmail
<sasa84> k sm tud admin s tem geslom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti ves kako dela public key encryption ? )
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 reku sm ti kaj naj narediš.. enigmo v tb uporabi.. teg raznih gpg --fingerprint for ne poznam :) gugl it i guess :)
<sasa84> enigmo mam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slišal sem neki ja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja ko nekomu pošlješ ne podpišeš s svojim private :)
<dz0ny> amak z njegovim public
<dz0ny> naslovnik pol uporabi private key da odkodira
<sasa84> Enigmail: Napaka pri dostopu do storitve Enigmail
<dz0ny> jah crap je vse skupaj
<sasa84> jst bi rekla, d nimam tega private keya na komou
<dz0ny> prosim lepo
<dz0ny> sasa84: as i said :)
<sasa84> mislm...dal bi mi geslo pa reku d nej takoj spremenim pa čau
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mja
<zdobersek> pa ne se kregat!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej se ne
<dz0ny> samo izobražujem
<zdobersek> nasplosno govorim.
<sasa84> najbolš d tistga v LP deaktiviram...in nrdim novga
<sasa84> pa mu spet zatežim za geslo :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dobil sem že nekaj mailov ki so podpisani z njihovim private in js sm mogu prebrat z njegovim public ključem
<dz0ny> 'CrazyLemon se enkrat preberi
<CrazyLemon> niso bila gesla ampak usual jibberish :)
<dz0ny> to nima smisla
<dz0ny> k pol lahko vsi to berejo
<dz0ny> k majo njegov public ključ
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nima smisla pošiljat na mailing liste emaile z podpisane s ključem naslovnika.. če je le ta mail list :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dej mu razloz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ima smisla..veš kdo je pošiljatelj :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what dz0ny said
<dz0ny> sasa84: rec mu naj ti prek whatsapp poslje :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, aha sms? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: worse
<sasa84> :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti si pa https://whispersystems.org/blog/advanced-ratcheting/
<dz0ny> preber
<Pepelka97214> Open WhisperSystems >> Blog >> Advanced cryptographic ratcheting
<Pepelka97214> »At Open WhisperSystems, we’ve been working on improving our encrypted asynchronous chat protocol for TextSecure. The TextSecure protocol was originally a derivative of OTR, with minor changes to accommodate it for transports with constraints like SMS or Push. Some of the recent changes we’ve made include simplifying and improving OTR’s deniability, as well as creating a key exchange mechanism for asynchronous transports. Our most recent 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what for ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da me zanima textsecure protokol? :)
<dz0ny> da bos vedu kaj je public key encryption pa kake so se metode
<dz0ny> gpg, otr, textsecure
<dz0ny> lepo razlozeno
<dz0ny> slikce so
<dz0ny> :<
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tale key ostane v home mapi?
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja
<dz0ny> to enkrat nardis
<dz0ny> pa natisnes
<dz0ny> spravis med oporoko pa to
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84: neresna
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Traditionally, asynchronous messaging systems such as email have relied on protocols like PGP or S/MIME for cryptographic security. These protocols work the way most people are familiar with: one who wishes to receive encrypted email advertises a public key, and those wishing to send encrypted email to that person encrypt their outgoing message with that public key.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡e  zate ena lepa slikca https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Digital_Signature_diagram.svg :)
<Pepelka97214> File:Digital Signature diagram.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> tele keye sm jst delala za LP... d sm podpisala code of conduct :)
<sasa84> a je možn, d je biu to sam public in ne private key?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> public key se ustvar z private keya
<dz0ny> obratn ne gre
<dz0ny> se mata prevec rada
<dz0ny> pa sta do smrti skupi
<dz0ny> al pa dokler enga ne zgubis
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti si nalimal za digitalni podpis
<sasa84> in un tipo je zihr rabu moj public key a ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<sasa84> sam mu ga nism nikjer dala...?
<sasa84> edin na LP je
<dz0ny> sasa84: objavljen je
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny dobil sem že nekaj mailov ki so podpisani z njihovim private in js sm mogu prebrat z njegovim public ključem
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> niso bila gesla ampak usual jibberish :)
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> to nima smisla
<dz0ny> odpri računi in ključi app
<CrazyLemon> to sm ti govoru ves čas
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist je podpis
<dz0ny> kjer pošlješ plain text data
<sasa84> gesla in ključi a ne :)
<dz0ny> + kodirano
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem.. as i said before
<sasa84> sem dz0ny
<dz0ny> za tist geslo bp lahko preberes
<dz0ny> sam vedn ne mores ce je resnicno
<dz0ny> mislim tist se ne uproablja za varovanje podatkov
<dz0ny> pac pa zato da preveris ce je res neki kar je on poslal
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny ima smisla..veš kdo je pošiljatelj :)
<CrazyLemon> as i said before :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam to ni to kar ma sasa
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> thats the pint
<dz0ny> point
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede na to da je govora o Canonicalu ne vem če bi se strinjal :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: arg
<dz0ny> ona rabi private key
<dz0ny> in ji napise
<dz0ny> da tega ona nima
<dz0ny> i rest the case
<zdobersek> I pick up the case, open it, find gold, profit!!
<CrazyLemon> i steal that gold, i exchange it for btc and i disappear without a trace!
<zdobersek> ... btc ni anonimen
<sasa84> no fantje...kaj so naslednji koraki :P
<zdobersek> CONQUER THE WORLD
<sasa84> a smo pršli do kšnih zaključkov? :P
<dz0ny> jaz sem
<sasa84> dz0ny, deaktiviram tist key na LP... nrdim novga in unmu spet zatežim
<sasa84> ?
<dz0ny> .sc Clean Bandit Rather Be Feat. Jess Glynne
<jablana> Rather Be Feat. Jess Glynne(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/cleanbandit/rather-be-feat-jess-glynne ♥101,486 ▶4,145,459
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> pong
<dz0ny> sasa84: ti bo CrazyLemon zrihtu
<dz0ny> nimam casa sedaj
<sasa84> dz0ny, dvomim :P
<sasa84> ps: kul komad!!!
<dz0ny> sasa84: nsa pis naj ti povejo geslo :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dear nsa, you know everything. could you please tell me my admin password? cheers, sasa
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> btw komi cakam da bo crypto api v brksalnikih
<dz0ny> k pol bo pgp "I STONGLY HOPE" dead
 * dz0ny stvari k morjo propast pgp, bazaar, thunderbird, pdf, ppt, rhythmbox, gstreamer0.10, upstart, totem ...
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ne thunderbird <3
<sasa84> totem... <3
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čakam navodila kaj nej nrdim :P
<sasa84> k nimam secret key :P
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je samo podpis
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi bilo kaj zakriptirano, bi moral uporabiti tvoj javni ključ
<lynxlynxlynx> če nimaš skrivnega, tudi javnega ne*
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, javni ključ imam (glede na launchpad)
<lynxlynxlynx> no potem glej drugo poved
<lynxlynxlynx> a si dobila kak mail al od kje težave?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ja... mail za admin geslo
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, pa je prazno
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol je res
<sasa84> nope...
<sasa84> to je tisto... fghjk38ghj3283rn32r8cnr8uc2... itd
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a javni ključ si si sama ustvarila?
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi to delaš v paru, ena polovica je praktično neuporabna
<lynxlynxlynx> če si to naredila nekoč davno na enem drugem računalniku in privatni ključ ni več dostopen, mislim da ni več možnosti za dešifriranje
<lynxlynxlynx> ... in boš rabila nov par in še enkrat poslan na novo šifriran mail
<sasa84> nrdila sem na tem laptopu...ene 3 leta nazaj
<sasa84> v tem času sem že parkrat namestila ubuntu in verjetno tud pobrisala home mapo oz. formatirala razdelk (predvidevam)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, najbolš da pol skenslam tale openPGP key na LP...in nrdim novega?
<CrazyLemon> ls ~/.ssh/  '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> niente
<CrazyLemon> pol naredi nov par ključev :)
<CrazyLemon> tokrat naredi backup :)
<sasa84> tega na LP pa skenslam
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sasa84> ej, pa kdo je pomislu na backup the ključev :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bodo shranjeni v .ssh btw
<CrazyLemon> kera je default mapa?
<CrazyLemon>  sasa84 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<CrazyLemon> zato js imam v .ssh :)
<Pepelka97214> SSH/OpenSSH/Keys - Community Help Wiki
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. grem počivat
<CrazyLemon> aja sasa84 ..ne pozabit passphrase :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> hm...
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni govora o gpg?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> mesajo k pico pa pizza
<dz0ny> oz pica pa pizzaburek
<dz0ny> bl proper
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res :D
<CrazyLemon> nevermind me :)
 * CrazyLemon preveč zmatran 
<Pepelka97214>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2132-1: ImageMagick vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2132-1/
<sasa84> torej...vse sem spremenila :P
<pitko> :o
<pitko> KAJ SI spremenila :D?
<dz0ny> davčno, osebno, emšo
<dz0ny> zavarovalno
<sasa84> dz0ny, celo ime in priimk, da se numerološko ujema s še večjo srečo!
<sasa84> pa unmu tipu sem rekla, če mu lohk še 1x zamorim za pass :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, bo zadost, če izvozm ključ gnupg pa ključ openssh v gesla in šif. ključi?
<dz0ny> da
<sasa84> oukej
<CrazyLemon> .imdb delivery man
<jablana> Delivery Man (2013) 105 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.4/10 (7,550 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jablana> An affable underachiever finds out he's fathered 533 children through anonymous donations to a fertility clinic 20 years ago. Now he must decide whether or not to come forward when 142 of them file a lawsuit to reveal his identity.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2224400665/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2387559/
<CrazyLemon> ni slab film :)
<zdobersek> (01:24:28 PM) jablana: Ocena: 6.4/10 (7,550 glasov) MT: 44/100
<zdobersek> ja pa je
<CrazyLemon> preveč sem zmatran da bi se danes šel s tabo teh igric :)
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<zdobersek> a si bil na kolesu?
<CrazyLemon> sm..pa na vrtu tudi!
<Pepelka97214>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Access Shutdown, Restart Options in Unity Dash  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lCbwg6SYw8Q/add-shutdown-restart-power-commands-unity-dash
<zdobersek> as stihu?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~janez-troha/rtvslo-predvajalnik/quickly_trunk/files/head:/rtvslo_lib/
<dz0ny> me like
<dz0ny> kr banal so me
<CrazyLemon> 503 Service Unavailable
<dz0ny> :>
<yang> men tut ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sam bazaar je down
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sej tist je skoz down
<dz0ny> kadar rabis
<CrazyLemon> no..projekti Å¡e vedno obstajajo :)
<CrazyLemon> sam do kode nimaš dostopa :D
<pitko> zakva so te banal?
<dz0ny> k jih skoz Å¡potam
<dz0ny> da so nesposobni
<dz0ny> pač orodje je ki je počasno, nedelujoče občasno
<dz0ny> itd
<pitko> lol
<pitko> :D
<pitko> to je za rtv
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny> ja za rtv gledat
<dz0ny> native
<pitko> aa
<pitko> ql
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/04/rtvslovenija-predvajalnik-video-vsebin-portala-rtvslo-si/
<Pepelka97214> Ubuntu Slovenija | Predvajalnik video vsebin portala rtvslo.si
<pitko> KAKO  TO DA SO TE BANAL ?!
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne linkat.. da ne bodo Å¡e nas bannal!!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> slovenski trazim	1      http://www.bing.com/search?q=slovenski+trazim
<Pepelka97214> slovenski trazim - Bing
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<pitko> lol?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> dz0ny pa lahko te kr tako bannal?
<dz0ny> mah niso
<dz0ny> stvar dejansko ne dela
<dz0ny> launchpad >
<zdobersek> kdo ne dela?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti ne delas?
<CrazyLemon> delam!
<CrazyLemon> launchpad itak nikoli ne dela
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno
<CrazyLemon> če bi delal pol bi bil presenečen in bi se spraševal zakaj za vraga dela
<pitko> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dFqiMYtRZpE/UxiJItrByZI/AAAAAAAAAe8/CshjnUdGAQA/s698-no/1621805_10152006052662799_1325703113_n.jpg
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> OOH MEMEMEMS
<sasa84> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1846/ :D:D:D
<Pepelka97214> Trazim posau Sloveniji (Stran 1) - Oglasi - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka97214> »Trazim posau Sloveniji (Stran 1) - Oglasi - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<sasa84> to je bil CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> http://beta-joinmyride.rhcloud.com/
<Pepelka97214> Join-My-Ride (beta)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> Pa ja mislim da je najbolje da se preselis u koje vecje mesto, ko sto su ljubljana, kranj, maribor..
<zdobersek> whaaa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ktero nespodobno povabilo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is that a no? :(
<pitko> lol :D
<dz0ny> (*** Please remove/edit only your rides ***)
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a to ti čaraš kej?
<CrazyLemon> ja..tip ni programer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa zelo dobra ideja
<sasa84> ideja ja huda
<zdobersek> HU-DA
<sasa84> zdobersek, the zdobbie bi se še kej bolšga spomnu, sam...
<pitko> sasa ste dubl elektriko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj veš da ni to find a sex buddy app ane?
<zdobersek> nekej, kar bi lahko monetiziral
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ni????? ups :$
<zdobersek> zal to ni 20-bilijonska industrija, tko da waste o' time ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, sex buddy app bi bl laufu :P
<zdobersek> non-stop
<sasa84> pitko, nismo dobil Å¡e Å¡troma
<pitko>  resno?
<pitko> :O
<pitko> kje pa ti žvš na konc sveta?
<pitko> žviš*
<sasa84> zdej smo doma tko zmeneni, da vsak nek cajta bicikl gon, d mamo kšno žarnco pr bajti
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> idioterna in CrazyLemon pomagasta
<pitko> aha se mi je zdelo :D
<sasa84> če pride pa še zdobersek ...pol prklučm pa še modem+router
<zdobersek> ce pride zdobersek lahko zacnemo tist strom naprej prodajat
<sasa84> pol lohk peremo na 90 z maximum centrifuge :P
<pitko> cc :D haha
<sasa84> (kar Å¡e 2700w agregat ne zmore)
<pitko> kaj ste za stoše
<pitko> Å¡tose :D
<sasa84> mi hočmo bit sam tko kul k zdobersek the zdobbie
<zdobersek> za denar smo tud, ampak ta stane
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> odoh ja!
<zdobersek> lahko noc.
<sasa84> Abraham Linksys, Benjamin FrankLAN, Alexander Graham Belkin :>
<sasa84> hahaha
<pitko> hahaha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kej si zdej to najdla :)
<sasa84> imena za wifi :P
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> Obi Wlan Kenobi
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> yang: nic ne bo
<dz0ny> rtvslo je sel na octohsape
<dz0ny> vse
<pitko> octohsape?
<pitko> aja to je un Å¡it
<pitko> k moraš met
<dz0ny> ja un :>
<sasa84> ImUnderYourBed :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab6SaGHpjys
<Pepelka97214> The Idiot's Guide to Smart People TRAILER - YouTube
<Pepelka97214> »The Idiot's Guide To Smart People offers practical advice to idiots perplexed by the behavior of obnoxious intellectuals. Series Premiere Wednesday March 12t...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, iščem odbito ime  za wifi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 SasinWifeImeanWifi
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> WelcomeInHell :D
<sasa84> SlapMeHarder :P
<sasa84> spank me bi biu tud zanimiv :P
<CrazyLemon> ToHell*
<sasa84> ups...to!
<sasa84> :$
<dz0ny> VročaMucaTeVabi
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny seriously..ti?
<dz0ny> but you need the key
 * CrazyLemon tega ni pričakoval
<sasa84> donkeyballs
<dz0ny> pejte spat
<dz0ny> dost je blo
<sasa84> jst grem Å¡e kadit :\
<dz0ny> velik?
<sasa84> d dobim vsaj mal okusa, k mi ga je listerine uniču :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, ....enga...pred spanjem :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdod
<CrazyLemon> -d
<dz0ny> bogi mož/fant/ljubimc
<dz0ny> k ti bo mogu noge gret pa rit
<sasa84> dz0ny, mogoče pa tud kadi :P
<dz0ny> a kadi?
<sasa84> sej....če sem sama, grem kadit...če nism sama, grem kadit in šele pol v kopalnco :P
<dz0ny> al ga še nis vprašala?
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst nism za veze :P
<dz0ny> what then?
<sasa84> a ni bolš d lohk čez dan delam kar mi paše? :)
<CrazyLemon> a drugače ne smeš? :)
<sasa84> ma ne...če ne druzga morš klicat kaj si delu čez dan :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: krščanske vrednote prosim
<dz0ny> ne smeš z bajte
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<dz0ny> moraš skoz delat
<dz0ny> kr ti mož reče pa take
<dz0ny> ni čudn da noče "zveze"
<CrazyLemon> pa v kuhinji moraš bit vsaj 80% dneva
<dz0ny> ja
<sasa84> ja valda... glih enga seksista d bi prenašala...marš
<dz0ny> pa sam tam lahko vzdihne
<dz0ny> k je pač vroče
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni seksist..sam človek z načeli
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> bog nedej v posli
<sasa84> jst to že na prvem drinku poradiram, če ma debilne izpade
<sasa84> no...dejansko mi v the letih še noben ni bil tok všeč, d bi si pa res želela z njim bit :)
<sasa84> mogoče še pride :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: kako pa to zgleda (kaj reče da ga zradiraš)?
<CrazyLemon> 'spila si svojo kavo zdaj pa marš v kuhno baba' ?
<dz0ny> a mi lahko še mlek daš?
<sasa84> ful sem občutljiva na šovinistične izpade...rada kuham, tud pospravm, operem... men je pač logično, da več tega ženska nrdi v bajti, sam d bi me pa s takim j***...piči miško :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: ene punce so užaljene če si sam kuhaš
<dz0ny> če si pač z njo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> čudne te
<sasa84> če si pač z njo :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> mene ne mot, če moški kuha...mi je čist kul
<sasa84> oz. zelo dobrodošlo :P
<dz0ny> ja sam moraš vse pojest
<sasa84> jst rada papam :P
<dz0ny> tle se pa ustavi
<dz0ny> uuh to peče, jaz nebi
<dz0ny> ne * bi *
<dz0ny> a ti dam domov
<sasa84> ne smeš dat preveč popra no!
<sasa84> kaj si dal pa to povrh?!
<dz0ny> nene bom krafni burek jedla
<sasa84> LOL :>
<sasa84> pa piroško :P
<dz0ny> men morjo skrivat začimbe
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> jst mam najraj baziliko, rožmarin, občasno (v mejah normale) poturim kurkumo, pa una mešanca mi je všeč - kao provanslakske začimbe
<sasa84> jao...provansalske
<dz0ny> ja sej
 * CrazyLemon ima najraje sol
<CrazyLemon> pa vegeto!
<sasa84> :o
<dz0ny> pečenice?
<sasa84> vegete nism pa nucala že...več kt 10 let :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a če jih jem?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> js jo skoraj dnevno uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> zakon!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je s pečenicami?
<sasa84> z nutello je zakon :P
<dz0ny> k tja se daje ponavad vegeto
<dz0ny> v ekstemih
<dz0ny> men to ne gre
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lih tja je ne bi dal :D
<sasa84> vegeto? sam stric je ne da
<dz0ny> vegeto gre pr men v vmešana jajca
<dz0ny> toč pršut moram it dat iz škrine
<CrazyLemon> uh.. to tudi nikoli ne dam :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kam pa daš pol
<dz0ny> na kruh?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa vem.. omake
<sasa84> na nutello :P
<CrazyLemon> na meso
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<dz0ny> omake?
<dz0ny> kakšne
<sasa84> jst dam u jajčja sam sol+poper
<sasa84> in valda na ocvirkih so jajčka :P
<dz0ny> skips ocvirki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tiste ki niso dovolj slane .d
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jah nč nis povedeu s tem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kocko kej uporablaš?
<CrazyLemon> v jajca pa dam sol + poper in ko je na voljo mlet česen :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr dosti ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny primer je samo bil.. recimo smetanovo omako
<dz0ny> to se da pa v piščančji rižot
<dz0ny> da je omakca
<sasa84> jst jo tud ponavad dam v kšne juhe, omake, rižote ipd
<dz0ny> a je kdo lačen
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> sem si mogu it po jogurt
<sasa84> ...
<CrazyLemon> bi pa lahk pojedu en hamburger :)
<sasa84> a je jagoda??
<CrazyLemon> to itak vedno :)
<sasa84> joj, al pa burek
<dz0ny> picaburek
<sasa84> sirnica :>
<CrazyLemon> naah..sam en je burek
<dz0ny> al pa horseburger
<CrazyLemon> mesni! :)
<sasa84> jst jem sam sirovga :)
<dz0ny> +1
<CrazyLemon> js pa sam meso :)
<sasa84> tisto je kao sirnica...ni burek
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> bosanci pravjo, da je burek kao sam mesni
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu spada bl pod pite :)
<sasa84> (poduk v mostarju)
<dz0ny> .yt tupatam mesni burek
<jablana> Tu pa tam Najboljša scena (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9RpeUQFxMk ♥86 ▶54,505
<sasa84> pico bi tud lohk pojedla :>
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...pa fdv bo čez 20 let res lohk delu diplome "kulinarika na ubuntu-si" :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vsaj ena pametna tema..btw.. !g fdv diplomska naloga burek
<Pepelka97214> Pomeni bureka v Sloveniji - Dela FDV - Univerza v Ljubljani http://dk.fdv.uni-lj.si/diplomska/pdfs/rudovic-zvanut-bojana.pdf
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny Å¡e kej druzga je, ker ga ni :P
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka
<CrazyLemon> me3
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-07
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<slax0r> lp
<sasa84> slax0rsnack!
<sasa84> slax0r, a si že priden al še ne?
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<slax0r> ze od pol sedmih sem priden
<slax0r> skor sm racunalnik pognal cez okno ze, k sm moron in sem en validation rule narobe napisal -.-
<sasa84> sej bo slax0r ...sej bo...al je že petk :P
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon MišiLemon!
<CrazyLemon> Suits are back!
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<zdobersek> gdo je Suits?
<CrazyLemon> kdo*
<sasa84> zdobersek: !!
<sasa84> \o/
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
 * sasa84 se hitr stisne k zdobersek *kavico bi*
<idioterna> narkici
<CrazyLemon> +1
<zdobersek> trije narkici pol
<slax0r> -1
<CrazyLemon> -0.5
<CrazyLemon> tko..zdaj sta samo dva narkica..ne pa trije pa pol
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/nasli-so-satoshija-nakamota/154612/
<Pepelka> Našli so Satoshija Nakamota (?) | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Pa smo ga našli. Človek, za katerega je cel internet sklepal, da ne obstaja in da gre za psevdonim, je iz mesa in krvi. Satoshi Nakamoto živi v zaspanem predmestju Los Angelesa, nosi pomečkano majico, ima skuštrane lase in ogromne podočnjake. In pred petimi leti je ustvaril bitcoin.«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/zumSlIA.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je ze vcerej na medmrezju ven ruknlo
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon .... apt-get ti normaln dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obviously..sej je članek objavljen ob 2.00
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj ne bi ? :)
<sasa84> men se ustav na 95% :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pri posodobljanju? pri prejemanje? kje?
<slax0r> download source and compile!
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> update in upgrade, program. središe se zapira...
<sasa84> lol slax0r :D
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol uporabi apt-get če se USC zapira
<CrazyLemon> jutro napsy
<sasa84> sej to delam v terminalu...pa se ustav na 95
<sasa84> mi je pa zanimiv, d gre kr u drugo vrstico...kao da je končal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 delaš v terminalu in se USC zapira?
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get it
<sasa84> pravm d nikjer ne dela apt-get
<sasa84> ne update, ne upgrade, ne autoremove :P
<sasa84> kdaj bo beta? :P
<sasa84> še synaptic krešne :P
<CrazyLemon> je že
<CrazyLemon> jah to si neki zaj... :D
<sasa84> Segmentation fault (izpis jedra)
<sasa84>  ???
<idioterna> izpis jedra :)
<slax0r> gdb apt-get ...
<idioterna> cak vse ti segfaulta?
<slax0r> in ko crashne backtrace
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> dmesg najprej
<idioterna> da vids ce ti slucajn disk ne errorja
<sasa84> uu, to pa je izpis :P
<zdobersek> jst vem kaj lahk naredis!
<slax0r> jst tut! download source and compile :P
<CrazyLemon> reboot! bo predlagal zdobersek :D
<slax0r> al pa r* -r* /? :P
<sasa84> slax0r!
<slax0r> sasa84!
<zdobersek> slax0r: WTF clovek!
<zdobersek> sasa84: NE TEGA PISAT
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, rm in rf sta zmer za 3x premislt :P
<slax0r> what clovek? :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ni nič napisal
<slax0r> saj nism napisu rm rd :P
<slax0r> rf*
<CrazyLemon> r* nič ne naredi
<slax0r> razen ce mas alias :P
<zdobersek> slax0r: sej mi beres misli, ampak ne smes!
<slax0r> stop me
<slax0r> >:)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: stop him!
<slax0r> oh crap :d
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> yea, I got op friends!
<CrazyLemon> do you? do you really???
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> zdobersek: my care face -.-
<slax0r> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm, samo pravi prijatelji me pridejo spodbujat na 600km brevet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej veš da prijatelji niso full of shit? sam pravim :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem ;>
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 15°C @07.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 44%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:57, Kulminacija: 11:18:03, Sončni zahod: 17:01:09
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 26min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft..ni podatka o vetru
<zdobersek> veter ni vazen.
<zdobersek> o jebemti, 15 stopinj
<idioterna> sej u lublani je pa 13
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda je važn.. ker kr močno piha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.8°C @07.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 41% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:32, Kulminacija: 11:17:36, Sončni zahod: 17:00:39
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 26min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> oooh shiiiii-
<zdobersek> 2.4 m/s!?!?
<zdobersek> how u gonna survive?
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls
<slax0r> .vreme puntigam
<jablana> Puntigam Weg, 8482, Austria: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Puntigam__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0020_f.html
<slax0r> 7 my ass!
<CrazyLemon> valda vem ko piha veter :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @07.03.2014 10:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 64%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:52, Kulminacija: 11:11:27, Sončni zahod: 16:54:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> this gonna be good
<CrazyLemon> Letališče Portorož	14	44	SV	26	41	
<CrazyLemon> temp. vlažnost smer vetra. hitrost vetra ter sunki
<zdobersek> idealno
<CrazyLemon> a je? no pejt greva en krog
<CrazyLemon> rad bi slišal tvoje mnenje ob koncu kroga
<dz0ny> sasa84 beta je ze
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fante, sem ze guru proti zgornji savinjski, ko so sekal 80km sunki
<zdobersek> tja je bla muka, nazaj pa free ride
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bluzi no..pri 80km/h sunkih bi ti svojo folijo vleku po cesti..ne pa gonu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<idioterna> sej vids kok ma nizko balanco pa visok zic
<zdobersek> sissy plz!
<idioterna> to je tok aero da je zracni upor negativn
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/extremely-dirty.jpg
<zdobersek> al pa ce si tksn gigant kokr idioterna, k te se avto tezko premakne
<idioterna> ja sej zato nimam avta
<idioterna> k je prazn tank se predn pridem z dvorisca
<idioterna> ne sam velk
<idioterna> tut big boned
<idioterna> a bit fat, also
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst zdobersek vse verjamem!
<zdobersek> jst tud!
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/mimovrste/photos/a.59794409241.66311.15091754241/10152224576359242/?type=1
<Pepelka> mimovrste=) - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Iskanje praveg gesla je nemalokrat naporno intelektualno delo :) Vseeno pa naj bo varnost vedno na prvem mestu!«
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon uno proxy zadevo k si predlagu...je ful uporabna!
<sasa84> tnx
<sasa84> neki tazga za na hitr sm rabla :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont we all :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, včasih je kul tud kej tazga, kar mal dlje traja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda.. jest moraš počasi :D
<sasa84> kok se že imenuje zadeva?
<sasa84> (proxy)
<CrazyLemon> hola unblock
<CrazyLemon> !g hola unblock
<Pepelka> Hola – Access ALL of the web (free VPN) & faster browsing https://hola.org/
<sasa84> hola hola :D
<CrazyLemon> "Lep mednarodni dan žena"  ??
<CrazyLemon> se je guglu zmešalo ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a v trusty se ni vseh prevodov?
<dz0ny> dashboard za uro ni preveden sploh se
<dz0ny> al moram un ppa met
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prevodi so v launchpadu..če so v trustyju pa ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čisto možno da niso updejtali nizov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vprašanje je če so prevodi za dashboard uro sploh na LP :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://drp.io/ge8d
<Pepelka> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<dz0ny> :<
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<CrazyLemon> to je prevedeno
<CrazyLemon> že od 10.04 verjetno :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da se niso spreminjali nizi niti oblika niza
<dz0ny> drugo je vse samo to ni :>
<dz0ny> strukturo so spremenil
<dz0ny> dodali so samodejno nastavi uro glede na lokacijo :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nazadnje so spremenili nize v date and time indicator februarja
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je to da ni teh nizov notri :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wrong moras it na staging-bzr01.launchpad.net
<dz0ny> tam je vse not
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/319/636/794.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tam dev verzijo laufajo
<dz0ny> je dost hitreja :>
<CrazyLemon> 13.10.0+14.04.20140227.1-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> zadnji release
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dan žena ma že kšno otočje vzhodno od avstralije :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tam verjetno ne piše "lep mednarodni dan žena" :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,mogoče za slovenske izseljence na teh otokih... google vse ve :P
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1o5aI-cabPrR1Dki_cq_rkqgB5yTVlffLF0iddig3RWY/viewform
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Community Survey 2014
<Pepelka> »This survey is to poll our community to help find areas of strength and areas that need improvement. The survey is in the public domain, so all results will be posted and available to the general public. This survey should take around 2-3 minutes to complete. Thank you for your time. Comments and suggestions are always welcome.«
<sasa84> done! thanks CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> ej, dej ta pool na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ti
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> skor 500 moških pa 100 žensk je odgovarjal
<sasa84> a je ubuntu sam za fantke??? :(
<CrazyLemon> ni za fante..očitno je za moške!
<napsy> je za fantke, jup ;)
<napsy> pravi moski uporablamo arch :P
<dz0ny> +1
<sasa84> 5000* moških...pardon. 97%
<sasa84> uu napsy
<sasa84> mene bi lohk mark zaposlil... d bi vidu še kok ženske funkcionirajo na ubuntuju in kaj gre lohk narobe :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2134-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2134-1/
<napsy> mam izkusnje da zenske ne funkcijonirajo dobro :)
<napsy> ... ce uporablajo unity
<sasa84> napsy,pa sej kr gre....drgač pa dz0ny pa CrazyLemon morim :P
<sasa84> pa idioterna tud :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2136-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2136-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se je popravu apt-get? :D
<CrazyLemon> al še vedno zavrača sodelovanje :D
<sasa84> neb vedla :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2141-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2141-1/
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/xAvx6/
<Pepelka> Ukraine's situation according to Russian social media - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, apt-get me Å¡e zmer ne mara :P
<napsy> ka pa je narobe?
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/6CR8
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 13:58:54 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sasa84> sej ne vem...al se ustav na 95 al ne...k gre v svojo vrsto
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> pa software center spet kreša itd :P
<napsy> se mi zdi ko en bug v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sudo aptitude safe-upgrade probaj :)
<CrazyLemon> na lastno odgovornost seveda :p
<sasa84> safe upgrade? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<dz0ny> sasa84: aa disk crkuje?
<sasa84> oh, what can go wrong with ubutnu? :P
<dz0ny> not ubuntu
<dz0ny> disk
<dz0ny> disk
<sasa84> dz0ny, test diskov mi tega ne kaže
<dz0ny> cesa?
<sasa84> mam kao 14 slabih sektorjev al kaj...ostalo je pa baje ok
<dz0ny> !ALERT!
<dz0ny> sparovcek pa po nov disk
<dz0ny> k bo slo zdej zdej po gobe
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/x7pa
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 14:05:21 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> heh enkrat sem na tamekm disku pognat test
<dz0ny> je najdu ob vsakemu zagonu več slabih sektorjev
<dz0ny> zdej pa sam se kot tolkalo dela
<dz0ny> ce ga prikljucis na strom :>
<sasa84> a pol nej pršparam tam cirka 70€? :P
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202014-03-07%2014%3A08%3A09.png
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> kva je pa to
<idioterna> GUI za smartmontoolse?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> sasa84: tam nekje
<sasa84> ene dobre 4 leta mam ta laptop...enim še prej začne crkvat
<dz0ny> disk like in year
<dz0ny> takoj za baterijo
<dz0ny> sploh ce ga rada meces
<idioterna> ssd kup
<sasa84> več al mn je skoz na mizi :P
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> ne diskov
<sasa84> ssd je drag :P
<idioterna> pa hiter pa nima gibljivih delov
<dz0ny> pa dlej baterija zdrzi
<sasa84> dz0ny, a se da kej predvidevat kdaj bo disk crknu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da se.. če si gugl in imaš malo morje diskov in sposobne matematičarje :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer obstaja MTBF.. sam ta je pač tko.. lih da je :)
<napsy> a ni lih SMART zato da teb ni treba racunat?
<napsy> oz ena cist preprosta enacba
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa smart računa? smart sam prebere podatke z senzorjev ..if i'm not mistaken
<napsy> S.M.A.R.T. (Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology; often written as SMART) is a monitoring system for computer hard disk drives (HDDs) and solid-state drives (SSDs)[1] to detect and report on various indicators of reliability, in the hope of anticipating failures.
<napsy> kokr je men znano tut izracuna vrjetnost izpada
<CrazyLemon> ja.. če imaš slabe sektorje ti verjetno pove da disk ne bo še dolgo živ :D
<CrazyLemon> sam če HW error in se spusti glava diska pa verjetno ne zna napovedat.. ali pač?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Touch Emulator: Installation And Usage In Ubuntu 14.04, 13.10 And 12.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5jtZhwyDTFk/ubuntu-touch-emulator-installation-and.html
<napsy> sicer nikol se nism nanasu na smart, mislim pa da zna mal vec kot pa opazovat slabe sektorje
<napsy> je pa tak thing of the past, ko bodo ssd-ji dovol razsirjen :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel česa je smart zmožen.. kdo ga je sploh razvil?
<napsy> nimam blage
<sasa84> zdobersek ga je!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti raje naredi backup da ne bo prepozno :p
<sasa84> nimam kam :P
<sasa84> rabla bi zunanji disk :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Seeking LTS Status  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wb5oLKwLJ18/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-confirms-lts-intentions
<CrazyLemon> kok je prijazen tale endomondo https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/endomondo.png    kr na mail dobiš da vidiš kako len si :)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/Kurtclapping.gif
<pitko> vecer :)
<pitko> :O kako je to možno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90
<Pepelka> BELIEF - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They're here. http://huvrtech.com«
<idioterna> pitko: dost easy
<pitko> kej z vezi magnetom?
<idioterna> pitko: mislm da rabs sam aftereffects pa par pluginov
<idioterna> a?
<pitko> haha
<idioterna> ne valda da ne dont be silly
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k misleš da je fejk
<pitko> :D?
<pitko> to zdej razmišlam
<pitko> ampk sm hotu tvoje mlenje ja :D
<dz0ny> pitko: PR za 2 del filma je
<idioterna> ne mislm da je fejk
<idioterna> mislm da ni to kar folk misl da je :)
<pitko> idioterna pol to še nebo kmal možno?
<idioterna> dz0ny: drugi del kerga filma? :)
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> pitko: ne
<idioterna> dz0ny: a unga k so trije deli ze bli? :)
<pitko> dobr mamo že neke vlake k skor lebdijo
<dz0ny> idioterna: ja :9 bo back to the future 2, tko kot je star trek
<pitko> ampak dobr :D
<CrazyLemon> a so bili trije deli ?
<idioterna> pitko: skor lebdijo? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne lebdijo skor ampak lebdijo
<idioterna> pitko: mamo vlake k cist popolnoma lebdijo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mhm
<idioterna> ampak ne nad granitnimi kockami :)
<pitko> haah
<dz0ny> un ko se poganja "po tleh" dead givaway (3.11)
<pitko> jap
<pitko> :)
<pitko> a bemtiš  :D
<pitko> gnoji eni
<pitko> kaj jezivajo :D
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> it's art
<idioterna> it's beautiful
<pitko> -.-
<dz0ny> pitko: rajcajo si mislu rečt
<zdobersek> kdo koga?
<pitko> dz0ny :D haha ne glih
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti sašo, afkors
<dz0ny> med drugim
<pitko> nism tak frik :)
<pitko> čeprov na fri hodm :)
<zdobersek> so what
<zdobersek> don't be jelly now!
<zdobersek> pitko: for ya https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YfpBbPDVZA
<Pepelka> Executive Spray Tan Parties - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Executive Spray Tan Parties | Tan your bod while you dance Tan your body places and party with the chicks all night long at your local spray tan party.«
<pitko> ccc
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ne nucam :)
<zdobersek> seveda nucas
<zdobersek> internetervention
<pitko> ...
<idioterna> js use nucam kar ta old spice guy prodaja
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> axe is the only way to go!
<zdobersek> idioterna: ti rabs sam kolo
<zdobersek> a danes kej igramo?
<idioterna> ja, KSP
<idioterna> zdobersek: sej kolo ze mam
<dz0ny> ne, mam zmenek
<zdobersek> WHOA THERE NELLY
<zdobersek> dz0ny: details
<dz0ny> z UEFI, noce bootat nobenega ključa pa DVD :>
<idioterna> what a letdown
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ne resno
<CrazyLemon> sounds exciting
<zdobersek> does UEFI blow?
<dz0ny> ma kdo pojma kako to pripravit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek totally
<zdobersek> pay her
<idioterna> dz0ny: men je ratal
<dz0ny> idioterna: legacy?
<zdobersek> what a playa this guy ^
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne
<dz0ny> idioterna: tell more
<idioterna> /dev/md0                  361M   72M  267M  22% /boot
<idioterna> /dev/sdg1                 285M  3.3M  282M   2% /boot/efi
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> win to :)
<idioterna> a?
<dz0ny> windows
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> losedows.
<dz0ny> sam mi tud linuxa noce bootat
<dz0ny> ne plopa prek pxe
<dz0ny> sam crn zaslon pa caka neki
<idioterna> to moje je na supermicro biosu
<idioterna> na gigabyte mi ni nc delal
<CrazyLemon> !g meowmeowbeenz
<Pepelka> 'Community' Season 5, episode 8: 5 MeowMeowBeenz for 'App ... http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2014/03/community-season-5-episode-8-5-meowmeowbeenz-for-app-development-and-condiments.html
<dz0ny> hydn neki
<dz0ny> pa samo info lahko pogledam
<dz0ny> laptop to
<dz0ny> pa free dos gor :)
<dz0ny> jao
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ti maš tud probleme? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: faus so nama!
<sasa84> zdobersek, warum?
<zdobersek> je ne sais pas
<pitko> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> jou pitko
<pitko> kva zdej :D?
<sasa84> jah...kaj vem :P
<sasa84> ti?
<pitko> ma
<pitko> nevem kaj bi sam seboj :D
<zdobersek> .yt mi2 pizdun
<jablana> Mi2 - Ko bil sn še mali pizdun (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VgKExMmMtE ♥872 ▶363,888
<pitko> dela mam k dreka nč ne mi neda :D
<sasa84> pitko, fax čaka :P
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> pondelk kolokvij iz
<pitko> :D
<pitko> statistike
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> sožalje
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Fix iPad and iPhone ‘Trust’ Bug On Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/81zZetlU2L4/ios7-ipad-iphone-ubuntu-trust
<CrazyLemon> We miss you! We’ve noticed that you have not shopped with us much recently.
<CrazyLemon> Next time you shop, speed through checkout with PayPal! To make a purchase, all you need to do is enter your email and password.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitko> statistika :X
<zdobersek> tooo statistika
<zdobersek> !!
<pitko> zdobersek k ti na fri hodš :D*
<pitko> ?
<zdobersek> hodu
<zdobersek> nisem prisu do statistike
<pitko> :)?
<pitko> 2 simester?
<pitko> dobr sej jaz mam sam 2 narenga iz prvega
<zdobersek> mislim da bi me cakala v drugem letniku
<zdobersek> bil sem sicer na ISRM
<pitko> oo lepo
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are the statistics!
<pitko> Å¡e huh
<zdobersek> men manjkajo trije iz prvega letnika
<pitko> huj*
<zdobersek> mogoc grem naslednje leto nazaj
<pitko> CrazyLemon kaj ti si jo naredu?
<pitko> :D
<zdobersek> JA CrazyLemon POVEJ
<pitko> na isrm?
<CrazyLemon> i plead the fifth
<zdobersek> pitko: ce je na mene letel, ja, ce bom sel nazaj, bom sel spet na isrm
<pitko> sa da nardiš ta faks dobr
<pitko> moraš bit spran
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kako to?
<pitko> isrm je najteži
<zdobersek> mah, 2012 je bla zlo mila zima, pa sem bil na kolesu :>
<pitko> mešanica uni fri pa uni mat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niti ne
<pitko> hehe
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> 2012 je bila kr huda zima na primorskem
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil na poti na faks
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hah, seveda je bla, snega sploh nobenga pravega
<CrazyLemon> in sm obtičal pri divači
<CrazyLemon> in sm mogu obrnit
<dz0ny> pol pa nis naredu zarad tega :?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny po pravici povedano ne vem kaj sm naredu leta 2012 :)
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da sm se dosti vozu kp-lj-kp :)
<CrazyLemon> tf2 anyone?
<dz0ny> na zmenku se kr
<dz0ny> ne kupvat hp laptopov z amd apu
<dz0ny> vse zaklenjen
<dz0ny> pa freedos gor
<dz0ny> pa nek linux web server z manual
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst te nisem nikol vidu na faksu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ne veš kako zgledam :)
<zdobersek> ... seveda vem, kako zgledas
<CrazyLemon> in tudi če bi vedel.. dvomim da bi me videl med kok.. 1k študenti
<zdobersek> sploh s soncimi ocali in kozarcem vina v roki
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni bilo vina not
<CrazyLemon> it was just a mock up
<zdobersek> zalostno
<gregors> Ojla folk, pozna kdo koga, ki se ukvarja z geografskimi informacijskimi sistemi ?
<CrazyLemon> slovensko podjetje al ni nujno? :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. ln
<gregors> slovensko :D
<gregors> Ah, Å¡koda :D
<gregors> No pa sej pridem še kej težit s tem :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-08
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13°C @08.03.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: severnik 3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:41, Kulminacija: 11:17:20, Sončni zahod: 17:02:00
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 29min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme bled
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 6.5°C @08.03.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 69% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:40, Kulminacija: 11:15:48, Sončni zahod: 16:59:57
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. 3m/s my ass
<Sky[x]> ?
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, potrebujem nekoga z github računom, ki bi en patch predlagal za en projekt
<R33D3M33R> torej patch je narejen, samo nekdo ga mora objaviti gor
<R33D3M33R> :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne bodi len pa se registriraj :)
<R33D3M33R> nope, no way
<R33D3M33R> če bi uporabljal redno, potem mogoče, za enkrat na leto kaj submitati je pa nesmisel ustvarjati račun
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa očitno ne bo nič od patcha! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej majo openid
<R33D3M33R> nič ne vidim na strani
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa @CrazyLemon: raje patch izbrišem kot pa bi se registriral :P
<R33D3M33R> navsezadnje se gre le za 2 vrstici
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sej se ne gre za Å¡tevilo vrstic :) gre se za to da si weird :p
<R33D3M33R> ni res, sem eden izmed tistih, ki mu je imeti pregled nad stotinami računov, muka
<CrazyLemon> kak pregled?
<R33D3M33R> registriran sem na 70 straneh in številke nimam namena povečevati!
<CrazyLemon> Number of sites scanned 96
<CrazyLemon> current count :)
<CrazyLemon> Average password length 13.1 characters
<R33D3M33R> vsekakor pa nočem, da ima en program vsa moja gesla :P
<CrazyLemon> torej si si zapomnil vseh 70 gesel?
<CrazyLemon> kudos!
<R33D3M33R> nep, sproti jih generiram z lastno skripto ;)
<CrazyLemon> sproti generiraš gesla, ki so že v uporabi na 70 različnih straneh?
<R33D3M33R> tako je, iz dveh nizov zgeneriram geslo
<R33D3M33R> veliko sem si jih pa že zapomnil
<R33D3M33R> kakih 10 zagotovo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mu ni treba rečt, da si jih zapomni
<lynxlynxlynx> prijavi se in če boš slučajno še kdaj rabil, password reset
<R33D3M33R> in s telefona dostopaš kako?
<R33D3M33R> "neumnega telefona" seveda :)
<R33D3M33R> opera mini je vse kar imaš na voljo
<lynxlynxlynx> in?
<R33D3M33R> no, kako boš vedel, da si na neki strani izmed 100tih že registriran, če je ne redno uporabljaš?
<R33D3M33R> torej moraš imeti neko bazo strani, kjer si registriran
<R33D3M33R> in ta je v programu, ki ga omenjata?
<Sky[x]> pa sej mas keepass ali pa keychain ce si osx user :)
<R33D3M33R> ja pa kako do tega dostopaš če imaš na voljo samo neumni telefon?
<CrazyLemon> čaki.. a hočeš reč da ti s svojim neumnim telefonom brskaš po internetu toliko časa da potrebuješ prijave na različne strani?
<R33D3M33R> in kako boš pogledal mail brez prijave?
<R33D3M33R> imam 7 e-mail računov :P
<CrazyLemon> kako velik zaslon pa imaš na svojem neumnem telefonu?
<R33D3M33R> velikost zaslona nima veze, ker ima opera mini zoom
<R33D3M33R> je pa 180x220, 2"
<CrazyLemon> kaj je opera mini zoom? ti razširi zaslon na spodobno velikost? :D
<R33D3M33R> ne, ampak dovolj približa besedilo, da lahko normalno prebiram e-pošto
<CrazyLemon> in koliko časa boš še vztrajal na neumnih telefonih? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, nisem vedel, da boš še kdaj hotel patch poslat
<lynxlynxlynx> pod istim računom
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: dokler bo Å¡lo :)
<Sky[x]> opera mini si zapomni vsa tvoja gesla :P
<Sky[x]> in ima sweet pass manager :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R kater projekt?
<R33D3M33R> clementine-player
<R33D3M33R> in sicer je treba dva niza dodati v .desktop datoteko
<R33D3M33R> downloadal sem staro datoteko in ju dodal
<R33D3M33R> a moram to kam prilepiti kot .patch ali ti bo ok celotna .desktop datoteka? :)
<dz0ny> celo dej
<dz0ny> na gists.github prilepi
<R33D3M33R> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9428647
<Pepelka> Slovenian GenericName and Comment patch for clementine.desktop
<R33D3M33R> upam, da se ni kak encoding pokvaril ....
<R33D3M33R> original je tule: https://github.com/clementine-player/Clementine/blob/master/dist/clementine.desktop
<Pepelka> Clementine/dist/clementine.desktop at master · clementine-player/Clementine · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Clementine Music Player«
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a je kaksna opcija da ti predvaja youtube tudi ko zaklenes telefon ?
<Sky[x]> android 4.4
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: tboj mail ap komentar bi rabil
<dz0ny> tvoj* pa*
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: to jezato da pise a si ti lastnik patcha :)
<R33D3M33R> poslano na ZS pa velika hvala! :)
<dz0ny> np
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ZuvmyQ_p4
<Pepelka> Top Gear Bicycle Advert - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bicycle advert from Top Gear (Series 21, Episode 5) - 02/03/2014 Actor from the clip, http://twitter.com/AndrewZog«
<CrazyLemon> specialkarji..to je za vas :>
<LorD_DDooM> lawl
<idiotern1> i have no idea what they're on about
<idiotern1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Pepelka> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They serve no purpose in traffic whatsoever.«
<idiotern1> kaj zdej CrazyLemon a tezko komentiras
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a moram komentirat? :D
<idioterna> ja neki si govoru o specjalkarjih
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no če že inzistiraš.. zelo me preseneča da si počakal na zeleno.. verjetno si bil na telefonu ?
<CrazyLemon> :-)
<idioterna> nikol ne telefoniram na bajku
<idioterna> je prenevarno zame
<yang> idioterna: ja tezko bi prekosil tistega mulca ki sem ga enkrat videl dirkati ponoci po dunajski na mopedu, brez luci in brez celade, vmes je pa SMSjal med voznjo.
<idioterna> what could possibly go wrong
<Guest17547> Ojla folk, imam 12.10 pa bi rad dal gor 14.04. Kaj lahko kar zamenjam sources.list
<Guest17547> pa nardim upgrade
<Guest17547> ?
<Guest17547> leta nazaj sm tko delal ....
<idioterna> lahko ja, ampak je precej verjetno da bos imel kaksne tezave, ker reci se niso dokoncane
<gregorslo> misliš na 14.04  ?
<gregorslo> ni panike, to je itak testni računalnik
<gregorslo> mislim klasični upgrade mi dela zarad ppa-jev neke problem
<gregorslo> probleme
<gregorslo> idioterna, hvaa
<gregorslo> PS: a kdo mogoče pozna kakega, ki se ukvarja z GIS sistemi ?
<CrazyLemon> gregorslo upgrade ti samo onemogoči ppaje.. tko da problemov naj ne bi bilo glede ppaja
<gregorslo> mah zgleda pr do-release-upgrade
<gregorslo> mi je težil, da ne zna izračunat nadgradnje
<gregorslo> bomo vidli
<gregorslo> v skranjem primeru tečem po en prazen zunanji disk v trgovino
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> gregorslo: poznam ljudi ki se z GIS ukvarjajo, ja
<gregorslo> idioterna, res ?
<idioterna> a te kej specificnega zanima?
<idioterna> ja
<gregorslo> mah v bistvu jz sm tudi gis človek
<gregorslo> v bistvu iščem podjetje za support open source gis
<gregorslo> za normalno celo
<gregorslo> ceno
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> ala enterprise support
<gregorslo> ne povem za koga :D
<gregorslo> sam en folk, ki bi rad mel delo in da zna delat
<gregorslo> ne maram pocarjev
<gregorslo> moram šibat :D pridem zvečer gor
<tadej> re
<tadej> CrazyLemon, si gledal?
<tadej> CrazyLemon,  oglas za kolesarje :))))))))))))
<idioterna> gregorslo: to bo tezka, ker je ful pomanjkanje tega kadra
<gregorslo> se mi je zdelo ja
<gregorslo> v bistvu tega folk res ne obvlada
<gregorslo> sm hotu dobit gis specialista za OSS pri nas...mission impossible
<gregorslo> no ena firma obstaja
<gregorslo> pa na splošnem v širši okolici slo ni nobenga
<gregorslo> sm že jz mislu nardit eno tako firmo :D
<idioterna> ja komot, samo mas hudo konkurenco od velikih igralcev
<gregorslo> mah dej
<gregorslo> veš kaj je finta, veliki igralci so zdej kdo ?
<idioterna> ja autodesk
<gregorslo> mah Autodesk ni glih najboljš za GIS
<gregorslo> oni delajo samo Autocad Map 3D
<idioterna> ja sej ne rabi bit
<idioterna> mislim
<gregorslo> ja imajo dobro reklamiranje ...
<idioterna> itak potem arhinova pa te pa hm
<idioterna> kva je se
<gregorslo> arhinova ?
<idioterna> kaliopa vem da dela to
<idioterna> ja pac te lokalni dilerji za autodesk
<gregorslo> niso baš neki
<idioterna> majo folk ki ti potem pise custom stuff
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> ja niso
<gregorslo> jz bi rad enga, ki mi da v SLO uradno podporo za QGIS :D
<idioterna> sam ne rabjo bit, ker je vecina folka od faksa naprej nadrkana na autocad
<gregorslo> licence za neki takega kot je na primer ESRI je tam jurja po glavi
<gregorslo> ...
<idioterna> in se bojijo delat z drugimi resitvami
<gregorslo> mah tisto ni nujno
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> autodesk sploh ni GIS :D
<idioterna> no najbrz mas prav zadnjic sem vidu da majo se vedno vsi arcview
<gregorslo> ja tisto je top
<gregorslo> samo problem je, da so tudi oni zaspali
<gregorslo> pa živjo na lovorikah
<gregorslo> zdej jih qgis v 99% funkcijah že pokrije
<gregorslo> sam ni enterprise supporta
<gregorslo> oz neki čehi ga majo
<gregorslo> ...
<idioterna> ja naredi firmo, nauci se cesko
<idioterna> pa prodajaj support pa njih mej za backup
<gregorslo> hehe :D ej, sm že tudi to razmišljal
<gregorslo> bomo vidli, ne pa sej potem maš pa probleme še z političnimi lovkami
<gregorslo> k hočejo na vsak način lokalno znanje etc.
<gregorslo> Trdi disk WD ELEMENTS 2TB USB 3.0 WD kako se to kej sliši ?
<gregorslo> neki morm nabavit za backup
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja js mam mal prevec podatkov da bi mel smiseln odgovor na tako vprasanje
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mej dva backupa v vsakem primeru
<gregorslo> ja, jz sm tudi slišal da so WD hudo slabi zadnje čase
<gregorslo> bom mogu malo povprašat na Telekomu Slovenije kako kej rešujejo njihove GIS težave
<idioterna> ja ne mecejo vec stran unih k ne passajo quality checka
<idioterna> ampak jih prodajo kot green
<gregorslo> ja točno
<gregorslo> green ?
<idioterna> al neki v tem stilu
<idioterna> ja ne vem
<gregorslo> aha
<idioterna> miljon enih serij majo
<idioterna> ene majo 5 let garancije
<gregorslo> ej, jz bom kr lepo toshibo kupu
<idioterna> ene pa 1 let
<gregorslo> aha
<idioterna> ja ej ne se zanasat na proizvajalce
<idioterna> mej dva razlicna diska
<gregorslo> mah zdej bom naredu en hiter backup mojih fajlov če mi tale upgrade ubuntu-ja ne uspe
<gregorslo> sam morm it en disk Å¡e kupit nekam
<idioterna> drugac telekom pa gis je verjetn fora bl v tem da oni pa res ne rabjo sparat
<idioterna> bi mi blo ful cudn ce nebi mel cist mainstream resitve, tut ce je ful draga
<idioterna> razn mogoce ce majo ksno ful zastarelo pa ne znajo migrirat
<idioterna> danes bos tezko dobil poceni disk
<gregorslo> idioterna, mislim da telekom in mobitel uporabljajo GRASS gis
<gregorslo> ne vem pa kdo v SLO jim daje support
<gregorslo> sam se zna zgodit, da imajo svoje interne programerja
<gregorslo> programerje ...
<gregorslo> no v bistvu iščem za eno podobno firmo ponudbe zdej ;)
<idioterna> verjetno majo ja
<idioterna> mislm majo kr velik folka k dela podobne reci
<gregorslo> ja itak, sej je linux itak top v vseh routerjih
<gregorslo> tko da se zna zgodit, da majo tudi kakega kernel hackerja :D
<gregorslo> Ah v glavnem, zdej ko sm iskal support za GIS sm šele ugotovil, kako majhna država je Slovenija
<gregorslo> in kako slabo se folk zaveda pomena geografskih podatkov pri nas
<idioterna> ok hm
<idioterna> zdej gledam qgis in je cist drugacn kokr se ga spomnem
<gregorslo> ja ne, je Å¡lo noro naprej
<gregorslo> qgis 2.2. je super zadeva
<gregorslo> zelo podoben ArcGIS Desktop
<idioterna> aja ne telekom nima nc dost z linuxom
<gregorslo> ne ?
<idioterna> skor vse je zlo proprietary pr njih
<gregorslo> aja ?
<idioterna> ja
<gregorslo> cisco ?
<idioterna> ibm, sun, cisco
<idioterna> ja
<gregorslo> aha
<gregorslo> pa ja dobro, sej not je večinoma linux kernel ..a ni ?
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> ni
<gregorslo> hm sm mislu da je ...
<idioterna> ne, IOS je ciscotov OS
<gregorslo> aja ?
<idioterna> linux je v juniperjih, ampak je cist drugacen kot normalen kernel
<gregorslo> Aha
<idioterna> pa mislm da telekom nima nic na juniperjih
<gregorslo> no sej jih bom drugič malo prašal ko vidim tele maherje :D
<gregorslo> no zanimivo pa je, da imajo npr. SCADA sistemi vsi Linux not
<gregorslo> sploh zadnje čase
<idioterna> to pa vedno bolj
<idioterna> saj routerji bi tudi imeli, ce ne bi bil linux tolk ogromen
<gregorslo> ja ni obvladljiva koda več
<idioterna> networking je precej specificno podrocje
<idioterna> mislm sej tisti ta resnejsi hp switchi pa routerji so vsi linux
<idioterna> tisti k stanejo od 200 ojro naprej recimo
<gregorslo> ja sej zato, se spomnim še par let nazaj, da je bil linux praktično v vsakem tudi mal boljšem routerju
<gregorslo> sploh..mislim, jz sm začel z linux-om 10 let nazaj glih zarad embeded sistemov
<lynxlynxlynx> gregorslo: kaj pa delaš z gis?
<gregorslo> hehe lynxlynxlynx recimo da sm analitik v enem večjem podjetju
<gregorslo> k se ukvarja z infrastrukturo
<gregorslo> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> čak, a si iz sg?
<gregorslo> pa sm itak open source tip že od nekdaj :D
<gregorslo> hehe ne ne :D
<gregorslo> nova gorica
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<gregorslo> mah folk, v GIS sistemih je keša dost ...sam je treba bit dobr in met močn team
<idioterna> ja nimam
<idioterna> mislm
<gregorslo> ;D
<idioterna> jsm devops v enem manjsem podjetju in letos zaposlujemo 10 ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg unilj, vem da qgis uporablja tudi njihova komunala (en tipo prevaja) pa mogoče naši specialci (že dolgo nisem bil na vezi)
<idioterna> in jih je kr tezko dobit no
<idioterna> pa mamo zlo konkurencne pogoje
<gregorslo> ja ja verjamem
<gregorslo> zelo težko dobit biznis v tem času
<lynxlynxlynx> niti ne
<idioterna> ma biznisa mamo vec kokr ga loh sfolgamo
<idioterna> ljudi pa ni
<gregorslo> ja...dejte to povedat na faksu ...
<idioterna> intervjuval smo like 500 ljudi v dveh letih
<idioterna> zaposlil pa 20
<gregorslo> in ?
<idioterna> ja nc, slabo
<lynxlynxlynx> meni eni grki ponujajo 2k za en kr enostaven arcgis model
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, arcgis ?
<lynxlynxlynx> so se isto pritoževali, da ne morejo dol dobit nobenga
<gregorslo> misliš data model ?
<idioterna> js nism v gisu sploh zdej
<idioterna> dekle je krajinarka tko da se velik s tem ukvarja
<lynxlynxlynx> skripto, programčič
<gregorslo> aha
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, python skripto ?
<lynxlynxlynx> en čuden polygon merge
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ampak jih prepričujem, da glede na želje, bo bolje postgis
<idioterna> ampak vsi delajo z arc
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, tisto je čist simple :D
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, če bi bil že za postgis nek support pri nas bi blo cool
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od različice, šele desetka ima ene funkcije, ki bi jih rabil
<idioterna> s postgis pa poznam folk ki je ze delal
<gregorslo> jz mam zdej to inkognito na tenstnem srežniku instaliran postgis
<gregorslo> pah sej delam tud jz
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> samo meni v firmi ne zaupajo
<lynxlynxlynx> na postgis recimo lavfa prevozi.org
<gregorslo> rabjo zunanji uradni support, k ga lahko držijo za jajca
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, sam jz mam ful hude potrebe btw :D
<gregorslo> mam 400 G podatkov :D
<gregorslo> in to samo vektorjev :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<idioterna> aja no 400g vektorjev pa je neki ja
<gregorslo> no :D s podatki
<idioterna> pr rastrih je to ena mal vecja njiva :)
<gregorslo> ne pr rastrih je to cela primorska :D
<idioterna> to sam pomen da v premejhni resoluciji snemate
<gregorslo> k ti jih proda GURS  in pošlje po CD-jih
<gregorslo> idioterna, mi nič ne snemamo :D
<idioterna> ja njim bi tut rad konkuriral
<lynxlynxlynx> torej dof
<gregorslo> pa ne rabimo rastrof :D
<gregorslo> tist je brez veze
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> jz se pogovarjam o topologiji
<gregorslo> povezanosti elementov med sabo
<gregorslo> izgradnji grafičnih vmesnikov za povezovanje elementov med sabo etc  :P
<idioterna> ja js bi naredu radarski relief pa high res dof pa vse to
<gregorslo> ah zdej kupiš enga dron-a
<idioterna> no sej drone bi naredu
<gregorslo> pa greš z njim se mal furat
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> tak open source
<gregorslo> heh
<gregorslo> to se dobi
<idioterna> da ga loh ljudje sami nardijo
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ti jih v ajdovščini delajo :)
<idioterna> ja sam so dragi
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, vem jih celo poznam
<gregorslo> pa ne dron-e
<idioterna> js bi tko da si ga folk potem doma nardi
<gregorslo> idioterna, čist simple
<lynxlynxlynx> ni čisto unmanned, ja
<idioterna> da lahko crowdsourcas
<gregorslo> daš android telefon na drone
<gregorslo> in furaš :D
<idioterna> ja sam moras furat
<idioterna> js bi tko da naklikas na gugl maps
<idioterna> pa pocakas dve uri
<gregorslo> hehe
<gregorslo> no sej tud to se da :D
<gregorslo> pa ne na google maps
<gregorslo> če maš arcgis
<gregorslo> pardon QGIS
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> ja nimas ane
<idioterna> mislm
<lynxlynxlynx> v zraku je routing tolk bl enostaven :)
<idioterna> ce hoces nardit da ti folk pol sam to dela
<idioterna> pa uploada free podatke
<idioterna> mora bit narjen za otroke
<gregorslo> idioterna, to ej res :D
<idioterna> ej btw u cem je fora
<gregorslo> ...
<idioterna> da mamo mi zemljisko knjigo na netu odprto samo ob delavnikih od 8h do 20h?
<gregorslo> idioterna, pojma nimam :D
<idioterna> a pol ugasnejo masine
<idioterna> pa grejo domov
<gregorslo> uni na gursu so itak out
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> še katastra ne morš dobit na nekem wfs strežniku
<gregorslo> sm se pojajal z njimi
<gregorslo> da bi mi dali wfs strežnik pa letno naročnino na katastr
<gregorslo> kar bi blo logično v the časih
<gregorslo> ampak ne
<gregorslo> oni ti pošljejo po CD-jih
<gregorslo> cel katastr
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<gregorslo> neč folk grem jz kupit nek disk :D
<idioterna> a si poklicu pa vprasu "kaj ste pa to poslal?"
<gregorslo> haha
<idioterna> "kam pa vtaknem to?"
<gregorslo> ne, sm Å¡ou direkt na gurs v LJ
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> sm pršu z enim velikim zunanjim diskom
<gregorslo> in jim moril naj mi skopirajo vse gor
<idioterna> ce se ti ne mudi z diskom ga kupi iz tujine
<gregorslo> potem sm zahteval razgovor s Å¡efom
<gregorslo> mah
<gregorslo> se mi mudi
<idioterna> in je sef reku da ti loh sprintajo
<gregorslo> hehe
<idioterna> oz. ne
<gregorslo> ne me je lepo poslušal kako to gre v the časih
<idioterna> da ti loh student narise
<gregorslo> sam znoru sm pa včeri
<idioterna> sam da bo mal trajal
<gregorslo> ko sm slišal da so za sistem zakurli 50.milj. €
<gregorslo> in ko dobro več da se ena politična stranka masti na račun tega
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ClassicMenu Indicator 0.9 Released With New Configuration Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TuKCmMePc5w/classicmenu-indicator-09-released-with.html
<lynxlynxlynx> gregorslo: gurs je odličen, imaš srečo, da ne poznaš situacije zunaj
<gregorslo> lynxlynxlynx, kje zunaj ?
<gregorslo> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e v estoniji, kjer imajo ~100% javno upravo, kartografski podatki niso tako lahko dostopni
<lynxlynxlynx> *e-upravo
<gregorslo> aha
<gregorslo> :D pa saj pri nas sploh niso
<gregorslo> dostopni
<lynxlynxlynx> kako da ne
<gregorslo> hehe, ne v wfs obliki nekje na netu
<gregorslo> sej glih prej sm pravu, da bi mogli nardit wfs strežnik na gursu z naročnino na podatke
<lynxlynxlynx> arso ima precej stvari v obliki servisov
<gregorslo> ja arso
<gregorslo> ja
<gregorslo> samo osnovi podatki o katastru pa ne
<gregorslo> pri projektiranju etc je bistveno, da imaš podatke aktualne
<lynxlynxlynx> na hrvaškem in romuniji še tiffe kumi dobiš
<gregorslo> aja to pa
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> to je pa drugo
<gregorslo> ne sej ne rečem da se ne dobi
<gregorslo> samo ko vidiš cene za podatke
<gregorslo> ...
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e zastonj je za neprofitne namene
<gregorslo> te samo slabo prime
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> mislim ..sam meni že sama ideja, da prodajajo podatke
<gregorslo> in so državna agencija
<gregorslo> mi je malo mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> kako pa boš financiral cas?
<lynxlynxlynx> vse na davke je nepošteno
<gregorslo> Hm, ej meni se zdi, da bi mogli bit osnovni geografski podatki kot je kataster zastonj
<gregorslo> rastri
<gregorslo> in drugo pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> kataster je živ
<lynxlynxlynx> bi se pa strinjal za stare d/of-e
<gregorslo> mah DOF-i so dražji
<gregorslo> rabiš letalo za prelet
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat na tri leta
<gregorslo> no kurkkoli se ne zarad cene bunim
<gregorslo> bolj me jezi to, da so tehnično odzadi
<gregorslo> kar se tiče distribucije podatkov
<gregorslo> nimajo wfs servisov
<gregorslo> kar pomeni, da morš vedno obnavljat preko nekih fajlov in zahtev
<lynxlynxlynx> na hrvaškem nam niso hoteli dat topo podlag, so pa dali en wms (?) za dof
<idioterna> Please use one of the following br
<idioterna> owsers to access the Web interface:
<idioterna> ■
<idioterna> Internet Explorer 6.0, 7.0
<idioterna> ■
<idioterna> Firefox 2.0, up to 3.04
<lynxlynxlynx> za ene dva uporabnika naenkrat je bilo Å¡e znosno
<gregorslo> aha
<gregorslo> ja to pa vem kako zgleda :D
<gregorslo> v bistvu WFS je dovolj hiter
<gregorslo> pri rastrih res ne gre drugače kot, da jih maš lokalno
<gregorslo> vektorske podatke bi pa lahko tko delili
<gregorslo> No ja :) lynxlynxlynx , mogoče sm preveč zahteven ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> delno
<lynxlynxlynx> je čist prov, da gre naprej
<gregorslo> hehe, mora it :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a teh 400G so od kakega lidarja?
<gregorslo> no sam vseeno :D 50 miljonov €
<gregorslo> ne ne, to je čist surov podatek  ...s celotno enterprise bazo zadi no
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> delovni nalogi na sredstvo etc.
<lynxlynxlynx> eh :P
<idioterna> js nimam nobenga gisa pa mam
<idioterna> 192.168.0.11:/mnt/tmp      6.2T  5.0T  1.2T  82% /home/jure/inna/data
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> pa sej GIS ni ne vem kej
<idioterna> vecina tega je itak fotografski arhiv
<gregorslo> samo gis podatke brez atributov bi stlaču v 100 MB  :D
<idioterna> kok ene 8 let projektov je to
<idioterna> pa je vse skp 2 tera
<gregorslo> hehe fotografski material ?
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> pa pac najvec zasedejo fotke
<gregorslo> idioterna, fotograf ?
<idioterna> ne, dekle je
<idioterna> mislm krajinarka je
<gregorslo> aha uh
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> krajinarka :) tud jz sm mel tako
<idioterna> in pol pac poslika vse in spravi v projekt
<gregorslo> hehe
<idioterna> in se kr nabere
<idioterna> ostalo je pa moj junk
<gregorslo> da nimaš moje bivše :D
<idioterna> nimam
<gregorslo> hecam se
<gregorslo> :D
<idioterna> ni mela nobenga pred mano
<gregorslo> drugače pa ja, fotografski material ....če slikaš z RAW
<idioterna> no pa js tut nobenga pred njo
<gregorslo> te drago stane
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> idioterna, čestitam !
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> drži se take hah
<CrazyLemon> ker ni mel nobenga?
<idioterna> fajn je ja, prov ne bi se mi dal jit skoz vso to dramo
<gregorslo> CrazyLemon, :P
<gregorslo> haha
<idioterna> ne bit lubosumn no CrazyLemon
<idioterna> sej si luskan
<CrazyLemon> mislim..js mu privoščim sedaj kakšnega
<gregorslo> Jz tudi :D
<idioterna> vsi smo geji
<gregorslo> ah :D pejmo po 2 TB disk
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nisem lubosumn..sam se mi je zdelo nesramno da ti neprivošči kakega
<CrazyLemon> :/
<idioterna> sam pravega nismo se srecal
<gregorslo> upam da majo kej na zalogi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> gregorslo: a ti si z horice
<idioterna> k ce si iz lj pa ne dobis
<gregorslo> idioterna, ja ja :D
<idioterna> mam tle ene diske k jih loh posodim
<idioterna> zacasno
<gregorslo> hah
<idioterna> ce je kriza
<gregorslo> :D hvala
<gregorslo> ma do LJ pa ne pridem :D
<idioterna> pametno
<gregorslo> itak pa rabim en backup za strežnik
<idioterna> ce si s tam mas itak cez mejo poceni stacune :)
<gregorslo> idioterna, to ti misliš :D
<idioterna> 5x4 tera mam, k bo slo v produkcijo
<gregorslo> italiani vse te reči ful drago prodajajo
<idioterna> sej dobis ivo nazaj :)
<gregorslo> joker -> idioterna
<gregorslo> najprej rebootam mašino da vidim če je preživela upgrade
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> pol pa po disk
<gregorslo> :D
<gregorslo> ajde
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlQfSqyfjqY
<Pepelka> Jabberwocky feat Elodie Wildstars - Photomaton (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jabberwocky feat Elodie Wildstars - Photomaton Disponible sur iTunes ici : http://bit.ly/1foaiAJ Musique de la pub Peugeot 208 (2013) : Pinocchio 2.08 : http...«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/552803_4034892240366_1483212744_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !!!!
<CrazyLemon> aja..nsfwish :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Touch X86 Emulator: Better Emulator Performance, Faster Startup [Ubuntu Installation Instructions]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TsG86Tj2eVk/ubuntu-touch-x86-emulator-better.html
<zdobersek> ciao a tutti
<CrazyLemon> ciao amico
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa je steam clientu danes
<CrazyLemon> zaženem.. pravi da no connection (?).. in da če želim ponovno poskusit ali pa quitat..dam quit
<CrazyLemon> on se pa ponovno zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> pokaže clienta..in quita
<dz0ny> APU error
<dz0ny> hm CrazyLemon a boste prevedli qbittorrent?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa je qbittorrent razn očitnega ?
<dz0ny> alternativa za utorrent
<dz0ny> ninte ma na izbiro
<CrazyLemon> alternativa za utorrent je transmission :)
<dz0ny> ninite
<dz0ny> o win goovorimo
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> !g qbittorrent
<Pepelka> qBittorrent official website http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> a so to ustvarjalci aMSNja ?
<CrazyLemon> ker stran  zgleda skoraj identično
<dz0ny> nvm
<zdobersek> azureus?
<dz0ny> a je na ninite'
<dz0ny> ni...
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> gledam Children of Men, pa je en balkanc mel vrstico
<zdobersek> perfectly delivered
<CrazyLemon> children of men ?
<idioterna> zdobersek: mhm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dobr film
<idioterna> tko da ni presenetljivo da ne poznas :)
<zdobersek> .pic oh snap
<jablana> http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/oh-snap.jpeg
<zdobersek> tale je boljsa http://img.pandawhale.com/79984-fifth-element-OH-SNAP-gif-pEMZ.gif
<CrazyLemon> .imdb children of men
<jablana> Children of Men (2006) 109 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.9/10 (293,079 glasov) MT: 84/100
<jablana> In 2027, in a chaotic world in which women have become somehow infertile, a former activist agrees to help transport a miraculously pregnant woman to a sanctuary at sea.
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206634/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously? 7.9 gledaš? what went wrong ?
<zdobersek> Alfonso directed Gravity :/
<idioterna> aja prej nisi poznal?
<idioterna> zanimiv.
<idioterna> en boljsih 1984esque filmov
<zdobersek> o jebemomast
<zdobersek> lih sta povila, pa sem mislu, da je stillborn
<CrazyLemon> dobro a ti gledaš film al komentiraš film ? :)
<zdobersek> lahk tud delam live comment
<zdobersek> zdle bo drek poletel do ventilatorja
<CrazyLemon> duck?
<zdobersek> fans can't duck!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bi rad mel live commentary, drugic prej povej
<zdobersek> zdej je se 20min do konca
<idioterna> sporoc ko bo tank prpelu pred blok
<zdobersek> idioterna: oprosti, nisem zapazu
<zdobersek> tko da je ze on umrl
<idioterna> aha kul
<zdobersek> ma ne ni kul
<idioterna> pol so nasi zmagal
<idioterna> kaj ni kul
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj ni vojska pobrala tamalega pa sla v stab pokazat
<idioterna> aja ma to je alegorija
<idioterna> neki neki
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizda_%28chemical%29
<Pepelka> Pizda (chemical) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> Incidentally, this chemical cannot be called Pizda anywhere in Croatia, Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Slovenia, Poland, Romania and Russia as the name is a complete obscenity.
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<idioterna> tut v mongoliji
<idioterna> so cist aghast ce kdo rece pizda
<lynxlynxlynx> dobra
<zdobersek> Peter Turner
<zdobersek> ta mi deluje kot Slovenc
<idioterna> mogoce je turnsek
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ni peter ampak tina
<zdobersek> ^ racist
<zdobersek> lahko noc.
<tadej> je kdo gledal jobs?
<tadej> je za kej?
<dz0ny> .imdb jobs
<jablana> jOBS (2013) 128 min
<jablana> Ocena: 5.9/10 (44,327 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jablana> The story of Steve Jobs' ascension from college dropout into one of the most revered creative entrepreneurs of the 20th century.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2922490137/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2357129/
<dz0ny> skip
<tadej> si gledal?
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-09
<idioterna> nism gledal
<idioterna> slis se grozn :)
<Sky[x]> hm..
<Sky[x]> ce dasen fajl v gitignote pomeni da ga ignorira pri commitu
<Sky[x]> akaj bi potem ostalim izginu fajl ki sem ga dodal v gitignore ?
<idioterna> ne bi jim
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> nima veze to
<Sky[x]> tocno to se mi je zgodil
<Sky[x]> naredil sem en svoj branch,  v gitignore dodal en config fajl ker sem imel drugacne nastavitve
<idioterna> in?
<Sky[x]> in ko so drugi switchal na ta branch tega config fajla niso mel
<idioterna> a si commital .gitignore?
<Sky[x]> jp sej to je pomoje problem :)
<idioterna> aja ja pol tut njim ne bo vec commital tega fajla
<idioterna> zbrisal jim ga pa ne bo valda
<Sky[x]> sej on ne rabi commitat tega, samo mu ga tudi dol ne potegne to mi je cudno
<idioterna> aja ja to je normalno
<idioterna> zdej ma on v .gitignore
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> tole je resitev
<Sky[x]> Patterns which are specific to a particular repository but which do not need to be shared with other related repositories (e.g., auxiliary files that live inside the repository but are specific to one user's workflow) should go into the $GIT_DIR/info/exclude file.
<idioterna> ja
<Sky[x]> ql ql pa smo se neki spet novga naucil :)
<Sky[x]> se vid da sam basic stuff delay na git
<idioterna> delay? :)
<Sky[x]> delam*
<idioterna> cak ti si reku da teb git pull prov pobrise lokalne fajle nastete v .gitignore?
<Sky[x]> fak kr nek spell check mi ppravla vse skupej
<Sky[x]> ne meni, kolegom ki delajo na istem branchu
<Sky[x]> ko si naredijo pull brancha
<An_> hello!
<An_> kdo tuki?
<An_> ..... mrtev kanal?
<An_> (btw, moj nick ni "An_" ... kaj zadeva ne sprejme presledkov) .. itak pa verjetn ni nikogar tu....
<An_> ok, p[ocakam se ene 30 minut, pol pa obupam in posljem moje sporocilo/povabilo preko drugih mogoce en mal bolj neformalnih medijev (oz emailov, ki niso namenjeni sporocanju ubuntu.si ... btw ni kontakta, zato sem sploh tu.)
<idioterna> An_: na ircu je nevljudno sprasevat ce je kdo tukaj ali ce se kdo spozna na kuhanje testenin
<idioterna> An_: poves kaj te tare in pocakas, da se kdo oglasi
<idioterna> ne, presledek ni veljaven del nadimka
<An_> idioterna ... se sekle?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ti kr napis kaj te tare no
<An_> btw zanimiv nick :) ... lej, ce si podam kot nick "janez zupancic" in dobim nick "janez_" sm kr mal sokiran (btw, izmisljena zadeva) ampak za namen situacije .... na zalost pa ne vem zdej kako IRC deluje, nazadnje sem bil aktiven pred ene 17 leti
<An_> u, hudo :) nc me ne tare ;) in na nobenga nism jezn :)
<An_> stvar stoji tkole ....
<An_> cez recmo en mesec bo v avstriji, v grazu en linux fest
<An_> in glede na to, da sm tam stalni prebivalec in imam flet in lahko gostim folk
<An_> bi rad povabil koga, da se udelezi
<An_> seveda ne zdej celga busa folka, recimo 3 oz vec ljudi, ce so pac pripravljeni spat na tleh ...
<An_> in zelel sem email spisat na ubuntu.si, kar se tega tice ... sam neglede na to, da sm nekak en informatik, ne najdem enga kao - bi si mislil - info@ubuntu.si -- emaila
<idioterna> forum je
<idioterna> pa lugos-list@lugos.si
<An_> a pr lugos je se zmer sefe big whale?
<idioterna> mislm da ne
<CrazyLemon> zdej je andrej sefe
<CrazyLemon> "sefe"
<An_> fak, zdej se rolam :) dej resno ... a lahko vprasam glede smisla nicka?
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sam uradni naziv :)
<idioterna> smisla mojga nicka?
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. info@ubuntu.si bomo prejeli sam člani ubuntu.si.. nas pa je cca. 7-8 "aktivnih"
<idioterna> taka sm se rodila
<CrazyLemon> tko da definitivno ti predlagam lugos-list
<An_> cak mal ... a ti mene hoces v infarkt spokat? ti si zenska? pa ne zamerit tega vprasanja ... od mojih 200 bivsih sodelavcev je bilo calih ena zenak (sam sem developer-devops/ sysadmin)
<An_> od soka celo ne znam vec tipkat :)
<idioterna> sok ponavad ni problem, alkoholne pijace so tiste ki ubijajo
<An_> hmmmm ....
<An_> a te lahko osebno povabim na "linux tage" v graz ? :)))))
<idioterna> kdaj pa so?
<An_> http://www.linuxtage.at/ 4. in 5. april 2014
<Pepelka> Grazer Linuxtage 2014
<idioterna> ne morem, ze predavam na devops ljubljana
<An_> pepelka :) sm mislu, da je to kr en bot ... wow!!!!
<An_> skoda ....
<An_> no, vseen, ce zelis eno lustno turo po grazu, sm na voljo
<An_> punce se sploh ne zavedajo, kok zafukan je enmu devopsu najt druzbo (pa pardon izrazu....)
<idioterna> fantje se pa sploh ne zavedate, kolk naporno je k vsi takoj zacnejo hitat nate
<An_> sorry ;)
<idioterna> ne sej tistim k jim je vsec pozornost je verjetn fino
<idioterna> normalnim gre pa na jetra
<An_> mmmmm ... sej, ne bos verjela (se vedno ne vem al si punca al ne :) ) js sm zelo umirjen in sproscen ...
<An_> in nikakor mi ni v zelji tezit folku
<An_> zdej, zakaj sm "tu"
<An_> v grazu bo en super miting linuksasov
<An_> in glede na to, da lahko pogostim neki folka, sm pac zelel to predlagat
<An_> in ker sem ubuntu user, bi mi blo zelo vsec, ce bi lahko ubuntu folk pripeljal na ta meeting ...
<idioterna> kul
<An_> z tem bi zezljnim udelezencem prisparal tam cca. 100eur nocitvenih stroskov na dan (in vem, da to ni malo)
<An_> pri cemur bi vse skup mene stalo tm recimo 0
<An_> (grr, en z prevec :) )
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<An_> :) ?
<CrazyLemon> ni bil namenjen tebi ta lol :)
<An_> komu pa? (sm firbc :), ce ne verjames, lahko big-whale-a uprasas :) )
<An_> no sej, skratka :) tole je ena ful lustna debata :)))))))))) bom pa reku tkole, bom poslal mojo "ponudbo" na info@ubuntu.si, cetud dobi /samo/ 8 ljudi moje sporocilo, good enough :)
<CrazyLemon> An_ like i said.. pošlji raje na lugos-list
<An_> pa, nocem te obremenjevat :) bi bil pa res vesel, ce bi kdaj lahko videl kdo si ...
<An_> lugos list?
<CrazyLemon> An_ ja.. <idioterna> pa lugos-list@lugos.si
<CrazyLemon> dosegel boš večje število potencialnih obiskovalcev
<CrazyLemon> na info@ pa ne bo kaj preveč zainteresiranih
<An_> cl ... ti si mi znan :)
<CrazyLemon> pa lp.. kolo klice :)
<An_> sej je vse en pes ... zadeva bo cez en mesec, velik casa
<An_> uzivej, cl
<An_> okey :) "idi", prosim, ne zameri mi :) kot clovek, ki je "v industriji" ze preko 15 let, zelo cenim zenske in temu primerno se tudi "njim zelo naklonjeno" obnasam ... upam, da te kdaj srecam. email bom poslal na info@... zdej, res si ne zelim nekega hudega navala, ampak /linux tage/ so res huda zadeva, naceloma (lani) je bilo takole: 3 predavanja na eno uro in sam sem komaj folgal kam nej grem... zadeva pa med 8h in 18h
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<idioterna> oh, dear.
<zdobersek> better than deer
<dz0ny> hm nov FB
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!
<sasa84> \o
<sasa84> go zdobersek o/
<zdobersek> zakvaj me stran nagajas :\
<sasa84> zdobersek, a veš d bi kšno kavico?
<sasa84> neee zdobersek, te ne naganjam...sj veš d si moj miši!!!
<zdobersek> GARCON! (paging CrazyLemon)
<sasa84> ma pust CrazyLemon ... on en pije kavide <:P
<sasa84> kavice*
<LorD_DDooM> That's racist.
<sasa84> nou ic not lordi :P
<dz0ny> http://www.microsoft.com/security/sdl/story/
<Pepelka> Life in the Digital Crosshairs
<Pepelka> »Across thousands of developers and millions of lines of code, one company learns to build secure software in an increasingly insecure world.«
<sasa84> ooo đonko :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: o sasa
<zdobersek> it's dz0nathaniel!
<sasa84> zdobersek, who? :)
<zdobersek> dz0nathaniel
<sasa84> zdobersek, that could be a name for some thai SHEMALE!
<zdobersek> OMG sasa84
<sasa84> :$
<zdobersek> dz0nathaniel revealed!
<sasa84> wat
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/283/205/499.gif
<zdobersek> v USnA se je ura premaknila
<zdobersek> fyi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I shit you naht
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poet you are not
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: alas I'm just a dot.
<CrazyLemon> Tin Peressutti joined the team BlackBerry Brigade.
<CrazyLemon> oh god :P
<zdobersek> !g Tin Peressutti
<Pepelka> Tin Peressutti - Endomondo | Community based on free GPS ... http://www.endomondo.com/profile/3393777
<zdobersek> a je to tvoj prijatelj?
<CrazyLemon> wouldnt you like to know!
<zdobersek> is he hot?
<zdobersek> sasa84: Tin je mogoce hot
<zdobersek> hawt event
<zdobersek> even*
<CrazyLemon> sasa ga ves cas stalka
<sasa84> tkole vam bom povedala miškoti....
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM je edin, k mi je v času električnega mrka poslal sms, če sem ok!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pa zavež! :P
<LorD_DDooM> That's what she said.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js nism mel elektrike
<CrazyLemon> kako naj ti pošljem sms
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> anyway! danes je padla prva 50ka letos! \o/
<sasa84> eh, wanker!
<LorD_DDooM> To sem sam hočeš považit da imaš kondicijo, ker si full sexal čez zimo.
<LorD_DDooM> 49.64 km pa ni bila 50ka :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no..Å¡teje se kot 50ka :p
<sasa84> čak CrazyLemon ...ti ful neki na biciklu... jst sem pa z gorcem nrdila po 45km, če sm slučajn preblisk dobila
<CrazyLemon> pa povprečno sm mel boljšo kot ti :P
<sasa84> softič!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js vse kilometre z gorcem delam :D
<sasa84> ja no...pa jaz takrat par let nism bla na biciklu
<sasa84> morm priznat, d sm bla res crknena... sam ti se pa važš s 50
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ti se ne furaš s gorcem s 2.10 gumami in delno po makadamu
<sasa84> kwa pa je 50
<LorD_DDooM> s/z
<CrazyLemon> ja sej.. meni se je tudi zdaj zdelo kot da leta nism vozu :/
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, če je softič :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM očitno ne poznaš slovenskih cest
<CrazyLemon> vedno si delno na makadamu :D
<CrazyLemon> gume pa res niso 2.1 ampak 1.4 :)
<LorD_DDooM> To imate samo v summerlandu, tude so na novo asfaltirali cesto Vocide-Lj...carsko
<LorD_DDooM> tukaj*
<LorD_DDooM> Vodice*
<LorD_DDooM> Sem Å¡el malo po gozdu pogledat kak Å¡koda je
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no muggia ima tudi na novo asfaltirano cesto.. res je hkrati fenomenalno in nenavadno :)
<sasa84> bbl
<sasa84> čafči
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da je moj nick rahlo zaljiv
<zdobersek> so hard-core
<zdobersek> WTF se je temu cloveku zgodil http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/surfer_dude/
<Pepelka> Surfer, Dude - Rotten Tomatoes
<Pepelka> »Synopsis: Hands on a Hard Body director S.R. Bindler directs this wave-twisting tale of a soul-searching surfer (Matthew McConaughey) in the midst of an existential crisis. Steve Addington (McConaughey) is an herb-toking long-boarder with a keen sense of«
<yang> Smoke on the water, Yugoslavian woodstock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-H6_3xrs1Y
<Pepelka> zijo2 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ta je kr star film.. je bil na tvju
<zdobersek> .imdb Surfer, Dude
<jablana> Surfer, Dude (2008) 85 min
<jablana> Ocena: 4.7/10 (5,942 glasov) MT: 16/100
<jablana> A wave twisting tale of a soul searching surfer experiencing an existential crisis.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1475412761/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0976247/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oba detektiva sta notr :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj je zadnji pravi detektiv
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker ne bo season 2 :/
<zdobersek> whatnow
<CrazyLemon> ampak po moje bodo pa naredili film
<zdobersek> http://media.giphy.com/media/12v1Wdekijjj1u/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why not?
<dz0ny> seasn 2 mislim to
<zdobersek> ja, ne vem, kaj limun bluzi
<dz0ny> !g true detective season 2
<Pepelka> 10 True Detective Season 2 Dream Cast Pairings We Would LOVE http://www.cinemablend.com/television/10-True-Detective-Season-2-Dream-Cast-Pairings-We-Would-LOVE-62416.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny a niso rekli da so to miniseries in da bo konec po 8ih epizodah ?
<zdobersek> in zakaj miniserjie ne smejo met vec kot ene sezone?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker so mini..obviously
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bilo 'serije'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sherlock??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..nisem sherlock
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: anthology format, kokr AHS
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gledas sherlocka, k ma tri epizode na vsako sezono
<zdobersek> sheesh
<zdobersek> Elba & Ejiofor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej ne vem.. js sm sam slisal da bo po 8ih epizodah konec
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so bluzli
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja ... te sezone
<zdobersek> in te zgodbe
<CrazyLemon> in teh detektivov očitno
<zdobersek> mogoce!
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/14/068/635299886074536363_rtr3g4yn.jpg          lol kero faco je naredila
<dz0ny> crazylemon a si tibta zaljiva oseba?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaljiva? :D
<dz0ny> en mail sem dubu od dominika....
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno sem ja :D glede na to da sm mu js napisal da je cca. 8 oseb ki spremljajo info@
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čak..sam a je mislu da sm js žaljiv al da je moj nick žaljiv? :D
<dz0ny> ne od jureta nick zaljiv
<dz0ny> pol pa se neki od 8 ljudi tipa
<CrazyLemon> ampak jure mu ni napisal tega kar je on napisal da je napisal :D
<dz0ny> k je bil tud zaljiv
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti imaš app na play store.. a je tam kaka možnost za označit kako se app deploya po državah?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> tud po devicih
<dz0ny> velikosti zaslona itd
<CrazyLemon> ok..to omejiš
<CrazyLemon> ampak recimo da se najprej deploya v ne vem UK nato čez X ur/dni v IT in nato recimo v SI
<CrazyLemon> nekaj takega mislim
<dz0ny> ce si namestil ti ostane
<dz0ny> eokler ne zbrises
<dz0ny> pol ti napise da ni vec mozno namestit
<dz0ny> ceprov je nek hack preko weba
<dz0ny> uredis gumb in reces da ni disabled
<CrazyLemon> ma en app so posodobili in baje zdaj se počasi deploya vsem..sam to je bilo že like 3-4 dni nazaj.. pa še vedno ni updejta
<dz0ny> via html
<CrazyLemon> eni pravijo da so updejtal..drugi pa ne
<dz0ny> hm zdej mas tud beta kanal
<dz0ny> oz ce je ful popularen
<dz0ny> traja nekajmcasa
<CrazyLemon> ne ni beta..
<CrazyLemon> okrog 0.5mio prenosov
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> pr men je kak teden da je update nq vsh
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡tekam ker en drug app
<CrazyLemon> ki ima 5mio+ prenosov
<CrazyLemon> pa takoj dobim updejt
<dz0ny> pejd v web store pa namesti
<dz0ny> mislim tist gumb stisn
<CrazyLemon> ne morem ker mi piše nameščeno
<dz0ny> probi se z apk downloader
<dz0ny> web servis
<dz0ny>  je to
<CrazyLemon> !g apk downloader
<Pepelka> APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2 ... http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo šlo.. ker je plačljiv app
<CrazyLemon> "Hi, yes, please wait a bit, it takes time to roll it out to all countries. Thanks"
<dz0ny> ker app pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> endomondo pro
<dz0ny> ah to mqm tud jaz
<dz0ny> sec
<dz0ny> v 10.0.1
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> old al new?
<CrazyLemon> new
<CrazyLemon> old je 9.4
<dz0ny> hm vse dejanvnosti so
<dz0ny> sam ciscenje gozda ni
<dz0ny> bummer
<CrazyLemon> a zato imaš endomondo? da beležiš koliko časa si v gozdu? :D
<dz0ny> :) zdej bi mel
<CrazyLemon> nič..odidem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> če mi compiz seveda pusti da ugasnem računalnik
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-02
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: Here’s How To Install VLC 2.2 In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_4_Gu4SKc_Y/new-features-vlc-2-2-ubuntu-ppa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] WarDog: RE: težave z zvokom  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42832#Comment_42832
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> m
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/india/11443462/Delhi-bus-rapist-blames-his-victim-in-prison-interview.html  no ja, tam vsaj imajo vislice...
<Seniorita> Delhi bus rapist blames his victim in prison interview - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »In an interview from jail, Mukesh Singh says women who go out at night have only themselves to blame if they attract the attention of gangs of male molesters«
<zdobersek> miha: one uciteljice bi si tud zasluzle vislice?
<idioterna> vsaka zenska k ma libido si zasluz vislce
<napsy> zato pa so burke zakon
<napsy> zelo nestimulativne
<idioterna> ja nism zihr
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce bi js biu zenska bi si spodi kr prvoscu
<idioterna> stvari
<CrazyLemon> mogoče jih pa to še bl "podžge"..the mistery
<idioterna> koga
<idioterna> a tipe?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> more bit kr turnoff da si tok horny da eni burko dol strgas
<idioterna> pa je spodi 5 kil TNTja
<napsy> surprise :D
<CrazyLemon> pa lisca spodnje perilo?
<idioterna> lisica.
<idioterna> ne vem men se lisca zdi bl housewife profil
<idioterna> jsm bl za minimalisticne designe
<yang> a se spoznas na zensko konfekcijo pr lisci idioterna ?
<CrazyLemon> vsak pravi moški se spozna.. a ti yang se ne??
<yang> ne, jst se znajdem na oddelku za modrce, samo ko kupujem spodne moske hlace
<yang> moja je bla bl za victorias secret
<idioterna> VS majo se kr kvalitetno robo, ampak vecina je tok kicaste da je groza
<miha> zdobersek: seveda ne. saj niso penetrirale :D
<miha> to ni isto
<idioterna> je kr tezko dobit kej normalnga
<CrazyLemon> potrebno je podpirat slovensko industrijo in slovenske prsi! ne pa VS ...
<yang> nevem enkrat sem narocil enih 10 kompletov prek ebaya je blo dost poceni, sicer nc posebnega
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: buy canadian
<idioterna> 10 kompletov?
<idioterna> kaj ste pa pocel s temi recmi?
<idioterna> jih jedli?
<yang> mislim zenske spodne gate so ble
<miha> poredno
<idioterna> dunno, zgleda sm js res gay
<idioterna> k zvim s tako babo k ma isto gat k js
<idioterna> pa cevlov
<yang> haha
<idioterna> modrcov ma sicer vec
<yang> a tut bokserce nos
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej jih js tu tne
<idioterna> tut ne
<yang> moja je mela enih 20+ parov balerink samo :)
<yang> skkor k imelda marcus
<idioterna> nimam pojma niti kaj so balerinke niti kdo je imelda marcus
<yang> sej je wikipedia za nevedne
<idioterna> ja sam js ne vidm prednosti v tem da bi poznal ljudi k si lastijo veliko obutve
<idioterna> anny_: sm vidu da si zaklucla
<idioterna> a bos kej pejstnla tekst :)
<anny_> jutro
<anny_> imamo Å¡e dva eseja za napisati
<anny_> naslednji ima naslov: zakaj je programiranje pomembno? :)
<napsy> zanimivi naslovi
<anny_> ti dostavim vsakega posebej ali vse skupaj=
<idioterna> kokr ti je najbl komot
<idioterna> pa sej tut ni nujno, sam zanima me
<anny_> ok, potem vse skupaj...čez 1 mesec :P
<idioterna> sej morm it
<idioterna> se na en sestank se prprav
<idioterna> t
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> hvala
<Sky[x]> anny_: kaj pa to pises ce smem vprasati?
<anny_> Sky[x] - delam online tečaj Pythona
<Sky[x]> o nice :)
<anny_> ti eseji za extra credit
<anny_> *so za dodatne točke :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem pa icosto anti python :>
<Sky[x]> cisto*
<anny_> :)
<anny_> vsakemu svoje
<Sky[x]> ima se kdo tezko glavo danes zaradi vremena? :>
<anny_> malo zamorjen dan je
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: psica je lena k pes :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e ustala ni dons
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: lol :D
<yang> the best of python is Monty Python
<Sky[x]> sem glihkr spil kozarc vode v upanju da bo kej bolj :>
<yang> dz0ny: psi so precej vremenski
<yang> dz0ny: moja je ponavad skakala na vrata cim je vzslo sonce, kadar pa je blo megleno pa je spala do 10h
<anny_> cirkadialni ritmi pa to
<anny_> če se hočete pozimi prej zbuditi, je potrebna vsaj ura in pol gibanja po svetlobi...zunaj
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> sam ob isti uri moraš spat
<dz0ny> sej nismo na norveškem no
<anny_> dz0ny - ne
<anny_> https://class.coursera.org/circaclock-001
<Seniorita> Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<Seniorita> »Take free online classes from 115+ top universities and educational organizations. We partner with schools like Stanford, Yale, Princeton, and others to offer courses in dozens of topics, from computer science to teaching and beyond. Whether you are pursuing a passion or looking to advance your career, Coursera provides open, free education for everyone.«
<anny_> sončna svetloba je bistvena
<anny_> manjša dejavnika sta še starost in genetska zasnova
<anny_> otroci gredo spat ob isti uri in so zgodnji vstajalci
<yang> ce delas all around the clock se ti circadian rhytm porusi
<anny_> potem se to v puberteti spremeni, ko bi spali do poldan
<anny_> najslabše je izmensko delo
<anny_> 3 izmene so pa za crkniti
<yang> ja
<yang> Tole je precej zanimiv twitter blog https://twitter.com/HistoryInPix
<Seniorita> History In Pictures (@HistoryInPix) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest Tweets from History In Pictures (@HistoryInPix). Best moments in History in pictures«
<zdobersek> Linux thinkypad 3.19.0-trunk-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.19-1~exp1 (2015-02-12) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zdobersek> yang: sup
<dz0ny> Linux namizni 3.18.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 6 09:55:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny> zdobersek: i was hoping for 4.0.rc1
<zdobersek> TRANQUILLO
<dz0ny> ?/mute
<zdobersek> itak moram past nazaj na 3.18, ker se niso dal ven 3.19 linux-tools pkgja
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ uname -a
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.18.5-gnu #1 SMP Fri Jan 30 19:28:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ uptime 11:37:51 up 24 days, 14:03, 10 users,  load average: 0.82, 0.72, 0.53
<idioterna> Sky[x]: pomoje je bl k vreme problem to da si anti-python
<idioterna> glede tezke glave mislm
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<idioterna> jsm pro-python, pa se ful dobr pocutm :)
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> good!
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: a si pro-php?
<dz0ny> pro js :>
<dz0ny> napsy: je pro-go
<dz0ny> zdobersek: pro-c
 * anny_ backs dz0ny
<dz0ny> anny_: me being polyglot :)?
<anny_> u beiing js
<idioterna> ne dz0ny ni pro-js
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> jsm tut all at once
<idioterna> ampak v pythonu sanjam, tko da i guess
<idioterna> sm se najbl to
<zdobersek> miha: zakaj Jansi ni uspel odstavit Klemencica?
<miha> zdobersek: saj ga janša ne more odstaviti?
<napsy> but he wishes
<miha> odstaviti ga mora koalicija, če ga hoče odstaviti.
<CrazyLemon> omg... dejansko janša nekaj ne zmore?? there is hope for slovenia!
<miha> in koalicija ta trenutek misli, da ji ustreza imeti klemenčiča točno tako kot je, šibkega, hkrati pa če bi ga odstavili bi priznali, da je vse proti janši montirano - tega ne bodo, vsaj dokler patria dokončno ne pade na sodišču.
<miha> vir: požar report
<miha> CrazyLemon: ni upanja, dokler se vi ukvarjate z janšo, medtem ko levica menjava vodstvo slabe banke, da pokrade še tisto malega, kar ostalo
<miha> dobro so vas nategnili.
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj bi si samo janša privoščil.. naj tudi drugi vzamejo kos pogače :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: saj so si. 90% so pokradli drnovškovi kadri, 10% pa janševi ane?
<dz0ny> or teš6 or kje bomo dobil 1miljardo za 3 tir
<dz0ny> blame the media, not users
<CrazyLemon> teš6 je pa itak super naložba za vse ki so bili zraven :D
<miha> saj mediji so del tega paketa udbomafije
<zdobersek> razen za Jozeta iz Velenja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Joško Knap?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: genau
<idioterna> miha: ampak drnovsek nas je spravu v eu pa eurozone
<idioterna> pa nato!
<miha> idioterna: in?
<miha> idioterna: drnovškovi prijatelji so pa uničili gospodarstvo.
<zdobersek> jansa je pa orozje kradu
<zdobersek> prodaju*
<zdobersek> whats ur point
<idioterna> miha: misls drzavne firme?
<miha> zdobersek: da vsemu krogu od janše do cerkve lahko očitaš ~ miljardo. krogu okoli bivšega LDS in satelitov pa ~10 milijard
<idioterna> ker drnovskovi prijatelji nimajo neki zlo vpliva na gospodarstvo
<miha> ampak vse kar taki kot ti nabijajo je "janša kriv"
<idioterna> ja lej to je najbol popularn meme
<idioterna> men je uresnic vseen ce je kriv al ce ni
<idioterna> js sam nocm met konzervativcev na oblasti
<miha> idioterna: golobić, rigelnik, pavček, tajnikar, janković in ostala zalega
<miha> d
<idioterna> ja sam to v resnici nc ne vpliva name, ker nism pri nobenmu od njih zaposlen
<miha> idioterna: to je drnovškov kader
<miha> seveda boli tebe sam da maš gay marriage.
<miha> idioterna: razumem te ja
<miha> pač to so tvoje prioritete
<idioterna> ma men je vseen za gay marriage
<idioterna> vazna je enakopravnost
<idioterna> najprej na papirju, pol pa v praksi
<idioterna> in dokler je niti na papirju ni
<idioterna> je v praksi zagotovo nihce ne more resno jemat
<idioterna> isto mi je vseen za travo pa koko
<idioterna> pa vseen mislm da bi mogl bit to vse legalno
<idioterna> ker to pac zmanjsuje ucinkovitost vsega
<idioterna> razn organiziranega kriminala
<anny_> zmanjšuje mogoče privlačnost prepovedanega, nikakor pa ne učinkovitost
<idioterna> ma ne
<yang> pa legalizacijo voznje po levem pasu !
<idioterna> zmanjsuje ucinkovitost policije, ker po parkih preganja mularijo, namesto da bi po pisarnah kriminalce
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> yang: kako nate vpliva to da jst posnifam vsako jutro par crtic
<idioterna> razen tega da velik davkov placam da zate popravljajo ceste
<napsy> idioterna: gres tak na kolo pa na tla spravis 2 upokojenca
<anny_> idioterna, kriminal zaposluje lepo Å¡tevilo ljudi, od CSD, policije, sodstva, kazenskega sistema
<yang> vec prispevam v zdravstveno blagajno za zdravljenje odvisnikov
<idioterna> a nis ti na minimalcu?
<idioterna> anny_: ja ampak ti ljudje bi se lahko ukvarjali z resnimi problemi
<idioterna> zdaj se pa z neumnostmi
<idioterna> mislm kaj mamo kot druzba od tega da so droge prepovedane, razen precej vec kriminala?
<anny_> idioterna...si prepričan, da se hočejo?
<idioterna> po moje ja
<anny_> primer nizozemske kaže precej drugačno sliko
<idioterna> it does?
<yang> idioterna: ce bi ble droge legalizirane, potem bi se ti bolj splacalo kot da programiras, v prizidku nardit en drug-lab
<anny_> v zadnjih letih so konkretno zaostrili prej lassaizes faire system
<idioterna> primer nizozemske kaze da tam v praksi sploh ni bilo negativnih ucinkov legalizacije
<idioterna> yang: a si ziher?
<anny_> daj ne klobasaj
<idioterna> yang: ravno zdaj se ga bolj splaca
<idioterna> anny_: zaostrili so ga zato, ker so izvolili konzervativno vlado
<anny_> kako se je pa obnesla legalizacija prostitucije v nemčiji
<yang> idioterna: trend legalizacije drog na nizozemskem je fail, coffeshoppi se zapirajo
<anny_> tako, da se je država spremenila v velikanski bordel, položaj vpletenih v ta posel se ni spremenil
<anny_> na bolje
<idioterna> ja saj ni dovolj napisat "legalno je"
<idioterna> je pa to pomemben prvi korak
<idioterna> brez tega pac ne mores nicesar koristnega sploh storiti
<yang> idioterna: ceprav z trendom legalizacije marijuane v ZDA se bo verjetno zakonodaja tudi v EU glede tega spremenila in kmalu bo to povsod v vecji meri legalno
<idioterna> ne za uporabnike droge, ne za zrtve kriminalizacije
<anny_> right
<anny_> preveč idealen pogled na ljudi imaš
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ne
<yang> anny_: sej prostitucija je tudi v SLO delno legalna ... razen zvodnistvo ni
<anny_> je legalna, ni legalizirana
<idioterna> _zakon_ mora met idealen pogled na ljudi
<anny_> legalno je imeti droge za osebno uporabo, ni jih dovoljeno razpečevati
<idioterna> ja, to je slabo
<idioterna> ravno zato ker dilerji suckajo pr kvaliteti
<idioterna> ce bi loh v lekarni kupu drogo
<anny_> bi morali prodajati droge v lekarni?
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> bi blo bols za uporabnike, pa se kriminala bi blo manj
<idioterna> dobil bi navodila, farmacevt bi vedu kaj ti povedat, pa urgenco bi loh poklical
<idioterna> dilerji tega ne pocnejo
<anny_> tudi za tiste, ki bi lažje prišli do droge, da bi samo "malo poskusili"?
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<miha> idioterna: ja se strinjam.
<idioterna> saj fora je ravno v tem
<idioterna> da lahko poizkusis drogo ne da postanes odvisen
<idioterna> ker ti lahko _zdravnik_ tocno pove kako in kaj
<anny_> in za tisti odstotek, ki postane po prvi uporabi zasvojen?
<miha> anny_: ko so prepovedali alkohol, da ne bi kdo malo poskusil, je bilo dosti slabše. če je alkohol, je pač nekaj pijancev, ostali pa se napijejo ko se, sicer pa se ne.
<anny_> *ali nekaj odstotkov
<idioterna> dobi kupon za 20% popust pri treh top rehab centrih v drzavi
<miha> isto je s heroinom ali pa speedom
<anny_> nimam namena financirati z davki
<anny_> če je kupil drogo z lastnim denarjem, naj plača tudi odvajanje z lastnim denarjem
<miha> če je pa alkohol prepovedan, pa imaš nepreverjen šnopc, pri sintentičnih drogah pa spice/bath salt/random crap
<yang> idioterna: slovenci bi bili v pretezni meri odvisniki, ker so precej nagnjeni k pitju alkohola in drogiranju
<anny_> kemične droge so najmanjši problem
<miha> yang: eh
<yang> med mladimi je se vedno trend kupit alkohol ob koncu tedna oz. vsakodnevno ce si student
<miha> yang: ja in?
<miha> pač eni so pijanci eni pa ne. naravna selekcija.
<anny_> ja in tudi za družinske člane?
<yang> ce bi bile droge na recept kot idioterna pravi ne bi bilo usipa, ampak bi se ta del populacije pac tam zalagal
<yang> tako pa ce zaprejo enega dilerja, moras sedaj drugega iskati, in ce se drugega zaprejo imas ze problem
<yang> z dobavo
<yang> jaz sem proti legalizaciji
<yang> bi pa moral zakonodajo popravit glede "nelegalnih prisluhov" ko sledijo dilerje in potem razveljavijo sobde
<idioterna> yang: totalno ja
<idioterna> ker je res tezko najdt dilerja
<idioterna> in ker odvisniki uresnic rabjo sam da jim dilerja zaprejo da se nehajo drogirat
<idioterna> yang: zato je tok mal odvisnikov v savdski arabiji
<idioterna> kjer te obesijo ce si diler al pa uporabnik
<idioterna> pa jih kar nekak ne zmanjka
<idioterna> weird, isn't it
<yang> ti idealiziras odvisnost, kot da je to nekaj cesar se cez noc resis
<yang> in da bi potemtakem to morali biti legalno
<idioterna> ne, _ti_ mislis, da je odvisnost odvisna od tega ali so droge legalne
<idioterna> pa to ni res
<yang> jaz pa ti pravim, da bi legalizacija samo povecala stevilo odvisnikov
<idioterna> ja, pravis mi narobe
<miha> mah, jaz imel dosti stikov z odvisniki. odvisnik kliče dilerja, pa milo prosi naj se ga usmili, pa mu (pro-)da kaj droge. in pol poln folka verjame, da dilerji komu drogo ponujajo. saj niso idioti, da bi neznanim to dajali.
<idioterna> ker so drzave, ki so legalizirale droge, imele _upad_ stevila odvisnikov
<yang> slovenci niso nizozemci
<napsy> idioterna ma prav, alkohol je legalen pa mas pijancke
<zdobersek> stereotyping much?
<idioterna> ne sam da nizozemci niso noben dober zgled glede tega
<idioterna> mi bi komot mel velik boljso ureditev
<idioterna> ampak so konzervativci proti
<idioterna> ker ne znajo premislit racionalno
<zdobersek> anny_: you're in luck, ze danes lahko preprecis nakljucno dializo!
<yang> idioterna: ti pejt na CMZ pa se pogovori s kakim psihiatrom tam, mi imamo enega prakticno o zlahti pa je marsikaj povedal
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> ma cist isti problem je gay marriage
<idioterna> ljudi so vzgojili v odpor do tega
<miha> idioterna: lol
<anny_> zdobbie, do tega bo prišlo, da bo vsak plačeval za svoje norosti
<idioterna> v resnici gre pa za najbolj trivialno neumnost ever
<idioterna> anny_: ja pa ni treba da vsak placuje za svoje neumnosti
<miha> idioterna: ni res. za otroka je škodljivo, da so tržno blago, ki ga kupijo homoseksualci.
<idioterna> jaz tisocim placujem gradnjo avtocest
<miha> idioterna: in zato smo proti temu
<zdobersek> miha: ne bluzi
<miha> idioterna: kar odrasla gaya počneta sama zase, nas ne briga
<anny_> idioterna...pravim, da bo prišlo
<idioterna> miha: za otroka je skodljivo tudi da dva hribovca seksata in ga potem vzgajata ko pride ven
<yang> idioterna: gay marriage ni isto kot legalizacija drog, ali koga s tem ogrozas ce si gej, ali ogrosas sebe ?...
<idioterna> miha: pa nihce ne zahteva nobenih papirjev preden spocnes otroka
<anny_> če greš na banko po kredit, hočejo tvoj indeks telesne mase
<anny_> le zakaj?
<idioterna> yang: preber na 24kul.si
<idioterna> yang: bos vidu da geji povzrocajo raka
<yang> heh
<yang> mah ledam naslovnice svet24 ampak zato ker so bedaste
<idioterna> ja isti idioti so tam kot ste tle ko vam razlagamo zakaj je treba drogo legalizirat
<idioterna> yang: 24kul.si
<idioterna> ne 24kur.
<idioterna> http://24kul.si/
<idioterna> tole.
<Seniorita> 24KUL.si
<Seniorita> »24KUL.si - Zavod za družino in kulturo življenja«
<anny_> hvala za lep naziv
<idioterna> katolibanski skrajnezi
<anny_> idioterna, razloži mi nekaj
<anny_> zakaj so geji in njihovi podporniki tako agresivni?
<zdobersek> ker so jim krsene ustavne pravice
<idioterna> zakaj so ble pa sufrazetke tko agresivne?
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> seveda da ja
<yang> ja lej glih danes ob obletnici rojstva Lou Reeda so povedal, da so ga hotl mal "naravnat" ker je bil biseksualen kot mlad z elektrosoki
<idioterna> mi tle lahko neki akademsko abstraktno razpravljamo
<miha> anny_: imajo kompleks, ker nimajo maternice. in vagine.
<zdobersek> yang: zdej se rec, da ti je to sprejemljivo
<yang> ne
<yang> ni
<miha> krivica se jim godi pač.
<zdobersek> miha: ce ma kdo kompleks, si to ti
<idioterna> ampak enim ljudem ti bedasti predpisi izrazito poslabsajo kvaliteto zivljenja
<miha> zdobersek: tudi jaz te imam rad.
<idioterna> js mam medeks apikompleks
<anny_> teorija kognitivne disonance
<zdobersek> miha: pa sem mislu, da si homofob
<miha> nisem.
<idioterna> ma miha je cist uredu, sam se jansa more bit na oblasti par let
<anny_> ne verjamem nikomur, ki porabi toliko agesije za uveljavljanje svojega prav
<idioterna> da bo ratu levicar
<idioterna> ma kasne agresije, to je irc
<anny_> https://scipsy.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/psychological-science-2010-gal-0956797610385953.pdf
<idioterna> pac ko nekdo nizozemsko da za primer kako legalizacija ne deluje
<idioterna> se men zdi aboten
<idioterna> ker ocitno sploh ne ve kaj govori
<anny_> ja, itak da smo
<miha> zdobersek: nisem homofob. ne bojim se jih, pa nimam nič proti temu. sem pa proti, da se na otrocih eksperimentira, ker bi eni radi dokazali svoje teorije o mavricah.
<idioterna> nizozemska legalizacija je imela samo en negativen ucinek: drogeraski turizem
<idioterna> ker so vsi okol njih pac zategnjeni glede zakonodaje in so ljudje morali tja hodit pohat
<idioterna> isto kot mata belgija pa svica assisted suicide turizem
<idioterna> ker mata edini smiselno zakonodajo glede tega
<idioterna> jebiga, ce si bolan pa te v tvoji drzavi ne jemljejo resno
<idioterna> gres pac tja kjer se da nardit kar je treba nardit
<idioterna> ne da bi tvoje svojce zaprl
<idioterna> nc, srecno
<yang> idioterna: ja ce zelis umret v belgiji al svici te stane kakih 25000 eur
<anny_> idioterna, nisi odgovoril na vprašanje o agresivnosti
<anny_> kdor molči, se strinja :)
<zdobersek> anny_: ni bilo vprasanja, prej tvoja trditev, ktero lahko takoj obrnes v obratno smer
<anny_> poskusi
<anny_> kdo tu zmerja z idioti?
<anny_> in debili?
<zdobersek> anny_: v SLO fizicno napadajo homoseksualce
<anny_> skrajneži skrajneže
<anny_> koliko je pa napadov, o katerih ni slišati v medijih?
<zdobersek> pa so samo enim skrajnezem krsene pravice
<dz0ny> ej kak golaž spet kuhate :>
<zdobersek> najbrz se vec
<anny_> govorim o diskreditaciji drugače mislečih
<anny_> s strani gejevskega lobija
<anny_> kot navadno...vsi drugačni, vsi enakopravni a le če se strinjajo z nami :)
<zdobersek> miha: precej homofobne teorije, ki pripeljejo do tega, da je mora otrok v rejo k disfunkcionalnemu heteroseksualnemu paru, namesto k funkcionalnemu homoseksualnemu
<zdobersek> anny_: link me
<anny_> zdobersek, link me
<anny_> o tem se ne piše v medijih
<zdobersek> anny_: http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/foto-brutalen-napad-v-ljubljani/206177
<Seniorita> Foto: Brutalen napad v Ljubljani :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V Ljubljani je osem zamaskiranih neznancev brutalno napadlo udeleženca literarnega večera lezbične in gejevske literature, radijskega novinarja Mitjo Blažiča.«
<anny_> ja, o tem so pisali vsi mediji
<anny_> obsojanja vredno
<zdobersek> ?
<miha> zdobersek: joj koliko mitov morate izumiti, da upravičite ta eksperiment
<zdobersek> miha: 0
<miha> kam otrok gre v rejo, je stvar države. praviš da levo liberalne socialne delavke ne opravljajo svojega dela?
<anny_> daj Å¡e link, da so vsi homo pari funkcionalni in hetero disfunkcionalni
<zdobersek> anny_: tega ni noben reku
<miha> zdobersek: to je kriminal?
<anny_> to je bil tvoj argument zgoraj
<zdobersek> anny_: ne
<anny_> zelo pogosto naveden, a brez vsake osnove
<anny_> kolikor poznam sistem, gredo pari za posvojitev čez toliko sit, da se je zelo težko izmuzniti s kakršnokoli površnostjo
<zdobersek> miha: sej ves, kaj je kriminal
<dz0ny> aka že to da otroška soba ni dost velka
<dz0ny> :>
<miha> anny_: pač izumljajo mite, da bi opravičili...
<zdobersek> miha: show me the myth
<anny_> veš v čem je problem?
<anny_> da kredibilne raziskave sploh ni možno izvesti zaradi osebnih prepričanj samih raziskovalcev in zunanjih pritiskov
<zdobersek> ditto
<yang> mah meni se zdi bedasto, da ti nekdo preprecuje zakonsko normalno zivljenje zaradi tvoje spolne usmerjenosti, ki ne skodi prav nikomur...zdaj pa so potegnili v legalizacijo istospolnih porok se moznost posvajanja otrok, kar naredi zadevo malo bolj komplicirano
<anny_> poleg tega bi bila to longitudinalna, ki bi trajala desetletja
<miha> zdobersek: mit je, da je veliko otrok, ki ne najdejo staršev. v evropi (zaradi kontracepcije in splavov) v bistvu zelo malo otrok brez staršev.
<miha> v reji, namesto posvojitev, pa so otroci, ki imajo funkcionalno nesposobne starše (droge, alkohol), ki pa sanjajo, da se bodo nekoč popravili in nočejo dati otroka v posvojitev.
<yang> pri vsemu napredku ki smo ga izvedli v razvoju clovestva se ukvarjamo se s tako banalnimi stvarmi
<zdobersek> yang: konzervativci
<yang> zdobersek: ja ampak kaj te motita dva geja...mislim a ce bosta zivela neporoceno pa ne bosta vec geja ?
<anny_> zaradi pomanjkanja argumentov pridejo v prvi plan osebna prepričanja
<zdobersek> yang: mene prav nic
<zdobersek> anny_: here comes Primc
<miha> torej, otrok ni dovolj, da bi vsak gay dobil enega, razen če ne naroči in plača rojstvo novega otroka na trgu.
<yang> sej ne pravim da tebe, na splosno pravim
<anny_> na obeh straneh
<miha> mislim krneki, pač eni imajo frustracije in bi vse podredili temu
<anny_> idioterna in njegovi somišljeniki ne zaostajajo
<zdobersek> http://www.bu.edu/today/2013/gay-parents-as-good-as-straight-ones/
<Seniorita> Gay Parents As Good As Straight Ones | BU Today | Boston University
<Seniorita> »MED prof’s finding comes as Supreme Court weighs same-sex marriage«
<zdobersek> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/children-in-gay-adoptions-at-no-disadvantage-8518004.html
<yang> miha: zreducirati sedaj da so heteroseksualne druzine nefunkcionalne zaradi alkohola ob homoseksualni populaciji ki zura pretezno vecino svojega zivljenja se mi zdi tut mal smesno
<Seniorita> Children in gay adoptions at no disadvantage - Health News - Health & Families - The Independent
<Seniorita> »Fears that children adopted by gay and lesbian couples do less well in life are completely unfounded, according to the first study into how children and parents in non-traditional families fare compared with heterosexual households.«
<zdobersek> http://www.frc.org/issuebrief/new-study-on-homosexual-parents-tops-all-previous-research
<Seniorita> Family Research Council
<zdobersek> http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/09/25/us-adoption-children-idUSTRE58O3MK20090925
<Seniorita> Gay couples as fit to adopt as heterosexuals: study| Reuters
<zdobersek> http://www.goldencradle.org/how-do-children-same-sex-adoption-fare
<Seniorita> How Do Children In Same-Sex Adoption Fare? | Golden Cradle Adoption Services
<Seniorita> »There have been many studies about same-sex adoption and same-sex parenting. All these studies come to the same conclusion: that children raised in a same-sex adoption and by same-sex parents fare as well as those children raised by heterosexual parents.«
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/original/Feb2015/61562894.jpg?1ebf       haha :D
<miha> zdobersek: eksperimentirajo pač na ubogih otrocih.
<napsy> mka'y
<napsy> nsfw
<miha> lepo da si navdušen nad tem.
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..sorry.. NSFW!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> miha: navdusen sem nad ugotovitvami, ker tvoja replika na dejstva prav skristalizira tvoj dejanski odnos do istospolno usmerjenih
<anny_> haha
<miha> zdobersek: jaz ne bi želel imeti dva ata ali dve mami no.
<napsy> ugh
<miha> in tudi nimam srca, da bi podprl, da se kateremu drugemu to zgodi, ker pač eni hočejo to vsiliti
<CrazyLemon> miha sej ti jih noben ne vsiljuje..ali pač? :)
<miha> solidaren sem z otroci, ker sem tudi jaz (bil) otrok.
<zdobersek> miha: nisi pa sploh kvalificiran, da bi o tem odlocal za druge
<miha> CrazyLemon: smilijo se mi otroci.
<napsy> wow
<yang> miha: mas rajs ata, k vedno mamo prpravi do tega da mu kuha in pospravlja ? (mal se hecam)
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> misliš da so prikrajšani?
<zdobersek> miha: kaj pa istospolno usmerjeni otroci?
<zdobersek> al mislis, da postanejo homoseksualci po 18. letu?
<miha> zdobersek: ne. kdaj pa jih lahko testiraš, da veš kdo naj jih posvoji?
<miha> yang: moja mama je prava slovenka in ata dela vsaj toliko kot mama, če ne več :D
<yang> :)
<miha> yang: balkancem se to verjento zdi nenavadno :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> miha: posvoji jih lahko katerikoli primeren par, ne glede na sestavo
<CrazyLemon> moja mama ni prava slovenka ata tudi ni slovenka.. pa prav tako pospravi posodo pa danes je tudi kosilo skuhal... shocking ane!? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: očitno ste dobro asimilirani :)
<CrazyLemon> miha kdo bi si mislu ane.. balkanci pa civilizirani
<yang> moj sosed pa enkrat, ko sem ga vprasal ce so ze namestili stevce na radiatorjih odvrne "sam reko zeni, nek ventile zapre pre dva tedna"
<yang> sam on je iz crne gore
<miha> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa ne?
<yang> Čovjek se rodi umoran i živi da bi se odmarao.
<anny_> Å¡la sem pogledat na 24kur
<anny_> http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/brane_pomagaj/slovenka-priznala-moz-misli-da-je-otrok-njegov-v-resnici-pa.html?bl=0
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Slovenka priznala: Mož misli, da je otrok njegov, v resnici pa ...
<Seniorita> »Prebujena vest. Kaj zdaj? Moja dilema verjetno niti ne bi smela biti omenjena, vendar ker je situacija pri meni zelo resna, je tudi vprašanje, ki sledi zelo resno. Pred nekaj leti sem imela kratko avanturo s poročenim moškim, ki ima tudi dva otroka. Avantura pa žal ni ostala brez posledic, s tem moškim sem zanosila, vendar sem svojemu partnerju to prikrila in misli, da je otrok njegov. Moški, s katerim sem zanosila, je takrat želel, da naredim
<idioterna> js napisem 'idioti' kadar razlagam o ljudeh ki zagovarjajo nadaljevanje represije, ki ne deluhe
<miha> anny_: kul zgodba ane
<dz0ny> ja ravno za v kokošnjak :D
<anny_> idioterna, počaščeni smo s tem nazivom
<idioterna> deluje.
<idioterna> anny_: ne mores zagovarjat prepovedi drog, ki ocitno ne deluje
<anny_> lahko ga uporabljaš še naprej, a ne pričakuj, da boš s tem kaj spremenil
<anny_> tudi legalizacija drog ne deluje
<idioterna> trava je na voljo v vsaki osnovni soli
<idioterna> alkohol pa ne.
<idioterna> trava je prepovedana
<idioterna> alkohol pa ne.
<anny_> v tej državi je četrtina do tretjina ljudi potencialnih odvisnikov
<idioterna> ja, saj zato!
<CrazyLemon> več denarja v državno blagajno?
<idioterna> jaz hocem da moji otroci travo prvic dobijo od farmacevta, skupaj z navodili
<anny_> kot pri vsaki legalizaciji - ni možno napovedati posledic in ni možno preprečiti zlorab
<idioterna> ne pa od sumljivga mulca iz visjega razreda
<anny_> če boš hotel travo v lekarni, boš šel pač v drugo državo
<idioterna> anny_: to je laz.
<anny_> problem rešen
<yang> ja anny_
<idioterna> ne samo, da smo _ze_ prestudirali posledice
<anny_> jaz nočem,d a jo moji otroci kupijo v lekarni
<anny_> moja beseda proti tvoji
<idioterna> in poznamo drzave ki so legalizirale
<anny_> saj pravim - zapeljali se boste na nizozemsko in jo boš nabavil
<idioterna> ja ampak rajsti pejt v drugo drzavo
<anny_> vmes si boste pa Å¡e ogledali znamenitosti
<idioterna> js mam tle ze ipv5
<idioterna> v6
<idioterna> anny_: za represivne ukrepe drzave potrebujes zelo dobro utemeljene razloge
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> anny_, idioterna: pejta na bolj filozofski nivo, npr. o svobodi in zakaj se nekateri čutijo poklicane, da odločajo o drugih
<idioterna> ne mores rect 'ljudje tko hocejo'
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ziher se da kak dokaz izpeljat :)
<anny_> lahko rečeš "država tako hoče"?
<idioterna> ne!
<idioterna> ne smes
<anny_> kdo pa potem?
<anny_> večina proti manšini ali obratno?
<idioterna> reces lahko 'ker bi bilo manj mrtvih'
<anny_> da ne boš kje stroko privleke?
<idioterna> ampak ker jih ni, ravno obratno
<idioterna> je krimina;izacija neprimerna
<yang> idioterna: politika glede alkohola in cigaret sega ze zelo dolgo nazaj odkar so ju legalizirali, tudi trava je bila v ameriki pred kaksnim stoletjem se legalna dokler je niso prepovedali, ce bi pa ti rad na drzavni ravni gojil konopljo in pobiral davke od tega, pa predlagaj...ceprav jaz ne vidim razloga da bi se vec strupenih snovi bilo legalnih na trziscu
<anny_> manj mrtvih bi imel v ZDA, če bi zaprl golden gate most?
<idioterna> ne.
<anny_> ker ga pač samomorilci uporabljajo v ta namen?
<idioterna> ne bi.
<idioterna> ja, saj
<idioterna> ampak ti trdis to
<idioterna> ne resujes vzroka
<idioterna> samo premikas pos;edice
<anny_> kaj je vzrok, da nekdo poskusi in jemlje droge?
<idioterna> na en drug most/neboticnik/zeleznisko postajo
<idioterna> ogromno jih je
<anny_> katere boš ukinil z legalizacijo?
<idioterna> kaj je vzrol, da mu to prepoveduje drzava?
<idioterna> nobenega
<miha> yang: ampak konoplja NI strupena.
<yang> idioterna: bral sem nekaj, da v italiji za potrebe farmacevtske industrije konopljo ze vzgajajo v vojaskih laboratorijih
<idioterna> yang: v vedno vec zveznih drzavah zda je legalna
<yang> miha: a res ? pa si ti bral o negativnih ucinkih konoplje na ljudi oz. THC-ja ?
<miha> yang: vem kaki so ja. ampak strupena ni.
<yang> idioterna: sej mislim, da preko ZDA jo bodo scasoma legalizirali v vecini evropskih drzav, tko da se ne sekiraj
<yang> miha: so tudi neke studije da povzroca raka
<miha> ja vedno ko kaj zakuriš to povzroča raka.
<yang> ja
<anny_> isti problem kot zgoraj, le da je konoplja bolj primeren subjekt za raziskave kot ljudje
<miha> isto če cvreš v maščobi na previsoki temperaturi
<miha> ampak konopljo lahko tudi ješ, brez da bi jo kuril :)
<yang> miha: mislim, pa da je rastlina vsestranska, brez THC je uporabna za izdelovanje ostalih produktov, olja, obek, vrvi...
<napsy> konopljino seme je zdravo
<napsy> kul dodatek za solate
<miha> yang: tudi za jesti je zdrava kot vsaka solata.
<miha> yang: res ne vem zakaj bi konoplja bila prepovedana
<anny_> ali trava (navadna :)
<anny_> konoplja ni prepovedana
<miha> fizično nemogoče je da bi se z njo resno zastrupil
<anny_> prepovedane za gojenje so samo vrste z veliko vsebnostjo thc
<yang> miha: jah no konoplje s THCjem, ki je naravna sestavina konolje ravno ne mores kaj dost pojesti, ne da bi bil zadet :)
<anny_> miha - kako boš preprečil genetske manipulacije?
<miha> yang: lahko.
<yang> probaj
<yang> :)
<miha> če ni termično obdelano, tisto ni preveč psihoaktivno
<miha> probaj.
<anny_> konoplja, ki se jo sadi sedaj, je glede THC mnogo močnejša kot tista, ki so jo sadili včasih
<yang> jst sem ze sprobal
<napsy> in, in?
<yang> anny_: to je hibridna konoplja, dolocene imajo do 16x mocnejsi ucinek, in  ce tako skadi en mladletnik se ponavadi ne konca v redu
<anny_> ja
<zdobersek> sami vrtnarji
<yang> mislim jaz konoplji ne zaupam, kako naj zaupam enmu ki bo rekel "moja konoplja ne vsebuje THC, a res ?" kako pa ve da ne
<anny_> tu imaš še en kavelj....če bi prodajali v lekarni preslabo travo, ne bi s tem bila domača proizvodnja nič manjša
<anny_> če bi prodajali dovolj ali preveč močno, bi se zgodilo kar pravi yang
<yang> to je kot chili en chili pece bolj en pece manj, ker je capiscain osnovna sestavina paprik, tako kot je THC osnovna sestavina konoplje, razen ce je genetsko spremenijo in loceno gojijo brez thc
<yang> btw. kar se te legalizacije tice, sem bil v amsterdamu, v pubu, pa je pisalo Space Cake na kolacu, sem ga ze hotel dat v usta, uni me niti niso opozorili kaj space pomeni, mislim hitro pride lahko do zlorab
<yang> lahko bi recimo pisalo samo Cake
<napsy> sj ti je jasno pisal vse
<yang> in tudi tist ki se je ze sprehajal po ulicah amsterdama bo vedel povedat, da je prava taka dzanki scena, folk se dere za tabo vsa mozna imena drog, ker ti hocejo nekaj pod ceno prodati
<yang> idioterna: tko da politika glede legalizacije drog tam se je izkazala bolj za negativno, coffeshope ze zapirajo v mestnem srediscu
<yang> tudi red light district selijo na obrobje mesta
<napsy> sj idioterna je reku da kar majo tam je problematicno
<napsy> zarad turizma
<napsy> in ne zarad same legalizacije
<anny_> ne vem, če so domačini najbolj zadovoljni s to sceno
<napsy> valda da niso
<anny_> tuj denar priteka, a z njimi tudi problemi
<yang> anny_: zelo nezadovoljni so, moja izkusnja je bila taka, da sem parkiral avto poleg hash museum, in potem sem se zgubil med kanali, ko pa sem spraseval za pomoc pri lokaciji, sem pa moral kar par domacinov vprasati in ko sem omenil "hash museum" so se kar obrnili in sli stran, dokler nisem enemu razlozil da imam tam avto
<anny_> sem mnenja, da se v sloveniji ne bi dalo lokalizirati gandza distict ali rdeče luči
<anny_> ne zlepa ne zgrda
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> v ljubljani v centru, misliš :p
<idioterna> anny_: sej zdej ni nic lokaliziran
<idioterna> vsi povsod pohajo
<anny_> misliš, da bi potem bilo?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> bi blo pa manj tezav
<idioterna> ker bi blo isto kots cigareti
<idioterna> otroc bi tezje kupl
<idioterna> odrasle bi pa naucil kje se kadi
<anny_> haha, ta je dobra!
<idioterna> ja s cigateti nam je kr ratal
<yang> idioterna: pol bi moral met dve kadilnici v vecjih placih eno za cigaretnike eno za ganjo :)
<idioterna> cigareti
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa to?
<idioterna> a k je ganja premal skodljiva?
<idioterna> k nimakatrana not?
<anny_> ker kadilci cigaret ne bi hoteli biti v istem prostoru z gandžamani in obratno
<idioterna> zakaj je to problem?
<anny_> to sta dve povsem različni populaciji
<idioterna> ja, in?
<anny_> gostinci bi morali spluniti keš še za eno kadilnico
<idioterna> naj se zmenijo
<yang> :)
<anny_> ne bodo se zmenili
<idioterna> gostinci se mi pa res smilijo ja
<anny_> že videno v študentu
<idioterna> komaj prezivijo
<idioterna> ja ampak to je njihov problem
<anny_> in če bi bilo kadilnic premalo bi se pač pohalo na cesti, na kar ne bi nekadilci reagirali ravno prijazno
<idioterna> drzava se ne rab s tem ukvarjat
<anny_> zakon ne bi zaživel v reali, kot je protikadilski
<anny_> seveda se bi država ukvarjala
<idioterna> na cesti je dovoljeno kadit
<anny_> ali bi poslal tiste policiste, ki so prej lovili dilerje nad gandamane?
<idioterna> drzavase nc ne ukvarja s tem da mam js rajs vanilijev puding
<idioterna> sodelovc pa cokoladn
<idioterna> policiste bi poslal na policijsko delo
<idioterna> ne pa babysitat drzavljane
<anny_> no recimo....po 10-15 letih protestov bi videl napredek :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to je ok
<idioterna> ljudi je tezko spremenit
<anny_> do takrat pa bi se zamenjalo 6 vlad in ena od the bi razveljavila zakon zaradi neučinkovitosti
<idioterna> stevilke so pa itak jasne
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> nima veze to
<anny_> živiš v sloveniji :)
<idioterna> konzervativci pac mislijo da morajo vsi zivet tko kot oni
<idioterna> putin je najboljsi primer
<idioterna> nc, sladica bo
<idioterna> bbl
<miha> idioterna: lepo da si libertarec ne komunist. :)
<miha> čim manj države ane
<anny__> in zmerno časovno usklajeno menjavanje ideologij na oblasti :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si videl kaj se je dogajalo na VN Izole? :D na 'dirki' za rekreativce? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, nisi redaril
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek očitno noben ni :D
<zdobersek> pac, izlet v neznano po Obali
<zdobersek> za 20EUR
<CrazyLemon> bonus je pa vožnja po hitri cesti :D
<idioterna> miha: ma jok
<idioterna> miha: drzava mora bit za vse tiste k ne morjo sami zase skrbet
<idioterna> ze sam zato ker je to cheap
<idioterna> v primerjavi s tem da jih pustis da umirajo in delajo revolucije
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S6 vceraj predstavljen
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S6 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> kaj cmo s tem
<idioterna> samsung v sloveniji ram 2 servisira
<idioterna> to je tko k bi si u nazi germany jugota 55 kupu
<yang> non-removable battery ima
<idioterna> ma to ma tut nexus 5
<yang>  Credit card information is stored in a secure token, and payments must be authenticated using a fingerprint scan.
<yang> nice
<idioterna> men se to ne zdi nice
<idioterna> ce s kolesom padem na dlani pol nam mogu niti resilca placat
<yang> zmer bolj postaja po funkcionalnosti podoben iphoneu
<idioterna> na, lej
<idioterna> http://www.mladina.si/media/objave/dokumenti/2015/2/27/irena_vadnjal.pdf
<napsy> "Ali je prav, da uzakonjamo nemoralnost?"
<napsy> oh lord
<idioterna> in pol anny__ rece "zakaj so geji agresivni"
<anny__> idioterna, retorično vprašanje
<anny__> obstaja še kakšen drug pogled od tvojega
<anny__> brez konzervativcev tudi libertarcev ne bi bilo :)
<idioterna> to sploh ni res
<idioterna> pa js nism libertarc
<idioterna> jsm pragmaticn anarhist
<anny__> ah da
<anny__> ne berem zmerjanja z idioti
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> sej to je res grdo
<idioterna> ker idioti niso tisti, k bi si lahko pomagal
<idioterna> ljudje k mislijo da ce nonstop delajo isto stvar, pricakujejo pa razlicne rezultate, pa ziher ne morjo bit primer kvalitetne samorefleksije
<idioterna> btw zdej sm za hitro tipkovnco
<idioterna> tko da se loh skregamo glede racionalizacije drzave
<idioterna> v smislu da mora drzava prepovedat najmanj kar se da, da imajo ljudje zagotovljenih kar najvec osebnih svoboscin
<idioterna> in hkrati mora bit obsceno stroga do same sebe, ker ima monopol nad nasiljem
<idioterna> skratka, dovoljeno mora biti vse kar ni prepovedano, kar je prepovedano mora bit prepovedano z jasnimi in smiselnimi razlogi
<idioterna> hkrati pa drzava sme pocet samo reci, ki so ji zapovedane z zakonodajo, pa nic drugega, pa za vsako tako stvar mora bit kvalitetna utemeljitev
<idioterna> napsy: http://biblehub.com/1_timothy/2-12.htm
<Seniorita> 1 Timothy 2:12 I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet.
<anny__> sem popolnoma tiho
<idioterna> anny__: to je IMO namenjeno ireni vadnjal
<anny__> in to tudi nameravam biti
<idioterna> ki na podlagi biblije upravici krsenje clovekovih pravic in svoboscin tistim, ki niso po meri njenega verskega izrocila
<idioterna> mislm da beseda "idiot" kar kvalitetno oznaci taksno intelektualno in tudi politicno pozicijo
<idioterna> totalno arogantna, popolnoma brez empatije
<yang> z #slo-tech https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1461248_10205857881907954_1043945153506869174_n.jpg?oh=961257b066757f576f5e107306bd7f47&oe=558A813A&__gda__=1434910641_a8bab196864e580a7e37e89f6abb342e
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> so we are all a bunch of rednecks ? by all i mean heterosexuals
<idioterna> jsm kr ponosn na svoj zagorel vrat
<yang> evo na RSLO1 studio ob 17h o druzinskem zakoniku
<idioterna> a se da poklicat
<yang> babice in dedki protestirajo, da ob izgubi primarnih starsev lahko otroke dodelijo homoseksualnem paru
<yang> ces da stari starsi nimajo pravice do posvojitve otrok
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Passion Pit - Lifted Up (1985).
<idioterna> yang: ja sej to je problematicno
<idioterna> ampak samo ce bi bilo _obvezno_
<idioterna> pa seveda ni
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tudi prednost bi najbrž imeli, tako kot sosedi pri nakupu zemljišča
<idioterna> itak je tolk kompliciran postopek da nimam pojma od kje jim ideja da bojo pol kr vsi geji dobil
<idioterna> sej se vsi hetero k bi radi froca pa ga ne morjo sami nardit ne dobijo za posvojit
<yang> no jst sem za razliko od tebe poslusal polemiko
<yang> in dejansko ni enostavnega odgovora
<idioterna> hah
<idioterna> js ze vse vem
<idioterna> tko da mi ni treba nobene polemike poslusat
<idioterna> in odgovor je enostaven
<yang> ne ni enostaven, ker vsaka stran ima svoje argumente
<idioterna> zakon ne sme delat razlik med homoseksualnimi in heteroseksualnimi pari
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> ker ima ena stran idiotske argumente
<yang> idioterna: sej si lahko zavrtis posnetek iz arhiva
<idioterna> druga pa smiselne
<idioterna> ja pa me ne zanima kaksne nebuloze so napletl uni k halucinirajo o tem
<idioterna> kako bi mogl bit po njihovo urejeno vesolje
<idioterna> mene zanima kako upostevamo clovekove pravice in kako smo enakopravni
<yang> pa tudi to so rekli, da so ljudje ze glasovali na referendumu o nedeljskem zaprtu trgovin in o druzinskem zakoniku, samo ker smo res neustavna drzava se vse iznici
<idioterna> yang: azbukov?
<idioterna> v demokraciji _ne mores glasovat o tem_ kdaj mora imeti kdo odprto trgovino
<yang> aja *
<idioterna> ja.
<yang> no v avstriji in nemciji so zaprte, pa niso tok nazadnjaski
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<idioterna> prvic, v nemciji in avstriji so strahotno nazadnjaski
<idioterna> drugic, pri njih noben zakon ne zapoveduje, kdaj so trgovine lahko odprte
<idioterna> lastnik se odloci, kdaj bo imel odprto stacuno
<idioterna> ne more tega drzava dolocat, lepo te prosim
<idioterna> potem bi lahko dolocala tudi kaksno obleko moras nositi, ali pa kdaj lahko gres na stranisce
<yang> ne pretiravaj
<yang> tam je to uzakonjeno
<idioterna> sej ti pretiravas
<idioterna> nc ni uzakonjeno
<idioterna> ko smo imeli referendum o tem so klerofasisti poskusal nategnit ljudi s tem
<idioterna> "saj v avstriji je tudi tako"
<idioterna> well, ni.
<idioterna> v avstriji komot imas trgovino odprto ob nedeljah
<idioterna> nobenega zakona ni, ki bi ti to prepovedoval
<yang> ok potem pa najdi odprto trgovino v nedeljo v celovcu
<idioterna> v celovcu?
<yang> razen kebabcicarnice
<idioterna> zakaj pa kebabcicarnica ne sme bit?
<idioterna> a ker lastnik ni katolik in se mu jebe za to da nazadnjaski ljudje ob nedeljah hodijo v cerkev?
<idioterna> men sploh ni jasno kako lahko kdo zagovarja to da drzava doloca, kdaj bo nekdo imel odprto trgovino
<idioterna> komi cakam da se katoliki spomnijo "ob nedeljah dopoldan mora bit internet ugasnjen, ker nihce vec ne hodi v cerkev"
<idioterna> in dajo na referendum
<idioterna> in se bodo vsi strinjal!
<idioterna> in pol bomo mel tak zakon al kaj?
<idioterna> you're all mad.
<yang> lahko si se vedno solidaren z LGBT in gres na referendum in glasujes za zakonski zakonik, ker itak bo vecina nastrojenih proti
<idioterna> ja, saj bom
<idioterna> pa kaj
<idioterna> zakon je protiustaven
<yang> ampak zakaj je potrebno pponovno ga dati v presojo, to pomeni da so referendumi nicvredni
<idioterna> seveda so nicvredni
<idioterna> halo
<yang> v demokraciji odloca volja ljudstva
<yang> to bi lahko vedel
<idioterna> kje si pa to neumnost slisal?
<idioterna> ti pa res pojma nimas
<idioterna> v demokraciji so zascitene pravice _VSEH_ ljudi
<idioterna> ne mores sprejeti zakona, da yang necesa ne sme
<idioterna> ker potem to ni vec demokracija
<idioterna> celo kadar se strinjajo vsi, vkljucno z yangom
<idioterna> je tak zakon nedemokraticen
<idioterna> na, preberi si kaj je demokracija
<idioterna> demokracíja  -e ž (ȋ) 1. politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov
<yang> daj poslusaj si polemiko
<idioterna> ne, ne bom
<idioterna> ker so nasprotniki idioti.
<yang> ni enostavnega odgovora
<idioterna> ja, odgovor je _popolnoma_ enostaven
<idioterna> _enakopravnost je zapisana v ustavi_
<idioterna> nobenega nacina ni kako okoli tega prides tako, da gejevski pari ne smejo posvojit otrok, ostali jih pa lahko
<yang> ne bom poslusal, ker so nasprotniki idioti....
<idioterna> ja tko je
<yang> ti mas ful enostransko mnenje
<idioterna> ne, nimam
<idioterna> jaz imam _pravilno_ mnenje
<yang> vsi ki se ne strinjajo s tabo so idioti
<idioterna> oni pa pac _napacno_
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: A Look At What's New In Xfce 4.12 [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jdCYGQ-gCWQ/a-look-at-whats-new-in-xfce-412-video.html
<yang> ej pa ni zivljenje 101010101
<yang> to je sam za ekranom
<idioterna> ne, idioti so tisti, ki trdijo neresnicne in nepravilne reci
<idioterna> vztrajno jih ponavljajo
<idioterna> pa so se vedno napacne
<idioterna> seveda je zivljenje samo enke in nule
<idioterna> samo dost natancno moras pogledat
<idioterna> vsa polemika z ljudmi, ki se jim zdi diskriminacija v kakrsnemkoli primeru upravicena, je nesmiselna
<idioterna> dokler ne razumejo tega, da je diskriminacija nedopustna z odlicnim razlogom, itak niso intelektualno dorasli odlocanju o teh receh
<yang> tukaj se lahko sprasujemo tudi o diskriminaciji otrok idioterna
<idioterna> ja, lahko se, ampak to je locen problem
<yang> ali gejevska skupnost za njih ni morda diskriminatorna...etc
<idioterna> ja, o tem se lahko pogovarjamo
<idioterna> ampak to nicesar ne spremeni
<idioterna> zakon _ne sme dovoliti diskriminacije_
<yang> z izenacenjem zakonskega zakonika se odpirajo tudi druga vprasanja torej posvojitve otrok itd.
<idioterna> in ce zakon pravi, da heteroseksualni pari smejo posvojiti otroka
<idioterna> potem nimamo _nobene izbire_ glede tega, ali jih lahko tudi homoseksualni pari
<idioterna> nobene.
<idioterna> sploh ni moznosti, da bi jo imeli, ker imamo ustavo, ki to izrecno prepoveduje
<idioterna> na, bom citiral:
<idioterna> 14. člen
<idioterna> (enakost pred zakonom)
<idioterna> (dodano leta 2004, Ur.l. RS, Å¡t. 69/04)
<idioterna> V Sloveniji so vsakomur zagotovljene enake človekove pravice in temeljne svoboščine, ne glede na narodnost, raso spol, jezik, vero, politično ali drugo prepričanje, gmotno stanje, rojstvo, izobrazbo, družbeni položaj, invalidnost ali katerokoli drugo osebno okoliščino.
<idioterna> Vsi so pred zakonom enaki.
<yang> ja zagotovljene pravice otroka bi se lahko smatralo da ima z ustavo zagotovljeno izbiro do oceta in matere recimo...lahko pa tudi ne, ce bo gejevski zakonik uveljavljen
<yang> sej ti pravim, da ni enostranskega odgovora kaj je optimalno, vsaj z mojega vidika ne
<idioterna> ja ne morejo se
<idioterna> ne mores napisat "otrok ima pravico do arijskih starsev"
<yang> jaz ne nasprotujem legalizaciji poroke istospolnih parov, glede posvajanja otrok pa sem malo skepticen
<idioterna> ja, se pac motis
<yang> ker pac legalizacija istospolnih parov pomeni, da se dve odrasli osebi odlocita za tako zvezo, otrok pa se ne more odlocati kaksne starse si bo izbral
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> saj zato je absurdno govoriti o tem, do kaksnih starsev ima otrok pravico
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mamo child services za deviante
<idioterna> ce se otrok rodi v gejevsko druzino, potem tako druzino pac ima
<idioterna> isto je ce se rodi v revno druzino
<yang> no ampak recimo to da stari starsi nimajo pravico do posvojitve vnukov , lahko pa so recimo dodeljeni gejevski skupnosti, je pa tut mal cudno
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo
<idioterna> zakaj je to cudno?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj strawman
<idioterna> to si napisal zato, ker mislis, da gejevska druzina ni enako primerna za vzgojo otroka kot katerakoli druga
<idioterna> pa ti jaz povem, da je!
<idioterna> ne vsaka, jasno
<yang> jah
<yang> ne trdim da ni in ne trdim da je
<idioterna> velikokrat je zagotovo bolje, da za otroka skrbita babica in dedek, ki sta mu blizu
<idioterna> ja ampak si skepticen
<idioterna> cemu?
<idioterna> a imas kak razlog?
<idioterna> ocitno ne
<lynxlynxlynx> sam od kje ideja, da nonoti ne bi mogli posvojit?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: tako je bilo povedano v intervjuju na radiu
<idioterna> ja, no
<idioterna> saj zato ti pa pravim
<idioterna> da ne poslusaj teh idiotarij
<lynxlynxlynx> ne morejo al ne bi mogli?
<idioterna> _nikjer_ ne pise, da ne smejo posvojit
<yang> ustavno ni zagotovljeno da so dedki in babice pravno skrbniki vnukov v primeru smrti starsev
<idioterna> ne v starem ne v novem zakonu
<lynxlynxlynx> razlika med problemom in demagogijo
<idioterna> ja seveda ni!
<idioterna> halo
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<idioterna> ustavno je zagotovljeno, da _OTROK_ dobi nove skrbnike, ce starsi umrejo
<idioterna> saj drzava ne skrbi za potrebe odraslih v tem primeru
<idioterna> ampak otrok
<idioterna> kdo so ti skrbniki pa seveda da ni nikjer predpisano
<idioterna> hvala bogu
<lynxlynxlynx> posvojitev je itak individualiziran postopek, ne pa fabrika
<idioterna> tako je
<idioterna> kam pa pridemo ce se otroka kar avtomaticno poslje k sadisticnim starim starsem
<lynxlynxlynx> težko bo kr en x bibi par "ugrabil" otroke
<idioterna> ki mislijo da je otroke treba s palco tepst ce ne pojejo vse repe s kroznika
<yang> no pac ta sogovornica nasprotnica druzinskega zakonika pa je opozorila da se taki otroci lahko dodelijo gejevskim starsem npr. recimo starim starsem, ce bi zakonik prisel v veljavo
<yang> kot npr.
<idioterna> ja, ta sogovornica je idiot.
<idioterna> zato ti je ne bi bilo treba poslusat
<idioterna> nima pojma kaj govori
<lynxlynxlynx> čuden point
<lynxlynxlynx> če so geji povsod, potem je neizogibno
<idioterna> yang: to je isto kot ce bi bil referendum o tem ali so trgovine ob nedeljah odprte
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa če sta oba stara starša bi al pa je en trans? najbrž mindfuck za take
<idioterna> pa bi sogovornica rekla "ce bodo ob nedeljah trgovine odprte bodo ob nedeljah prodajali atomske bombe!"
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: stari starsi pa res niso geji no
<idioterna> sej geji so sele od 1990 naprej
<idioterna> prej ni blo tega.
<yang> ja v iranu jih sploh ni pa v savdski arabiji
<yang> :)
<idioterna> mhm, popolnoma nobenga ni tam
<idioterna> sej porn sajti delajo statistiko
<idioterna> pa loh pogledas koga kaj zanima
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> pornhub ma ful dobr statistics department
<idioterna> k ugotovi da interes za analni odnos ful zraste okol ramadana
<yang> hahahaha
<idioterna> ja kaj haha
<idioterna> ce je pa res
<idioterna> takrat so frej tam
<idioterna> pa nimajo kej delat pa pac mal porn surfajo
<idioterna> nc, js morm domov pocas
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> .yt hollow moon
<jabuk> AWOLNATION – Hollow Moon (Bad Wolf) (Official Music Video) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2PsXT88UeU ♥8,145 ▶839,311
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinta Image Editor Sees New Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kpLCpGrnCt0/pinta-image-editor-sees-new-stable.html
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs chase the night
<jabuk> Work Drugs - Chase the Night (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_DfsVGF-r0 ♥32 ▶219
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to ^ je boljše
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-snapdragon-sense-id-3d-fingerprint-scanner-hands-on/?sf36656074=1
<Seniorita> Listen up! Qualcomm's ultrasonic 3D fingerprint scanner could one day give passwords the finger (hands-on) - CNET
<Seniorita> »Sound waves aren't just for voices. They're also adept at priming your prints, and one day replacing your passwords.«
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/02/janova-in-vesnina-zgodba/
<Seniorita> “Težko živiva brez mamice” – Val 202
<Seniorita> »“Rekla je, da gre k prijateljici na obisk. Po tednu dni je prišla, vzela vse svoje stvari in odšla. Nič ni rekla, da ji je žal, nič. Rekla je le, da ji je tam bolje in da je zato odšla. Od takrat smo se videli le še trikrat in niti enkrat je ni zanimalo, kako [...]«
<CrazyLemon> ce ni to fckin zalostno
<idioterna> ja taki so te heterici
<CrazyLemon> čist neresni... ampak to me ne matra
<CrazyLemon> matra me da država dovoli da so otroci lačni
<idioterna> eh, vazn da niso pr gejih
<idioterna> ce so lacni ni pene
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Unreal Engine 4 je postal brezplačen  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6298/unreal-engine-4-je-postal-brezplacen
<yang> idioterna: ti si radodaren, lahko doniras
<idioterna> sem ze
<yang> 1 klic z mobitelom ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> a se hecas
<idioterna> 200 sm nakazu
<yang> pohvalno
<idioterna> ma ne vem ce je
<idioterna> bols bi blo ce bi zgradil zasebna socialna stanovanja
<idioterna> in bi tak folk lahko spravil pod streho
<yang> v cem bi bila razlika med sedajsnimi socialnimi stanovanji  ?
<idioterna> v nicemer
<idioterna> stanovanje kot stanovanje pac
<idioterna> nekaj blokov, par sto stanovanj, prakticno zastonj
<idioterna> za vse tiste, ki rabijo, pa nimajo
<idioterna> bi pa potem ko bi sklicali referendum in zjebali druzinski zakonik vse hetero druzine vrgu na cesto
<idioterna> pa reku da takih k vzgajajo kriminalce nocem met v bajti
<yang> Ce ste kaj nostalgicni po Evroviziji prihajajo Lordi
<yang> http://www.kinosiska.si/glasba/lordi-fi
<Seniorita> LORDI (FI) + Dirty Passion (SE) + TomCat (SI) | Kino Šiška
<Seniorita> »Vračajo se finski grozoviteži Finska hard rock zasedba Lordi, ki tako kot GWAR, Alice Cooper ipd. svojo težko rockovsko glasbo obogatijo z neverjetno dobrim odrskim nastopom, ki med drugim vključuje prizore, ki sodijo v kakšno kvalitetno grozljivko,...«
<idioterna> do zdej si sam ti pokazu apetit
<idioterna> po teh recem
<yang> ne grem
<yang> samo gledam spored
<idioterna> ja sej ne lordi
<idioterna> evrovizijo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: RE: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42833#Comment_42833
<yang> ja vcasih sem kr gledal se v srednjo soli
<idioterna> js nism nikol
<idioterna> sem vedno mel boljse reci na voljo
<yang> sej evrovizije so za gledat, ze zaradi sova
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> imo so slab show
<yang> mislim Ema je bolj tko, ampak finale evrovizije je pa kar ok
<yang> ponavad kaksen bearded lady zmaga, sej ti si zagovornik takih
<dz0ny> .yt one man can changethe world
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> .yt one man can change the world
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iatpCYNfbHg
<Seniorita> Big Sean - One Man Can Change The World (CDQ) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »D A R K S K Y P A R A D I S E AVAILABLE NOW! Deluxe: http://smarturl.it/DarkSkyParadiseDex... Standard: http://smarturl.it/DarkSkyParadiseS?I... Stream On Sp...«
<idioterna> yang: zagovornik koga?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡kratinj
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nneka - My Love, My Love.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjzn5yBgrkY&feature=share
<Seniorita> Meizu MX4 Ubuntu hands on - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx
<CrazyLemon> oh dear god
<CrazyLemon> its in italian
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-03
<upd> .vereme
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @03.03.2015 0:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:29, Kulminacija: 11:15:19, Sončni zahod: 16:51:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pg
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<upd> .vreme 1355
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 5°C @02.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severozahodnik 3 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:34, Kulminacija: 11:16:21, Sončni zahod: 16:52:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> men kaze 5 stopinj
<Sky[x]> zgleda da moram vedno -1 dat ker je zunaj na okenski polici in fasada se tolk "greje"
<slax0r> jutro
<miha> jutro banda
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/posts/10153264260291840
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Rare footage of me going to school every morning...... | Facebook
<Sky[x]> dobra lol :D
<Seniorita> »Rare footage of me going to school every morning...Follow 9GAG Instagram! http://instagram.com/9gag«
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/HnJmvHm.gif
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @03.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:29, Kulminacija: 11:15:19, Sončni zahod: 16:51:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2506-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2506-1/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.1°C @03.03.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% severozahodnik 3.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:18, Kulminacija: 11:18:35, Sončni zahod: 16:54:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 12min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<napsy> Sky[x]: kake so ble pice? :)
<dz0ny> .yt sordid affair
<jabuk> Royksopp - Sordid Affair (Maceo Plex Remix) (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9zTx7xRaas ♥1,250 ▶129,125
<Sky[x]> napsy: odlicne :)
<Sky[x]> je kdo na tekocem glede razpisov/subvencij za prvo zapsitev? :)
<napsy> kokr vem velja do 29. leta?
<miha> do 30.
<miha> http://www.ess.gov.si/delodajalci/financne_spodbude/razpisi
<Seniorita> ZRSZ - Razpisi
<miha> tole je vedno kar je aktualnega
<napsy> ah no :)
<miha> Sky[x]: našel?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Xfce 4.12 In Xubuntu 14.04 Or 14.10 Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PmD-R2oRXds/install-xfce-412-in-xubuntu-1404-or.html
<upd> http://phys.org/news/2015-03-particle.html
<Seniorita> The first ever photograph of light as both a particle and wave
<Seniorita> »(Phys.org)—Light behaves both as a particle and as a wave. Since the days of Einstein, scientists have been trying to directly observe both of these aspects of light at the same time. Now, scientists at EPFL have succeeded in capturing the first-ever snapshot of this dual behavior.«
<miha> upd: is this..real? :)
<upd> zakaj pa ne bi bilo
<miha> vprašam :)
<upd> je ja, sej je oboje že znano, in poslikan, sam so sestavli napravo, da so poslikal oboje
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvcj9xptNOQ
<Seniorita> Family: Unskippable - GEICO (Extended Cut) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You can't skip this GEICO ad, because it's already over. Subscribe to the GEICO channel and get updates automatically! http://www.youtube.com/subscription_ce...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dvx060Rx3g
<Seniorita> High Five: Unskippable - GEICO (:30) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »You can't skip this GEICO ad, because it's already over. Subscribe to the GEICO channel and get updates automatically! http://www.youtube.com/subscription_ce...«
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<idioterna> napsy:
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/joan-says-five-hundred.jpg
<zdobersek> vse manj jih je http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/03/za_otroke_gre_protest.aspx
<Seniorita> Več sto ljudi proti posvojitvam otrok s strani istospolnih (foto) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Več sto ljudi je na shodu pod geslom Za otroke gre! izrazilo nasprotovanje predlogu novele zakona o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih, o kateri poslanci odločajo na seji DZ.«
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh, a prav vidim in nimamo več dežurne pošte v ljubljani?
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, google saves; neki majo čuden iskalnik interno
<lynxlynxlynx> duckduckgo pa :(
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx dežurna pošta'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> veš, izven podeželja so tudi take pošte, ki delajo 24/7 ;P
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ne mi reč da si ti tud nixos fan?
<lynxlynxlynx> fan bi bl težko rekel, simpatizer pa že
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutno ga imam samo v enem spečem chroot-u
<dz0ny> ah to am tud jaz
<lynxlynxlynx> na hackfestu sem popravil par stvari, to je pa zaenkrat ves involvement
<lynxlynxlynx> snapshotting se mi zdi malo overkill, bi pa rad v končni fazi mel deklarativen recept za postavitev sistema
<lynxlynxlynx> crkne laptop, dobiš še kaj drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ne bi mel tega že vnaprej precej stuhtanega?
<dz0ny> thats valid case
<dz0ny> men sam hekanj ld_path, knjižic ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx 24/7? ti to resno?
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<CrazyLemon> ker resno dvomim da se pošti splača da so odprti zaradi tistih nekaj freakov k se spomni poslat paket ob 11ih zvečer :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dežurna je vedno na sedežu podjetja, kjer pa itak morajo delat around the clock
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj sem mislil, da je tudi tista v centru
<CrazyLemon> http://odpiralnicasi.com/spots?lat=46.0564509&lng=14.5080702&loc=Ljubljana&q=&search_term_id=40
<Seniorita> Pošta, Ljubljana - Odpiralni Časi
<CrazyLemon> čist nobene pošte ni ki bi bila odprta 24/7
<CrazyLemon> http://odpiralnicasi.com/spots/po-ta-slovenije-ljubljana-cesta-v-mestni-log-ebebce9153         ta je pa dežurna od 19-00 to je pa vse :)
<Seniorita> OC - Pošta Slovenije Ljubljana Cesta v Mestni log - delovni čas, naslov, telefon
<anny_> čer
<yang> pozdravljena
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja, vcasih je bila se posta na kolodvoru
<yang> ta je bila 24 urna
<yang> potem so jo podrli
<yang> ce je kaksna dezurna je edino ta v mestnem logu
<anny_> +1
<anny_> pa Å¡e ta je v nedeljo od 8-12
<yang> CrazyLemon: tole bo najbolj pravilen odpiralni cas http://www.posta.si/poslovalnica/1373/Ljubljana?nodeid=491
<anny_> ob 9h bodo na rtvslo 1 mednarodna obzorja: fronte kurdistana
<anny_> zna biti zanimivo
<anny_> sam ne se vas preveč obesit naenkrat :(
<yang> ob 21h ?
<yang> Če je še kdo iz BS-3 jaz imam odpiralne čase za vse poslovalnice v naselju izpisane, lahko posredujem če kdo slucajno rabi :)
<yang> drgac vedno kiksnem
<anny_> ob 21h, ja
<idioterna> anny_: ugan kaj je sodelovc zaklical nakonc razprave v dz
<idioterna> k je spremljal
<yang> Conchita !
<idioterna> ni tega reku :)
<idioterna> "pa kak so te lahka taki idioti"
<anny_> ne spremljam razprave
<idioterna> ja js tut ne
<yang> idioterna: kako so izglasovali ?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> don't really care
<idioterna> ustava je pac ustava in jo je treba spostovat
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> yang: a protestiraš pred parlamentom? :P
<yang> ne
<yang> brezveze
<yang> tok zarukan pa nism
<yang> ziher se kaj drugega spet kuha v politiki, pa morajo zdej s to gejevsko razpravo malo prikrit zadeve
<idioterna> nobody cares
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> sds je proti temu
<idioterna> da je zakonska zveza zveza "oseb"
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> hudi so :)
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> jansa se je zlagal
<zdobersek> whaaat no wayy
<idioterna> "glasujemo!"
<idioterna> je reku cica
<idioterna> 51:28 za
<yang> Riiiiiise like a phoeeeenix !
<idioterna> skoda k nimam gay ledra da bi su nag skakat po cesti zdej
<yang> sej gres lahk na Metelkovo praznovat
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> metelkova ni my cup of tea
<idioterna> loh grem s kolesom na javor
<yang> Dans bo totalen zur na Metelkovi
<idioterna> zakaj bi bil
<yang> sam bols da prides v dvojnih hlacah
<idioterna> zakaj pa to
<idioterna> a da te ne rejpajo
<yang> :)
<idioterna> sam si si kriv, kaj se pa izzivalno oblacis
<zdobersek> kul
<yang> Evo kaj sem si dans privoscil http://jp.si/Dali.jpg
<idioterna> yang: lepo
<yang> Isti nabor slik je bil, kot pred leti v Pristavi na Bledu
<yang> Tko da tozadevno sem bil malo razocaran
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj.. a se bosta dve osebi lahko poročili ali ne ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm zakon je sprejet
<idioterna> zdej bo primc obvezn referendum sklical
<idioterna> in bomo sli se enkrat na volisca za teh dobrih par miljonov al kko ze
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo.. zakon je sprejet ampak bo vseeno referendum?
<CrazyLemon> +Å¡li
<idioterna> ja sej lih zato ker je
<idioterna> bodo uni referendum razpisal
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> zbiral podpise
<idioterna> razpisat ga morajo pol
<idioterna> tak je postopek
<CrazyLemon> aahh
<CrazyLemon> ja .. sej bodo dobili podpise..
<yang> spet zapravljajo denar pizda
<yang> smo ze meli tak referendum a ga je potrebno ponavljat
<zdobersek> a ze mamo urejeno minimalno udelezbo za veljavnost referenduma?
<idioterna> mamo ja
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kdaj poguglal primca? :)
<idioterna> vsaj 340k jih morjo prepricat da pridejo "proti"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne upam si
<idioterna> the abyss stares back
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/LOL.png
<CrazyLemon> no samo zate
<idioterna> tenks
<zdobersek> spot-on
<zdobersek> sicer ni edini
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> kdaj so sprejeli minimalno kvoto za referendume ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevnik.si/clanek/1042511959
<Seniorita> Spletni portet: Aleš Primc, filozof, ki ve, kaj je prava družina | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Ljubljančan, dolenjskih korenin, na kar je zelo ponosen. Rojen v Štepanjskem naselju leta 1973, živeč na Kodeljevem. Hodil je na elitno Gimnazijo Poljane, doštudiral filozofijo in leta 1996 diplomiral s poduhovljenim delom Problem duhovnih znanosti pri Diltheyu, Heideggru in Gadamerju. Zaposlen je na Ministrstvu za kmetijstvo, v Agenciji RS za kmetijske«
<CrazyLemon> " In zadnje čase je bil več na shodih kot v službi. Pravzaprav so mu shodi in referendumi skorajda hobi." :D
<idioterna> yang: ze neki casa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> čaki.. če je zakon sedaj sprejet
<CrazyLemon> kdaj stopi v veljavo?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> http://www.dz-rs.si/wps/portal/Home/deloDZ/seje/glasovanje?mandat=VII&seja=5..redna&uid=89AAEA3EC2AF9AA4C1257DFD006CA481
<Seniorita> Državni zbor - Izbrano glasovanje
<upd_> jezus kristus!
<zdobersek> LEVIČAR MARINKA Kvorum Proti
<zdobersek> ???
<CrazyLemon> upd ni bil prisoten na glasovanju
<idioterna> ja bl slab levicar je
<idioterna> jezus bi bil itak za
<upd> res je ne spremljam novic :)
<yang> dobr je 340.000 jih ne bo prislo na volisca
<yang> tok jih se za parlamentarne volitve skor ne pride:)
<idioterna> tok jih mora bit proti
<idioterna> najmanj
<yang> jaz mislim da jih vec od 100.000 ne bo prislo
<yang> pa se to kakih 50.000 iz ljubljane morda
<idioterna> ma v lj je dost mejhn procent
<idioterna> teh homofobov
<upd> če pride janša jih bo že 50k
<idioterna> se zmer vec k 100k premal
<idioterna> na prejsn referendum jih je 270k prslo
<idioterna> na zdejsnga jih bo manj
<idioterna> ker je pac prav da ni diskriminacije
<idioterna> pa js mislm da so te primcovi aktivisti mogoce mal pretiraval
<idioterna> jsm hetero pa mam svoje froce
<idioterna> pa gledam mal skoz okna pa ne vidm horde gejov k bi hotl moje froce odvlect
<idioterna> zdej k je zakon sprejet
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zato ker ni polna luna
<CrazyLemon> pazi se ob polni luni
<idioterna> ok, bom prpravu sode vrelega olja
<upd> oh dva očka pa nič ne prispevata k rodnosti slovencev jaz jim ne dam nobenih pravic
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> dva ocka loh dvakrat tolk zensk oplodita kot en ocka
<idioterna> pa glede na income disparity tut zasluzta za vec frocov
<idioterna> mislm za vec cokolina za vse te froce
<upd> ja ampak je večja verjetnost da dva očka ne bosta imela otrok kot normalna družina
<idioterna> upd: in?
<idioterna> upd: kaj pa je "normalna druzina"
<idioterna> tista k je najbolj pogosta?
<upd> jah posledično bomo slovenci izumrli
<upd> seveda, sej je z vsem tko
<idioterna> zarad cesa bomo izumrli?
<idioterna> upd: najbolj pogosta druzina je mati samohranilka z dvema otrokoma.
<msev_> posodobil xfce na 4.12 in zj kr neko črto vidm povsod v vseh oknih in tut na namizju :(
<CrazyLemon> msev_ its a feature
<upd> se mi zdi da je več družin, kot pa samohranilk
<yang> upd: ni se za bat za upad natalitete :)
<idioterna> upd: sej je vseen kaj se ti zdi
<idioterna> prestet moras
<msev_> http://imgur.com/Kfupwwgl.png haha limona
<upd> no sej vseno, moje podpore ne dobijo, ker niso tradicionalna družina.
<idioterna> Jezus je danes srečen!  rodila ga je nadomestna mati (zanosila po nenaravni poti), imel pa je dva očeta!
<zdobersek> no, en oce je bil namisljen
<upd> bogi otrok, ki ne bo prejemal ljubezni matere.
<idioterna> a tko k uni k ostanejo s fotrom k mama pobegne al pa jo avto zbije
<yang> idioterna: haha
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa jih mama zlorablja
<idioterna> js bi vse otroke pobral hetero starsem pa jih dal gejem
<idioterna> ker je well known fact da so vse morilce v zgodovini spoceli heteroseksualci
<msev_> a zaslonsko skladanje je "compositing"?
<idioterna> verjetno ja
<msev_> sm ugotovu da je problem v planku
<msev_> če ga izklopm ni več une črte
<lynxlynxlynx> če kdo tripa na gaming cunje, imam kodo za 15% popust na  musterbrand.com (ni prov dost, glede na cene)
<anny_> no to je bilo res zanimivo
<dz0ny> wow sft gnome connection produces desktop tearing
<dz0ny> sftp
<yang> anny_: bom pogledal ob drugi priliki iz arhiva, livestream mi ne deluje v redu
<anny_> poglej...kurdi so od vraga
<CrazyLemon> devil babies?
<CrazyMelon> stupid ddos
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/azija/foto-macji-otok-aosima-za-nekatere-podoba-raja-za-druge-prej-pekla/359596
<Seniorita> Foto: "Mačji otok" Aošima - za nekatere podoba raja, za druge prej pekla :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Sliši se kot (izmišljen) kraj iz Murakamijevega romana, a "mačji otok" Aošima na jugu Japonske je zelo resničen. Na vsakega človeškega prebivalca tam najdemo kar šest mačk.«
<yang> hude fotke
<sasa84_> ooo kere muce :D
<yang> sasa84_: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/lepota-bivanja/cat-caffe-ne-ravno-mirna-oaza-v-macji-druzbi/359286
<Seniorita> Cat Caffe: (ne ravno) mirna oaza v mačji družbi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Če so stari Egipčani mislili, da mačke postavljajo na piedestal, ni bilo to še nič.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Popular German Website Spiegel Online Reviews Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WUT9SUU2L6s/popular-german-website-spiegel-online-reviews-ubuntu-phone
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-04
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> napsy: a si vidu un pic vceri
<idioterna> napsy: https://bou.si/pic/joan-says-five-hundred.jpg :)
<napsy> u
<napsy> ste ze komu od nasih sporocil?
<idioterna> mislm da so ja
<idioterna> nism sure k se office people s tem ubadajo mostly
<napsy> aja
<idioterna> sej sibam zdej vija office
<idioterna> bbl
<napsy> ajt
<miha> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2516-3: Linux kernel vulnerabilities regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2516-3/
<idioterna> miha: happy now? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2515-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2515-2/
<miha> idioterna: koliko otrok boste kupili ti in tvoji gay prijatelji? :)
<idioterna> ej ne vem se se menm pr kuponkotu
<idioterna> da vidm kolk se da dobit kolicinski popust
<idioterna> je pa res da sm bil kr presenecen zvecer po glasovanju
<idioterna> sm gledu okol bajte
<idioterna> k sm pac hetero s svojimi froci pa sm prcakvou da bojo geji zacel takoj po oknih tolct "GIVE US YOUR KIDS"
<miha> no, bo treba iti na referendum letos.
<idioterna> mal tezje bo
<idioterna> k boste rabl minimalno 340k homofobov
<idioterna> bo treba s hrvaske pa madzarske uvozt
<miha> nazadnje mi ni blo treba glasovati proti družinskemu zakoniku, pa nisem edini.
<miha> zdaj bom moral.
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a ker so zdaj vsi enakopravni?
<idioterna> mislim saj zdaj bo referendum brezvezn
<idioterna> ker ustava itak zahteva od zakona, da je tak kot je zdaj
<miha> ne zahteva.
<miha> idioterna: to je trik rdečkarjev, da v paketu dajo malenkost ki je obvezna in vse ostalo zraven
<idioterna> ja, zahteva
<miha> nazadnje že ustavno sodišče odločilo, da se tako ne gremo
<miha> tudi tokrat bo
<idioterna> 14. člen
<idioterna> (enakost pred zakonom)
<idioterna> (dodano leta 2004, Ur.l. RS, Å¡t. 69/04)
<idioterna> V Sloveniji so vsakomur zagotovljene enake človekove pravice in temeljne svoboščine, ne glede na narodnost, raso spol, jezik, vero, politično ali drugo prepričanje, gmotno stanje, rojstvo, izobrazbo, družbeni položaj, invalidnost ali katerokoli drugo osebno okoliščino.
<idioterna> Vsi so pred zakonom enaki.
<idioterna> miha: ne, nazadnje je odlocilo, da imajo geji pravico do popolnoma enake obravnave kot vsi ostali
<idioterna> pri _vseh_ pravnih vprasanjih
<miha> seveda so enaki. če imaš maternico, imaš otroke, če je nimaš, pač nimaš otrok
<idioterna> no, saj
<miha> jebiga.
<idioterna> zenske imajo otroke
<idioterna> in zenske so tut gej.
<idioterna> moski pa pac tut majo otroke
<idioterna> pa ce se na glavo postavis
<idioterna> in abotno je, da jih drzava obravnava drugace kot tvoje otroke
<miha> seveda. ampak ker niso neplodne, pač morajo same plačati postopek v tujini ali najti darovalca ki jih osemeni
<miha> moškega!
<idioterna> to v resnici ze dolgo ni vec res
<idioterna> da bi rabil moskega darovalca
<miha> a lahk ženska naredi spermo?
<idioterna> ne rab je
<idioterna> k lahko nardi cigoto brez sperme
<idioterna> ze od leta 2004 to znamo nardit na sesalcih tko da
<idioterna> za zenske ze od takrat ni vec problema
<idioterna> za moske pa od 95, ko so japonci prvic kozo vzgojil v inkubatorju
<idioterna> z nule.
<miha> in tebi se to zdi koristno za otroka?
<miha> pošast si.
<napsy> uu tocn ja
<idioterna> men se zdi za otroka koristno, da ga drzava sciti, ne glede na to kako je nastal, kdo skrbi zanj in kaksne ima lastne interese
<napsy> nov druzinski zakonik so sprejel
<idioterna> men se zdi da so posasti ljudje, ki si mislijo, da otroci, ki zivijo v gejevskih druzinah, ne zasluzijo enakega pravnega statusa kot otroci, ki zivijo v vseh ostalih druzinah
<miha> pošasti ste, da pustite otroke v takem okolju.
<miha> žalostno res.
<idioterna> tako okolje je super
<napsy> miha: kako okolje?
<idioterna> dejstvo je, da vse kriminalce na svetu spocnejo heteroseksualci
<napsy> ne vem cemu si tolk proti
<zdobersek> homofobnem
<idioterna> tko da naceloma bi morali zdaj otroke vsem heteroseksualcem pobrat
<zdobersek> homofobno* okolje
<idioterna> pa jih dat v rejo gejem.
<idioterna> to bi za silo popravilo situacijo
<idioterna> miha: trditev, da je gejevska druzina na kakrsenkoli nacin manj primerna od heteroseksualne druzine implicira, da ljudje za vzgojo uporabljajo spolne organe.
<idioterna> ce to pocnejo, nekaj pocnejo zelo narobe
<idioterna> ce pa ne, potem je bioloski spol ljudi, ki zivijo z otrokom, v resnici popolnoma nepomemben
<miha> idioterna: otrok potrebuje očeta in mamo. že samske matere so slabe za otroka. vem, ker poznam nekaj, ki so tako zrasli in so imeli velike probleme dolgo časa.
<idioterna> in ne more biti kriterij pri odlocanju o tem, ali je nekdo primeren za posvojitev
<idioterna> miha: to _NI RES_
<miha> seveda je.
<idioterna> ne, ni.
<idioterna> otrok potrebuje ustrezno stimulativno okolje
<idioterna> nobenih ocetov in mam ne potrebuje
<miha> otrok, ki je vedel, da je oče pobegnil, da se ni brigal zase. kaj šele, če bi vedel, da sta ga dva naročila pri "nadomestni materi"
<BigWhale> off topic ste
<miha> ni brigal zanj
<BigWhale> Vsi otroci morjo imet PRAVICO do oceta in mame!
<idioterna> miha: https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/false-cause
<Seniorita> Your logical fallacy is false cause
<Seniorita> »Presuming that a real or perceived relationship between things means that one is the cause of the other.«
<BigWhale> To povem, da gredo tisti, ki so brez oceta ali mame na upravno enoto in ga zahtevajo
<idioterna> miha: obstajajo psihopati, ki so imeli dva ljubeca heteroseksualna starsa
<BigWhale> Gres tja in reces, ZAHTEVAM oceta.
<BigWhale> In to bioloskega.
<idioterna> ja, easy
<BigWhale> In ti ga morjo dat
<BigWhale> ker je to tvoja pravica
<idioterna> ja sej dobis
<idioterna> merkator
<BigWhale> z DHLom ga posljejo
<zdobersek> revez Jezus, k ga je fotr zapustu
<zdobersek> kako je vse skup izpadl
<zdobersek> ohjoj
<CrazyLemon> revež je ker takrat ni bilo upravne enote :(
<idioterna> moj sorodnik k ma starse iz sds
<idioterna> je prbodu
<idioterna> > this includes the right to adopt children, exchange wows and generally do what married people can do
<idioterna> > noro.
<idioterna> > wow accounte loh trejdajo geji.
<idioterna> > nemoralno.
<idioterna> k je prebral nekj
<idioterna> e
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> http://www.pengovsky.com/2015/03/03/same-sex-marriage-third-times-a-charm-for-now/
<Seniorita> Same-Sex Marriage: Third Time’s A Charm. For Now… | SLEEPING WITH PENGOVSKY
<Seniorita> »less sex, more politics«
<idioterna> miha: najbolj kul je pa to
<idioterna> miha: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_K6cGGU0AEHIUZ.png:large
<idioterna> da so SDSovci rekl "kok je putinova rusija uredu, k skrbi za tradicionalne vrednote"
<miha> ma seveda, to ista neumnost, kot naši rdeči liberalci hvalijo putina, ker se upira ameriškemu imperializmu :D
<napsy> lol
<napsy> kdo ga hval? :)
<miha> pri tem amerika celo tolerira njihovo anarhijo, putin bi jih pa zaprl ali ubil
<miha> napsy: cela zalega levo od SDS.
<napsy> wow
<idioterna> interesting, eh?
<idioterna> zgleda da je zlo mal ljudi levo od SDS :)
<idioterna> makes sense
<idioterna> katoliski levicarski skrajnezi so zajebana kategorija :)
<miha> :)
<miha> očitno ne berete ne facebuk ne 24kur
<miha> važno da si proti ameriki in izraelu
<upd> a da bi s tem čas izgubljal :)
<miha> ljubijo putina, ljubijo islamce
<miha> karkoli
<miha> samo da ni amerika
<napsy> :D
<miha> ali žid
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej na iphone to tipkajo
<idioterna> QED
<idioterna> ampak mene taki ne skrbijo
<idioterna> v parlamentu noben ni reku da dejmo vojno napoved zdruzenim drzavam
<idioterna> jih je pa velik rekl, da zato ker si oni mislijo, da ima otrok pravico do ockata in mamice, moramo imet zakon, ki samo dolocenim skupinam zjebe cel family planning
<idioterna> pa njihove otroke pusti v pravni negotovosti
<idioterna> namest da bi rekl tko kot je pac normalno
<idioterna> da dejmo za vsak primer posebi presojat, kolk je smiseln pa upravicen
<idioterna> ce pac dva gej hipija rabta little humans for toys
<idioterna> reces "lol no"
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<idioterna> ce pa dve zenski zivita skupej vsaka s svojim frocom pa se mata radi pa si pomagata pa pazta na otroke ena druge pa se hocta porocit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4iJrZLi3Uo
<Seniorita> Community Season 6 Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Community (Age of Yahoo) The full trailer for season 6.«
<idioterna> pol pa ne vidm razloga zakaj nebi drzava tega podpirala
<miha> ne vidim razloga, zakaj bi država to podpirala.
<miha> vsake neumnosti pa res ni treba spodbujati.
<napsy> neumnosti? :)
<miha> eksperimentirate z ubogimi otroci.
<miha> kot bi bili laboratorijske podgane.
<miha> sramota.
<napsy> kje vidis eksperiment?
<napsy> govoris kot da je bit gej neki nenaravnega
<napsy> aaand gone
<napsy> aja sj res, gejo so zarota liberalcev, pa v cepiva dajejo gej viruse
<napsy> geji*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the imitation game
<jabuk> Igra imitacije (2014) 114 min Biography Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (161,500 glasov) MT: 73/100
<jabuk> During World War II, mathematician Alan Turing tries to crack the enigma code with help from fellow mathematicians.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3398414105/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2084970/
<CrazyLemon> že na pašnikih
<zdobersek> vec odavno!
<napsy> ma ta imitation game
<napsy> sm tolk kritik ze slisu da ne bom gledu
<dz0ny> k so geji not :)
<napsy> V poštnem predalu sem zjutraj imel 468 elektronskih sporočil, naj rešimo narod pred propadom, in opozarjali so, da sta stara Grčija in Rimsko cesarstvo propadla zaradi zakona, ki ga sprejemamo danes.  Luka Mesec, ZL
<dz0ny> kolk posvojitev mamo letno?
<dz0ny> 38 max :)
<dz0ny> 38 kids
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/opozorilo-arsa-prihaja-burja-s-sunki-preko-140-km-h-lahko-lomi-drevesa-in-odkriva-strehe.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Arso: Prihaja burja s sunki preko 140 km/h, lahko lomi drevesa in odkriva strehe
<Seniorita> »"Ostanite v varnih prostorih. Vrata in okna naj bodo zaprta," pred močnim severnim in severovzhodnim vetrom opozarja Arso. Na Primorskem lahko sunki v četrtek dosežejo do 140, v notranjosti države pa do 80 km/h.«
<CrazyLemon> be aware..be very aware
<yang> CrazyLemon: v LJ smo varni pred burjo
<yang> te pa odpihne lahka na viaduktu pr nanosu z avtoceste dol
<yang> pa sploh tam skozi vipavsko dolino piha k za stavo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.6 Released, Install It In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1VAhqOFVavU/audacious-36-released-install-it-in.html
<Sky[x]> pismo se mi dere vent ko je mrzu komp :> pol ko se pa segreje po 10min je pa ok :>
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pr men tud
<dz0ny> sam se mi ne da zamenjat :>
<Sky[x]> jst sploh ne upam k mam ze slabe sravfe pa se straniso sem si zvil ko sem rame menjal :>
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> that cheap ohišje
<Sky[x]> k pleh enkrt mal skrivis da ga ne mors nazaj lepo poglihat na roke :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: na MBP je aluminij al kva je ze tko da ni glih cheap pomoje :D
<dz0ny> ah jabuk
<Sky[x]> jp
<dz0ny> ohišje košta 30€
<dz0ny> proizvodnja
<Sky[x]> sej mislm da sem gledov da me pride 50eur ce bi hotu zamenat :>
<dz0ny> dizajn pa 600€
<anny_> dan
<yang> pozdravljena
<Matthai> kdo ve: ali se da preko Google Play kupiti app brez da bi vpisal kreditno kartico?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nope.. moraš met google wallet
<anny_> big brother is watching
<CrazyLemon> anny_ zdaj je bila ponovitev tistega kurdistana
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv dokumentarec
 * anny_ bows
 * CrazyLemon claps
<CrazyLemon> .gif slow clap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/5fBH6zlojj0bailbNDi/giphy.gif
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @04.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% južni veter 1 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:39, Kulminacija: 11:15:06, Sončni zahod: 16:52:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 14min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Matthai: en ti lahko kup bon
<dz0ny> pa ga unvčiš
<CrazyLemon> bon = gift card
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> v angularju ne delajo font awesome ikonce ce en div prikazes kasneje kot se page zlovda :>
<napsy> ka te muc
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> fwp
<Sky[x]> font awesome morm dat v angularjs da bo vedno delal pomoje pa se to ni 100% :>
<BigWhale> Zacni uporabljat fontello.com
<BigWhale> men je zmeri vse delal.
<idioterna> anny_: 51:28!
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: da probam :) sam dvomim verjetno bo isti problem
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: problem je ker se div prikaze sele ko kliknes :)
<BigWhale> sej vseen, CSS mors prej nalozit.
<BigWhale> ce je CSS s fontom nalozen, pol se font prkaze, vseen kdaj div nalozis
<Sky[x]> izvem tega diva se prikaze ce dam pa notri pa ne :)
<BigWhale> lahko probas se z ng-show probas
<Sky[x]> mam pa na div ng-if pogoj
<BigWhale> naceloma to neb smel bit problem
<BigWhale> razn ce bi kak cudn DOM injectal kam
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> aka works for me
<dz0ny> font se vedno preloada
<anny_> idioterna, znaš bolje
<BigWhale> pa da pol un neb CSSja uposeval
<Sky[x]> ne tud ng-show ne pomaga :)
<Sky[x]> bom za foro dal se brez pogoja da ni kej druzga cudnga :)
<BigWhale> dz0ny, ja. css pac na zacetku nalozis in to je to
<BigWhale> Sky[x], mogoce mas sam kak class narobe?
<BigWhale> al pa kak inheritance
<BigWhale> pa ti zato ne prkaze
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: ne, sem isto kopiral izven diva pa dela :>
<BigWhale> a css tud?
<BigWhale> pravim, da mas mogoce css inheritance pokvarjen :)
<BigWhale> ker drgac, what dz0ny said.
<BigWhale> ce css nalozis najprej pol velja za vse
<idioterna> anny_: aye, i do
<Sky[x]> wtf pomoje sem neki cudnega odkriv :>
<idioterna> anny_: ampak najboljsi razlog za sprejetje tega in takega zakona so bile utemeljitve tistih, ki so sprejetju tega zakona nasprotovali
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: to sam na jbku ne dela
<BigWhale> :>
<Sky[x]> :>
<Sky[x]> neki druzga more bit ker sem dal par nivojev visi tam pa dela
<Sky[x]> tko da kak html ni zakljucen al pa kej wtf
<idioterna> no, vazn da smo zdej enakopravni
<BigWhale> Sky[x], smo ti rekl, da mas inheritance zjeban :P
<idioterna> to zato k ga babica ni smela posvojit
<idioterna> LIFEHACKS: You can just take all the luggage off the airport conveyer belt and leave with it. They don't check that it's yours at the door!
<BigWhale> idioterna, zdej bi moral narest dokumentarc o fanaticnih heterosexualcih k skrivajo otroke
<Sky[x]> google chrome je pa grozn :>
<Sky[x]> mam en wordpress na local postavlen na isti domeni kot public
<dz0ny> ^^^deserves ban?
<Sky[x]> in ce zakomentiram v hosts da mi ne kaze vec na 192.x.x.x mi se vedno kaze nek cache sloh ne tisto kar je online :>
<dz0ny> po si dej pa poddomeno z imenom localhost
<dz0ny> localhost.najdi.si
<dz0ny> recmo :)
<dz0ny> pa na 127.0.0.1 naej kaze
<Sky[x]> ja vem sam glih fora je v tem da morm vs nastavitve rocno porpavlat v wordpressu in v angularju in zato em dal isto domeno ;>
<Sky[x]> vse*
<dz0ny> pol ti bo cel svet govoru kako broken maš https state managment :>
<BigWhale> Sky[x], to je lahk problem distrota
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: se nis vidu mojih nuni testov ne :>
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: osx
<Sky[x]> sem sel v incognito mode
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://github.com/niteoweb/spiderblocker
<Seniorita> niteoweb/spiderblocker · GitHub
<Seniorita> »spiderblocker - WordPress plugin Spider Blocker for blocking bots.«
<Sky[x]> pa sem vidl tko 2 mesca str page sam tko wtf to pa ni ne tist kar je na locale pa ne tist kar je public :D
<BigWhale> Sky[x], neb se cudil ce bi osx imel system wide dns cache tko k ubuntu
<dz0ny> BigWhale: come again?
<dz0ny> to se systemd nima
<dz0ny> chroem pa ff imata interni dns cache
<BigWhale> ubuntu ma nek dnsmasq al neki
<Sky[x]> prstjen sem ja k morm en wordpress srot z angularjem delat pa projekt nima enga vodjo k bi stvari popredalckov in zorganizirl oubp :
<dz0ny> kar on govori je mal prevec striketen caching na serverju
<BigWhale> vsaj mel je
<upd> init.d/dns-clean :)
<dz0ny> dnsmasq --no-resolv ma
<dz0ny> tko da ni caching :)
<Sky[x]> ene 3x sem dal refresh pa sedja pravilno kaze :>
<BigWhale> jest vem, da od takrat k so to uvedl, mam jest probleme s popravljanjem /etc/hosts :)
 * dz0ny systemd in vivid
<dz0ny> no problems
<BigWhale> as vidu tist systemd eating everyhting animated gif? :D
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam "it works"
<dz0ny> suspend prvič po xyz letih dela
<CrazyLemon> no way
<dz0ny> way way
<napsy> aja
<napsy> men je to ze od nekdaj delal :D
<yang> Ima kdo napravo Beaglebone ?
<napsy> ka pa uprablas?
<BigWhale> suspend to what?
<BigWhale> jest mojga della skoz sam zapiram in odpiram, pa mi je zmer delal
<BigWhale> razn k se mi baterija sprazni
<slax0r> ja z prazno baterijo ne more delat :P
<CrazyLemon> lahko!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/nuHxUWTRqYXLP0wpY8ysNteiMcUFPzSRqO9KPucKmE99=w906-h299-no
<idioterna> tacga ciscota mam pa js nekje
<idioterna> sam ni tok uptime
<yang> nsfw http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama
<idioterna> k smo ga odnesl nekam
<Seniorita> I am the guy with two penises. AMA. : IAmA
<Seniorita> »I'm the guy with two penises. The original post was here: http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1u3rj2/man_with_2_penises/ FAQ: Both are 100%...«
<idioterna> po poti pa ni mel kam jit
<idioterna> yang: no vids in takim bi eni prepovedal posvojit!
<CrazyLemon> ta zihr naredi dvojčka v prvem "poskusu"!
<yang> jst mam tut 2x 2500 sam sta prehrupna za doma
<yang> zdej mam pasivna mikrotika
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Nneka - My Love, My Love.
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> eni ze podpise zbirajo :)
<yang> idioterna: a si kaj narocal pr pivoljubu ?
<yang> k lahk z BTCji placas
<idioterna> yang: ma ni lih moj cup of tea pivo
<idioterna> sej tut horsa ne narocam
<yang> Majo tut cidro
<idioterna> k se ga naceloma z bitkojni placa
<idioterna> ja sej tut tega ne maram
<yang> baby
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> nic alkoholnega ne pijes, ali ne smes ?
<idioterna> kakav s metano
<idioterna> ne maram
<idioterna> ce ne smem ubistvu ne vem
<idioterna> k me ni nikol zanimal
<idioterna> naceloma pa itak nocem bit pijan
<yang> sej po enem pivu nisi pijan
<yang> razen ce ga prvic v zivljenju spijes
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<idioterna> valda ne bom pil nagravznih pijac
<yang> ziher je bolj zdravo kot kokakola
<idioterna> ziher
<idioterna> ampak sej tut kokakole ne pijem
<idioterna> mogoce je tut bolj zdravo kot kompot
<idioterna> i wouldn't know
<yang> no, na zdravje
<lynxlynxlynx> v kontekstu urbanega vladovanja (governance)
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
 * yang si odpre cidro
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<yang> to mi je tut zanimiv, tok jabolk kot jih pridelamo v sloveniji, pa nihce ne izdeluje cidre (alkoholnega jabolcnika)
<idioterna> ja, k res cist premal alkohola spije ta narod
<yang> dellajo pivo , vino
<yang> pa jabolcni sok
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/03/04/oneplus-one-coming-soon-to-all-eu-countries/
<Seniorita> OnePlus One Coming Soon To All EU Countries
<Seniorita> »We're coming up on a year since the OnePlus One started rolling out via the now infamous invite system, but you still can't get the device everywhere. OneP... by Ryan Whitwam in News, One, OnePlus«
<CrazyLemon> 1+1 in slovenia!
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> firma & model telefona
<CrazyLemon> one+ je podjetje one je pa telefon
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 10000 NOK EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 1156.37 EUR
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.7°C @04.03.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% vzhodnik 4.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:30, Kulminacija: 11:18:22, Sončni zahod: 16:56:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 15min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a5PMvKV_460s.jpg
<idioterna> i know it's old
<idioterna> ampak na otroke pomislte
<sasa84_> loooooooooooool idioterna
<idioterna> http://povesti.altervista.org/miha-lobnik-ima-ze-prvi-dan-po-sprejetju-zakona-dva-otroka/
<Seniorita> Miha Lobnik ima že prvi dan po sprejetju zakona dva otroka
<Seniorita> »Nekateri vidni homoseksualni aktivisti se nadejajo številčnih družin zelo kmalu.«
<sasa84_> joooooooj
<sasa84_> hahahahaha
<yang> haha
<yang> idioterna: ti lahk zapises v oporoko, ce se tebi in partnerki kaj zgodi, da zelis da tvoje otroke vzgaja gej oz. lezbicni par
<msev_> kle v eni aplikaciji k ma notr nek dock mi pri enem elementu docka ne prikaže teksta znotraj pri drugih mi  pa, a mogoče ve kdo kaj bi bil lahko problem lol
<idioterna> yang: lahko, ja
<idioterna> js lahko v oporoko napisem karkoli
<idioterna> loh otroke zapustim cerkvi!
<zdobersek> "... drugega pa bo morda podaril kar svojemu očetu, ker je nedavno nekje slišal, da stari starši v Sloveniji vse težje pridejo do otrok."
<zdobersek> .gif it is known
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/10hexADl3Kl6SY/giphy.gif
<msev_> dock znotraj aplikacije je narejen z "gnome docking library"
<idioterna> pa zna se
<sasa84_> zdobersek: tist ta zadn stavk je res tp :D
<sasa84_> top*
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11449078/Mother-and-lesbian-lover-guilty-of-killing-girl-8.html  da gay loverji ne bodo govorili da so gayi toliko boljši starši...
<Seniorita> Mother and lesbian lover guilty of killing girl, 8 - Telegraph
<Seniorita> »Jury clears Polly Chowdhury, 35, and Kiki Muddar, 43, of murdering Chowdhury's daughter Ayesha Ali but finds them guilty of the manslaughter«
<zdobersek> OMG HOW CRUEL HETEROSEXUAL PARENTS WOULD NEVER
<yang> Ima kdo tegale slucajno Lenovo IdeaPad prenosnik B50-30 (59-436801)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Konec leta dobimo nov OpenGL API  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6299/konec-leta-dobimo-nov-opengl-api
<CrazyLemon> the imitation game.. impressive movie sad but impressive
<zdobersek> the question is ... would you let him adopt the babies??
<CrazyLemon> him who
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.1°C @04.03.2015 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 4.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:30, Kulminacija: 11:18:22, Sončni zahod: 16:56:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 15min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tale hitrost vetra pa je soo off
<CrazyLemon> 04.03.2015 21:00 CET	9.8°C	10.4°C	12.3m/s (44km/h)	16.2m/s (58km/h)	vzhodnik (V)	￼	54%
<CrazyLemon> !t mehr licht de sl
<Seniorita> od sl
<CrazyLemon> !t mehr licht
<CrazyLemon> !t mehr licht de
<CrazyLemon> stupid bot
<dz0ny> nien
<dz0ny> lol kero vreme zunaj
<CrazyLemon> več svetlobe!
<dz0ny> burja, dež vmes pa sneg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fajn piha ane :)
<dz0ny> glihkar je javna razsvetljava crknila :D
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa prej premaknu avto da mi ga ograja ne poškoduje :)
<Sky[x]> jst pa delam powerpoint predstavitev za jutri wiii ČD
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgzc-Gw2_iA&index=7&list=PLgrwmcf3ZTfRgfKJzyrYTMMqwfxIhoXlS
<Seniorita> P3 Gull 2014: Baarlis legendariske lapdance - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://p3.no«
<dz0ny> na rtvslo si neb upla tega predvajat
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] evo.. mogoče ti bo ta video kaj pomagal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1m7pWOnJrg
<Seniorita> Sneezing Is Better Than Sex (Kings of Powerpoint) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sneezing is always easy, satisfying, and free from regret. Unlike sex. Kings of Powerpoint The Kings of PowerPoint can prove absolutely anything with a Power...«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> sej mam sam 4 slajde tolk da je se mal slikc :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-05
<upd> .vreme 1355
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 7°C @04.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% vzhodnik 1 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:53, Kulminacija: 11:15:55, Sončni zahod: 16:54:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme 1355
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 7°C @04.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% vzhodnik 1 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:53, Kulminacija: 11:15:55, Sončni zahod: 16:54:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<yang> .vrere katarina
<yang> .vreme katarina
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 8.4°C @05.03.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% severovzhodnik 8.33 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:22, Kulminacija: 11:15:52, Sončni zahod: 16:55:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 19min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme katarina nad ljubljano
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme topol
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 2°C @05.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:37, Kulminacija: 11:14:55, Sončni zahod: 16:54:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> ne radi bre
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @05.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% vzhodnik 5.9 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:48, Kulminacija: 11:14:53, Sončni zahod: 16:53:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<napsy> elow
<CrazyLemon> .imdb csi cyber
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560060/
<Seniorita> CSI: Cyber (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »With Peter MacNicol, Patricia Arquette, Charley Koontz, Hayley Kiyoko. Special agent Avery Ryan works to solve crimes as a CyberPsychologist for the FBI.«
<CrazyLemon> he's a cyberpsychologist!
<CrazyLemon> or she is
<zdobersek> ohjej
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/sMSBWDg.jpg
<sasa84> juhu napsy:)
<sasa84> ooo dobro jutro zdobersek & CrazyLemon
<sasa84> *đezva tajm*
<CrazyLemon> ln sasa84
<zdobersek> oyea sasa84
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it sucks
<sasa84> nočko krejzek :P
 * sasa84 pokrije CrazyLemon za lahkonočko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny obviously..its CSI
<sasa84> :D
 * dz0ny pogleda na uro
<dz0ny> sasa84: sej ni 5 mescev star
<dz0ny> sasa84: al vadiš :D?
<sasa84> dz0ny: a si zihr? :P
<zdobersek> je star
<zdobersek> 85 let star
<CrazyLemon> 86..last week :>
<zdobersek> WHOA NO WAY
<CrazyLemon> way bro! way!
<dz0ny> prove it or gtfo
<zdobersek> whats ur pension
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne! da mi pol sasa84 pošlje za vsak r.d. svoje nage slike.. no way!
<sasa84> oooo, k da se zmer tok otepaš ja!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek there is no pension in the future.. yes i'm from the future
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ne razumeš besede 'ne' :(
<CrazyLemon> ne je ne!
<sasa84> kaj pa mi pol težiš, da bi rad vidu levo dojko!
<sasa84> swašta
<dz0ny> sasa84: sam tole mu pošl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-aPm2blVPQ
<Seniorita> P3 Gull 2014: Prolog - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hvem visste vel at Live Nelvik har mad skills på skateboard?«
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ahahha
<sasa84> norvežanom orto dogaja :D
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> uu.. drug teden pa že 16°
<dz0ny> sasa84: ce se ne poznas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ene9GX5xbOY
<Seniorita> Highasakite - Lover, Where Do You Live? (Live from Rockefeller 2014) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Highasakite - Lover, Where Do You Live? (Live from Rockefeller 2014) Follow Highasakite: Website: http://www.highasakite.no Facebook: http://www.facebook.com...«
<sasa84> dz0ny: se bom naučila pa CrazyLemon pela pod oknom :P
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e o mornarju poje :D
<dz0ny> no well omenja morje :)
<zdobersek> "This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."
<zdobersek> denkte di godden!
<napsy> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ba/46/03/ba46032b63080ebb162cc59a575c4630.jpg
<zdobersek> restaurant Georgia best Georgia
<idioterna> vzhodnik ftw
<zdobersek> whose win?
<idioterna> mine
<idioterna> cak bom kr uploadu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152825250515958&set=vb.118625865957&type=2&theater
<Seniorita> Freeride World Tour | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Start your day with a huge drop!here is the #GoPro Moment with Neil Williman Skiing Human from the #FWT15 Bergbahnen Fieberbrunn restaged in...«
<CrazyLemon> its huge!
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/263241180/analysis
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z with eastern winds near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga je firefox os dobil nagrado Best of Mobile WC
<CrazyLemon> če pa looks like crap
<zdobersek> polish dat turd
<CrazyLemon> dont be so racist
<zdobersek> whoa nelly http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/supervizor.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ministrica prejela več kot 600.000 avtorskih honorarjev
<Seniorita> »Ministrica Stanislava Setnikar Cankar je po podatkih Supervizorja v 12 letih prejela 636.000 evrov avtorskih honorarjev. To pomeni, da je poleg plače letno zaslužila več kot 50.000 evrov.«
<napsy> http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/
<CrazyLemon> 502!
<napsy> u
<napsy> dela :)
<Sky[x]> ja 502 je bil prej
<napsy> mhm
<zdobersek> zj je pa 200
<napsy> \o/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: https://github.com/phptodayorg/php-must-watch
<Seniorita> phptodayorg/php-must-watch · GitHub
<Seniorita> »php-must-watch - list of interesting conference talks and videos on PHP -«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @05.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:48, Kulminacija: 11:14:53, Sončni zahod: 16:53:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2522-1: ICU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-1/
<idioterna> don't you php me!
<Sky[x]> nic zazelte mi sreco, se 1h pa me caka prva predstavitev pred studenti wiii :D
<Sky[x]> ajde
<lynxlynxlynx> ajde
<lynxlynxlynx> kako pa da boš lih wiii predstavljal? kakšne motion sensing fore? ;P
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: neki za delat seminarske predstavlja
<zdobersek> plagiator.si?
<CrazyLemon> ne za seminarske ampak za diplome
<dz0ny> ^^ obveščen tip
<CrazyLemon> <-- feedback
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kolk let že diplomo pišeš? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 0
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.2°C @05.03.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 23% severovzhodnik 7.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:40, Kulminacija: 11:18:08, Sončni zahod: 16:57:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @05.03.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% severovzhodnik 7.1 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:48, Kulminacija: 11:14:53, Sončni zahod: 16:53:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme vipava
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Dolenje Ajdovščina (83m): 11.2°C @05.03.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% vzhodnik 7.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:59, Kulminacija: 11:17:12, Sončni zahod: 16:56:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 2.2°C @05.03.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:29, Kulminacija: 11:14:51, Sončni zahod: 16:54:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 18min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, una stran
<Sky[x]> na pa je uspelo :0
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kolk 0?
<Sky[x]> odziv je bil dober :D
<dz0ny> kje si pa predstavil?
<Sky[x]> na provat k klele se vse pise :)
<Sky[x]> privat*
<Sky[x]> logira* jaoo
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: well rabiš dekoder, včasih :D
<msev_> dz0ny, a slučajn veš zakaj mi en "dock-item" (GDL) ne prikazuje teksta, ostali mi pa :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne zma na daljavo prek irca hekat gledat error loga
<msev_> nč ni debug outputa :)
<dz0ny> journalctl :)
<msev_> a to bi mogu naložit
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<CrazyLemon> http://hubble25th.org/images/
<Seniorita> Hubble 25 Anniversary - Images
<Seniorita> »25 Years with the Hubble Space telescope«
<idioterna> ce mas systemd pol vse outpute gledas
<idioterna> journalctl -f napis
<idioterna> pa glej
<msev_> nevem če mam
<msev_> pomoje ne
<msev_> :D
<idioterna> ja a mas systemd masino sploh
<msev_> nevem kaj mam :D
<msev_> a to lahko z lahkoto dodam al ne?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ce nimas systemd pol ti journalctl nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> ce mas systemd potem mas pa tut journalctl ziher ze gor
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Exodus Gods And Kings
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Exodus: Gods And Kings
<jabuk> Exodus: Gods and Kings (2014) 150 min Action Adventure Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.3/10 (45,178 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jabuk> The defiant leader Moses rises up against the Egyptian Pharaoh Ramses, setting 600,000 slaves on a monumental journey of escape from Egypt and its terrifying cycle of deadly plagues.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1381084953/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1528100/
<CrazyLemon> seriously imdb.. seriously
<zdobersek> whats wrung crazypants
<CrazyLemon> pants man.. pants
<CrazyLemon> driving me crazy
<zdobbie> whats wrung crazypants
<zdobbie> LOOK AT ME
<zdobbie> I AM zdobersek NOW
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cega te vozi?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/408/839/f96.gif
<dz0ny> .imdb ’71
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> .imdb 71
<jabuk> '71 (2014) 99 min Action Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (7,467 glasov) MT: 82/100
<jabuk> A young and disoriented British soldier is accidentally abandoned by his unit following a riot on the deadly streets of Belfast in 1971.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3546525209/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/mosko-kolo-motobecane-kot-novo-1297596533.html?aclct=1425578064
<Seniorita> Moško kolo MOTOBECANE kot NOVO :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam skoraj nevoženo moško kolo Motobecane.Je odlično ohranjeno kot NOVO. Info: 031/887-220 Damjan«
<CrazyLemon> kupu bi ga če bi bil 100.000€
<CrazyLemon> ampak 170.000€ pa ni vreden
<zdobersek> dej mudel, izkaslji
<zdobersek> ze klucavnica je vredna 20.000
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Coldplay_Ghost_Stories?id=Bs52hb3motl7xyjqlqvz6p72zve
<Seniorita> Coldplay: Ghost Stories - Glasba v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> free!
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCc3LL-Fyw
<Seniorita> M83 - Holes In The Sky (Audio) ft. HAIM - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Original Motion Picture Soundtrack to the futuristic action-adventure film The Divergent Series: Insurgent. Insurgent: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack wil...«
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> :+1:
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-06
<upd> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<Seniorita> Justin Bieber Linux
<Seniorita> »Justin Bieber Linux«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: BBC to Le Monde: Ubuntu Phone Press Round-Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/T0rFTLRYZcw/bbc-to-le-monde-ubuntu-phone-press-round-up
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> jutrooo
<yang> zivjo sasa84 !
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @06.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 3.8 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:57, Kulminacija: 11:14:39, Sončni zahod: 16:55:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 21min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> oj yang :) kaj počneš?
<yang> pocasi se odpravljam v sluzbo, lep soncen dan je
<yang> Ravnokar predvajajo Freddie-ja po radiu, mislim da je imel enega boljsih vokalov v zgodovini glasbe
<sasa84> mhm, res je :)
<sasa84> men je všeč tud george michael <3
<sasa84> oh
<sasa84> kr topim se ob njem :D
<Sky[x]> yang: je mislil fredija milerja :D
<yang> George Michael ma tut dober vokal
<yang> Sky[x]: :)
<yang> nc, pridni bodte, sibam...
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Ng5muAAcg
<Seniorita> Nickelback - What Are You Waiting For? (Lyric Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download this song http://smarturl.it/NickelbackWaitngDA«
<idioterna> men je vsec Jonsi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2GjOC79gVI
<Seniorita> Sigur Rós - Olsen Olsen - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The euphoric sounds of Olsen Olsen from Sigur Rós' Ágætis Byrjun in the snow.«
<BigWhale> Men je vsec Trla Baba Lan, vseen kdo poje.
<idioterna> Jonsi je tip
<sasa84> idioterna: se mi zdi, d si tud zadnč dal en njihov top komad :)
<idioterna> cigav?
<sasa84> od sigur ros :)
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> zlo nice so oni
<sasa84> slišm ja :)
<sasa84> taka ful kul muska
<idioterna> sasa84: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoegazing
<Seniorita> Shoegazing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> achsoooo
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<sasa84> idioterna: men so tud kr všeč arcade fire
<idioterna> ja nice so
<sasa84> sam verjetno ne spadajo v ta žanr :)
<idioterna> ma
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/03/urok.aspx
<Seniorita> Šefika za odpravo uroka pokasirala 1.100 evrov, Senada pa krepkih 30 tisočakov | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Z zaslišanjem prič se je nadaljevalo sojenje Šefiki in Senadi Bajrić, ki jima obtožnica očita, da sta ogoljufali Tanjo K. Pod pretvezo, da jo bosta rešili uroka, naj bi ji pobrali 30 tisoč evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> holy spell :D
<idioterna> <m0bi_work> what is the "care for the comfort of a dying person" called
<idioterna> <hydro-> euthanasia
<idioterna> <Chaosbreaker> Microsoft terminal services
<miha> a je varno povečati število max odprtih fajlov?
<miha> trenutno imam  open files                      (-n) 1024
<idioterna> ja
<miha> medtem ko s -H opcijo vidim open files                      (-n) 4096
<idioterna> mislim, ce jih rabis, potem jih dvignes
<miha> torej bi lahk na 4096 povečal brez problema?
<Sky[x]> miha: ni varno, ker ti lohk zabije cel server in sam se reset ostane :)
<idioterna> to je namenjeno predvsem temu, da ne bi runaway proces ubil masine
<miha> ja ne vem, connection refused dobim včas
<idioterna> jaz mam recimo na rabbitmq pa cassandrah 65000 max open files
<Sky[x]> aha
<idioterna> ni pametno dat na unlimited
<miha> kak pa vidim trenutno Å¡tevilo porabljenih?
<idioterna> lsof -n | grep <pid>
<idioterna> | wc -l
<miha> lsof | wc -l
<idioterna> ja to so global
<miha> ok
<idioterna> tebe zanima za en proces?
<idioterna> lahko tudi ls /proc/<pid>/fd/ | wc -l
<miha> bolj user
<idioterna> ja potem lsof
<miha> globalno mam 2237
<miha> oz userja
<miha> hm
<miha> to je globalno vse ane
<miha> lsof | wc -l
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislim ce si user itak ne vidis drugih
<idioterna> loh reces
<idioterna> lsof -n | grep -v "Permission denied" | wc -l :)
<miha>  1624
<idioterna> aha
<miha> ok :D
<idioterna> lsof -n -u username
<idioterna> ti izpise vse k pripadajo userju
<miha> 203 od tega
<Sky[x]> sej po defaultu je to na 1024 to nastavljeno ce se ne motim?
<Sky[x]> da vidim kolk je pri meni to :>
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> default je 1024
<idioterna> plenty uresnic
<miha> ni mi jasno kaj je krivo no, gre za nekatere stvari ki jih nginx spusti na node.js
<idioterna> connection refused dobis?
<idioterna> in nginx vrne bad gateway?
<miha> včasih
<miha> v nodejs pa ne vidim nič da bi kaj dobil
<idioterna> v error logu od nginx pise
<idioterna> ampak naceloma to dvignes tkole cak
<idioterna> worker_rlimit_nofile 30000;
<idioterna> events {
<idioterna>     worker_connections 1024;
<idioterna> }
<idioterna> worker_processes  12;
<miha> *357 connect() failed (111: Connection refused) while connecting to upstream,
<idioterna> aja
<miha> tole vidim v nginx error log
<idioterna> to pa pomen da je node rejectal connection
<idioterna> vec backendov dodaj
<idioterna> vec node procesov
<miha> idioterna: hm nekje bral, da morda problem, da je node.js kot "development"
<miha> sem dal zdaj --env=production
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<Sky[x]> kaksne pa so razlike med env pa prod pri nodejs?
<idioterna> dev je single thread
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja ta je dobra ja
<dz0ny> ponavad se nastavi NODE_ENV=production
<dz0ny> pa tracer se tud izklop
<sasa84_> ooo dz0ny, juhuuu ;)
<miha> dz0ny: i'm noob :$
<miha> sasa84_: <3
<miha> mi pa še vedn ni jasn, da mi phonegap določene ajax zadeve sploh ne pošlje
<dz0ny> miha: aja pa engine hoces na 10.x.x v package.json
<dz0ny> miha: cors?
<miha> dz0ny: yes
<dz0ny> a si dal allowed methods?
<miha> jaja
<dz0ny> pa allowed headers
<miha> jaja
<miha> ma določene metode me zezajo, ene delajo
<dz0ny> aha
<miha> ko mam mal čudno navado, da dam transfer-encoding: chunked, pol pošljem cors headerje, pol pa mal pustim čakat :D
<miha> ampak večinoma je delal
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Allow-Credentials: false
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Allow-Headers: Origin
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Allow-Methods: GET, HEAD
<miha> zdj sm neki sesul :$
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Allow-Origin:  *
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Expose-Headers: Content-Length
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Expose-Headers: Content-Length, transfer-encoding ?
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> na žalost mroaš vse striktno določit
<miha> vse?
<dz0ny> da
<miha> hm pa če je delal
<miha>     res.header('Access-Control-Allow-Origin', '*');     res.header('Access-Control-Allow-Methods', 'GET,PUT,POST,DELETE,OPTIONS'); 	 	// no cache ever 	res.header('Cache-Control','no-cache, no-store, must-revalidate'); 	res.header('Pragma','no-cache'); 	res.header('Expires','0'); 	res.header('Content-Type', 'application/json;encoding=utf8');
<miha> tole mam
<dz0ny> Access-Control-Allow-Headers: ORigin ti manjka :)
<dz0ny> to je chicken and the egg problem :>
<CrazyLemon> thats no problem at all.. start with eating egg then eat the chicken
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.3°C @06.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 23% severovzhodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:51, Kulminacija: 11:17:54, Sončni zahod: 16:58:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 22min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @06.03.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severovzhodnik 6.8 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:57, Kulminacija: 11:14:39, Sončni zahod: 16:55:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 21min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> zupo: nimam druge ideje trenutno
<dz0ny> mah
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: M83 komad je ... meh-meh
<CrazyLemon> hm.. siol prenovil pakete.. sedaj ponuja 10/2 za isto ceno kot prejšnji paket z 4/2
<upd> Å¡koda k je pri nas max 4mb
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meniš da je max 4mb?
<CrazyLemon> 4/1*
<CrazyLemon> wow.. če imaš 10/1 recimo na adsl.. in želiš 20/1 je doplačilo 6€/mesec
<CrazyLemon> če pa imaš 10/2 na vdsl.. in želiš 20/2 pa je doplačilo 110€/mesec
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> that has to be a typo
<upd> am zarad razdalje ne dela več
<gregor3000live> vstavil sem nov disk pa ne vem kako lahko pobrisem SWAP,  povecam sistemsko particijo in nato naredim nov, vecji swap.
<gregor3000live> v parted ne dovoli brisanja swap particije
<dz0ny> swapa rabis max 1gb
<dz0ny> kot druga ga samo pobrises
<dz0ny> pa prej pozense sudo swapoff -a
<gregor3000live> ok zdej sem v live nacinu
<gregor3000live> rabim ga 2 GB
<gregor3000live> aha ok ydej ga pobrisem, raytegnem osnovno in naredim nov swap a ne_
<gregor3000live> ja malo me tipkovnica muci
<gregor3000live> :-)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa swapoff -a prej
<CrazyLemon> spawoff..swapon in tako vsaj 100x ... dokler ne rataš karate kid :p
<gregor3000live> ja neki delazdej. sem se zgleda nasral, ker sem kupil PCIe 3.0 kartico pa ima pci 1.1 vertyijo maticna :-(
<gregor3000live> predobro sem kupil
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> no sej smo rekl APU :)
<gregor3000live> ja bleh... kot kaze niso vse pci 2.0 in 3.0 kompatibilne y 1.1. nvidio bi moral vyeti, ceprav je bila slabsa ya tisto ceno...
<gregor3000live> ne vem bom videl mogoce bom lahko uporabil tole na windows XP masini ona, ki je tam pa bi morala delat tu. ali pa vrnem vse skupaj.
<gregor3000live> med menjavo sem namrec opayil da se sistemski disk yelo segreva. lahko da je bil to vyrok tezavam.
<gregor3000live> tako ydaj p areboot in drzim pesti
<sasa84> dz0ny: ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> a se da na tem mojem tomatu nekoga "kickat" z wifija?
<sasa84> fotr nažia musko na yt pa ne sliš k mu krčim, d nej da potih :P
<sasa84> nažiga*
<gregor300nolive> ehm torej zdaj pa ni swapa... pa sem dal da je linux swap particija tisto, samo zgleda da vseeno ne propozna
<gregor300nolive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552128/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<gregor300nolive> hjah sej ta druge particije tudi nikjer ni.
<gregor300nolive> vedno neki narobe...: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552159/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk bannaš mac :D
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive kaj piše v fstabu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: vem, sam tega nočem...sam kiknla bi ga, d lohk zakrčim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ga potem odstraniš :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> ban mac + daš da je dhcp lease expired
<CrazyLemon> in yt no more
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gregor300nolive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10552187/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sasa84> kle vidm, d sam klikneš block k je njegov mac
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> a ga pol lohk bp odblokiram?
<gregor300nolive> kot kaže je fstab file še vedno stari. res neumno...
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive zdaj pa primerjaj tist uuid pa uuid  ki ga izpiše blkid
<gregor300nolive> in potem? ga zamenjam?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak.. al misliš da bo zapisano v kamen??? :D
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive ja
<sasa84> lol
<gregor300nolive> kako pa potem se 3 particijo dodam?
<gregor300nolive> /dev/sdb3: LABEL="podatki" UUID="9ee74219-cd13-47c7-b3a2-0f84b2a89938" TYPE="ext4"
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive UUID=09ee74219-cd13-47c7-b3a2-0f84b2a89938 /media/podatki   ext4   defaults      0        2
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2522-2: ICU regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2522-2/
<CrazyLemon> mora pa obstaja folder /media/podatki
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. lahko tudi na drugo mesto mountaš
<CrazyLemon> its up to you
<gregor300nolive> na root?
<gregor300nolive> naredim /media/podatki in to je to?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/03/the_tsas_fast_p.html
<Seniorita> Schneier on Security: The TSA's FAST Personality Screening Program Violates the Fourth Amendment
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive in tisto vrstico v fstab ja
<CrazyLemon> Further, the system is capable of detecting an enormous amount of the scannee's highly sensitive personal medical information, ranging from detection of arrhythmias and cardiovascular disease, to asthma and respiratory failures, physiological abnormalities, psychiatric conditions, or even a woman's stage in her ovulation cycle.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..pazi se če boš letela v US of A.. they will know if you are ovulating :D
<gregor300nolive> aja ne sej tega je samega mountal dolphin na media/tatie/podatki
<gregor300nolive> a potem popravim na  "UUID=09ee74219-cd13-47c7-b3a2-0f84b2a89938 /media/tatie/podatki   ext4   defaults      0        2  "  ali ni treba?
<CrazyLemon> gregor300nolive odvisno
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad da se mounta ta particija ob bootu?
<gregor300nolive> ja
<CrazyLemon> če ja.. ja dodal v fstab
<CrazyLemon> dodaj*
<gregor300nolive> ok rebootam zdej da vidim kaj bo s swap naredilo....
<CrazyLemon> a si zmolil zdrava marijo?
<CrazyLemon> ojej.. zihr je pozabu
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo v redu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: res imam app, kjer si vse zapisujem :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New App Brings Android Notifications to The GNOME Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x_aGLipSv_U/new-app-brings-android-notifications-to-the-gnome-desktop
<CrazyLemon> tatie a bo?
<gregor3000nolive> :-) ja od zene je računalnik... swap je kot kaže. ampak podatkov ni mountalo
<gregor3000nolive> pravi da ni pripravljen neki in sem dal skip
<CrazyLemon> poglej kaj pravijo logi
<dz0ny> sasa84: da :)
<dz0ny> lahko ga celo omejiš :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne glasnost! kar jo moti :>
<sasa84> nej gugla in dela kar če... edin to k nažiga mi gre pa na jetra
<sasa84> k da je en najstnik
<sasa84> mogoče bi mu mogla kupt slušalke :P
<gregor3000nolive> nič kaj ni videt. ali bi moral dati /media/tatie/podatki/ ali /media/tatie/podatki ?
<gregor3000nolive> hja razen tega da je spet zvok ven vrglo... jao... še rnkrat dnar preštejem pa vse ven zabrišem in zamenjam
<dz0ny> sasa84: lol
<dz0ny> a ti ni mobitel kupu?
<dz0ny> ne mores tko no :>
<dz0ny> v /etc/hosts 94.103.67.4 youtube.com
<dz0ny> :>
<gregor3000nolive> hmm mogoče ker ima label podatki...
<gregor3000nolive> ah ne vem bom še preštudiral. zaenkrat sem zakomentiral vrstico da ne moti boota. grem gledat breaking bad
<gregor3000nolive> se vidimo....
<anny_> čer
<anny_> "The safest general characterization of the European philosophical tradition is that it consists of a series of footnotes to Plato.”
<zdobbie_> .gif it is known
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/10hexADl3Kl6SY/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Chela - Zero (Keljet Remix).
<sasa84> dz0ny: maš prou... je zlat oči :)
<CrazyLemon> pa rahlo naglušen :p
<dz0ny> a ne gledate bigbrotjerja ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi bigbrother je naglušen
<upd> http://gizmodo.com/300-000-chickens-killed-by-attacks-on-farm-alarm-system-1689905154?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<Seniorita> 300,000 Chickens Killed By Attacks on Farm Alarm Systems
<Seniorita> »In the past two weeks, attacks at 16 South Carolina chicken houses have left over 300,000 chickens dead. Farmed chickens rarely live good lives, but these deaths were especially horrible: Someone with inside knowledge of the houses temperature alarm systems, slowly killed the chickens with heat and cold.«
<sasa84> poor chickens :(
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
 * CrazyLemon farts
<sasa84> o_O
<sasa84> to pa ni blo lepo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> uf, kaj si jedu???!!!
<sasa84> .gif stinks
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/9r8YPIZE46HBe/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pizzo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: morsko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<yang> CrazyLemon: pizza stirje siri, si ze jedel ?
<CrazyLemon> yang verjetno.. ne spomnim se
<yang> dobra je
 * CrazyLemon prefers meat
<yang> probaj naslednjic
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce vas gre vec na pizzo, narocite se eno stirje siri in si jo razdelite
<yang> CrazyLemon: v ljubljani prakticno ni vec slabe pizzerije
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> so se zgleda ze vsi naucili delat pizze
<yang> pred leti si res lovil dobre pizzopeke
<yang> enega poznam ki je po vec picerijah delal
<anny_> najboljše pice so v parmi in foculusu
<yang> sej to je ista firma anny_
<yang> jst hodim tut ponavadi tja
<anny_> ja
<yang> mogoce sem te ze kdaj videl cez pult v parmi :)
<anny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid telekom.. spet so nekaj spreminjali tvin in spet ne dela stream
<yang> hecam se
<anny_> dvomim :)
<yang> nc, grem v mizale, lepo bodte
<anny_> ln
<anny_> tudi grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
 * dz0ny dedki
<upd> zdej pa ubuntu namestit na netbooka..
<upd> install ubuntu and frezee
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-07
<yang> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @07.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severozahodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:05, Kulminacija: 11:14:24, Sončni zahod: 16:56:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 24min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> oj yang
<yang> Kaj je nov'ga v Rakeku ?
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Wolf Gang - Lions In Cages.
<CrazyLemon> torej vse ki zanima prehod na nov paket pri siolu.. vse kar se plača je prehod na nov paket - v primeru da ste vezani
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Izbrisan /home  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6300/izbrisan-home
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @07.03.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:05, Kulminacija: 11:14:24, Sončni zahod: 16:56:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 24min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> v lj je baje boljs vreme ko v celju :>
<msevph> Problem z odmutiranjem zvoka mam na xfceu, a bi znal bit to zato k se pulseaudio pa alsamixer kj nemarata
<msevph> To mam ze od zacetka sam nism hotu tezit vam "tech-supportu" hehe
<msevph> Je pa na laptopu k so te gumbi lah da je tut to blem
<CrazyLemon> lol.. legenda .. kr home izbrisal :)
<Sky[x]> jp :)
<msev_> a unity ful zasede?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: najvec placa mu je kuru :)
<CrazyLemon> msev_ fuł
<msev_> tko skoraj izključno uporabljam xfce a loh nekak vržem dol unity
<msev_> pa da bi meu usen ta lightdm greeter itd
<msev_> da mi nebi kj delujočega uničl če dol vržem :D
<msev_> nebi pa rd Å¡e enkrat nalagou celga distrota k se mi ne da
<msev_> jao gledam kle na askubuntu in je zgleda zlo kompliciran
<msev_> zmanjkuje mi placa, sem premal 13gb za programe dodeliu
<Sky[x]> msevkako pa da nisi vse kar na / dal?
<msev_> nevem
<msev_> Å¡e 760mb mam prostora za programe :D
<Sky[x]> pornice zbrisi :P
<msev_> ne popdatke mam ločene :D
<msev_> tm mam pa Å¡e 983mb frej
<msev_> :D
<msev_> a se to lah kj zapaca kukr winsi al ne?
<Sky[x]> jst sme ugotovil zadnic ko sem sel racun gledat kdaj sem kupil komp da sem ga 2011 in da je ze 4l leta star :>
<msev_> tale moj je pomoje že 9
<Sky[x]> vrjetn stacjonarc leptopa sigurn ne ?
<msev_> laptop
<Sky[x]> k tale moj je leptop :>
<msev_> dell inspiron 1720
<msev_> a telih linux-image-extra mora bit res tok velik gor :D
<Sky[x]> kake stare kernele bi lahko pomoje zbrisal?
<msev_> linux image extra 3.8 pa 3.5 ?
<msev_> pa 3.11 ?
<Sky[x]> nv nisem s delal tega drgac :)
<msev_> pol raj nebom hehe
<msev_> http://i.imgur.com/9iaQWHB.png
<msev_> tuki vidš, nevem zakaj je tok the 3.13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Izbrisan /home  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42834#Comment_42834
<dz0ny> msev_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-old-kernels
<Seniorita> Bash one-liner to delete only old kernels - Ask Ubuntu
<msev_> a kr ta zgornjo dz0ny
<dz0ny> da
<msev_> odlično 1.5gb si mi pridobil
<msev_> še kšn trik?
<dz0ny> apt-get autoremove
<dz0ny> apt-get autoclean
<msev_> hvala hvala :)
<msev_>  se mi zdi da hitrejš dela zdj
<msev_> brb
<dz0ny> msev_: cahsimr efekt
<msev_> a je kšna možnost da alt-tab dam skupaj na en gumb, ampak da ma tako obnašanje kot da sem najprej pritisnil alt-tab, potem pa spustil tab, da ubistvu fejkam expose (xfce 4.12)
<msev_> vem sicer kako naredit da pač dva gumba normalno skupaj na enega samo tukaj k je obnašanje prisotno a je to možno naredit :D
<msev_> ok zj pa en bolj normaln vprašanje :D
<msev_> kko najlažje listam gsettingse od enega programa?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.6°C @07.03.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% vzhodnik 4.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:35:00, Kulminacija: 11:17:39, Sončni zahod: 17:00:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Running Steam on ubuntu 15.04 64-bit
<dz0ny> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<dz0ny> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1424305157)
<dz0ny> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<dz0ny> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<dz0ny> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<dz0ny> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<dz0ny> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<CrazyLemon> you broke it
<CrazyLemon> nay! systemd broke it!
<sasa84_> ma kdo od revije proteus Å¡tevilko za nujne klice?
<sasa84_> pospravlam sobo pa se mi zdi, d sm najdla novo vrsto žvali :P
<dz0ny> kernel 3.19 broke it
<dz0ny> all fine now
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ že samo dejstvo da pospravljaš sobo pove ogromno! :D
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je žalostno.. ne lol :p
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo če obstajajo podaljški ampak da je recimo 20cm kabel? :)
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kje? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma link me :D
<pitastrudl> a to za Å¡trom al?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> na netu nič ne najdem sam vem pa da obstaja
<pitastrudl> xD
<pitastrudl> nevem če majo v obiju
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> če ni na netu ne obstaja!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> a kr
<yang> lohk ga po potrrbi odrrzes in skrajsas
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bi rad opravljal tako skrajne posege za katere nisem kvalificiran :D
<yang> not do tri zice
<yang> so tri xice
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> TRI ŽICE
<pitastrudl> tri
<pitastrudl> trijo adijo
<yang> nevem zakaj bi prodajal 20cm podaljske za 99.9% primerov tak podaljsek ni uppotanebn
<pitastrudl> al pa kupiš wireless podalške
<pitastrudl> :-D
<yang> ziher pa obstaja na netu, poklici v techttade
<yang> techtrade
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej v conradovo spletno Å¡tacuno
<yang> na avtobusu sm
<yang> al pa shrack.soi poklici
<yang> alpa elektronabavs
<yang> rlektro nabavs
<yang> bbl
<pitastrudl> tyt
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx naah.. najmanj kar je je 1.4m
<yang> torej Shrack in Elektronabava poglej
<yang> tam lahko vprasas
<yang> ter TEch trade
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: Izbrisan /home  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42835#Comment_42835
<CrazyLemon> https://coupons.paypal.com/offers/mb147p5/
<CrazyLemon> https://coupons.paypal.com/offers/mb147p5/
<CrazyLemon> https://coupons.paypal.com/offers/mb147p5
<Seniorita> Get £3 to spend on Google Play.
<Seniorita> »Save this offer to your PayPal wallet, then go to play.google.com to claim £3 off any purchase. Google Play is a trademark of Google Inc.«
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> yang: a si vidu nemca kok je kul
<idioterna> k je zmagu evrovizijski contest
<idioterna> pa quitnu
<sasa84> ZMAGA!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> cigava?
<yang> idioterna: hehe, ne, a je ze evrovizija ?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> en mi je dal link kako en nemc neki zapoje
<yang> daj link za yt
<idioterna> pol mu pa recejo da je zmagu
<idioterna> cak morm poiskat
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuBC7zX_u_A
<Seniorita> Andreas Kümmert lehnt Sieg ab! - Unser Song für Österreich - Eurovision Song Contest - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Was für ein Skandal: Gewinner Andreas Kümmert will nicht nach Wien fahren und gibt den Sieg an Ann Sophie ab! Die ganze Folge auf MySpass: http://www.myspass...«
<yang> to je ziher kaksna zajebancija, zakaj se je prijavil na tekomovanje, zdaj pa noce tekmovat
<yang> mogoce je samo del sova
<yang> zgleda kot nek geek
<idioterna> ja pac
<idioterna> men cist kul zgleda
<idioterna> bl k una zenska zravn
<idioterna> on vsaj ve kva je dobra muzika
<yang> ja ampak una je bolj taprava za evrovizijski sov
<yang> ker fora evrovizije itak ni kvalitetna muzka ampak sov
<yang> zato sem pa jaz napisal, da do 80. let je bla muzika se ok na evroviziji, potem pa so sfižili zadevo
<idioterna> gledas pa se zmer :)
<yang> to je bil samo trik
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> trik :)
<yang> itak so ze cel cajt navijal za uno drugo
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> rezija
<idioterna> so?
<yang> verjetn
<idioterna> vecina ljudi je za tega glasovala
<yang> glasovanje nima nobene vloge pri evroviziji, ti mislis da res kaj televoting steje ?
<yang> to je sam za nabiranje cekinov
<yang> ce gledas kako glasujejo ziranti na evroviziji ti je hitro jasno da je kuhna
<yang> kako bi sicer brezvezna pesem dobila po 12 tock od 80% drzav
<yang> letos bo sigurno zmagala ukrajina
<yang> recimo jugoslavija je zmagala ravno pred razpadom
<yang> vedno se spremlja politicna situacija in se tisti drzavi dodeli zmago
<yang> turki dajejo po 12 tock vedno cipru in obratno
<yang> pa tudi vcasih ko je monaco tekmoval
<yang> kdo pa bo volil za monaco, tej ne morjo zmagat
<yang> ce majo vsega skupaj 10.000 prebivalcev
<idioterna> to ni evrovizija, to je izbor za evrovizijo
<yang> men se je v zadnjih letih zdelo, da so britanci imeli vedno dobre pesmi pa skandivavci, pa se noben ni naprej uvrstil
<yang> enkrat so britanci celo dobili samo 2 tocki
<idioterna> a si sploh prebral kaj sem napisal
<yang> tut izbor za evrovizijo je pomoje zreziran
<idioterna> :conspiracy:
<yang> pa sej to vsi govorijio
<idioterna> i don't think it matters.
<idioterna> vsaj ne dost da bi se kdorkoli moral s tem ukvarjat
<CrazyLemon> it is all a hoax
<yang> jaz cimbolj optimalno morajo  program izpeljati
<yang> ali IBM firma proizvaja samo se Blade in Cloud serverje, vse ostalo pa Lenovo ?
<yang> Thinkpadi so tudi Lenovo
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://jp.si/2015-03-07-185908_1366x768_scrot.png
<sasa84> morales!!! :D
<sasa84> ideapadi so tud lenovo :P
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Morales#mediaviewer/File:David_Morales_in_Izola,_Slovenia.jpg klele se ni mel tolk tatujev
<Seniorita> David Morales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> kere kriminalce ti poslusas
<yang> eh, on zasluz dost z muzko
<yang> ne rab drucga pocet
<idioterna> drogo misls
<idioterna> sej vids kasn je
<yang> eden boljsih deejajev je
<idioterna> ja pa jade
<idioterna> dobr didzeji nimajo tatujev
<idioterna> pa niso napu nagi na odru
<idioterna> pa slovensko glasbo rolajo, ne pa neke te obrade stranih disko hitova
<yang> joj trolas neki
<idioterna> a ti loh js pa ne smem
<yang> idioterna: ne spremljas trenutne elektronske scene
<yang> morales ima se eden redkih normalne sete
<idioterna> lej ce komercjalo poslusas je to tvoj problem
<yang> jst sam andergraund poslusam :)
<idioterna> morales pa res ni andrgraund
<yang> plesno muzko vrti
<yang> sej to je poanta, da se gre plesat
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> ples je za primitivce
<yang> ti bos pa raje pravljico za lahko noc bral otrokom
<idioterna> vsekakor
<idioterna> intelektualno uzivanje v glasbi je negibno
<yang> ce grem 1s letno na house party me ne bo konc zarad tega
<yang> vcasih smo hodil parkrat na tedn
<yang> zdej grem pogledat, kok jih je se zivih od stare klape
<yang> ponavadi je vrtel samo v izoli
<yang> pa racunaj do tja je blo kaksne 2 uri voznje, k je bla avtocesta samo do kozine
<CrazyLemon> mumilar
<yang> pa 2 uri nazaj
<yang> pa se after
<idioterna> ma lej
<yang> to pomen, da smo bli potem pokonci do naslednjega vecera
<idioterna> pac priznej si da ne mors brez drog
<yang> idioterna ne ves kaj si vse zamudil :)
<idioterna> seveda vem
<idioterna> jsm v izoli skor dve leti skrbel za cash flow
<yang> pa niss sel nikol v AG
<idioterna> orly?
<yang> v disko
<idioterna> seveda sem
<idioterna> k je bil guetta sm 60k ojro v eni noci spravu skoz 16 blagajn
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> torej yang je mumilar ti pa diler.. žalostno!
<yang> lol
<idioterna> ja 0.5l vodo se je za 4 evre zdilal
<CrazyLemon> hujši si k janša
<idioterna> kr lucrative biznis
<yang> v AG so bli stalno nategi "zamudil je na avion, ampak vseeno placajte vstopnico, drugace vas ne spustimo ven"
<idioterna> yang: to je blo prej
<idioterna> jsm prsu pol k je davkarija razsula cel plac
<idioterna> pa so zahteval da se vse belezi sproti
<yang> ziher sem bil 3x ko ni blo DJ-a samo neki vascani so vrtel
<idioterna> in pol so mogl kupt sistem k to shandla
<yang> leta 2000 so bli zlati casi AG-ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ5ELL-ZRbU
<Seniorita> Bank (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Si tu aimes bien ta banque c'est parce que elle te baise bien... Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously funny videos. Unafraid of controversy, he ...«
<yang> ni mi vsec remi
<yang> bedaste fore ma
<CrazyLemon> tipični mumilar
<CrazyLemon> vse ti je bedasto ko nisi high
<yang> tut k sem high mi ni vsec
<CrazyLemon> prvi korak si že naredu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 11 do konca
<yang> idioterna: teb ostanejo zgleda samo koncerti nece falk, k lahko otroke s sabo pripeljes
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa faith no more, k tut loh otroke sabo prpelem.
<yang> sej na neco falk bi tut jaz sel
<idioterna> al pa pearl jam, k tut loh otroke sabo prpelem
<idioterna> al pa r.e.m. k tut loh otroke prpelem
<yang> uni so pohujslljivi za moralno vzgojo otrok
<idioterna> ostali so pa ze vec al mn pomrl
<idioterna> ja moji otroc niso retardirani da bi loh sam cerkveno propagando poslusal
<idioterna> se znajo sami odloct kaj je prov pa kaj ni
<yang> sej mogoce jih bo pa kaksen gej par posvojil, pa bodo pol zacel na partije hodt
<idioterna> sej ze hodjo na partije
<idioterna> sam pac ne na ta pofl
<idioterna> k folk zadet poskakuje
<idioterna> sej sm ucer pejstnu sasi
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoegazing
<Seniorita> Shoegazing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> kam pa hodjo na "Romana Kranjcan poje" ?
<idioterna> sej sm ze napisu da niso retardi
<idioterna> kaj cjo pol delat na romani kranjcan
<idioterna> al pa zlatkotu dobricu
<idioterna> nimajo kej
<yang> jst mislim da bo morales kar dober zur, rec kar hoces
<idioterna> js mislm da vam bo vsec
<idioterna> tistim k boste sli tja
<yang> na te slovenske kvazi DJ-e k rolajo z notebookov pa ne hodim
<idioterna> ampak jsm nad tem
<idioterna> jsm boljsi
<idioterna> bolj intelektualn pa pametn pa vse to
<yang> ja sej to ti prav pride, da se lahko na IRCu dokazujes
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> jst sem pa bl zabite sorte, pa na moralesa hodm
<yang> pa vcasih grem na jazz, kadar me prime
<lynxlynxlynx> ah vidva
<idioterna> ma zdej se koncno loh porociva
<yang> zame ni ovir, ti si pa ze porocen
<idioterna> to se da vse zment
<yang> a si zdej lahko z vecimi v zakonski skupnosti tud ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> na zalost se ne
<yang> oz. kako so to razsiril ?
<idioterna> sam spremenil so "moskega in zenske" v "dveh oseb"
<idioterna> bols bi blo "vsaj dveh oseb"
<yang> ja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba2rgyLMT0M
<Seniorita> Peter Lovšin-Najboljši par - YouTube
<Seniorita> »ena in ena je dva ampak ta zgodba se najveckrat nesrecno konca dva in dva je stir ampak tud kle se kmau nuben vec ne vznemir seveda lahko pride se peti da vs...«
<yang> dans sem bil v druzbi umetnic http://jp.si/Irena/
<yang> ti bi lahk kaksno kupil idioterna za v dnevno sobo
<yang> sliko
<idioterna> mam ze polno sobo slik
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/let-it-go.jpg
<yang> lahk bi bil malo solidaren z umetniki
<idioterna> sej sm
<idioterna> sam pac niso vsi umetniki zadost dobri da bi jih js podpiral
<idioterna> recmo ta morales ni
<yang> hja, stvar okusa
<yang> umetnost je relativna
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> to pa ne
<yang> jst sem kar nekaj ireninih slik kupil ze
<idioterna> ne bi jih smel
<idioterna> ce js mislm da ni dost dobra, pol ti ne bi smel kupit njenih slik
<sasa84> lol :D
<idioterna> ja kaj
<idioterna> to je res
<yang> instaliram debian in mi instaler javlja da Erasing SDA5 ze 1 uro zbrisuje 160GB disk pa je sele na 30%
<idioterna> js uporabljam besedo "diskurz", bom pa ze vedu o cem govorim
<idioterna> yang: to je normalno ampak
<idioterna> zakaj ga pa erasas?
<yang> lvm encrypted sem dal
<yang> default je zgleda erasing
<yang> al pa sem prehitr kliknu kej
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> mislm
<yang> lahko da ga kriptira
<idioterna> ce je prazn disk je najbols to nardit
<idioterna> ce je bil ze prej encrypted je pa mal brezveze
<yang> WIn7 je blo prej
<yang> pred tem sem sel skoz expert mode
<yang> in je rekl da zapisuje metadata in je tut trajal blazno dolgo
<yang> mislim, da ne bo danes koncal tole
<yang> heh videvam plakat "miligram" v LJ, pa sem mislil, to bo verjetno kaksen Anglež....pa sem se ocitno zmotu
<yang> Svjetska turneja - Beograd, Zagreb, Ljubljana
<idioterna> tist je miliband
<yang> aja pardon
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> anglez mislim
<idioterna> je miliband
<yang> men se zdi da so plakati za "miligram"
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> miliband je un
<idioterna> najslavnejsi angleski politik
<idioterna> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson/pictures-of-ed-milibands-stare-ready-to-take-on-the-world
<Seniorita> 15 Pictures Of Ed Miliband Staring At Things
<Seniorita> »The Labour leader needs to make the most of his "blue steel" look.«
<yang> http://plannify.com/cdn/image?i=%2Fevent%2F2351391%2Fmiligram_gospodarsko_razstavi_e_ljubljana_sobota_2&r=img&d=%2F_%2Fimg%2Fno-pic-photo.png
<yang> tole je, najvecja pop atrakcija
<idioterna> never heard of 'em
<yang> tut jaz ne poznam
<yang> mislim, da je turbofolk skupina
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> js ne morm pop poslusat
<idioterna> je premal intelektualno.
<yang> jst vse zanre poslusam
<yang> v avtu mam 1-radio evropa 2-RSLO1 3-Rock radio 4-RÅ 
<yang> edin teh radijev komercialnih ne poslusam antena, radio ena, city
<yang> majo slabe fore pa slabo muzko
<idioterna> js mam na biciklu garmina.
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf2g4TbUJN8
<Seniorita> Bora Djordjevic o pederima, paradi, Evropi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gostujući u emisji Pink televizije "Pink Target" poznati roker Bora Djordjević izneo svoj stav o homoseksualcima, organizovanju parada, Evropi i porjeklu,ali...«
<idioterna> yang: jah, bukov je ane
<sasa84_> glihkar pogledala... že kokr se obnaša ....
<CrazyLemon> busanc.. kaj češ :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb chappie
<jabuk> Chappie (2015) 120 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (5,540 glasov) MT: 40/100
<jabuk> In the near future, crime is patrolled by an oppressive mechanized police force. When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he becomes the first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi704556569/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1823672/
<yang> Bora je kr za stose, pa dober muzkontr je http://jp.si/koncerti/20141008-Riblja_Corba/
<yang> pac ne mara gejev
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: a chappie je že na izposoji?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne :)
<sasa84_> glih včer sm si sposodla vhs theory of everything
<sasa84_> .imdb theory of everything
<jabuk> Theory of Everything  Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1766172/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ awesome.. po tem poglej Å¡e the imitation game
<yang> sasa84_: vi mate v rakeku se videoteko z VHSji ?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: sem tud vzela v filmoteki in pogledala :P
<sasa84_> yang: ja valda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kul! :)
<sasa84_> a v lj nimate več tega??
<CrazyLemon> meni sta bila oba zakon
<yang> mislim, da so vecinoma DVD tukaj
<yang> ne vem ne hodim ze kakih 10 let v videoteko
<CrazyLemon> the imitation game malo bl ker je happy end :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: men je bil o turingu ful v redu...pa dobr ga je spilu
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> no.. happy end
<sasa84_> yang: aja...pr nas so sam vhs kasete
<CrazyLemon> samomor je naredu
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno happy end
<yang> sasa84_: zanic slike je na vhs
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<CrazyLemon> HD je
<sasa84_> yang: sej videorekorder prklopm na komp, k je full hd!
<CrazyLemon> pa BR
<sasa84_> men se zdi ful bl filing film gledat na vhss
<sasa84_> a ne CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pač priklopiš full HD zaslon pa je full HD slika!
<sasa84_> jst ne vidm kle nobene panike
<idioterna> yang: "pac ne mara gejev" je isto kokr ce za hitlerja reces "pac ni maral zidov"
<yang> ne ni isto
<idioterna> res ne?
<yang> res
<idioterna> sej hitler ni nobenga zida ubil.
<yang> a bi moral vsi geje marat ?
<idioterna> zakaj bi se moral sploh kdo ukvarjat z geji?
<yang> sej ti tut moralesa ne maras
<yang> ker je gej verjetn
<idioterna> a pa pravim, da ne bi smel nastopat?
<idioterna> al pa da mu ne bi smel dovolt, da pohujsuje mladino?
<idioterna> pa tebe?
<idioterna> ker bora prav da geji ne bi smel bit del druzbe
<idioterna> kar pomeni da je asshole.
<idioterna> poleg tega da je isti kot hitler
<idioterna> ker hitler tut ni nobenga geja pretepu osebno
<anny_> lol
<yang> pac ne mara gejev, to je njegova pravica
<yang> pa da ne mara XYZ
<idioterna> njegova pravica je, da _ni gej_
<yang> sej ti tut ne maras katolikov pa ostalih
<idioterna> ce mu niso vsec geji
<yang> a si zato hitler
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> adolf himself
 * CrazyLemon da anny_ kokice... its gonna be a wild show
<idioterna> jaz mislim, da kristjani ne bi smel met volilne pravice
<idioterna> pa ce zapustijo domove bi morali nositi na levem rokavu oranzen kriz
<yang> no vids, bora je boljsi k ti, on ma zmer kriz okoli vratu
<idioterna> ne okol vratu
<idioterna> na levem rokavu.
<yang> :)
<idioterna> glede tega ne odstopam niti za milimeter
<idioterna> pa ce ni oranzen ne velja
<idioterna> saj nimam nic proti kristjanom
<idioterna> sam za sosede jih pa res ne bi hotu met.
<yang> nic nimas proti njim, sam pravis da so zabiti in da ne bi smel volit
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> isto kot bora za geje
<idioterna> ampak on ma pravico, js pa ne, al kako?
<yang> upam, da mas velik sosedov k hodjo k masi
<idioterna> nobenga nimam, k sm sred komunisticne soseske
<idioterna> mamo eno cerkev dost blizu, ampak odkar so obsodil tistga pedofila k je tam ordiniral ne zvonijo vec
<CrazyLemon> v upanju da molijo za njegovo dušo? žal nobena molitev ne pomaga..he's going to hell
 * anny__ joins the show
<anny__> http://postimg.org/image/q1f72q8vz/
<Seniorita> View image: 11034317 10204654508697680 802315621384547932 n
 * CrazyLemon checks the ladies under that pic
<anny__> lol...sem vedela, da mora pritisnit adult content ROFL
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> to si ti zanalašč naredila
<anny__> ja
 * anny__ ducks under the table
<CrazyLemon> sam da bi vsi utihnili.. pa klikali po nagih tetah
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/jebitese.jpg
<anny__> dolgo si to pacal
<idioterna> ja gimp je storasta zival
<idioterna> js pa premalkrat shopam
<anny__> photoshop je bolj eleganten
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LemG0cvc4oU
<Seniorita> The Kinks - Lola (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Official audio for Lola by The Kinks, released on Sanctuary Records. Subscribe to the official The Kinks channel for music videos, behind-the-scenes, live fo...«
<idioterna> yang: well
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: več ker film jst čakam? kingsman :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb kingsman
<jabuk> Kingsman: Tajna sluzba (2014) 129 min Action Adventure Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (70,351 glasov) MT: 59/100
<jabuk> A spy organization recruits an unrefined, but promising street kid into the agency's ultra-competitive training program, just as a global threat emerges from a twisted tech genius.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1901244185/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802144/
<CrazyLemon> .yt kingsman trailer
<jabuk> Kingsman: The Secret Service | Official Trailer 2 [HD] | 20th Century FOX (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl8F-8tR8to ♥19,873 ▶6,347,242
 * anny__ čaka Pepelko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zgleda kul :D
<idioterna> cak da najdem pic
<idioterna> za yanga
<sasa84_> damn, vidm d sm zamudila en show :D
<sasa84_> maš še kokice CrazyLemon? :D
<anny__> bo kdo kofetek....noč bo še dolga :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nope.. to je pa k zamujaš
<sasa84_> ej yang... a če se s kakšno bejbo poročim...a bi pršou na mojo poroko al ne?
<idioterna> js loh pridem nosit un transparent
<idioterna> "I HAVE A BIG SIGN"
<idioterna> pa se pomesam med protestnike
<CrazyLemon> pa puščica proti penisu ?
<anny__> I have a small d=&%$?
<CrazyLemon> big sign!
<idioterna> tut to loh ce koga potolaz
<anny__> size does not matter
<idioterna> no to ni cist res
<idioterna> sam pac to da so moski ful insecure about it je cist locen problem
<CrazyLemon> of course it matters
<idioterna> ja lih tot kokr cup size
<idioterna> lih tok
<idioterna> pac eni se palijo na bajse drugi pa na dachau manekenke
<idioterna> obratno je dost podobn
<anny__> bolje je piti kavo iz šalce za čaj kot turške šalčke
<CrazyLemon> meni recimo gre ful na jetra če imam premajhne nogavice
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. size matters
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon:  :D
<idioterna> js mejhnih stumfov sploh na nogo ne spravm
<idioterna> spdje mam 48, pa jih morm zguncat da ratajo udobni
<CrazyLemon> js jih spravim..sam ni prijetno
<anny__> kakšna je korelacija?
<sasa84_> al pa da je kakšen žep premajhen :\
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ti imaš big sign pa big feet
<idioterna> anny__: ni je.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ to je pa k maš velik telefon!
<anny__> obratna
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: ga ne dajem v žep.... :P
<idioterna> ja ni, ce bi bla obratna bi js mel mejhnga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ weirdo
<anny__> moramo suni vprašat
<anny__> otroci bi mogoče tudi vedeli :)
<idioterna> otroc zjutri z odprtimi usti gledajo
<idioterna> kko gre ati lulat
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> k more stojo nardit da zadane
<idioterna> sam sej jim razlozis v cem je fora
<idioterna> pa se jim pol ne zdi nc posebnga
<sasa84_> mi se tud ne zaklepamo v kopalnco...
<sasa84_> ne vidm panike, če se kopam pa fotr al pa mat uleti not
 * CrazyLemon likes his privacy
<idioterna> js tut, zato mam pa kriptirane diske
<lowkey> er
<sasa84_> haha :>
<sasa84_> oj lowkey
<anny__> hihi
<zdobbie> a zna kdo spraskat rezultate glasovanja? http://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/press/press-releases/2015/03/150304-roaming-and-open-internet-council-ready-for-talks-with-ep/
<Seniorita> Roaming and open internet: Council ready for talks with EP - Consilium
<Seniorita> »The Latvian presidency of the Council now has a mandate to start negotiations with the European Parliament on new rules to cut mobile phone roaming fees and safeguard open internet access. The mandate was agreed by member states at the Permanent Representatives Committee on 4 March 2015.«
<idioterna> zdobbie: ni jih se
<idioterna> http://www.consilium.europa.eu/register/en/content/out/?PUB_DOC=%3E0&RESULTSET=1&DOC_SUBJECT=VOTE&i=VT&ROWSPP=25&DOC_LANCD=EN&ORDERBY=DOC_DATE%20DESC&typ=SET&NRROWS=500&DOC_YEAR=2015
<Seniorita> Public votes - Consilium
<Seniorita> »Public Register - Public votes«
<anny__> ni Å¡e glasovanja
<idioterna> tle so, ampak so sam za 2 dni nazaj
<idioterna> tko da mogoce se niso objavljeni
<zdobbie> idioterna: na ja, ampak press release je od srede
<sasa84_> nč miški, grem :)
<idioterna> js ne vidm med temi od 5. maja
<idioterna> sasa84_: srecno
<anny__> in miška
<sasa84_> morm bit jutr čila za svoj praznik :D
<sasa84_> me fantje pelejo na izlet pol popoldne :P
<idioterna> fajn
<idioterna> nej ti se ksn zvonck naberejo
<idioterna> mi bomo tut nesl prababici
<sasa84_> idioterna: hočem klasično rožco...nagelj :D
<idioterna> ne vem ce raste zdele
<zdobbie> idioterna: ksn maj
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> ajde, lepo se mejte :)
<sasa84_> nočka :)
<anny__> tudi jaz grem ...gledat film :)
<dz0ny> A vesno?
<anny__> ja
<dz0ny> :)
<anny__> oldies goldies
<anny__> ln
<yang> jst mam nagelj v rezervi za jutri
<yang> dva sem pa ze oddal
<yang> so bli cisto pocen v trgovini
<idioterna> zdobbie: 5. marca sori
<idioterna> mal me pomlad daje ze
<yang> me prav zanima kaj hudica dela tae HDD sele na 55% je
<idioterna> pocasn je
<yang> 5400 rpm
<idioterna> yang: a to mas tist media player? :)
<yang> media player ?
<idioterna> utilite al kva je ze
<yang> ne
<yang> x200
<yang> thinkpad
<yang> utlite je ful hitr k ma SSD disk
<lynxlynxlynx> lenovo vgrajuje sw ritna vrata, tako da si ne zasluži več prometa
<yang> ja ta x200 lahko deblobas
<yang> BIOS lahko sflasas
<yang> samo je tezje kot sem mislil
<yang> rabs en kup elektronike za to dosezt
<yang> morda lahko idioterna pomaga, on ma mal izkusenj z elektroniko, pa bom dal za en sok al pa kislo vodo
<lynxlynxlynx> to nič ne pomaga
<lynxlynxlynx> sebi že rešiš problem (će ne lavfaš istih oken gor, je itak že mimo), lenovo pa ne dobi nobenega signala, da naj ne dela neumnosti
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-08
<msev_> dz0ny, a mas cajt
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -3°C @08.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severnik 0.4 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:16, Sončni zahod: 16:55:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 27min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev_> a moram js posebi dovolit google earthu da se poveže na nek moj server
<msev_> npr. http://mojlocalip:8080/dump1090/data.json
<msev_> k v temu data.json-u fejkam kml file z določenimi koordinatnimi podatki
<msev_> pa bi rd zj odpru v google earth
<msev_> in pol nardim vse tko po temu filmu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6ZfOwONCrI
<Seniorita> dump1090 gge hack - YouTube
<Seniorita> »dump1090 serves kml file format instead of json. It's a quick and dirty hack done by me. Works fine. No DB. Just HTML server.«
<msev_> v google chromu pa vidm podatke če grem na un naslov, in so v pravi datotečni strukturi (kml)
<msev_> torej vprašanje, a moram google earthu posebno dovoliti, da se poveže na kakšne custom serverje?
<msev_> a mu ubuntu preprečuje?
<R33D3M33R> A kdo ve kaj je #ubuntu-slo in zakaj je +i? (Nanj namreč kaže topic v kanalu #slovenia)
<Gregor3000> dobro jutro....
<Gregor3000> a ma kdo viška kako pcie 2.0 kartico? recimo kak RAdeon HD 4xxx serije?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> aja graficno
<idioterna> sm meu, pa sm ze senkal
<Gregor3000> ja al pa nvidia GT 650
<Gregor3000> evo našel nvidia 630 - nekaj me zanima kako dolgo ima nvidia podporo za kartice?
<Gregor3000> a jaz prav vidim ja je 630 nekaj podobnega kot radeon 3650 ?
<idioterna> ej pojma nimam
<idioterna> js mam tist k je v intel cpuju
<idioterna> pa je ful premocno za to kar js rabm
<Gregor3000> :-D ja sej... ne vem saj tale ko je zdaj noter je tudi ok, samo ne vem zakaj se cela zadeva sesuva
<Gregor3000> lahko d azaradi zvočnega čipa, ki še vedno dela težave. včasih ga enostavno ne najde. VIA pa linux to ne gre skupaj. čeprav je realtekov čip
<idioterna> kako se sesuva
<idioterna> a se kar obesi al dobis kaksen error kje
<Gregor3000> recimo pri enemy territory  -po kakih 45 sekund slika zmrzne in zvok je v takem loopu, potem pa slika izgine in to je to. nič ne morem ne v drugo konzolo, nič lahko samo tresetiram. ko resetiram izgubim zvok (kaže dummy output). zato moram ugasnit, izklopit elektriko in se nato v zvočnikih začuje po kaih 15 sekundah tak klick (izgubijo singal?!) nato pa dam elektriko nazaj in se vse normalno naloži
<Gregor3000> bizarno.
<Gregor3000> podobno se zgodi v jdoom.
<Gregor3000> pa prej je minecraft delal OK nato pa se je zadnjič enkrat podobno zgodilo
<Gregor3000> tako da smo potem omjeni na DOS igre :-)
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km  J od ČRNOMLJA @08/03/2015 10:43:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.52+N,+15.22+E
<idioterna> Gregor3000: kaj mas pa zaeno grafo?
<Gregor3000> prboom dela samo tam ni openGL
<idioterna> ja sej to je ocitno driver
<Gregor3000> radeon 9600 XT 256 MB AGP
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> staro
<Gregor3000> ja staro
<idioterna> ker driver pa mas?
<idioterna> fglrx?
<Gregor3000> samo drugače dela
<Gregor3000> ne seveda ne.
<Gregor3000> to je stari ATI radeon iz 2003 :-D
<Gregor3000> glmark2 vredu dela samo zadnja 2 testa mu ne upse naredit
<Gregor3000> je kar temen ekran
<Gregor3000> sem razmišljal da bi dodal egders ppa, samo ne vem če se sploh kaj izboljšuje na teh starih zadevah
<idioterna> ker driver mas
<idioterna> v /var/log/Xorg.0.log ti izpise kaj uporablja
<Gregor3000> v dmesg piše 2.36.0
<Gregor3000> samo malo...
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  S od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @08/03/2015 10:51:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.24+E
<Gregor3000> r300 je čip, verzija driverja je 15.0 ?!?
<Gregor3000> je to to?
<Gregor3000> no pač default ki je na 14.04 LTS
<gregor3000nadrug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10561273/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<gregor3000nadrug> evo takle je xorg log
<gregor3000nadrug> pa dmesg če kaj pomeni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10561287/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<msev_> a kdo ve zakaj nebi google earth mogu dostopat do nekga serverja
<msev_> custom serverja
<msev_> a je treba kšn dialout nastavt al kj
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ubuntu-slo je bil prvi ubuntu.si kanal.. ampak ker to ni bilo pravilno poimenovanje je s tem namenom narejen ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bi mogu bit narejen redirect iz ubuntu-slo na -si ampak očitno ni
<msev_> najboljš da naredite še ubuntu-svn :D
<CrazyLemon> tadej vidim da si ti dodan kot owner na #slovenia .. dej spremeni topic :)
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/+ArtemRussakovskii/posts/CMLJL81LAzS
<Seniorita> Earlier this week, I dropped a hint that Android 5.1 could be released this…
<Seniorita> »Earlier this week, I dropped a hint that Android 5.1 could be released this week. It hasn't happened yet, but 5.1 is so close, I can almost smell it.The… - Artem Russakovskii – Google+«
<CrazyLemon> so close!
<R33D3M33R> Gregor3000: jaz imam eno 6600GT (daj na ZS če te zanima)
<R33D3M33R> PCI-E seveda
<Gregor3000> mislim da bom šel z novo 630, zgleda da je solidna. upam sam da dela na tej kišti. ker bios ima dodano podporo z radeon : Patch ATI-HD4550 PCIE VGA card.  Patch ATI-HD4890 PCIE VGA card. Patch ATI-HD4650 PCIE VGA card. Patch ATI-HD4350 PCIE VGA card. Patch ATI-HD4830 PCIE VGA card. Patch ATI-HD4670 PCIE VGA card.
<Gregor3000> tole os kao uradno podprte na matični plošči z najnovejšim BIOS. amapk upam da bo 630, ki ima deklarirano da podpria Pcie 1.1. delovala.
<R33D3M33R> Gregor3000: ne vem, Å¡koda denarja ... jaz ti 6600GT npr. podarim :P
<R33D3M33R> naj bi delala
<Gregor3000> :-)
<Gregor3000> ja bom razmislil... čeravno to je šibkejša od HD 3650 (tako na hitro sem pogledal)
<R33D3M33R> aha, no če kupuješ nekaj konkretnega, potem škoda denarja za 630 ...
<Gregor3000> s čim se pa 6600 GT primerja?
<Gregor3000> aja to je podobno kot je zdaj noter.
<Gregor3000> :-)
<R33D3M33R> 6600 GT je tako ali tako prastara, jaz sem mislil, da jo boš imel samo za prazgodovinske igre
<Gregor3000> ampak 630 pa kaže da je podob no hitra kot 3650
<R33D3M33R> ok, za koliko jo pa npr. dobiš?
<Gregor3000> ja sej v glavnem so to stare igre
<Gregor3000> 50 EUR+ poštnina če jo seved aše imajo. pa silen je :-)
<Gregor3000> silent
<R33D3M33R> aha, no, kot sem rekel ... precenjena
<R33D3M33R> za tako zmogljivost bi morala stati tam 30€
<Gregor3000> ja to pa sigurno. morala bi biti ene 30
<Gregor3000> evo
<Gregor3000> jinx
<dz0ny> msev_: na portu 80 mora bit
<dz0ny> uporabi z ngrok pa ti bo delal, zacasno
<msev_> zakaj more bit pa ravno na portu 80
<dz0ny> taka so pravila :)
<msev_> a pol mislš da če bom napisal http://mojip:80/dump1090/data.json da bo delal?
<msev_> v google earthu
<dz0ny> http://mojip/dump1090/data.json
<Gregor3000> ja nič moram otroke pelat venna igrišče. se vidimo....
<dz0ny> mora delat
<msev_> ok
<dz0ny> hehe sem prebral otroke delat :>
<msev_> bom probov majstr :D
<msev_> neradi dz0ny
<msev_> Å¡izldizl
<dz0ny> use ngrok
<dz0ny> msev_: also share that url
<dz0ny> let me see
<dz0ny> ponavad majo isp blokiran za zunanji svet :)
<msev_> sm ti na pm dau
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa mi? a smo smeti?? si niti linka ne zaslužimo al kaj??
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev_> haha
<msev_> sj nemorš dostopat nora limona
<CrazyLemon> do http://mojip res ne!
 * CrazyLemon pošlata sasa84 
<msev_> bom pol shareov k bo delujoče, sam da mi neboš uhekov :D
<msev_> hehe
<Sky[x]> msev_: kaj sploh delas?
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno? probleme! :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<msev_> hahaha
<msev_> sledim avionom Sky[x]
<msev_> nekateri avioni pošiljajo ADS-B sporočila, ki jih z rtl-sdr donglom sprejemam
<msev_> in pol njihove koordinate pipam v nek kml file na nekem serveju al neki tazga
<Sky[x]> aha tracking system potem
<msev_> in pač rd bi si prikazoval te aviončke v google earthu
<idioterna> kam je zdej su gregor
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> s froci vn
<idioterna> tut dobr
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon...Å¡e, Å¡e!!!
<sasa84> brb
<Sky[x]> msev:  sej ne rabis ravno google earth za prikazovanje, lahko uporabis tudi kaj drugega kot je OpenLayers mogoce ?
<msev_> morda
<msev_> sj drgač google maps že prikazuje native
<msev_> sam rabš online zmerm
<msev_> pr google earthu ni nujn k neki cacha
<msev_> + je zanimiv k je v 3d
<msev_> pa loh pol še dodaš komponento višine
<msev_> predvsem zarad tega bi rd
<msev_> sj tut če na začetku nau delal mogoče lah modificiramo tist kml da bo tut višino prikazoval
<msev_> poglej si od tega tipa naprej posnetke http://www.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/2fpncu/quick_and_dirty_hack_of_net_ioc_of_dump1090/
<Seniorita> Quick and dirty hack of net_io.c of dump1090 : RTLSDR
<Seniorita> »19 points and 5 comments so far on reddit«
<msev_> na njegovem youtube kanalu, pol ta 3-ji posnetek na to tematiko ma tut višine
<msev_> djte probat če lah dostopate do kml podatkov http://127.0.0.1:8080/dump1090/data.json
<msev_> js lahko prek chroma
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Ta spletna stran ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ NE!?!? :((
<Sky[x]> lol :>
<msev_> kko ne če mam ngroka :D
<CrazyLemon> pol kopiraj ngrok link.. ne pa localhost
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev_> neznam :)
<CrazyLemon> kako ne znaš
<msev_> piše tunnel status online
<CrazyLemon> ko zalaufaš ngrok
<CrazyLemon> ti piše link
<msev_> druzga pa ne piše
<msev_> a pol morm server downloadat k zj sm klient
<CrazyLemon> Tunnel Status                 online
<CrazyLemon> Version                       1.7/1.7
<CrazyLemon> Forwarding                    http://23dc06c0.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:80
<CrazyLemon> Forwarding                    https://23dc06c0.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:80
<CrazyLemon> tko piše
<Seniorita> Welcome stranger
<Seniorita> Welcome stranger
<CrazyLemon> tole spodaj je tvoj ngrok link.. za zunanji svet! :)
<msev_> nope
<msev_> nerazumem
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne :D
<CrazyLemon> kako zalaufaš ngrok?
<msev_> ngrok
<msev_> v terminalu
<msev_> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> a imaš ngrok binary?
<msev_>  ngrok localhost:8080
<msev_> tkole sm zalaufov
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ngrok 8080
<msev_> aha vidm
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> končno si spregledal :p
<msev_> Forwarding                    http://2c4b5987.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:8080
<msev_> Forwarding                    https://2c4b5987.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:8080
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<msev_> nevem zakaj ni avionov
<msev_> pa tut sploh ni  kml file kle kr vidte
<msev_> ni to isto kr vidm js če vtipkam tist ip
<CrazyLemon> restuarant?restaurant?
<msev_> ja typo čak a vidš ti zj prov al kko
<CrazyLemon> js vidim sam json :)
<msev_> zakaj js vidm če tale ngrok link klinknem vidm google maps
<msev_> pa ure pa tabelo
<CrazyLemon> no.. to tudi js vidim če kliknem na link
<CrazyLemon> sam js sm gledal data.json
<msev_> aja
<msev_> no sj to
<msev_> ta je  fejkan kml
<msev_> in to bi rd spravu v google earth
<msev_> bom zj probov
<msev_> zj sm izklopu
<msev_> it morm na en rojstn dan, bomo zvečer nadaljeval če boste za :D
<msev_> hvala dz0ny CrazyLemon Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> na r.d. ob enih?  a si 7 star? :P
<msev_> ne na eno 60-letnico no
<msev_> :D
<msev_> ni to žurka ponoč
<CrazyLemon> aja.. no podobno i guess :D
<msev_> učer nism mogu it žurat zvečer
<msev_> k bi biu preveč zmatran dons hehe
<msev_> no morm it
<msev_> brb
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od ČRNOMLJA @08/03/2015 13:32:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.52+N,+15.22+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6301/firefox-developer-edition-se-v-planku-ne-odpre-kot-svoja-ikona
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42836#Comment_42836
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42837#Comment_42837
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42838#Comment_42838
<zdobbie> v planku?
<CrazyLemon> na planke!
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/24UR/status/574617208153849856
<Seniorita> Oddaja 24UR POP TV on Twitter: "Politična akcija slovenske cerkve: podpise za razpis referenduma o zakonski zvezi zbirali kar v cerkvah, po maši."
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> lih zdaj mi je sestra povedala da je podpisala danes ko je bila pri maši :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: in zakaj ti nisi podpisal?
<LorD_DDooM> Ker ne hodi k maši .. dddddd
<zdobbie> INFIDEL
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42839#Comment_42839
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42840#Comment_42840
<msevph> A slucajn veste zakaj mi nexus 5 ne ponud opcije usb tetheringa z ubuntom
<CrazyLemon> because its sux..buy an iphone!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2015-03-08-20-00-29.png
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš.. "ponudi"
<msevph> Men ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flash: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42841#Comment_42841
<msevph> Android 4.4.3
<msevph> Pa en star xfce mint
<CrazyLemon> what the hell
<msevph> Posivljen mam usb internet
<msevph> Mogu sm en app nalozit lol
<msevph> Oz. neki v developer nastavitvah kliknt
<CrazyLemon> msevph zakaj za vraga imaš android 4.4.3 na nexus 5ki?????
<msevph> Zto k je baje ful bugov na 5.0
<dz0ny> baje čist nič ne dela
<dz0ny> še klicat ne moreš
<dz0ny> je janša v intervuju rekel
<CrazyLemon> če janša tko pravi.. pol bom downgradeal
<msevph> Lol
<msevph> Ne tok hudo ni
<msevph> Ampak taki naslovi kot 15 bugs in android 5 te mal odvrnejo ;)
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @08.03.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% vzhodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:09, Kulminacija: 11:17:24, Sončni zahod: 17:01:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @08.03.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:30:12, Kulminacija: 11:14:09, Sončni zahod: 16:58:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 27min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> js bom se mal pocaku da gre xposed na 5.0
<pitastrudl> stabilno :p
<pitastrudl> pa da se custom romi mal stabilizirajo
<dz0ny> janša to prepovedal
<dz0ny> sam čistokrvni pa to
<yang> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/15/03/08/1339254/lenovo-still-shipping-laptops-with-superfish
<Seniorita> Lenovo Still Shipping Laptops With Superfish - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »Ars Technica reports that weeks after Lenovo said it would stop selling computers with Superfish adware installed, it's still there for many purchasers of the company's laptops.From the article:Based on the experience of Ars readers Chai Trakulthai and Laura Buddine, Lenovo overstated both assura...«
<CrazyLemon> ko se bodo custom romi stabilizirali pa xposed bil na 5.0
<CrazyLemon> bom js bil na 5.1
<CrazyLemon> bugs free!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> o
<anny_> ven me meče zarad Platona!
<idioterna> mene pa zarad t-2
<anny_> idioterna, poglej ta dva stavka
<yang> :)
<anny_> B) Because if virtue can be shown to be knowledge, they will have established that virtue must be teachable.			
<anny_> C) Because if virtue is something besides knowledge, they will have established that virtue must not be teachable.
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> oba pravilna
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> ugotovila Å¡ele v 7 poskusu
<idioterna> sam v resnici nicesar ne trdita
<idioterna> razen razmerje med dvema recema, ki bodisi sta, ali pa nista resnicni
<anny_> poleg so bile še 4 druge možnosti
<idioterna> js sm sicer trdno preprican da je virtue knowledge
<anny_> ali obratno?
<anny_> knowledge is virtue?
<anny_> sokrat se ne strinja
<anny_> dost imam za danes
<idioterna> knowledge is knowledge.
<idioterna> tko da ce je virtue knowledge to ne izkljucuje tega, da velja obratno
<idioterna> da se naucit
<anny_> moram se pohvalit..za esej o programiranju sem dobila vse točke
<idioterna> lepo
<idioterna> a ga das zdej za prebrat
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> skoda
<anny_> dam na konus
<anny_> *koncu
<idioterna> moj dirty mind je to takoj sparsal v nekej cist druzga
<idioterna> ta konus.
<anny_> sistem je res zanimivo zastavljen - najprej moraš oceniti 5 drugih in na koncu še sebe
<anny_> kje so nam na faksu dali možnost, da se sami ocenimo?
<yang> mi smo mel to moznost ze na srednji soli
<anny_> in če se ne oceniš, ti odbijejo 20%
<yang> idioterna: pr albertu
<idioterna> na polanah je blo kr dost tega pr razlicnih predmetih
<anny_> no...mislim, da sem imela možnost pri dveh ustnih izpitih
<anny_> pri vajah pa no way
<idioterna> na fmf pa ni nc kej dost k je vesolje tako da
<idioterna> ni prov dost prostora za razlicno interpretacijo v dodiplomskem studiju
<idioterna> pol se ze zakomplicira
<anny_> res je
<anny_> ugotovila sem, da so tudi matematične znanosti subjektivne
<anny_> *lahko subjektivne
<yang> baje da doktorji matematike ne znajo vec postevanke do 100
<yang> oz pol 1+1 ni vec dve al kako ze
<yang> znajo zakomplicirat
<anny_> ne, dopuščen je prostor za interpretacijo
<yang> to je kot bi poslal idioterno sortirat maile od tajnic za kaksen teden
<idioterna> ja bodisi je podrocje ki ni diskretno, bodisi se ni noben zracunu
<CrazyLemon> to vsak prvošolček pove.. ko dobi črno piko :D
<idioterna> pa pol ne mors vedet
<idioterna> yang: ne stekam te fore
<idioterna> sortirat maile?
<idioterna> sej to racunalnik dela
<idioterna> zakaj bi js?
<yang> idioterna: ja pac, tist je nezahteven task
<CrazyLemon> by date prvo v eno smer.. nato v drugo :DD
<idioterna> aja to un k
<idioterna> na napacn stolpc title klikne
<idioterna> pa ji po subjectu uredi
<idioterna> pa pol pride "wtf ne razumem kako mi ureja cudn"
<idioterna> "tle je sobota tle pa pol kr sreda"
<yang> hehe
<anny_> sam res...koliko je tega "računalnik se je zmotu" :)
<anny_> "nekaj je zamešal"
<yang> zadnjic sem dobil pri fotru prepoved dostopa do racunalnika
<yang> ker je rekla zena njegova da sem neki delu in ni blo "isto k prej" , putty ikono sem dal na namizje
<anny_> idioterna, shranila sem 7 esejev, ki jih dobiš, ko bomo zaključili vse skupaj
<anny_> en je pisal - mislim, da je ženska - da je zaposlen pri googlu
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> hvala
<anny_> drug je programer stare šole, ki se je v 90.-ih igral z led lučkami
<msevph> Dz0ny a greva naprej probat s tistmu kml-jem etc
<msevph> A mas cas?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jsm se tut v 90s to igral
<idioterna> ampak nism programer stare sole :)
<anny_> si si
<dz0ny> msev: a bi prilimal public url no :)
<yang> ziher v lispu programiras, zdej se pa zmisljujes :)
<dz0ny> ngrok ti iz lokalnega ip nardi globalnega
<dz0ny> in lame terms
<dz0ny> :>
<msevph> Lol bom
<CrazyLemon> msevph a ga bereš kako je nesramen.. kr lame ti pravi :(
<msevph> Ni res, dzony je gentleman :)
<anny_> +1
<msevph> A sam ngrok 8080?
<msev_> dzony a je to to -> Forwarding                    http://2c4b5987.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:8080
<msev_> Forwarding                    https://2c4b5987.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:8080
<msev_> a ni to to :D
<yang> http://prikid.eu/zoo-animals-1/?gclid=CLuvoYfOmcQCFQLMtAodP3UAFw
<Seniorita> BIG FACE - Zoo Animals - PRIKID
<dz0ny> neki dela
<dz0ny> planeData : "M 1.9565564,41.694305 C 1.7174505,40.497708 1.6419973,38.448747 " +
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: firefox developer edition se v planku ne odpre kot svoja ikona  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42842#Comment_42842
<msev_> dzony 127.0.0.1:4040 ?
<msev_> tole je pod web interface v ngrok-u
<msev_> pa tm se vid tist kml file k ga dela skript
<dz0ny> msev_: tist je pa da se šijuna ograš
<dz0ny> ./dump1090 --ifile /path/to/binfile
<dz0ny> špijuna igraš :>
<dz0ny> tebe zanima sam http://2c4b5987.ngrok.com -> 127.0.0.1:8080
<msev_> sm mislu da v nekem čudnem narečju govoriš sm te že hotu vprašat :D
<dz0ny> no sam to si ti pognal brez waypointov svojih
<msev_> aja pa res
<msev_> ni dost paketov od avionov
<msev_> bom ti povedov k bom dobu lan pa lon
<msev_> aha zle je
<msev_> zle bi moral bit prever Å¡e enkrat
<dz0ny> nc ni
<dz0ny> a to mas un rtlsdr?
<msev_> <coordinates>14.423508,46.046585</coordinates>
<msev_> jp
<msev_> a gledaš ta data.json in kako sploh prideš do njega prek tega ngrok linka
<msev_> k js recimo če dam svoj ip:8080/dump1090/data.json pridem do tega
<msev_> weird kaj delam narobe :)
<msev_> če grem pa prek ngrok linka pa ne najdem tega data.json
<dz0ny> http://2c4b5987.ngrok.com/dump1090/data.json
<msev_> ja to lej sj so koordinate
<msev_> pa spreminjajo se koordinate k se premika avion
<dz0ny> sam men nc ne pokaze :)
<msev_> bom probov tole napisat notr v google earth
<dz0ny> to moras zihr v ie gledat :>
<msev_> lawl
<msev_> kaj ti ne pokaže ne dojamem? :)
<msev_> a v google earthu?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> ta kordinata men pokaže v jemnu
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> a si se tja preselu
<msev_> nope
<msev_> men isto koordinato v dump1090 pokaže
<msev_> aha
<dz0ny> https://www.google.si/maps/place/14%C2%B031'53.1%22N+45%C2%B050'32.1%22E/@13.8259588,45.7910973,8z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=sl
<msev_> pol pa mogoče koordinate niso v pravem formatu?
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<dz0ny> da :)
<msev_> sam to ni issue trenutno :), trenutno je issue da se mi noče g.earth povezat na ta server (niti na ngrokov ne)
<dz0ny> http://feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?url=http%3A%2F%2F2c4b5987.ngrok.com%2Fdump1090%2Fdata.json
<Seniorita> Feed Validator Results: http://2c4b5987.ngrok.com/dump1090/data.json
<msev_> dzony aves kva je
<msev_> te koordinate  14.649719,45.855351 moraš nalimat v google earthu tkole: 45.855351, 14.649719 ...in dobiš prov
<msev_> a nakonc datoteke je neki narobe
<msev_> line 39
<msev_> pač nesme bit tistga zaklepaja
<msev_> a kako
<msev_> a tuki v skriptu vidš napako s temu zaklepajem http://pastie.org/private/ugo4xphfd1kzwlaix7s9bq
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<msevph> Ce nek program lahko startam iz terminala, kako naredim da ga bom lahko startov tut z double clickom
<msevph> Dvojnim klikom*
<msevph> Zagnal*
<msevph> Se opravicujem za anglizme lol
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> msevph: kako pa ga startaš iz terminala?
<msev> pot do njega
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kaj pa se zgodi ob dvokliku?
<msevph> Nc
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kaj pa piše v vsebinskem meniju ob desnem kliku?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> (prva opcija)
<msevph> Nevem zle k sm ugasnu
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> načeloma bi moralo delat
<anny_> gemo ajat
<anny_> ln
<msev> ta program "mwp" moram povlečt v terminal in enter prtisnem in odpre
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> msev: ker distro?
<msevph> Nevem ksn let str linux mint xfce
<msevph> Al pa 2 leti :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kakšen je tip datoteke (output `file pot/do/datoteke`)
<msevph> Sam mal da prizgem
<msevph> Kind: executable
<msevph> Owner root, a je to problem
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> najbrž ne
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ker file manager?
<msevph> Thunar
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> če klikneš desno na datoteko, piše prva stvar v meniju Execute?
<msevph> Ja
<msevph> In nc ne naredi
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> nimam pojma
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> lahko bi program gledal, če je pripet na kak terminal ali ne
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ampak tut to ni verjetno
<msevph> K na drugem laptopu mi pa ne dela tegs
<msevph> Tega
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> naredi novga uporabnika, relogin, tam probaj
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> če bo, veš da so zborkane xfce nastavitve uporabnika
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> instaliraj drug DE, ...
<msevph> Tnx za tip
<msevph> Mej se, picim
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-07
<pitastrudl> .yt willst du
<jabuk> Robin Schulz & Alligatoah - Willst Du (Offical Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<zdobbie> NEIN
<pitastrudl> awrum :(
<pitastrudl> warum*
<idioterna> bernie won maine 65:36
<idioterna> tok da veste.
<napsy> oh, it's on again
<zdobbie> debato so tud mel
<CrazyLemon> transmission all over the media :D
<CrazyLemon> +is
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km  S od KOČEVJA @05/03/2016 19:07:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.85+E
<slax0r> fuck yea :)
<napsy> juyrto
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> juyrto tut tebi
<napsy> a bo kj zanimivga letos na webcamp?
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: https://wlan-si.net/sl/blog/2016/03/07/sodeluj-na-google-summer-of-code-2016/
<zdobersek> make some money kiddo
<zdobersek> napsy: Gandalfar bo rekrutiru za insurgency
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<napsy> mi tut iscemo, btw
<napsy> se vedn
<slax0r> dafuq is gandalfar, dafuq is insurgency
<dz0ny> slax0r: terroriste se grejo, stay away from it :>
<slax0r> k :)
 * slax0r crawls back to his salt mine
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=raspberry-pi-3&num=1
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi 3 Benchmarks vs. Eight Other ARM Linux Boards - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<zdobbie> dons dubu rpi3!
<msev-> wuu wuuu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sorry to hear that :/
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je wifi chip obupn na rpi3
<dz0ny> it's broadcom :)
<msev-> še zmerm maš ethernet porte :D
<slax0r> porte, as in, plural?
<CrazyLemon> porte as in onE PORT you combine that and you get porte
<msev-> lolol
<msev-> mau sm failov ampak ok
<msev-> :D
<msev-> iz all ok
<zdobbie> ahhhhhh
<zdobbie> zoperilu sem si nos
<msev-> supr
<msev-> pol lah končn dihaš
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako učinkovit je operil ampak js sm uporabljal neko zadevo s slano vodo in je fckin effective
<CrazyLemon> ene 6+ ur brez težav dihaš
<msev-> ja operil je sigurn bl učinkovit k slana voda no
<msev-> če ti vnetje zmanjša
<zdobersek> okus bom izgubil za par dni, ampak damn
<msev-> stisne kapilare v nosu da ne prepuščajo tok vode v tkivo, tko da se zmanjša vnetje :)
<CrazyLemon> !g maresyl
<Pepelka> Maresyl 1,0 mg/ml, pršilo za nos | Lekarnar.com - spletna lekarna http://www.lekarnar.com/izdelki/maresyl-1-0-mg-ml-prsilo-za-nos
<CrazyLemon> tole rocks ^
<msev-> aja vidš
<msev-> ni sam slana voda
<msev-> ksilometazolin
<CrazyLemon> sej nism napisal da je samo slana voda
<CrazyLemon> "neko zadevo S slano vodo"
<msev-> PoliticLemon
<msev-> bi mogu met nickname
<CrazyLemon> ti pa bi mogu met nickname PovrsnoBeremsev- :>
<msev-> tko če mene prašaš so vsi mal bolši od operila
<msev-> npr olynth ha ma še hialuronsko kislino k vlaži sluznico
<msev-> nasic ma Å¡e dekspantenol not k pomaga obnovit sluznico
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je tvoja sluznica vlažna??
 * CrazyLemon lols
<zdobersek> ha
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> ha
<zdobersek> ha
<dz0ny> he is asking about rectum... I would be worried...
<dz0ny> if he*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti sam o rectumu razmišljaš? :D
<dz0ny> if*
<msev-> trollz
<dz0ny> I worry about all aspects
<zdobbie> do you mean, asspects?
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<msev-> ja dz0ny I told him like it is
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh no you didnt
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/hh81ZMCknMbAI/giphy.gif
<msev-> and no ur rectum is safe so far
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> what did I walk into?
<slax0r> do I want to read the backlog?
<zdobersek> backlog? you too?
<zdobbie> :| Netflix je PIA proxije blokiru
<yang> zdobbie: ##vpn
<yang> tam ti dajo enga zastonj
<zdobbie> aha, OK
<zdobbie> not problematic at all
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Get Notes Simple Note Taking App Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hFtuAXX_ED0/get-notes-simple-note-taking-app-linux
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/x4WreMl.gifv
<Pepelka> 2 cyclists out for a ride in Africa were chased by an Ostrich down a road. You can see why the Ostrich one of the world's fastes
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc081JmUMAAO5Xb.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie old
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Save And Restore The Unity Session In Ubuntu (Using A Script)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hF0pEGU3FtA/how-to-save-and-restore-unity-session.html
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/706837858410168321
<Pepelka> Mikko Hypponen auf Twitter: "This is what the KeRanger ticketing system looks like now (for the account № published in the Palo Alto blog post). https://t.co/OoF8lEoM6e"
<sbx> yeahhhhh!!!
<sbx> kdo prisoten?
<CrazyLemon> yeaaaaaah!!
<CrazyLemon> no
<sbx> ircam z raspberry PI 3-ke. :)
<CrazyLemon> sorry to hear that
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sbx> včeraj sem nabavil še 20" lenovo ekran za 25€, pivotiranega imam vertikalno :)
<yang> Tale kombi sem videl na cesti http://www.isp.si/
<Pepelka> I.S.P.d.o.o. - I.S.P.d.o.o.
<Pepelka> »Podjetje za projektiranje, servis in montažo strojnih inštalacij, protipožarnih sistemov, požarne varnosti. Prodaja toplotnih črpalk, peči ter solarnih sistemov. Plotanje in kopiranje.«
<napsy> I don't get it
<yang> kombi s tem reklamnim napisom
<yang> sem mislil, da so I.S.P. kot pac ISP
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg0pO9VG1J8
<Pepelka> Voters For Trump Ad - SNL - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Americans (Taran Killam, Vanessa Bayer, Bobby Moynihan, Aidy Bryant, Beck Bennett, Kyle Mooney) offer insight into why they'll be voting for Donald Trump. Su...«
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> Don't yoyu like Melany ?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Microsoft Applies for Patent On Convergence Style ‘PhonePad’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3Oc6vjP3czo/microsoft-windows-convergence-patent-phonepad
<idioterna> kva je pa melany
<yang> Melany Trump
<idioterna> ne poznam
<yang> tista, k pada na lepoto
<idioterna> se zmer ne poznam
<pitastrudl> kako da berača odvrnem, nimam srca da ga odjebem, dajat dnarja pa tut nemorm k ga še sam sploh ne zaslužm
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl odvisno kakšne vrste berač je
<yang> pitastrudl: vprasaj ga ce je lacen in mu kupi sendvic
<CrazyLemon> a je tiste vrste ki potem gre v mercedesa
<CrazyLemon> in da delež šefu
<yang> marsikateri ti bo rekel "nisem lacen, sem ze jedel" ali kaksen drug izgovor, ce porablja denar za to da se zadane
<CrazyLemon> ali je tiste vrste berač, ki ti pravi 'potrebujem samo še 14 evrov zame in za otroka da gremo na avtobus", v bistvu pa je potrebuje fix
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi tadrugim dam kakšen cent..
<CrazyLemon> taprvim pa ne
<yang> takmu reces, da je njegov avtobus ze odpeljal
<CrazyLemon> tisti taprvi so večinoma pri trgovskih centrih
<yang> pitastrudl: hrane ne bo mogel vnovciti za zadet se in na tak nacin mu dejansko pomagas
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki pa res nimajo denarja in so dejansko brezdomci.. ti pa zanimivo ne prosijo za kak cent/evro
<yang> CrazyLemon: tisti ki fehtarijo za sefe, so ponavadi razni romuni
<CrazyLemon> zadnjic pa sm tudi videl enga domacina v trenirki.. ni zgledal kot berač pa je šel po parkirišču in prosil za kak evro
<CrazyLemon> yang vem ja
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne mores se nic z njim pogovarjati, ker zna reci samo "fala"
<yang> sef ga zjutraj pripelje, zvecer pa odpelje
<yang> in  mu pobere ves zasluzek
<yang> pitastrudl: unemu, ki prodaja kralje ulice tud komot lahko kupis revijo
<yang> sem ze videl zenske in upokojenke prodajati to revijo
<yang> pitastrudl: drugace pa mu das miloscino na tri nacine lahko - 1. to da gre za dober namen (hrana), 2. to da mu das prostovoljno 3. to da ne pricakujes nic v zameno, ker si dal
<pitastrudl> yang CrazyLemon vem za tiste z kralji ulice, te so legit. dons sm sreču neko žensko, pravi da kao nima nikjer spati, da je iz avstrije, njen fant pa iz nizozemske pa da sta dobila kao spalne vreče od rdečga križa itd itd. pa vedno te vprašajo če znam anglešk
<pitastrudl> rekla je da je kao iz avstrije
<pitastrudl> niti kančka naglasa
<pitastrudl> pa slišal se je da je slovenka, kako je naglaševala angleške besede
<pitastrudl> sm pol reku aufwiedersehen pa viel gluck pa me je čudn gledala
<pitastrudl> pa to štorijo skoraj isto sem slišal, samo od enega tipa, ki sem mu že dal nekaj drobiža
<pitastrudl> ene 2 mesca nazaj
<pitastrudl> na istem kraju...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon tam pri lidlu, pri krožnem, ko je isto mcdonalds
<pitastrudl> v obeh primerih sem dobil vprašanje če imam kaj placa za prespati al neki
<msev-> k nm je v lekarno skoz en berač hodu po igle
<msev-> preklet đanks
<msev-> totalno razfukan obraz od droge
<msev-> folk mu pa Å¡e kr dnar dal pred hofrjam al pa lidlom
<pitastrudl> ma sej tut enga vidm po kopru skos, pač ga večkrat vidm, pa kr pač medtem ko hodiš pa on hodi mimo pa vpraša "maš kak cent mogoče" pa gre že kr mim ker dvomi da bo dobil
<pitastrudl> morm si od CrazyLemon-a kolo si sposodit da bom Å¡vignil mimo vseh teh ljudi
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> .yt piercing light mako
<jabuk> Warsongs - Piercing Light (Mako Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqqc2FHf9Ug
<yang> pitastrudl: sej tut narkomanu lahko kupis sendvic zakaj ne, glih tko je clovk
<yang> ce pa mu das 1 eur, pa ves da bo dal za drogo
<yang> ponavad kar nafehtajo je droga v prvem planu, raje so lacni kot da za drogo zmanjka
<yang> jst sem parkrat kupil narkomanu sendvic
<yang> se mmi je tok zahvaljeval
<pitastrudl> nice
<yang> pa rekel da mi bo drugic vrnil, pa sem rekel da ni panike
<yang> pomoje ni jedel 3 dni
<pitastrudl> sam bolj se mi ne da kot da nočem.
<yang> ja sej vem
<yang> ampak mors si vzet cas
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<yang> mislim, lahk mu das 1 eur, pa gres, al pa si vzames 10 min. pa gres v trgovino z njim pa mu kupis za jest
<yang> sej itak te ne nafehtajo za vsak dan
<yang> ce mu pa v enem mesecu kupis sendvic pa te tudi ne bo vrag vzel
<yang> pa se dobro se bos pocutil, da si nekomu zares pomagal
<yang> jst mam dost opravka s klosarji
<yang> ce bi oni ta denar ko ga nazicajo dajali na stran
<yang> bi vec zasluzili kot ti ko hoddis v sluzbo
<yang> ker pa na dan recimo 30 eur porabijo za alkohol
<yang> pa so stalno brez denarja
<yang> vcasih pride tud kaksen klosar pa placa z 100 eur
<yang> ko ti ni jasno od kje mu
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> enkrat sem stopal v kaksnem casu bo nafehtal za dva ruma, rum je bil 8.50 eur, torej 17 eur, je dobil v dobrih 20 min. aktivnega zicanja
<yang> to je bil en se posebno skilled klosar, k je pol umrl
<yang> se je rad posalil, da je dobil sluzbo, da zvecer na zelezniski postaji vlakom pumpa gume
<CrazyLemon> ampak js ne razumem tega da mu ne daš 1€ ker bo porabil za fix
<CrazyLemon> sej to je boljše kot pa da gre oropat kakšno staro gospo ali pa vržt kamen v izložbo ali kaj hujšega
<CrazyLemon> to je boljše = dat 1eu
<CrazyLemon> r
<yang> CrazyLemon: ni boljse, ker 90% ljudi mu da 1E za drogo, ti pa mu lahko raje kupis sendvic
<yang> bo vsaj jedel
<CrazyLemon> yang kako pa veš?
<CrazyLemon> on ne bo stal na ulici in zbiral denar če ima dovolj za fix
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo Å¡el po drogo in se bo zadrogiral
<yang> ma
<yang> lahko da zbira denat
<msev-> ja sendvič mu lahko kupš yang, sam če ga prašaš prej bo reku dj mi dnar :D
<yang> in drogo dobi sele zvecer
<yang> ostali cas pa fehtari
<yang> razen ce je na koncu in se mu res gre da dobi fix cimprej
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker narkomani se fixajo samo zvecer :P
<yang> msev-: ja sej, ce ti rece daj mi dnar, pa pac reces, ne dam pa gres
<yang> itak ga vidis, ce ti rece da ni lacen, pol ves da zbira za drogo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pejt
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<CrazyLemon> pica me čaka!
<zdobbie> fatass
<zdobbie> enkrat je en fehtu kovance za avtobusno karto
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ej!! pol sm dal črne moke(?)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne vem kera je..vem pa da ni bela :D
<zdobbie> sem reku, da mu kupim karto
<zdobbie> je su kr naprej
<msev-> js sm že kupu kšnmu kšno čokoladko al pa za pit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..zadnjič je pršu tudi k meni
<msev-> sam tale narkič kle dotičn mi gre ful na kurac k kr vpije pol če mu ne daš
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: racist much?
<CrazyLemon> pa ker ni omenil evra ampak 30/40centov
<CrazyLemon> sm mu dal
<msev-> pa kolne pa to
<CrazyLemon> ker sm vidu da je junkie
<msev-> v kranju mamo najmanj 60 junkiejev
<yang> ma ves kaj je mene panika, ce vprasa za dnar, pol pa tam ko jemljes denarnico ven, bi ti jo kar spulil iz rok, ce je nuja
<msev-> sm vidu tekom prakse v glavni lekarni
<CrazyLemon> vi ste itak mumilarji
<msev-> k smo jim pripravljal metadon
<yang> zato raje recem nimam
<msev-> eni so bli že skor clean eni pa tko 60x bl zadeti
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> skor clean pa metadon mi ne gre skp :P
<yang> zakaj ne ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti ne ves da je folk na metadonu lahko po 10 let clean in v sluzbo hodi
<yang> al pa vec kot 10 let , dozivljensko
<yang> temu se rece ozdravljen narkoman
<yang> metadon pa pac mora jemati
<msev-> ja odtegujejo mu ga počas ane
<msev-> da je čist clean brez vsega
<msev-> drgač je pa metadon vseen opioid tko da ni čist clean yang :D
<pitastrudl> daš mu sendvič, da ma energijo naprej fehtat, da ma pol za fix
<pitastrudl> ;D
<yang> msev-: ja, to drzi , vcasih je tudi odmerek metadona toliko mocan, da ce bi ga zauzil en ki ni narkoman bi umrl od tega
<yang> verjetno pa znizujejo nivo ce je potreba po tem, ali pa pac tudi ne
<yang> msev-: je pa tudi pogosta preprodaja metadona, to prodajo, pa si kupijo heroin
<yang> kle vem da so med tednom morali v ordinaciji popiti odmerek
<yang> za vikend pa so ga dobili za domov in tisto so potem lahko prodali
<yang> abuserji seni
<msev-> seveda yang
<msev-> tko je
<msev-> ker če bi oni dobil direktn antagonist opioidnih receptorjev tko k je npr nalokson
<msev-> bi takoj umrl
<idioterna> v svici jim dajo zastojn heroin
<idioterna> kvaliteten, v farmacevtskem laboratoriju narjen
<msev-> ja in kaj majo od tega
<msev-> Å¡e zmerm jih morajo odvajat
<msev-> sj majo od dost velikga odmerka metadona tut fix
<msev-> pa nerabjo si v žilo dat
<msev-> ampak sam popijejo sok zmešan z metadonom
<msev-> pa je
<idioterna> kako in kaj majo od tega
<idioterna> manj kriminala majo
<msev-> zato ker majo že tko al tko mn mamilašev
<msev-> dz0ny, <jabuk> Warsongs - Piercing Light  tole je pa dobr
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: kva?
<idioterna> nc nimajo mn mamilasev
<idioterna> sam pac niso idioti
<idioterna> tko k so pr nas
<msev-> a pač sam dilerjev se znebijo
<idioterna> ce das odvisniku od horsa hors
<idioterna> pol nc ne razbija izlozb
<matjaz> mater ej, odkar sem kle, so debate o marsičem, samo še ene ornk ubuntu debate ni blo :D
<idioterna> pa dilerji se ne morjo strelat
<idioterna> k drzava cnej nardi hors
<yang> idioterna: varne sobe za narkomane so samo potuha, pa ok, dobro je ker potem lahko dobijo sterilno iglo in sterilnio okolje, pa tudi malo izobrazbe od strokovnega osebja, ali ni drogart to pri nas pred leti prakticiral ?
<idioterna> kokr drugi
<idioterna> yang: potuha odvisnikom, ja
<idioterna> yang: to kar mamo mi je pa potuha dilerjem.
<yang> idioterna: ampak bolje je da gredo cimprej na metadonski program kot da se naprej dobivajo heroin
<yang> pol lahko vsaj normalno funkcionirajo
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> na heroinu loh cist normalno funkcionirajo
<idioterna> ce ga redno dobijo in je kvaliteten
<yang> a ti mislis da so narkomani high class, da si privoscijo heroin kot nek luksuz ?
<yang> da pridejo z X5 tja
<yang> taki verjetn krt dobr funkcionirajo ja
<yang> par let
<yang> ne pa folk k je brez vsega pa zivi na ulci
<idioterna> yang: ne seri
<idioterna> yang: folk k legalno dobi heroin pac ne rab niti dilerjov podpirat niti krast
<idioterna> in loh normalno zivi
<idioterna> dobi job
<idioterna> in se zdravi
<yang> v svici majo dekriminaliziran heroin ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam drzava ti ga da ce si odvisnik
<yang> zanimivo
<yang> pr nam ti dajo metadon
<idioterna> In 1994 Switzerland was one of the first countries to try heroin-assisted treatment and other harm reduction measures like supervised injection rooms. In 2008 a popular initiative by the right wing Swiss People's Party aimed at ending the heroin program was rejected by more than two thirds of the voters.
<idioterna> A simultaneous initiative aimed at legalizing marijuana was rejected at the same ballot.
<idioterna> mal pametni, mal butasti
<idioterna> no sej zdej so dekriminaliziral marihuano
<upd> kot v usa zdravijo odvisnost od drog, z tableti, in potem postane folk odvisen od tablet
<idioterna> je sam se prekrsek
<idioterna> 100 frankov te stane
<yang> idioterna: sam to ti malo narobe pojmujes, odvisnost od heroina je drugacna od odvisnosti od metadona
<yang> metadon ti vzdrzuje nivo s tem da normalno funkcioniras
<yang> folk je po vec deset let na metadonu in normalno funkcionira
<yang> pa tudi odmerek heroina je potrebno zvisevati, odmerek metadona pa se lahko znizuje
<yang> jaz poznam nekaj zdravljenih narkomanov ki so v metadonskem programu in imajo sluzbo in druzino
<idioterna> yang: ne.
<idioterna> yang: nc od tega ni res
<idioterna> edina razlika med metadonom in heroinom je, da je en legalen in drazji za nardit, drug pa prepovedan in drazji za kupt
<idioterna> na heroinu ni cist nc tezko bit, pa tut nc ni treba visat odmerkov
<idioterna> sej ga ne dobis zato da bi se zadeval
<idioterna> ampak zato da nimas krcov pa glavobola pa vrocine
<msev-> idioterna ni res da lahko na horsu čist normaln funkcionirajo
<msev-> pa da je to taprav način za odvajanje
<msev-> metadon je taprav način :)
<idioterna> ja ni res ane
<msev-> smo se učil na faxu
<idioterna> ja ste se pac narobe ucil
<idioterna> k so vas ocitno politiki ucil
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> namest dohtarjov
<pitastrudl> sam res!
<msev-> tis nor
<pitastrudl> mene so politiki ucil programirat
<pitastrudl> in to javo!
<msev-> haha
<pitastrudl> vsak problem resujem z for loopom
<yang> idioterna: pejt ti mal do Dr. kastelica se pogovort
<pitastrudl> for heroin, do metadon
<yang> da mal razjasnis stvari
<msev-> metadon ne povzroča tok močne fizične odvisnosti k hors zato je dobr za odvajanje
<pitastrudl> js se ne spoznam na droge, edino kar poznam je mary jane in ta je nežna
<msev-> pa dalši razpolovni čas ma
<idioterna> msev-: me prov zanima zakaj svicarji pol rajs s heroinom zdravjo
<msev-> zato da dilerje zajebejo
<msev-> edin razloh
<msev-> g
<msev-> ni pa neke farmakološke utemeljitve
<pitastrudl> blame the chemtrails
<idioterna> seveda je, heroin je boljsi za odvajat odvisnike od heroina
<msev-> ni bolši
<pitastrudl> pejt sprobat
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> msev-: me prov zanima zakaj se ti to zdi
<msev-> sj sm ti napisov
<msev-> 2 razloga
<msev-> 1 je razpolovni čas je bistveno daljši
<msev-> da so dalj časa zadeti in jim je kul
<msev-> 2. je pa da mn receptorje aktivira
<msev-> edin za najtežje bolnike sm zj prebral jih pol s horsam zdravjo
<msev-> ker jim pač metadon ni dost
<msev-> ampak to študijo so kanadčani opravl
<yang> jaz sem enkrat prebral v kraljih ulice, ko je en odvisnik od heroina napisal da njegova dnevna doza metadona je 4x smrtna doza za navadnega cloveka
<msev-> ja sj to je zato k je tok velik heroina navajen :D
<msev-> k ma tok receptorjev pomnoženih al pa so ratal neobčutljivi receptorji :D
<idioterna> sej ni fora da si zadet
<idioterna> fora je da nisi bolan
<yang> fizicno krizo se prebrodi na detoksikaciji ostane potem psihicna odvisnost
<idioterna> yang: tut to ni res
<msev-> idioterna
<msev-> rabjo metadon ker bi drgač prehudo abstinenčno krizo mel
<idioterna> sej ne dobis iste doze heroina kokr ce bi se zadevat hotu
<idioterna> msev-: ne.
<msev-> tok hudo da bi lah umrl
<idioterna> msev-: ja, ampak sam ce heroina ne dobijo
<idioterna> ce pa dobijo heroin, pol pa ne.
<msev-> ja pol pa niso nč naredl
<msev-> k so Å¡e zmerm na horsu
<msev-> sam več ga bojo hotl skoz
<msev-> ker jih bl napali
<msev-> k metadon
<yang> povisevati morajo odmerek
<yang> pri drogah
<idioterna> msev-: ne.
<yang> za isti ucinek
<idioterna> msev-: zmer manj ga majo
<idioterna> yang: bullshit
<msev-> ja v Å¡vici ja
<idioterna> msev-: sej ne dobijo take doze
<msev-> sam pravm da bi blo lažje z metadonom ane
<yang> idioterna: pisi na CMZ pa vprasaj, zakaj ne zdravijo s heroinom
<msev-> lol
<yang> mogoce kot je msev- rekel, se posluzujejo se drugih zdravil, kot je metadon, sploh na detoksikaciji
<yang> ampak kasneje pa gredo v metadonski program
<msev-> pač metadon je bolj idealn ane
<yang> edino tisti Don Perino zdravi brez al kako
<msev-> za odvajanje
<yang> sam tam je predvsem povdarek na integraciji odvisnika v delovni proces
<yang> da ne misli na drogo
<yang> pac celostna obravnava odvisnika
<yang> pri nas ti predpisejo metadon, potem pa je na tebi kako se znajdes
<yang> al ga bos redno jemal, al se bos fiksal dalje in preprodajal za heroin
<yang> tam v komunah
<yang> pa se stalno ukvarjajo s tabo
<idioterna> msev-: to so vam nalozil na faksu
<idioterna> k vam ne morjo rect "ful bols bi blo s heroinom zdravt"
<idioterna> "sam je na zalost prepovedan"
<idioterna> k bi pol vsi rekl "ja why the fuck je pa prepovedan"
<yang> idioterna: ti bi tut alkoholike z viskijem zdravil al kaj ?
<msev-> idioterna, wtf
<msev-> zdravnik lahko uporab tut kokain za lokalni anestetik če hoče
<msev-> ker namreč včash so uporabljal zobarji kokain pri ustnih operacijah pa to
<msev-> če ga naneseš na kožo deluje kot lokalni anestetik
<idioterna> msev-: ja, thcja pa ne sme
<msev-> pa zdravnik če hoče lahko kumot prekorač max odmerk zdravila
<msev-> samo narisat more klicaj na recept
<msev-> da farmacevt ve da se ni zmotu pr odmerku
<msev-> pa podpisat se more zravn
<idioterna> msev-: mene zanima zakaj pacientom z multiplosklerozo pol ne predpisujejo marihuane
<idioterna> k je najbl ucinkovit analgetik zanje
<msev-> mene tut ne
<msev-> mislm mene tut zanima
<yang> msev-: zdej se mi zdi da je kvota zdravil, recimo ne more predpisat 7 skatel, ce je za obdobje 1 meseca samo 3 , mora napisat dva recepta
<msev-> ja je ta kvota ja
<idioterna> to je zarad zavarovalnce
<yang> zakaj ?
<msev-> sam to ni ma veze količina škatlc
<yang> ker so prej predpisovali zdrVILA PO dolgem in pocez
<msev-> drgač pa pazte
<yang> verjetno zaradi usklajevanja nabave zdravil
<msev-> če bote slučajn jemal zdravila za holesterol - statine
<msev-> pa vam bo pol dohtar predpisal kšne sistemske protiglivična zdravila, morte prej mene prašat če je predpisal taprave
<msev-> k v nasprotnem primeru - razpad mišic, odpoved ledvic
<msev-> smrtno nevarno
<msev-> pa ne pit soka grenivke ista scena
<yang> ja sok grenivke ojaca stranske ucinke
<yang> oz. vsi citrusi
<yang> samo grenivka najbolj
<msev-> ja sam grenivka je daleč najbolj
<msev-> grenivka inhibira citokrome jetrne encime k presnavljajo te statine npr
<msev-> in pol ful poraste koncentracija v plazmi
<msev-> in maš ful večjo možnost za to rabdomiolizo
<msev-> k ti razpadejo mišice
<yang> a si ti medicinc ?
<yang> da se tok spoznas
<yang> aja sej si reku da si delu v lekarni
<yang> farmacevt torej
<msev-> ja farmacevt sm ja
<yang> kolk stanejo sterilne igle ?
<yang> ker verjetno si jo mora narkoman kupiti
<yang> ce se zeli zadeti sterilno
<msev-> ful pocen
<msev-> tko v centih se gre
<pitastrudl> a gre kdo z mano spohat enga
<yang> manj kot 1 eur 4;2~
<msev-> nevem 5 centov
<yang> oops
<yang> manj kot 1 eur
<yang> aja
<msev-> al neki tazga
<yang> 5 centov
<yang> to je ful malo
<msev-> mislm da nism zihr
<msev-> vem da so une bakrene metal gor
<msev-> pozabu sm točn bom poguglov
<msev-> evo 12 centov
<yang> aha
<msev-> stane ena
<yang> hors pa verjetn 5 eur
<yang> ena doza
<yang> tak ta najbolj zanic
<msev-> nevem zakaj se npr Å¡pikajo z isto iglo
<msev-> če je tok pocen
<msev-> :D
<yang> ma ker jim je vseeno
<yang> tisti ki so bolj odgovorni pridejo po sterilne
<yang> tisti k jim je vseen jim je pa pac vseen
<yang> pa verjetn ce je na drugem koncu mesta, pa je na krizi se bo zadel s tistim kar ima pri roki
<msev-> to ni fer da men niso mogl dat lokalnga anestetika k so me rezal, njim pa lahko skoz dajo metadon :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> aja zanč sm en projekt odkril k ga je kde neki spearheadov da android aplikacije laufaš na linuxu
<msev-> neki na s se imenuje
<msev-> neka verzija shishebabov
<msev-> Shashlik brings Android apps to Linux, and you can try it
<msev-> http://www.shashlik.io/
<Pepelka> Shashlik | Android Simulated Environment
<msev-> The current version has been tested to work within a KDE Plasma 5 environment. In other environments, it *could* work, but is not tested by the developers.
<msev-> https://github.com/shashlik
<Pepelka> Shashlik · GitHub
<Pepelka> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 12 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 31 million projects.«
<msev-> https://github.com/TotallyInformation/Home-Automation-Hub-Design -> tale pa ful komplicira s temu node-redom pomoje :D
<Pepelka> GitHub - TotallyInformation/Home-Automation-Hub-Design: This is a description of my Node-Red, Raspberry Pi based home automation hub
<Pepelka> »Home-Automation-Hub-Design - This is a description of my Node-Red, Raspberry Pi based home automation hub«
<matjaz> https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-linux/
<Pepelka> Announcing SQL Server on Linux - The Official Microsoft Blog
<Pepelka> »It’s been an incredible year for the data business at Microsoft and an incredible year for data across the industry. This Thursday at our Data Driven event in New York, we will kick off a wave of launch activities for SQL Server 2016 with general availability later this year. This is the most significant release of SQL Server that we have ever done, and brings with it some fantastic new … Read more »«
<pitastrudl> date=$(date); echo -n $date && echo -n " " && free -mh | awk -n '/^Mem/{ print $3," " }'
<pitastrudl> how to make it kindof shorter
<pitastrudl> ful me nervira da awk ali pa date kr outputa newline
<pitastrudl> grrr
<pitastrudl> fixed echo -n "$(date) " && free -mh | awk -n '/^Mem/{ print $3," " }'
<matjaz>  echo -n "$(date) $(free -mh | awk -n '/^Mem/{ print $3," " }')"
<matjaz> če daš komando znotraj echo v $() bo naprintal output
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> stekam ja
<CrazyLemon> gg
<pitastrudl> gg
<upd> Turčija je na izrednem vrhu z EU zahtevala dodatne tri milijarde evrov do leta 2018 za izboljšanje življenjskih pogojev sirskih beguncev v državi, je danes v Bruslju povedal predsednik Evropskega parlamenta Martin Schulz.
<upd> zzz tolk bo stal eu strah pred begunci...
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-08
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zn_Bf7p-yRJaNsPWaT5Zcg5tyE795YGczr2kEGguw3E/viewanalytics
<Pepelka> Moja izkušnja z e-cigareto - Google Formulare
<Pepelka> »V sklopu novega protitobačnega zakona, ki ga je predstavilo Ministrstvo za zdravje, se na področju elektronskih cigaret obeta kar nekaj sprememb. Med drugimi, predlog zakona predvideva tudi uvedbo izjemno visokih trošarin (1€ na 1ml e-tekočine) in izenačitev s tobačnimi izdelki.V ta namen se je oblikovalo društvo, Združenje vejperjev Slovenije, s katerim želimo Vladi, Državnemu zboru in tudi širši javnosti predstaviti varnejšo in zdra
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/bUcTvOx.gifv
<napsy> gays!
<napsy> it's gays!
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN0DK-4FTaw
<Pepelka> Diablo 2 Sisters (Extended) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A request for Vuroja5. http://www.mediafire.com/?sm3at4bc5skqepu I don't own anything. All I did was extend the song, everything belongs to their rightful ow...«
<pitastrudl> http://www.malwaretech.com/2016/02/when-scriptkiddies-attack.html?m=1
<Pepelka> When Scriptkiddies Attack | MalwareTech
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: r u the Sec SD
<pitastrudl> maybe
<pitastrudl> dont tell or i hak u
<slax0r> lol, gg
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> get rekt u cookiesucker
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni prenosa paris - nice na eurosportu
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eurosport2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek piše ob 23.00 se začne druga etapa :D
<zdobersek> tist je posnetek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem..zato pa sprasujem za prenos
<CrazyLemon> piše 12:05 na eurosport pageu ampak na sporedu pa pise 23:00
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: odvisno, kter eurosport ti vlece
<zdobersek> mas nemskega, francoskega, international
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spored gledam..torej predvidevam da govorijo o int razlicici
<zdobersek> najbrz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.steephill.tv/paris-nice/
<Pepelka> 2016 Paris-Nice Live Video, Preview, Startlist, Results, Photos, TV
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in danes je ob 16:00 prenos http://www.siol.net/tv-spored.aspx?chid=EUROSPORT
<Pepelka> Eurosport spored - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »TV spored za SLO 1, SLO 2, Planet TV, POP TV, Kanal A, TV3 medias in druge TV kanale. Kategorizirani dnevni TV sporedi z opisi in ocenami oddaj.«
<CrazyLemon> to je eurosport!!
<CrazyLemon> ne eurosport2!
<zdobersek> vcerej sem gledu na eurosport2
<zdobbie> young people be like http://i.imgur.com/35NuIC2.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> http://mashable.com/2016/03/07/4chan-creator-joins-google-team/
<Pepelka> Google hires the founder of lawless site 4chan to help revive Google+
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej to je pametn hire
<CrazyLemon> idioterna is it? why :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goqZHEGuZL8
<Pepelka> How To Clean Your Bike Like A Pro Team Mechanic With Team Sky - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Find out how to keep your bike as clean as Team Sky's are in this video. Subscribe to GCN: http://gcn.eu/SubscribeToGCN Get exclusive GCN gear in the GCN sto...«
<CrazyLemon> slovenski mehanik pri team sky!
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> jih je kr dost
<zdobbie> en je pr Orici
<idioterna> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/3523_10207505854258807_2357125770756304766_n.jpg?oh=e97ac44e4203b374dc4b7d5c469a7114&oe=575203F5
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3v505fGKJY
<Pepelka> Zoran Å prajc: "Tu i tamo se pocesite po testisima" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sprajc i testisi«
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<yang> Zadnjic je en LGBT spiker na radiu rekel "Vreme bo se naprej svingalo" in pol se je zacel smejat, pa un za njim ko je vreme napovedoval pa porocila bral tudi
<zdobbie> n1
<msev-> quite funny
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Finally: A Fix For Black Corners Around CSD Windows in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8Y-FBI8yWHU/ubuntu-fix-black-corners-around-csd-windows
<idioterna> fell flat for me
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Photos Adds Instagram-style Filters, Editing Tools  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/b-iWGRUxSk8/103007
<zdobbie> "Hrvaška radio televizija (HRT) je v skladu z zakonom o HRT več sto avtoprevozniških podjetij pozvala, naj prijavijo radijske sprejemnike v svojih tovornjakih zaradi plačila naročnine."
<CrazyLemon> meh
<slax0r> premislu o odhodu?
<CrazyLemon> wrong window for ctrl +w
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> dokler ni passa za facebook prlepu
<napsy> all good
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Backup Photos And Videos From Multiple Android And iOS Devices To Your Desktop With DAEMON Sync  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kTZkh_ZnlpI/easily-backup-photos-and-videos-from.html
<idioterna> http://www.mladina.si/172972/tudi-molitev-pred-ginekolosko-kliniko-je-oblika-nasilja-nad-zenskami/
<Pepelka> Tudi molitev pred ginekološko kliniko je oblika nasilja nad ženskami  | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »Varuhinja človekovih pravic Vlasta Nussdorfer ob današnjem svetovnem dnevu Združenih narodov za pravice žensk opozarja na številne še vedno odprte zgodbe in izzive...«
<slax0r> lol
<idioterna> kaj lol
<idioterna> a teb se zdi da ni?>
<slax0r> z cem se vse ukvarjamo danes...
<slax0r> napacno kihnes in je ze oblika nasilja nad nekom
<idioterna> s tem se je nujno treba ukvarjat, dokler farska banda tkole izvaja pritiske
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> "napacno kihnes"
<slax0r> jup, quotes make the point
<idioterna> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/3523_10207505854258807_2357125770756304766_n.jpg?oh=e97ac44e4203b374dc4b7d5c469a7114&oe=575203F5
<idioterna> tko to je.
<idioterna> bols bi sicer blo, ce bi namest "mars" pisal "spizdi"
<idioterna> vsaj velik bl anatomsko pravilno bi blo
<slax0r> saj, to se strinjam, cerkev oz. nihce se nima vtikovat v zivljenje posameznice ki hoce splavit, tako kot se nihce nima vtikovat v zivljenje vernika ki hoce molit pred kliniko zaradi svojih prepricanj
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> pred kliniko?
<idioterna> to je prblizn tko kot ce bi mel stant pa pistole prodajal pred psihiatricno kliniko
<slax0r> kako je pa to isto?
<idioterna> ja a ni?
<slax0r> plz explain
<idioterna> najprej ti razloz kako molitev pred kliniko ni oblika druzbenega pritiska
<idioterna> in to na cloveka v psihicni stiski
<idioterna> sej mas pravico pistole prodajat pred psihiatricno kliniko
<idioterna> sam eticno ni
<idioterna> isto kot ni eticno molt "prot splavu" pred porodnisnco
<idioterna> ateistkam je easy
<idioterna> ene zenske so pa globoko verne
<idioterna> tistim pa ni
<slax0r> ne vem ce je ravno, zakonsko, tako enostavno, samo kjerkoli postavit stant z orozjem
<slax0r> tiste ki so pa tako globoko verne pa ja ne hodijo na splave :P
<idioterna> ja, rajs se porocijo s posiljevalcem, k v bibliji tko pise
<slax0r> failure to detect sarcasm: success
<idioterna> js loh isto recem
<slax0r> sam kako je isto prodaja orozja z izrazanjem svojega mnenja?
<msev-> her body her choice
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: kako pa ni?
<idioterna> oboje je legal
<idioterna> svobboda govora pa gospodarske pobude je pretty much ista stvar
<slax0r> u sure it's legal? lahko grem kar, kamorkoli, recimo pred tvojo bajto, in postavim stant?
<slax0r> pa prodajam, whatever...lubenice
<idioterna> na private property valda ne
<idioterna> na public space pa pac
<idioterna> subject to municipal regulation
<idioterna> drzavni zakoni nc ne omejujejo tega
<slax0r> plocnik/cesto/javno povrsino pred tvojo bajto*
<idioterna> ja plocnik je prometna povrsina
<idioterna> to je mal tricky
<idioterna> na sreco je v polju pred vhodom plac za tak stant :)
<idioterna> k ni prometna povrsina
<slax0r> kul
<msev-> zj ti bo pršu kondome prodajat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aja ne jih odsvetovat :D
<idioterna> hm ja kokr prav folk k gre na zaprt oddelk
<msev-> prodajat ti bo pršu idejo :D
<idioterna> bi jim kr prov prsli kondomi tm
<idioterna> sam so itak mental, pa jim je vseen ce se nalezejo
<idioterna> dost podobn k te k moljo pred porodnisnco
<idioterna> i guess
<slax0r> msev-: brez skrbi, nimam casa za stant :)
<msev-> moj frend je zaročenko zaroču na vrhu zvonika, talk about dedication to the cause :D
<idioterna> slax0r: me zanima kaj bi se zgodil ce bi pred cerkve folk hodu molt za lubrikant
<idioterna> da ne bi otrok tok bolel.
<msev-> yt. Warsongs - PROJECT: Yi (Vicetone Remix)
<slax0r> dvomim da bi ravno molili, verjetno bolj promovirali
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi molu
<idioterna> sej pedofilija v RKC je bozja volja
<idioterna> testing our faith pa to
<slax0r> to ne vem, se nikoli nisem spuscal tako dalec v cerkev in njeno vero
<msev-> tole se bo zdej enrage-ala diskusija :D
<idioterna> slax0r: know thy enemy
<slax0r> jih ne smatram kot sovraznike :)
<idioterna> pol si njihov
<slax0r> mi je cisto vseeno kaj molijo o ali proti meni :)
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> ti dela v avstriji ane
<slax0r> da
<slax0r> na obe vprasanji
<idioterna> pol ti bo tut vseen ko bodo tko molili, da se bodo na referendumu odlocil da ti ne bos smel vec delat v avstriji
<idioterna> mislm sej men je jasno, familijo bos odvleku v avstrijo
<idioterna> js bi tut
<slax0r> ce bo ze taksna odlocitev, potem ne bo zaradi molitve nekaterih...
<idioterna> seveda bo zaradi molitve
<idioterna> kje pa misls da dobijo na vodila ti ljudje
<slax0r> pri bogu?
<idioterna> ti torej verjames da se ta folk z bogom pogovarja?
<idioterna> k halucinacije naceloma niso multicast
<slax0r> ne, ampak tako sem slisal ;)
<idioterna> mislm, vsak po svoje halucinira
<slax0r> da se baje naj bi
<idioterna> men se pa zdi da jim zupnk natrese
<idioterna> jim lepo pove kako mu je bog reku da morjo razmislat
<msev-> dz0ny, a maš kšno dobr komad
<idioterna> in ovcke ubogajo
<idioterna> in voljo tko kot se jim rece
<slax0r> in ce se bo janez novak "pogovarjal z bogom" in mu bo ta povedal naj voli tako da slovencelji vec ne bojo smeli delat v avstriji, kul, ampak se vedno je to prepricanje janeza novaka ki je enako ne glede na njegovo molitev
<idioterna> right
<msev-> idioterna, sj duhovnik je božji predstavnik :D
<msev-> tko da zihr vse nardijo kukr reče
<idioterna> ja pol pa nej tut odgovarja za bozje felerje
<idioterna> ce je ksn potres recimo
<idioterna> nej placa odskodnino
<slax0r> kar se pa tice da so ovcke in sledijo zupniku in bojo verjetno volil to kar jih bo zupnik preprical je pa tak da niso samo ti ki molijo take ovcke
<slax0r> ki pac grejo za vecino
<msev-> men je zanimiv zakaj ne plačajo davka :D
<idioterna> slax0r: pomembno je, da je molitev pred porodnisnco oblika nasilja
<slax0r> in bi bilo tudi dosti ne-molitvenih ki bi glasovalo za ali proti zato ker pac je vecina okrog njih tako naravnana
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> sej ni to vprasanje
<idioterna> vprasanje je kdo koga in za cigave interese
<idioterna> in ce mas ogromno mednarodno organizacijo k nikomur ni odgovorna
<idioterna> pa se v vecini drzav je kr mal na hojladri neki izvzeta iz zakonodaje
<napsy> bogu je
<idioterna> dejmo se mal omejit na resnicnost za trenutek
<napsy> na tvojo resnicnost
<idioterna> ne, na objektivno resnicnost
<idioterna> na tisto k se vsi lahko strinjamo o njej
<idioterna> you're free to fly, if you can.
<slax0r> my car can fly, thanks to the power of lies!
<zdobersek> .yt gervais act of god
<jabuk> Ricky Gervais - Stupid Act of God (OFFENSIVE) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yebxlMK9_c
<slax0r> ce vzamem spet primer referenduma proti delu v tujini in molitvam, pa kaj mi bo ce ti ljudje potem stojijo/sedijo/whatever pred vsakim voliscem in volijo proti nam ki delamo v tujini?
<slax0r> have fun
<slax0r> knock yourself out
<slax0r> oddam svoj listek in grem domov
<slax0r> done deal
<msev-> kašn referendum pa sploh bo :D
<slax0r> a sploh bo? :P
<slax0r> neki sem slisal da so meli nek sestanek
<slax0r> o nekem referendumu se je slo
<slax0r> ampak nisem sledil tak podrobno
<idioterna> slax0r: tvojo kvaliteto zivljenja zmanjsujejo
<idioterna> omejujejo te.
<idioterna> ja un primc zdej predlaga, da bi prepovedal splav
<idioterna> kar je fucking mental
<slax0r> ti ki delajo v tujini hocejo zmanjsat kvaliteto zivljenja tem ki delajo v tujini?
<slax0r> sounds reasonable
<idioterna> slax0r: ne.
<msev-> pravjo da bo stranko ustanovu idioterna
<idioterna> slax0r: tisti k si zmislujejo pravila na podlagi vere
<idioterna> msev-: ja, fucked up
<idioterna> msev-: si predstavlas kaj bo predlagal?
<idioterna> da ven vrzemo 70 let druzbenega napredka
<msev-> pa ne bomo se smel zdravt z matičnimi celicami
<msev-> to bo nasledn referendum :D
<idioterna> ja pac nazaj v srednji vek
<idioterna> bi rad su
<slax0r> kar se tega tice sem normalno proti
<idioterna> https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/31017155/islamist-fundamentalist-group-hizb-ut-tahrir-found-guilty-of-gender-discrimination/
<idioterna> awesome
<Pepelka> Islamist fundamentalist group Hizb ut-Tahrir found guilty of gender discrimination - Yahoo7
<idioterna> more like this!
<Pepelka> »A Radical Muslim group has been found guilty of discriminating against women after making them sit at the back of public meetings.«
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> slax0r: shitty je k pac zenske k grejo na splav niso tok vesele k smo tipi k gremo na vazektomijo
<idioterna> pa jih bolj prizadanejo te razni looneyi
<msev-> tole je kul da so zaprl zj meje
<msev-> da bo bl kontrolirano vse
<idioterna> ne, ni kul
<msev-> nemorjo kr vse brez dokumentov čez pošilat no
<msev-> more bit kontrola
<idioterna> k zdej bojo sam teroristi s ponarjenimi papirji hodil cez
<idioterna> druzine z mejhnimi otroci bojo pa stradale v sotorih
<msev-> ne nbojo k jim bojo biometrično obraz pogledal :D
<idioterna> ja res big deal sfejkat to
<msev-> idioterna, a si ti musliman
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ne
<msev-> u ameriko nj grejo
<msev-> al pa rusijo
<idioterna> js sam mislm da bo vec idiotov na svetu ce se pusti druzine z mulci da vec let zivotarjo
<msev-> k so jih oni zjebal :D
<idioterna> brez izobrazbe pa sluzb
<idioterna> vec idiotov = vec sranja
<msev-> ja če jih nau pr ns
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol nau več tega
<msev-> :D
<msev-> drgač pa te k jih bomo organizirano dobl
<msev-> bo treba spremenit družbeno
<msev-> naučit spoštovanja do žensk pa to
<idioterna> sej spostujejo zenske
<idioterna> ce kdo ne se ga pa kaznuje
<idioterna> sej mamo zakone
<msev-> ja kaj so pa v nemčiji nardil
<msev-> nadlegoval 1000 žensk
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, pri nas imamo iirc okoli 30 strank, tako da ena nova ni nič
<lynxlynxlynx> za večino ni noben slišal
<msev-> a spoštujejo jih idioterna, dvomim
<msev-> a ni blo pr albancih k so muslimani tko da je mogla žena zmeram par korakov za možem hodt
<lynxlynxlynx> če si kaj spremljal, je bila tista cifra konstrukt
<msev-> že to je ponižujoč
<msev-> pa dogovorjene poroke pa to
<idioterna> msev-: a si lihkar sodil o milijonu pa pol ljudi na podlagi medijskega porocila o par sto idiotih?
<msev-> pa krvno maščevanje
<msev-> ne idioterna sam to ni moderna razvita država
<lynxlynxlynx> pa za ločit je vero in kulturo
<idioterna> msev-: kaj ni?
<msev-> to stari Å¡eriatski zakoni veljajo
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> msev-: dej tole preber no
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<msev-> tm v vasicah v siriji zihr
<idioterna> msev-: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/07/obscene-praise-for-the-pakistani-muslim-who-murdered-a-blasphemer.html
<Pepelka> Obscene Praise for the Pakistani Muslim Who Murdered a ‘Blasphemer’ - The Daily Beast
<Pepelka> »Mumtaz Qadri, hanged last week for killing Punjab’s governor, is being hailed as a martyr and hero—bad news for a Christian woman charged with ‘blasphemy.’«
<idioterna> msev-: do konca preber ta clank
<idioterna> da bos vidu kdo je musliman
<idioterna> kdo je pa sam idiot
<msev-> že na začetku mi dost pove
<msev-> zakaj so jo obesl
<msev-> to je versko pogojeno sodišče
<idioterna> no, preber do konca
<msev-> me ne zanima če je šlo 10000 muslimanov na njen pogreb
<idioterna> pa mi pol povej da je versko pogojeno stalisce
<idioterna> pa s kero vero je pogojeno
<msev-> aha vidm britanci ok
<msev-> sam je pa ful drugih primerov
<msev-> k vrjetn kolonialisti nimajo nč vmes
<msev-> gre za to da včash pač med križarskim vojnami so bli tut kristjani fanatiki
<msev-> da so se pobijal pa to
<msev-> zj pa so bl fanatiki teli islamisti
<msev-> da se kr razstreljo sam zarad verskih prepričanj
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej to je primer tega
<idioterna> da je folk butast
<msev-> sj pač te zahodne države tut kšne vojne mogoče mal iz verskega stališča začnejo ampak prvenstveno gre zarad gospodarskih stališč pomoje (nafta pa to ) :D
<idioterna> valda da je ful teh verskih idiotarij
<idioterna> sam pac
<msev-> ja sj
<idioterna> ocitno ti jih ni treba delat
<idioterna> v siriji niso nc kamenjal zensk k jih je nekdo posilu
<idioterna> dokler nismo enim psihopatom senkal ful orozja
<msev-> a ni že to dost da so jih poslil?
<idioterna> ja sam te islamski looneyi mislnjo da to pise v koranu
<msev-> ja sj pravm
<idioterna> v 99% muslimanskega sveta sicer noben ne misl da mors kamenjat zenske k jih nekdo posil
<msev-> bolš je blo k so bli te diktatorji
<idioterna> ampak oni pravjo da je to tko treba
<msev-> tut če so mal z železno roko vladal je bil pa vsaj overall mir
<idioterna> ja no sam k so bli protesti v siriji
<msev-> zj pa miljonemiljonov trpi
<idioterna> je asad kr tko no
<idioterna> pretiravu
<idioterna> par 1000 mrtvih v parih dnevih
<idioterna> neoborozenih civilistov
<msev-> k recimo k sm bil v egiptu je blo vse kul vse mirno, kko je pa zj, propadajo čist k ni več mubaraka
<idioterna> pomoje bi ga mogl takrat pridt specjalci ugrabt
<idioterna> ja sam pol pa nikol ni bols
<idioterna> pol so pa zmer bl nazi muslims
<msev-> men so recimo bosanci kul
<msev-> :D
<msev-> taki muslimani bi mogl bit
<msev-> ne-ekstremni
<slax0r> iz anti-abortion prayerjev sta prisla na nazi-muslims?
<slax0r> how did that happen? :D
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<idioterna> nazi-muslims so tut prepricani, da oni bl vejo kaj je za druge najbols
<idioterna> tko k teli k "moljo prot splavu"
<msev-> pač js sam hočm mirno hodt naokol po tej naši lepi zeleni deželi
<msev-> nočm da mam v ozadju strah :D
<msev-> tko da kukr pravm tole zle kontrolirano je bistveno bolš
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: un zakon
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: the who and the what now?
<idioterna> msev-: prakticno 100% slovencov v zadnjih 70 letih so pobil slovenci
<idioterna> msev-: zakaj bi te blo strah beguncov?
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaka debata bo prej ali slej omenila hitlerja
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: ah
<msev-> idioterna, ja se strinjam
<msev-> ej kaj predstavlja un karantanski lev
<idioterna> mohamed ibn fahalan ibn hitler ibn rašid
<msev-> kdo uporablja zj ta simbol
<idioterna> msev-: to so zmedenci
<msev-> a to domobranci uporabljajo tega leva
<idioterna> msev-: tist je "crni panter" z grba ene nemske druzine
<idioterna> plemiske
<idioterna> k ni bil nikol "karantanski grb", kokr mu skini pr nas recejo
<idioterna> sam pac
<slax0r> house lanister ima leva kot grb :P
<msev-> ka pa je pomen tega
<idioterna> so isti k muslimani k branjo cast mohameda tko da upostevajo britansko kolonialno zakonodajo
<msev-> kaj s tem kažejo
<idioterna> ja da so skini
<msev-> a neonaziji pol ubistvu
<idioterna> da se jim zdi da so loh ponosni na to kje so se rodil
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> lol
<msev-> jao
<idioterna> "jsm ponosn na vreme!"
<slax0r> ti tut?
<idioterna> totally
<idioterna> na vse stvari sm ponosn k nimam nc vpliva nanje
<slax0r> vreme like...rulz!
<msev-> nikol ne razumem da je lahko nekdo k je prisegu hitlerju manj kriv od tistga k je bil proti njemu :D
<idioterna> najbl smesn je pa k so ponosni na dosezke sportnikov
<msev-> čeprov so se pol ful pizdarije delale tko da so vsi krivi :D
<idioterna> k to da gledas televizijo te res nardi povezanga z nekom k 20+ let nonstop trenira
<idioterna> in si nekak soudelezen v njegovem uspehu
<idioterna> na podlagi tega da sta si oba izbrala isto drzavo rojstva
<idioterna> me prov zanima ce dobis dropdown predn se rodis
<idioterna> al je ksn drug widget
<slax0r> a ti ga nisi?
<idioterna> ne, jsm se u jugi rodil
<idioterna> men so kr dolocl, komunjare ene
<slax0r> prasci svinje lopovi
<idioterna> se vsaj loh tolazm da si nism te rupe izbral :)
<idioterna> zdej berem svicarsko avtorsko pravo
<idioterna> zlo podobn je k nemsko
<idioterna> tko da ce se tja preselim in tam torrentam naprej tko k tuki
<idioterna> nobody will mind
<msev-> awesome
<idioterna> edin kar majo svicarji
<msev-> sam a nau tm dražje vse
<idioterna> pa nemci nimajo
<idioterna> je to da ne dovoljo monitorirat p2p traffica
<idioterna> msev-: ja sej bom mel kr visoko placo zgleda
<idioterna> no, bomo vidl
<idioterna> kr se en intervju mam
<msev-> a greš ke v švico delat
<msev-> kok boš pa mel
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> zgleda da okol 150k chf na let + neke bonuse v delnicah
<idioterna> skupi okol 280k bruto
<idioterna> sam to je prblizn tok k ce mas u sloveniji 3k neto
<idioterna> pac vse je ful drazje
<idioterna> ker ful vec cahsa zmecejo v infrastrukturo pa varovanje okolja pa socialo pa pac
<idioterna> vse to
<idioterna> aja pa
<idioterna> heroin za dzankije more en financirat ane
<slax0r> to je pol nekje ~260k eur?
<slax0r> mislim da je to kar mal vec kot 3k v sloveniji :P
<idioterna> ja ni k
<idioterna> najemnina za tok kvadrature k jo mam tle
<idioterna> je okol 5k na mesec recimo
<idioterna> avto k je tle 30k je tam 50k
<idioterna> na sreco ga ne rabs :)
<idioterna> no je pa res da ce se preselis ven iz zuricha
<slax0r> sm ravno hotu rect, ti pa avto? I don't believe you :P
<idioterna> pol je vse pol cenejs
<idioterna> je pa res da pol rabs avto
<idioterna> pa med naziji si nenadoma :)
<slax0r> js verjamem da na slabse ne gres ;)
<idioterna> https://www.atlas.bfs.admin.ch/maps/12.17/map/mapIdOnly/18999_de.html
<Pepelka> Abstimmung: Initiative gegen die Heiratsstrafe - Volksinitiative «Für Ehe und Familie – gegen die Heiratsstrafe», Abstimmung vom 28.02.2016 - Kantone
<idioterna> becirke poglej
<idioterna> vijolcasti so pro-gay
<idioterna> zeleni pa anti-gay
<idioterna> https://www.atlas.bfs.admin.ch/maps/12.18/map/mapIdOnly/19001_de.html je tut zanimiva
<Pepelka> Abstimmung: Durchsetzungsinitiative - Volksinitiative «Zur Durchsetzung der Ausschaffung krimineller Ausländer (Durchsetzungsinitiative)», Abstimmung vom 28.02.2016 - Kantone
<matjaz> https://kodi.tv/a-brand-new-look-for-future-kodi-versions/
<Pepelka> A brand new look for future Kodi versions | Kodi
<idioterna> zeleni anti-immigrants, vijolcasti pa pro
<idioterna> v zurichu je bil sam 22% anti-immigration vote
<idioterna> kar je nekje tko k lublana
<idioterna> ce se bom tja preselu bo se en manj!
<msev-> idioterna, ja sam lah pa vse kupuješ online pa si pošilaš na nek naslov v nemčijo :D
<msev-> pa pol pršparaš :D
<msev-> pa ke hodš nakupvt :D
<idioterna> ja sam pol rabs pa avto
<idioterna> tam je bencin kr precej drazji k pr nas
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> fajn je k otroc loh sami v solo hodjo
<idioterna> k tle ne smejo
<idioterna> pa elektricni vlaki vozjo na par minut
<idioterna> pa pac
<idioterna> hribi za biciklirat so povsod okol
<idioterna> pa vse reke k tecejo skoz zurich so dost ciste da loh plavas not
<idioterna> to je vse kar je vazn
<msev-> hribi so zakon ja
<msev-> tko k tuki :D sam še višji
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> zakaj mi tuki printa new line
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/Z741GthC
<Pepelka> #!/bin/bash #logs usage every n sec secs #Usage: ./usage.sh 2 #2 is the frequ - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> na liniji 9
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ti ga ne
<pitastrudl> pa mi ga
<lynxlynxlynx> kaži file, ane
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> loh probas recimo z echo Free memory: $(free -mh | awk -n '/^Mem/{  print $4 }')
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/uVuvg5V.png
<lynxlynxlynx> kazi file
<pitastrudl> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> s sliko si nimam kaj pomagat
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja newline ti free ven plune
<pitastrudl> aja
<idioterna> ne echo
<pitastrudl> huh
<idioterna> nared tko k sm ti napisu
<idioterna> bo bols
<pitastrudl> samo zakaj mi prvi free tega ne naredi
<lynxlynxlynx> oba ti
<idioterna> ker ni newline tam
<idioterna> k z awkom odrezes sam en field
<idioterna> in ker ni zadnji
<idioterna> ni newline zraven
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> itak ti awk nardi newline
<idioterna> ampak za 506M
<idioterna> nardi newline
<idioterna> nared $(awk)
<idioterna> pa ne bo newline
<pitastrudl> http://pitastrudl.me/downloads/usage.log lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> vidiš da oba
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi take stvari ljudje delajo s printf
<pitastrudl> printf?
<pitastrudl> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> echo, ki mu ločeno podaš format in vsebino
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak bo lažje, če narediš kot pravi idioterna
<pitastrudl> me zanima zakaj pol predavatelj uporabla echo povsod potem
<pitastrudl> huh
<lynxlynxlynx> lupina bo požrla tisti newline
<lynxlynxlynx> z -n pa poskrbiš, da ne doda svojega
<lynxlynxlynx> al si pa free -m shrani v eno spremenljivko
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kr vse v enem awk klicu
<pitastrudl> ma ja, samo hočem tut naredit da je cim manj kode
<lynxlynxlynx> žnj varjant
<pitastrudl> kak bi vse v enem awku naredu?
<pitastrudl> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> print "blal", $4, "blaa", "$3"
<lynxlynxlynx> če se hočeš še while zanke znebit, bi pa moralo iz z watch
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<pitastrudl> aja watch na komandi al skripti?
<lynxlynxlynx> da dobiš one-liner
<CrazyLemon> 'hocem da je cim manj kode' :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja sej to je easy
<idioterna> aliasnes tko da je vsak ukaz sam ena crka
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> a | b > file
<idioterna> pa mas
<lynxlynxlynx> noben golf ti ne bi spregledal tega - vsi bi Å¡teli Å¡e definicije
<idioterna> sej reces da to delas za readability :)
<matjaz> pa da si aliase doma pozabu
<matjaz> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa ne bi lavfal :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 45 Now Available To Download, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q3UoR0gYBe0/new-features-in-firefox-45
<dz0ny> who has pinged med?
<dz0ny> me*
<msev-> Perhaps it was I, sire! Hotu sm kšn suggest az hudo muzo :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvC4Yu3ILUc
<Pepelka> Breathe In Strength Breathe Out Bullshit - A Guided Meditation - YouTube
<matjaz> .yt pegboard nerds bass charmer
<jabuk> Pegboard Nerds - Bass Charmer (ft. JFMee) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8A70EIFxog
<pitastrudl> .yt headlights
<jabuk> Robin Schulz - Headlights [feat. Ilsey] [Official Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAEwLvxHVVk
<matjaz> pitastrudl nr.1 schulz fan
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> .yt sugar
<jabuk> Maroon 5 - Sugar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09R8_2nJtjg
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> jabuk kaj ti ni jasn
<dz0ny> pol je pa jabuk kriv
<idioterna> .yt emperor-x allahu akbar
<jabuk> Emperor X - Allahu Akbar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sggvbhJkaY
<idioterna> bring us high speed rail!
<matjaz> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=268619038
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Allahu akbar! - Sound mod
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. Makes insurgents scream this world-famous arabic phrase when throwing explosives.Includes 18 different shouts handpicked from real-life combat footage, for an authentic middle-eastern experience.«
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> .sc ariana grande marshmello
<jabuk> Jessie J + Ariana Grande + Nicki Minaj - Bang Bang(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/republicrecords/jessie-j-ariana-grande-nicki-minaj-bang-bang ♥222,459 ▶12,191,282
<matjaz> stupid jabuk
<matjaz> .sc ariana grande one last time marshmello
<jabuk> Ariana Grande- OnE laSt tiME (marshmello official remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/marshmellomusic/ariana ♥27,899 ▶1,168,672
<matjaz> SWIRL!
<msev-> matjaz, tole je pa cist v stilu islama :D
<msev-> tale pegboard
<msev-> a ma kdo kšna video očala k jih ne rab :D
<msev-> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> js mam očala s katerim gledam videe
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da imam video očala?
<msev-> nope take mam js tut
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mam pa tut ene vrste video očal
<msev-> v očala za smučat sm not stlaču 3.5" zaslončk
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://downdetector.com/status/google
<Pepelka> Google down? Realtime overview of Google status, issues and outages | Down Detector
<msev-> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/G9DYr7FiQGI/maxresdefault.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne želiš uporabljat levega očesa?
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk daš gor eyepatch pa je enako učinkovito
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> msev-: kaj mas to google glass
<msev-> un do garmina me je nahypal:D
<msev-> bi si tako naredu za v hribe :D
<msev-> da bi mi skoz kazal razdaljo do vrha pa puščico :D
<msev-> v kero smer je vrh lol
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa kje je avto :D
<msev-> loh bi naredu to za ene 150 usd zihr :D
<msev-> seprav desetino google glassa :)
<msev-> ampak mal mn funkcij :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t34.0-12/12834825_10207382336889551_626678824_n.jpg?oh=339ef2af046691d5a0cc042ee1eca945&oe=56E1F387
<CrazyLemon> NOICE!
<slax0r> za boljsi kontakt
<slax0r> js to vedno naredim
<slax0r> a ti ne?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..js mam apu :(
<slax0r> lame
<slax0r> sam tole se da resit, vsaj CPU
<slax0r> mobo je verjetno mal bolj zajeban
<CrazyLemon> mal alkohola pa vse gre!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb daddys home
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb daddy's home
<jabuk> Daddy's Home |25 Dec 2015 96 min| Comedy
<jabuk> Stepdad, Brad Whitaker, is a radio host trying to get his stepchildren to love him and call him Dad. But his plans turn upside down when the biological father, Dusty Mayron, returns.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.4/10 (15,349 glasov) | Tomato: 4.9/10 98 reviews (users: 3.5/5 33083 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1528854
<slax0r> se splaca pogledat?
<idioterna> it says "comedy"
<idioterna> so no.
<slax0r> saj je ucasih ker "comedy" tut ok
<slax0r> samo vedno grem gledat Will Ferrel movie z prevec pricakovanja
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> angleske so ok
<idioterna> holivudske not so much
<CrazyLemon> http://jcarlosnorte.com/security/2016/03/06/advanced-tor-browser-fingerprinting.html
<Pepelka> Advanced Tor Browser Fingerprinting
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj pa vem..js bom prečekiral
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ne pričakujem hudega smeha.. ampak mi je všeč will :)
<slax0r> si bom sposodu na partisu
<yang> 8. marec dan žena - "Buy flowers for the beloved woman, but don't forget your own [woman]" - Ad on the flower shop
<idioterna> kok je zanimiv da se ti take klerikalne sale zdijo zabavne
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<yang> idioterna: a ves od kod je ta sala ?
<idioterna> a ti ves zakaj je kajn abla ubou
<yang> vem ja
<yang> zato k mu je stare vice pravu
<idioterna> no, vids
<idioterna> nc, spawnu se bom
<idioterna> bbl
<slax0r> lel
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ zdobbie_
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> .clap
<upd> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/PASRKXo.gif
<upd> .plosk
<upd> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/S1v4KuY.gif
<upd> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/bRetADl.gif
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/wyTQMD6.gif
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-09
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> bernie is 20% higher than the polls said he'd be
<idioterna> razn v misisipi, kjer je 82:17
<idioterna> za hillary
<upd> heh
<idioterna> no sej zdej se je obrnl
<idioterna> bernie ne vod vec skor nc
<idioterna> well, spet 4%
<upd> zakaj te sploh zanima kdo bo zmagal
<upd> jaz nisem videl nobene razlike medtem ko je bil bush ali pa obama
<idioterna> js pa sm
<idioterna> in to ogromn
<upd> kot?
<idioterna> dokler je bil bush mi je penzija kopnela
<idioterna> ko je zacel obama je sla ful gor
<idioterna> ce bernie zmaga bo sla svetovna ekonomija ful gor
<upd> zakaj
<idioterna> ker bo investiru 1000 miljard dolarjov v infrastrukturo
<idioterna> v zda
<idioterna> to pomen ful dela za revne americane
<idioterna> k ves dnar takoj zapravjo
<idioterna> to pomen visje donose v firmah kjer mam investiran, k revnim americanom prodajajo hrano, bajte pa racunalnike
<idioterna> pa televizije.
<idioterna> revezi prakticno ves dnar zapravjo ker nimajo prov dost izbire
<idioterna> bogati loh zapravjo isto k revezi, sam ful manj jih je
<idioterna> pa spravlajo dnar
<idioterna> woo
<idioterna> bernie wins
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/michigan
<Pepelka> Michigan Primary Election Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Pepelka> »Election results from the Michigan primary, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<upd> ja ql pol, bolj problem je to ja da američani vse zapravijo :d
<idioterna> sej to je pomembno
<idioterna> da zapravjo
<idioterna> s tem se ustvarja sluzbe
<idioterna> ce 30 miljonov kup neki k si prej niso mogl prvosct
<idioterna> je to kr velik delovnih mest
<upd> američani že tko preveč zapravljajo
<idioterna> ker american, tocno?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NHYFvHdCws
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders - "I WAS THERE" Trailer - YouTube
<upd> vsi.
<upd> v povprečju ima vsak američan 1k pufa.
<zdobbie> OH BERN
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/272302-sanders-edges-out-clinton-in-michigan
<Pepelka> Sanders stuns Clinton with upset in Michigan | TheHill
<Pepelka> »Hillary Clinton led the state in polls by more than 20 points.«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/707426425679257600
<Pepelka> Nate Silver auf Twitter: "In the famous New Hampshire upset in '08, Clinton trailed Obama by 8 points. Big upset. But today, Sanders trailed Clinton by *21* and won."
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/cerar-o-odpuscenih-policistih-prav-je-da-je-prislo-do-te-odlocitve/387755
<Pepelka> Cerar o odpuščenih policistih: "Prav je, da je prišlo do te odločitve" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Zaradi "policijske zarote" proti ministru Borisu Koprivnikarju naj bi službo izgubilo sedem policistov.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Create A Bootable USB Stick On Ubuntu With GNOME Disks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vS99Ahkphr0/create-bootable-usb-stick-on-ubuntu.html
<msev-> https://www.hellotux.com/
<msev-> expensive but cool
<slax0r> majca z tuxom
<slax0r> 29eur
<slax0r> kupis navadno majco za 5eur, pa das tiskat
<napsy> uh drage
<msev-> drage ja
<msev-> a veste da ma twitch open api
<dz0ny> #wecarenot
<dz0ny> #sosayweall
<slax0r> #ido
<zdobbie> #not
<zdobbie> #hashtagwhatsup
<dz0ny> #hastagcoffee
<slax0r> msev-: vem ja, kako mislis da delajo vse te twitch strani ki vrivajo event sounde v stream itd?
<yang> https://www.defectivebydesign.org/show-them-the-world-is-watching-stop-drm-in-html
<Pepelka> Show them the world is watching. Stop DRM in HTML. | Defective by Design
<zdobersek> "Pay a visit to a W3C office in your country, and take a protest selfie."
<zdobersek> that'll show them!
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> DRM is great
<zdobersek> BAN HIM!!!
<slax0r> zakaj je DRM great?
<idioterna> because RMS says otherwise
<yang> pocak, da se fejstbukove integrirajo v html
<zdobersek> what
<yang> to bo nasledn korak za drm
<napsy> <facebook></facebook>
<zdobersek> custom elements!
<zdobersek> because ~500 HTML tags are note nough
<zdobersek> not* enough
<yang> spi se mi, se 5 ur sluzbe
<napsy> js grem cez uro domov
<msev-> https://github.com/Freeboard/freeboard
<Pepelka> GitHub - Freeboard/freeboard: A damn-sexy, open source real-time dashboard builder for IOT and other web mashups. A free open-source alternative to Geckoboard.
<Pepelka> »freeboard - A damn-sexy, open source real-time dashboard builder for IOT and other web mashups. A free open-source alternative to Geckoboard.«
<msev-> kle piše how to use
<msev-> tko da git klonov pa npm install sm lahko
<msev-> a pol grunt mi ni treba napisat v terminal (ker ne najde tega ukaza niti tega paketa ni v apt-get)
<msev-> mi je pa tekom npm installa grunt neki delov not
<msev-> tko da pomoje nerabm ane
<slax0r> npm install -g grunt-cli
<slax0r> thank me later
<msev-> zakaj slax0r a tist ne bo uredu
<zdobersek> THANK HIM LATER
<msev-> a ni že inštaliran
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej mas Tirreno-Adriatico
<slax0r> msev-: ne vem sploh kaj delas, samo vidim da hoces grunt prek apt-get installirat, no go :P
<slax0r> in ce hoces grunt system wide uporabljat mores installirat z -g flagom pri npm
<slax0r> as in global
<msev-> I don't know what I'm doin' :-O
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pač en dodatn dashboard si bom poizkusu naštimat :D
<msev-> bomo vidl
<msev-> pomoje ne rabm tega grunta
<msev-> pomoje je npm install že poštimov to :D
<msev-> tak občutek mam :D
<slax0r> normalno ne
<msev-> slax0r, kko sploh inicializiram ta freeboard :)
<slax0r> fuck me if I know
<slax0r> pritegnil si me samo zarad grunta, k sem ga vcasih uporabljal kot task runner
<msev-> aha sam odprem index.html
<msev-> dobr da ne veš
<msev-> k če ... :D
<msev-> https://github.com/alsm/freeboard-mqtt
<Pepelka> GitHub - alsm/freeboard-mqtt: MQTT and IBM IoT Foundation plugins for freeboard.io
<Pepelka> »freeboard-mqtt - MQTT and IBM IoT Foundation plugins for freeboard.io«
<msev-> kle spodaj tist sm dodal nad /body /html
<msev-> to je vredu ane
<pitastrudl> .yr morten frida sundemo beautiful heartbeat
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> .yt morten frida sundemo beautiful heartbeat
<jabuk> MORTEN - Beautiful Heartbeat (Official Video) ft. Frida Sundemo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjAiibRVC9Q
<pitastrudl> <Quixote> i bought a pair of shoes from a drug dealer, I'm not sure what he laced them with but i've been tripping all day
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj zdaj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ya
<CrazyLemon> ja*
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its not on eurosport
<zdobersek> eurosport2
<CrazyLemon> a pa je
<CrazyLemon> eurosport1
<CrazyLemon> sam na sporedu piše nek biatlon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je bil že lotto jumbo?
 * CrazyLemon čaka na primoža
<zdobersek> ya
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ob 16.00 pa paris - nice?
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> k..ty
<zdobersek> ya*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a orica je ze bla ane?
<zdobersek> ya
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> a sm vse zamudil al kaj
<CrazyLemon> kako je Å¡lo mezgcu?
<zdobersek> dunno
<CrazyLemon> mezgec 6, primož 8
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud 9 Brings File Comments And Tags, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kDqqpC78FKo/owncloud-9-brings-file-comments-and.html
<idioterna> http://danesjenovdan.si/alternacija/
<Pepelka> Alternacija
<zdobersek> židi, al Židi?
<idioterna> mislm da se to vse z malo pise
<idioterna> kreteni, židi, muslimani
<zdobersek> naciji
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR5bhNU-AxE
<Pepelka> Flappy Tux, a free "Flappy Bird" clone for Windows, Mac and Linux - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hi, Flappy Tux is the first game I ever made. I used Unity3D to create it. It's a clone of the popular "Flappy Bird" with Tux as the main actor. You can down...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: skenslal so etapo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm slišal ja
<CrazyLemon> mal snega pa se že ustrašijo
<CrazyLemon> pussies
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kje to
<CrazyLemon> france
<msev-> a je kšna kolesarska tekma
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> yes
<msev-> a evropska direktiva je z malo napisan ane
<msev-> al kko so že ta slovnična pravila :D
<CrazyLemon> z malo ja
<msev-> kewl Å¡e vem
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobbie> plebs be all alike!
<pitastrudl> kje je pa moj op
<CrazyLemon> €€
<slax0r> or $$
<idioterna> https://49.media.tumblr.com/b446d52ce83abbc4f9823c21ddb07a55/tumblr_o3mf40GDfx1uf7el9o1_500.gif
<zdobbie> ask and yee shall receive!
<zdobbie> aaaand enough!
<slax0r> idioterna: dayum
<zdobbie> idioterna: kter jump scare, ne linkej tsnega sranja
<idioterna> a si se zacel nevarno prot monitorju nagibat
<zdobersek> z nosom sem ze risu po ekranu
<idioterna> tricky
<idioterna> i'll be more careful in the future
<idioterna> en se mi je prtozu da ne vid zenskih prsi
<slax0r> js sm pa caku dlje kot bi hotu priznat da se bo kaj zgodil
<idioterna> how about that bernie win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<zdobersek> glorious
<pitastrudl> v puttyu se mi kr zamena input ko grem v nano
<pitastrudl> oz nevem kaj
<pitastrudl> ampak namesto + v numpadu je vejca
<pitastrudl> ko grem iz editorja je pa normalno
<zdobbie> what
<zdobbie> gtfo
<zdobbie> .yt axel foley get the fuck outta here
<jabuk> Beverly Hills Cop Serge & Axel "get the fuck outta here" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL6NY5lfBAg
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> ok :c
<zdobbie> lol jk
<zdobbie> u my no1 pita
<pitastrudl> <3
<pitastrudl> nohomo
<CrazyLemon> sohomo*
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon so jelly
<CrazyLemon> no*
<zdobbie> butterflies in his belly
<zdobbie> wanting to wear the castelli
<zdobbie> as menacing as that boy shkreli
<zdobbie> .gif mic drop
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/26tPeKzAmS9X70NVu/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> naah..scorpions dont do it for me
<CrazyLemon> nutella time \o/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon the real fattelli
<CrazyLemon> torej ubuntu LTS bo čez en mesec zunaj and guess what..LTS -> LTS upgrade je horribly broken.. like totally :D
<pitastrudl> a ubuntu 15 lts?
<idioterna> http://turnoff.us/image/en/sql-server-on-linux.png
<pitastrudl> he
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, systemd ftw
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nah, it can't be.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, o čem govoriš
<CrazyLemon> msev- o cem ti govoris
<msev-> da je LTS upgrade totalno broken
<pitastrudl> o cem vidva govorita
<msev-> a bojo tazga tut shippal
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj ni Å¡e final release :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak v trenutnem stanju je totally broken ja
<msev-> kera stvar zj a dejanski OS
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km  Z od LITIJE @09/03/2016 18:41:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.74+E
 * dz0ny upgraded to xenial just fine
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny from? :)
<dz0ny> 15.10
<dz0ny> msev-: ti mas zihr mint
<msev-> nimam
<msev-> sm mel en cajt ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakaj dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/09/microsoft_sonic_debian/
<Pepelka> Microsoft will release a custom Debian Linux. Repeat, a custom Debian Linux for networking • The Register
<Pepelka> »It's an open-source switch OS for clouds«
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> zdobbie_: a t-1.si je skor kt t-2.net ?
<zdobbie_> mhm
<zdobbie_> brez klerikalstva
<CrazyLemon> (more porn)
<yang> god bless you
<zdobbie_> which one?
<yang> the supreme one
<matjaz> http://2016.webcamp.si/code-of-conduct
<Pepelka> Code Of Conduct
<Pepelka> »WebCamp Ljubljana is the unconference where everyone who is building and designing for the web share their knowledge, experience, and mockups and vim configurations. It is organized annually-ish by the community, for the community.«
<matjaz> a je kdo za prjavt, da uporablja emacs?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj? sej piše any software preference
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/JeanieBuss/status/707386777619697665
<Pepelka> Jeanie Buss auf Twitter: "Just met @Liquid_s1mple - welcome to the #Lakers game! https://t.co/MvgxbHbUhc"
<matjaz> fakin Å¡it
<matjaz> gaming gre v višave
<zdobbie_> mlad pejba, ga bo Hiko umonitur
<zdobbie_> umontiru
<matjaz> fakin Rick Fox ma svojo ekipo, Buss familija se druži s playerji
<matjaz> Å¡e Obama stisne en selfie s Skadoodlom pa je
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: do _you_ want ti be an e-Sports star?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nope
<CrazyLemon> fckin miska!
<zdobbie_> huehuehuehue
<CrazyLemon> z misko/roko sm ruknu v zvocnik..ce ne bi jure umru!
<zdobbie_> could've changed everything!
<CrazyLemon> it could!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Is Deprecating fglrx (Catalyst) In 16.04 LTS - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-10
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-GsfyVCBu0
<Pepelka> Match 2 - Google DeepMind Challenge Match: Lee Sedol vs AlphaGo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch DeepMind's program AlphaGo take on the legendary Lee Sedol (9-dan pro), the top Go player of the past decade, in a $1M 5-game challenge match in Seoul....«
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/228227369/
<Pepelka> Ljubljana Golang Meetup: Almost-Spring Edition - Slovenian Golang User Group (Ljubljana)- Meetup
<Pepelka> »A lot of people think that gophers go into hibernation during the winter months but that's not the case. We were out there, tunnelling away like there's no tomorrow!&nbsp;But now, dear gophers, it's t«
<napsy> ne pozabit dans
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Cd0qUc7.jpg
<zdobbie> sun is shining
<zdobbie> the weather is sweet
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @10/03/2016 08:45:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.05+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @10/03/2016 08:45:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<upd> AlphaGo win!
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Manage Passwords From The Command Line With `Pass`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SDCiKyWcFKU/manage-passwords-from-command-line-with.html
<pitastrudl> zakaj mi ne deluje rm -rfd $directory
<pitastrudl> ko probam isti string iz variable v komando mi dela
<pitastrudl> ampak ko dam v $directory var pa ne
<pitastrudl> lamo, pozabu dat $ pred varuiabli
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> asdasdt4
<zdobersek> lalalalalal
<skyx> lp
<zdobersek> hoi
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:02, Kulminacija: 11:16:41, Sončni zahod: 17:05:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:35, Kulminacija: 11:17:15, Sončni zahod: 17:05:55
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> seriously m8
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:40, Kulminacija: 11:17:20, Sončni zahod: 17:06:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> yea..smth is b0rked
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -4.7°C @10.03.2016 11:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 2.46 m/s (8.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:58, Kulminacija: 11:16:13, Sončni zahod: 17:04:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 36min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.9°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:11, Kulminacija: 11:13:35, Sončni zahod: 17:01:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 36min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 14°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:27, Kulminacija: 11:17:09, Sončni zahod: 17:05:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran boja
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0°C @10.03.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:40, Kulminacija: 11:17:20, Sončni zahod: 17:06:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 37min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid jabuk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny "-" != 0 ... Koper Kapitanija	-	-	-	-	 	-	 	-
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 0°C @10.03.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:05, Kulminacija: 11:10:28, Sončni zahod: 16:58:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 36min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> idioterna: http://www.firebox.com/product/7078/Inner-Selfie-Stick?via=gf
<Pepelka> Inner Selfie Stick | Firebox - Shop for the Unusual
<CrazyLemon> .imdb point break
<jabuk> Point Break |12 Jul 1991 122 min| Action, Crime, Thriller
<jabuk> An FBI agent goes undercover to catch a gang of surfers who may be bank robbers.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.2/10 (106,126 glasov) | Tomato: 6.1/10 57 reviews (users: 3.4/5 132377 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102685
<CrazyLemon> .imdb point break 2015
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Enable Color Emoji on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6P18wahnasw/enable-color-emoji-linux-svg-font
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksen bicikel imas ti  ? jpg
<CrazyLemon> yang bel ! png
<yang> pokaz slikco
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj
<yang> pa tko, firbcen sem
<CrazyLemon> dvomim..you probably have some evil plan
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/resources/gfx/picture/29108243/big.jpg
<idioterna> kr luskan
<yang> KUOTA ?ž
<idioterna> zakaj je pa vazn kaj pise gor
<CrazyLemon> yang kuota ja
<yang> sej ne da je vazn, sam ne poznam te firme
<CrazyLemon> seveda je važno
<idioterna> js tut ne
<CrazyLemon> yang js je tudi nism poznal :D
<zdobersek> slam that stem?
<idioterna> sam na mojem pise colnago
<idioterna> pa nima nobene zveze s colnago firmo
<zdobersek> pa kovcek bi lah dol dal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek "kovcek" je useful
<idioterna> spodi pod sredino pise
<zdobersek> a pice notr vozis?
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da mi je en mal prevelik.. oziroma nism blizu pro položaju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek orodje, zračnico, vetrovko
<CrazyLemon> pa poleti gre vetrovka vn pa telefon not
<zdobersek> orodje
<yang> na mojmu pise "favorit"
<idioterna> na mojmu pise "made in taiwan"
<yang> oz pise Personal, po favoritinem modelu je delan
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa je tudi moj italijan tako kot od jureta samo ni tako znan :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<idioterna> moj ni italijanski
<CrazyLemon> colnago je italijanska firma
<idioterna> ja, taiwan pa ni italjanska kolonija :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.funsports.si/bike/oprema/orodje/mini-tool-10.html     tole je orodje
<Pepelka> Trgovina Funsports Mini Tool 10 - Orodje - OPREMA - Bike
<Pepelka> »Lahko in kompaktno večnamensko orodje.Orodje vsebuje naslednje ključe:- imbus 2, 2,5, 3, 4, 5, 6 in 8 mm- ploski in križni izvijač- torx ključ za disk«
<zdobersek> a ti rad sraufas kolo ob lepsi panorami?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek if needed..ja
<idioterna> pametn je met ene imbuse sabo
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj
<CrazyLemon> pri meni nikjer ne pise kje je made in
<idioterna> pol mogoce sploh ni made
<idioterna> mogoce je summoned
<idioterna> al pa cast
<idioterna> forged even
<idioterna> in the fires of mount stelvio
<zdobersek> jah, jst mam dva imbusa s sabo, k pokrijeta vecino vijakov
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ma zdobersek je cycling hipster.. taki ne nosijo orodja s sabo.. pa ponavadi tudi bidonov ne ker kvarijo videz
<yang> vcasih smo imeli na kolesu zadaj torbico z limom za flikanje gum
<zdobersek> seveda mam bidone
<idioterna> yang: js mam v denarnci zdej to
<CrazyLemon> pa zihr tudi co2 bombice ma s sabo
<idioterna> k prodajajo samolepilne flike dons
<idioterna> k so kr efektivne
<zdobersek> mam! na hrbtu
<idioterna> rabs manj k 3 minute
<CrazyLemon> true hipster
<CrazyLemon> tak k se pelje mimo nekoga, ki potrebuje pumpo
<idioterna> bernie je punchnu mikrofon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @10.03.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:14, Kulminacija: 11:10:32, Sončni zahod: 16:58:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 36min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj čakaš!
<zdobersek> jst tut ne
<zdobersek> ampak se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> meni se da..sam preveč piha
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e cel teden bo tako
<idioterna> js se zmer ustavm
<idioterna> ce kdo flika
<yang> pomagas flikat
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi se..sam ti k nimajo orodja s sabo, pa k Å¡parajo bombice se ne
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<yang> a na bombice pumpate bicikel, nimate pumpic vec ?
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> yang to zdobersek ma bombice
<yang> da ga roke ne bolijo prevec
<yang> sicer mislim da na BMX-u k smo jih mel ni blo pumpice gor
<yang> je bla pa torbica s flikam
<yang> na zicu si mel za zataknit
<yang> zanimivo mi je tam na starodobnik.com ko nekdo popravlja bicikle in ima cel kup teh starih delov za originalna kolesa
<yang> danes sem pa gledal mestna kolesa pri astri
<yang> od 219 eur dalje
<idioterna> v sparu mas kr dobro mestno kripo
<idioterna> za 199
<idioterna> ce se majo
<yang> ja to ni glih neka huda cena, ze ce peljes staro kolo na servis na obnovo ti ga ne obnovijo za manj kot 50 eur verjetno
<yang> nevem tale moj stari puch ni ravno idealen
<yang> ampak je namerno tak zjahan, da ni tok vpadljiv
<yang> ce bi mel delavnico bi ga malo razstavil in postrihal
<yang> http://jp.si/Puch/IMG_20150527_155452.jpg
<yang> okvir je starejsi od mene
<upd> 1940
<lynxlynx> jst tud iščem novo kolo (prejšnje šlo papa pred arsotom), pa mi je čudno, kako je pol treking koles brez blatnika
<upd> yang, a nima kolo letnice
<yang> model 55 je
<yang> letnik tam iz konca 50ih
<yang> ma serijsko stevilko
<upd> a je serijska sestavljena iz letnice
<yang> upd: to pa nevem, bi moral pogledat
<yang> ce mi ga ze niso pljunili
<upd> http://surlybikes.com/info_hole/faqs/what_year_was_my_frame_built
<Pepelka> FAQs | The Information Hole | Surly Bikes
<Pepelka> »Surly designs and produces durable, versatile bikes, frames, & parts for people who ride a lot. No B.S. Unless you deserve it.«
<yang> upd: http://jp.si/Puch/IMG_20150527_155512.jpg
<yang> http://www.alltagsklassiker.at/puch-s60-reloaded/
<Pepelka> Alltagsklassiker Puch S60 Reloaded | Alltagsklassiker
<Pepelka> »im jahre 2011 ist mir ein puch s60 fahrrad aus dem jahre 1957 zugelaufen, das ich mit unterstützung von rene sanft wiedererweckt habe. kaum drei jahre (!) später war es zeit für die reaktivierung dieses steirischen radklassikers, das dank der mithilfe von der radlerei auch ohne große komplikationen perfekt geklappt hat. bei der ersten bewegungsfahrt…«
<upd> http://www.2-pedals.org/HTML/DivFahrraeder/DivFahrraderPuchS60_1953.htm
<Pepelka> Div Fahrräder Puch S 60 1953
<upd> :D
<yang> pr mojmu je samo gestel orignalen drugi deli pa ne
<upd> važn
<upd> da ima najbolj udoben za sedet od vseh ki so bili narejeni do sedaj
<yang> ma nima
<yang> k ni originalen zic
<yang> nek plasticen zic je zlo neudoben
<upd> beh
<yang> za takrat leta 1953 je bil to lepo bicikel
<yang> ampak je bistveno drutgacen od tega modrega
<upd> da, imam nekega podobnega nekje
<upd> pa ponija
<upd> pa
<upd> pink panter xd
<yang> kar izstopa je gonilka k ma noter ime, tega ne vidis vec danes
<yang> http://jp.si/Puch/IMG_20150527_155502.jpg
<yang> kaj je pink panter ?
<upd> nimam pojma
<upd> mja ena trgovina je bila pink panter
<yang> sem slisu da je en moj stari prijatelj odprl servis koles
<yang> http://pravikolesar.si/
<Pepelka> Pravi Kolesar SERVIS, IZPOSOJA IN ODKUP Rabljenih Koles
<Pepelka> »Ponujamo cenovno ugodne pakete servisiranja, ki vključujejo dostavo in prevzem koles na dom, servisiranje na domu, možnost nadomestnega kolesa.«
<yang> upd: tale je lepo zrihtan http://www.alltagsklassiker.at/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/puch-s60-10.jpg
<upd> da
<upd> sam kaj k ni motor
<yang> sem pa iskal po celi ljubljani samo bele gume, ampak povsod imajo samo crne z belo obrobo
<yang> pa priblizno enake cene gum imajo povsod +/- 1 eur razlike
<yang> edino v bauerju so imeli malo drazje
<yang> upd: ce znas kej sam popravit, sem zadnjic videl oglas za tomos avtomatik za 20 eur
<upd> haha znam ja
<upd> sam če je cilinder sfukan nimaš kej, pa te pride 80€
<upd> ni računice, s pospravljanjem več stroška kot pa potem dobička
<yang> upd: moped so zbidali na 44 eur
<yang> https://s5tech.net/download/file.php?id=15684
<yang> je stal dolgo casa pise, potreben temeljite obnove
<yang> sem imel avtomatika
<yang> kr lusten moped
<upd> nah
<yang> pol me je en tip na kolesarski zbil
<yang> pa mi je obljubil nov moped
<yang> in mu je kupil enega kolibrija
<yang> se je bal da bo izpit zgubil k je imel ocala
<yang> nisem ga prijavil, bil je tolk posten da je drzal besedo
<yang> kolibri je bil pa res prva liga
<yang> sicer mi ni novga kupil
<yang> tisto, ko si ga v prvi drzal dokler je slo po klancu da ni avtomatsko v drugo prevekslal hehe
<yang> mislim da so imeli po dve brzini
<idioterna> na kolesarski te je zbil?
<idioterna> z avtomatikom si bil na kolesarski?
<upd> http://imgur.com/vDh1USg dump and pump
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni prenosa tirreno adriatico?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je ze konc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ze?
<zdobersek> že
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in kje je bil reminder??!?1?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I bundled it together with all the fucks I give
<zdobersek> and I lost it
<yang> idioterna: jaz sem bil na mopedu on pa v avtu
<yang> pripeljal sem cez prehod in tam me je zbil dol
<idioterna> zihr si bil ti kriv
<idioterna> te avtomatikisti skos skacejo po cesti sem in tja
<yang> zakaj ?
<idioterna> pa nc ne gledajo
<yang> jaz sem peljal pravilno
<yang> on bi moral ustavit, ko je preckal
<zdobbie> a nista to ze obdelala?
<yang> krizisce ni bilo semaforizirano
<yang> no men se je zdel kr dobr da me je zbil
<yang> k sem prsu do boljsega mopeda pol
<yang> pa itak mi ni blo nic
<yang> edino moped je bil ves pokrivljen in nevozen
<matjaz> danes sem slišal najboljši najslabši vic o sebi
<matjaz> "lohk bi reku da delaš 9to5 job, sam da začneš pač ob 6ih"
<yang> a si placan za nadure
<yang> to, da delas za dva je kr nekje slovenska praksa, se mi zdi
<yang> Hi,
<yang> We are Top Ranking ISO 9001:2008 Certified professional Website Design & SEO Services Company from India.
<yang> hm
<matjaz> sem, samo so skoraj isto plačane kot navadne
<yang> ISO certified website companies, a to sploh obstaja ?
<dz0ny> BigWhale: ^^
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> Ja, mi mamo ISO 9001 in 27001 :>
<BigWhale> Don't ask why. K jest tud ne vem :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<dz0ny> bad news for CrazyLemon https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Is Deprecating fglrx (Catalyst) In 16.04 LTS - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-11
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> why bother
<slax0r> cuz
<upd> o/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 1st. old news! [22:39:54] <CrazyLemon>: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx 2nd. že dolgo sm na radeonu like..vsaj dve leti :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Is Deprecating fglrx (Catalyst) In 16.04 LTS - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<zdobersek> 3rd, meh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/03/10/references-to-n-preview-in-nexus-5-code-repository-do-not-suggest-the-nexus-5-will-get-android-n/
<Pepelka> References To "N Preview" In Nexus 5 Code Repository Do Not Suggest The Nexus 5 Will Get Android N
<Pepelka> »We've received quite a few emails in the last 24 hours excitedly pointing to the following tag in the Nexus 5's repository on the Android project as eviden... by David Ruddock in Android N, Development, News, Nexus 5«
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> :)))
<napsy> aja
<napsy> nexus 5 je pol out of the game
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev-> Ajde Ljubljancani ideje za izlet okoli LJ :)
<msev-> IÅ¡ki vintgar ze grem
<idioterna> krvavc
<slax0r> okoli LJ, as in, cela slovenija?
<msev-> Premisljujem o Peklu v Borovnici
<msev-> Kaj bi se blo tazga :)
<msev-> To sm ze bil 100x ce sm iz KR
<msev-> :)
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Ma nevem tko da se mi ni treba ful ven pelat tm v radiusu 30km cca
<CrazyLemon> najbližji mcdonalds?
<zdobersek> jezersko
<zdobersek> mah, fu2
<CrazyLemon> are you that slow on the bicycle as well?
<zdobersek> for that I'd need to actually ride the bicycle
<CrazyLemon> fat ass will be fatter
<zdobersek> dons me je ze famiglia pohvalila, da sem vse bolj suh
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> jsm pa zmer tezji
<CrazyLemon> js pa se grem stehtat!
<idioterna> jsm skos 100
<idioterna> +- 30
<zdobersek> dat delta
<yang> 100 kil je normalba teza za dvometrasa
<CrazyLemon> 84.5kg :(
<CrazyLemon> torej 4kg moram zgubit za top formo
<yang> kok si visok
<zdobersek> 175
<CrazyLemon> gentleman never tells!
<idioterna> js bi tut mogu bit 80 za top formo
<yang> dont be a pussy
<idioterna> bom kr dons probu shujsat
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> s 130 na 80 je kok
<idioterna> 50 kil se prav
<idioterna> 500.000 kcal prblizn
<CrazyLemon> totally doable
<idioterna> let's calculate that
<zdobersek> 1000 ur
<idioterna> 2G joulov je to
<yang> en moj prjatu si je metuljcka kupil pred leti tist k das na trebuh pa ti elektrosoke v misico posilja za hujsat
<CrazyLemon> js si bom kupu tiste hlače k jih oblečeš pa že hujšaš
<idioterna> js ze mam tako napravo za hujsat
<yang> savna hlace
<idioterna> sam bi mogu najprej ven zlozit zmrznen sadje
<yang> ?
<idioterna> ja tako napravo mam k energijo crpa
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo With Unity Patches Available For Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5olvMQ3eUIM/nemo-with-unity-patches-available-for.html
<idioterna> 2000km visincov
<idioterna> bi mogu nardit
<idioterna> za 50 kil speha porabt pr ~100 kilah
<yang> kako se ti pa rata cez zimo zredit za 50 kg ?
<yang> glede na to da prakticno skoz kolesaris
<idioterna> sej se nism zredil za 50kg
<idioterna> sam zracunu sm kolk loh dvignes z energijo k jo dobis iz 50 kil speha
<zdobersek> idioterna: pa si racunu, da sproti zgubljas tezo?
<idioterna> ne, sej povprecje vzames
<idioterna> pac zacnes s 25 kilami vec, koncas pa s 25 kilami manj
<zdobersek> aha, ja
<zdobersek> vidim
<yang> nevem men se matematicno hujsanje ne izide, ce vem migam tudi vec pojem
<yang> ce vec migam vec pojem
<yang> francoska dieta mn'zri se nekak ne obnese
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Won’t Support AMD Catalyst Fglrx Driver  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PUqj_DFGQgc/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<idioterna> evo yang
<idioterna> ce bos su v nemcijo mam en film zate
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/sternkriege4k.png
<yang> daj mi link v query prosim
<idioterna> link do?
<idioterna> filma?
<idioterna> mas
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja kako bi 'podaljšal' stikalo razdelilca? ker trenutno je pod mizo.. rad bi da je nad in s tem lažje dostopno
<CrazyLemon> you know..in case SOVA potrka pa to
<zdobersek> razdelilec daj na mizo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant..prilepu sm ga na zid
<UPD> CrazyLemon, dodaj 1m kabla
<CrazyLemon> UPD to pa sploh ne pomaga..Å¡e vedno je stikalo tam kjer je :)
<UPD> ja pa ga odlep
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? če je razdelilec tam kjer mora bit
<CrazyLemon> lepo skrit pod mizo
<CrazyLemon> sam stikalo bi rad premaknu...ne razdelilca
<UPD> lol.
<UPD> a ni stikalo v razdelilcu
<CrazyLemon> "premaknu" ..podaljšal karkoli pač
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<UPD> ja kako ga boš pol premikal
<CrazyLemon> zato pa moje vprašanje  <CrazyLemon>: kakšna ideja kako bi 'podaljšal' stikalo razdelilca? ker trenutno je pod mizo.. rad bi da je nad in s tem lažje dostopno
<CrazyLemon> če bi vedel ne bi vas spraševal :)
<UPD> ja teh stikal se ponavadi Å¡e odpret ne da
<UPD> err razdelilcev
<UPD> lahko bi recimo kupil sam podalšek z gumbom pa bi pol razdelilec vklapljal
<CrazyLemon> naah..sm vidu da se da podaljšat ta stikala..DIY stuff
<CrazyLemon> sam ne najdem več linka
<UPD> sej ni nobena znanost, sam stikalo ven odtrgaš pa 2 kabla podalšaš
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vsaka rešitev mora bit da neki vn odtrgaš...y so violent man.. relaaaax
<UPD> tko se reče, ko boš odpru, boš vidu notr dve plastiki morš jih stisnit da gre ven
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bom odpiral ker kot sm napisal.. je "permanentno" na zidu
<UPD> ...
<siska> CrazyLemon, mislis nekej takega: https://www.110220volts.com/media/catalog/product/E/x/Ext_Plug_outlet_lg.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zej mas vse live
<CrazyLemon> siska nope.. ne bi podaljšal vtičnice ampak stikala na razdelilcu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kje?
<CrazyLemon> sam paris -nice je
<CrazyLemon> http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/tvschedule.shtml
<Pepelka> EUROSPORT TV SCHEDULE ON 11-03-2016 - Consumer Site British
<Pepelka> »EUROSPORT TV SCHEDULE ON 11-03-2016Schedule, EUROSPORT TV«
<CrazyLemon> 13:15 torej 14:15 je bilo live
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne..bo kr 13:15
<siska> CrazyLemon, ajaa :) mogoce ce posebej stikalo dobis, pa ga dol na kontakte zvezes.. v vsakem primeru ga bos moral razkopat :p
<CrazyLemon> siska ne nujno.. lahk naredim eno luknjo v stikalu ko je na on.. enako naredim na stikalu višje.. ampak potrebujem tako stikalo http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4a/39/64/4a3964cabe4f4578a7a89d4ff963ab57.jpg
<CrazyLemon> in potem preprosto povežem pa je to to
<siska> vzvod varianta
<CrazyLemon> vsaj mislim :D
<siska> zakaj pa ne, edino precej bolj komplicirano je
<CrazyLemon> siska sej veš kako je s teorijo pa prasko :D
<CrazyLemon> prakso seveda
<CrazyLemon> .yt yuma x you said
<CrazyLemon> right
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Devs Want Your Feedback on Network Manager’s CLI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kJiXVpkXrQQ/gnome-devs-want-thoughts-network-managers-cli
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Y PPA Manager Updated With Important Launchpad PPA Search Fix  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lNLPWQ43Cn8/y-ppa-manager-updated-with-important.html
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 18.km  J od OBREŽJA @11/03/2016 19:11:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.69+N,+15.7+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 5.km  V od IVANČNE GORICE @11/03/2016 05:02:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+14.87+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 11.km  S od KOČEVJA @10/03/2016 18:59:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.88+E
<msev-> sup nerds
<idioterna> lih sm pogledu star wars IV sinhroniziran v nemscino
<idioterna> so awesome
<CrazyLemon> so original
<CrazyLemon> next stop..star wars III in polish?
<idioterna> that could work if III wasn't completely daft
<CrazyLemon> and with polish voiceover even daftier!
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-12
<matjaz> zadnjič ste govoril o brezdomcih
<matjaz> samo da sem z vlaka stopil me je en nažical
<matjaz> prvič v lajfu
<matjaz> jinxal ste me
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/4a2a9r/when_you_see_your_girl_finally_talking_to_her/
<Pepelka> When you see your girl finally talking to her crush : pics
<Pepelka> »5645 points and 659 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobbie> https://youtu.be/OqgTFA1HnUM?t=1h57m10s
<Pepelka> Florida Democratic Debate presented by Univision & The Washington Post - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Less than 24 hours after Bernie Sanders&#039; surprise win in the Michigan primary, the Vermont Senator will face off against former Secretary of State Hilla...«
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<zdobbie> Hillary @ 1:58:36 "I'd vote for that guy!"
<zdobbie> Hillary @ 1:58:46 "Oh shit."
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOhu1AmuOGo
<Pepelka> Two Grannies, One Lamborghini | Donut Media - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How would you react if you saw two grandmas pull up in a 650hp Lamborghini? We gave two grannies keys to a Lambo, and let them drive around town to run some ...«
<kubanc> imam dve mrežni kartici v Ubntu 15.04. Kako naj ubntu-ju povem, katero naj uporablja za internetni protokol ?
<CrazyLemon> a sta obe povezani na enak switch/router?
<kubanc> ne, ena je na T-2 switch, druga pa na Linksys WRT54-gl router
<kubanc> rad bi da Ubuntu samo eno uporablja za internetni dostop (priklopljena na T-2 stikalo) medtem ko bi tisto ki gre na Linksys router dodal virtualni masini (virtualka pa mora dostopati do interneta preko te mrežne kartice)
<matjaz> sem se s podobno stvarjo enkrat ukvarjal
<matjaz> če se prav spomnim, je vrstni red pri zagonu važen
<matjaz> prva dobi internet access, druga pa ne
<kubanc> ampak druga mora dobiti internetni dostop za virtualko
<matjaz> v virtualki pa daš obratno
<kubanc> ma virtalki dodelim samo eno mrežno kartico (linksys WRT54-gl) in je to to,...
<kubanc> to mi je jasno
<matjaz> tako ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa si sploh povezan z linksysom?
<kubanc> samo za Ubuntu-ja, ki je hkrati host za virtualke ne vem kako dodelim da samo eno uporablja za internetni protokol
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, zato ker imam android TV v isti mreži in bom preko SAMBE sheral folder kjer imam notri filme
<CrazyLemon> kubanc in potem prek druge mrežne deliš povezavo na linksys in naprej ?
<kubanc> ne razumem tega vprašanja...
<kubanc> eno mrežno imam direktno priključeno v T-2 stikalo, eno imam pa v Linksys router (v Linksys router je priklučen tudi android TV). tisto ki je priključena v T-2 stikalo bi rad uporabljal kot default za internet...
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne razumem tvojih povezav :D
<kubanc> eno mrežno imam direktno priključeno v T-2 stikalo, eno imam pa v Linksys router in ta Linksys router je naprej priključen v T-2 stikalo...
<kubanc> a je tko bolša razlaga?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zdaj me zanima zakaj nisi tudi ti priključen na linksysa sam z eno mrežno?
<kubanc> zato ker potrebujem 2 IP-ja na računalniku
<kubanc> enega dobim preko T-2 stikala, drugega pa preko Linksys routerja
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<kubanc> bom jst tole kr na forum dal vprašanja, k morm zdele it...
<CrazyLemon> pa updejtaj freakin ubuntu :)
<kubanc> ubuntu je na zadnji različici
<kubanc> 15.10
<kubanc> sm se zmotil prej
<CrazyLemon> c c c :)
<kubanc> :P
<matjaz> arch is always on the latest release :)
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGQlYSC9NGk
<Pepelka> Nina Kraljić - Lighthouse (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Nina Kraljić will represent Croatia at the 2016 Eurovision Song Contest in Stockholm with the song ‘Lighthouse’. Download Now: iTunes: https://nina.lnk.to/Li...«
<upd> dober komadič
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<yang> kok je majhna ljubljana. spoznal mlajso sestro od sosolca, pa sploh nisem vedel, da ima sestro
<yang> in ona pravi potem "a ti mojga brata poznas?" pa skoz srednjo solo sva se druzila
<yang> na www.vultr.com/freetrial mate 50 usd kredita
<msev-> A je z rpi-jem mozno nardit bluetooth repeater?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm vidu my dream car.. model s - pearl with with sunroof
<CrazyLemon> so effin sexy
<CrazyLemon> !g green line hybrid
<Pepelka> Greenline: Home http://greenlinehybrid.si/
<msev-> A teslo
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e ker drug model s s pearl white barvo ? :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: all is live
<zdobbie> 40/56km to go
<msev-> A teslo?
<msev-> CrayLemon
<msev-> Ma nc bom pol sprasvov premal baterije v mobiju. Mejte se!
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, men pa noče nadgradit na 16.04
<lynxlynxlynx> hash mismatch na si strežniku - upam, da ni bil kak napad ala mint :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx am..dont do it
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx upgrejd je br0ken z 14.04.4 na 16.04
<CrazyLemon> če govorimo o desktopu seveda
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeeh
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa tolk fali?
<CrazyLemon> lynx ne vem ampak boš mel sam black screen
<CrazyLemon> tty ni dostopen
<CrazyLemon> its horribly broken :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<CrazyLemon> sj iščem bug sam ga ne najdem trenutno
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..se že en teden oz. več ukvarjajo s tem
<lynxlynxlynx> sej tole je kubuntu, samo dvomim, da je tak foobar unikaten za navadnega
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri MATE je bil broken tko da ne vem ..good luck i guess :D
<pitastrudl> or just dont upgrade
<pitastrudl> EVER
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi ne mudi, mogoče bo 16.10 prej
<pitastrudl> kak najalzji ubijes proces? prej sm z htopom pa F3 tam uporabljal da sm isku proces pa ga ubil z F9, zdaj sem našel z ps aux pa grep
<pitastrudl> oz grep ne gre, moram naredit ps aux | grep proces | awk '{print $2}'
<pitastrudl> ps kill pred tem itd itd
<pitastrudl> how do you kill your children?
<pitastrudl> i mean processes*
<lynxlynxlynx> pkill
<pitastrudl> pkill?
<pitastrudl> .man pkill
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1550741
<Pepelka> Bug #1550741 “Upgrade failed - unauthenticated package (module-i...” : Bugs : ubuntu-release-upgrader package : Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> .apt pkill
<lynxlynxlynx> že maš
<CrazyLemon> /exec man pkill
<pitastrudl> ahh, pkill ma že regex notri al kaj
<CrazyLemon> wat
<pitastrudl> oz kak searcham
<pitastrudl> pac da mi ni treba piplineat
<CrazyLemon> ne searchas..vpises ime processa torej 'pkill firefox'
<CrazyLemon> če želiš bl advanced stuff pa 'man pkill'
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala za link, izgleda je že mimo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ni več kmod 'krivec'
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1550922
<Pepelka> Bug #1550922 “dist-upgrade from Ubuntu Mate 14.04.4 LTS to 16.04... : Bugs : update-manager package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tole je kao duplicate
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bi mogu un compat package uredit stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> module-init-tools je odpisan
<CrazyLemon> [11:17:27] <x>: (well, I expect to upgrade to Xenial Real Soon Now anyway)
<CrazyLemon>  [11:17:45] <y>: x, probably best to wait ;)
<CrazyLemon> [[11:17:58] <y>: we're having upgrade issues atm
<CrazyLemon> kjer y == ubuntu desktop lead
<CrazyLemon> js bi počakal na final beto če ti se že mudi :)
<lynxlynxlynx> beta bo ziher boljš kot par mesecev star release :P
<CrazyLemon> par msecev? a nisi napisal da upgrejdaš z 14.04?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bo beta za 16.10?
<lynxlynxlynx> napram trenutnemu 16.04
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je 15.10
<CrazyLemon> 16.04 bo beta
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ok
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a je za 16.04 samo upgrade broken?
<matjaz> clean gre?
<CrazyLemon> https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/40505.html
<Pepelka> mjg59 | I stayed in a hotel with Android lightswitches and it was just as bad as you'd imagine
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zasledil sm samo za upgrade
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to z 14.04
<matjaz> pol je zihr systemd
<CrazyLemon> kr kul tale blogpost :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ni vedno systemd? :p
<matjaz> bi znal bit :)
<pitastrudl> kako naj bi ubil keepass z pkill
<pitastrudl> ker v htopu kaže da je keepass2.exe
<pitastrudl> wtf
<zdobbie> probej ricin
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj ti izpiše 'pidof keepass' ?
<pitastrudl> uhh
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nic
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no there you go
<CrazyLemon> my work here is done
 * CrazyLemon retires
<pitastrudl>  2361  0.8  2.1 940216 86180 ?        Sl   17:40   0:17 /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<matjaz> mam solution
<pitastrudl> ce dam kill 2361 ga ubije
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl obviously
<matjaz> zbriš keepass, naloži keepassx2
<pitastrudl> x2?
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> mislis keepass2?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa išči keepass.exe :)
<matjaz> keepassx je za .kdb fajle, x2 pa za .kdbx
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sploh ne vem kaj počneš :D
<pitastrudl> včasih keepass frizne
<pitastrudl> pa bi ga rad ubil ane
<matjaz> zato, ker je Windows app
<matjaz> simpl :)
<pitastrudl> ja kaj si naj dam gor
<pitastrudl> za ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lastpass obviously
<matjaz> keepassx2
<pitastrudl> na windows mašini mam keepass2
<pitastrudl> keepassx2 je compatibilen z drugimi bazami?
<matjaz> a maš .kdb al .kdbx?
<pitastrudl> kdbx
<matjaz> keepassx2
<pitastrudl> preko apta sem inštaleral keepass
<matjaz> !g keepassx2 repository
<Pepelka> Install KeePassX 2.0 in Ubuntu 16.04, 15.10, 14.04 | UbuntuHandbook http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/12/install-keepassx-2-0-in-ubuntu-16-04-15-10-14-04/
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 $(ps ax|grep keepass2|awk '{ print $1}') pa je problem rešen :D
<pitastrudl> sm uporabu tut kill $(ps aux | grep keepass | awk '{print $2}')
<pitastrudl> kar je vbistvu isto
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ni!
<pitastrudl> podobno!
<pitastrudl> matjaz:  mam drugi repository
<CrazyLemon> moje je boljše!
<pitastrudl> ne moj je bolsi!
<CrazyLemon> nope
<pitastrudl> .apt keepass2
<jabuk> keepass2-doc {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk> keepass2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<yang> idioterna: http://s7.postimg.org/blt6kvecb/Jure.png
<CrazyLemon> fake.. idioterna doesnt do emojis
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si ti teslo, da bi Teslo vozil ?
<yang> Po dizajnu pa res ne mores rect, da je Tesla nek oblikovni presezek
<CrazyLemon> yang a si videl model s v živo?
<yang> veckrat, videl sem ga tut na polnilni postaji
<CrazyLemon> yang in..kaj je grdo na njem?
<yang> Tesla 65 al 85 al kaj so
<CrazyLemon> 73.4
<yang> nic posebnega ni oblikovno, Pininfarina je delal lepe avtomobile
<yang> pa tudi veliko oldtimerjev je lepsih
<yang> recimo Kobra
<CrazyLemon> right.. ali pa recimo honda cbr ane
<CrazyLemon> ko že primerjamo hruške pa banane
<yang> to so cisto primerjivi avti, ker so vsi sportni avti
<CrazyLemon> yang model s ni Å¡portni avto
<yang> od elektricnih pa je tesla morda res se najlepsi
<yang> tisti bmw i-electric je grd
<yang> pa se drag
<yang> sem ga videl na postaji
<CrazyLemon> kateri? ni eden..sta dva
<CrazyLemon> i3 pa i8
<yang> i3
<CrazyLemon> spet primerjaš marelice pa ananas
<CrazyLemon> i3 je mestni avto
<CrazyLemon> ki pa ima tudi range extender
<CrazyLemon> torej ni ravno 'električni' če se odločiš za RE
<yang> ja tesla ni ravno mestni avto, ker je precej dolg
<CrazyLemon> tako dolg kot ostali avti v istem razredu
<yang> pac oblikovno ni cisto nic posebnega
<yang> sem ga pogledal okol in okol
<CrazyLemon> tebi je všeč punto, meni model s.. le kdo ima prav?!?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je 'i dont care' :D
<yang> to ti pravis da mi je punto vsec
<yang> trenutno mi ni, ker nekaj nagaja
<yang> ampak dejansko imas tudi tekmovanja, kjer avtomobili dobivajo nagrade glede na design
<yang> ce bi dal na vago, al mi nekdo da teslo ali kobro, bi se raje odlocil za kobro, so tudi veliko drazje, tiste ki so ohranjene
<yang> ne vidim neke funkcionalnosti elektricnih avtov iz treh razlogov - 1. nimam garaze da bi ga polnil 2. polnilne postaje niso za vsakim voglom kot crpalke 3. polnjenje elektricnega avta traja dalj casa kot ce natocis bencin in tudi veckrat ga moras polnit za isto razdaljo
<yang> ekolosko je pa ista figa, ko bodo zgradil Teš 6 bodo pac za tvoj elektricni avto moral pokurit dve lopati premoga vec
<yang> sprejemljivo je samo v regijah, kjer so ze vecinoma na elektrarnah z obnovljivimi viri
<yang> torej hidro, vetrna, soncna, nuklearna
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je v sloveniji 150 brezplačnih polnilnic.. + 30 plačljivih .. torej 180 lokacij
<CrazyLemon> torej ne..niso za vsakim voglom ampak jih je veliko več kot misliš :)
<yang> tej mestni elektricni avti imajo domet med 200-300 km
<CrazyLemon> ne nimajo
<yang> jaz pa z enim tankom naredim 600+
<CrazyLemon> super.. whats your point? :)
<yang> moj point je da moras elektricni avto 2x pogosteje polnit
<yang> in da to ni ravno prakticno ce nimas doma garaze, da bi ga priklopil vsakic ko prides domov
<CrazyLemon> in... ? tudi tisti tvoji superšportniki z V8 ali V12 ne prevozijo več kot 300km+
<yang> pa tudi za dolge relacije ni prakticno
<CrazyLemon> a se tebi zdi da te js skušam prepričat da je električni avto zate? :D
<yang> ne, samo pravim, ce si kdaj pomislil na vse to, ko pravis da je elektricni avto dobra izbira
<yang> ce bi jaz recimo zdaj novega kkupoval
<yang> bi sigurno kupil bencinarja
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm iskal 'dobra' in ti si edini v zadnjih 100 vrsticah omenil to besedo :)
<yang> cez 10 let, pa bo morda ze precej drugace
<matjaz> kaj je to zaen bullshit da el. avtomobili naredijo 200km?!?!
<yang> matjaz: ja poglej deklaracije na WP
<yang> bmw i3 pa renault ION
<CrazyLemon> matjaz poglej concept one! če narediš več k 250km si car!!!
<yang> kaksni majo tud daljsi range
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> 85kWh Tesla naredi ~500km
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dont be silly :)
<yang> ja Tesla ima pac boljsi izkoristek kot ostali
<CrazyLemon> narediš 500km če voziš 70km/h brez vetra v prsa pa čist naravnost :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ta EPA ali kaj je že test ki pravi da je to range je nonsense
<yang> jst nardim z biciklom 1000km brez da bi gonil, ce najdes 1000km klanc :)
<matjaz> http://www.cvnt5.com/
<matjaz> ROFL
<Pepelka> cvnt5
<Pepelka> »We Are CVNT5! Welcome Peasants!«
<CrazyLemon> no..just..no
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/WEARECVNT5/status/708664453936578560
<Pepelka> CVNT5 auf Twitter: "YO MARK ZUCKERBERG GIVE US MONEY TO BUILD A DOPE WEBSITE !! LOL JUST KIDDING WE RICH AF 👉🏿 https://t.co/3NJBV4snlF https://t.co/ipK1VWcwiF"
<matjaz> :DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @12.03.2016 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:16, Kulminacija: 11:16:08, Sončni zahod: 17:08:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 43min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a bi mi pol ti pomagal naredit te bluetooth repetearje code-wise? :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne
<matjaz> bluetooth repeater?
<msev-> damn no
<matjaz> zakaj pa rabiš to?
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..you didnt expect that did you
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> :(
<CrazyLemon> msev- nimam pojma o repeaterjih, Å¡e manj pa mam pojma o BT
<matjaz> msev-, poskusi se ukvarjat z bluez, pa ti bo jasno zakaj se bluetootha izogibaj
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sm like..5x v življenju uporabu BT
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> fair noug
<msev-> h
<msev-> '
<msev-> pač kšna glasovna sporočila bi si predvajal na več zvočnikih po hiši iz centralnga rpija
<CrazyLemon> po hiši imaš zvočnike povezane prek bluetootha?
<msev-> nevem npr. PIR senzor na esp8266 zazna človeka pred vrati in prek MQTTja pošlje rpi3 serverju k run-a node-red
<msev-> pol pa node-red pošlje sporočilo "nekdo je pred vrati" prek bluetootha zvočnikom po hiši
<msev-> ne ampak razmišlam da bi bil to način
<msev-> sam ker je bluetooth ful short range
<CrazyLemon> ni to najboljši način..ker obstaja
<msev-> bi pol vrjetn repeaterje rabu
<CrazyLemon> .gif drum rolls
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/l3ulFXIcNfUiI/giphy.gif
<matjaz> + bluetooth zvočniki so dražji kot rpi
<CrazyLemon> wifi!
<matjaz> vsaj dobri :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa chromecast audio!
<msev-> ja kitajske bluetooth zvočnike bi kupu
<msev-> tko da bi bli pocen
<msev-> pa te repeaterje bi delov s pizeroti da bi blo pocen
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa si predstavljaš da dobiš obiske..tko ene 5-10 oseb
<CrazyLemon> in ti node-red 5-10x pove 'nekdo je pred vrati'
<CrazyLemon> ko oni že hodijo not
<msev-> loh bi timeout programirov
<msev-> da če enkrat zazna da pol nevem 1minuto al pa 2 ne govori tega
<CrazyLemon> torej vsakič k poštar prinese pošto 'nekdo je pred vrati'
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> če vsi naenkrat pridejo
<msev-> ja :D
<msev-> haaha
<msev-> a gre kdo jutr zmano na pokluko? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev-> zj moram it nadaljujemo pol moje crazy ideje
<msev-> :D
<yang> msev-: jst bom su enkrat poleti na pokluuko
<yang> baje, da je v redu hotel gor
<CrazyLemon> Dear CrazyLemon,
<CrazyLemon> An item you listed in the Community Market has been sold to ...
 * CrazyLemon is rich AF
<CrazyLemon> Total:
<CrazyLemon> 0.01 EUR
<yang> Mr. Maceo Parker http://jp.si/Maceo_Parker/
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=643884052&searchtext=
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: doi_metz
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency. Take your team and capture the small French town of Metz....«
<CrazyLemon> tale mapa zgleda kr awesome
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a dons častiš pivo
<pitastrudl> sm vidu da si zadeu na lotu
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl glede na tvoja leta lahko dobiš samo deci mleka
<CrazyLemon> hue
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> sej ti ga bom vkradu :D v zapor me itak pol ne bojo dal
<CrazyLemon> itak da bojo..ti bomo dali gor Å¡e pedo bear outfit
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem v insurgency
<pitastrudl> zakaj pedo bear outfit CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> če sm mladoleten?!
<pitastrudl> what is this logic
<siska> zakaj si pokonc ob tej uri, če si mladoleten?
<siska> aja, sobota je
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> dons me pustijo bit več cajta pokonc
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl exactly
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: pedobear outfit je za pedote
<pitastrudl> js nism pedo
<pitastrudl> ti si!
<CrazyLemon> ne ti si!
<CrazyLemon> i get killed a lot tko da i can do this all night long!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> ne ti si
<pitastrudl> če si starejši od mene
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kdaj prideš po pasto
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne vem
#ubuntu-si 2016-03-13
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.8°C @13.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 7.1 m/s (25.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:22, Kulminacija: 11:15:51, Sončni zahod: 17:09:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 46min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis windy
<pitastrudl> nehi prdet
<CrazyLemon> :$
<idioterna> tle tut kr wrng piha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @13.03.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:26, Kulminacija: 11:12:45, Sončni zahod: 17:06:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 46min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> no ja!
<pitastrudl> fja tuki ga tut majckeno piha
<pitastrudl> spet me bo odpihnilo na primorki
<pitastrudl> včer sm se furu gor me je parkrat kr fajn prtegnl
<pitastrudl> sam je bla lepa cesta tak da se je lepo fural
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sj so sunki sam 90km/h tko da piece of cake
<idioterna> tle so sunki ksne 50km/h
<LorD_DDooM> Do katere hitrosti vetra pa lahko tovornjaki furajo? Ker včraj na primorki jih je kar veliko peljalo, pa že meni v kombiju ni bilo nič prijetno
<CrazyLemon> odvisne od mase.. pa a je ponjava zadaj
<CrazyLemon>  I.
<CrazyLemon>  80 – 100
<CrazyLemon>  22 – 28
<CrazyLemon> kamp prikolice, hladilnike in vozila s ponjavami do skupne mase 8 ton
<CrazyLemon>  II.
<CrazyLemon>  100 – 130
<CrazyLemon>  28 – 36
<CrazyLemon> kamp prikolice, vsa vozila s ponjavami in hladilniki;
<CrazyLemon> če hitrost vetra presega 110 km/h (30 m/s), velja omejitev hitrosti za vsa vozila na 40 km/h
<CrazyLemon>  III.
<CrazyLemon>  130 – 150
<CrazyLemon>  36 – 40
<CrazyLemon> kamp prikolice, vsa vozila s ponjavami in hladilniki (II. stopnje) ter avtobuse
<CrazyLemon> jikes
<CrazyLemon> 3x kamp prikolice...makes no sense :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pač te 24t+ tovornjaki, pomoje jim ni prijetno
<pitastrudl> ta vetr je kr ubitačn ja
<idioterna> na biciklu je cist ok :)
<CrazyLemon> če piha tistih bogih 15km/h je ok ja :)
<idioterna> tle kr precej bl piha
<idioterna> sam ne v kotlini
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija/obalno-kraska/piran/piransko-nabrezje-punta
<Pepelka> What's Up Cams - Piransko Nabrežje
<Pepelka> »Piran je čudovito srednjeveško obmorsko mesto. Prešernovo nabrežje je promenadna pot, ki poteka tik ob morju. Med sprehodom se sprehodite mimo množice l...«
<CrazyLemon> KOPER
<CrazyLemon> Veter odtrgal telefonski kabel na Cesti I. Istrske brigade.
<CrazyLemon> KOPER
<CrazyLemon> Močan veter odtrgal senčila na stavbi na Ljubljanski cesti.
<CrazyLemon> očitno res en mal piha! :D
<idioterna> pa kr jugo piha
<CrazyLemon> jugo ali burja? ker men se zdi da bo kr burja :)
<CrazyLemon> [10:37:55] <+jabuk>: Vlažnost: 70% severovzhodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<idioterna> na piranskm webcamu zgleda k da od juga prot severu piha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.2°C @13.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:01, Kulminacija: 11:16:30, Sončni zahod: 17:09:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 46min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran - ocean. boja
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.2°C @13.03.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 4.8 m/s (17.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:01, Kulminacija: 11:16:30, Sončni zahod: 17:09:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 46min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma fo
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: v FRA zacnejo cez 10min, v ITA je pa odpovedan
<zdobbie> yfw
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Virtualbox 5.0.16 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6LmpRbyCbLA/virtualbox-5-0-16-available-download
<zdobbie> oy fucking vey https://i.imgur.com/Pl7xPfk.jpg
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> what is that, text for ants?
<pitastrudl> alphago resigns?
<pitastrudl> wut
<pitastrudl> kaj je  zgubil?
<zdobbie> dignity
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:  what
<zdobbie> exactly!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je konec nice -nice?
<zdobbie> ya
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie what? alphago 3 : 1 lee ??
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: schmunity
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> to itak
<msev-> zakaj se je pa kr predal vnaprej
<msev-> a zato k ga je že prej poownal :D
<yang> Že kruljo na stadionu
<zdobbie> ze dve uri
<yang> ok se dobro da bo kmalu konec
<yang> sem ravno domov prisel
<yang> nisem uspel videt kdo igra
<zdobbie> CJELE
<yang> dobr kruljo tvoji
<yang> Delo v Nemciji - https://paste.debian.net/414857/
<Pepelka> debian Pastezone
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: halp with ministry
<CrazyLemon> idioterna roger
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_kick
<Pepelka> Bicycle kick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 1.km JV od TRBOVELJ @13/03/2016 23:49:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.14+N,+15.06+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-06
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> ?
<matjaz> jutro?
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> !
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msevwork> ellow
<metalcamp_> matjaz: imaš ti doma vzpostavljen home assistant ali sem te s kom zamešal?
<zdobbie> huehuehuehuehue
<zdobbie> najbrz je bil msevwork
<matjaz> metalcamp_, mam ja
<matjaz> sam nič naprednega
<msevwork> js tut
<msevwork> isto nč naprednega :D
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/xr7j0qoclpjy.jpg
<slax0r> http://nopebutton.com/
<jabuk2> NOPE | Can't Right Now
<jabuk2> Save yourself from those distracting coworkers at work. Add the NOPE button to chrome.
<Limona> nope
<Limona> nimam botneta
<Limona> k thx
<CrazyLemon> your loss
<slax0r> ^
<metalcamp_> matjaz: veš mogoče katere "smart" žarnice so podprte? včeraj sem zasledil xiaomi yeelight za cca 10€ pa sem po brskanju po njihovem forumu malce skeptičen, nekaterim dela, drugim ne
<CrazyLemon> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Notices/NoticeDetail.aspx?id=1193
<jabuk2>  eDavki - Obvestila
<CrazyLemon> Uporabnike brskalnika Firefox na sistemih Linux in Mac obveščamo, da v prihajajoči različici Firefoxa 52 komponenta za elektronski podpis privzeto ne bo več delovala. To pomeni, da v novi različici Firefoxa 52 ne boste mogli podpisati in posledično oddati dokumentov preko sistema eDavki.
<msevwork> na gitterju je en reku da priporoča yeelighte
<msevwork> da so lifx zanič npr
<msevwork> druga opcija je pa da kupš aithinkerjeve lučke k majo esp8266 notr pa jih reflašaš z espurna fw-jem
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yup, bullshit
<matjaz> tud ponudniki televizije na spletu isto svirajo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz samo telemach
<matjaz> vsi ki uporabljajo Verimatrix
<CrazyLemon> ampak da si dovolijo napisat "ostanite na starejših verzijah" ..to pa je bullshit
<matjaz> exactly
<matjaz> metalcamp_, jest mam Hue in delajo brez napak
<matjaz> za ostale ne vem
<yang> msevwork: query
<msevwork> sam yeelighte lahko barvne dobiš za zelo pocen :D
<msevwork> druga možnost je pa sonoff-touch
<msevwork> da si zamenjaš stikala s pametnimi stikali
<msevwork> (če ne rabš dimmanja)
<metalcamp_> msevwork: saj zato se nagibam k yeelightom, ker lahko barvne dobiš dokaj poceni, bonus point: lahko nastaviš flux :)
<metalcamp_> bom Å¡e malo preveril, hvala matjaz, msevwork
<matjaz> a za te yeelighte rabiš kakšen hub?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/06/researcher_warns_of_one_point_four_billion_identity_leak/
<jabuk2> 1.37bn records from somewhere to leak on Monday • The Register
<matjaz> hitr prodat FB delnice!
<metalcamp_> matjaz:  afaik ne
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<zdobbie> aww yeee
<slax0r> mrzlo je
<jabuk2> http://i.imgur.com/NwrMmfg.png
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 9°C @06.03.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 53% jugozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:19, Kulminacija: 12:11:38, Sončni zahod: 17:52:57
<slax0r> 9?C
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 22min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> :D
<Limona> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-AEpwz4UjA
<Limona> haha
<jabuk2> Kekec Breaking Bad | 🍁💙 - YouTube
<jabuk2> Kekec decides to break bad with Pehta. 🔔 Subscribe to My Channel Here https://www.youtube.com/c/whereisslovenia?sub_confirmation=11 Edited by Luka Maček.
<Limona> this is top shit
<zdobbie> u high boi
<CrazyLemon> danes sm se igral z firefox os..luštna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> ni android..but its aight
<jabuk21> URGENT! WordPress 4.7.3 Security and Maintenance Release is available! Read more at  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/03/wordpress-4-7-3-security-and-maintenance-release/
<jabuk21> Published: Mon Mar 06 2017 18:53:30 GMT+0100 (CET)
<CrazyLemon> argh!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj po X času noče delat tale zadeva
<metalcamp> za wp je že vsak update urgent :>
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne vsak! večina pa :D
<zdobbie> kje je zdej tist user data leak?
<Matthai> spamerji
<Matthai> River City Media
<Matthai> spam podjetje
<Matthai> zaj* so backupe in objavili na netu vse svoje podatke :-)
<matjaz> a mamo link?
<CrazyLemon> mamo mamo
<zdobbie> a ga damo?
<CrazyLemon> damo damo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/06/email-addresses-spam-leak-river-city-media
<jabuk2> Spam email operator's faulty backup leaks 1.37bn addresses | Technology | The Guardian
<jabuk2> ‘Chances are you, or at least someone you know, is affected,’ says security expert Chris Vickery, after one of largest spam operations in world’s database exposed
<matjaz> se prav tisti nigerijski princi niso resnični? :((
<CrazyLemon> so!
<CrazyLemon> never lose faith!
<matjaz> CLICK ALL THE LINKS!
<matjaz> GET ALL THE MILLIONS!
<yang> Na katerih spletnih straneh je objavljeno povpraševanje po IT kadru ?
<yang> Za Slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> vseh
<yang> naštej jih par
<zdobbie> 24ur.com
<zdobbie> aw yisss https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7eUN5NPZp8
<metalcamp> lol, spammergate
<CrazyLemon> yang google je ena taka
<CrazyLemon> "it zaposlitev"
<metalcamp> mora biti google.si, .com ne velja!
<yang> google ni prisoten v slo
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne?
<yang> ?
<yang> zakaj mislis, da je google prisoten v SLO
<CrazyLemon> coz it is?
<yang> nimajo pisarne tukaj
<CrazyLemon> imajo pa ljudi
<CrazyLemon> google adsense ekipo
<yang> nc ne vem glede tega
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: marketing oddelek je v zagrebu
<metalcamp> v lj so verjetno kakšni partnerji
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne vem če
<metalcamp> se bom pozanimal pa sporočim
<CrazyLemon> vem da so imeli določene aktivnosti v LJ
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ali to pomeni da so pršli iz zagreba ne vem
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da so slovenci
<metalcamp> mja, saj partnerjev je kar nekaj po lj
<metalcamp> in vsake toliko krožijo po dogodkih zagreb-irska in nazaj...
<matjaz> zdobbie, OH SHIT; BOIZ ARE BACK!
<matjaz> kdaj pride?!
<zdobbie> aprila
<zdobbie> tale pomlad bo kr gosto
<matjaz> snatch, ripper street, iron fist, chappelle, five  came back, archer, brooklyn 99, sandy wexler, guerilla, fargo, sand castle, war machine,
<matjaz> shit, he was right!
<matjaz> tole je vse marec april
<matjaz> wat
<metalcamp> huh?
<matjaz> to vse marca in aprila pride
<metalcamp> aja serije
<matjaz> večinoma ja
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-07
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> morgen
<speed-> jo slax
<zdobbie> hai
<slax0r> kak je speed- ?
<slax0r> dez gre v jodlarlandu?
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> mogoce kaj po poti slo
<speed-> no idea spal sem do firme :D
<slax0r> pametno :)
<slax0r> kaj pa sasko pravi?
<speed-> sasko: ka?!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB2yiIoEtXw
<jabuk2> 1080p HD "Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952) - YouTube
<jabuk2> "Good Morning" [Originally Written for Garland & Rooney's 1939 film, Babes In Arms] Words by Arthur Freed Music by Nacio Herb Brown Lyrics: Good mornin', goo...
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @07.03.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 91% severozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:10, Kulminacija: 12:14:17, Sončni zahod: 17:57:23
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 26min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> moaning
<metalcamp_> o/
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk2> metalcamp_: pong
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C6QxJx1XMAYVger.mp4
<CrazyLemon> tis the future
<slax0r> distant future
<speed-> :D
<speed-> the future is now!
<speed-> ampak ja to so glih taki povrsni programerji kak mi
<speed-> da bi valda 10 dojenckov ubili preden bi bil en sit :)
<zdobbie> "why are they feeding a plastic baby ... oh"
<pitastrudl> kaj bi kaj rekli na ta build
<pitastrudl> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/TKTfGf
<jabuk2> Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core, Radeon RX 480 4GB GAMING X, S340 (Black/Red) ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker
<zdobbie> not enough zen
<pitastrudl> zen will have to pass
<slax0r> radeon
<slax0r> kek
<speed-> ka to nek bogi napajalnik
<matjaz> pitastrudl, za začetek na nemškem pcpartpickerju sestavi
<matjaz> drgač pa looks OK, samo napajlnik bi bolčjši vzel
<pitastrudl> sej razmislam da bi vzel kar navadnega 7700
<pitastrudl> ker overclockat se ne bi spravil pomoje
<slax0r> ne rabis mocnejsega napajalnika
<slax0r> samo vzami vsaj gold
<speed-> itak da nuca
<pitastrudl> sej ni gold?
<speed-> *sigh*
<slax0r> ne, bronze je
<slax0r> kaj bo z mocnejsim?
<speed-> drugo graficno dal not
<slax0r> ce ne misli v xfire dat potem je 550 vec kot dovolj
<speed-> skup konektal!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa zakaj si dal 7700k ce ne mislis navijat?
<slax0r> pa ce mislis gejmat, fukni to ATIjevo sranje ven pa daj nvidio not
<slax0r> evga ftw
<pitastrudl> ni glih za gejmanje sistem
<matjaz> rekel sem boljšega, ne močnejšega :D
<speed-> nucas mocnejsega!
<speed-> ima da je 1k W
<pitastrudl> haha :d
<slax0r> mhm
<pitastrudl> :D*
<slax0r> pa se ti na 600w prah nabira :P
<pitastrudl> kaj potem če nebi se hotel lotevat navijanja bi vzel 7700 pa z270 navaden?
<speed-> to priklopis vse ka mas doma gor
<matjaz> kva je že tist? ACXi?
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> tistga vzem :D
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> kda idemo na pivo
<speed-> zdaj bi ze skoraj mogli
<speed-> .d
<slax0r> ti bi pa pil? :D
<slax0r> cakaj ka se z sasojom zgucima kda naj2 zene pistijo :D
<speed-> njega nigdar
<speed-> :))
<matjaz> pitastrudl, http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/ax1500i-digital-atx-power-supply-1500-watt-fully-modular-psu-eu
<matjaz> ta bo zih kul
<pitastrudl> lmao
<speed-> that's what I am talking about
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> not nuff watts
<speed-> slax0r drugace pa ja
<speed-> zdaj enkrat bi se mogel napit
<speed-> se ze predugo neisem
<Limona> 1500w
<Limona> good luck paying that
<slax0r> jaz mam antec edge 750 gold, vec kot prevec
<speed-> jaz mam enega 1k W
<speed-> ce kdo kupi :)
<speed-> ali je 850w ostal nevem :)
<Limona> 850w titanium
<Limona> itak ni vazno a je gold al plat
<Limona> al copper
<Limona> ker je bol vazna serija
<Limona> tistih 5e ko jih na leto prisparas nimajo smisla, ce ti crkne po 2 letih
<slax0r> se ne gre samo za sparanje...
<slax0r> ko gres navijat se mamo kako veze da je napajalnik stabilen ko hoces cim vec iz njega potegnit in moras konstantno crpat na meji njegovih zmogljivosti
<CrazyLemon> https://de.pcpartpicker.com/b/TQV6Mp
<jabuk2> mulletparty's Completed Build - RYZEN 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core, Radeon RX 480 8GB XXX OC , Define Mini C with Window MicroATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker Deutschland
<slax0r> se ma*
<speed-> jaz sem mogel cdrom vklaplat k mojim minerjem
<speed-> da je uravnaval elektriko lol
<speed-> da se niso dol vgasnili :D
<Limona> lol/
<Limona> wat kaki cd rom
<speed-> kaki koli
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> ti rudar ti
<speed-> nic vec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> si se navelical cel dan bit v luknji brez sonca?
<speed-> zaj je samo rov ostal od rudnika
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> pa vedno umazan itd
<slax0r> to si z perojom kaj muckal?
<speed-> ne
<slax0r> njemu sem enkrat nekaj enega popravlal
<slax0r> ker se ni postavil
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ali kaj je ze blo narobe
<speed-> eh mel sem pun kurac tega
<speed-> saj ene par dni je bilo zanimivo
<speed-> ostalo pa drek
<speed-> skoda no :)
<slax0r> kolko si jih mel?
<speed-> um nevem
<speed-> 15-20
<speed-> +/-
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> kolko si investiral?
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> sproti
<speed-> ampak ene 15k je bilo verjetno
<slax0r> pa ti mas dnar
<slax0r> ti v avstriji delas
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh saj dobo sem hitro nazaj
<speed-> 10k v 3 dneh
<speed-> te pa kurac :D
<slax0r> jaz sem se tudi nekaj casa spilal z tem
<slax0r> samo nisem nic investiral
<slax0r> sem se z altcoini malo igral pa z GPUji minal
<slax0r> par dni je blo zanimivo, te pa mi dokurcilo vse
<speed-> pa ja saj
<slax0r> te sem vse kaj sem naminal buhno na marketu, pa to je blo to :D
<slax0r> mislim da sem mel vseskupaj glih v vrednosti 2eur :D
<slax0r> http://www.trumpcoin.com/
<slax0r> kek
<jabuk2> TrumpCoin-Crypto currency digital cause coin
<jabuk2> Invest in TrumpCoin to help rebuild America. Crypto currency based on Bitcoin for profitable investing while supporting causes and projects.
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce bi fundi sli v zid
<speed-> bi kupo!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> saj z temi altcoini se da tudi zasluzit, samo moras biti celi cas aktiven
<slax0r> ker kak altcoin zacne zgubljat na popularnosti, potem bo kar hitro sel dol in moras poslat minerje ker drug coin minat, pa tvojo zalogo cim prej prodat
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo trenutno
<speed-> mislim te kak je bil btc boom
<speed-> se je pojavilo tega na tone
<speed-> pa mores taki drek meti
<slax0r> po moje je tu vecina moznosti za bajni zasluzek itak zamujena
<speed-> ja to je jasno
<speed-> ce nisi kupo btcja po 1$
<speed-> ali pa manj
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tisti keri so na zacetku v bitcoin investirali so odnesli kaj so meli za odnest
<speed-> ceglih pizda
<speed-> ce gledas zaj
<speed-> v manj kot 2 mesecih je 500eur razlike
<speed-> samo boj pameten :)
<slax0r> ja...
<slax0r> zaj je riziko definitivno vecji
<slax0r> ce si na zacetku investiral 10$ pa kupo ajde, 15 bitcoinov
<slax0r> si v najslabsem primeru spuso 10$
<speed-> sicer pap o drugi strani pa
<slax0r> zasluzo pa potem bajni znesek ko je bitcoin bil mislim da 1k$
<speed-> boli me kurac za to
<speed-> vec niti nocem cuti za njih :D
<slax0r> zaj ce investiras 10$ ne mores prakticno nic zasluzit
<speed-> bitcoin in *shit*coin
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> trumpcoin ftw
<pitastrudl> bom raje vzel 7700 pa b250
<zdobersek> wat een champ!
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/znRtsJ
<jabuk2> Core i7-7700 3.6GHz Quad-Core, Radeon RX 480 4GB GAMING X, S340 (Black/Red) ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker
<CrazyLemon> js osebno bi ditchnu m2 pa hdd pa vzel "navaden" 500gb ssd
<pitastrudl> sam ko sem gledal cifre teh nvme ssdjev je kar bolano ne?
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> https://cdn.photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/NVMe-vs-SSD-vs-HDD.png
<pitastrudl> just look at this
<pitastrudl> 5x hitrejš k ssd
<idioterna> men se to ne zdi bistvena razlika
<slax0r> koliko pa je to kaj reliable?
<idioterna> ne vemo se, k je fresh on market
<idioterna> bomo vidl cez pet let :)
<idioterna> ampak itak
<idioterna> you keep backups.
<CrazyLemon> we do?
<idioterna> ja mnde ja
<idioterna> mislm upam da jih vi, k js jih ne!
<slax0r> jaz se zdaj nimam nic podatkov na ssdju
<slax0r> samo sistem
<slax0r> don't trust the bugger
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam vse na ssdju
<idioterna> sam mam tut vse drugje
<idioterna> pa redno rsyncam
<idioterna> nc, ajde
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> does anyone have my backups?
<zdobersek> plz
<CrazyLemon> not me..sorry
<speed-> try nsa
<pitastrudl> what r backupz
<pitastrudl> ja zdej gledam da bi si crashplan nabavil
<pitastrudl> cheap and effective i guess
<pitastrudl> mogoče potem še za longterm uporabil amazon glacier
<slax0r> pitastrudl: raid1 :P
<pitastrudl> nimam dovolj diskov za raide delat :D
<pitastrudl> vsaj ne enakih
<slax0r> sorry, mislil sem raid0
<slax0r> and, http://i.imgur.com/IFMO7hz.gif
<pitastrudl> lol raid0
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> saj tudi raid1 ni backup
<pitastrudl> ponavadi se dela kombote ane?
<pitastrudl> radi 5 + 1?
<CrazyLemon> raid10 je backup!
<pitastrudl> s/radi/raid
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> ne, edini kombo je 0 + 1
<pitastrudl> raid1337
<pitastrudl> store all ur memes
<slax0r> 5 je ze ene vrste "kombinacija" nule in 1ke
<slax0r> z enim diskom manj
<slax0r> samo se vedno to ni backup
<pitastrudl> sej sem mislil si nabavit kak NAS samo je ceneje offsite backup :D
<slax0r> ce bi gitlab mel samo raid backup potem nikoli ne bi dobili izgubljenih podatkov :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> raid te samo resi ce ker disk crkne
<pitastrudl> ja to vem ja
<slax0r> raid bi lahko rekel da je samo failsafe
<pitastrudl> kako so se gitlab pol rešil?
<pitastrudl> a ni tko da jim 0 od 5ih backupov ni delal
<slax0r> 6 ur star snapshot so dali iz backupa
<slax0r> res je
<slax0r> ssamo en snapshot so meli
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> hanging by a thread
<pitastrudl> no, lessen learned
<pitastrudl> lesson*
<slax0r> ta ki je rm -rf pognal je naredo snapshot preden je sel delat...ne vem kaj je ze pac delal
<CrazyLemon> s/,//
<slax0r> saj je bil cel report na hackernews
<pitastrudl> nice meme, CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> but not the best
<zdobbie> far from it
<zdobbie> terribly far
<CrazyLemon> like..inches away?
<zdobbie> if an inch was a mile long
<speed-> pizda ja nekaj bi jaz tudi nucal za backupe
<speed-> very very soon
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> here, take my notepad
<pitastrudl> tarsnap naj bi bil fajn za serverje
<pitastrudl> "backup for the truly paranoid"
<slax0r> ne vem kaj bi dajal na backup tbh
<pitastrudl> maš še google nearline k je nekaj podobno kot amazon glacier
<slax0r> kodo mam tak vse al na githubu al na gitlabu
<speed-> uh svasta
<slax0r> slike so na googlu
<slax0r> vse ostalo pa na dropboxu
<pitastrudl> jah all dem dank memes
<speed-> ce drugo ne svoj gitlab haha
<pitastrudl> homemade 4k food porn
<pitastrudl> all those Å¡trudels
<slax0r> meh, kar njihov gitlab uporabljam
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> speed- kaj boš pa backupal
<speed-> serverje!
<pitastrudl> probaj tarsnap
<pitastrudl> baje se to dosti uporabla
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<speed-> koliko placa dajo
<pitastrudl> računajo sproti
<pitastrudl> pač
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> tolikor kot porabiš, daš
<speed-> 0.25/gb-month
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ka si nor
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> a tok al kaj
<slax0r> speed-: lahko pa moj nas kupis
<slax0r> :P
<pitastrudl> ja pa dobro sem mislil da maš kaj malega
<slax0r> pa backupaj tja gor
<speed-> /dev/da0s1f   506794542 322392362 143858618    69%    /usr
<speed-> /dev/da0s1f   506794542 163336838 302914142    35%    /usr
<speed-> vsaj to dvoje
<speed-> bi mogel
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> to je 1TB?
<speed-> pa ziher bi se pol toliko nasel ce bi malo bolj pogledal
<speed-> ampak pac upas na najboljse haha
<pitastrudl> pol pa amazon glacier za longterm
<pitastrudl> ker je retrevial expensive af
<pitastrudl> drugače pa nevem
<slax0r> 0.5$ na GB na mesec
<pitastrudl> ja upload je zastonj, storage je manj kot to
<pitastrudl> je tam ene 10€ na 1TB se mi zdi
<slax0r> ni ne
<pitastrudl> ni?
<slax0r> 0.25$ za storage na GB
<slax0r> 0.25$ za bandwidth
<pitastrudl> $0.0045 per GB / month
<slax0r> tarsnap?
<pitastrudl> https://aws.amazon.com/glacier/pricing/
<speed-> nah
<jabuk2> Cloud Archive Pricing – Amazon Glacier – AWS
<speed-> bom kupo neke diske
<jabuk2> Understand the pay for what you use cloud archive pricing options from Amazon Glacier, including data transfers, recovery volumes and timing by region.
<speed-> soon™
<slax0r> aja
<pitastrudl> aja tarnsap
<pitastrudl> ja to ja
<slax0r> jaz tarsnap gledam
<slax0r> :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> confus overflow
<pitastrudl> nevem, nekaj ljudi je hvalilo ta tarsnap, samo je malo pricy
<matjaz> http://rsync.net/pricing.html
<jabuk2> rsync.net Enterprise Cloud Storage
<matjaz> pa lepo samo rsync laufaš in je
<matjaz> te remote backupi so itak bolj za 2. backupž
<speed-> eh
<matjaz> enega rabiš lokalno
<speed-> rajsi kupim neke diske
<speed-> pa naj to doma laufa
<speed-> btk :D
<matjaz> kaj pa če ti hiša pogori?!
<slax0r> speed-: kupis nas?
<speed-> ja upas lahko da nebo isto casno kak server crkne
<speed-> haha
<speed-> slax0r eh
<speed-> to si bom jaz lepo naredo
<slax0r> daj no
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> server
<speed-> pa napokam notri
<slax0r> lame ;P
<speed-> 10 diskov
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> zakaj bi delal
<slax0r> ce lahko kupis
<speed-> no ka mas
<speed-> pocen
<speed-> pa ce se hoces tega resit
<speed-> pa mene potukant
<speed-> ves kak se pocuti clovek lahko samo :D
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> stari intelov
<slax0r> ne vem tocno tipa zaj vec
<speed-> te pa se 'stari'
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> pa ne dam ti ga :P
<slax0r> nucam
<slax0r> ko te jebe
<slax0r> znajdi se
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ne ne si bom jaz postavo skup nekaj
<zdobbie> srecno
<speed-> WD red so se vedno kul za take zadeve '
<speed-> ali keri diski
<slax0r> barracuda
<speed-> si ziher ti v to trditev? :D
<speed-> zdaj ze kar nekaj casa nazaj sem cital da so kao wd red najbolj ziher
<speed-> tam kje pac hitrost ni tak pomembna
<slax0r> matjaz: daj mi tvoj referal code
<slax0r> ce bom rsync.net nabavil
<matjaz> nimam, ne uporabljam :D
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> te pa nic :D
<slax0r> sem ti hotel kaj pomagat z kakim $ :D
<matjaz> boš dal ti tvojega če se odločim :D
<CrazyLemon> 40€ na mesec za 1tb backupa.. kaj pa vem ..za 500€ dobiš že proper nas :D
<speed-> sploh me ne upostevate
<speed-> FU all
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> moram razmislit, verjetno bom res nabavil
<slax0r> kako bazo bi ze lahko pobackupal tja :)
<zdobersek> jas te fpostevam!
<speed-> no bos mi povedal
<speed-> wd red ali barracuda?
<speed-> za te zadeve
<pitastrudl> RED
<zdobersek> REDACUDA
<speed-> :D
<speed-> okej
<speed-> vzemem 4
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne wd green
<speed-> pa dam 2 po 2
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> so ful power saving
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, saj pravim, to je za secondary backup
<speed-> nucam jaz full power!
<matjaz> če ti hiša zgori :D
<speed-> pizda malo gledam diske pa ze gledam compe
<speed-> vse bi mel !! :D
<speed-> ka je te zdaj big deal z tem ryzenom
<speed-> ce ga 7700 ven odnese ?
<speed-> hilfe? :D
<zdobbie> F1
<zdobbie> it's new
<zdobbie> it's kewl
<zdobbie> it's maybe not good until you compare the prices?
<speed-> pa dragi je ko pes
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> I AM CONFUSED
<zdobbie> kter je drag?
<speed-> ja ryzen
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/h2W5toi.jpg
<matjaz> je kar rage-quitnu
<matjaz> speed-, saj ni drag
<CrazyLemon> pa kje ga 7700 ven odnese? single core performance? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-7700-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700X/3887vs3915
<jabuk2> UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X vs Intel Core i7-7700
<jabuk2> Based on 940 user benchmarks for the AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and the Intel Core i7-7700, we rank them both on effective speed and value for money against the best 951 CPUs.
<slax0r> kaj ti bo 16 threadov v igrah ce redko katera sploh vec kot 4 uporablja
<slax0r> multi-core performance bo normalno boljsi ce mas 1x vec corov in 1x vec threadov
<slax0r> samo za gaming se bo 7700 vedno superioren
<slax0r> in cenejsi
<slax0r> 7700k seveda
<slax0r> pa se cenejsi je...
<speed-> CrazyLemon, http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1700X/3647vs3915
<dz0ny> slax0r: win je thread heavy
<jabuk2> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne razumem kaj hoces z tem povedat
<speed-> ne razumijem tega sveta vec! :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: vec corov mas bolj bo win snappy, za igre ni toliko pomembno sploh ce uporabljajo dierectx
<jabuk2> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<slax0r> ja, samo ce delas gaming masino, kaj ti bo bolj pomembno, da bo win snappy al da bo igra laufala brezhibno?
<jabuk2> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<speed-> pa kaksa gaming machina
<slax0r> ffs jabuk2 ... ne ta win!
<jabuk2> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<speed-> pure work
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> za work pa itak ne uporabljas winblows :D
<slax0r> razen ti speed-
<slax0r> izdajalec
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> jaz sem billov
<speed-> für immer!
<slax0r> pfuj
<speed-> eh nebom niti vec nic gledal
<speed-> fak off
<speed-> 3k bi takoj prasno
<speed-> dejansko pa ne nucam nic
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa poleg tega, dvomim da se teh dodatnih 8 threadov toliko pozna da bi blo vredno dat ~80eur vec za cpu
<speed-> 80 ?
<speed-> bolj 200
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> 7700k je 290 1700x pa 370
<slax0r> torej 80 :P
<speed-> 1800x
<speed-> :p
<speed-> pa kje to gledas?
<slax0r> lolnope
<slax0r> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-1800X/3647vs3916
<speed-> geizhals ma 375 vs 550 +/-
<jabuk2> UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X vs Intel Core i7-7700K
<jabuk2> Based on 8,197 user benchmarks for the AMD Ryzen 7 1800X and the Intel Core i7-7700K, we rank them both on effective speed and value for money against the best 951 CPUs.
<slax0r> ce bi meli nizjo ceno bi resno razmislil da bi ga nabavil
<slax0r> samo je malo predrag
<slax0r> 1800x pa sploh
<slax0r> vcasih nisem toliko za celi racunalnik dal koliko je zaj samo cpu...
<slax0r> fuck that
<slax0r> pa potem se 2x toliko za graficno
<slax0r> te mi pa zena jajca vreze pa bota z sasotovo zeno lahko zonglirale ze
<speed-> heheheh
<slax0r> MC_saban: heh, stara sabla :)
<slax0r> https://github.com/dodie/vim-disapprove-deep-indentation
<jabuk2> GitHub - dodie/vim-disapprove-deep-indentation: ಠ_ಠ Vim plugin to disapprove deeply indented code. ಠ_ಠ
<jabuk2> vim-disapprove-deep-indentation - ಠ_ಠ Vim plugin to disapprove deeply indented code. ಠ_ಠ
<dz0ny> slax0r: win :)
<jabuk2> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<slax0r> dz0ny: samo problem je ko potem odpres source od firme pa vsepovsed te face gor
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> ker pod windowsi igra ne bo tekla eksluzivno ne določen jedru ampak jo bo windows timesharal z sabo
<dz0ny> in drugmi procesi
<slax0r> bi si perdstavljal da se isto dogaja z benchmarkom, in je ta tudi vseeno hitrejsi :P
<speed-> ja saj slax0r
<speed-> zaradi tvojega nasa
<speed-> sem zacel diske gledat
<speed-> zdaj pa bi ze mogel 3k tja fuknit
<speed-> za comp
<speed-> :D
<speed-> FU
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi zadnjic sel samo informativno gledat kolko bi me stali 2 970 pa ce se mi splaca vzet 2 1070
<slax0r> pa sem po 2 urah googlanja in gledanja sestavil racunalnik za 2k
<slax0r> :DF
<slax0r> -F
<dz0ny> slax0r: pa pozabu si 4k monitor
<speed-> joj se to ja
<speed-> pa holy fuck 10tb diski so ze
<speed-> kaj si fuknjen
<speed-> kje so casi
<speed-> ko sem mel 200mb pa bil celi veseli :D
<slax0r> mam se doma 2 stara 4GB scsi diska
<slax0r> pa 2 scsi controllerja
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sem bil glavni na vasi ko sem to privlekel
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ko se je zaganjal ko stari helikopter
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AydB9XFMjTk
<jabuk2> Old Fujitsu SCSI HDD spin-up & spin-down - YouTube
<jabuk2> An old Fujitsu SCSI HDD spinning up & down. Not much action, but somewhat cool soundtrack ;) More details: - Brand: Fujitsu - HDD model: MAF3364LC - Capacity...
<speed-> se segreval tak dugo kak moj golf haha
<slax0r> jap :D
<upd> kako dekodiram uno sliko k so črni kvadratki
<idioterna> a si probu banka_slovenije_hack
<zdobbie> s presledki
<upd> veš kaj bi rabil
<upd> iz google authenticator, k imam vneseno iz qr slike da bi exportal k mi generira key, bi moral nazaj qr dobit pa dat na pc pa probat uvozit pol
<upd> ne vem zakaj mi na telefonu napačen 2fa generira
<dz0ny> upd: zking
<dz0ny> ti bo raw strin dal
<dz0ny> to pol lahko ponucaš za otlp
<upd> da ravno probavam sam fora je da nimam qr slike
<upd> no ene imam sam zgleda da so stare
<dz0ny> ti bi kontra rad?
<upd> da
<upd> na androidu imam app google authenticator tukaj notri imam že shranjene sam mi ne prime tist k mi generira
<dz0ny> stekam
<dz0ny> time je ta pravi?
<upd> da
<dz0ny> k topt tokeni so vezani na čas
<upd> ja sem posodobil pa piše da je že
<upd> sync clock
<dz0ny> verjetno se da z adb pullat data od appa
<dz0ny> tist bo en sqlite file
<dz0ny> notr bos mel tvoj shared secret
<upd> a bi lahko to pred telefona
<upd> kak shell gor dal pa brskal
<dz0ny> upd: https://gist.github.com/jbinto/8876658
<upd> mislem da ni rootan ta telefon
<dz0ny> dod data maš dostop v dev mode
<upd> pa more bit rootan ane
<dz0ny> dane
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> razen če maš pixsla pa samsung 7
<dz0ny> tam je per file encription
<dz0ny> na ostali je pa simple enable developer mode
<dz0ny> adb pull
<upd> o
<upd> ok
<dz0ny> probi ce ti kaj od tega dovoli po data sarit https://play.google.com/store/search?q=SQLite&c=apps
<upd> bom, k povežem prek usb imam na voljo samo predstavnostna naprava in kamera(ptp) :D
<dz0ny> enable developer mode
<upd> ok sem
<upd> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<zdobbie> whose duck do I have to sick to get me Amazon account unblocked
<zdobbie> I just wanna spend some monaaaeeeyyyy!!
<zdobbie> spent
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FsevereweatherEU%2Fvideos%2F1968868750002883%2F&show_text=0&width=560
<jabuk2> Facebook
<zdobbie> "this is fine."
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fwhatweseee%2Fvideos%2F1271440742892977%2F&show_text=0&width=560
<jabuk2> Facebook
<zdobbie> "oh-oh"
<upd> :)
<Limona_> kek
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne rabiš amazona
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rosebikes.si/article/shimano-28700-c-dura-ace-wh-9000-c50-cl-road-wheelset/aid:581791/fromtopoffers:1
<jabuk2> SHIMANO 28"/700 C Dura Ace WH-9000-C50-CL road wheelset – vse kar potrebuješ! | ROSE Bikes
<CrazyLemon> yw
<jabuk2> SHIMANO 28"/700 C Dura Ace WH-9000-C50-CL road wheelset pri ROSE Bikes. ★ Zanesljiva storitev ★ Hitra dostava ★ Preko 100 let družinske tradicije. Prepričaj se!
<CrazyLemon> Max. system weight: 100 kg
<CrazyLemon> meh..nvm
<CrazyLemon> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_21561399.html
<jabuk2> Android Exploit/Tool Coverage
<zdobbie> lmao
<zdobbie> who needs carbon wheelsets
<CrazyLemon> big boys
<CrazyLemon> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_14588467.html
<jabuk2> Marble Framework Home
<CrazyLemon> noporn :8
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amd.com/en-us/press-releases/Pages/amd-previews-naples-2017mar07.aspx
<jabuk2> AMD Previews “Naples” High-Performance Server Processor, Prepares to Return Innovation and Choice to the Datacenter in Q2 2017
<jabuk2> "Naples", Naples, x86, CPU, "Zen", Server, Datacenter, Data Center
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/AMDServer/status/839100853558595584
<jabuk2> AMDServer on Twitter: "A new day begins in server —"Naples" has 45% more cores, 122% more memory bandwidth, 60% more I/O than competitionhttps://t.co/iuSPcnuTX0 https://t.co/OcbifWe34R"
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-08
<jabuk2> M 2 > 6.km  Z od BRESTANICE @08/03/2017 02:23:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+15.4+E
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutrp
<pitastrudl> jutro*
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> hai
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> bomo danes kaj delali ali ne?
<zdobbie> mah
<slax0r> od dela je se konj crknil
<speed-> to to!
<speed-> pa vajeni bild elati
<speed-> ne pa mi
<slax0r> tako
<zdobbie> ejte no!
<zdobbie> kako pa naj sefe placa servis za 911
<speed-> pa za 2
<speed-> pa letne gume bo nucal
<speed-> pa svasta
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> jebela, dej mal socutja no
<zdobbie> pa nared kej!
<zdobbie> earn him the money
<slax0r> ma noge!
<slax0r> naj pes hodi!
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> inb4 'coup & spoon'
<speed-> mogoce bomo zakljucili ta teden
<speed-> :p
<speed-> eh pa smesni so jutri me ze samega posiljajo na sestanek
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> nazadnje ko sva z sefom tam bila me je pa on mogel dol mirit haha
<slax0r> si stranko napadal? :D
<speed-> pa malo
<speed-> ce so me pa nekaj gor segreli
<speed-> te pa znas kak je :D
<matjaz> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_26607631.html
<jabuk2> Python+Coding+Conventions
<matjaz> bravo CIA!
<speed-> all I could read was shebang!
<matjaz> berem imena projektov v the dokumentih
<matjaz> best project names ever!
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> huh?
<slax0r> this is all kinds of confusing
<slax0r> kaj majo python coding conventions veze z cio?
<slax0r> in pep8 ffs
<matjaz> zakaj je konfjuzing?
<matjaz> pač hočejo, da zaposleni pišejo berljive exploite
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/ZBoGq
<jabuk2> There's a First Time for Everything dump - Album on Imgur
<jabuk2> Album with topic of Funny, tagged withand ; uploaded by youandmeandrainbows. There's a First Time for Everything dump
<slax0r> kak mi ni....
<zdobersek> oui
<zdobersek> well deserved! http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/bodeco-nezo-za-najbolj-seksisticno-izjavo-leta-si-je-prisluzila-angelca-likovic-437005
<CrazyLemon> warning..firefox update
<matjaz> old news
<matjaz> upgraded two days ago
<CrazyLemon> you are on bleeding edge man
<slax0r> warning...chromium
<slax0r> oh noes, google be steelin muh privacy
<CrazyLemon> G aint like that
<CrazyLemon> pa happy female day
<idioterna> tenks.
<msevwork> kaj je pushbullet zmanjšal da je folk znorel?
<msevwork> kšn let oz 2 nazaj
<msevwork> a prej je omogočal neomejene notificatione zj ma pa omejene al kaj je fora?
<speed-> wtf je pushbullet
<zdobersek> you have a push
<zdobersek> you have a bullet
<slax0r> the most awsum app
<zdobersek> UGGGHHHHHH
<zdobersek> pushbullet
<slax0r> sharas si linke, slike, itd med devici
<slax0r> mas extension v chrome
<zdobersek> med devicami?
<slax0r> si hoces link poslat na telefon
<slax0r> klik
<slax0r> done
<slax0r> zdobersek: kiss me where it smells funny
<zdobersek> what definition of fun do you live by?
<slax0r> the best kind
<slax0r> kill the women, rape the men
<speed-> slax0r *sigh*
<speed-> I copy paste directly to my other device :D
<msevwork> aha vrjetn je ta limita slaba
<msevwork> k ma 100 messageov na mesec
<msevwork> mogoče je pushetta bolš
<matjaz> odvisn kaj hočeš; če češ samo push notificatione, je pushover kul
<zdobbie> .yt sun is shining dubstep
<jabuk2> Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Smoke out DUBSTEP MIX) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KzaFxGME9o
<speed-> yup yup +1
<speed-> let it buuuuuuurn
<CrazyLemon> pushetta..yea i knew her
<speed-> she good?
<CrazyLemon> so-so
<CrazyLemon> not enough pushing
<speed-> pulling is important
<CrazyLemon> she wanted to commit
<CrazyLemon> i just stashed
<speed-> dropped or popped? :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jabuk2> Povrayators
<CrazyLemon> evo prvi ryzen proc
<CrazyLemon> speed- ^ 2x hitrejši kot 7700!
<CrazyLemon> no..kinda sorta :)
<speed-> 7700k mores gledat!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.servethehome.com/amd-ryzen-with-ubuntu-here-is-what-you-have-to-do-to-fix-constant-crashes/
<jabuk2> AMD Ryzen with Ubuntu - Here is what you have to do to fix constant crashes!
<jabuk2> Are you having issues with AMD Ryzen chips crashing with Ubuntu Linux? Here is how to get Ubuntu 14.04, 16.04, and 16.10 working with the AMD Ryzen chips
<msevwork> pushetta je fully opensource zgleda
<CrazyLemon> she is now
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> https://github.com/guglielmino/pushetta-api-django
<jabuk2> GitHub - guglielmino/pushetta-api-django: Pushetta web site and API made with Django
<jabuk2> pushetta-api-django - Pushetta web site and API made with Django
<msevwork> aja sam bi mogu spremenit pol tut androidno aplikacijo da bi linkala na svoj server ane
<msevwork> meh
<msevwork> too compilcated
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<speed-> msev-- spet bos obupal??
<speed-> quitters are not welcome here!
<msevwork> nebom bom poča uporabljal njihove serverje :D
<msevwork> pač*
<msevwork> sam ni lih popularn service tko da upam that it doesnt die
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/03/07/apis-cor-3d-printed-house/
<jabuk2> A San Francisco startup 3D printed a whole house in 24 hours
<jabuk2> San Francisco-based startup Apis Cor built a whole house in a Russian town within 24 hours. It didn't repair an existing home or use prefabricated parts to make...
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, kašn material je to
<msevwork> a je mešanca plastike pa betona? :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork neki takega ja
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymer_concrete
<jabuk2> Polymer concrete - Wikipedia
<msevwork> ja ql
<CrazyLemon> http://smarter.am/coffee/
<jabuk2>  Coffee - The connected kitchen - a new way to start your day - Smarter
<CrazyLemon> a new way to ddos..with a cup of joe
<metalcamp_> spet samo zajebavanje, kdo bo pa delal?
<zdobbie> srecno!
<matjaz> .yt good vibrations
<jabuk2> The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eab_beh07HU
<matjaz> ker je tko lepo vreme
<slax0r> .vreme graz
<jabuk2> graz: 12.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-548536/
<matjaz> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.1°C @08.03.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 28% vzhodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:28, Kulminacija: 12:14:11, Sončni zahod: 17:58:54
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 29min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 13.1°C @08.03.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 28% severovzhodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:58, Kulminacija: 12:15:31, Sončni zahod: 18:00:03
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 29min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> 1 stopinja manj, pa 1 m/s manj
<matjaz> i'll take it
<zdobersek1> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @08.03.2017 14:00 UTC.
<zdobersek1> halo
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 32% vzhodnik 4.9 m/s (17.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:32, Kulminacija: 12:11:08, Sončni zahod: 17:55:44
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 11ur 29min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek1> pihle!
<upd> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/248813037107150849/289042907153956864/20170217_142642.jpg
<johnnyyy> @upd nice, sam večkrat zasledim "poreden" :)
<upd> aja :)
<Limona> vrhnika? :D
<yang> LJ WTF
<upd> Limona, zaloška
<Limona> damn
<upd> a si mislu zarad une rumene stare bajte da je vrhnika
<zdobbie> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11185/nvidia-announces-jetson-tx2-parker
<jabuk2> NVIDIA Announces Jetson TX2: Parker Comes To NVIDIA’s Embedded System Kit
<zdobbie> guess who ordered TX1 a few hours before the announcement ..
<dz0ny> https://dz0ny.xyz/post/strace_and_mysql/ < me trying to start blog
<zdobbie> 5/7 but would read again
<zdobbie> "Naturally I also added little command to ping me on Slack when it crashes."
<dz0ny> well irc is not popular anymore :)
<zdobbie> member this? https://ubuntu-si.slack.com/
<upd> sagem rc815 morm odklenit na simobil, zdej je mobitel kakšna ideja
<upd> oz. kako bi to naredili na simobilu
<upd> je rekel da odklenijo zastonj, a je blokada v samem telefonu
<upd> al v omrežju prek cell id ?
<upd> sam telefon zahteva neko kodo, a je možno da gre za preprost vnos kode ? :D https://www.freeunlocks.com/unlock-Sagem-RC815+Pro
<pitastrudl> msevwork ja so zmanjšali
<pitastrudl> tko že dosti cajta nazaj
<pitastrudl> si malo pozen :D
<pitastrudl> je folk znorel takrat pa bojkotiral pa nevem kaj
<pitastrudl> sej njihov service je kr dobr
<pitastrudl> sam ni tok dober da bi placeval montly fee
<pitastrudl> pač 5€ pls
<pitastrudl> https://joaoapps.com/join/
<pitastrudl> kr fajn
<jabuk2> Join – joaoapps
<pitastrudl> kaj je kader točno?
<pitastrudl> točna definicija oziroma da si malo preberem več o tem
<pitastrudl> sskj mi da en stavek samo to ni nuff
<zdobbie> !context
<pitastrudl> pač naj bi spisal idejo za informacijski sistem, kar se tiče varnosti podatkov itd
<pitastrudl> naj bi naredil za kak specifičen kader
<pitastrudl> pa nevem kaj točno naj bi blo to
<zdobersek1> sirsa kategorija delovne sile
<zdobersek1> al neki
<zdobersek1> na kterem programu to delate?
<zdobersek1> na kterem ucnem programu?
<pitastrudl> ja informatika
<pitastrudl> informacijski sistemi
<pitastrudl> sirsa kategorija delovne sile
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> recimo razvijalci programske opreme?
<pitastrudl> kaj pa podjetje ki razvija vmesnike za bančne avtomate
<pitastrudl> ali pa nasploh programsko opremo
<zdobersek1> aha, Windows XP programerje
<zdobersek1> tako podjetje ma razlicne kadre
<zdobersek1> programerje, marketing, prodajo, business development, management, QA
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> dobro, mi je bolj jasno zdaj
<pitastrudl> hvala
<matjaz> https://i.imgur.com/Jwsekjk.png
<matjaz> I miss parks&rec
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... a so lahko .local domene kako problematične?
<speed-> zakaj bi bile
<speed-> zgleda da ni nic vec problematicno kar se tice domen danes
<speed-> tak da :)
<Matthai> mah, neki se spomnem, da je bil en napad...
<idioterna> Matthai: mogoce localhost napad
<Matthai> ja, a mi lahko malo več o tem poveš?
<Matthai> oziroma, a če jaz vem lokalno domeno npr. matej.local, pa potem popravim hots file, lahko potem redirect delam, ne?
<idioterna> kva je ze fora
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> neki je
<idioterna> loh pogooglam ko pridem do tipkovnce
<Matthai> daj prosim, ker imam eno potencialno zanimivo odkritje
<speed-> saj lokalno lahko ti skos hosts spreminjas
<speed-> tak da to nesme biti fora
<speed-> ali? :D
<Matthai> spomnim se, da je bila  neka fora
<Matthai> po moje kakšen local domain spoofing?
<dz0ny> recmo chrome je mel v zadnje bug
<dz0ny> chrome protocol resolver k je priviligiran
<dz0ny> je prijel tud če si mel http://chrome
<speed-> ziher se na dosti networkih nuca .local
<speed-> tak da nevem ;)
<dz0ny> ce si dal v hosts file chrome
<speed-> tisoce tldjev mas vzemi nekaj drugega bo najlazje hhe
<dz0ny> pa klical na page si lahko recmo vsa gesla userja dobil
<dz0ny> itd
<dz0ny> .local al pa .lan ponavad velja za lokalno omrežje
<dz0ny> posebnost je ipv6
<dz0ny> kejr maš par teh
<dz0ny> in ker je paket po ta nove tcp
<dz0ny> in ga lahko spoofaš
<dz0ny> prek kakega web workerja recmo
<dz0ny> tko da ban ipv6 :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: have fun with them carbon wheelsets https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b5C590DYRM&feature=youtu.be&t=1m3s
<CrazyLemon> am.. kako bi prečekiral če je status 304 aka not modified?
<CrazyLemon> curl -I sicer izpiše kdaj je kao bil last modified..ampak izpiše trenutni datum & čas
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kitajska roba
<zdobbie> *** marginal gains ***
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tole je danes? :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zmagal TTT?
<zdobbie> BMC
<CrazyLemon> ahh ja..sj zdej vidim da je na linku
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: etag mors poslat
<dz0ny> if-request-modified:etag
<dz0ny> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/If-Modified-Since
<jabuk2> If-Modified-Since - HTTP | MDN
<jabuk2> The If-Modified-Since request HTTP header makes the request conditional: the server will send back the requested resource, with a 200 status, only if it has been last modified after the given date. If the request has not been modified since, the response will be a 304 without any body; the Last-Modified header will contain the date of last modification. Unlike If-Unmodified-Since, If-Modified-Since can only be used with a GET or HEAD.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak -I mi ne vrne etaga
<dz0ny> lohka je tu tud time
<CrazyLemon> --header 'If-Modified-Since: DATE-FORMAT-HERE'   <- tole misliš?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ce se ni dobiš 304 nazaj
<dz0ny> drugac 200 in body
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne dobim :D
<dz0ny> where?
<CrazyLemon> vem da se ni
<CrazyLemon> dobim 200 nazaj
<CrazyLemon> last modified pa je čas strežnika :D
<dz0ny> mogoce server ne podpira
<CrazyLemon> oziroma trenutni čas v GMT
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej to je po moje to
<CrazyLemon> ali pa je strežnik čudno skonfiguriran
<dz0ny> http1.1 mora bit
<CrazyLemon> Date: Wed, 08 Mar 2017 20:35:33 GMT
<CrazyLemon> Last-Modified: Wed, 08 Mar 2017 20:35:33 GMT
<CrazyLemon> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<CrazyLemon> to je
<dz0ny> url pls :)
<CrazyLemon> silux.si
<dz0ny> zgor je dela sam za static stuff
<dz0ny> ne za php :D
<CrazyLemon> whaat
<CrazyLemon> torej sam slike pa static html?
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> well that sucks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mogoce se kak api
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kera druga zadeva?
<dz0ny> sam mors handler spisat
<dz0ny> rss :)
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kako bi mi rss pomagal?
<dz0ny> article time
<dz0ny> ti bi rad cene trackal?
<dz0ny> al kaj drugega
<dz0ny> loga-korsub-hd
<dz0ny> ups
<CrazyLemon> zamenjaj geslo :P
<dz0ny> logan :)
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima vsebina enega IDja
<CrazyLemon> zdaj edino če bi nekako zadevo zdownloadal
<CrazyLemon> md5sumal or smth pa primerjal etc
<dz0ny> izdelka
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne id izdelka ampak html id
<CrazyLemon> nč..poguglal bom mal a se da zdownloadat sam tist id
<CrazyLemon> ali pa BS uporabim pa je
<CrazyLemon> BS it is
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/chrome-os-marketshare-vs-linux-usa
<jabuk2> Chrome OS Has Double the Marketshare of Regular Linux in USA - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk2> Chrome OS marketshare is more than double that of Linux in the USA, data from a web analytics company shows.
<CrazyLemon> nič čudnega :)
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/placilo-v-trgovini-google-play-odslej-prek-mesecnega-racuna-telekoma-slovenije-437029
<jabuk2> Plačilo v trgovini Google Play odslej prek mesečnega računa Telekoma Slovenije - siol.net
<jabuk2> Telekom Slovenije v sodelovanju z družbo Google uvaja možnost plačila nakupov v trgovini Google Play neposredno prek mesečnega računa za opravljene komunikac...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/rdeca-luc-nizjemu-ddv.html
<jabuk2> 24ur.com - Rdeča luč nižjemu DDV
<jabuk2> Predlog, da bi po skoraj štirih letih stopnji DDV spustili nazaj na predkrizna 20 in 8,5 odstotka, je dobil rdečo luč odbora za finance. Argumenti: državljani ne bi toliko pridobili, kot bi proračun izgubil, pas bi bilo treba zatiskati drugje in c...
<CrazyLemon> kero presenečenje
<Matthai> ja saj... ddv so v GB tudi uvedli zaradi hunskih vojn... zdaj, ko so končane, je pa seveda ostal
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so obljubili zdravnikom povišico pa si ne morejo privoščit znižanje ddvja :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-09
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4-eJL1jjVQ&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk2> How to tell if you are vulnerable to CIA hacking tools - YouTube
<jabuk2> Patreon - https://www.patreon.com/realmaddox Store - http://www.maddoxrules.com Subscribe for more episodes ?? https://goo.gl/MeMFfq Twitter: https://twitter...
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, dj kšn balkan recommendation :D
<slax0r> lepa brena
<msevwork> openhab je zj tut napredoval
<zdobersek> zakaj pa lih CrazyLemon ?
<slax0r> ker je limun taki balkanc
<idioterna> msevwork: dubioza
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOf47Iv2Zo
<jabuk2> Dubioza kolektiv "Volio BiH" - YouTube
<jabuk2> Dubioza kolektiv "Volio BiH", Apsurdistan, 2013. Download Apsurdistan for free: http://bit.ly/4psurd Download Volio BiH.mp3 for free: http://bit.ly/v0li0bih ...
<msevwork> ja limun je avtoriteta
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> uglavnm...a se je kdo že igral s tensorflowom
<zdobbie> hjao
<idioterna> s teflonom?
<idioterna> vsakic k ksno pipo prsraufam.
<msevwork> a ste vidl un demo od "celebrateubuntu"
<msevwork> iz mwcja
<slax0r> model wut controller?
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msevwork> wut
<pitastrudl> wat
<msevwork> huh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti ne veš da sm js poznavalec balkan muzke?
<matjaz> just another day in #ubuntu-si
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> mal heca je dobr za zdravje :D
<matjaz> msevwork, najprej uspešno kontroliraj svoje pip dependencyje, pol pa mogoče lahko poskusiš tensorflow :D
<msevwork> a z opencv-jem lahko prepoznaš posameznega človeka?
<msevwork> da bi se izognu tensorflowu
<msevwork> pač ne nasplošno face ampak prov posamezne ljudi
<matjaz> my statement also applies to opencv
<msevwork> sj zaenkrat kr handlam pip
<msevwork> ampak ja itak ne bi Å¡e Å¡u na tist
<msevwork> sam tko me zanima
<msevwork> če ste kšne zanimive demote nardil s TFjem
<metalcamp_> msevwork: koliko izkušenj imaš z nevronskimi mrežami, perceptroni itd.?
<msevwork> nč
<msevwork> sj sam tko mal v tri dni sprašujem :D
<msevwork> just for chats
<CrazyLemon> https://fossbytes.com/indian-state-kerala-saves-58-million-year-free-open-source-software/
<jabuk2> Indian State of Kerala Saves $58 Million Each Year By Using Free And Open Source Software
<jabuk2> Kerala adopted Free and Open Source Software in 2005 in a phased manner and went on to replace proprietary software. As a result, Kerala annually saves $58 million (Rs 300 crore).
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ja glej, najprej se je treba vsaj osnovno teorijo nadudlat
<metalcamp_> da ne bo spet "omg, ne dela, nič ne pomaga"
<metalcamp_> "vse sem probal!" :>
<metalcamp_> na yt imaš zanimiva predavanja z mit
<metalcamp_> v slovenščini pa imaš knjigo umetna inteligenca, avtorja sta nikola guid in damjan strnad
<metalcamp_> mislim, da stane enih 20€
<metalcamp_> ali 15
<msevwork> sj vem majstore
<msevwork> zj se morm dudlat farmacevtske zadeve k mam izpit kmal
<msevwork> http://www.sfgate.com/national/article/Mauled-cop-was-riding-mountain-bike-at-full-speed-10983474.php#photo-8439494 pazi lemon na medvede
<jabuk2> Mauled cop was riding mountain bike at full speed when he hit grizzly - SFGate
<msevwork> :P
<zdobersek> .yt slon sadez medvedi
<jabuk2> Slon in Sadež - Medvedi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=678KQWzxI_s
<zdobersek> also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dba3JrMps7o
<CrazyLemon> žalostno msevwork žalostno! da misliš da vozim MTB :/
<zdobersek> oof
<zdobersek> that's low
<msevwork> sj vem da ne vozš mtb
<msevwork> sam vseen ti loh medved prekriža pot
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_CbP7Q1vk
<jabuk2> Introducing: Apple Healthcare- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk2> CONAN Highlight: You no longer have to choose between paying for the latest Apple product and paying for healthcare. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video T...
<msevwork> meh ni mi dons do irca :D
<CrazyLemon> :'/
<slax0r> :'(
<slax0r> msev--: neeeeeeeeee
<speed-> omg
<speed-> !!!
<yang> msev--: ja mors dobr obvladat MTB da bežiš po hribu dol, medtem ko medved za tabo laufa :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/08/borut-pahor-slovenia-instagram-president
<jabuk2> 'Barbie, and not a bad guy': meet Borut Pahor, Slovenia's Instagram president | World news | The Guardian
<jabuk2> Pahor rode to power in 2012 on a wave of popularity aided by his candid and colourful Instagram account
<Matthai> tip je težek bolnik
<Matthai> Barbika, a ne baraba., Šport. Zdravje ali nečimrnost? Goldies, but not oldies.
<CrazyLemon> why so harsh?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi kot proper precednik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> meni pa kot kreten :-)
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17190565_10156445429423084_2177010483151025852_n.jpg?oh=28799ee4f74b082c08b763a1f52d4654&oe=59375B56
<idioterna> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/zakaj-je-kakovost-storitev-v-sloveniji-slaba-437025
<jabuk2> Zakaj je kakovost storitev v Sloveniji slaba? - siol.net
<matjaz> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/430135984/mordhau?ref=project_tweet
<jabuk2> Mordhau by Marko Grgurovič —Kickstarter
<jabuk2> Marko Grgurovič is raising funds for Mordhau on Kickstarter!Mordhau is a multiplayer medieval melee game featuring large open battles, siege engines, and mounted combat.
<matjaz> interesting
<pitastrudl> ta uči predmet na mojem faksu
<pitastrudl> pač izbirni
<pitastrudl> ga bom vzel naslednji teden
<pitastrudl> pač razvoj iger uči na unreal enginu
<matjaz> nooice
<pitastrudl> je glih dosegu 80k goal
<pitastrudl> po 2eh dneh
<pitastrudl> pa tisti grad v videju je socerb
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> v 20h actually
<matjaz> zanimivo
<zdobbie> torej ne bo vec dolg uci
<zdobbie> ucil
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie: pong
<yang> idioterna: zgleda se eden ki je to opazil - Od malenkosti, kot so smetnjaki s pokrovom, čeprav je jasno, da ljudje hočejo odvreči odpadek z eno roko, ne pa z dvema in prijemanjem umazanije
<yang> laack in design
<idioterna> laack?
<idioterna> aja lacking design si mislu napisat
<idioterna> to je europlakat senkal mestu
<idioterna> it sucks, but they pay for it
<zdobbie> podpiramo pokrovarsko industrijo!
<yang> idioterna: komentar uporabnika "nevem" je ok, dejansko šofer nima pravice te naganjati dol, če ne dela BIP, zato so kontrolerji
<yang> samo se pac znaša tam nad mladimi ali starimi
<yang> se mi je pa zgodilo, da ni delal BIP in sem dozivel, da je šofer vsakemu ki je gor prišel lepo razložil naj uporabi drugi terminal
<yang> pa racunaj da je to moral poceti cel dan, ker je bil trerminal cel dan v okvari
<yang> men se je vcasih spraznila kartica pa kaj ni naredilo BIP pa sem se peljal do centra, da sem jo lahko nafilal, dol nisem Å¡el zaradi tega, sem pa bil v riziku, da ce pride kontrola da bom placal kazen, ampak to je bla pac moja odlocitev
<yang> zdej mam pac 30+ eur gor
<yang> pa filam cim gre pod 10
<idioterna> yang: men je vseen, js mam bicikl
<yang> jst tud za poleti
<idioterna> pussy.
<yang> nisem tolk zagnan kt Kristijan Koren
<yang> a je kaj Uber Å¡oferjev v LJ ?
<yang> je kdo preverjal
<napsy> a je mozno ustvarit nov serial device pod /dev ki bi v resnici bil stdin/stdout od nekega procesa?
<idioterna> napsy: naceloma lahko s shellom pa mkfifo potelovadis
<idioterna> ni pa serial
<idioterna> mislm, obnasa se kot character device, ampak ni serial
<napsy> ok, mam situacijo kjer hocem da neka x skripta odpira /dev/ttxxx kot serial, in da bi ta device bil stdin/stdout od drugega procesa
<napsy> bom pogledu mkfifo
<napsy> thx
<slax0r> dz0ny: fix yo shizzle bruh
<zdobbie> or don't
<dz0ny> https://streamable.com/38l6e
<jabuk> Streamable - simple video sharing
<jabuk> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6Ys7mWXQAAa8Hb.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny: we know
<CrazyLemon> a mate quit fest?
<zdobbie> u next?
<dz0ny> major upgrade :)
<zdobbie> one, or 50?
<dz0ny> couple
<zdobbie> so you're saying 80
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> stop now https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/paradox-weekend-sale/
<dz0ny> a sm že reku da je gnome TODO awesome tool
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0JbGNhP7TI
<jabuk> Day of Infamy Launch Date Reveal: March 23, 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Available now in Early Access, Day of Infamy launches the full game on March 23, 2017. http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820/ Get all the latest news and ...
<CrazyLemon> nope..but gnome TODONT is more awesome
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se synca z guglom? :)
<dz0ny> ce spišeš plugin :)
<dz0ny> also new gnome control panel https://feaneron.files.wordpress.com/2017/02/captura-de-tela-de-2017-02-23-10-45-52.png?w=768
<CrazyLemon> a to si počel cel dan? :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> take neumnosti https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/839917631914262529
<dz0ny> https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/09/google-goes-after-slack-and-splits-hangouts-into-chat-and-meet/
<jabuk> Google goes after Slack and splits Hangouts into Chat and Meet|TechCrunch
<jabuk> Google's messaging strategy can be confusing, but if there's one thing that's clear after today's Cloud Next keynote, it's that the company is doubling down..
<zdobbie> gnome TODO is awesome? you probably haven't yet used Unity Task Master
<pitastrudl> v xfce4, v slovenščini, se "app panel" imenuje "Pult"
<pitastrudl> :D lol
<zdobbie> v KDE je Å¡ank
<speed-> :D
<speed-> marketinska finta!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl povsod je panel pult :)
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ja pa nisem vedel, nimam v slovenščini
<pitastrudl> nice TIL
<CrazyLemon> če bi malo prispeval k ubuntu skupnosti bi vedel!!!
<dz0ny> google pa kr senka https://cloud.google.com/free/
<pitastrudl> pomagam z razširitvijo :D
<pitastrudl> danes en laptop postavil na ubuntu
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/17198320_1225902794131359_1764790201_n.jpg?oh=eb54d727eaf2e90b9e180e8965229387&oe=58C36CF2
<pitastrudl> kaj Å¡enka
<speed-> ^^ to smo direkt mi !
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> woah
<pitastrudl> haha
<speed-> mi kot jaz in sodelavci :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fkw59WYAAvgMl.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobbie> Get Trump's Arse To Mars
<CrazyLemon> doi update alert
<CrazyLemon> 1.1gb
<zdobbie> nobody cares
<zdobbie> cuz nobody plays
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nzupan/status/839779655171334144
<jabuk> Nejc 'zupo' Zupan on Twitter: "Hey @elonmusk, how could a small (financially covered) webdev team with too much time on our hands help @SpaceX on their way to Mars?"
<CrazyLemon> evo kaj je dz0ny počel cel dan :)
<pitastrudl> https://www.extremetech.com/computing/245553-microsoft-now-puts-ads-windows-file-explorer
<pitastrudl> mmm
<jabuk> Microsoft now puts ads in Windows 10 File Explorer, because of course - ExtremeTech
<jabuk> Some of these things that look very much like ads have started showing up in File Explorer. ...
<CrazyLemon> in kaj se zgodi ko DOI se updejta? igrca se itak ne zažene
<CrazyLemon> mislim a jim je tko težko na en PC inštalirat ubuntu je bela cesta no
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-10
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> howg
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msev--> evo me
<msev--> zrihtov sm si bouncer sceno
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/GKtStSX
<speed-> lol
<speed-> glih en skuter zgoral tu
<speed-> zgorel*
<speed-> prek firme :D
<zdobersek> #JustGrazThings
<msev--> #NormalLipoDayInGraz
<slax0r> thor was angry
<msev--> a ke tp frka če sm zj kle z dvema --
<msev--> a sm doma Å¡e zmerm z enim :D
<msev--> mislm a je vseen če se prjavm iz dveh računalnikov na bouncer?
<slax0r> si ze vceraj bil z dvema...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus |  <msev-->: a ke tp frka če sm zj kle z dvema
<msev--> haha
<msev--> dj saj correctej stavk no :D
<msev--> a je to*
<zdobbie> wat een player!
<zdobersek> jaja
<dz0ny> msev--: well ena te bo zihr pretepla :D
<dz0ny> no razen ce je to agread by both
<zdobbie> ce je tko, dobis pa castni +v!
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/03/nic57#shout_out_to_igalia
<jabuk> New in Chrome 57|Web|Google Developers
<jabuk> What's new in Chrome 57 for developers? Grid based layouts, Media Session API and more.
<CrazyLemon> look at you igalians doing css stuff
<zdobbie> just doing the do
<msev--> dz0ny> msev--: well ena te bo zihr pretepla :D -> it did happens once :D
<msev--> happen*
<msev--> kko pišem dons k da bi učer žural :P
<msev--> aja sj res, sm...
<CrazyLemon> z dvema
<CrazyLemon> tipoma
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tojicre_Qe8
<jabuk> Saturday Night Live - What Is Love (With Jim Carrey) (Original) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mozilla.si/pomembno-obvestilo-za-uporabnike-edavkov-in-narocnike-telemacha/
<jabuk> Pomembno obvestilo za uporabnike eDavkov in naročnike Telemacha | Mozilla Slovenija
<jabuk> V petek, 3. marca, sta Finančna uprava Republike Slovenije in podjetje Telemach izdala vsak svoje Pomembno obvestilo za uporabnike brskalnika Firefox. Sporočila sta, da njuni ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/sierra5.net/videos/1461320123918459/   lol
<jabuk> Prijavi se v Facebook | Facebook
<jabuk> Prijavi se v Facebook, da se začneš povezovati in deliti s prijatelji, družino in prijatelji, ki jih poznaš.
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6hNaqsWgAMhCt2.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> valter ^
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, čist sm bil zmeden par sekund
<matjaz> a je to reklama za movie? neki novega by AMD?
<matjaz> pol sm Å¡ele vidu da je Alien
<CrazyLemon> matjaz IMO je to reklama za alexa type of thingie by AMD
<CrazyLemon> amd sensemi technology
<CrazyLemon> karkoli je to
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/sense-mi
<jabuk> AMD SenseMI Technology | AMD
<CrazyLemon> meh.. zdaj sm pa js zmeden :D
<msev--> valter brani sarajevo
<speed-> kaj si ti nor
<speed-> kaka bedna finta
<speed-> vceraj sem pozabil vrnit unity licenco
<speed-> faking stupid idioti
<slax0r> in zaj si se obvezal za eno leto? :D
<speed-> ne zdaj sem vrnil svojo
<speed-> od firme mam v svojem laptopu
<speed-> zdaj bom pac svojo ponucal za to kar morem zrihtat na brzake :D
<speed-> upam da nebo nikjer nic pisalo haha
<msev--> nism dojel speed-
<msev--> a si podaljšal naročnino potem avtomatsko :D
<msev--> #zbegančvovk
<CrazyLemon> #msevmoment
<speed-> msev-- em
<speed-> avtomatsko si bodo vzeli ja
<speed-> in si bodo jemali
<speed-> za 1 leto
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ali vredu
<speed-> naj majo
<speed-> moj prvi program ki sem ga kupo
<speed-> iiiiii
<speed-> :D
<msev--> kolk pa stane licenca
<msev--> juhu kmal bom mel offline mape na android wear uri
<msev--> k so mapbox-ovi devi neki popravl :D
<speed-> 40,67 * 12
<speed-> :D
<msev--> kr dost
<msev--> kaj tole (?P<Source>.*) pomen
<msev--> nek regex
<dz0ny> named group
<dz0ny> msev--: regex101.com pls
<dz0ny> notr vneseš pa ti desno razloži kaj kej pomen
<dz0ny> msev--: pa tole si preber v
<dz0ny> https://firasdib.com/blog/a-brief-tour-of-regular-expressions/
<jabuk> A brief tour of regular expressions
<msev--> zastopm
<speed-> ja ni tak malo
<speed-> ampak ajde no
<speed-> naj jim bo
<speed-> mogoce pa bom nucal :D
<speed-> sploh nebi bilo slabo!
<msev--> ej kko tole dvoje skp zmečem ("(push to me|push) (?P<Source>.*)") :D
<matjaz> tole Mozilla opozorilo je pa epic
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jest mislim da je bolj reklama za Alien kot karkoli drugega
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ampak spodaj piše o amd sensemi
<msev--> ka pa je ali-en
<matjaz> ok, pomešali so oboje :D
<speed-> pubeci
<speed-> ASUS PRIME Z270-A
<speed-> Core i7-7700k
<speed-> 3GB MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Armor OCV1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0
<speed-> Samsung SSD 960 Evo 500GB, M.2
<speed-> 16GB G.Skill Trident DDR4-3866 DIMM CL18 (2x8GB)
<speed-> to
<speed-> kake pripombe?
<matjaz> SSD je NVMe?
<speed-> da
<CrazyLemon> its all about nvme now
<CrazyLemon> such hipsters
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> ni pro
<matjaz> pol ni pripomb, continue with your purchase please
<matjaz> aja ne!
<speed-> evo je :D
<matjaz> a si vzel 1500W napajalc?
<CrazyLemon> a matična podpira 3866 ram?
<speed-> CrazyLemon itak
<CrazyLemon> thats like 866 more than ryzen!
<speed-> matjaz ne
<speed-> 1k mam
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> premalo!
<speed-> ok torej bo to slo skos
<speed-> zdaj se moram samo se odlocit ce hocem pro disk 100eur vec
<speed-> pa rame kak bi mel :D
<msev--> a boš nažigal insurgency v službi
<speed-> lol
<speed-> to je striktno working machine
<speed-> HALO
<speed-> :)
<speed-> drugace pa ja se kolebam med 3 pa 6gb grafko :D
<msev--> :D :P
<msev--> a boš dela fluid dynamics simulacije :D
<speed-> unity bom gnal dodaske!
<msev--> kt ga da
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/s-strehe-ukradli-vec-kot-300-modulov-soncne-elektrarne.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - S strehe ukradli več kot 300 modulov sončne elektrarne
<jabuk> V okolici Maribora je neznanec splezal na streho podjetja in z nje odmontiral ter odnesel več kot 300 modulov sončne elektrarne. Podjetju je povzročil za okoli 91 tisoč evrov škode.
<CrazyLemon> priceless
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @10.03.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% severozahodnik 8.3 m/s (29.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:44, Kulminacija: 12:10:37, Sončni zahod: 17:58:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 35min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobbie> went went went
<CrazyLemon> k k k
<slax0r> y y y
<msev--> lol
<msev--> ("(push to me|push) (?P<Source>.*)") prov sm tole zmetov skp
<msev--> evo brez pomoči :D
<CrazyLemon> [11:36:51] <@dz0ny>: msev--: regex101.com pls
<CrazyLemon> [11:37:16] <@dz0ny>: notr vneseš pa ti desno razloži kaj kej pomen
<CrazyLemon> [11:39:00] <@dz0ny>: msev--: pa tole si preber v
<CrazyLemon> [11:39:02] <@dz0ny>: https://firasdib.com/blog/a-brief-tour-of-regular-expressions/
<CrazyLemon> brez pomoči he said
<slax0r> nekaterim to ni dovolj
<msev--> :P
<speed-> pomoc je komaj ko ti negdo vse naredi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> torej ce ti grem zeno "zrihtam" sem ti pomagal, ker sem namesto tebe vse naredil?
<speed-> ce jo se prides pa vred zemes 2x na teden
<speed-> komot
<speed-> :p
<speed-> samo ka nede dosadna!
<speed-> :))9
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> that's the spirit!
<speed-> saj pa smo preprosti!
<idioterna> js tut ne vidm kaj bi blo s tem loh narobe
<idioterna> pa ce zena noce te bo ze sama na gobc usekala
<zdobbie> ampak ja
<zdobbie> koncn veter
<zdobbie> kr zabavno
<zdobbie> se skropil je enumal
<idioterna> a si su vn
<zdobbie> jo
<idioterna> js grem zdele prot zahodu
<idioterna> ze k sm gumo fliku mi je pihal!
<idioterna> kaj bo sele zdele
<zdobbie> m, horjul?
<idioterna> no, kapo sm dal gor
<idioterna> ne, do centra grem po plenice za babico
<idioterna> k ji bo zmankal
<idioterna> ajde
<zdobbie> ok, srecno
<slax0r> idioterna: prekmurke te z hamrom po glavi, ne na gobec :D
<slax0r> hamer = kladivo btw :P
<speed-> lol ja
<speed-> to ves da v gancanih samo obrtniki lahko kupujejo hamre
<speed-> ker je prenevarno :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<yang> idioterna: sanolabor mas tutu v cityparku
<idioterna> rabm simps
<idioterna> drugje nimajo na zalogi
<idioterna> k mam recept za 3 mesce
<idioterna> slax0r: tud to je legit
<idioterna> slax0r: hamer pa vem kaj je, sm mel anglescino u soli :)
<idioterna> toj un zravn srba!
<idioterna> srb pa kladu u rdeci zvezdici!
<speed-> srp*
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> sej me nic ne srpi
<speed-> srbi
<speed-> AMTER
<speed-> MATER*
<speed-> :)
<msev--> petek je
<idioterna> no ajde sibam
<speed-> ja petek
<yang> Lužiski srbi ja, k so glih tolk srbi kt sem jaz Kitajc
<speed-> idem na cik ker me zivcirate :p
<msev--> ajde sine
<idioterna> lužiški!
<zdobbie> yang sounds pretty asian to me
<yang> Lužisko-srbska ulica
<yang> To je poljska manjšina btw.
<idioterna> lužiško.
<idioterna> ni lužisko
<idioterna> get your carons straight.
<zdobbie> so go maybe?
<yang> Sorbi ne Srbi
<speed-> ...
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> telefon priklopljen ze cel dan na stromu
<slax0r> samo 56%
<slax0r> pa baterija vroca
<slax0r> o.O
<slax0r> to pa nekaj ne bo ok
<speed-> meni se tudi vceraj pokakal telefon
<speed-> glih ko sem ga najbolj nucal
<speed-> gps
<speed-> iscem neko firmo tu
<speed-> in paf crkne
<speed-> baraba :)
<zdobbie> apfel?
<speed-> nah
<speed-> samsung :D
<zdobbie> da nau naredu *bum*
<speed-> ja to se bojim
<yang> zamenjaj baterijo, ce ni nalotana gor
<speed-> eh
<speed-> boli me naj ga razcesne
<speed-> :)
<msev--> haha
<msev--> speed- ti si tak flegmatik
<msev--> tebe bi rabu da mi nardiš pep-talk predn grem pecat bejbe
<pitastrudl> speed- vzemi z270-k ane
<pitastrudl> če maš že 7700k
<pitastrudl> pa vzemi 1060 6gb OC, se ti bolje splača
<pitastrudl> sem podoben build naredil pred kratkim
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU48FaWx7cM
<jabuk> Professor Robert Kelly Skype TV Interview Interrupted by Toddlers - YouTube
<jabuk> Serious Skype TV Interview on the BBC interrupted by playful toddlers, but watch how the lady (presumably their mother?) reacts. Professor Robert Kelly was t...
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<zdobbie> kakus mocen!
<pitastrudl> ane
<skyx> lp
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a take zadeve tudi parsas kje mejbi? http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/rizanski-vodovod-opozarja-vodo-je-potrebno-prekuhavati-preverite-kje
<CrazyLemon> skyx ne vem..bom preveril če ima rižanski vodovod rss
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rvk.si/motnje-na-sistemu
<jabuk> Motnje na sistemu | www.rvk-jp.si
<CrazyLemon> skyx težava je tole sparsat ker to pišejo ročno..nimajo obrazca kjer bi lahko izpolnili
<CrazyLemon> in nato imaš večkrat 'območje' pa tudi kakšenkrat 'obmičje' :)
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRXJAs1pX-k
<jabuk> This Mysterious Box Is Over 100lbs... What Could It Be? - YouTube
<jabuk> The Levitating Speaker Strikes Back... https://youtu.be/5_POuVr5DSs?list=PL7u4lWXQ3wfI_7PgX0C-VTiwLeu0S4v34 Vesel Case (USA Link) - http://amzn.to/2nncthe Ve...
<CrazyLemon> hah..paket iz slovenije :D
<dz0ny> .btc
<dz0ny> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1124.03, low: 975.00, high: 1350.00, bid: 1124.03, ask: 1125.00
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1055.00, low: 950.00, high: 1245.00, bid: 1055.01, ask: 1059.00
<CrazyLemon> not so high!
<yang> Kaj je blo to zdajle - zvoki iz toplarne ?
<yang> čitijo raufnke
<yang> čistijo
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-11
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 12.km JV od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @11/03/2017 01:48:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+13.38+E
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 5.km  S od PODLJUBELJA @11/03/2017 02:42:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.44+N,+14.3+E
<pitastrudl> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @11.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% južni veter 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:36, Kulminacija: 12:13:14, Sončni zahod: 18:02:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 39min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/kajenje-ob-prisotnosti-otrok-v-avtomobilih-od-danes-kaznivo-uvaja-se-enotna-embalaza-prepoveduje-pa-oglasevanje-tobaka.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Kajenje ob prisotnosti otrok v avtomobilih od danes kaznivo, uvaja se enotna embalaža, prepoveduje pa oglaševanje tobaka
<jabuk> Zakon o omejevanju uporabe tobačnih in povezanih izdelkov je stopil v veljavo. Uvaja licence oziroma dovoljenja za prodajo tobačnih izdelkov in prepoveduje oglaševanje tobaka. Potrošnike pa bo najbolj v oči bodla enotna embalaža.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<speed-> zgleda bo treba nehat
<speed-> in se samo zadevat
<speed-> :p
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/moto_g5_is_now_available_in_europe_for__euro199-news-23899.php
<jabuk> Moto G5 is now available in Europe for �199 - GSMArena.com news
<pitastrudl> ideja mogoče zakaj mi sshjat noče
<pitastrudl> dobivam sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<pitastrudl> če dam spredaj SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 dela potem
<matjaz> ssh agenta maš poj narobe skonfiguriranega
<CrazyLemon> beat the shit out of your agent
<pitastrudl> nevem pa kaj to pomeni :D, mam v .ssh/config podatke od remota
<matjaz> poglej kaj je SSH_AUTH_SOCK prej
<pitastrudl> /run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<matjaz> gnome keyring?
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<pitastrudl> pomoje
<pitastrudl> xubuntu laufam
<pitastrudl> sem mel v ssh-add -l en ekstra identity
<pitastrudl> pa sem potem pobrisal z ssh-add -D
<pitastrudl> problem je nastal ko sem menjal ssh keye
<pitastrudl> sem zdaj generriral za vsako mašino posebej
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že izdelal svojo računalniško mizo?
<matjaz> hobiles.si
<matjaz> za obične mize
<matjaz> ne vem če maš kakšne posebne želje
<CrazyLemon> kable management
<CrazyLemon> je želja
<idioterna> duck tape
<matjaz> tist kanal si lahko spodaj naštimaš
<CrazyLemon> jp
<matjaz> pa se vse da lepo skrit
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi rad tudi elektriko mel pod mizo
<CrazyLemon> samo mi je pol težava kako bi pol kable do pcja speljal
<matjaz> jest mam el. podaljšek prišraufan na steno
<matjaz> 8 portni
<matjaz> pa je kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to sm mel..ni najboljša rešitev :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mam pod mizo
<matjaz> y not? :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je Å¡e vedno mess od ELP do PCja
<pitastrudl> go wireless
<CrazyLemon> matjaz js sm mel prilepljeno na zid
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el omet dol ko sm ga dal dol
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> od ELP do PCja?
<matjaz> sej gre samo en kabel? :D
<CrazyLemon> el. podaljška
<idioterna> ne limat
<idioterna> sraufej!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz monitor.. zvočniki
<CrazyLemon> potem pa maš še tipkovnico pa miško
<CrazyLemon> razn če dvignem PC da je bližje mizi
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ga mam na mizi!?
<matjaz> ja za to mam jest velcro trakce
<matjaz> na amazonu so cheap
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ma sm iskal..pa nč najdu
<CrazyLemon> so me čudno gledali v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> alied
<idioterna> aliex
<idioterna> ma puno toga za dzabe
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Klettb%C3%A4nder-Beutel-Seilklett-Veranstalter-Schwarz/dp/B00H93B7YO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489230794&sr=8-1&keywords=velcro+straps
<jabuk> Ca. 100 Stück Klettbänder im Beutel Seilklett Veranstalter Schwarz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
<jabuk> Ca. 100 Stück Klettbänder im Beutel Seilklett Veranstalter Schwarz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
<CrazyLemon> matjaz drugače pa kudos za hobiles..zanimiva zadeva
<matjaz> jap, prejšnji mesec odkril, ko sem se skozi Medvode peljal
<matjaz> pa majo kul Å¡tacuno
<matjaz> bom pri njih mizo vzel pomojem
<CrazyLemon> a nogo je tudi mogoče zamenjat
<matjaz> jap
<CrazyLemon> kle lahko izberem les pa dimenzije
<CrazyLemon> sam noge pa ne!
<matjaz> lahko iuzbereš noge
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> je..je napis "izberite noge" :D
<CrazyLemon> seriously awesome stuff
<CrazyLemon> pa kul cene
<matjaz> nad cenami sem bil tud jaz presenečen
<matjaz> pa v živo sem videl mize
<matjaz> izgledale so kvalitetne
<CrazyLemon> tudi dostava je reasonable..oziroma cheap
<CrazyLemon> do 50kg 10€
<CrazyLemon> 80cm se mi zdi preširoko imo
<matjaz> ne vem, jest mam zdej 70 pa je kr mal ozko
<matjaz> ekran je nekam blizu
<CrazyLemon> js mam 70cm trenutno razdaljo do monitorja
<CrazyLemon> je pa kotna miza
<matjaz> ja, če boš poj mel 70cm širine bo bližje
<matjaz> jest mam 70cm Å¡irine, pa monitor na steni, ene 8cm odmika od stene
<matjaz> pa mi je preblizu
<CrazyLemon> noted
<lajfisgud> lp
<zdobbie> isittho
<speed-> hai
<zdobbie> pozdrav skoz ravnice!
<speed-> skoz?
<speed-> waaas
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> as in 'prek in prek'
<zdobbie> ne mors rect 'pozdrav na ravnice'
<zdobbie> pozdrav po ravnicah?
<zdobbie> prek?
<speed-> nevem :)
<zdobbie> v ravnice ne mores, k niste luknja
<speed-> to se prinas ne dela haha
<zdobbie> pozdravlja?
<speed-> pozdravlja na ravnico
<speed-> evo mogoce bi 'na', se najbolj pasalo
<zdobbie> ravnice mislim kot prostrano Prekmürje
<speed-> da
<zdobbie> 'pozdrav prek ravnic' se slisi, kot da pozdravljam se preko Madzarske to Karpatov
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> al ktero gorovje je tam prot slovaski
<speed-> goricko :p
<speed-> z moje perspektive haha
<dretnx> Ali kdo tukaj uporablja reactjs ali angularjs v službi?
<msev--> a se v službi nism vrgu dol
<pitastrudl> zgleda da ne
<pitastrudl> sej nevem kaj misliš ampak sklepam da povezavo na bouncer
<speed-> da
<speed-> angularjs nas silijo
<speed-> reactjs sem delal nekaj malo
<speed-> samo je angular boljsi pomoje :)
<dretnx> speed-: A se splača učit angular, če nisi mojster za web design ampak samo tehnično poznaš css?
<speed-> ce bos dobil denar iz tega ja
<speed-> ce ne pa pac ne :D
<speed-> ne saj drugace je precej simple
<speed-> ionic2 si poglej
<speed-> to je buildano na angularu2
<speed-> kje mas precej komponent pripravljenih, da jih lahko direkt nucas
<msev--> ja bouncer ja
<pitastrudl> jah, treba pazit na to ane
<pitastrudl> zdej bo čistilka gledala tvoje msgje in pošiljala dank memete tvojim sogovornikom
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie_> finally, something funny from this guy
<pitastrudl> that's what she said
<pitastrudl> ayyyy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ is not a she
<pitastrudl> he is a xe
<CrazyLemon> xexexe
<pitastrudl> huehuehuehuehuehue
<zdobbie_> I'm a ke actually
<zdobbie_> kekekekeke
<pitastrudl> the dankes of memes flowing trough your veins
<pitastrudl> fluid transmeme fedora tipper
<zdobbie_> in parallel, I also identify as a me
<zdobbie_> mememememememe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/film_tv/rojstno-mesto-robina-hooda-postavljeno-v-hrvaski-istri.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Rojstno mesto Robina Hooda postavljeno v hrvaški Istri
<jabuk> Filmska ekipa novega celovečerca o srednjeveškem junaku Robinu Hoodu je po Dubrovniku nadaljevala snemanje v bližini Grožnjana v hrvaški Istri. Vasica Završje je postala rojstno mesto Robina Hooda, odkoder se je podal v boj proti šerifu iz Notting...
<CrazyLemon> hah..tole je pa blizu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a gremo
<yang> msev--: si pokonci
#ubuntu-si 2017-03-12
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @12.03.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:41, Kulminacija: 12:12:57, Sončni zahod: 18:04:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 42min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msev--> yang, bil sem ja
<msev--> sam ne na ircu :D
<yang> msev--: msg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-in-munich-no-compelling-technical-reason-to-return-to-windows-says-citys-it-chief/
<jabuk> Linux in Munich: 'No compelling technical reason to return to Windows,' says city's IT chief - TechRepublic
<jabuk> The man in charge of Munich's central IT expresses surprise at politicians' decision to prepare to move away from a Linux-based OS.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb why him
<jabuk> Why Him? |23 Dec 2016 111 min| Comedy
<jabuk> A holiday gathering threatens to go off the rails when Ned Fleming realizes that his daughter's Silicon Valley billionaire boyfriend is about to pop the question.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.6/10 (13,521 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4501244
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6ktjixV0AAFy0L.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://support.microsoft.com/superfresh       hah.. #crash_alert
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C6pTd9YW0AI6eUS.mp4
<zdobbie> hjao
<zdobbie> to sem vcerej vidu
<zdobbie> Roglic je bil tretji zdejle
<CrazyLemon> uphill finish?
<zdobbie> ja
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> roglic bo kmalu ratal serious GC contender
<zdobbie> kul, zdej je 4. generalno
<msev--> kera tekma pa je zj
<zdobbie> tyrranic adriatico
<zdobbie> tyrannic*
<msev--> unexpected indent error mam v pythonu
<msev--> zakaj neznam
<msev--> autopep mi ne da errorjev
<msev--> python interpreter pa da
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/CVzRPn9A a mi loh en pomaga
<msev--> prosm
<matjaz> self.t = unidecode(
<matjaz>                 r.json()['Contents'][0]['Data']['Items'][0]['Description'])
<matjaz> a je to zoh kul?
<matjaz> zih*
<msev--> nevem
<zdobbie> msev--: try: moras zakljuct
<zdobbie> try: ...
<zdobbie> catch: ....
<matjaz> aja sej res
<matjaz> except: ... though
<idioterna> catch je bl catchy.
<zdobbie> except for except:
<msev--> Link to apk file for wear 1x drive.google.com - map-wear1-arm.apk - Google Drive
<msev--> You have to install by adb, google it. with wear 1.x to get the internet to work, turn blueooth off on phone and turn wifi on watch on.
<msev--> Kaj to pomen da morm sideloadat na wear uro?
<matjaz> adb sideload
<matjaz> googler
<matjaz> google*
<msev--> Ja pa vrjetn android wear tut ane
<msev--> A to morm prov na android wear sideloadat matjaz in ne na telefon
<matjaz> ja tko piše ane
<msev--> Super hvala
<zdobbie> "You have to install by adb, google it."
<zdobbie> "You have to install by adb, *** google it. ***"
<zdobbie> "GOOGLE IT"
<msev--> Google it
<msev--> Bom googlov
<zdobbie> WE DID IT #UBUNTU-SI
<CrazyLemon> .apt adb
<jabuk> android-tools-adbd {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> android-tools-adb {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> ^
<jabuk> android-libadb-dev {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> android-libadb {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<jabuk> adb {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a veš ko sm ti govoru za portopiccolo? https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17309283_1341336065910097_3904898279872841331_n.jpg?oh=294e760a3da4015b8e91793ff87a4464&oe=5966E26B
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> to je pa portopikolo
<zdobbie> mal je guzvano
<idioterna> mogoce so odprl zdej za plebs
<idioterna> ko smo mi sli je blo se gradbisce
<idioterna> kr zanimiv projekt
<idioterna> to zihr ksn arabski sejk financira
<CrazyLemon> je odprto že kr neki časa
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dve leti
<idioterna> ene par hudih reci majo not
<idioterna> sprojektiranih
<CrazyLemon> like.. ?
<idioterna> later
<matjaz> aja sej to je pa čist bliz
<CrazyLemon> all the posh peeps are there
<zdobbie> all the posh peeps, and you?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<msev--> Im not there so not all posh peeps hhaah
<CrazyLemon> i don't have a beard..so i'm not portopiccolo worthy
<msev--> I have it hipster style
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja hud energy efficiency je
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj mi miškin kazalec zgine na secondary displayu..ampak samo na spodnji polovici zaslona
<CrazyLemon> če posnamem video kako premikam kazalec se pa na videu normalno vidi...tudi kazalec normalno dela če zadanem tapravi položaj gumba/karkolipač
<zdobbie> divergent behavior in Unity
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: unity :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lih sm gledal zadnjih 15km..dobra dirka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma uporabljam mesa ppa..a je mogoče da je smth effed up? :D
<dz0ny> xrandr ?
<dz0ny> si to kej spreminjal
<dz0ny> tam nastaviš mouse range
<CrazyLemon> o crap
<CrazyLemon> možno da sm dodal kak offset
<CrazyLemon> vem da sm se nekaj igral
<CrazyLemon> sam ne spomnim se kaj pa zakaj
<CrazyLemon> HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+1920+0
<CrazyLemon> sam ne..tole zgleda normalno
<dz0ny> man to the rescue
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24165883/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> which man? :P
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ni to to
<CrazyLemon> naah..tist offset sm Å¡timal za ffmpeg
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni related to this issue
<CrazyLemon> če spremenim ločljivost na secondary displayu potem je kazalec viden po celem zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> na FHD pa ni
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo kaj pametnega releasanga v zadnjem času?
<CrazyLemon> nek kul film bi pogledal
<skyx> CrazyLemon: tega ne gledat http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3731562/
<skyx> CrazyLemon: Logan je epic brutalen :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx a tale nov wolverine?
<skyx> jp, sem ga gledal ze
<CrazyLemon> tega še ni na pašnikih :>
<skyx> da vidim kaj je :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: The Lego Batman Movie 2017 :D
<CrazyLemon> hell no :)
<zdobbie> si ze gledu, a n!
<CrazyLemon> n!
<matjaz> assassins creed? fantastic beasts? underworld? passengers?
<CrazyLemon> 1. no. 2. whats that 3. sounds like awful tv series 4. look #3
<matjaz> .imdb fantastic beasts and where to find them
<jabuk> Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them |18 Nov 2016 133 min| Adventure, Family, Fantasy
<jabuk> The adventures of writer Newt Scamander in New York's secret community of witches and wizards seventy years before Harry Potter reads his book in school.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (175,726 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<matjaz> harry potter shit
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3183660
<matjaz> .imdb underworld blood wars
<matjaz> kate beckinsale <3
<matjaz> cmon bot you can do it
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<idioterna> beck in sale?
<dz0ny> mhm underworld kr kul
<matjaz> .imdb passenfers
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> drugac pa hidden figures
<matjaz> .imdb passengers
<idioterna> what's your excuse
<idioterna> si pijan?
<matjaz> jabuk je pijan
<matjaz> .imdb passengers
<matjaz> CMON!
<idioterna> loh ti js poiscem, sam je dost brezvezn film
<matjaz> dunno, nisem Å¡e gledal
<idioterna> js sm
<idioterna> not for pleasure, but for academic purposes, you see
<idioterna> tipicn ameriski film
<idioterna> ce bi bil evropski, se neb blo treba tipu nc stran obracat k se dekle slece
<matjaz> sploh če je hiberniral ne vem kolk let
<matjaz> a kdo ve kolk stanejo palete?
<matjaz> ene 50 bi jih rabil
<matjaz> al pa lesomal ali mediapan?
<CrazyLemon> 50 palet? da faq are you starting? a factory?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, airsoft field
<zdobbie> faking norvitch wannabes
<matjaz> novritsch*
<zdobbie> whatever
<zdobbie> u don't have ze acczent
<yang> matjaz: zakaj pa palete rabis za airsoft field ?
<yang> kakšnemu namenu služijo ?
<CrazyLemon> cover
<CrazyLemon> izdelovanje objektov
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<yang> ok
<yang> a je kdo bil v airsoft objektu kjer je bla vcasih tiskarna v LJ
<lebdim> Hej ... Eno vprašanje. Kje bi lahko več izvedel o -z opciji pri preverjanju praznega niza?
<lebdim> Kaj pa pomeni -c opcija pri ukazu ping? :)
<yang> lebdim: -c je stevilo ponavljanj
<yang> c(ount)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon looks tite
<lebdim> Ok. :) A prazen niz v skripti lahk preveriš tako, da daš [ ! -z $..]
<lebdim> oz. neprazen
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa tam dej "$.."
<lebdim> za tem $ pride ime spremenljivke
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje uporabu -ne
<lebdim> recimo, če bi hotel preverit, če je IP, ki ga vpišeš neprazen: if [ ! -z $ip ]
<CrazyLemon> torej "$.." -ne ""
<CrazyLemon> lebdim to je slaba primerjava če mene vprašaš
<CrazyLemon> ker ti lahko nekdo vpiše tudi 999.999.999.999
<lebdim> aha, super ... bom popravil ;)
<CrazyLemon> za preverit ip raje uporabi kak regex..na stackoverflow jih je taužnt :)
<lebdim> :)
<lebdim> sam kje pa lahk vidim več o tej -z opciji
<lebdim> na kaj se ta -z opcija nanaša
<lebdim> a to je nasplošno pri stringu ...
<CrazyLemon> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<jabuk> Other Comparison Operators
<yang> https://news.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=10353707&cid=54022483
<jabuk> Proof Daylight Saving Time Is Dumb, Dangerous, and Costly - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> lebdim ^
<jabuk> A group of scientists placed five monkeys in a cage, and in the middle, a ladder with bananas on top.Every time a monkey went up the ladder, the scientists soaked the rest of the monkeys with cold water.After a while, every time a monkey would start up the ladder, the others would pull it down a...
<CrazyLemon> no...ne tale spam ampak moj link :>
<lebdim> Ok. Kul ... Hvala ti ;)
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lebdim> Čao. Ubuntu in Linuxi so the best ;)
<CrazyLemon> linuksi so tanatabulši
<yang> lebdim: fajn, zdej morš sam še glede GNU prebrat kaj je
<yang> lebdim: fajn, zdej morš sam še glede GNU prebrat kaj je
<lebdim> Kul. :) Zdele neki programiram v bashu. :D
<yang> lebdim: če želiš joinaj kanale #gnu  in #fsf
<yang> bos se tam kaj zvedel-vrpasal lahko
<lebdim> Mam tudi ta StackOverFlow pa Wolfram Alpha recimo za matematiko
<lebdim> Pa veliko sem tudi na Ubuntu Forumih
<lebdim> Misliš za FSF tole: http://www.fsf.org/
<yang> kolk casa pa ze uporabljas linux
<yang> to je ta spletna stran ja
<lebdim> Linux zdej resno uporabljam od novembra 2015 naprej.
<yang> aha pol nisi cisto nov v tem
<lebdim> Ne ne. :D
<lebdim> V bistvu sem Linuxe spoznal že na faksu v 3. letniku pri uporabniški programski opremi in pa sistemski programski opremi. Mi je bil ful zanimiv koncept Linuxov.
<idioterna> pusher
<yang> lebdim: Roman je celo prevedel tole pa si lahko preberes https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.sl.html
<yang> idioterna: a ves, da sem ze parkrat pomislil, da bi se lotil prevajanja tam
<lebdim> @yang: Velja, bom prebral ... :) Hvala. Zdej pa res lahko noč z moje strani. Tudi sam bom začel kaj prevajat.
<yang> lahko noc
<Resnik> ppff centos-si pa ni
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-05
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> yo
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> hi
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/28577621_10213658370047153_8730838467129550219_n.jpg?oh=21dc3a98a859cc89c6e355fbe5cbf41c&oe=5B0A1DC6
<CrazyLemon> dear lord almighty
<slax0r> you called?
<idioterna> a to je ta teorija spola k jo ucijo v solah
<speed-> lol
<matjaz> .yt kunzite vapors
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<matjaz> :O
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgr9xB1XXwU
<jabuk> KUNZITE - VAPORS - YouTube
<jabuk> Directed by DUGAN O'NEAL. From KUNZITE's debut album \\\ BIRDS DON'T FLY Order Vinyl/CD: https://kunzite.merchtable.com Stream KUNZITE: http://smarturl.it/KU...
<matjaz> kako ne jabuk ?!
<slax0r> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> he on drugs
<matjaz> awww shieeet
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/hclcxf9qfuj01.jpg
<metalcamp> ay...
<napsy> ma kdo kake napotke kok zravnati ukrivljeno rozo?
<napsy> https://imgur.com/a/hkU4G
<jabuk> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<napsy> a je dovolj en mocen kol
<napsy> ?
<napsy> pa teglc vecji?
<zdobbie> you've come to the right channel
<napsy> costs nothing to ask :)
<zdobbie> pa je to problem? steblo, ce je korenina stacionirana, bi moralo rast navpicno, razen ce je vrsta rastline taka, da nima ravnega stebla
<napsy> moral bi bit ravno
<napsy> je bila napaka da se ni zavezala na kol ko je se bla mansa
<napsy> da bi naravnost rastla
<napsy> saj zdi se mi
<slax0r> no one home at #botany? :P
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> napsy: postran rastla i guess
<pitastrudl> vsake tok cajta, se je na neo drugo stran poravnala
<pitastrudl> lahko bi jo zvezu na palco in zategnu
<pitastrudl> ne preveč, ne premanj in pol vedno bolj zategval na kak teden ali dva
<napsy> mhm
<pitastrudl> js bi tko naredu, zdej nevem kok je to dobr za glih to rastlinco
<napsy> niti ne vem kok se rece
<pitastrudl> če boš preveč zategval, se notr preveč natrga in lahk umre
<pitastrudl> https://www.houseplantsexpert.com/indoor-palm-plants.html
<jabuk> Indoor Palm Plants - Care Instructions And Descriptions
<napsy> https://www.houseplantsexpert.com/dracaena-corn-plant.html
<jabuk> Corn Plant - Dracaena Fragrans - Description And Care
<napsy> tole mogoce?
<pitastrudl> možno
<pitastrudl> sam tvoja ma mal bl ozje liste
<napsy> mhm
<matjaz> ermargewd, now we're plants experts!
<metalcamp> .yt vaya con dios puerto rico
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uREy_Hhnv4
<jabuk> Vaya Con Dios - Puerto Rico - YouTube
<jabuk> Republic of Macedonia!!! Wake up Angelita, your mama just turned off the light Manolo is already waiting by the old water-pipe Her shoes in one hand, she car...
<metalcamp> seems appropriate
<zdobbie> such a msev link
<metalcamp> you take that back!
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xZ3HW8GWAU
<jabuk> The Beach Boys - Kokomo [HD] - YouTube
<jabuk> Aruba, Jamaica, ooh I want to take ya Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama Key Largo, Montego, baby why don't we go, Jamaica Off the Florida Keys, there's a ...
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMOTcdX94yQ
<jabuk> Magnifico - Hir Aj Kam Hir Aj Go - YouTube
<jabuk> Munchen, Frankfurt, Germania, Roma, Napoli via Italia, New York bussines America, All around the world my familia, Vodka, Russia, Transsibiria, Twentyfour ho...
<metalcamp> o/
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> o7
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> kaku je
<zdobbie> kdo je kaku?
<idioterna> ti pa nis notranc
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-06
<milfa> lp
<milfa> A vsi spimo
<idioterna> yup
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> a milfe pa ni več
<zdobbie> he
<idioterna> a te zanima ane
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<slax0r> sup my n* :)
<metalcamp> that's lacist
 * sasa84 dvigne majco #MeToo
<sasa84> a smo zdej vsem sutregl? :D
<sasa84> ustregli*
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happne
<slax0r> happen*
<slax0r> vidis da niti tipkat vec ne vem
<idioterna> js bi tut dvignu majco, pa me zebe
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<sasa84> ccc
<slax0r> ni to neka trgovina?
<slax0r> ccc?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<slax0r> o, limun
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/cLVTzLdR8w3LixBOZHfirUCe240i4XiMWUK3xBs2mmM12WJ8hA2r6jsYJTbnPdLtPZCiAnFwfbBHKoo=w1920-h962-rw
<CrazyLemon> what the fudge
<metalcamp> no utf8, ay...
<CrazyLemon> its picture in picture!
<dz0ny> amd al pa nvidia
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> nvidia
<CrazyLemon> ampak to se je začelo en teden nazaj or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu da bi bil kerkol driver update v tem času
<dz0ny> men je isto nardil
<dz0ny> se nism su resvat
<dz0ny> + ne boot v x
<dz0ny> al pa w
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2
<jabuk> 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2 : grub2 package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> i bet its gfxterm issue :)
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1752767
<jabuk> Bug #1752767 “grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video g...” : Bugs : grub2 package : Ubuntu
<jabuk> [Impact]The last SRU introduced a regression whereby, on EFI systems that support the graphical GRUB menu, there is a flickering affect where the menu switches between graphical and console modes while scrolling through menus.[Test Case]On an EFI system that supports a graphical GRUB menu, drop to the edit screen, and hold down the up/down arrow keys to cause rapid scrolling. You should not see the menu switch between graphical and console
<jabuk> mode.[Regression Risk]This SRU only removes a ...
<CrazyLemon> ah..its fixed already
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si imel težave s problemi?
<sasa84> helou zdobersek o7
<idioterna> slax0r: ne vem ce mam pic brez majce, ne da bi hkrati bil tut brez hlac
 * sasa84 nima slik brez majčke ali brez hlač... 
<sasa84> samo to, kar sem CrazyLemon pošiljala... je imel neko čudno obdobje ...
<slax0r> nista zabavna
<sasa84> slax0r, idioterna smo že vidl kako plava zgoraj in spodaj brez
<idioterna> ja mislm ce te zanima kako zgledam nag mam tut tak pic k ni nc sporen
<idioterna> je pa mal nasilen
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/a-terrier-did-this.jpg
<napsy> lol :)
<napsy> idioterna: you're a weird fellow
<idioterna> en pes je pred mene prlaufu na cesto
<idioterna> pa sm se mu tko izognu da sm cez balanco odletu
<idioterna> pr precej visoki hitrosti
<speed-> tak lapitopija sem si kupo :)
<speed-> \o/
<zdobersek> noice
<zdobersek> n-n-n-noice
<slax0r> no ice?
<slax0r> idioterna: lepo si ga vrezal, samo brez zamere, raje bi sasa84 videl nago kot pa tebe :P
<zdobbie> sexist
<slax0r> mebe
<idioterna> slax0r: ne zamerim
<sasa84> u matr idioterna ...to te pa je popraskal
<idioterna> sm potem se 80km prekolesaru tko da
<idioterna> prov zlo hudo ni mogl bit :)
<sasa84> idioterna, druga stvar poleg prask ... igraš kitaro?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> mislm, igram marsikaj
<idioterna> kitaro, stellaris, bas, minecraft, klavir
<idioterna> ampak vse dost slabo, da naus mislna da sm ksn virtuoz al pa kej
<idioterna> bl za gust kokr za obcinstvo
<slax0r> inb4, next jimi
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> men je vsec velik prevec zoprna glasba, pa velik premal treniram prste
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCJblaUkkfc mi recimo uspe se kr ok vcasih
<jabuk> Radiohead - Street Spirit (Fade Out) - YouTube
<jabuk> Official Promo Video for Radiohead's "Street Spirit (Fade Out)".
<slax0r> radiohead pa ja niso zoprni :)
<slax0r> no verjetno kakor komu
<idioterna> ja sej na sreco ne znam pet
<idioterna> ja mojim kolegom je sla vsa muzika k sm jo js poslusal na zivce
<slax0r> to gre mojim tudi, ampak... I don't care
<sasa84> jaz mam ful rada radioheade
<sasa84> jaz tud igram kitaro ... ampak zdej je nisem že neki cajta
 * sasa84 je včasih špilala v bendu :P
<sasa84> a to je npr. dobra muska ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYp9q3QNaQ
<jabuk> David Bowie - Heroes - YouTube
<jabuk> Live in Berlin, 2002.
<slax0r> odvisno z cim primerjas
<idioterna> uredu je
<idioterna> men je sicer od bowieja tale huda: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JbXGqFHpRg
<jabuk> David Bowie - Little Wonder - YouTube
<idioterna> ampak vecini gre ful na jetra
<jabuk> LYRICS Stinky weather, Fat shaky hands Dopey morning Doc, Grumpy gnomes Little wonder then, little wonder You little wonder, little wonder you Big screen dol...
<idioterna> k ni cist nc bowiejevska
<sasa84> xmen je od bowieja tale najbl všeč https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2lC47PQ3Z0
<jabuk> David Bowie - Thursday's Child - YouTube
<jabuk> Un gran músico se fue...¿QUÉ MÁS SE PUEDE DECIR? A great musician IS GONE...WHAT MORE CAN I SAY?
<sasa84> slax0r, ne maraš bowieja?
<slax0r> sasa84: tak da bi si ga namerno dal gor za poslusat ne
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> a na biciklu kej poslušaš?
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> avte za seboj
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> ne upam it z muziko
<slax0r> ves kak je to v prekmurju
<slax0r> ko ma vsak ze zjutraj 0.5 promila v krvi
<slax0r> vprasaj speed- in metalcamp :)
<speed-> samo neki izgovori
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> jaz se tudi brez muske vozm... mi prav paše, da ni drugih zvokov razen bicikla, kakšnega avta, ptičev, vetra... pač the stvari :)
<slax0r> ja[
<slax0r> jap*
<slax0r> mi gre ze na zivce ko na firmi skoz muziko poslusam
<slax0r> ne vem kdo je bil ta cepec ki si je zamislil open-system pisarne
<sasa84> slax0r, a speed- že zjutri en frakelček rukne?
<speed-> jaz ne pijem
<slax0r> vsaj
<slax0r> ne, on zre
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> nazadnje bil pijan na maturantskem
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> maturiral si pa januarja :P
<speed-> hah
<speed-> jao mislin ka moren malo iti spat
<speed-> ka me skup mece ze celi dan :D
<slax0r> od alkohola :P
<speed-> ne vceraj san bil trezen
<speed-> je pa neki bratranec v drugon koleni od moje prisel iz kanade
<speed-> pa ga ze 3 dni tak zapijajo reveza
<speed-> ka se mi vse smili :p
<slax0r> to so mi ze malo glupe fore :)
<speed-> jah
<sasa84> ej, zakaj imamo slovenci to navado, da vsaka žlahta ki pride, jo moramo napit do amena?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> js nism se nobenga napil
<idioterna> ker sploh alkohola nimamo pri hisi
<slax0r> jaz pijem alkohol, samo mi pa vcasih ne pase, in mi gre posteno na k ko me kdo sili
<slax0r> pa daj no, enega pa ja bos
<idioterna> NENABOM!
<idioterna> in pol pride do pretepa
<slax0r> "kaj bos ti meni?!"
<sasa84> "pa koji k* si ti, da boš men težil?!"
<sasa84> *BUM*TRESK*ČOF*
<sasa84> "eh, dejva enga spit ..."
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/tepez.mp3
<idioterna> ce koga zanima.
<metalcamp> slax0r: 'ko ma vsak ze zjutraj 0.5 promila v krvi' - stereotipi :D
<metalcamp> nimam časa jesti, ne da bi pil
<slax0r> metalcamp: tekoca hrana
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idn50Xj_CiY
<jabuk> Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath lyrics - YouTube
<jabuk> I don't own this song, all rights are to "Black Sabbath" Copyright: http://www.elportaldelmetal.com/traduccion/heaven-and-hell-black-sabbath Lyrics: Sing me ...
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz sem, pa se vedno mam, kaj takega rajsi ^
<sasa84> prekmurski rockerji :D
<sasa84> to so že mal metalci :)
<sasa84> am... od rocka so mi všeč LZ :)
<idioterna> landing zone?
<idioterna> ne poznam.
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @06/03/2018 18:25:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.25+E
<sasa84> idioterna, led zeppelin :P
<idioterna> i know.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.libertyzero.com/GEncfsM/
<jabuk> Gnome Encfs Manager
<CrazyLemon> encfs stashes
<CrazyLemon> kaj je 'stashes' v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> stash*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLt_4e6MthU
<jabuk> THEY CHALLENGED ME! - YouTube
<jabuk> Will's long awaited response to Yes Theory's challenge is here -- but not without some serious research first. SUBSCRIBE for more: https://goo.gl/BUjQW8 Watc...
<CrazyLemon> this guy ^ ..so fucking awesome
<rozica> Helo.
<rozica> A ma kdo izksnje z "cinkanjem" pa zivi v Ljubljani?
<rozica> specificno SPI cipi
<idioterna> lotanjem?
<idioterna> cinkanje in cinjenje ni isto
<rozica> lotanjem ofkors
<rozica> soldering
<idioterna> kaj te pa zanima
<rozica> Well :) Imam samo eno masino pa se nebi rad ucil na njej haha :) bricknu sem badly flashan SPI cip. Zanima me kako odlotat tak cip in ga nazaj zalotat enkrat ko ga pravilno flasham. Nekaj sem gledal pa ljudje uporabljajo "heat gun" pojma nimam na kaj vse moras biti pozoren itd..
<rozica> Da nebi poskodoval sotalih malih smdjev
<rozica> s/sotalih/ostalih
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> prakso rabis v vsakem primeru
<idioterna> heat gun je fen za lotanje
<idioterna> bolj vroc kot un za lase, pa z bolj ozkim curkom zraks
<idioterna> zraka
<CrazyLemon> hm.. t-2 bo mel 4k tv v aprilu :)
<upd> ZAKON sam Å¡e optiko rabimo
<idioterna> kaj pa bos gledu na 4k televiziji?
<idioterna> ne joci petra?
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-07
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km SV od PIVKE @07/03/2018 01:53:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.22+E
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> o.o
<slax0r> zdobbie: se zaspan?
<zdobbie> y
<slax0r> guten morgen fraulein sasa84
<sasa84> guter morgen herr slax0r
<sasa84> ein schöner tag wünche ich ihnen noch
<slax0r> danke sehr, ebenfalls!
<slax0r> saj zlgeda da bo lep dan
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<slax0r> pac...weatherwise
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 2.2°C @07.03.2018 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% jugovzhodnik 1.31 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:39, Kulminacija: 12:07:53, Sončni zahod: 17:50:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 24min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/zhuHxIe.png
<b4d_> zz
<sasa84> LOL, dobra dz0ny
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 3.2°C @07.03.2018 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% južni veter 2.36 m/s (8.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:26, Kulminacija: 12:15:15, Sončni zahod: 17:58:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> wuhuuuuu :D
<sasa84> šlik šlak korenčka, slax0r vidi, da mamo mi tooopleeeee eeejjjj :D
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 3°C @07.03.2018 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:23, Kulminacija: 12:14:20, Sončni zahod: 17:57:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 25min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> pf, kdo je zdej sibirija a slax0r ? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: dayum
<slax0r> bom zastartal avto, daj dzezvo gor ;)
 * sasa84 Å¡e zalaufa irobota, da bo posesan
<slax0r> saj ne pride predsednik, niti najslabsi v zgodovini ;)
<sasa84> :D
<b4d> Lolz, probal Cherry MX board 3.0
<b4d> obupna zadeva
<slax0r> do tell
<slax0r> ker sem razmisljal da bi nabavil za siht
<b4d> to da so znizali tipke pokvari vse
<b4d> malo je upogljiva, ampak to ni hudo
<b4d> gravura je obupna
<b4d> ampak res te polovicne tipke so obup
<slax0r> v kakem smislu?
<slax0r> za gravuro mislim
<slax0r> te nizje tipke pa sem si kar mislil ja :/
<b4d> sodelavci pa navduseni, ker so normalno na nizkih tipkovnicah
<b4d> jaz iz das na tole, se samo krizam
<slax0r> jaz ne maram teh nizkih :/
<b4d> ma layout je ISO DE in potem slovenska gravura
<b4d> original font je nek futuristicen gaming
<b4d> meh
<slax0r> aja, se da dobit brez gravure?
<b4d> tale slo pa je arial al neki
<slax0r> bi lahko svoje key cape dal prek?
<b4d> in kr vse povprek potiskalo
<slax0r> saj so spodaj verjetno standard switchi ali?
<b4d> brez gravure ne vem, pri nas ne
<b4d> switchi so standard, bom probal dat gor kaksno tipko mojo
<slax0r> saj te navadne bojo verjetno sle, bolj bi bil verjetno problem z kakim entrom, ali pa space?
<b4d> zdej jo ima sodelavec
<b4d> bom pa pogledal kaksno vpetje imajo ta velike tipke
<slax0r> daj prosim ja :)
<sasa84> slax0r, a te mehanske tipkovnce... a so glasne? pač... škloc škloc škloc :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡kloc? sj ni old school kamera da dela Å¡kloc!
<sasa84> ooo, lupčka CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<b4d> slax0r: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Cherry/MX_Board_3.0/3.html zadnji odstavek, vse standard, razen caps je proble
<jabuk> Cherry MX Board 3.0 Review | TechPowerUp
<jabuk> The Cherry MX Board 3.0 is a minimalist keyboard for professionals offering low profile, thick ABS keycaps, large anti-slip pads, a key configuration tool, and dedicated media buttons. Despite a release in 2013, it remains relevant and is a good option for consideration in the $80 price range.
<b4d> slax0r: http://shrani.si/f/43/4a/20Itiu5Y/fea5737e-5d01-409f-8d09-.jpg
<b4d> slax0r: http://shrani.si/f/1R/d7/1LhCHdMh/b3dc04dc-d6a6-4f60-860f-.jpg
<speed-> holy shit ka je ta izrastek
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> b4d: ma saj gledam ce kupim ta board, pa keycape, potem cenovno pridem skor isto kot ce direkt dask kupim spet :)
<b4d> primerjava
<slax0r> sasa84: odvisno kak tolces
<slax0r> brown in red switchi so naceloma neslisni
<slax0r> se pa sisi dost bolj ko z tipko udaris do konca dol
<speed-> jaz mam blue
<b4d> za to pa lahko kupis gumice ce te moti
<b4d> za dolar jih na ebaju dobis dve pesti :D
<speed-> sem ugotovo po par mesecih lol
<speed-> samo mene ne moti
<b4d> jaz sem te debele wasd imel nekaj casa
<b4d> pa sem jih dal ven
<b4d> sej smo geek office
<b4d> ima da poka
<speed-> eh pa to nemores met
<speed-> tocno tak!
<speed-> bolj poka bolj sem veseli :D
<slax0r> ima da ruzi
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> zena me vcasih hodi mirit ko zacne prevec pokat :)
<speed-> heheh
<speed-> pa to ji povej
<speed-> ka je to edini dober znak
<speed-> bolj glasno ruzi vec EUR bo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tako
<sasa84> lol
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jutro jutro pitastrudl & dolce
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
 * sasa84 ponudi slax0r apfelstrudl
<pitastrudl> :o
<sasa84> midva bova pa skutinga :P
<pitastrudl> nice :D a ma tut rozine
<sasa84> mhm!
<pitastrudl> epic
<slax0r> sasa84: pa en wiener schnitzel prosim
<slax0r> ali pa bier wurst
<sasa84> al pa en dober ribji brodet ...mmmm
<slax0r> to ne gre k apflstrudlu
<sasa84> kok bi se prevedlo copy-on-write filesystem ... kaj je to?
<sasa84> a je kakšen slov. izraz?
<speed-> kaj pa ce bi ostalo v anglescini? :D
<speed-> skos se prestrasim ko dobim kak dostop do serverja
<speed-> pa po nemsko pise
<speed-> KOMANDO NICHT GEFUNDEN
<speed-> in skos se na svarcija zmislim :p
<sasa84> komando :D
<sasa84> ajl bi bak!
<speed-> samo jaz grem takoj na english prerihtam
<speed-> pa te se naprej menimo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to me tak nervira pri ovih japekih
<speed-> vse nemsko faking shit
<speed-> idioti
<pitastrudl> haha
<speed-> te pa se idiotski nemski layout na tipkovnicah
<speed-> ojojoj
<pitastrudl> kaj še daš apt-get moo dobiš svastiko?
<speed-> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/28124579_1540381192683516_216670262_o.jpg?oh=490fabf0330ee91c1a9a59002a186653&oe=5AA23B9D
<speed-> glejte te okelpaje!
<speed-> { [ ] }
<pitastrudl> s/še/če
<speed-> lol
<pitastrudl> ja glih prav ane, vse na istme mestu
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> pitastrudl, a ti tud delaš v ausland?
<pitastrudl> ne, nameravam pa
<speed-> jaz nisem vec v auslandu
<speed-> delam za auslanderje
<speed-> ampak jih ne vidim vec :D
<pitastrudl> sasa84: sem bil tut enkrat na ccc
<sasa84> speed-, echt slovenc ma slowenisch tipkovnco!
<speed-> jaz mam brez oznak
<speed-> like a pro :D
<speed-> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/28767887_1557530604301908_23291590_o.jpg?oh=bd7cc4b8e66092c49a81e70bf54f544e&oe=5AA21CD3
<speed-> to je moj novi office
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> nice speed-
<slax0r> ultimate dask model s?
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> ^d
<sasa84> speed-, pa maš ubuntu nalepko? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8t978024t1cjtfb/IMG_20180307_114427.jpg?dl=0
<sasa84> :P
<jabuk> Dropbox - IMG_20180307_114427.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<speed-> ne
<slax0r> jaz tudi ne
<slax0r> bi cudno zgledala na slacku :P
<speed-> winse mam gor
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mam nalepke
<speed-> intel, nvidia, energy star pa HDMI :D
<sasa84> speed-, ... miška, monitorji, laptop.. pa škarje :D
 * sasa84 ma ubuntu nalepko!
<speed-> pa krpa
<speed-> se tam levo
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> ne vem ce sem mel kdaj ubuntu installiran dlje kot 1 dan :)
<sasa84> a še šivaš vmes, ko se zadeva kompajla? :P
<speed-> em
<speed-> ne
<speed-> to ma drug namen
<slax0r> ko se ze 15ic ne skompajla
<speed-> rezejo se organske zadeve
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> potisne skarje v vticnico
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> slax0r, ^ "organske zadeve"?
<sasa84> *pubic hair*
<slax0r> tudi mogoce
<speed-> nah
<slax0r> sicer kolko ga poznam so to druge "organske zadeve"
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tiste ki se ponavadi dajo v rizlo
<slax0r> ni pa mus
<slax0r> predvidevam
<speed-> zaj se samo misko cakam
<speed-> sem napacno naroco lol
<speed-> sem jo danes nazaj poslal
<speed-> presilil, brez da preberem dokonca
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> za misko mi je pa TAK vseeno :D
<speed-> ALO
<speed-> g703 sem vzel
<speed-> pa nima infinity scrolla
<speed-> kas i nor
<slax0r> meh :D
<speed-> zdaj pa bom g903 mel
<speed-> .)
<speed-> to ka pa mam pri kisti pa je g502
<speed-> top shiat!
<speed-> :)
<speed-> bos vido
<speed-> kda bos zrasel
<speed-> pa bos zacal nucati editor ka podpira misko
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> vim podpira misko btw, samo ce je ze vkloplena podpora jo takoj izklopim :)
<slax0r> set mouse=
<slax0r> pa gremo nasi
<slax0r> https://www.qutebrowser.org/
<jabuk> qutebrowser | qutebrowser
<pitastrudl> but muh plugins
<sasa84> slax0r, je mucek ...ne mara mišk :P
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> neki hipster
<speed-> se upira novim tehnologijam
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> tako
<speed-> telefon mas tudi na tipke? :p
<slax0r> 3 tipke ma ja :)
<slax0r> saj mam misko tudi
<slax0r> samo ko programiram je ne rabim
<slax0r> zakaj bi jo?
<speed-> da odpiras fajle :p
<slax0r> :e ali pa fzf :)
<matjaz> fzf ftw
<slax0r> vim, fzf in termite
<slax0r> pa tiling wm
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> ajajajaj
<slax0r> pa tudi drugace ne kompliciram z miskami
<slax0r> tudi za igre n
<slax0r> ne*
<slax0r> vsi neke razerje pa ne vem kaj vse
<slax0r> jaz pa ravno toliko da ma opticni senzor pa potacek
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa jih nabutam vse :)
<speed-> problem je
<speed-> ko mas enkrat dobro mis
<speed-> te pa ka bi sel nazaj na staro
<speed-> ves ka vse je te ze faktor
<speed-> od teze do kak se po mizi pelje
<speed-> svasta :D
<slax0r> saj verjamem, stvar navade :)
<speed-> bi vzel tu eno dzabe mis ka san materi dal
<slax0r> lazje je iz slabe na dobro preklopit, kot pa kontra ;)
<speed-> pa sem jo malo probal po mizi premikati
<speed-> pa to vse nekaj skraba
<speed-> not good :D
<speed-> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g903-wireless-gaming-mouse
<jabuk> Logitech G903 Wireless Gaming Mouse
<speed-> to bom zaj mel :D
<jabuk> Logitech G903 wireless gaming mouse features the latest optical sensors and LIGHTSPEED tech for 1-ms responsiveness. PowerPlay charging system compatible.
<slax0r> jaz mam to https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826146033
<jabuk> GIGABYTE GM-M6980X Black 9 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB Wired Pro-Laser 5600 dpi Gaming Mouse - Newegg.com
<jabuk> Buy GIGABYTE GM-M6980X Black 9 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB Wired Pro-Laser 5600 dpi Gaming Mouse with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
<speed-> pa to ni glih basic
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> zgleda awesome
<speed-> v avstriji sem jaz mel neko shit za 5eur
<pitastrudl> logitech miške so ble vedno awesome
<slax0r> to mam zaj, zadnje 3-4 lete se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> mah kaj, sej tiste generic logitech miske so tut kul ble
<speed-> scroll ni vec delal sploh :D
<matjaz> MX518masterrace
<slax0r> ko sem pri eni masini zraven dobil
<pitastrudl> veš kok cs 1.6 se je odigral na tistih
<slax0r> drugace ne bi dal vec kot 20eur :)
<pitastrudl> matjaz: mam g400s :D quite simmilar
<pitastrudl> best shape
<matjaz> tru.dat
<slax0r> glavno je da fajn v roko pase
<slax0r> ostalo je pa vse
<slax0r> skill
<speed-> wireless nucam!
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> :D
<msev-> idioterna, zanimiva tehnologija tist thruster
<slax0r> za desktop ne rabim
<slax0r> wireless
<pitastrudl> https://secure.logitech.com/assets/24524/24524.png
<slax0r> za laptop pa je fajn ja
<speed-> ne desktop more biti wired
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce ne je to skos empty battery :)
<pitastrudl> ^
<slax0r> pitastrudl: e to, nekaj takega sem do zdaj mel :D
<slax0r> tudi neka logitechova
<slax0r> cist obicna
<pitastrudl> slax0r: sej te so tut vredu ne
<slax0r> 2 tipko + potac
<pitastrudl> niso Å¡voh
<slax0r> tipki*
<pitastrudl> sam za kak siriuz gejming pa glih ne
<speed-> saj se ne gre za gaming sploh
<speed-> jaz v unity kaj delam
<slax0r> na tisti miski sem prespilal CS od 1.0 do 1.6 ;)
<speed-> pa mi gre na kurac ce ni mis natancna
<pitastrudl> old farts :D
<speed-> tak se ne znajdem v 3d bas
<speed-> te pa se mis me jebe
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> speed-: aja, no to je pa pol drugo :D
<slax0r> zaj bi verjetno za gejming pogresal kake dodatne gumbe ko sem se navadil
<pitastrudl> kaj pa tiste 3D miske
<slax0r> samo ko pa jih nisem mel, pa jih nisem rabil
<speed-> nah
<speed-> nucam jaz natancno navadno misko
<speed-> pa da ma infinity wheel
<speed-> saj ga ne nucam glih skos
<speed-> mislim dosti
<speed-> ampak doda fun factor
<speed-> ko ti je tecno
<speed-> :D
<speed-> spilal pa nisem ze nevem kak dugo nic
<slax0r> http://blog.grabcad.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/1240px-Wireless-trackman-mouse-624x515.jpg
<speed-> razen hearthstone tu pa tam :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> lol
<speed-> to je za invalide
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dap5lEuS5uM
<jabuk> Mouse - YouTube
<jabuk> Mouse Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom
<speed-> na te kruglice
<speed-> pitastrudl evo tocno to mis mam
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ne ni
<slax0r> lol
<speed-> g502 skoraj ista no
<slax0r> zaj sem sel gledat za to misko
<slax0r> sem mislo da je ona tipka samo za barve ledic spreminjat
<speed-> tale je ova special se mi zdi
<slax0r> zaj pa berem da je to za programable macros
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja vse si lahko nastavis
<speed-> na te extra tipke
<speed-> cuda
<pitastrudl> g502 mi ni bla neki kul
<speed-> zakaj ne?
<pitastrudl> wierd grip
<speed-> pojebe
<pitastrudl> nevem zakaj
<speed-> what?
<speed-> perfect grip ma
<pitastrudl> prevec sm se navadu na g400s type
<pitastrudl> tisti gumbi ob strani so me motli
<speed-> eh sploh jih ne cutis
<pitastrudl> pac pritiskal sem jih ponesrec
<speed-> ja pa saj nimas nic nastavljeno na njih
<pitastrudl> sej sem jo tut dubu kot prize na enmu LANu sam sem jo prodal :D
<speed-> ali mislis ona dva gor ko sta
<speed-> za hitrost :D
<pitastrudl> nene, ob strani
<speed-> nevem meni je to top mis
<pitastrudl> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g502-proteus-spectrum-rgb-gaming-mouse
<speed-> ka sem jih kdaj koli mel
<jabuk> Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB tunable gaming mouse
<jabuk> Customize to your preferences with programmable RGB lighting,weight and balance tuning, and 11 programmable buttons. Delta Zero optics give you a competive edge.
<pitastrudl> tiste dva spodi
<pitastrudl> k sta podolgovata
<pitastrudl> zgleda da sta to za hitrost ja
<speed-> ne
<speed-> tidva sta empty
<speed-> razen ce kaj nastavis
<speed-> oni gor pri levem kliku sta hitrost
<pitastrudl> no, vseeno :D so mi bli v napoto
<pitastrudl> sej verjamem da je dobra miš
<pitastrudl> ker folk jo Å¡e kupuje pa to, sam meni ni bla kul
<pitastrudl> baje je tu tdobra zdej g402
<speed-> ma top je
<speed-> resno
<pitastrudl> al g403, sej nevem
<speed-> mam opcijo
<speed-> ce zelim postati pro gamer
<speed-> :p
<speed-> zaenkrat bom se vztrajal kak pro g(r)amer :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<sasa84> jaz mam miško gigabyte 7770! :D
<sasa84> mogoče bi blo bolš, če bi bla mal večja...
<sasa84> se mmi zdi, da bl roka počica
<sasa84> počiva
<pitastrudl> https://images10.newegg.com/ProductImage/14-125-474-05.jpg
<pitastrudl> dobra miška :D
<pitastrudl> aja, Gigabyte GM-M7770 ?
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<msev-> sasa84 mora veliko počivati roko, veliko dela z njo :D
<msev-> predvsem desno
<slax0r> and here he is
<msev-> one and only
<msev-> the msev
<pitastrudl> welcome zuruck
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/115952-amd-ryzen-7-2000-benchmarks-surface-korea/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 2000 benchmarks surface in Korea - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Appear to showcase an Octa-core Zen+ part with 4.35GHz boost frequency.
<pitastrudl> na faksu se bo opremilo eno učilnico z ryzen 3 2200g
<slax0r> cela ucilnica z enim cpu?
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> tis not cpu
<CrazyLemon> tis apu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> kul
<slax0r> same difference :P
<CrazyLemon> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<slax0r> lol yes
<CrazyLemon> lp o/
<slax0r> \o pl
<speed-> sasa84 ehh
<speed-> te male miske meni ne pasejo
<speed-> me roka boli
<slax0r> speed- rabi komad v roki
<speed-> ves sem vajen velkih stvari drzat :p
<speed-> tako ja
<slax0r> taki ce mu na nogo pade da mu nogo zlomi
<speed-> nigger size
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tako
<msev-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2Cellos zakva kle noben ne doda da sta tut slovenca
<jabuk> 2Cellos - Wikipedia
<slax0r> ker nista?
<msev-> da je en kao slovenc drug pa hrvat
<slax0r> luka sicer mislim da ma slovensko drzavljanstvo ja
<msev-> a ma oba
<msev-> a ma sam slovensko
<idioterna> msev-: je ja
<idioterna> msev-: kr po vesolju na elektriko!
<sasa84> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_%C5%A0uli%C4%87
<jabuk> Luka Šulić - Wikipedia
<slax0r> ce ma se hrvasko ne vem
<slax0r> vem pa da ma slovensko
<sasa84> rojen v mb, mama iz izole, tata sa dubrovnika
<slax0r> no, vsaj mel je pred nekaj leti ko sem ju spoznal
<msev-> najs
<msev-> no pismo djte popravt to
<msev-> vsi pišejo da sta hrvata :D pol slovenca sta
<msev-> to je ta slovenski neponos
<slax0r> to je ta slovenski po domace povedan boli me kurac
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> k da ma to zvezo s cimerkol
<idioterna> 100% svica od njegovih dosezkov je njegovga
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> ko bomo pisali prekmurje republika
<speed-> aktiviramo celo vojsko wiki vojakov :D
<msev-> speed-, dobite podpis :D
<msev-> boste vse poprekmuriziral
<msev-> men djte sam Niko Zorjan pa sem vaš predstavnik za stike z javnostjo :D
<speed-> ti jo samo mej
<speed-> pa ni treba da si nas predstavnik
<speed-> :D
<msev-> haha :D
<speed-> sicer pa to slax0rjeva rodbina
<speed-> ce bi bil clovek
<speed-> bi ti jo ze predstavo
<sasa84> a slax0r je v žlahti z niko? :D
<speed-> da
<zdobbie> da
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> zena
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> men je ona zanimiva, ker poje "po svoje" :)
<sasa84> spomnim se nekaj et nazaj, ko je regina na emi pela v prekmurščini...pa feri ji je besedilo napisal
<sasa84> kar mal pravljično :)
<slax0r> stopl mali
<slax0r> ce se v njo zaletim prek padem
<sasa84> a niko al regino?
<slax0r> niko
<slax0r> regina ne vem kdo je
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> slax0r, če se oš tud ti podal v glasbene vode ...držimo tačke! jaz pa speed- bova zihr zate glasovala na emi
<sasa84> pa msev-
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> jaz bi bil dober muzicar ja
<slax0r> ljudje bi mi placevali da neham
<slax0r> to regino mislis? https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina
<jabuk> Regina - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<slax0r> ali mesto v kanadi?
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> ~what~is~going~on~
<slax0r> BEKFAST
<msev-> sasa84, hvala...zanč na karaokah sm se ful odrezal
<msev-> vse punce sm premagal :D
<zdobbie> ballsy, or ball-less?
<sasa84> jp slax0r ...that's the ređina
<sasa84> ping
<jabuk> sasa84: pong
<sasa84> zdobbie, baller
<slax0r> high-baller
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<sasa84> a gremo igrat assaultcube? :P
<sasa84> urbanterror?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa nč :P
<slax0r> hugo
<sasa84> živijoooo, je kdo doma?
<b4d> sasa84: ce je to kej za klikat po browseru lahko
<sasa84> b4d, ni :\
<slax0r> soldat.pl
<slax0r> #ubuntu-si turnir
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> ta hervis...
<slax0r> a so totalno nesposobni?
<slax0r> sem narocil v ponedeljek ze nekaj kar nujno rabim do konca tega tedna, pa sem ravnokar prejel mail da so "prejeli moje narocilo in ga bojo obdelali in odposlali v najkrajsem moznem casu"
<slax0r> ce so 2 dni rabili za prejem spletnega narocila
<slax0r> potem stvari lahko pricakujem enkrat aprila
<slax0r> se mi zdi da bi ti nasi online retailerji morali it malo na trening k kakemu amazonu recimo
<b4d> ma samo rabis nekoga ki res dobro dela pa bi se skrili al pa zresnili
<sasa84> slax0r, hervis res ni najbolj hiter ...
<sasa84> da kakšno spletno trgovino res pohvalim ... printink, to je res takoj
<sasa84> hervis pa kar nekaj muti... traja res nekaj časa, da vse skupaj pride
<sasa84> ko bi vsaj bolj jasno napisali, da bodo stvari dobili šele čez 5 dni in da potem lahko pošljejo
<slax0r> bom zgleda moral narocilo preklicat
<slax0r> samo ne vem kje naj stvari dobim
<slax0r> :/
<sasa84> kaj pa rabiš?
<slax0r> smucarske hlace, rokavice, pa spodnje perilo za smucanje za sina
<slax0r> pa nikjer vec nic dobit
<metalcamp> intersport?
<slax0r> bom moral it gledat ja
<slax0r> druga mi ne preostane
<sasa84> o pišuka... pa glih kakšna šola v naravi al pa športni dan?
<slax0r> sola v naravi drug teden ja
<slax0r> vse smo dobili, samo te zadnje 3 stvari ne
<sasa84> spodnje perilo bo kar...huhu... ker sem že jaz gledala v intersportu pa nevem še kje...in je že kar razprodan
<sasa84> uf!
<sasa84> oneway poglej... dol pri lj
<slax0r> saj je vse razprodano
<sasa84> od petre majdič trgovina...če ma še kej
<b4d> slax0r: jaz sem bil zadnje smucarske hlace v dechatlonu pobral zase
<b4d> to folk kupuje na kile jebemu
<slax0r> bo pa nag ocitno
<slax0r> :/
<sasa84> slax0r, http://nordic.si/
<jabuk> Nordic Sport- Petra Majdič spletna trgovina |
<slax0r> bomo vidli kaj bo gospa rekla
<sasa84> nič kaj takega
<sasa84> a v avstriji ni nič?
<sasa84> že prej so dost pokupil ... zdaj pa so ble še razprodaje. jaz že januarja nisem dobila zim. sp. perila
<slax0r> ma sem rekel ze kdaj da bi mogli it kupit, pa je vedno bil cas
<slax0r> zdaj pa lovimo
<slax0r> saj ene hlace ma, ampak bi blo fajn met dvoje, za rezervo
<b4d> ko bom velik bom imel arcteryx goretex hlace za smucat :D
<b4d> ampak kolko jaz smucam, so tiste ta poceni iz dechatlona top :D
<idioterna> slax0r: kolk je pa velik
<zdobbie> <---->
<sasa84> 142
<sasa84> pol metra gor/dol
<metalcamp> dat validatio
<metalcamp> validation*
<zdobbie> zakaj marca kupujes smucarsko opremo?
<zdobbie> greste v Patagonijo?
<sasa84> lol zdobbie
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7915.80, low: 7630.00, high: 8790.39, bid: 7890.71, ask: 7926.32
<zdobbie> 2k BY APRIL
<zdobbie> RIP https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/google-ends-major-os-support-for-the-nexus-phones-and-pixel-tablet/
<jabuk> Google ends major OS support for Nexus phones and Pixel tablet | Ars Technica
<jabuk> The two years of major OS updates is over for the Nexus 6P, 5X, and Pixel C.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_7_plus_sells_out_in_5_minutes_in_china-news-29977.php
<jabuk> Nokia 7 plus sells out in 5 minutes in China - GSMArena.com news
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-08
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> idioterna: tam okrog 160, saj smo ze zrihtali, hvala vseeno :)
<msev-> rozica, če si punca vesel dan žena :)
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> rozica: you've just been, msev'd
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> pa nima veze ce je zenska, moski, ali bot
<slax0r> sem ravnokar dobil full-admin dostop do enega shopa od ene stranke
<slax0r> username support
<slax0r> password topsupport?!
<slax0r> ljudje prosijo da gre kaj narobe...
<b4d> client stories from hell that are not surprising anymore :D
<idioterna> slax0r: a ok
<b4d> kolkko je tega jao
<b4d> razni videonadzori z geslom 1234
<metalcamp> slax0r you're gonna have a bad time
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> msev-: vesel dan zena
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> enako idioterna
<slax0r> metalcamp: niti ne
<slax0r> se dober teden
<slax0r> pa ni vec moj problem
<metalcamp> boš delal remote ali greš on site?
<slax0r> on site na zacetku
<slax0r> sasa84: --<--<@
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> uuuuu hvala slax0r :D
<CrazyLemon> sooooooonceeeeeeee!
<sasa84> yeeeeeeey
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glede paketa..čakam boljši prevod za stash :D
<sasa84> tam piše zaloga...zato sem jo ponucala
<sasa84> bolš bi blo skorej skladišče al pa kej podobnega
<msev-> sasa84, vesel dan žena :)
<msev-> rožico vidm da je že slax0r dal :D
<slax0r> msev-: sva kot dream team...
<msev-> eni znamo...tsssss
<sasa84> ooo, hvala msev- :)
<sasa84> zlata sta oba!
<idioterna> Matthai: vesel dan zena
<idioterna> pa taka hvaleznost
<idioterna> bom pa sasi reku
<idioterna> sasa84: vesel dan zena
<sasa84> hvala idioterna :D
<idioterna> js pa nism partnerki nc rozice dal
<idioterna> sm su v gmajno iskat, pa je se sneg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bi bilo boljše skladišče? men se zdi da ti zdaj kr ene besede predlagaš kaj se 'lepše' sliši :D
<msev-> idioterna, lepa gesta da si Å¡u v gmajno
<msev-> je že to dost
<idioterna> sej je dobila orgazm, tut to je neki
<slax0r> more than many can say
<slax0r> o jabuk
<slax0r> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> dz0ny: mislim da bos ga moral dat v disciplinski postopek...
<dz0ny> haha :P
<slax0r> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> a je ljubljana slovenski bielefeld?
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @08.03.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:02, Kulminacija: 12:11:12, Sončni zahod: 17:55:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @08.03.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% severovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:47, Kulminacija: 12:14:06, Sončni zahod: 17:58:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> idioterna, lepo
<msev-> razn če je fejkala
<slax0r> to se ti pogosto dogaja msev- ?
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> oh well
<idioterna> msev-: zakaj bi pa fejkala?
<idioterna> ubistvu sploh ne vem ce je ze kdaj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če ti iz slovarja ni všeč... jaz sem upoštevala pojmovnik za stash :P
<sasa84> teb ni pojmovnik všeč ... sem ti rekla, če bi blo to... ah
<sasa84> .vreme rakk
<jabuk> ARSO: Kamniška Bistrica (549.14m): 5.7°C @08.03.2018 8:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:22, Kulminacija: 12:13:31, Sončni zahod: 17:57:40
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 2.5°C @08.03.2018 8:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% severnik 0.49 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:34, Kulminacija: 12:15:00, Sončni zahod: 17:59:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.2°C @08.03.2018 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<sasa84> uuuuu
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:44, Kulminacija: 12:17:21, Sončni zahod: 18:01:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 29min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme ms
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 3°C @08.03.2018 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%   pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:07, Kulminacija: 12:14:22, Sončni zahod: 17:58:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> vreme petišovci
<slax0r> katarina nad ljubljano
<slax0r> jebemti katarina, kaj delas tam?!
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 4.3°C @08.03.2018 8:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severnik 0.36 m/s (1.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:44, Kulminacija: 12:07:38, Sončni zahod: 17:51:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 27min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> evo, na petišovci potegne :D
<slax0r> ne pa ne
<sasa84> ne smeš dajat glavnih mest... ampak eno selo zraven, da pokaže glavno mesto
<slax0r> ker si pikico pozabla
<sasa84> *logic*
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> .vreme petišovci
<jabuk> ARSO: Lendava (159m): 5°C @08.03.2018 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severozahodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:27, Kulminacija: 12:06:26, Sončni zahod: 17:50:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 27min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ledava
<jabuk> Ledava: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<sasa84> .vreme rome
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme rim
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> .vreme roma
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @08.03.2018 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:31, Kulminacija: 12:10:42, Sončni zahod: 17:54:53
<sasa84> damn, zdej pa ne vem, če je papež v kratkih rokavih?!
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme vatikan
<jabuk> Via della Conciliazione, 10, 00193 Roma RM, Italy: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<slax0r> ker Yahoo sucks
<slax0r> kek
<sasa84> uuu, ta glavna ulca do trga... fensi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rome, italy
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme ostia
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> meh
<slax0r> .vreme london
<CrazyLemon> .vreme trieste
<jabuk> 17 Dartmouth St, Westminster, London SW1H 9BL, UK: 5.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-44418/
<jabuk> Trieste, Province of Trieste, Italy: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-725300/
<slax0r> TRST JE NAS
<sasa84> yes!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kdaj mas roj. dan? dobis to majco
<sasa84> .vreme celovec
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<slax0r> samo moras it v trst potem
<slax0r> z to majco seveda
<sasa84> .vreme klagenfurt
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> hvalabogu ...da bi klagenfurt prjeu, celovc pa ne :\
<CrazyLemon> slax0r enkrat na leto.. majico pa lahko pošlješ kadarkoli :>
<sasa84> jaz grem pa kar pogosto v trst... na pico pa carbonaro :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a daj bejz no, samo enkrat na leto?!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja :(
<slax0r> sasa84: potem pa tudi ti dobis majco
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz grem cirka 1 na mesc/2 mesca
<sasa84> s prjatli gremo ke jest :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8058.00, low: 7630.00, high: 8666.62, bid: 8058.00, ask: 8059.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 614.441723775 (0.0766052 BTC)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: bo za pico?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r težka bo
<CrazyLemon> speaking of food..mortadela time!
<slax0r> sem se komaj na kavi
 * sasa84 je jedla jajčka z ocvirki!
<sasa84> to mam jaz fuuul rada
<slax0r> jaz pa se ne vem kaj bi
<slax0r> mogoce 0.03 viskija, da antibiotik prej prime
<msev-> mmm ful dobr js bi tut to jedu zj
<slax0r> viski?
<idioterna> sasa84: a loh eno osebno vprasanje
<msev-> ne to bi pil
<sasa84> idioterna, lahko
<sasa84> če je preveč osebno, dej na pvt :P
<idioterna> ma ne sej ni tok osebno se mi zdi
<msev-> bolj zanimiv bo če je tuki
<sasa84> oki
<b4d> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16539857
<jabuk> Tell HN: Slack decides to close down IRC and XMPP gateways | Hacker News
<b4d> hahahaha
<idioterna> a se dekleta (ti in tista k jih poznas) velikrat pocutite kot da morte fejkat orgazme?
<slax0r> b4d: ................
<idioterna> sm suni vprasu pa se ni nc odgovorila
<sasa84> idioterna, jaz ga nisem še nikol (od mojih prijateljic mi ni še nobena rekla, da ga je fejkala) ... ne vem, zakaj bi ga. če bi bilo kar nekaj/že dovolj itd, bi pač rekla, da je dovolj...ne pa da kričim za brezveze :P
<idioterna> sam je v sluzbi
<idioterna> js tut mislm da je to bl v druzbah kjer mors pazit na svoj profil pa feedback
<sasa84> je pa nekdo res 1x mislu, da ga fejkam ... ampak ni bil tako intenziven - to je bil problem
<idioterna> nad intenzivnimi sm js ze kr mal obupal
<idioterna> k jo pol se tri dni vse boli
<idioterna> tko da to je bl za posebne priloznosti
<sasa84> sicer pa tko ... sej je orgazm super, ne rečem nič ... ampak men je mogoče še boljši sex
<sasa84> to da traja, pa ta telesni stik ...
<sasa84> super, da se konča z orgazmom... ampak so vsa ta dejanja do vrhunca tud super super
<msev-> nevem kko se kšne loh dol dajo brez čustev
<slax0r> predvidevam da isto kot z custvi
<slax0r> dvomim da je kak drug pristop k "business end-u"
<sasa84> :)
<msev-> seveda, ampak kko so lahko tok trdne :D
<msev-> mene zmerm zjebejo čustva pol zmerm neki začutm vmes :D
<slax0r> ponavadi so moski bolj trdni
<slax0r> vsaj pri meni je tako no
<msev-> hahaha
<sasa84> am .. slax0r ... da ni msev- kakšnih "brazilk" lovil po prekmurju :D
<slax0r> sasa84: te bi znale bit "trde" ja
<sasa84> msev-, v glavnem ... držim tačke, da najdeš fejst puncoo
<slax0r> sasa84: mogoce hoce pa tebe ;)
<sasa84> a so vse zoprne al te vse nekam pošljejo ali oboje?
<sasa84> slax0r, uf!
<sasa84> ( slax0r , reč mu, da je prevelika razdaljal ...da se to ne obnese)
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> https://twitter.com/alexbrucesmith/status/969335408310984705/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zadovoljna.si%2Flbin%2Ftwitter.php%3Felement%3Dczo0MDA6IjxibG9ja3F1b3RlIGNsYXNzPSJ0d2l0dGVyLXR3ZWV0IiBkYXRhLWxhbmc9ImVuIj48cCBsYW5nPSJlbiIgZGlyPSJsdHIiPmhhdmUganVzdCBkaXNjb3ZlcmVkIFJ1c3NpYW4gZmVkZXJhdGlvbiBzZW5hdG9yIFZhbGVudGluYSBQZXRyZW5rbydzIGhhaXIgYW5kIG5lZWQgdG8gc2hhcmUgdGhpcyBuZXdzIDxhIGhyZWY9Imh0dHBzOi8vdC5jby92UFhhb2xHMGxWIj5waWMud
<sasa84> HdpdHRlci5jb20vdlBYYW9sRzBsVjwvYT48L3A%252B4oCUIEFsZXggQnJ1Y2UtU21pdGggKEBhbGV4YnJ1Y2VzbWl0aCkgPGEgaHJlZj0iaHR0cHM6Ly90d2l0dGVyLmNvbS9hbGV4YnJ1Y2VzbWl0aC9zdGF0dXMvOTY5MzM1NDA4MzEwOTg0NzA1P3JlZl9zcmM9dHdzcmNedGZ3Ij5NYXJjaCAxLCAyMDE4PC9hPjwvYmxvY2txdW90ZT4iOw%253D%253D%26code%3D5574411c75160adca232c7c257fba42b
<jabuk> Alex Bruce-Smith on Twitter: "have just discovered Russian federation senator Valentina Petrenko's hair and need to share this news… "
<slax0r> hmm
<slax0r> url shortener? :D
<sasa84> nema ga
<slax0r> sasa84: goo.gl
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/alexbrucesmith/status/969335408310984705/photo/1
<jabuk> Alex Bruce-Smith on Twitter: "have just discovered Russian federation senator Valentina Petrenko's hair and need to share this news… "
<sasa84> slax0r, đast for ju https://goo.gl/tAmDMd
<jabuk> Alex Bruce-Smith on Twitter: "have just discovered Russian federation senator Valentina Petrenko's hair and need to share this news… "
<sasa84> zdobbie, a ni lepa frizurca? tako bo zdej mel CrazyLemon
<slax0r> sasa84: zlata si :)
<idioterna> hair shortener too
<sasa84> aj nou slax0r :*
<slax0r> <3
<sasa84> -o-
<sasa84> hm.. nope
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> msev-: pomoje smartphone zacutis
<idioterna> vmes.
<CrazyLemon> a praviš da je msev dolgočasen?!?
<CrazyLemon> oh snaaaaaaaap
<idioterna> to tezko recem k sm mel premal spolnih odnosov z njim
<idioterna> da bi lahko mnenje ustvaru
<CrazyLemon> "<idioterna>: msev-: pomoje smartphone zacutis"
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> jah glede na to kok azurno komentira lastnosti deklet s katerimi se zaplete nekak dvomim da je res fokusiran na izkusnjo
<slax0r> caj bi si moral skuhat
<slax0r> pa se mi nekak ne da premaknit riti iz stola
<idioterna> to ni dobr, je treba vstat od masine vsake tolk
<slax0r> to mi je jasno ja
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/116000-amd-ryzen-2000-series-roadmap-specs-leak/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 2000 Series roadmap and specs leak - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> And AMD UK shared the leak on its Facebook page, before removing it due to a 'mistake'.
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<sasa84> a mogoče je zdej AMD pred nvidio?
<sasa84> *samvpršam*
<CrazyLemon> pri CPUjih je pred nvidio ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a zarad unga sranja zdej?
<CrazyLemon> kerga?
<sasa84> ma to, da bood zdej počasnej zarad popravkov bla bla bla
<CrazyLemon> to je intel..ne nvidia :D
<slax0r> nvidia ftw
<sasa84> aja, joj joj...pardon
<sasa84> sorči :\
<sasa84> mislm glede grafičnih
<idioterna> a so meltdown/spectre compatible?
<Matthai> hoj, a mogoče kdo ve, kako v linuxu kompletno onemogočit usb naprave, oziroma vsaj usb konzolo?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/971642328376061953
<jabuk> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Sretan 8.marec ženama i svim muškarcima k lulaju sede, imaju skupni profil sa puncom na FB i drže volan 10 do 2."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> idioterna, možno da je smartphone ja, ker zj je itak vse v virtualnosti, pravih odnosov je ful mal
<sasa84> a lahko google books zloudaš kt pdf?
<idioterna> msev-: ja moras se commitat ce hoces
<slax0r> git commit?
<msev-> nism skilled v uporabi gita
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> vidiš...
<metalcamp> that's the problem
<metalcamp> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Radiohead - Separator.
<b4d> Is iTunes running?
<b4d> bleh spet ne dela :D
<metalcamp> kaj ti bo itunes
<slax0r> dvomim da za delanje sendvicev
<b4d> metalcamp: itunes match :D
<slax0r> torej
<slax0r> kdaj bo soldat turnir?
<sasa84> mijaaaaauuuuuuuu
<slax0r> *wuff* *wuff*
<sasa84> jajks slax0r !
<idioterna> a se bojis psov
<sasa84> ne :)
<sasa84> sem imela včasih labradorca
<idioterna> kul
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-09
<napsy> foo, slack ukinja irc gateway
<napsy> kok se rece onem jeziku za ustvarjanje relacijskih grafov?
<napsy> mislim da je od gnu
<slax0r> gnuplot?
<slax0r> to je bolj tool kot lang, ali?
<napsy> nop, najdu
<slax0r> tell us moar
<zdobbie> or don't
<napsy> graphviz
<b4d> back! HI!
<b4d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jabuk> Rebecca Black - Friday - YouTube
<jabuk> This is the one and only official version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" music video. http://instagram.com/msrebeccablack http://twitter.com/msrebeccablack http...
<msev-> morning
<slax0r> TGIF
<sasa84> moin moin :)
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> moin ^^
<slax0r> svaba :)
<speed-> svaba??
<speed-> kak si drznes
<zdobbie> german-man!
<slax0r> za saso govorim speed- :)
<speed-> ok
<speed-> naj ti b
<speed-> o
<slax0r> ti si tak jodlar ^^
<speed-> nic vec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> aja, saj res
<slax0r> ti si tudi zapustil australijo
<speed-> mhm
<sasa84> hehe, Å¡vaba :D
<sasa84> to so eni kolegi iz österreich skoz govoril :D
<speed-> ma ovim sploh ni zaljivka to
<speed-> sploh nimamo neke hude zaljivke za nemce :(
<speed-> nazi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> fritzl
<slax0r> aja to je avstrijec bil
<matjaz> www.kranj.si/KRANJ_SI,,kranj_moje_mesto,aktualno,novice.htm&showNews=NEWSJMXXTP37201817032
<matjaz> gorenjska ftw
<msev-> haha
<msev-> najs
<speed-> .btc
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7069.80, low: 6799.12, high: 8196.15, bid: 7037.29, ask: 7059.94
<speed-> GO BTC! :D
<slax0r> 20k by december
<speed-> 2k*
<sasa84> miške...grem :)
<sasa84> papa
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7006.73, low: 6799.12, high: 8187.69, bid: 6990.00, ask: 7006.73
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6979.50, low: 6799.12, high: 8178.81, bid: 6973.92, ask: 6980.60
<zdobbie> 'ere we go
<msev-> idioterna, najin skupni prijatelj mi je pisal :D
<idioterna> msev-: kdo je pa to?
<speed-> idioterna psst samo on ga vidi
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> aja pol je na ircu pisal
<idioterna> mislm da vem kdo je
<idioterna> kaj pa kej pravi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GZBn4_SfQQ
<jabuk> Penguin selfie offers bird’s eye view - YouTube
<jabuk> Curious Emperor penguins have been captured in Antarctica getting up close and personal on film. The vision was filmed at the Auster Rookery near Australia’s...
<sasa84> fantje, urgent kveščn
<sasa84> a za repeter... če je modem/roter ...1.1... je pol repeter ....1.2?
<sasa84> k dam tole, me sploh noče povezat
<sasa84> damn :\
<dz0ny> prvo kaj bi rada doesgla?
<dz0ny> drugo kako maš zdej povezan?
<dz0ny> kaj je 1.1. kaje je 1.2
<sasa84> ni dobrega signaa... pa bi rada, da router v dnevni povleče še naprej
<sasa84> 198.168.1.1 je modem/router v spalnici
<dz0ny> ah ok
<sasa84> https://www.draytek.com/en/faq/faq-wlan/wlan.wireless-lan/how-to-use-vigor-router-as-a-wireless-repeater/
<jabuk> How to use Vigor Router as a wireless repeater?- DrayTek Corp.
<dz0ny> dej ta ruter v spalnici na 198.168.2.1
<sasa84> probam po temle... pa ne rata
<dz0ny> k ponavad majo isti network pa se regajo pol med sabo
<sasa84> ok...a kr v telekomovem roterju to sprmeenim ?
<dz0ny> uh wds je ponav nekompatibilien med razlicnimi
<dz0ny> napravam
<sasa84> to je potem mogoče problem
<sasa84> wps pa ni glih varen :\
<dz0ny> kak mode se mas tam?
<sasa84> router je draytek vigor2110n
<dz0ny> wds je standard za razperene ruterje
<dz0ny> ni to enkripcija k si rekla wps
<sasa84> mode je samo repeater al pa bridge
<dz0ny> ma tud eth slucajno?
<sasa84> eth mode?
<dz0ny> sori :)
<dz0ny> to je navaden ruter
<dz0ny> na telekomovemu bi morala wds omogocit
<dz0ny> sam ne mores k tega ne pustijo
<dz0ny> tko da s tem ne moras "ojacat" signala
<sasa84> nov riuter kupt...če povemo po domače?
<dz0ny> mas mogoce linksys se kje?
<dz0ny> lahko wifi izkljucis na telekomovemu
<dz0ny> draytek bo bil pol main wifi
<dz0ny> linksys ti je pa repeater
<sasa84> linksysa mam doma ja...
<sasa84> bom tistga prnesla pa porihtala
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> np
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam dalje :)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/BLCWxd5.png
<CrazyLemon> vs
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/9G95DcN.png
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/VyT2KsL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that sh1t is b0rked
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-10
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7536.92, low: 6978.55, high: 7732.68, bid: 7530.00, ask: 7536.96
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 587.565525898 (0.0784492 BTC)
<zazi123> oj banda kaj dogaja
<zazi123> ZEHHHHHH
<zazi123> HELOUUU
<zazi123> VAS JE SNEG ZAMETAU
<idioterna> mnde
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7420.00, low: 7120.01, high: 7745.99, bid: 7420.00, ask: 7430.96
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 580.369098257 (0.0782838 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-03-11
<zdobbie> fuck your barge https://i.imgur.com/kjsJhbL.gifv
<jabuk> The crash of the Falcon Heavy center core
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/C1SIotP.mp4
<upd> a je 3x2metra dost za pisarno, se pravi miza pc pa kakšna omara
<CrazyLemon> you tell us
<sasa84> upd, za mizo pa kakšno omaro...bi šlo
<CrazyLemon> pc pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> upd, se ti vrata odpirajo na robu prostora ali na sredini?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bit malenkosten!
<sasa84> :D
<upd> lahk jih dam kamor hočem
<sasa84> mejbi bi blo bolš, da so na robu...pa daš potem na drugo stran omaro?
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://val202.rtvslo.si/2018/02/forum-69-53/
<jabuk> Koliko vaš mož spije čez dan? - Val 202
<jabuk> Glede na slabo slovensko statistiko pitja alkohola, je tokratna ženska spletna anonimnost poskrbela, da moramo pošteno razmisliti, ali je to sploh res. “Moj pije le na […]
<sasa84> upd, mogoče si tko približno v enem prostoru pogledaš kao kolk je 3*2...pa kam bi postavil stvari
<sasa84> a okno imaš?
<upd> ja gledam posteljo k je 2x2 :D
<upd> sasa84, https://www.dropbox.com/s/7kms9mjy0uf6bfp/office.png?dl=0 ja sem dal okno
<jabuk> Dropbox - office.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<upd> pa ker je zrravn wc pa tv bo še kakšna zvočna izolacija vrjetno prav prišla
<sasa84> upd, zelo v redu se mi zdi
<sasa84> za omaro dej pa drsna vrata
<upd> točno ja super
<sasa84> drsna so ful v redu, če je plac problem al pa kakšna vrata...sej veš, da glih kej ne butneš pa to
<upd> da
<sasa84> upd, a je še kakšen program, da bi ti izrisal fasado pa streho?
<sasa84> bolj so znani tile za znotraj
<upd> ne vem mogoče se da v google sketchup
<upd> pa v tem sweet home 3d lahk daš tud texture na steno
<upd> strehe ravno ne omogoča zato jo bom jaz kar v 3ds max narisal pa importal
<sasa84> aha, ok...hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<upd> damn i need 8core cpu
<sasa84> ping
<jabuk> sasa84: pong
<sasa84> upd, sam da bo pol plac na 3x2! :D
<upd> bom pa steno podru :)
<sasa84> al pa ga montiraš ven...da se o še hladil pozim :D
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> jsm pa sineta spravu na hrib
<CrazyLemon> upd ryzen to the rescue :) Å¡e posebej zdaj ko bodo cene padle ko pride vn ryzen+
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ziga-na-pecarja.jpg
<upd> heh
<upd> https://slo-tech.com/delo/2078 SOVA :d
<jabuk> Inženir s področja računalništva, elektrotehnike in matematike @ Slo-Tech
<zdobbie> a rabjo osebje za stavkat
<CrazyLemon> "Zaposleni imajo mirno delovno okolje"
<zdobbie> torej ... ja
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-04
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> evo v soboto sva z bejbo bajkala po slovenski obali
<msev-> sva šla najprej do Sečovelj pol pa ob obali do Izole
<msev-> nazaj pa po Parenzani v Portorož
<msev-> dobr je blo
<msev-> a mate še kšne dobre turce da dobim kšne ideje
<msev-> kera stran je najbl popularna za te turice
<zdobbie> klanci.muha.cc
<msev-> u pa res
<msev-> sm že mislu da me hecaš
<zdobbie> jst? nkol ne bi
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> neki pihle
<msev-> ej kva pa te gorci iz decathlona a so vseen dobri tut če so pocen :D
<idioterna> "dobri"?
<idioterna> iz dechatlona do doma verjetn zdrzijo ja
<idioterna> ce ni lih hud klanc po poti
<b4d> msev-: opa, a ta je resna zdej bejba? Lepo, malo sem out of loop :)
<idioterna> pomoje mora msev- nek status page postavt
<idioterna> da ne bo skos razlagal kaj pa kako
<idioterna> pa loh refresh stiskamo
<b4d> true
<b4d> msev-: drugac pa na stravi poglej heatmape
<idioterna> al pa postavmo zlico na f5
<idioterna> pa gor skledo
<b4d> :D
<msev-> ja zj od septembra sm s to bejbo :D
<msev-> ful je fajn...pinarellota si bo kupla pa dva gorca ma
<msev-> sj ubistvu bi mi loh enga gorca posodla
<speed-> od septembra mas dzebico
<speed-> pa nas nisi obvestil??
<speed-> kaksi prijatelj pa si?????
<msev-> itak da sm
<msev-> ne spremljaš speed-
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam sm pa ponosn da sm jo zle na te h dveh klancih premagal :D
<msev-> sm jo čakal na vrhu :D
<b4d> a tako to
<b4d> msev-: a si sodelavko izbral, al razsiril pool?
<b4d> kako sta se spoznala
<msev-> ne ne
<b4d> ves da nas vse zanima
<msev-> tinder :D
<b4d> sploh ce ima 3 bicikle
<msev-> crossfitrka
<msev-> kolesarka
<msev-> zj jo učim še plezat
<b4d> majko mila, kje bi clovek to dohajal :)
<msev-> k napne biceps ji kr žila vn izstop :D
<msev-> ritko hudo, 6packa nima kr mi je všeč ne smet bit ženska tolk nabita :D
<msev-> že tale roka je mal mejna :D
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> msev-: pics pics
<idioterna> od biciklov.
<idioterna> pa tut zakaj neb mela sixpacka ne stekam
<b4d> samo res, sigurno sta se kej instagramala, dej bicikle pokazi
<idioterna> suni ma sixpack kadar naspona trebuh
<idioterna> pa mene to nc ne mot
<msev-> gorca ma Trek-a al neki pa Rock Shocks vzmeti spredj
<msev-> pinarellota pa ne dogmo ampak un en razred cnejši
<msev-> un k pride pol 2000
<msev-> to ji ga bojo zle nastavl
<msev-> rezerviranga ma že, sam še čaka da bojo uredu "pogoji"
<idioterna> to je pa kr drago
<idioterna> hm nbene slikce nimam k se trebuh vid
<idioterna> pa da se neb tut drugi deli telesa, k jih nocm okol kazat
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/fit-suni-3.jpg je se najblizji temu
<msev-> tvoja ma bl tako plezalsko postavo
<msev-> nč odvečne maščobe
<msev-> moja je mal bl zaobljena sam ma povsod mišic ful
<msev-> idioterna, zj k sm si sposodu en bajk mi je blo bolš k je bil večji kot moj otroški k ga mam doma :D
<msev-> kko ugotovim kolk colske gume hočm met
<msev-> pa kolk velk frame
<idioterna> kok si visok?
<msev-> 176 tm nekje
<idioterna> aha pol 17 colski mtb okvir pa 29" gume pomoje
<idioterna> po kasnm se pa vozta?
<idioterna> ce bo dost cest je verjetn bols treking
<idioterna> trekingi majo 28" gume
<idioterna> 29" gume so enake feltne, jasno, sam bl debele gume
<msev-> tko mix se vozva
<msev-> mal makadama mal ta ozkih poti s koreninami pa ceste
<msev-> asfaltirane tut...ampak pol si bom vrjetn še kšno specialko
<msev-> kaj pa a fullyja a trdaka
<idioterna> ja odvisn kje misls vozt
<idioterna> spredi fedr je kr fajn met
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-05
<b4d> msev-: 29" valjda, pa fully (ceprav sam se nisem odlocen al nebi raje enega trdaka, pa preostanek v boljso opremo in manj servisiranja zadnjega vzmetenja) :D
<msev-> edin fully k mi je cenovno sprejemljiv je iz decathlona :D
<CrazyLemon> fattyja si kupiš pa je!
<idioterna> js neb fullyja jemal za tak
<msev-> idioterna, ti maš ciklokros ane, a je trdak bl mehak od ciklokrosa?
<msev-> pa bl sproščena poza vožnje ane
<idioterna> umm
<idioterna> ce pod "trdak" misls un k ma spredi fedr
<msev-> ja
<idioterna> pol ja, je, ogromna razlika
<idioterna> recmo s krima dol s ciklokrosam ne mors vec k 15 na uro
<idioterna> po tazgornm delu, tm k je skala pod cesto
<idioterna> po makadamu loh kr ok sibas
<idioterna> s hardtailom pa komot 40
<msev-> seprav je optimalno kupt specialko za po cest pa enga tazga s fedram spredj gorca za po makadamu lažjih trailih
<msev-> kolk je pa treba met recimo hoda na sprednji vilci
<idioterna> 10 centi je kul
<msev-> kul :)
<msev-> a več je bolš
<msev-> in kje je zgornja limita
<msev-> za tak normaln furanje Pohorje po planinskih poteh itd
<idioterna> 20 centi je drago k ps
<msev-> Pokljuka po planinah
<idioterna> ja ne vem kaj je normaln furanje
<idioterna> jsm vse to s cx prevozu brez problema
<idioterna> sam pac roke mors met nabildane k skos ruka
<msev-> ja tko da ni ekstra velik korenin pa to sm mislu
<msev-> a se recimo za 600 eur dobi kj solidnga
<idioterna> ja, se, rablenga
<CrazyLemon> evo js ti specialko prodam za 600 :>
<msev-> najs
<msev-> đzabe :), a jo loh sprobam za eno turico najprej :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ti bo mal velika..ampak sj veš - to je kul v primeru da boš zrastu velik fant
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> damn tist more pa pomoje bit kr prov velka :D
<msev-> too bad
<idioterna> bolho pa njuskalo prebrski
<idioterna> se najde kr dost zlo ugodnih stvari k so legit
<idioterna> k tak folk k si ti kup nov drag bicikl, pol se pa razide s crossfit bejbo, pa ne rab vec
<CrazyLemon> js sm svojo na bolhi najdu.. prvič enkrat pozimi ko je bila 400€, naslednjič pa cca. 4-5 mesecev pozneje ko je bila 700€ :)
<CrazyLemon> lol idioterna :D
<idioterna> ja no ce ti je huda bejba se pac potrud zanjo
<idioterna> IMO se splaca
<msev-> bom se potrudu :D
<idioterna> tut ti bos bl zdrou, ce bos sportal
<msev-> res je :)
<idioterna> mene bi ze zdavni skipala ce neb skos bicikliru
<idioterna> ze tko prav da sm pretezk k se nanjo ulezem :)
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> rec nazaj to je zarad mojih jeklenih jajc
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/r6fodqzu3bk21.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-06
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> b4d se spet igra jumprope?
<napsy1> lp
<napsy1> isce kdo sluzbo kot backend engineer al pa QA engineer? :)
<zdobbie> ni ga junaka
<idioterna> sluzbo?
<idioterna> napsy1: kaksn tech stack?
<napsy1> mainly go and lua
<idioterna> enga mam, k bi mogoce menjal
<idioterna> kok dnara?
<napsy1> zakon
<idioterna> pa kok remote
<napsy1> id tepends kolk skilla ma, je pa cena konkurencna na trgu
<napsy1> it depends*
<napsy1> remote ... bolj ne
<idioterna> se prav 5k bruto za seniorja?
<idioterna> ok, bom reku
<napsy1> mogoce mal manj
<idioterna> a kr juxu maila
<napsy1> bi reku ce je res hud tak do 4k
<napsy1> lahka men spustis
<napsy1> luka.napotnik@visionect.com
<idioterna> to pol ni lih konkurencno no
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> ga bom vprasal, ko se prmaje online
<napsy1> kul, thx
<idioterna> trenutno v go dela backende
<idioterna> tko da fits
<napsy1> nice
<slax0r> kolk je to neto?
<napsy1> priblizn 2.8k
<slax0r> 4k? dvomim
<napsy1> z vsemi dodatki
<slax0r> 2.3-2.4 prej po moje
<slax0r> aja, ja, spet odvisno kje si, al?
<idioterna> kasnimi dodatki :)
<napsy1> malca, prevoz pa se kaksen aneks
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> dvomim sicer da lahko dobis fulltime seniorja za tak dnar trenutno, razen ce je precej obupan
<Matthai> napsy1, kaj to iščeš?
<napsy1> idioterna: ja, i know :/ sicer bi bil ideal kak mid-level
<napsy1> Matthai: backend or QA engineer
<idioterna> kaj mora pa qa znat uporablat
<idioterna> to bo cenejs :)
<napsy1> u bistvu tut go/lua pa se to ni nujn
<Matthai> remote ali onsite (Nova Gorica, če prav razumem)
<napsy1> se lahka vse nauci
<napsy1> Matthai: onsite
<napsy1> Matthai: v lj
<idioterna> ljubljana
<Matthai> aha, LJ, mogoče enega poznam, ga bom vprašal
<napsy1> naj spusti mail na luka.napotnik@visionect.com al pa na jobs@visionect.com
<b4d> kje ste biciklisti?
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> na biciklu
<idioterna> kr toplo je zadne case
<idioterna> zjutri sicer po hribih se slana ponekod
<CrazyLemon> tis awesome this global warming
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/xOEEzOe.jpg
<andrej> w
<andrej> meh - there are times when I hate my sliding focus
<idioterna>  20:25:22 up 238 days,  9:55,  8 users,  load average: 0,09, 0,21, 0,15
<idioterna> userjov pa ne pokazem :)
<andrej> hehe
<andrej>  08:27:07 up 22 days,  1:35, 16 users,  load average: 5.75, 6.17, 6.36
<andrej> Kak pa kaj, idioterna ?
<idioterna> ma super
<Matthai> idioterna, samo da te spomnem na EPP kodo
<idioterna> tocno ja
<idioterna> prej sem ti msgjal pa te ni blo
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-07
<LurkBaRu69>  https://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/crypto-ceo-died-with-passwords-to-137-million-but-the-money-is-gone-2019-3-1028009684
<linkdoggo> ^ Experts finally cracked the laptop of the crypto CEO who died with sole access to $137 million. But the money was already gone. | Markets Insider https://tinyurl.com/y5bwpcee ^
<slax0r> jutro
<Matthai> Mogoče kdo ve: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t741259
<LurkBaRu69> ##security al pa ##opsec al ka je že un tadrug velik freenode kanal kjer je velik ludi ki se na konfiguracijo serverjev pa enkripcijo spoznajo
<LurkBaRu69> ni opsec, ampak vem da sta dva velka kanala z ludmi ki se na to spoznajo na freenodu
<LurkBaRu69> pa jezik bo Å¡e ovira
<LurkBaRu69> ##crypt <<< sn se spomnu
<LurkBaRu69> ##crypto  *
<slax0r> sem preprican da bo folk na ##crypto zelo vesel vprasanj o tem kako skonfigurirat dnsmasq
<speed-> jaz sem preprican da ce slax0rja privat vprasas
<speed-> bo ziher vederl
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mogoce se bo na zacetku upiral, samo ene 3-4x na dan vprasaj pa bo 100% :D
<LurkBaRu69> [13:01:26] <onon> LurkBaRu69 he/she may have to define their interface in dhcpcd.conf (or /etc/network/interfaces but it's advised not to use it in raspbian stretch) and set iptables for forwarding
<LurkBaRu69> [13:02:01] <onon> but there's so many in depth guides on how to set this up that I would just tell him to google
<LurkBaRu69> [13:03:12] <onon> for the bottom error he already has something else running on 53 and either needs to kill that or specify a different port in dnsmasq.conf
<LurkBaRu69> tole sn dobu u enem kanalu
<LurkBaRu69> ni lih bogvekej
<LurkBaRu69> <onon> this seems pretty straightforward https://somesquares.org/blog/2017/10/Raspberry-Pi-router/
<linkdoggo> ^ Using Raspberry Pi 3 running Stretch for a WiFi router https://tinyurl.com/ycvvolw4 ^
<LurkBaRu69> tole Å¡e
<LurkBaRu69> thx<onon> to figure out what's running on port 53 he can install lsof and run "sudo lsof -i4:53"
<CrazyLemon> omg steam is down
<CrazyLemon> where are those cloud services when you need them
<Matthai> in the thin air :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-08
<slax0r> morning
<slax0r> speed-: slax0r se ni konfiguriral dnsmasq ;P
<napsy1> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<speed-> ej pubeci
<speed-> ka je ze ova stran
<speed-> ko vidis koliko je kera firma od drzave dobila
<speed-> se nemrem spomnit
<speed-> https://erar.si/
<linkdoggo> ^ Erar ^
<speed-> ok nasel :D
<slax0r> speed-: erar.si
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> so se kabli do ms malo zastopali
<speed-> ali ka je taksi lag :D
<CrazyLemon> sup ladies
<sasa84> yes yes
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> o idioterna
<idioterna> sasa84: vse najbols
<idioterna> za praznik
<sasa84> hvala idioterna
<sasa84> prvi dec, ki se je spomnil!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisi dobila nobene rožice? :/
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon :(
<sasa84> mucki, grem pančkat :)
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-09
 * sasa84 pošnofa slax0r 
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<sasa84> linkdoggo, behave!
<slax0r> ooo sasa84 :)
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: kr zalostn, ce bi vedu bi ti prnesu ksno rozco
<idioterna> vceri
<sasa84> vem idioterna
<sasa84> ti si edini, ki ceni to tradicijo
<idioterna> mhm, odkar ne korakamo vec v komunizem gre vse prot hudicu
<idioterna> upam da se mas vsaj sicer fino
<sasa84> to pa
<sasa84> po novem hodim v službico ;)
<sasa84> v četrtek bo že 1 mesec ;)
<idioterna> a je kul
<idioterna> mislm, a je fajn sluzba
<sasa84> zaenkrat sem zadovoljna
<sasa84> mal pisarne, mal terena
<sasa84> sodelavci so fajn
<idioterna> to je najbl vazn
<idioterna> da so sodelavci kul
<sasa84> zjutrej ena kofe skuha, prvo kofe spijemo, mal se pomenmo... kej pohecamo
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da smo se zlo kmal ujel
<idioterna> super
<sasa84> mucki, zdej grem pa pančkat
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2019-03-10
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5OJqCIMEcY
<CrazyLemon> tam sem bil ko so to snemali! :D
<linkdoggo> ^ 6 Underground - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> Teroristični napadi
<CrazyLemon> 10.3.2019 18:47
<CrazyLemon> LJUBLJANA
<CrazyLemon> LJUBLJANA
<CrazyLemon> teroristični napadi, bel prah,…
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-02
<speed-> hai
<CrazyLemon> ohai
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-03
<CrazyLemon> https://dragonpy.com/talks/beautiful_world_of_python_type_annotations.html
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-04
<Seiduna> 'bar dan, bode?
<Seiduna> pfijuuu, no, ne vsi na enkrat prosim... Vec kot 10let nazaj je tole bila prava trznica...
<slax0r> saj zdaj je tud, sam da je vsak v svojem koticku
<Seiduna> ohoh, nakaj miga, zivijo slax0r ;)
<speed-> buuhuuu sefa so mi odpustili
<CrazyLemon> a nisi sam svoj sef?!?
<speed-> pa dobro
<speed-> uradno sem
<speed-> neuradno sem mel sefa :D
<CrazyLemon> not anymore! :>
<speed-> pa dobro ocitno mam ze novega :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-05
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> a b4d se ima zmeraj ekskurzije z joini in quiti?
<slax0r> al lahko koncno zbrisem ignore za tole tukaj?
<zdobbie> brisi
<slax0r> tnx
<zdobbie> yw bb
<CrazyLemon> opa...kr bb
<slax0r> *blushes*
<CrazyLemon> you go girls
<zdobbie> butl butasti
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> not u bb
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> :*
<slax0r> HEY!
<idioterna> nism bil js
<CrazyLemon> haaaaaaaaaaay
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-06
<andrej> tasty if you're a cow (or a guinea pig)...
<CrazyLemon> guinea pigs eat hay? TIL
<slax0r> https://149362302.v2.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/HayRack2.jpg
<gsedej> lep pozdrav. Ali so tu prisotni prevajalci za "ubuntu installer"?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zate je
<gsedej> oziroma tisto ko se pojavi ko prvič zaženeš nameščen sistem?
<CrazyLemon> gsedej shoot
<CrazyLemon> verjetno te moti "najmanjša namestitev" :>
<gsedej> namestil sem 20.04 daily in greether, ali pač tisto ko se ti pojavi ko se prvič prijaviš
<gsedej> "Pomagajte izboljšati Ubuntu"
<gsedej> ima 2 opciji, prva je "Ja, pošlji... ", druga je "Ne, ne pošlji... "
<gsedej> beseda "Ja" je sicer kul, ampak mislim da bi vseeno moral biti "Da"
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+pots/gnome-initial-setup/sl/134/+translate
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> spremenil v "Da, pošlji Canonicalu podrobnosti o sistemu"
<gsedej> mislim da bi bilo tako bolj pravilno.
<gsedej> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> hvala tebi! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj samo še da najdem kjer za vraga se skriva "najmanjša namestitev"
<CrazyLemon> done.. dovolj je bilo za 20.04 :>
<gsedej> misliš "običajna" in "minimalna" namestitev?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je 'osnovna'
<CrazyLemon> ne 'najmanjša'
<gsedej> kakšni opciji sta sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> navadna pa najmanjša
<gsedej> ok, meni je tako ok
